# The city of Paris, France



## JoSin

Wow Paris looks just so amazing!! The street scenes are superb too!


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/achtung-barry/4980023608/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/achtung-barry/4979511190/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregorylam/4978511081/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4487936738/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4487915522/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4487254293/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/btsunami/4462765135/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markle1/4460817078/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/starbuck77/4461198330/in/photostream/


----------



## darknyt1

Reminiscing these beautiful places in Paris. Love to come back to this ever beautiful city!!


----------



## Parisian Girl

Fantastic quality pics, Christos! :cheers:

Much appreciated


----------



## Cauê

Well... I just do not know what to say. I have no words to describe Paris. The most loved and desired place on Earth.

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:
:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:
:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:
:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## achtungbarry

*Hello all.*

Hello all,

I am new to this forum having discovered it via my flickr stats. I noticed that Christos posted a few of my shots on this thread. Glad to see you liked them (Mine are the ones with the border and titles). 

I love photography especially urban and cityscape photography. I have a particular love of Paris and its architecture and history and go there at least twice a year to photograph and visit monuments and other places of interest. I have photo blog (see link) where I give descriptions of how I took certain shots and sometimes a little history of the buildings in the shot if anyone is interested.

I am from Dublin but spent a year living in France and married a French woman. I look forward to contributing photos to the forum in the future.

All the best.

Barry


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for the comments guys 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4984174272/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andre5/4400969082/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordanjmartin/4410091524/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordanjmartin/4410086992/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordanjmartin/4409323783/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordanjmartin/4410081402/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordanjmartin/4410094358/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicovangelion/4406080693/in/photostream/


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

I've changed my mind: Paris needs a comment: *WOW!!!*


----------



## JayT

Stunning City!! Love to go back there someday.


----------



## christos-greece

@Pegasusbsb27: Exactly 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/allard1/3817916279/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ancama_99/2111439858/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thepretender/457588089/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/achtung-barry/4938031832/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dianeworland/4939901960/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dianeworland/4939898596/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crispin_cresswell/4939812690/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ltce/4327036723/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/payamchee/4528658931/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/payamchee/4529287892/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4310507924/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/randysonofrobert/4413145654/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordanjmartin/4409322409/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/codysienk/4402198854/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4406090567/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

Hope that I'm able to see this city in person this summer. kay:


----------



## aster4000

wow! Le Defense is getting massive.


----------



## briker

Paris is just Paris! It's a very well designed city. A true world treasure.


----------



## TheFuturistic

Champ elysee is the best of the bests
black-glassed Monparnasse tower look lonely and heavy amid the charm of city


----------



## phugiay

I adore Paris. Paris is one of the most beautiful cities in the world. It's cozy, very beautiful and the atmosphere is great. It is the world's most impressive gathering together of culture, history, art, cuisine, architecture, and the good life in general. I love the view from Montmartre. It is unbelievable. The Eiffel Tower at night is beautiful. I would like to visit it one more time.


----------



## christos-greece

Thank you very much for your comments :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scarlettstudionyc/4993840996/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jengapix/4992222503/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bob81/4992626126/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippecottier/4990213745/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/travelblog360/4990901233/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/travelblog360/4990900281/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/masterresalerights/4988959087/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/masterresalerights/4988903513/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/masterresalerights/4988908985/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/masterresalerights/4988907963/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/masterresalerights/4989503010/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/masterresalerights/4988894839/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/keegantriplet/4987767796/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4986735155/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/meanderingmouse/4986605567/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/carter_p/4999339639/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joeallam/4998910125/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/achtung-barry/4934292979/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/_nahikari_/4882116160/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5000020627/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5000622328/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clkos/4979840867/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/3v4ngray/5001909318/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5001536876/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jake_hill/4999146300/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4999769248/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dianeworland/4880923124/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dianeworland/4880916042/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4877183378/in/photostream/


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

edit


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/italpasta/5007071275/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/achtung-barry/5004400138/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/_nahikari_/5004354712/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5003865800/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dghdeeo/5006239082/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joeallam/5004887187/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maosaba/5004336547/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lizhaslam/4997538443/in/photostream/


----------



## Parisian Girl

Nice flow here, Christos. Great to see you love _Paris_ so much.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/justinkelley/5011031964/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jptournut/5009760015/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ralph-dot/5008754115/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/urbanium/5001647107/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/achitour/4994396574/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5008196423/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5004530835/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gene_inman/4750979412/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/panapics/4731544206/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/panapics/4730901697/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4758322782/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marksda1/4747938922/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benjaminwiessner/4717784157/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phototailor/4702505826/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tripax/5014379309/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5013924645/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/biggertree/5013425935/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joyoflife/2596017562/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasduval/5012312539/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/5012087800/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwisetiadi/5012661536/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/panfilpix/5007398643/in/photostream/


----------



## Chainedwolf

This thread is addictive.


----------



## Gelemoka

Paris is definitely an unlimited city . So differents ways to feel it....


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4984174272/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5017875848/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5017007815/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4962486345/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjunh/4967330271/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/omerorhon/4950928989/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4943923258/in/photostream/


----------



## Parisian Girl

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/5012087800/in/photostream/


^^ Very nice angle used here. They've got a lot into the shot.


----------



## darknyt1

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gene_inman/4750979412/in/photostream/
> 
> This is spectacular!!


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/localcelebrity/5021914874/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/localcelebrity/5020802361/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/localcelebrity/5021985236/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/localcelebrity/5021278014/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/localcelebrity/5020642607/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nanda_uforians/5021356842/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/farbgeistfee/5014971694/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/priya/5014689167/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/achtung-barry/5022467561/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5023496842/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/espinozr/5021214371/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixxel_dust/5011438768/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5008398057/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/panfilpix/5007398643/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mkev/5006655003/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andres_medina/5026971799/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5028856633/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zenjung/5025106881/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/priya/5014623801/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/priya/5014627561/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5027079862/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spchuan/5014292585/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Stunning pictures, Christos. J'adore Paris


----------



## Guest

WOW, fantastic pics of a great city - well done mate


----------



## Jessy

i loved this city ; very beuaty


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/markpaulda/5031546119/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markpaulda/5031543539/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markpaulda/5032152708/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markpaulda/5032150002/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markpaulda/5032141410/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markpaulda/5032130496/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markpaulda/5031516335/in/photostream/


----------



## Parisian Girl

Superb! 

Keep up the great work, Christos! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you guys for your comments


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/piuxd/5142500168/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/natstravers/5141850707/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tian-fr/5142419542/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stachka/5142386794/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anto13/5139289198/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crobard/5142303470/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jo_ma/5136987379/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aparis/5144967859/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoetnet/5145541834/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ourshours/5144904351/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anto13/5142525802/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iph4n70m/5144788227/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5144732887/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5144549997/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/anto13/5148251448/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/streetcaars/5148143798/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phosrex/5147610339/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sweethot/5147328273/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sweethot/5147900134/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/magerson/5147636012/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elderc/5146961021/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elderc/5146965381/in/photostream/


----------



## Mike_UT

Paris is indeed the most beautiful city in the world...


----------



## cameronpaul

Mike_UT said:


> Paris is indeed the most beautiful city in the world...


No doubt about it! There are smaller cities (e.g. Florence, Venice, Prague) that are probably overall more beautiful but Paris is something special, despite the depressing suburbs and the overcrowding at certain times by mass tourism which affects so many European cities.


----------



## charpentier

Wow, great reflection post #124, great find Christos! :cheers:


----------



## charpentier

My contribution:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/plej92/3550769169/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mipephar/1011039333/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2292059910/in/set-72157594308297602









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2292060374/in/set-72157594308297602/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhalonen/4878130184/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you for your comments ...and photos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabvt/5150248955/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabvt/5150860782/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabvt/5150860666/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabvt/5150861128/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabvt/5150251481/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabvt/5150863034/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabvt/5150861016/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabvt/5150251039/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabvt/5150215067/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/collardgreens/5153218809/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fmpgoh/5152826861/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fmpgoh/5153423920/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fmpgoh/5153421490/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fmpgoh/5152830457/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seryani/5023496842/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lerenka/5096463054/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier

Beautiful series of la Défense at night post #131 


Montmartre









Luc Gruson (Panoramio)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yoh3d/4639938070/in/set-72157621797721633/


----------



## charpentier

Le Trocadero









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tingreen/20439202/in/set-184294/


Le Champ de Mars









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ghislainsillaume/4683498334/


----------



## charpentier

La Villette









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmboyer/2163602926/in/photostream/









greg-007 (Panoramio)


----------



## charpentier

Le Luco









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pietbron/3530675294/in/set-72157618125504172/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/darkb4dawn/3877421252/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome photos charpentier... well done


----------



## phugiay

What can I say? I can't wait to visit Paris again and visit Prague next summer.


----------



## charpentier

^^ Thanks for your comments 

Place du Châtelet









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/4833429183/


Place de l'Opéra









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomflem/4670151364/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier

Japan Bridge









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2658732480/


Pont Alexandre III









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/3591497060/in/set-72157603479878072/


----------



## charpentier

Mist









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sylvain30/3509946048/in/set-72157616273350226/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3206173466/in/set-72157604624000654


----------



## charpentier

Canal Saint-Martin









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sylvainbourdos/2848690797/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/afelix/4072248562/in/set-72157622725061756/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomflem/4685432984/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier

The River Seine









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_269/4844717264/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_269/2937531989/in/set-72157604060936122/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomflem/4650578197/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you for all those photos, charpentier


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zemlinki/5157996016/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5157350207/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ligthelm/5157146317/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ligthelm/5157150165/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anto13/5153271285/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/malland/5156458871/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5156278949/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5156878248/in/photostream/


----------



## Parisian Girl

Fantastic photos guys! Nice work!


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thierryphoto/5126706292/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5163764876/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomaswright/5163755420/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5158298944/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5157689513/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5131371300/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5131371568/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alliancefrancaisedemadrid/5166461270/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/enzojz/5165859485/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/enzojz/5165849203/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aure66/5166430916/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5164918257/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/florianbeaupere/5164340575/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5165514550/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredthechicken/5167568590/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/inesdelreves/5165159482/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/toomanytribbles/5163462127/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomaswright/5163755420/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/millanprible/5163221577/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/urbanium/5136670797/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/urbanium/5137276546/in/photostream/


----------



## cameronpaul

These wonderful photos have made me miss Paris even more.
Think I'll take the Eurostar next week just to spend the day there - there's simply no city on earth quite like it - the best!!


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/roske/5170950863/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roske/5171542270/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsa1/5170922715/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/soundzlikemez/5171265408/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stachka/5170824682/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photoecology/5161216984/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samassel/5147063956/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5173773151/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nobitata/5173692429/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/simplyboaz/5173584603/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nobitata/5174148300/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nobitata/5174149230/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ladyous/5173879158/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ladyous/5173869138/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iamananemone/5173868028/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ladyous/5173883854/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thierryphoto/5178305074/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marieuk4/5178177778/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomaswright/5177488499/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/codywhelchel/5177449943/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/codywhelchel/5177993776/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/setholiver1/5174313423/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/richmangalleries/5177279472/in/photostream/


----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## F E A R C I T Y




----------



## ajaaronjoe

^^ stunning stunning stunning :master:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jwhitesmith/5237068251/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lapplecafe/5237040143/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lapplecafe/5237013005/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anto13/5237619598/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lapplecafe/5237418578/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuinkabouter/5219405488/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuinkabouter/5224455409/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jtcuthbert/5187767587/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5240553972/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunduri_das/5240491438/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunduri_das/5240489346/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5239817889/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5239688639/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/majunznk/5239650621/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5239624245/in/photostream/


----------



## Necrum

Paris is magnificent! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/anto13/5243596250/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/palm_z/5243590306/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/palm_z/5242992443/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrellg/5241083108/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurtw2007/5240269313/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aliceinwl/5231859162/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuinkabouter/5227694328/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ginparis/5245675547/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulmario/5245560909/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5245558543/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5245526507/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/laapmx/5246113656/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomaswright/5246099572/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pyall/5245681157/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris sous la neige*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alphasoi/5248172747/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/avemanu/5248010187/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/amlanroychowdhury/5247992381/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/amlanroychowdhury/5247986813/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samyra_serin/5247864518/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lardonmyfrench/5247852444/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lardonmyfrench/5247852102/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thierryphoto/5247705802/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lafond/5247504814/in/photostream/


----------



## UrbanSophist

disregard please.


----------



## skyscraper03

Beautiful photos of Paris.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ajaaronjoe

Paris is absolutely gorgeous especially the Eiffel Tower and it's historical buildings, but i ain't a fan of La Defense to be honest :dunno:


----------



## Axelferis

Paris is a city for princes and princess! No one can't compete with it for this mix of modern and ancient architecture! :cheers:

But you made a mistake with this:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5231075660/in/photostream/

It's lille flandres railways station and not paris :lol:


----------



## Jeanbonnau

Je crois que la tour eiffel est vraiment mon monument préféré à Paris.


----------



## Linguine

^^



Wow, again amazing photos......


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris sous la neige*

Continue...:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrefromont/5251132946/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5249615685/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zikiarts/5250134544/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zikiarts/5249516565/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_min/5249309399/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chronophot/5248806009/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emmanuelmouillet/5248678583/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/papester/5249116950/in/photostream/


----------



## Parisian Girl

Paris all in white . . .


----------



## Joás Santos

Cool city!


----------



## christos-greece

Some photos with snow and some without snow...:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/portenaeli/5256648527/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5257417384/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5254488578/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thierryphoto/5249152212/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/francispalma/5256919060/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_min/5253999337/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuinkabouter/5247799122/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5229551258/in/photostream/


----------



## inno4321

So romantict city


----------



## JayT

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zikiarts/5249516565/in/photostream/


Wow you have the same kind of citicycle bikes we do. Same stands too.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kalebtholen/5260399058/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonathanmarks/5259554733/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonathanmarks/5259544797/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonathanmarks/5259538639/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonathanmarks/5260149708/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonathanmarks/5259547323/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonathanmarks/5260132420/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrellg/5380458644/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lightbulbworks/5379951115/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamestphoto/5380530094/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ulteriorepicure/5379927769/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamestphoto/5379921851/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamestphoto/5379929379/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamestphoto/5379908557/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamestphoto/5380492630/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/veelisa/5383986434/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nakayoshi/5383144099/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nakayoshi/5383140243/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nakayoshi/5383747276/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nakayoshi/5383142431/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nakayoshi/5383745070/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ennio_fh/5383095099/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tlt418/5383703166/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5387211892/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ault1/5386595463/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eole/5386442549/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elinalexi/5387009244/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/5386388071/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/5386996988/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/5386997004/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andy_billington/5364408305/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5389446387/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bazilick/5390043394/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenniferpose/5389990254/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergio-pereira/5389954414/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seryey_/5389342803/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomaswright/5389244479/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitostreet/5389075691/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bosquet/5392515214/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/calinore/5391871963/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joyoflife/5391788599/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/goatcrossingimages/5392184426/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/goatcrossingimages/5392181294/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/budgiekens/5391736905/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/goatcrossingimages/5392180954/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/windwalkernld/5395356332/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/windwalkernld/5394759263/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/windwalkernld/5394760357/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/windwalkernld/5394759867/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/windwalkernld/5395356906/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/windwalkernld/5395358424/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/windwalkernld/5395354542/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/calinore/5397188833/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3624987203/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/equinoxefr/5397714364/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elaf417/5397116781/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marboed/5397094985/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marboed/5397084815/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marboed/5397086641/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/euripidis/5400017219/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/collardgreens/5399930389/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raymondjyi/5400327592/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raymondjyi/5392542931/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pranavbhatt/5399706795/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pranavbhatt/5399705029/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pranavbhatt/5400309344/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/malter/4764183686/in/photostream/


----------



## Thibxl

Hello, 

Quelques photos de Paris prises ce mois-ci... 




































































































Bien d'autres sur www.thibxl.be


----------



## TheFuturistic

christos-greece;
[IMG said:


> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5213/5392180954_30e20e6558_b.jpg[/IMG][/url]


I like this typical street scene of Paris


----------



## TheFuturistic

I like the pic (with green leaves and trafic lights) above. it is a typical small street of Paris


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*From Paris, with love* 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sitor2010/5401789320/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5402568413/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lightbulbworks/5379954457/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sandrh/5402515000/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/seattlesandro/5381818932/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5395753155/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gstremer/5401285231/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/seattlesandro/5379827574/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrellg/5400749196/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/etiennekokouvi/5398614965/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## karlvan

Paris is amazing.
those skyscrapers are really works of art too.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/samwisegamgee69/5404289708/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samwisegamgee69/5404293814/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samwisegamgee69/5404280772/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5403623645/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anto13/5403608231/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5403601187/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gbatistini/5404148460/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/elenatsaregradskaya/5406730135/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/orioto/5407290664/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oyam/5406662069/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seryey_/5406627015/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eole/5407188076/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stewiedewie/5407040482/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitostreet/5406396313/in/photostream/


----------



## balthazar

amazing city!


----------



## Northridge

Fantastic pictures of a fantastic city, but I miss some description of where the pic are taken. It would make the thread a little more intresting for the people that are not local.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you both for your comments


----------



## chibetogdl

awesome pics, awesome thread, beautyful city, exellent work, i love this city, maybe is my biggest dream go one day to paris, thanx


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marceloschneider/5410188596/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5410113234/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/workflo/5410101772/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/auvray-m/5409460455/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomaswright/5410040050/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5400300413/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5378731359/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexh3o/5381530469/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomaswright/5412819770/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomaswright/5241045645/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomosang32jp/5412759446/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomosang32jp/5412760128/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5411835791/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinotgrigio/5412382722/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinotgrigio/5412382522/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomosang32jp/5415624688/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomosang32jp/5415624756/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anto13/5413559034/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/audreyobscura/5415512570/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/audreyobscura/5415512312/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/audreyobscura/5414901581/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/audreyobscura/5415512494/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bartxphotography/5414866061/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/piratec/5418261478/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pat21/5418125344/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cedric0410/5417509295/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/annalykova/5418063170/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cestnousvie/5417972346/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5417948712/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5417948044/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lightbulbworks/5421131696/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anto13/5418347028/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tati_maria_tati/5420389367/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5420918622/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photoholic/5420809644/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/holasoynuevoenflickr/5420440224/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/uxone/5420423082/in/photostream/


----------



## Cauê

What to say? A tsunami of beauty of the world's most beloved city.

Paris is 10, note *10.*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you, Cauê


----------



## christos-greece

Pont Alexandre III by Elena Logovatovsky, on Flickr


FRANCE-outsidenotredame2 (1 of 1) by katdov, on Flickr


La Tour Eiffel by Elena Logovatovsky, on Flickr


La Grande Arche de la Defence - Paris - France by tom.wright, on Flickr


Steps - La Grande Arche de la Defence - Paris - France by tom.wright, on Flickr


DSC02677 by pt.long, on Flickr


DSC02678 by pt.long, on Flickr


DSC02644 by pt.long, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jardin Rodin.Les Invalides by Elena Logovatovsky, on Flickr


Rive droite by Elena Logovatovsky, on Flickr


La maison de Radio by Elena Logovatovsky, on Flickr


DSC02742 by pt.long, on Flickr


DSC02748 by pt.long, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower view 2 by photo-pablo, on Flickr


La Défense from the Eiffel Tower by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moulin Rouge by Elena Logovatovsky, on Flickr


IMG_5646 by margohust, on Flickr


_DSC0221 by margohust, on Flickr


_DSC0247 by margohust, on Flickr


_DSC0147 by margohust, on Flickr


_DSC0163 by margohust, on Flickr


atop the arc d'triomphe by denaldi photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Thank you, Christos! Amazing work! 

:cheers:


----------



## chris_maiden

The most perfect city in the world.


----------



## eddeux

^^ +1 
La ville de lumière est belle, et j'aimerais voyager à Paris pour pratiquer mon français!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you very nuch :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Lava by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Sorbonne by sfintii_apostoli, on Flickr


dimming light by sfintii_apostoli, on Flickr


Seine at dusk by sfintii_apostoli, on Flickr


Eglise Saint-Eustache by sfintii_apostoli, on Flickr


Pont-Neuf & Samaritaine by sfintii_apostoli, on Flickr


Paris skyline by ÐårK Ro§ë, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Défense from the Eiffel Tower by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


La Défense by rogiro, on Flickr


RER by Amaury Henderick, on Flickr


Arena by Amaury Henderick, on Flickr


Charles de Gaulle by cheico, on Flickr


Montmartre by cheico, on Flickr


Eiffel by cheico, on Flickr


the colorful building is St. Christopher's Paris by cheico, on Flickr


French girls - Femmes françaises by xavier buaillon, on Flickr


----------



## Northridge

^^Why do girls seem to often forget to brush their teeth on the side??:weird:


----------



## nidz

My city is beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks for the comments


----------



## christos-greece

Admire by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Paris - France by nando.guima, on Flickr


Paris - France by nando.guima, on Flickr


Paris - France by nando.guima, on Flickr


Paris - France by nando.guima, on Flickr


Paris - France by nando.guima, on Flickr


Ile Saint Louis Steps - Paris by Barry O Carroll, on Flickr


View on Seine River and Eiffel Tower from Alexander III bridge in Paris, France.  by Lerenka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La dame de fer illumine la ville lumière by Poussin09, on Flickr


Classic by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


oh by K. Micotti, on Flickr


Twilight at Notre Dame by mandalaybus, on Flickr


La Defence by PeteDenness, on Flickr


paris skyline by vip223, on Flickr


Just stop 'n watch! by calza85, on Flickr


----------



## Cauê

Wonderful, as usual :uh:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Merci beaucoup Cauê


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1119 by andyph76, on Flickr


IMG_1114 by andyph76, on Flickr


IMG_1115 by andyph76, on Flickr


IMG_1081 by andyph76, on Flickr


IMG_1099 by andyph76, on Flickr


Paris at night [45/365] by soddeman, on Flickr


Terminus by patoche21, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Méridien de Paris, Jardin du Luxembourg, Paris by Christian Giusti, on Flickr


DSC_5181 by wackingmonkey, on Flickr


time juxtaposed by c4lin, on Flickr


paris dawn by St Ged, on Flickr


Paris Cityscape - Black and White by Barry O Carroll, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe - Place Charles de Gaulle by Barry O Carroll, on Flickr


Aerial View of Paris by tinalim88, on Flickr


aerial champs elysees2 by Lsuza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Du pont des arts. by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


La Concorde by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


 Boulevard Diderot/Rue Crozatier by Elena Logovatovsky, on Flickr


Paris France by FOTOJAEMIS, on Flickr


La Defence - Paris - France by tom.wright, on Flickr


D41V6258 by babel_z, on Flickr


D41V6235 by babel_z, on Flickr


D41V4365 by babel_z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1000600 by fotolorea, on Flickr


P1000583 by fotolorea, on Flickr


Le diamant du Louvre. by Claude Bencimon, on Flickr


P1000579 by fotolorea, on Flickr


WTR013 by erikcat06, on Flickr


WTR015 by erikcat06, on Flickr


Street Corner In Paris by arka02, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notre Dame in "Tead trend" (My preset lightroom) by in eva vae Gift: 6 my preset lightroom "vintage", on Flickr


Le Soleil by felipesantamaria, on Flickr


La vie de la ville 2. by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


La vie de la ville. by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


La Seine et le Pont-Neuf by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


Untitled by holding tomorrow, on Flickr


Untitled by holding tomorrow, on Flickr


Waiting for Sunset by NapDSP, on Flickr


----------



## Guaporense

Paris is a monument for mankind.


----------



## christos-greece

Paris en hiver-714 by Mucoide, on Flickr


Paris en hiver-720 by Mucoide, on Flickr


Paris en hiver-726 by Mucoide, on Flickr


Paris en hiver-723 by Mucoide, on Flickr


Paris en hiver-715 by Mucoide, on Flickr


Paris en hiver-728 by Mucoide, on Flickr


Paris en hiver-719 by Mucoide, on Flickr


Paris en hiver-695 by Mucoide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC06682 by zeromirabilis, on Flickr


Paris - France by rafcampos, on Flickr


Paris - France by rafcampos, on Flickr


Paris - France by rafcampos, on Flickr


Paris - France by rafcampos, on Flickr


Paris - France by rafcampos, on Flickr


IMG_3371 by vacantlook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3917 by vacantlook, on Flickr


IMG_3918 by vacantlook, on Flickr


IMG_3927 by vacantlook, on Flickr


IMG_3928 by vacantlook, on Flickr


IMG_3896 by vacantlook, on Flickr


IMG_3892 by vacantlook, on Flickr


IMG_3889 by vacantlook, on Flickr


IMG_3882 by vacantlook, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

DSC00545 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

DSC00379 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

DSC00374 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

DSC00513 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

DSC00943 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for those photos :cheers: btw you dont need to upload one photo per post, you may post them all together...


----------



## christos-greece

Paris...France by Cau Rota, on Flickr


La Seine en crue by meggash m, on Flickr


Traffic lights against the Eiffel tower by VanjaMk1, on Flickr


Observatoire de Paris by Mortimer03, on Flickr


Untitled by N.F., on Flickr


Basilique du Sacré-Cœur by Crazy farmer, on Flickr


Untitled by N.F., on Flickr


----------



## SO143

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Thanks for those photos :cheers: btw you dont need to upload one photo per post, you may post them all together...



OK but i will have to wait very long time cos my connection doesn't load a lot of pictures on the same page :lol: 


Source of light by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


People mixer by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Washer-dryer by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Moulin Rouge alternative by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Hot lady by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Another day by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


La Défense by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Pyramide du Louvre (new treatment) by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

[liberté, égalité, fraternité] by edoardo maturo, on Flickr


FKDL: Ghost release by FOCUS404, on Flickr


DSC09941 by TdSch, on Flickr


DSC09892 by TdSch, on Flickr


DSC09866 by TdSch, on Flickr


La Ribera by Gøиzalo Zapata, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel et La Défense by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vue de Paris by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


Paris et La Défense - Vue de l'Institut du Monde Arabe by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


Passer un coup de fil... by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


La vue. by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


L'Institut du Monde Arabe by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


Rue St-Jacques et La Sorbonne - Paris by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


Le Panthéon by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


Rue Soufflot by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Center Walk-157dv by Julie70, on Flickr


Paris, 8 décembre 2010, la neige by andrefromont/fernandomort, on Flickr


Paris, nourrir les mouettes au Pont d'Austerlitz 2 by paspog, on Flickr


Paris, nourrir les mouettes au Pont d'Austerlitz 1 by paspog, on Flickr


Aliens are among us by ★iPh4n70M★, on Flickr


Classic Notre-Dame by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Untitled by jptibi, on Flickr


La Tour Montparnasse voir le lien by maminou29, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

be patient by [email protected], on Flickr


léviathan by [email protected], on Flickr


Yin Yang by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Semi Marathon de Paris 2011 by dani l'explorateur, on Flickr


Paris Cityscape and Arc d'Triomphe from Eiffel Tower by Gilli8888, on Flickr


Paris Streets by Peder Skou, on Flickr


Paris Streets by Peder Skou, on Flickr


Paris Streets by Peder Skou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

l'òpera by Seracat, on Flickr


Untitled by tom094, on Flickr


Ray of light by splarre, on Flickr


Paris la Cité de la Mode et du Design 109 by paspog, on Flickr


Paris Quai d'Austerlitz by paspog, on Flickr


rjeffersonphoto_February 05_ 2011_2-1.jpg by jefferso, on Flick


rjeffersonphoto_February 05_ 2011_1292.jpg by jefferso, on Flickr


rjeffersonphoto_February 05_ 2011_1235.jpg by jefferso, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Nice work, Christos! Appreciate the effort! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ :cheers1:


Paris, Notre Dame by SashaDasha, on Flickr


l'italia è piena di teste di calcio by edoardo maturo, on Flickr


晨 by 忘^记, on Flickr


Louvre Courtyard, Paris France, Fall 09, Mandy Adams by apustudyabroad, on Flickr


Notre Dame Paris, France Brianna Howard by apustudyabroad, on Flickr


Untitled by draftrunner, on Flickr


Untitled by draftrunner, on Flickr


Untitled by draftrunner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

,← by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Paris - Houses by pixelkuss, on Flickr


Paris - Houses and Walls by pixelkuss, on Flickr


Paris - Louvre. by pixelkuss, on Flickr


Live around the Eiffel Tower by pixelkuss, on Flickr


sacre coeur by SimTechMedia, on Flickr


Maine-Montparnasse Tower view of Paris by dschultz742, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Défense // Paris by diekleinepatri, on Flickr


Paris by diekleinepatri, on Flickr


A coté du Musée du Louvre by diekleinepatri, on Flickr


Arc du Triomphe by diekleinepatri, on Flickr


Paris by diekleinepatri, on Flickr


Le Manège // Paris by diekleinepatri, on Flickr


Les Bâtiments à Paris by diekleinepatri, on Flickr


Les Champs Elysees by diekleinepatri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La cathédrale Saint-Alexandre-Nevski by Carole Lemeur, on Flickr


La Naumachie du Parc Monceau  by Carole Lemeur, on Flickr


Night Walk by dirac3000, on Flickr


streets-paris,france by Ry*, on Flickr


louvre-paris,france by Ry*, on Flickr


B/w-seine river-paris, france by Ry*, on Flickr


seine river-paris,france by Ry*, on Flickr


eiffel tower-seine river-paris, france by Ry*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tired by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


La Tour Eiffel ♥ by knvelasquez, on Flickr


Ferrari California by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Distort the world by ★iPh4n70M★, on Flickr


Le rond-point le plus effrayant de France... by ptimat, on Flickr


Musee du Louvre by tomosang R32m, on Flickr


Musee du Louvre by tomosang R32m, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Place Camille Julian. by Zagreusfm, on Flickr


Rue du Val de Grâce. by Zagreusfm, on Flickr


Architectures parisiennes. by Zagreusfm, on Flickr


Saint-Jacques du Haut Pas depuis la rue de l'Abbé de l'Epée. by Zagreusfm, on Flickr


Zooming depuis le Pont Neuf by fmcp, on Flickr


Place Vendôme, Paris by ptimat, on Flickr


Rue de l'Abbé de l'Epée. by Zagreusfm, on Flickr


----------



## milkyway29

There is no word to say about Paris. It is a well designed city. All of the buildings and museums are amazing. The French has taken care of each quarter of Paris. For me, it is THE most beautiful city in the world.


----------



## christos-greece

Just for fun... by Barry McGrath, on Flickr


Trocadero from above... by Barry McGrath, on Flickr


20110313Paris_026-Edit-Edit.jpg by Hilton Goldreich, on Flickr


20110313Paris_077-Edit.jpg by Hilton Goldreich, on Flickr


20110314Paris_131_HDR.jpg by Hilton Goldreich, on Flickr


20110313Paris_077-Edit.jpg by Hilton Goldreich, on Flickr


20110314Paris_043-Edit.jpg by Hilton Goldreich, on Flickr


20110314Paris_035-2_HDR.jpg by Hilton Goldreich, on Flickr


20110314Paris_029-2_HDR-Edit-Edit.jpg by Hilton Goldreich, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston

Hey I saw a movie yesterday, and the movie was about people killing them selves because of the trees... It was a weird movie; And the end was in that place!  Really beautiful place I have to say... It looks relaxing.

I want to go to France


----------



## chris_maiden

I LOVE this city.


----------



## christos-greece

Combo by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Seine River by lizzieebee, on Flickr


Dôme des Invalides by Il.Falco, on Flickr


Paris, France by ashes1982, on Flickr


Sacre Coeur by ashes1982, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower by Sandy Macdonald, on Flickr


IMG_1870.jpg by emre_gulbay, on Flickr


IMG_1905.jpg by emre_gulbay, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

Vaklston said:


> Hey I saw a movie yesterday, and the movie was about people killing them selves because of the trees... It was a weird movie; And the end was in that place!  Really beautiful place I have to say... It looks relaxing.
> 
> I want to go to France


"Hey I saw a movie yesterday, and the movie was about people killing them selves because of the trees..." --> The happening, from Shyamalan ???


----------



## eddeux

christos-greece said:


>


This would be a good banner.


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by jt3photography, on Flickr


Paris by jt3photography, on Flickr


Now and Then by Pacific Lime (Slow), on Flickr


DSC_0404 as Smart Object-1 by Ychocky, on Flickr


DSC_0450 as Smart Object-1 by Ychocky, on Flickr


DSC_0326 as Smart Object-1 by Ychocky, on Flickr


My Favorite Parisian Pastime by Stephan Segraves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ferrari F40 by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


My last night was hot ! by ★iPh4n70M★, on Flickr


Apocalypse by ★iPh4n70M★, on Flickr


View of Paris by Robert Kendall, on Flickr


Watcher of the Skies by T-U, on Flickr


Paris cityscape from Centre Pompidou; Basilique du Sacré-Cœur visible at horizon by view836, on Flickr


Maine-Montparnasse Tower view of Paris by dschultz742, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris le toit du Musée d'Orsay by paspog, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe - (Day 14 Holiday 2011) by Kenski1970, on Flickr


PARIS BALADE P1080063 by Dorenrof Claudius **PARIS**, on Flickr


Metro by katpor1953, on Flickr


Paris, May 2011 by Nancy Dickinson, on Flickr


Paris, May 2011 by Nancy Dickinson, on Flickr


Paris, May 2011 by Nancy Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

It's Okay to be Late in Paris by yujiblog "Thank you from Japan", on Flickr


Streets of Paris by lydiapark, on Flickr


Paris Nights, Vancouver Mornings by lydiapark, on Flickr


Rue Francaise by lydiapark, on Flickr


Grand Palais by lydiapark, on Flickr


Montorgueil by lydiapark, on Flickr


Champs-Elysees by lydiapark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

American muscle by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Paris, France by crystaalx182, on Flickr


A pyramid near Louvre by jesse_armand, on Flickr


Paris Crowd by jesse_armand, on Flickr


9 Paris through the Eiffel by JRona472, on Flickr


7 Bridge statue and Eiffel tower by JRona472, on Flickr


11 Arc de triumphe 2 by JRona472, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

It's all good!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Yes they are  :yes: thanks btw...


argylezebracrossing by ault, on Flickr


Triumph TR3A by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Place des Vosges by airicsson, on Flickr


Avenue des Champs-Élysées by kansairetro, on Flickr


Paris by Aleksandar SHAVIKIN, on Flickr


Day 1 - Paris 4 by bassdrumben, on Flickr


Paris, France, April 2011- The Louvre by smohundro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by rasto1893, on Flickr


Panthéon by Barbara Tempel, on Flickr


Jardin du Luxembourg by PAMLG333, on Flickr


Le Louvre by PAMLG333, on Flickr


Paris La Defense, France - "Tour First" Celebration by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr


Paris La Defense, France - "Bienvenue FIRST" by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr


Paris Métro II by hansn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6588.jpg by aaron.anthony, on Flickr


I'm V.I.P. by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Louvre : Paris by Kiran Pilly, on Flickr


IMG_6958.jpg by aaron.anthony, on Flickr


HomeAgain by CollardGreens, on Flickr


100_0458 by <Enrique />, on Flickr


Paris, France by nmatt118, on Flickr


Paris, France by nmatt118, on Flickr


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS

wonderful Paris!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Triumphal arch by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Bassin de la Villette. Entrée des écluses de la Villette. by fmcp, on Flickr


N C tuileries 20080330 by i fantastici 4, on Flickr


Notre Dame, un matin by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


La Defense - Paris by cropped.view, on Flickr


.. s h a n z e l i z e .. Paris ♥ by ĞōǎņŧǻŅǎΜŐ ~, on Flickr


paris by night by jjgreig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris La défense by Arggos, on Flickr


Notre Dame by anja63, on Flickr


A glimpse of the Seine River by anja63, on Flickr


Samaritaine - (Day 16 Holiday 2011) by Kenski1970, on Flickr


La Défense Skyline // Paris by davidpc_, on Flickr


Paris at Night by Bryan Snider (Need2Know Travel), on Flickr


Champs-Élysées by abhisek0902, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Study Abroad Europe 2011" by GeorgiaGwinnettCollege, on Flickr


Paris at night by Robby Russell, on Flickr


At the top ! by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


paris apr 2011 by 7_70, on Flickr


Imported Photos 00175 by bsgbees, on Flickr


Blue Night in Paris by Damien'R Photo, on Flickr


Paris at Night. (From the Eiffel Tower) by Bryan Snider (Need2Know Travel), on Flickr


PARIS, France. June, 2009. by ALEHARY (ALEC BLYTH), on Flickr


----------



## GreatHeights

Just wonderful! a city full of old and modern charm!


----------



## christos-greece

edit


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Takashi Nohara, on Flickr


Paris, France by Takashi Nohara, on Flickr


Ecole Militaire by N-66, on Flickr


Eiffeltower 'different' b/w by N-66, on Flickr


The Piramid at Le Louvre by N-66, on Flickr


Notre Dame by N-66, on Flickr


Street performer, Paris by Uncle Lynx, on Flickr


La Défense by Ganymede2009 - 600k + Merci!, on Flickr


Paris from atop the Arc de Triomphe by MomentaryShutter, on Flickr


----------



## brazilteen

I love PARIS I can't wait to visit it again it is never enough to see Paris


----------



## Chainedwolf

Paris is perfect: the charm and majesty of classic architecture and the amenities of modern life plus a terrific financial center,


----------



## christos-greece

Gush by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Paris from atop the Arc de Triomphe by MomentaryShutter, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel vu de l'Arc de Triomphe by MomentaryShutter, on Flickr


Atardecer en La Défense by Juanedc, on Flickr


Wallpapers by clatko, on Flickr


Paris - Parc de Belleville by LisArt, on Flickr


Montmartre by LisArt, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

christos-greece said:


> Notre Dame by N-66, on Flickr



Very nice. Quite a haunting shot of Notre Dame.. 

Thanks for the posts, Christos kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Hôtel de Ville in Paris - (Day 17 Holiday 2011) by Kenski1970, on Flickr


Blue & Gold by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Our Lady of Paris by {CP}, on Flickr


Gold. by Louwuselchen, on Flickr


View from Montmartre by Rob Hogeslag, on Flickr


From afar by CatWalkerPhotography, on Flickr


Paris Streetscape by MomentaryShutter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

what's in store at Louvre by kwinnch, on Flickr


The Tower by kwinnch, on Flickr


Sacre Coeur. by Louwuselchen, on Flickr


The Stairs. by Louwuselchen, on Flickr


La Défense by Ganymede2009 - 600k + Merci!, on Flickr


La Défense by Ganymede2009 - 600k + Merci!, on Flickr


IMG_8669 by Dan_DC, on Flickr


IMG_8682 by Dan_DC, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

Pics by me


----------



## christos-greece

arch de triumph Paris, France by mbell1975, on Flickr


DOME DES INVALIDES, PARIS, FRANCE by SETIANI LEON, on Flickr


Paris, France - Paris s'éveille ... by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr


eiffel Tower paris france by mbell1975, on Flickr


Paris 2007 Revisited - Up The Champs-Élysées by _Vee_, on Flickr


Paris Cityscape by The Eggplant, on Flickr


Paris by The Eggplant, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower by The Eggplant, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

A lot of these photos are still invisible, Christos..


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I know; that's why i am looking for old ones (farms 1,2 and 4); those working fine...


My territory by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


"Nina" by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Golden Arches by Allard One, on Flickr


Parvis de Notre Dame at Sunset ~ Rita Crane Photography: France / Paris / people / rain / reflection / umbrellas / street / building / photography / silhouette / notre dame / sunset / red / pink by Rita Crane Photography, on Flickr


Cours Montpensier près du Palais Royal by kimdokhac, on Flickr


Notre Dame @ Seine, Paris, France :: HDR by Erroba, on Flickr


Take a look, Eiffel tower, Paris, France :: Fisheye :: HDR by Erroba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris from the Eiffel Tower by Ben Heine, on Flickr


20 Girls and One Stinky French Dude by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


Sunset Picnic in Paris by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


To stand up straight by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Big in Paris by Allard One, on Flickr


Fontaine au Port Royal à Paris by kimdokhac, on Flickr


tour eiffel by night by romvi, on Flickr


On the streets of PARIS : À vous de JOUER{...let`s play...} by neloqua, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

christos-greece said:


> ^^ I know; that's why i am looking for old ones (farms 1,2 and 4); those working fine...


YAY!! The problem seems to be solved now. All pics are showing again. 

Great work with this thread btw.. :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

En descendant vers le port de Bastille by stephanemartin, on Flickr


Paris reflection by Grazerin/Dorli B, on Flickr


The Pyramid by Grazerin/Dorli B, on Flickr


2011-france-montmartre_043 by celine nadeau, on Flickr


high stance by demeroli, on Flickr


Paris from the top platform of the Tour Montparnasse by Loïc BROHARD, on Flickr


Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

people by renee.hawk, on Flickr


Elevator in Louvre pyramid by lreed76, on Flickr


Paris métro La Motte-Piquet Grenelle 7 by paspog, on Flickr


Paris métro La Motte-Piquet Grenelle 3 by paspog, on Flickr


Sacre Coeur by renee.hawk, on Flickr


campo de marte by eme minúscula, on Flickr


Moulin Rouge at Night - Montmartre, Paris by ChrisGoldNY, on Flickr


Three Skyscrapers Are Better Than One by K_ribou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Art Nouveau Metropolitain Entrance by Geoff A Roberts, on Flickr


Untitled by crunch61, on Flickr


River seine, Paris, France by crunch61, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe by Stylishlyme, on Flickr


Large Clothing in Paris  by Stylishlyme, on Flickr


The Louvre  by Stylishlyme, on Flickr


----------



## ko7

The cathedral of Cuenca is not located in Paris...


----------



## christos-greece

paris-150 by PaoloSerena, on Flickr


paris-172 by PaoloSerena, on Flickr


paris-156 by PaoloSerena, on Flickr


paris-157 by PaoloSerena, on Flickr


paris-165 by PaoloSerena, on Flickr


paris-154 by PaoloSerena, on Flickr


Pont Alexandre III / Les Invalides by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


paris skyline by wibowo rusli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0213-color by katherinecresto, on Flickr


DSC_0198 by katherinecresto, on Flickr


DSC_2045 by katherinecresto, on Flickr


DSC_2171 by katherinecresto, on Flickr


Notre Dame by Kačka a Ondra, on Flickr


Paris -- La Ville Magnifique by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


Sacré Coeur et Grand Palais - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Porte d'Orléans boulevard Brune 5 la ligne du Tramway T3 by paspog, on Flickr


ReMo Work Week - Day 02 by Viking KARWUR, on Flickr


ReMo Work Week - Day 02 by Viking KARWUR, on Flickr


ReMo Work Week - Day 02 by Viking KARWUR, on Flickr


Paris Porte d'Orléans boulevard Brune 4 la ligne du Tramway T3 by paspog, on Flickr


ReMo Work Week - Day 02 by Viking KARWUR, on Flickr


ReMo Work Week - Day 02 by Viking KARWUR, on Flickr


Sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by FAYK - RJ, on Flickr


mythological by cactusbeetroot, on Flickr


Untitled by IrenaS, on Flickr


The white city by IrenaS, on Flickr


Le Trocadero et La Defense - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


An American President in Paris by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


Like a Rainbow in the Dark. by Fiorano 2a, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Tobi_2008, on Flickr


Paris France Police by Inventorchris, on Flickr


Opéra National de Paris, France by williamcho, on Flickr


Kite Over Paris France by Wind Watcher, on Flickr


La Tour d'Eiffel - Paris, France (HDR) by farbspiel, on Flickr


Paris - La France Renaissante and the Eiffel Tower by meenaghd, on Flickr


Paris, France 498 by The Outback Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Yen Baet - www.yenbaet.com, on Flickr


Vélib' - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Rive Gauche (Paris - France) by Kaptah, on Flickr


Paris, France - Notre Dame de Paris by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr


Paris skyline from the arc de triomphe by mbell1975, on Flickr


Paris Skyline by Paul Beattie, on Flickr


paris night lights by onefunkyworld, on Flickr


Paris by night #3 by philoufr, on Flickr


----------



## JayT

HAPPY BASTILLE DAY!!!:banana:


----------



## kresna

cool shooting techniques & background is also interesting :banana:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed Happy Bastille day today :cheers:


parigi-159 by PaoloSerena, on Flickr


parigi-164 by PaoloSerena, on Flickr


have a sit by Aleksandar SHAVIKIN, on Flickr


parigi-158 by PaoloSerena, on Flickr


Place de l'Étoile, Paris, France by AGATHAGA, on Flickr


Quartier du marais by nafea, on Flickr


Paris by RussianCaravan, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

http://chatgr.deviantart.com/art/Vive-la-France-158180177?offset=20


----------



## Sergey_A




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you PG :cheers:


Centre Georges Pompidou by P•A•U•L | Photography, on Flickr


Cloudy by Kyle.F, on Flickr


Paris_凱旋門 by 游小勛, on Flickr


Louvre Museum Entrance by Gilbs2008, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower by Gilbs2008, on Flickr


arc @ night by shahrishin, on Flickr


France 2011 - 126 by evocateur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tour de France final stage in Paris*


Untitled by MO 75, on Flickr


171 by chemicalarts, on Flickr


Heart by Simon Aughton, on Flickr


Umbrella by Simon Aughton, on Flickr


Cadel by Simon Aughton, on Flickr


A cheeky breakaway... by snarkle, on Flickr


Empty square... by snarkle, on Flickr


IMG_7914 by Jessso, on Flickr


IMG_7909 by Jessso, on Flickr


011 by chemicalarts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour de France by Wanderer and Wonderer, on Flickr


Tour de France by Wanderer and Wonderer, on Flickr


chasing peloton by kristof ramon, on Flickr


breakaway group by kristof ramon, on Flickr


TOUR DE FRANCE 2011 by equipe_fdj, on Flickr


Tour de France by FredM., on Flickr


Tour de France by Wanderer and Wonderer, on Flickr


Tour de France - 2011'07'24 - (5) by Allaunay, on Flickr


I love Paris! by Alex Millier, on Flickr


----------



## skykings

"Gwyneth wants to learn insanity workout schedule, she's disciplined and she doesn't have a big ego. She knows if she want the results, she has to do it. For seven years, six days a week, that girl has done her insanity workout schedule!"

if defective, leads to the inability of the how to get rid of fruit flies to metabolize, that is to build, the necessary fat to maintain its health and survival.


----------



## christos-greece

ALL DESTINATIONS by Mohsan', on Flickr


La Tour Eiffel, Paris, France by Girish...., on Flickr


IMG_6126 by Jason Tomlinson, on Flickr


IMG_5745 by Jason Tomlinson, on Flickr


IMG_6031 by Jason Tomlinson, on Flickr


IMG_6115 by Jason Tomlinson, on Flickr


IMG_5817 by Jason Tomlinson, on Flickr


IMG_6159 by Jason Tomlinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel Tower by Gilbs2008, on Flickr


IMG_3683.jpg by Studio Laurent, on Flickr


IMG_3690.jpg by Studio Laurent, on Flickr


IMG_3692.jpg by Studio Laurent, on Flickr


IMG_3694.jpg by Studio Laurent, on Flickr


IMG_3675.jpg by Studio Laurent, on Flickr


P1050120 by milkcratemolly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris en Mai - Paris in May - Concorde - Tuileries - Louvre by BerColly, on Flickr


Paris en Mai - Paris in May - Concorde - Tuileries - Louvre by BerColly, on Flickr


209/365 : Bonto by Buvone, on Flickr


Bastille Day Parade, Paris, France by Ammar Abd Rabbo, on Flickr


Bastille Day Parade, Paris, France by Ammar Abd Rabbo, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower by allysonrockles, on Flickr


Paris by Dan_DC, on Flickr


View on La défense by Onnamusha [Back on Flickr !!], on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Great shots from the tour!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you 


Ferrari 458 Italia by BenjiAuto (Ratet B. Photographie), on Flickr


Paris by Hanouf Muhammad, on Flickr


Bridge over the Seine, Paris, France by Peter Branger, on Flickr


Paris B&W by electric_kitty, on Flickr


Trocadéro by Wanderer and Wonderer, on Flickr


Leopold Sedar Senghor #2 by Kriss on flickr, on Flickr


Leopold Sedar Senghor #1 by Kriss on flickr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palais Royal, Paris by Stuart-Lee, on Flickr


Ô Fil de l'Ô by Jean-Michel Priaux, on Flickr


IMG_4479 by breezy421, on Flickr


Louvre, Paris by bm^, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower by Wanderer and Wonderer, on Flickr


From the 5th floor by LyndenBerrio, on Flickr


IMG_3916-338 by NSiclunov, on Flickr


Seine River and Paris by wenzday01, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris at night... by Aman.. Iman.. (Away for a while), on Flickr


Kenzo Building by AGC Glass Europe, on Flickr


Kenzo Building by AGC Glass Europe, on Flickr


Lamborghini Murcielago LP670-4 Super Veloce by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


224_Paris, Invalides by Calinore, on Flickr


Paris Hotel by prayerna, on Flickr


Canal St Martin by ★iPh4n70M★, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by ohfl, on Flickr


Noir de monde. by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


Pont des Arts by francois2, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe by francois2, on Flickr


IMG_5165 by Daniel Gouveia de Souza, on Flickr


IMG_5164 by Daniel Gouveia de Souza, on Flickr


IMG_5163 by Daniel Gouveia de Souza, on Flickr


Adieu by r o s e n d a h l, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue hour by niklausberger, on Flickr


Sacré Coeur by niklausberger, on Flickr


Paris from above by niklausberger, on Flickr


Lots of chimneys by niklausberger, on Flickr


Montmartre style by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Gargoyle over Paris by Leon Fayer, on Flickr


Hotel Les Invalides & Others | From Eiffel Tower | Sunset by Antony...., on Flickr


----------



## eddeux

all by daily photo in paris


----------



## eddeux

all by daily photo in paris


----------



## christos-greece

Paris - Quai de Seine by narceau.zemm, on Flick


Paris - Place des Vosges by narceau.zemm, on Flickr


Paris - Place des Vosges by narceau.zemm, on Flickr


Paris - Bois de Vincennes by narceau.zemm, on Flickr


Paris Cityscape by v_page, on Flickr


Hotel Les Invalides & Others | From Eiffel Tower | Sunset by Antony...., on Flickr


París by Julian Hidalgo, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Great updates!


----------



## eddeux

from Paris Photo Blog...


----------



## eddeux

all from From Paris blog...


----------



## eddeux

Another beautiful panaroma viewing arc de triomphe from la défense


----------



## Parisian Girl

Beautiful panos.


----------



## wolflanz76

Paris beautiful, the pictures are spectacular.
one day I will visit:cheers:


----------



## Sergey_A

La Defense


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful and very nice panoramas :cheers:


Untitled by ohfl, on Flickr


Sacre Coeur by Taylor F., on Flickr


Sunday in Paris by ★iPh4n70M★, on Flickr


Zespodu / From the bottom by Kačka a Ondra, on Flickr


Paris Skyline by wenzday01, on Flickr


Untitled by dugwardpenelope, on Flickr


Paris Sera Toujours Paris 005 by Cycle the Ghost Round, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux

all from From Paris Blog


----------



## Linguine

Magnificent photos.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

2011-07-22 21-50-04 by Enzojz, on Flickr


2011-07-22 21-22-27 by Enzojz, on Flickr


Paris, France by Quadratisch, on Flickr


Les Aigles by Quadratisch, on Flickr


The home of croissants by Santiago Almada, on Flickr


Paris by Marco Heidtmann, on Flickr


Paris by Marco Heidtmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3935 by frddy_mock, on Flickr


IMG_3936 by frddy_mock, on Flickr


Bugatti SuperSport WRE by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


IMG_3924 by frddy_mock, on Flickr


IMG_3921 by frddy_mock, on Flickr


IMG_3918 by frddy_mock, on Flickr


IMG_3910 by frddy_mock, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Nice updates.


----------



## christos-greece

Arc of Triumph by oyenbuang, on Flickr


337_Paris Plage by Calinore, on Flickr


Y by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Paris, France by Stuart-Saunders, on Flickr


Basilica del Sacro Cuore by cheip, on Flickr


Tour #5 by cheip, on Flickr


La Defense by cheip, on Flickr


Paris, France by astericks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sortie Photos au Sacré Coeur - 2011'08'11 - (388) by Allaunay, on Flickr


089 by bruxelles5, on Flickr


015 by bruxelles5, on Flickr


086 by bruxelles5, on Flickr


Urb 0910 Film018 by carapies, on Flickr


Urb 09 D700_256 by carapies, on Flickr


eiffel by s-a-m, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux

A little fun in the sun in Paris


----------



## eddeux

From Montparnasse Tower

































all from From Paris blog


----------



## christos-greece

Urb 09 D700_289 by carapies, on Flickr


Urb 09 D700_223 by carapies, on Flickr


☞ Montparnasse ☜ by Haaghun ☞ Follow me on Google+☜, on Flickr


The Two Towers by Dance of light, on Flickr


cityscape by Vera Mann, on Flickr


DSC_0002-Edit by smashred, on Flickr


Rooftops of Paris by AJ Brustein, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Great work guys!


----------



## miami305

Sous le ciel de Paris...S'envole une chanson,....Elle est née d'aujourd'hui dans le cœur d'un garçon. Sous le ciel de Paris...Marchent des amoureux leur bonheur se construit
sur un air fait pour eux.....=)


----------



## christos-greece

^^ :cheers1:


Eiffel Tower, Paris by spencerscomet, on Flickr


Pont des Arts by chrlnz, on Flickr


Pagani Zonda Cinque by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Garde Republicaine by diwan, on Flickr


Canal Saint-Martin, Paris by Fredorod, on Flickr


Paris La Défense - angle by funkytravel, on Flickr


Siene River at night. by shannon corr, on Flickr


Tomek Horfe, nuit parisienne by Vergio Graffito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel Tower by KezSLR Photography, on Flickr


Combo by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Reflets d'un lever de soleil.... by Ganymede2009, on Flickr


The Eiffel Tower - but differently... by BjornBear, on Flickr


Artificial pyramid by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


The Seine by Mikenessmonster, on Flickr


Corporate Conglomeration by Daily Travel Photos .::. Pius Lee, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower by PhotoJunkie!, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Thanks for the great updates, Christos! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome PG 


The Soldier's Church by you_zi, on Flickr


L'Opéra Garnier / Palais Opera by Repp1, on Flickr


Paris, France. 2011. by zoeeecita, on Flickr


paris by gastrodamus, on Flickr


Peugeot 207SW by usf1fan2, on Flickr


Streets of Paris by Hooper Project, on Flickr


Pantheon, Paris, France by Peter Branger, on Flickr


470- Paris by Huey_Chris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Street by 54034, on Flickr


Paris View by 54034, on Flickr


Paris by 54034, on Flickr


Paris Streets by 54034, on Flickr


Fountain by Hooper Project, on Flickr


Park Life by Hooper Project, on Flickr


One night in Paris by red_ink, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

pictures by me


----------



## christos-greece

P7240918 by where-is-gali, on Flickr


P7240909 by where-is-gali, on Flickr


P7240906 by where-is-gali, on Flickr


P7240919 by where-is-gali, on Flickr


P7240923 by where-is-gali, on Flickr


Evening Seine by wind of renovatio, on Flickr


Reflets sur le canal Saint-Martin, Paris by Fredorod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Les ponts de Paris by Muriel Auvray, on Flickr


IMG_4252.jpg by Studio Laurent, on Flickr


IMG_4233.jpg by Studio Laurent, on Flickr


IMG_4249.jpg by Studio Laurent, on Flickr


A Parisian Sunset by you_zi, on Flickr


Toit de la Grande Arche by FABLOS PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


HILTON by FABLOS PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Very nice. kay:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you 


europe2011-IMG_0483 by the camera is a toy., on Flickr


Dimanche - 6h25 by Muriel Auvray, on Flickr


europe2011-IMG_0451 by the camera is a toy., on Flickr


europe2011-IMG_0436 by the camera is a toy., on Flickr


L'Institut de France by Ganymede2009, on Flickr


europe2011-IMG_0431 by the camera is a toy., on Flickr


Night in Paris by you_zi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Street at Night by linhvienthai, on Flickr


Arco do Triunfo em "Blue Time" by Vandi Jr., on Flickr


Paris 28 by derangeddesigns, on Flickr


Paris 29 by derangeddesigns, on Flickr


Paris 23 by derangeddesigns, on Flickr


Paris 27 by derangeddesigns, on Flickr


Notre Dame by Lime Fly Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bugatti 16.4 Veyron SuperSport by BenjiAuto (Ratet B. Photographie), on Flickr


Tour Eiffel by Jean Léonard Polo, on Flickr


Torchère by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Pompidou Gymnastics by Dann.Gooding, on Flickr


Luxor Obelisk by California Will, on Flickr


477- Paris by Huey_Chris, on Flickr


Paris cityscape by 5D*Guy, on Flickr


Paris Sunset by Mikaela Mueller, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Canada, Greece, France on my list to my world tour!


----------



## christos-greece

Ocaso sobre La Defense by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Notre Dame by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


París Panorámico (3) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


París Panorámico (4) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


París panorámico by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


París panorámico by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Panthéon, Paris by tonygmacias, on Flickr


11juillet2011-21h07m33_HDR by Mohamed Khalil El Mahrsi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Opera Concorde by francesbean, on Flickr


Hotel Saint Louis en L'Isle Paris 2011 by Guarame, on Flickr


Paris, France by ~tigerlily~, on Flickr


View from Tour Eiffel by MinhQP, on Flickr


View from Tour Eiffel Deux by MinhQP, on Flickr


View from Arc de Triomphe by MinhQP, on Flickr


Paris, France by ~tigerlily~, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

From inside by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


IMG_7525-3 by trdsupraturbo2000, on Flickr


IMG_7509-3 by trdsupraturbo2000, on Flickr


IMG_7474-1 by trdsupraturbo2000, on Flickr


IMG_7455-2 by trdsupraturbo2000, on Flickr


IMG_7379-3 by trdsupraturbo2000, on Flickr


Volúmenes by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Jocelyn Kinghorn, on Flickr


Having a Rest by Jocelyn Kinghorn, on Flickr


Center Pompidou  by drew*in*chicago, on Flickr


From the Tour Montparnasse by ccr_358, on Flickr


From the Tour Montparnasse by ccr_358, on Flickr


La Madeleine by SKS Photos, on Flickr


Notre Dame by Night by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## esprit

Paris, c'est beau, mais on présente toujours les mêmes endroits...

Beautiful, but always the same places ...


----------



## christos-greece

Slow2Follow by CollardGreens, on Flickr


Pont du Carrousel by Julien Studio, on Flickr


Le Pont des Arts by Julien Studio, on Flickr


BuildingBaguettes by CollardGreens, on Flickr


Les ancêtres sont de sortie by la Ezwa, on Flickr


Obelisk by la Ezwa, on Flickr


Notre Dame de Paris by Jocelyn Kinghorn, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Albalover




----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by astericks, on Flickr


Paris, France by astericks, on Flickr


Paris, France by astericks, on Flickr


Paris, France by astericks, on Flickr


Paris, France by astericks, on Flickr


Paris, France by astericks, on Flickr


Notre Dame at night by krishnendu kes, on Flickr


The fountain by ℰloy ℛICARDEZ ℒUNA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9308-1 by trdsupraturbo2000, on Flickr


IMG_9322-1 by trdsupraturbo2000, on Flickr


IMG_9279-1 by trdsupraturbo2000, on Flickr


IMG_9237-2 by trdsupraturbo2000, on Flickr


IMG_9162-1 by trdsupraturbo2000, on Flickr


IMG_9261-1 by trdsupraturbo2000, on Flickr


IMG_9009-1 by trdsupraturbo2000, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

I think Paris has one of the best cityscapes in the world!


----------



## charpentier

Paris par cheybervert, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Cassio Cricor, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Passy - Paris 2005 par Hiroto Tada, sur Flickr



Paris néoclassique par frediquessy, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa388/Cpprincess/eiffel_tower_at_night_paris_france.jpg









http://i782.photobucket.com/albums/yy108/jeffreygent/PARIS 2011/EuropeSept2001105.jpg









http://i782.photobucket.com/albums/yy108/jeffreygent/PARIS 2011/EuropeSept2001107.jpg









http://i782.photobucket.com/albums/yy108/jeffreygent/PARIS 2011/EuropeSept2001151.jpg









http://i782.photobucket.com/albums/yy108/jeffreygent/PARIS 2011/EuropeSept2001153.jpg









http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f331/kvogelman417/paris_skyline.gif









http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t273/AnnaOS-2007/Paris/IMG_1496.jpg









http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp117/votezec/paris/1-_DSC4261__DSC4270_900.jpg


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ This shot would make for a nice banner.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Talking about that, would you helping me by finding some great photos (examble some panoramic views of Paris day or night etc) for SSC banner?


----------



## charpentier

Alexandre et Napoleon par Photeinos, sur Flickr



M20620_TourEiffel_Paris par aamengus, sur Flickr



M21448_StatueLiberte_Paris par aamengus, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Bokeh parisien par Olympe B., sur Flickr



P1110980 par beaucherjp, sur Flickr



Paris - Place de la Nation -1 par alain Merck, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fedup Photography by FedUp Photography, on Flickr


Fedup Photography by FedUp Photography, on Flickr


Fedup Photography by FedUp Photography, on Flickr


Fedup Photography by FedUp Photography, on Flickr


Fedup Photography by FedUp Photography, on Flickr


Fedup Photography by FedUp Photography, on Flickr


Grande Arche - La Défense by never ends, on Flickr


Bird's Eye View of Paris I by jrobblee, on Flickr


----------



## tikiturf

I found a nice photo, maybe this will help you for the SSC banner :


La Defense from the Eiffel Tower Panorama par emmydukai, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Its "All Rights Reserved", i can not post that as for banner. We need only "Some Rights Reserved"


----------



## christos-greece

Notre Dame cathedral by lucydodsworth, on Flickr


Paris, la Tour Eiffel by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


LA SEINE by Mohsan', on Flickr


Notre Dame cathedral by lucydodsworth, on Flickr


Notre Dame cathedral by lucydodsworth, on Flickr


7:20AM by Marc Benslahdine Photography, on Flickr


Paris, La concorde by night by lemwan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notre Dam from the Pantheon by yellobagman, on Flickr


567 by visualimpakkt, on Flickr


560 by visualimpakkt, on Flickr


Esplanade de la Défense @ Paris (France) by Eric Rousset, on Flickr


cycle polo by garycycles7, on Flickr


Rome in Paris by garycycles7, on Flickr


queueing for the museum by garycycles7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

kbapart1 by Blastframe, on Flickr


La femme avec la colombe sur l'Esplanade du Trocadero by Marco Krüger Photography, on Flickr


Paris Lights by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


La Défense by photo.architect, on Flickr


La Défense by photo.architect, on Flickr


Paris, France by photo.architect, on Flickr


École Militaire by photo.architect, on Flickr


----------



## Polliana

I visited Paris in May and it is most wonderful city in the world. I will return next summer.


----------



## christos-greece

Paris la nuit.. ou presque by BBiP, on Flickr


Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


la by Ulises Vera, on Flickr


elles et lui by Ulises Vera, on Flickr


IMG282 by ubikcan, on Flickr


The magnificent chaos that is the roofs of Paris. by Blancs-Manteaux, on Flickr


Paris at Night by Nik Fahmi, on Flickr


Paris at Night by Nik Fahmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2011.09.26_1934_Geburtstag_Norbert_60_113.jpg by Uwe.Koch, on Flickr


2011.09.27_1127_Geburtstag_Norbert_60_128.jpg by Uwe.Koch, on Flickr


2011.09.26_1935_Geburtstag_Norbert_60_SV_086.jpg by Uwe.Koch, on Flickr


2011.09.27_1127_Geburtstag_Norbert_60_129.jpg by Uwe.Koch, on Flickr


2011.09.26_1859_Geburtstag_Norbert_60_098.jpg by Uwe.Koch, on Flickr


2011.09.26_1356_Geburtstag_Norbert_60_SV_074.jpg by Uwe.Koch, on Flickr


2011.09.26_1931_Geburtstag_Norbert_60_106.jpg by Uwe.Koch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris day 3_5 by Varvara_R, on Flickr


Paris day 3_4 by Varvara_R, on Flickr


Edgardo Carmona by Henry_Marion, on Flickr


Paris day 3_3 by Varvara_R, on Flickr


Houses and Gardens by benagain_photos, on Flickr


Down River by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


Paris-89 by T.and.M, on Flickr


Paris-93 by T.and.M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boat Streaks by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


Aux Champs Elysees by twystinme, on Flickr


_DSC3579 by twystinme, on Flickr


Paris, France by photo.architect, on Flickr


Paris, France by photo.architect, on Flickr


Sacré-Cœur Basilica by photo.architect, on Flickr


Notre Dame de Paris by photo.architect, on Flickr


Moulin Rouge by photo.architect, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 2010_13a.jpg by jasper_rubin, on Flickr


Paris 2010_12.jpg by jasper_rubin, on Flickr


Le défilé du Ratha Yatra Bd de la Chapelle. by Zagreusfm, on Flickr


City of Lights by haz matt, on Flickr


497- Paris by Huey_Chris, on Flickr


Paris, Je t'aimes. by pellegrinoaddict, on Flickr


Re-edit: Bird's Eye View of Paris II by jrobblee, on Flickr


----------



## Polliana

Wow, all these photos are so great! Thank you:cheers:


----------



## 1772

You just can't grow tired of this thread. So much win.


----------



## balthazar

Great pictures!


----------



## JeffersonNobrega

VERY NICE!


----------



## christos-greece

お腹も空いてきたので、腹ごしらえに向かう。 by あんでぃ, on Flickr


 The Louvre by perseverando, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe by Michael Navarro, on Flickr


Paris by Analog Photos, on Flickr


Paris by night by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Jardin du Luxembourg, Paris, France (Pantheon Dome in background) by Laney Bird, on Flickr


Paris, France by astericks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

l-intrus by dhwee, on Flickr


La Defense, Paris by Nick Loba, on Flickr


place de la concorde by Franck Camhi, on Flickr


Paris, Je t'aimes. by pellegrinoaddict, on Flickr


Re-edit: Bird's Eye View of Paris II by jrobblee, on Flickr


A Night In Paris by Affers, on Flickr


Paris at night view from the Eiffel Tower by jinxsi1960, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sous les ponts de Paris by perseverando, on Flickr


My territory by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


McDonald's Paris Saint-Michel by Meteorry, on Flickr


paris. by brian patrick cullen, on Flickr


paris, by brian patrick cullen, on Flickr


from our window.  by brian patrick cullen, on Flickr


Siene Streaks by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


----------



## artoor

So shamelessly gorgeous is this city...


----------



## hoangtran

Paris,beautiful. Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

W by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Bus vs Smart Car by amslerPIX, on Flickr


The Bastille by jdamon, on Flickr


Paris, France by Elliotphotos, on Flickr


Under the Tower by jdamon, on Flickr


Before the Lights by Porter Yates, on Flickr


Everbody Turns by Porter Yates, on Flickr


Traffic ... by sownak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

To be on watch by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Nice Day for a Game by Porter Yates, on Flickr


Spectation by Porter Yates, on Flickr


Lookout on Eiffel by NOLA_2T, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel  by NOLA_2T, on Flickr


From Floor 2, Tour Eiffel by Prasanna_kumar, on Flickr


A bird's eye view from Tour Eiffel by Prasanna_kumar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

03 Paris 04 Notre Dame 065 by Sybil_Vane, on Flickr


03 Paris 04 Notre Dame 087 by Sybil_Vane, on Flickr


Galerie des Chimères by Sybil_Vane, on Flickr


Paris lights by wind of renovatio, on Flickr


View from Arc de Triomphe by fede_gen88, on Flickr


Down River by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


Paris-94 by T.and.M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

This place is real. by clayreinken, on Flickr


Searching for Bobby Langdon by clayreinken, on Flickr


View from Sacré-Cœur by Taylor Kruse, on Flickr


Sacré-Cœur by Taylor Kruse, on Flickr


Walking around Montmartre by Taylor Kruse, on Flickr


Walking around Notre Dame by Taylor Kruse, on Flickr


Knife edge building by Taylor Kruse, on Flickr


----------



## Polliana

Such sophistication and beauty. Paris is in a league all of its own.


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

very great pics! Paris is very Beautiful city!^^




Baku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105&page=93


----------



## christos-greece

Scooters by TrevinC, on Flickr


Look out by TrevinC, on Flickr


All your base belong to us by TrevinC, on Flickr


Untitled by TrevinC, on Flickr


It's fall by TrevinC, on Flickr


McDonald's Paris Wagram (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe, Paris by PS95, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Standing in the middle of the Champs Elysee... by jonathanworth, on Flickr


Pont et Bibliothèque Nationale.... by jendayee, on Flickr


Notre Dame de Paris II by gilmolm, on Flickr


STREET ART by Mohsan', on Flickr


IMG_9773 by Daniela Synner, on Flickr


IMG_9829 by Daniela Synner, on Flickr


IMG_9800 by Daniela Synner, on Flickr


IMG_9751 by Daniela Synner, on Flickr


----------



## Polliana

Thank you for these photos of my favourite city! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Boulevard Saint-Michel - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


paris by daisyelaine, on Flickr


arc de triomphe by daisyelaine, on Flickr


the louvre by daisyelaine, on Flickr


Notre by AlexJ (aalj26), on Flickr


Untitled by TrevinC, on Flickr


Pont neuf in Paris by erikomoket, on Flickr


----------



## po-low

Je t'aime Paris

Great pics and, as already a lot of people said, the most beautiful city in the world!!!:banana:

I was there 3 years ago and will definitely go back as soon as possible!

Any pics of the suburbs of Paris maybe??


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by faislowly, on Flickr


French fan by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Les auréoles / Haloes by marc do, on Flickr


1107 Arc 081711 by Heidenseek, on Flickr


Paris Cafe Sunset by Joshua Gunther, on Flickr


Paris lights by wind of renovatio, on Flickr


paris_skyline by elims2, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Great updates!


__________________
Baku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105&page=93


----------



## christos-greece

^^ You can post and some photos if you like...


luxemborg gardens by _jason[parkin], on Flickr


Le fleuve Seine by _jason[parkin], on Flickr


. by LieslPfeffer, on Flickr


Untitled by faislowly, on Flickr


Untitled by faislowly, on Flickr


DSC_1082.jpg by himan_more, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower at Night, Paris, France by myhollywood2012, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by OlgaBSP, on Flickr


Morning reflections II by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Sacred Heart Basilica by Ms Kat, on Flickr


Untitled by OlgaBSP, on Flickr


Untitled by OlgaBSP, on Flickr


Sunset, Paris by ∃Scape, on Flickr


Champs de Mars by TrevinC, on Flickr


Untitled by Pierre-Guy, on Flickr


----------



## Polliana

Beautiful captures.


----------



## christos-greece

Morning reflections II by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


The Sorbonne, University of Paris, Paris by ariescwliang, on Flickr


Le Pont Neuf by Monsieur Kentin, on Flickr


Parigi_241 by Tommaso Penna, on Flickr


Parigi_254 by Tommaso Penna, on Flickr


Parigi_178 by Tommaso Penna, on Flickr


Parigi_190 by Tommaso Penna, on Flickr


Parigi_105 by Tommaso Penna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint-Denys du Saint-Sacre. by Zagreusfm, on Flickr


Sacré-Coeur by raincrow50, on Flickr


Instantané rue de Sévigné. by Zagreusfm, on Flickr


A Man and the Siene by ronel_reyes, on Flickr


On parade beneath the clouds by afloden, on Flickr


From Paris, with Love by TrevinC, on Flickr


City of Lights, City of Love by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


Paris smog by TrevinC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sulle rive della Senna. Gli sposi. by sangiopanza2000, on Flickr


I.M. Pei pyramid through an archway, the Louvre, Paris by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


Louvre courtyard, Paris: fountain and I.M. Pei pyramid by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel, Paris by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


Relaxing by the fountains, courtyard of the Louvre, Paris by PMcC in WashDC, on Flickr


Untitled by TrevinC, on Flickr


A bird's eye view from Tour Eiffel by Prasanna_kumar, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

> You can post and some photos if you like...


Nice Photos christos-greece, I'm enjoying from see of pictures and I prefer this


----------



## christos-greece

Instantané rue Montmartre. by Zagreusfm, on Flickr


Le Moulin Rouge depuis le bd de Clichy. by Zagreusfm, on Flickr


October 2011: The electric revolution starts today // Octobre 2011 : La révolution électrique commence aujourd’hui by Renault official, on Flickr


Sacré-coeur by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


le marais by _jason[parkin], on Flickr


La pouce by vapourtrails, on Flickr


Surrender all to your charms by kalagonda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

torre eiffel in b&w by albertocc311, on Flickr


Museo Louvre by albertocc311, on Flickr


365.150 A View to a Kill by Michael Shum, on Flickr


Paris, France by MarleneFord, on Flickr


Obelisque de la Concorde by night by loic80l, on Flickr


IMG_8624 by noobographer, on Flickr


France 2011_356 by grumby24, on Flickr


Flying over Paris by gentlesam, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

By Schnappilic


----------



## Reteip

Nice phototread! But euhm, this picture is maybe stolen from a Renault folder? Look at the numberplate.


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4429 by ideas&treasures, on Flickr


IMG_4423 by ideas&treasures, on Flickr


IMG_4430 by ideas&treasures, on Flickr


IMG_4422 by ideas&treasures, on Flickr


Our Neighborhood by klaus_kinski, on Flickr


Palais Royal Area by klaus_kinski, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel by klaus_kinski, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by Schanapillic


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by Adramad


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by Verticalriver


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

By Poyet coralie


----------



## christos-greece

CIMG8210 by Akieboy, on Flickr


Bibliothèque nationale de France Sainte-Geneviève, Paris by ariescwliang, on Flickr


Centre Georges Pompidou, Paris by ariescwliang, on Flickr


Sacre Coeur Hotel by Gabriel Gets, on Flickr


IMG_1484 by vmwt, on Flickr


Paris, France - A Cold Sunday Morning @Pont des Arts by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr


Butte Montmartre - Belleville - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Polliana

Beautiful. Can't wait to visit again.


----------



## briker

I nver get tired looking at pics of this magical city. Thanks for posting guys!


----------



## christos-greece

One-77 by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe by francesbean, on Flickr


Société Générale by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


The Louvre by Celeste Gail, on Flickr


THE LINE at the Louvre. by Celeste Gail, on Flickr


Paris by Celeste Gail, on Flickr


Notre Dame by andrickthistlebottom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warner Bros France in Paris by milesrocky, on Flickr


Warner Bros France in Paris by milesrocky, on Flickr


Warner Bros France in Paris by milesrocky, on Flickr


Warner Bros France in Paris by milesrocky, on Flickr


Paris by 藍家相本, on Flickr


Paris by 藍家相本, on Flickr


Champs Elysees Avenue Paris by Franck Camhi, on Flickr


Pont de Neuilly - La Defense - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Really great updates!


----------



## Linguine

Amazing Paris pics.....thanks christos.:cheers1:


----------



## Fabian2412

So beautifull


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by Mursal oglu


----------



## christos-greece

Occupy La Défense (36) - 04Nov11, La Défense (France) by philippe leroyer, on Flickr


Paris_la Tour  by drareg61, on Flickr


Between Trees by Indy Randhawa, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel, Paris, France by gbatistini, on Flickr


Morning reflections III by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Notre Dame River Boats by Joshua Gunther, on Flickr


notre dame de paris by Franck Camhi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by ros k @ getfunky_paris, on Flickr


Untitled by ros k @ getfunky_paris, on Flickr


Dumpster in front of the Centre Pompidou, Paris. by PvRFotografie, on Flickr


One more carousel by German Blanco Photography, on Flickr


IMG_8726 by Flickr Mo Mukha Mo!!!, on Flickr


IMG_9160 by Flickr Mo Mukha Mo!!!, on Flickr


The Eiffel Tower by ronel_reyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Instantané rue de Poitou. by Zagreusfm, on Flickr


Pittoresque rue de Beauce. by Zagreusfm, on Flickr


Opera Garnier, Paris, France by gbatistini, on Flickr


Instantané parisien. by Zagreusfm, on Flickr


Dive Da Costa by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Statuaire parisienne. by Zagreusfm, on Flickr


Instantané parisien. by Zagreusfm, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash

The most beautiful:bow:


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Just Like Mine by Herodoto, on Flickr


IMG_1439 by Shizuka Huong, on Flickr


IMG_1789 by Shizuka Huong, on Flickr


IMG_1818 by Shizuka Huong, on Flickr


IMG_1869 by Shizuka Huong, on Flickr


IMG_1813 by Shizuka Huong, on Flickr


IMG_1731 by Shizuka Huong, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

woow! Beautiful updates again! thanks guys


----------



## christos-greece

les halles by zoetnet, on Flickr


DSC_2043 by avikwolf, on Flickr


DSC_2021 by avikwolf, on Flickr


DSC_2022 by avikwolf, on Flickr


DSC_2027 by avikwolf, on Flickr


DSC_2026 by avikwolf, on Flickr


Quai Cité by Jimmy Bobo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from Notre-Dame by fede_gen88, on Flickr


View from Notre-Dame by fede_gen88, on Flickr


View from Notre-Dame by fede_gen88, on Flickr


View from Notre-Dame by fede_gen88, on Flickr


Paris Weekend XV by PkerUNO, on Flickr


Paris night by wind of renovatio, on Flickr


DSC_5995 by cardcaptorkerry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CIMG4190 by Akieboy, on Flickr


Cut through by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Atmosphère quai des Orfèvres. by Zagreusfm, on Flickr


place de la concorde by Franck Camhi, on Flickr


les invalides by Franck Camhi, on Flickr


_MG_2183 by Look me Luck Photography, on Flickr


Paris At Night....... by M. Shaw, on Flickr


----------



## Polliana

Epic!


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel Tower at night by ringsofsaturnrock, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower at dawn [...after] by Francesco Carovillano, on Flickr


Paris vue de la Butte-Montmartre by romvi, on Flickr


DSC_6469 by cardcaptorkerry, on Flickr


Bird's Eye View of Paris I by jrobblee, on Flickr


Bird's Eye View of Paris II by jrobblee, on Flickr


paris view from eiffel tower by Sunnyvaledave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fontaine des fleuves by marc do, on Flickr


((° /\ °)) by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


365.163 The Heart of Paris by Michael Shum, on Flickr


HDR-17 by Boiling Point Photography, on Flickr


CHAR-1 by Charphotography, on Flickr


Bridge by omex_uk, on Flickr


P7121410 by side78, on Flickr


P7121391 by side78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hôtel de Pologne [XVIIe]- Paris III by RUAMPS ©, on Flickr


o X o by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


View from Tour Montparnasse  by fede_gen88, on Flickr


P7121400 by side78, on Flickr


P7121412 by side78, on Flickr


P7121392 by side78, on Flickr


P7121393 by side78, on Flickr


----------



## hseugut

outstanding !


----------



## christos-greece

Notre-Dame by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


France - Paris 75019 by Thierry B, on Flickr


March of Triumph  by Herodoto, on Flickr


camp by gabmeriadeck, on Flickr


Paris at Dusk by Richard Pardon | Photographer, on Flickr


Paris night by wind of renovatio, on Flickr


A View from the Eiffel Tower by Ronel Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Some green in autumn by Yo from Paris, on Flickr


Paris Rooftops by Marshall Robinson, on Flickr


Louvre Glow by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


from above by Sami:S, on Flickr


North Paris from above by holzman-pictures, on Flickr


P7121411 by side78, on Flickr


Le Sacré Coeur devant le Stade de France by Gregouill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Up the Champs by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


Louvre Angles by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


View from Tour Montparnasse  by fede_gen88, on Flickr


Av. de la Grande Armée et La Défense by Gregouill, on Flickr


View from Notre-Dame by fede_gen88, on Flickr


P7121405 by side78, on Flickr


P7121397 by side78, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Greate updates!


----------



## christos-greece

Paris #22 by RooPics, on Flickr


DSCF0680 by couscouschocolat, on Flickr


La Défense by d.r.i.p., on Flickr


Grand-Palais et Tour Eiffel - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


Coupoles du Printemps et Opera Garnier - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


A view of South Paris from above by holzman-pictures, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower at Night by icepucks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal St Martin by francois2, on Flickr


DSC06803 by Alex_Banahene, on Flickr


DSC06774 by Alex_Banahene, on Flickr


Canal St Martin by francois2, on Flickr


DSC06723 by Alex_Banahene, on Flickr


View from Notre-Dame by fede_gen88, on Flickr


P7121402 by side78, on Flickr


----------



## david chanrion

wow nice serie !


----------



## christos-greece

Paris-8.jpg by Alexander Kormachov, on Flickr


La flamme / The flame by marc do, on Flickr


At the Ritz by celsydney, on Flickr


2011.10_FR_Paris_476p.jpg by AndrezinhoSangueBom, on Flickr


2011.10_FR_Paris_352p.jpg by AndrezinhoSangueBom, on Flickr


2011.10_FR_Paris_719p.jpg by AndrezinhoSangueBom, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower | Paris (France) {explored} by dominikfoto, on Flickr


Paris, France - Paris s'éveille ... by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by reveurminuit, on Flickr


france (81) by photokka, on Flickr


france (69) by photokka, on Flickr


[email protected] by n.rajesh, on Flickr


[email protected] by n.rajesh, on Flickr


View from Eiffel Tower 4 by [email protected], on Flickr


The Ecole Militaire from Eiffel Tower by [email protected], on Flickr


View from Eiffel Tower 3 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face

wow amazing pictures of the most beautiful city. :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks anyone for your comments so far kay: more photos are coming of course...


----------



## christos-greece

Passerelle Simone de Beauvoir by fmcp, on Flickr


Pont des Arts by fmcp, on Flickr


Paris, France, 2011 by Jongheon Kim, on Flickr


Kong Café by manucornet, on Flickr


Eglise Saint-Augustin - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


Eglise de la Trinité et Sacré-Coeur - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


(* I *) by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Polliana

Amazing photos! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Rue Chanzy - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Peintre de Montmartre by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Les toits de Paris P1040469 by Dorenrof Claudius **PARIS**, on Flickr


Ballade en bateau by Julien Studio, on Flickr


Le vieux Paris by Julien Studio, on Flickr


Fontaine des Mers - Place de la Concorde - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


"Les lieux du corps" - La Défense (Paris) by Fredorod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ILE SAINT-LOUIS by Mohsan', on Flickr


Avenue Jean Jaurès - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Reverse gear by Fredorod, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel by Thais Marcon, on Flickr


Paris from above by holzman-pictures, on Flickr


Le pont Alexandre III by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


Montmartre, Paris by blafond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0368.jpg by Ed Dear Photography, on Flickr


IMG_0361.jpg by Ed Dear Photography, on Flickr


IMG_0367.jpg by Ed Dear Photography, on Flickr


IMG_0365.jpg by Ed Dear Photography, on Flickr


the eiffle tower at night by caffe d'bolla, on Flickr


Pano Tour Eiffel by giurrero, on Flickr


Untitled by Apple Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris - La Madeleine by Rolandito., on Flickr


_MG_0667 by istvan_szucs, on Flickr


_MG_0674 by istvan_szucs, on Flickr


Sacre Coeur by Jennanen2010, on Flickr


View from the top of the building by Hildretha of Nidhil, on Flickr


View by Hildretha of Nidhil, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower by d.r.i.p., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3530.JPG by nietz.tw, on Flickr


IMG_3516.JPG by nietz.tw, on Flickr


IMG_3539.JPG by nietz.tw, on Flickr


IMG_3519.JPG by nietz.tw, on Flickr


IMG_3542.JPG by nietz.tw, on Flickr


IMG_3520.JPG by nietz.tw, on Flickr


IMG_3517.JPG by nietz.tw, on Flickr


----------



## 1772

You never get tired of watching this beautiful city...


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, un orage au coucher de soleil au-dessus de l'avenue Gambetta 3 by paspog, on Flickr


Paris, France by Hannie van Heugten, on Flickr


Paris by romvi, on Flickr


_1AL9712 by .A+, on Flickr


_1AL9717 by .A+, on Flickr


Paris skyline, Evening by Paris Dilettante, on Flickr


Paris #26 by RooPics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Peintre de Montmartre by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Notre Dame by loverfacerw, on Flickr


Paris : The Ferris wheel by Pantchoa, on Flickr


paris44 by robertbonnin, on Flickr


paris_7a_11 by robertbonnin, on Flickr


Snowy. Morning. Cliché. by ethanea, on Flickr


26jan by eigi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jour de neige by Hugovoyages, on Flickr


Quai de Bourbon by Hugovoyages, on Flickr


Untitled by helloimkayce, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower by Cooperweb, on Flickr


Sur la terrace du printemps hausseman by NiCo' ( vip2pak ), on Flickr


Paris sous la neige III by ∃Scape, on Flickr


paris by foot 49 by diligam_te, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Porte Maillot by ∃Scape, on Flickr


Inception by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


la-metáfora-sin-freno by eugeniovilasalom, on Flickr


The man of the park by Lucas Janin, on Flickr


la-commune-de-parís by eugeniovilasalom, on Flickr


Paris_from_Galleries_Lafayette-1-2.jpg by pewterchrome, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower / Arc de Triomphe by ctanner999, on Flickr


----------



## Hindustani

awesome.

Paris is the best city of Europe
Paris is the Capital of Europe easily.


----------



## Polliana

I want to visit Paris again this summer. The city I love the most.


----------



## Turbosnail

Hindustani said:


> Paris is the Capital of Europe easily.


That's and extremely misguided thing to say.


----------



## Hindustani

Turbosnail said:


> That's and extremely misguided thing to say.


true actually.

City with decent skyline district - *Paris*
City with one of the 7 modern wonders of the world - *Paris*
City with an iconic landmark that represents the whole Europe - *Paris*
City which is a huge metropolitan area aka "mega city"- *Paris*
City with highest crime rate - *Paris*
City with 10+ million metropolitan population - *Paris*
City with incredible never ending history - *Paris*
City with the best "nick name" in entire europe-*Paris*
City with art, fashion, literature, culinary, shopping epicenter - *Paris*

I can go on & on & on....

If Europe was ever be a one nation, Paris will have to be named its capital.

Only reason why I will ever want to visit Europe is Paris. Its something unique about it.


----------



## hseugut

Hindustani said:


> true actually.
> 
> City with decent skyline district - *Paris*
> City with one of the 7 modern wonders of the world - *Paris*
> City with an iconic landmark that represents the whole Europe - *Paris*
> City which is a huge metropolitan area aka "mega city"- *Paris*
> City with highest crime rate - *Paris*
> City with 10+ million metropolitan population - *Paris*
> City with incredible never ending history - *Paris*
> City with the best "nick name" in entire europe-*Paris*
> City with art, fashion, literature, culinary, shopping epicenter - *Paris*
> 
> I can go on & on & on....
> 
> If Europe was ever be a one nation, Paris will have to be named its capital.
> 
> Only reason why I will ever want to visit Europe is Paris. Its something unique about it.


Espérons que tu visiteras Paris alors car "Paris belongs to everyone"


----------



## tikiturf

Hindustani said:


> City with highest crime rate - *Paris*


Actually even Dublin or Glasgow have a higher crime rate.



Hindustani said:


> City with decent skyline district - *Paris*
> City which is a huge metropolitan area aka "mega city"- *Paris*
> City with 10+ million metropolitan population - *Paris*
> City with incredible never ending history - *Paris*


London ?

But in reality, political capital of Europe is Brussels.



hseugut said:


> Espérons que tu visiteras Paris alors car "Paris belongs to everyone"


Could you please speak french with people who can understand it ? And we are on the international forum hno:


----------



## christos-greece

Go ! Go ! in Paris by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel by Raymond C., on Flickr


Palais de Chaillot by Kat__H, on Flickr


Paris, view from Eiffel Tower by x.wonderful, on Flickr


Paris, view from Eiffel Tower by x.wonderful, on Flickr


eiffel tower by dick_pountain, on Flickr


Paris skyline by Blog For Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passerelle Léopold-Sédar-Senghor ex-Solférino by fmcp, on Flickr


Passerelle Léopold-Sédar-Senghor ex-Solférino by fmcp, on Flickr


Balcony over Paris by Christopher Harms, on Flickr


Cold French morning by Mojumbo22 (Matt), on Flickr


Ecole Militaire by kmerrmac, on Flickr


st eustache church by dick_pountain, on Flickr


The Lights by DinosaursAreNotDead, on Flickr


----------



## hseugut

tikiturf said:


> Actually even Dublin or Glasgow have a higher crime rate. : how positive is that ?
> 
> 
> 
> London ? : no. London has not 10 M people
> 
> But in reality, political capital of Europe is Brussels.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please speak french with people who can understand it ? And we are on the international forum hno:


Wrong statement : all languages are international. All languages are legitimate. French has always been an international language. There is not an official world language. You try to spread the image that everybody understands english ? That is wrong. It is spoken by less than 8 % of the world population. Are you belonging to a kind of police of the globish ? Don't you see that the thread is talking about Paris by the way ? Language/culture do you see the connection ? You will know one day that people are not really accomodating with globish. It is like Mac donalds dude : what the point in going to Mac do in a foreign country to eat the same s...? What a laugh.


----------



## tikiturf

hseugut said:


> French has always been an international language


The world has changed. French is still spoken by a lot of people but come on if a some people from everywhere in the world meet together, they won't speak french I think.



hseugut said:


> It is spoken by less than 8 % of the world population.


I don't think so :lol:



hseugut said:


> Don't you see that the thread is talking about Paris by the way ? Language/culture do you see the connection ?


So when a thread concerns for example Russia on the international forum, and if some pleople are interested about what's happening in Russia (skyscrapers, news about projects etc...) they got to speak russian to know it ? Come on don't be a fool :nuts:. English is the lingua franca, and if you want to share something with other people on the international forum, use english. And btw speak French with people who can understand it, that would be good too....


----------



## hseugut

tikiturf said:


> The world has changed. French is still spoken by a lot of people but come on if a some people from everywhere in the world meet together, they won't speak french I think.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> So when a thread concerns for example Russia on the international forum, and if some pleople are interested about what's happening in Russia (skyscrapers, news about projects etc...) they got to speak russian to know it ? Come on don't be a fool :nuts:. English is the lingua franca, and if you want to share something with other people on the international forum, use english. And btw speak French with people who can understand it, that would be good too....


Probably the difference between you and me is that I like diversity and I don't want to belong to a narrow land culturally only admitting and worse imposing one language / one way of being / one world. So yes actually, on a russian thread, I'd like to have some russian, maybe with a translation, to pick up words. Of course you took a difficult example on purpose (which is childish).


----------



## christos-greece

Arch of Défense by Marc, my birthday is on Valentine day , on Flickr


Temptating apple by Marc, my birthday is on Valentine day , on Flickr


Past & old Défense by Marc, my birthday is on Valentine day , on Flickr


Going to the Arch of Défense by Marc, my birthday is on Valentine day , on Flickr


The EDF tower by Marc, my birthday is on Valentine day , on Flickr


Coeur de la Défense by Marc, my birthday is on Valentine day , on Flickr


Viewing Arch of Défense by Marc, my birthday is on Valentine day , on Flickr


----------



## JShow

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/benymarc/6890370727/
> 
> 
> Viewing Arch of Défense by Marc, my birthday is on Valentine day , on Flickr



La Defense looks so inhuman from pedestrian perspective.


----------



## christos-greece

On ne passe pas ! by marc do, on Flickr


Musée du Louvre by pics.for.me, on Flickr


Pyramide du Louvre by pics.for.me, on Flickr


Square du Vert-Galant by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


20120131_TravelWeek_0132 by s.kunstadt, on Flickr


IMG_3208 by rebeccaplotnick, on Flickr


IMG_3180 by rebeccaplotnick, on Flickr


Eiffeltower by night by H.Nyman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palais du Luxembourg - Paris by Philippe_28, on Flickr


Eglise St-Etienne-du-Mont - Paris by Philippe_28, on Flickr


La Seine, les finances et la BNF by Jimmy Bobo, on Flickr


2011-12-23 by Giåm, on Flickr


They are at the Temple - Paris by steph77700, on Flickr


Le pont des Arts by Henry_Marion, on Flickr


Untitled by Ross Fowler, on Flickr


----------



## 1772

Hindustani said:


> awesome.
> 
> Paris is the best city of Europe
> Paris is the Capital of Europe easily.


There is no such thing as a "capital of Europe", and there never will be.


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Paul, on Flickr


Paris : Saint-Michel bridge in winter by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Notre-Dame vue du quai des Grands Augustins by Poussin09, on Flickr


2011-12-23 by Giåm, on Flickr


My territory by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Gargoyles of Notre Dame by RNuckolls, on Flickr


Paris by Carlos Viola, on Flickr


Paris by Carlos Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Metropolitain by Gougnaf., on Flickr


Metropolitain by Gougnaf., on Flickr


Paris 24 by Ted Tamada, on Flickr


Paris 35 by Ted Tamada, on Flickr


Long Way Down by Eloketh, on Flickr


Runway by Eloketh, on Flickr


Eternal Flame by Eloketh, on Flickr


A Rainy Afternoon At La Défense by DinosaursAreNotDead, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

undoubtedly beautiful Paris is...:cheers:


----------



## akietta

I LOVE FRANCE, I LOVE,I LOVE,I LOVE.Hmm....


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you :cheers:


arcdetriomphe-pan3 copy by JBWolfer, on Flickr


Paris - 2011 by JBWolfer, on Flickr


Paris - 2011 by JBWolfer, on Flickr


Paris - 2011 by JBWolfer, on Flickr


Paris - 2011 by JBWolfer, on Flickr


Paris Toy Town 04 by d4ngermoose, on Flickr


A Rainy Afternoon At La Défense by DinosaursAreNotDead, on Flickr


Vue de l'esprit by fidgi, on Flickr


----------



## Enzio

These photos are so beautiful. If I could only pick one place to visit... it would be Paris. I can't wait until I can save up enough money to do so.


----------



## Co1nCo1n

Eiffel Tower :


Reflection par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


La tour Eiffel et la Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Eiffel Tower par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr




Eiffel by night par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Eiffel Tower par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Panam-rama-nuit_3 par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr




Sans titre de par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Paris vu du ciel par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr



XVIeme / / XVeme par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Paris - Tour Eiffel par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Paris vu du ciel par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr



CBD - Paris - La Défense :


Le Top 4 par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Paris vu du ciel par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Centre d'affaires de Paris - La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr




Centre d'affaire de Paris - La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Centre d'affaires de Paris - La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr




La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


 par [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/co1nco1n/]Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr



La défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Sunset @ la défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Louvre Museum


Le Louvre par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Le Louvre par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Le louvre by night par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Le Louvre par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Le Louvre et ses pyramides par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Le Louvre - La Joconde par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Louvre par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Le Louvre par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Le Louvre par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Cours intérieure du louvre par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Sacré Coeur :


La Basilique du Sacré Coeur de Montmartre par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Basilique du Sacré Coeur par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Grand Palais :


Le Grand Palais par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Les Invalides :


Les Invalides par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Les Invalides par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Ecole Militaire par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Notre-Dame de Paris :


Notre Dame de Paris par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Notre Dame de Panam par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Paris by night - Notre Dame de Paris par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Notre-dame par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Place de la concorde


Sans titre de par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Place de la Condorde par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Place de la concorde par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Fontaine place de la concorde par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Fontaine place de la Concorde par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Fontaine Place de la Concorde par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Fontaine Place de la Concorde par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Fontaine Place de la Concorde par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Place de la Concorde par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Fontaine Place de la Concorde par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Arc de Triomphe


Arc De Triomphe par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Champs Elysées par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Champs Elysées par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Paris - Arc de Triomphe par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Random :


Peugeot 404 par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Front de Seine par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


District 13 par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Paris - Opéra Garnier par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Les rives de seine par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


Musée Beaubourg par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


La petite soeur par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful, great photos and thanks for posting them 


Paris : Tube station Barbés-Rochechouart by Pantchoa, on Flickr


#paris #france to the left is the Eiffel Tower by jason yenglin, on Flickr


France 61 by 小小姐, on Flickr


The Basilica of Sacré Coeur by weshallmeetonthebeautifulshore, on Flickr


A Basilica With a View by weshallmeetonthebeautifulshore, on Flickr


February 14th by mattieumney, on Flickr


DSC_2484 by Momo__1994, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

France, Paris by balavenise, on Flickr


France, Paris by balavenise, on Flickr


IMG_3269 by Eloketh, on Flickr


Taxi Parisien a Notre Dame by bertanuri, on Flickr


IMG_3273 by Eloketh, on Flickr


IMG_3271 by Eloketh, on Flickr


IMG_3279 by Eloketh, on Flickr


----------



## khoojyh

Romance, tree, branded, historic building, modern


----------



## christos-greece

P2241118.jpg by ScottyJ, on Flickr


P2241110.jpg by ScottyJ, on Flickr


P2241113.jpg by ScottyJ, on Flickr


P2241107.jpg by ScottyJ, on Flickr


Kind by Rigmarole, on Flickr


Invader by Rigmarole, on Flickr


Cityscape by Adam.Lem, on Flickr


Peaceful River  by mimilogy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The way i want to walk through with u... by Dreamer.Jae, on Flickr


Bastille roofs 3 by PosledniyPaketikChaya, on Flickr


Bastille roofs 4 by PosledniyPaketikChaya, on Flickr


Car Setra Air France - 4 février 2012 (Boulevard Diderot - Paris) by Padicha, on Flickr


Print (Arc de Triomphe) by lambertwm, on Flickr


February 16th by mattieumney, on Flickr


Paris by mimschi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rue Saint-Martin - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Jardin des Plantes, Paris; en hiver by Barbara DALMAZZO-TEMPEL., on Flickr


Jardin des Plantes, Paris; la même allée en été by Barbara DALMAZZO-TEMPEL., on Flickr


Untitled by stephenbroadhurst, on Flickr


news stall by stephenbroadhurst, on Flickr


Architecture haussmannienne / Haussmann architecture by Futal, on Flickr


Vue de Montmartre / View from Montmartre by Futal, on Flickr


D'en haut / From above by Futal, on Flickr


----------



## hseugut

gives me hen skin / me donne la chair de poule


----------



## christos-greece

Charles de Gaulle Étoile by March into the sea, on Flickr


Charles de Gaulle Étoile by March into the sea, on Flickr


Notre Dame by jonahmcgowan, on Flickr


Une mouette à Paris by Ary Photo, on Flickr


paris04_sml by ileum, on Flickr


Along the Seine by Mi-Wu, on Flickr


Paris by mimschi, on Flickr


----------



## Polliana

Beautiful. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Parigi by Andrea Cittadini Photography, on Flickr


Notre Dame de Paris by  pifou95 , on Flickr


Tapis de sol by fmcp, on Flickr


Jeu de lignes by fmcp, on Flickr


"Nina" by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Paris - Notre Dame by KP!!!, on Flickr


Grande Arche de la Défense by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

T-DSC_3537.jpg by t.yukishita, on Flickr


Grande Arche de la Fraternité by L e s z e k, on Flickr


Notre-Dame Cathedral by L e s z e k, on Flickr


Untitled by L e s z e k, on Flickr


Untitled by ohfl, on Flickr


Sacre Coeur by chylle, on Flickr


Bastille by bike by Jimmy Bobo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris. Maison de Radio France 2502 by bernard-paris, on Flickr


Tilt Paris Shift by  iLorenzo Photography, on Flickr


Gallerie de l'évolution by ∃Scape, on Flickr


ChangingLight by CollardGreens: Empereur Suprême MPM2012, on Flickr


The lesson by ThatDustyTrail.com, on Flickr


IMG_0123.JPG by DAVIDCHAPMANMD, on Flickr


IMG_0132.JPG by DAVIDCHAPMANMD, on Flickr


----------



## akietta

The pigeons are there in photos are indians.


----------



## Bristol Mike

1000th post - woo! Great job on this thread mate.


----------



## david chanrion

Quite a good serie ! At least some original , out of the beaten track...
thank !


----------



## 0scart

So many angles! Loved the pics!

Paris, tu m'as plu!!!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you all for your comments :cheers:


(13) Montparnasse Bienvenüe - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


View from Centre Georges Pompidou by beedieu, on Flickr


View from Centre Georges Pompidou by beedieu, on Flickr


Paris vu depuis les tours de Notre-Dame, l'une des Gargouilles du premier balcon by paspog, on Flickr


Positively Golden by night86mare, on Flickr


26042012-K5D_4824 by Gregouill, on Flickr


Paris, Maison de la Radio et la Défense by Gregouill, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

paris is amazing , thanks for the pics


----------



## christos-greece

Notre-Dame-de-Paris et le Petit pont, Paris by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr


Hôtel Albe, Paris by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr


Pont Saint Michel, Paris by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr


Paris by ButterflySunshine, on Flickr


. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr


Gush by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


2005-januarytojuly-320.jpg by belknaps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, un rassemblement sur le Quai d'Orléans by paspog, on Flickr


Paris, l'ancienne école Polytechnique by paspog, on Flickr


Paris vu depuis les tours de Notre-Dame, la rue du Petit Pont by paspog, on Flickr


Jump ! by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


DSC_7236 by Kilometers, on Flickr


DSC_7334 by Kilometers, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel Trocadero  by Andrea. Moro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BMW M3-GT2 art-car by Jeff Koons au grand palais by pontfire, on Flickr


Cathédrale Notre Dame de Paris by francesbean, on Flickr


eiffel tower hdr1 by Richard J Jones, on Flickr


the eiffel tower. by MrJamesAckerley, on Flickr


Église de la Madeleine by m-louis, on Flickr


The Paris Opera was the background chosen by the National Front for its May 1st rally. by Hugo Passarello Luna, on Flickr


Arc de triomphe de l'Etoile by m-louis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cité by Pjotre7 (www.maartenvandevoort.nl), on Flickr


La Seine by night by Michele -, on Flickr


IMG_2771 by 申城路由, on Flickr


IMG_2695 by 申城路由, on Flickr


Here comes Santa Claus by camcole13, on Flickr


MINES ParisTech - Archi by MINES_ParisTech, on Flickr


* by .Ira, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

A very nice mix of photos here.. :cheers2:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing


----------



## italiano_pellicano

i love the pics of the shops


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks both :cheers:


Notre Dame Hotel by ales.bolkovic, on Flickr


By the Seine by ales.bolkovic, on Flickr


Gothic Paris Metro Sign by ales.bolkovic, on Flickr


By the Hôtel de Ville by ales.bolkovic, on Flickr


Streets of Paris by ales.bolkovic, on Flickr


Blue Skies by ButterflySunshine, on Flickr


Sacre Coeur by ButterflySunshine, on Flickr


----------



## crskyline

christos-greece said:


> IMG_2695 by 申城路由, on Flickr


This photo looks alittle bit strange. A huge foreign flag is flown on the landmark of Paris.


----------



## TimeAndTide

crskyline said:


> This photo looks alittle bit strange. A huge foreign flag is flown on the landmark of Paris.


This isn't a foreign flag. This is France flag.


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel by Antonio D'Andrea, on Flickr


Eglise Saint Vincent de Paul - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


L'esprit de l'escalier by Helena Barker, on Flickr


Skyline de Paris by Nijule, on Flickr


La Defense skyline by Mike Franks, on Flickr


Paris by Dynamikus, on Flickr


La Défense from the Eiffel Tower by buly89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, bois de Boulogne, dans le Parc de Bagatelle 16 La Défense au-dessus des arbres by paspog, on Flickr


Paris, bois de Boulogne, dans le Parc de Bagatelle 15 La Défense au-dessus des arbres by paspog, on Flickr


La Defense by Dietmar Down Under, on Flickr


Centre Pompidou by Dietmar Down Under, on Flickr


La Defense by Dietmar Down Under, on Flickr


Paris résidents by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


DSCF6888 by erintheredmc, on Flickr


----------



## SydneyCity

Beautiful Paris


----------



## ryotaro

Amazing! Can't speak any word


----------



## christos-greece

21-11-11 282 1623 by weathergil, on Flickr


21-11-11 285 1623 by weathergil, on Flickr


Herd of Sheep by Cosoo Reds, on Flickr


21-11-11 298 1639 by weathergil, on Flickr


21-11-11 252 1601 by weathergil, on Flickr


21-11-11 251 1600 by weathergil, on Flickr


Paris. by .Ira, on Flickr


----------



## tikiturf

crskyline said:


> This photo looks alittle bit strange. A huge foreign flag is flown on the landmark of Paris.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_France


----------



## Linguine

thanks all for the wonderful photo selections from Paris....:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

PromenadePlantee2736 by lbraverm, on Flickr


PromenadePlantee2739 by lbraverm, on Flickr


PromenadePlantee2731 by lbraverm, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe from Champs-Elysees by john weiss, on Flickr


Pont des arts ... Paris. by Romain sauze...come back .., on Flickr


Ile Saint-Louis - Quai d'Orleans - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


Untitled by DinosaursAreNotDead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Overview by Stephen Rees, on Flickr


Untitled by Vanessa Sng, on Flickr


. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr


Montmartre by pixiprol, on Flickr


Paris and La Défense by pixiprol, on Flickr


Paris. by .Ira, on Flickr


DSCF6890 by erintheredmc, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

^^ Marvelous shots from the City of Lights. 

Keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France: le Bon Marché by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


Paris, France: en face du Bon Marché by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


Chimère du Sacré Coeur by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Paris by Audrey!, on Flickr


Paris by Audrey!, on Flickr


Paris, France by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


Paris, France by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maison des Provinces de France by crazyouths, on Flickr


Paris 2005 View from the Arc (4) by Perry Douglass, on Flickr


Misty morning in paris by Alexis Dupont, on Flickr


Avenue de Clichy - Paris (France)_ by Meteorry, on Flickr


Paris09 by tor-falke, on Flickr


Paris07 by tor-falke, on Flickr


Paris28 by tor-falke, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic

corner buildings in paris often offer very nice cafe society :cheers:


christos-greece said:


> IMG_2771 by 申城路由, on Flickr


----------



## derechaconservadora

one of the most beautiful cities in the whole world


----------



## christos-greece

~ Notre Dame de Paris ~ by Janey Kay, on Flickr


Paris (16 of 32) by David Roe., on Flickr


Paris (2 of 32) by David Roe., on Flickr


Paris (25 of 32) by David Roe., on Flickr


Paris (11 of 32) by David Roe., on Flickr


PJ 36 by Frmus : My Proper Photographic's Feelings, on Flickr


Paris-Election Day-Place de la Bastille, 5-6-2012 by kovno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Seine Seine Seine by jmvnoos in Paris, on Flickr


La Défense by Erik van Rosmalen, on Flickr


Untitled by Jordy Scheinberg, on Flickr


From the Arc de Triomphe by jchiangg, on Flickr


SA Aperta by Willem Rodenburg, on Flickr


En miroir by la Ezwa, on Flickr


paris seine night by Sprinkles Dew, on Flickr


----------



## Rossa Divina

Paris, jan 2012. Cold and rain, but so special...




























I miss you...


----------



## Parisian Girl

Thanks for sharing. :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

Vélorution by chipple, on Flickr


Brocante by chipple, on Flickr


Brocante by chipple, on Flickr


Beaubourg by 52 WEEKS FTW, on Flickr


eiffel-tower-paris-france by fybasPhotos, on Flickr


120512 - Paris 312 by ancema, on Flickr


Clouds at the Louvre by [nosamk] KMason photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sunrise at la defense by B L K, on Flickr


IMG_3511 by AlainG, on Flickr


IMG_3692 by AlainG, on Flickr


IMG_3701 by AlainG, on Flickr


IMG_3516 by AlainG, on Flickr


Flying Over Paris by bkcasteel, on Flickr


DSC01245 by Wagner Marada, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

(By Jebulon)









(By Beboy)


----------



## christos-greece

Pont de l'Archevêché, Paris by Tom Willett, on Flickr


Notre Dame, Paris by Tom Willett, on Flickr


Pont de l'Archevêché, Paris by Tom Willett, on Flickr


Pompidou Centre, Paris by Tom Willett, on Flickr


River Seine, Paris by Tom Willett, on Flickr


La défense de Noël by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


2012.05.13.023 PARIS - Les Tuileries - Perspective sur les Champs elysées et la Défense  by alainmichot93, on Flickr


Beauty of Paris @ Night by ~~sEmS~~, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ :cheers1:


The Leader of the Pack by Mike Franks, on Flickr


Gilt Edged by Mike Franks, on Flickr


Life is a Catwalk by Mike Franks, on Flickr


Touristy Shot of Paris by Tiac, on Flickr


paris_29-04_01-05_16 by coyote-agile, on Flickr


Paris, France by Jetting-Around, on Flickr


Les Tuileries, la Concorde, les Champs-Elysées, l'Arc de Triomphe et la Défense, Paris 15.05.2012 by __Olivier__, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_7103 by Never House, on Flickr


Le Pont de Bir-Hakeim by m-louis, on Flickr


2012 (129) by E.C. photo, on Flickr


Canal Saint-Martin by The Dalai Lomo, on Flickr


Canal Saint-Martin by The Dalai Lomo, on Flickr


Sneaked view of the main courtyard from inside the Louvre by Bill Davies (SA), on Flickr


Obelisken på Place de la Concorde, Paris by Tor Einar Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Île de la Cité by Bill Davies (SA), on Flickr


Views from the Arc de Triomphe by Bill Davies (SA), on Flickr


Notre Dame de Paris by Bill Davies (SA), on Flickr


Crossing the Pont Alexandra III bridge by Bill Davies (SA), on Flickr


2012.05.13.028 PARIS - Les Tuileries - le Louvre, pavillon Marsan  by alainmichot93, on Flickr


Rue de Charonne - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Night Cruise by hic sunt dracones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Le Tour Eiffel by blairpaul766, on Flickr


Untitled by pumpkin spice, on Flickr


Untitled by pumpkin spice, on Flickr


Untitled by pumpkin spice, on Flickr


Untitled by pumpkin spice, on Flickr


France 20120521 Metro 01 by Witty Name, on Flickr


Paris, France 2012 by debbieaspin, on Flickr


----------



## hseugut

HALLUCINANT !


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow incredible pics of this amazing city


----------



## christos-greece

RATP Paris 3011 by Coco-3006, on Flickr


2012 Paris-216 by my daily focus, on Flickr


2012 Paris-188 by my daily focus, on Flickr


2012 Paris-187 by my daily focus, on Flickr


2012 Paris-192 by my daily focus, on Flickr


2012 Paris-203 by my daily focus, on Flickr


2012 Paris-205 by my daily focus, on Flickr


2012 Paris-199 by my daily focus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont des arts ... by Romain sauze...come back .., on Flickr


Seine de la capitale by [email protected] B, on Flickr


Avenue des Champs-Elysées - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Paris ! by Laurent photography, on Flickr


IMG_2064 by white birch sf, on Flickr


IMG_2002 by white birch sf, on Flickr


IMG_2049 by white birch sf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_2432 by MaKorzen, on Flickr


DSC_2433 by MaKorzen, on Flickr


DSC_1624 by MaKorzen, on Flickr


Ruch po parysku by MaKorzen, on Flickr


DSC_1765 by MaKorzen, on Flickr


DSC_1761 by MaKorzen, on Flickr


DSC_2350 by MaKorzen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20120609_210458 by marcusverduin020, on Flickr


Street by J.P.G. Photography, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower_6034 by ProfRyall, on Flickr


Paris ville lumière ... by Romain sauze...come back .., on Flickr


RAINY DAY by Mohsan', on Flickr


Paris 17ème & Tour Pleyel by Meteorry, on Flickr


Paris Rooftops by Edward Hoover, on Flickr


----------



## aramatrcx

City of love  Thanks for sharing photos.


----------



## christos-greece

PARIS LA NUIT by cremona daniel, on Flickr


La Défense, sunset by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


Tour Montparnasse - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Paris ! by Laurent photography, on Flickr


Night time in Paris by Inglewood Mum (Chris), on Flickr


Champs-Élysées Sunset by PlotzPhoto, on Flickr


The Eiffel tower in Paris by io_nia, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Great! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Place Dauphine, Paris - France by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


Down The Seine by MooCowMarc, on Flickr


Louvre, Paris by J.P.G. Photography, on Flickr


The One Thing I Couldn't Find by RDDesign99, on Flickr


Paris au Printemps (1993) by Amsterdam RAIL, on Flickr


Roland Garros - Court Philippe Chatrier - Maria Sharapova v Sara Errani - French Open Tennis - Women's Final 2012 - Paris by Annabel Sheppey, on Flickr


Roland Garros - Court Philippe Chatrier - Maria Sharapova v Sara Errani - French Open Tennis - Women's Final 2012 - Paris by Annabel Sheppey, on Flickr


DSC01373 by 3-A, on Flickr


----------



## Hueney

Great pics. I stayed in Paris a month ago. I`ll post some pics.


----------



## charpentier

Paris dans son ciel de nuit par Norvillois, sur Flickr


Paris de ma fenêtre par DeGust, sur Flickr


Montparnasse par Reitellep Neiluj, sur Flickr


Business district at evening. par christian_jacquet, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

IMG_3623 par AlainG, sur Flickr


Shameless Tourist Picture #1 par Gamma Infinity, sur Flickr


2011.09.25.18 PARIS - BAGATELLE - Folie de Bagatelle  par alainmichot93, sur Flickr


Paris, bois de Boulogne, dans le Parc de Bagatelle 53 par paspog, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Rye des Thermopyles par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


Belleville corner par salvagekat, sur Flickr


Paris, rue Condorcet par paspog, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Ensemble sur un banc par besopha, sur Flickr


Ombre et Soleil par besopha, sur Flickr


La grande galerie de l'évolution par Laurent photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome photos, charpentier :cheers:


Boat tour on the Seine (Bateaux Mouches), Paris - France by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


Place des Vosges, Paris by mhoffman1, on Flickr


View from Hotel by inimrepus, on Flickr


Louvre Museum by huijack, on Flickr


Louvre Museum by huijack, on Flickr


IMG_6576 by huijack, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower by huijack, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks for the pics christos-greece


----------



## christos-greece

DSC04779- Basilique Sacré Coeur Montmartre Paris FRANCE * 大教堂的圣心教堂法国巴黎 聖心教会大聖堂のパリ、フランス Chiesa del Sacro Cuore Cattedrale a Parigi, Francia Церковь Святого Сердца соборе в Париже by Rolye, on Flickr


Boulevard de Magenta - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Art by Gamma Infinity, on Flickr


Notre_Dame Cathedral by dmorri2, on Flickr


Telhados by Leandro's World Tour, on Flickr


Hotel des Invalides by Leandro's World Tour, on Flickr


DSC_0264 by bill_comstock, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

thanks all for the awesome photos from Paris...:cheers2:


----------



## charpentier

La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


People playing beach-volley in front of City Hall of Paris during "Paris Plage" event in summer. par loic80l, sur Flickr


jacaranda trees par ekpatterson, sur Flickr


2 - 4 août 2009 Paris Bois de Vincennes Lac Daumesnil par melina1965, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful photos :cheers:


Serge Loyauté-Peduzzi - Photographe (Paris, France) by www.geodruid.com, on Flickr


Notre Dame by mimschi, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower from Below by Luke Robinson, on Flickr


Sunset over the Pont des Arts by Luke Robinson, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe by Luke Robinson, on Flickr


Jardin du Luxembourg Panorama by Luke Robinson, on Flickr


Snoozing on the Ile de la Cité by Luke Robinson, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower from the Tour Montparnasse by Luke Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wonderful. :cheers2:


----------



## charpentier

June 30 2010 par Nancy (n.o.e.), sur Flickr


Vue du jardin du musée Rodin par museerodinparis, sur Flickr


IMG_4539.jpg par EricFirley, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

sunset 14 par meeloo75, sur Flickr


Paris de ma fenêtre par DeGust, sur Flickr


Day 79/366 - City of Blinding Lights par Sofia Melli, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome photos once again :cheers:


Hotel du Louvre by ginparis2002, on Flickr


Opera Garnier by ginparis2002, on Flickr


Obey (Paris, FRANCE) by Photograff92, on Flickr


Paris skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


Louvre, Paris by David900924, on Flickr


NIGHT at PARIS by ManButur PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


NIGHT FOUNTAIN by ManButur PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## Hueney




----------



## Hueney




----------



## Hueney




----------



## charpentier

Paris vu depuis le sommet de l'Arc de Triomphe, les tours du XIIIième arrondissement 3 par paspog, sur Flickr


Paris de ma fenêtre (8) par DeGust, sur Flickr


Île Saint-Louis Sun par Violet Kashi, sur Flickr


Sous le Pont des Arts par mamnic47, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Les Vues du 9éme Etage du Magasin Printemps - #9 - Paris par RandySpiersPhotography, sur Flickr


street scene par old man chillum...., sur Flickr


Boulevard de Magenta - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Paris place de l'Opéra un samedi aprés-midi... (France) par FranceParis92, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

After The Rain - Paris, France 2012 by Yoann Fitoussi, on Flickr


Grand bleu by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


La Défense, Paris, France by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr


Paris by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


la Défense 1 by Shot by both sides, on Flickr


La Défense #2 by Gamma Infinity, on Flickr


Postcard from Montmartre by crazyouths, on Flickr


Souvenir from Paris by crazyouths, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

French Cafe par Chris Mode, sur Flickr


A Moment In Paris par Diana .M, sur Flickr


Paris Plage par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

camembert par jegeor, sur Flickr


Paris - La Defense par FH | Photography, sur Flickr


Cachan par besopha, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Champ-de-Mars by mahatsorri, on Flickr


2012.02.19.34 PARIS - Place de l'Hôtel de Ville - Le carrousel des chevaux de bois by alainmichot93, on Flickr


Boulevard Haussmann - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


After rain by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


dans la rue by polyscifi, on Flickr


One day all this will be yours by Fil.ippo (busy), on Flickr


Dagger digs into enchanting Paris. by Sunciti _ Sundaram's Images + Messages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P4080002 by traveling peter, on Flickr


2012-06-06 by Giåm, on Flickr


2012-06-06 by Giåm, on Flickr


2012-06-06 by Giåm, on Flickr


2012-06-06 by Giåm, on Flickr


2012-06-06 by Giåm, on Flickr


2012-06-06 by Giåm, on Flickr


DSC_0480 by Picturesque Reality, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Memorial Torch by hiroshiken, on Flickr


The Roof of Arc de Tiumph by hiroshiken, on Flickr


Paris vue de Notre-Dame by mariag., on Flickr


La Defense by Baberaham, on Flickr


statue-of-liberty-paris-france by Danna Sears, on Flickr


HDR of The Eiffel Tower by Philmoore47, on Flickr


Louvre by Mattpotts, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris depuis les hauteurs du parc de Belleville. par Zagreusfm, sur Flickr


Château de Vincennes castle - Telethon night par Mr~Poussnik, sur Flickr


Felix Potin par Jason Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Musee Carnavalet par Piero Sierra, sur Flickr


Paris Bois de Vincennes An afternoon on the lake - EXPLORE par Pantchoa, sur Flickr


Parc des Buttes-Chaumont par portemolitor, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

_MG_0778 par Clement Guillaume, sur Flickr


_MG_1196 par MUMU.09, sur Flickr


La Défense par Neu7rinos, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montmartre, Paris - France by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


Boulevard de Rochechouart - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Boulevard de Rochechouart - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Tetris by Nick Loba, on Flickr


Paris Boredom by night86mare, on Flickr


Every Moment's a Memory by Whitney Justesen, on Flickr


musée du louvre by ffruzsi., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Basilique du Sacré-Coeur by lubats, on Flickr


Paris, France - March, 2003 182 by extoere2004, on Flickr


Paris, France - March, 2003 187 by extoere2004, on Flickr


IMG_9104 by Ken Koskela, on Flickr


Amazing Night View from Eiffel Tower by hiroshiken, on Flickr


Paris Skyline by hiroshiken, on Flickr


Paris by Nilakanthaphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Great updates! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ :cheers1:


La Défense by [email protected], on Flickr


THE PHOTOGRAPHER by Mohsan', on Flickr


Paris, statue of liberty, statue de la liberté by * Thierry *, on Flickr


IMG_9095 by Ken Koskela, on Flickr


Evening in Paris by Julia222, on Flickr


Amazing Night View from Eiffel Tower by hiroshiken, on Flickr


Paris Skyline by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monumenta 2012 by citronsoju, on Flickr


Rue des Barres by john weiss, on Flickr


París by Franz Van Pelt, on Flickr


Paris by * Thierry *, on Flickr


Musée du Louvre by Metrix X, on Flickr


Avenue de l'Opéra - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Views from Paris L'Open Tour, Paris - France by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


Untitled by j'faisc'quej'veux, on Flickr


----------



## turangalia




----------



## ww_lodz

^^ Dreamy one...


----------



## Zin5ki

At angles such as that, La Défense compares favourably in density and soar to many North American cities. Its distance from Paris' older and more traditional quarters is all I can say against the district.


----------



## christos-greece

I.M. Pei's pyramid at the Louvre, Paris, France by bugswong, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Nymphe by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Paris, France by SylviaO, on Flickr


The Avenue des Champs-Élysées, Paris by Adam Hallyburton (Stories in Stills Photography), on Flickr


Invalide Golden Hour by StylelaB, on Flickr


Fontaine Place Vendome by ManButur PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## turangalia

this picture prooves that la défense is without doubt the best skyline in europe : 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/anaphken/7471302968/sizes/k/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photo for sure!


----------



## charpentier

IMG_3653 par AlainG, sur Flickr


Paris vu du toit de la grande arche par GUY DUBLET, sur Flickr


20100725__DSC0257 par photigule, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

IMG_3625 par AlainG, sur Flickr


IMG_3591 par AlainG, sur Flickr


IMG_3551 par AlainG, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

182 by Kristina Schuster, on Flickr


Trip to France 2012 (Day #12) - Paris - 2012, Jun - 03.jpg by sebastien.barre, on Flickr


Trip to France 2012 (Day #12) - Paris - 2012, Jun - 19.jpg by sebastien.barre, on Flickr


Trip to France 2012 (Day #12) - Paris - 2012, Jun - 13.jpg by sebastien.barre, on Flickr


© S. PICAVET - Gaypride-18 by Picavets, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe by ManButur PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


Over the roofs - Paris by Florent V, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

T1 T2 T3 T4 by kagamiyama, on Flickr


Paris sunset by angelsgermain, on Flickr


Asmodean by night86mare, on Flickr


Invalides by yoigoshi, on Flickr


Saint Sulpice - Beaubourg by yoigoshi, on Flickr


Vue de Paris la nuit by yoigoshi, on Flickr


La Concorde by yoigoshi, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Marche des Fiertés l Gay Pride, Paris 30.06.2012 par __Olivier__, sur Flickr


GayPride_2012_200_ par Rog01, sur Flickr


Gay Pride par Gwenaël Piaser, sur Flickr


Gay Pride 2012 par TOMOYOSHI, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Maison_8139 par cyberien 94, sur Flickr


"Le Mur des Je T'aime" par __Olivier__, sur Flickr


Paris - Cour Damoye par Gilles Muratel - Photographie Passion, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

White Diner Paris - Diner en blanc 2012 par luc legay, sur Flickr


Diner En Blanc 2012 par ginparis2002, sur Flickr


Dîner en Blanc -Parvis de Nôtre Dame par milliped, sur Flickr


Diner En Blanc par ginparis2002, sur Flickr


----------



## sebvill

The Worlds most beautiful city. :drool:


----------



## sebvill

Some of my pics of Paris last year...


----------



## abrandao

After 2 years living here in Paris, I can tell that I REALLY LOVE this city!!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ :cheers1:


Hidden View of the Hôtel de Ville - Le Marais, Paris by New York Habitat, on Flickr


City of lights by natalia.lutti, on Flickr


Fil du rasoir by gherm, on Flickr


At the summit of Montmartre by slang96uk, on Flickr


At the summit of Montmartre by slang96uk, on Flickr


Gardens of Versailles by slang96uk, on Flickr


Tour Effiel by getthecamera, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Nice! Rare aerial view of Paris, post #1198 
These are the two others by the same Flickr user:



Stade De France - BlomOBLIQUE par Blom Group, sur Flickr


Grand Palais, Paris - BlomOBLIQUE par Blom Group, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

238 - Paris par ptjw, sur Flickr


Place du Carrousel - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Avenue de l'Opéra - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Boulevard Saint-Germain - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


----------



## snezhnyj

Je t'aim Paris! 
I think french music make me fallen in love with Paris and France... 
Especially music du Mylene Farmer and Yann Tiersen....


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by kgvuk, on Flickr


Paris 10196bw by kgvuk, on Flickr


Shadow Self by night86mare, on Flickr


At the Arc de Triomphe (Triumphal Arch) : Paris Cityscape by SpirosK-wont comment often in July/August, sorry, on Flickr


View from Montmartre by feradz, on Flickr


la belle Paris by allisonherreid, on Flickr


20111207 - Paris 168 by Inglewood Mum (Chris), on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Views from Paris L'Open Tour, Paris - France par Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr


Place des Vosges par lubats, sur Flickr


239 - Paris par ptjw, sur Flickr


Le Pont D'Arcole par regis frasseto, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

12 - Musée des Arts et Métiers - 02 - Foucault's pendulum again.JPG par LynetteLan, sur Flickr


Floating on a sea of glass par Jon Sketchley, sur Flickr


Panthéon, Paris par HDR-newaddict, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Excallibur par regis frasseto, sur Flickr


Promenade sur le Pont des Arts par regis frasseto, sur Flickr


Bouquiniste par regis frasseto, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Weird Paris par 3 Shades of Blue art, sur Flickr


DSC_1016 par brianburk9, sur Flickr


Plus fort par besopha, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

/]**K K Tu Regardes Comme Ca?** par LiLi S., sur Flickr


Paris, Musee du Louvre par Calinore, sur Flickr


Alléchantes couleurs par antoine-evan, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Le métro passe par antoine-evan, sur Flickr


Eiffel tower par tonyleplusmieux, sur Flickr


The Eiffel Tower par clarisa_helena, sur Flickr


La tour mongolfière par FredM., sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Jardin des Plantes par C.-04, sur Flickr


France - Paris 75013 par Thierry B, sur Flickr


PARIS par L09C, sur Flickr


Paris House 3 par Giulia_, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Bastille Day, 14 July 2012*









Philippe Lejeanvre









Monceau









Jacques Brinon









sybarts









MI/SIRPAG/FBalsamo









Reuters









Bison38









mumu.09









y.caradec


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed Happy Bastile Day :cheers:


Untitled by ohfl, on Flickr


PhotonQ-Orgasm in Paris by PhOtOnQuAnTiQuE, on Flickr


P1240993 by princesa_fugitiva, on Flickr


Untitled by ohfl, on Flickr


Dans le panache tricolore de la patrouille de France * Paris by sistereden2, on Flickr


DSC00172 by normand_martel, on Flickr


Bastille day taxis by Swamibu, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

:cheers:


L1395718 par dbnt, sur Flickr


Feu d'Artifice - 14 Juillet 2012  par Alexandre - Launay, sur Flickr


feu d'artifice du 14 juillet 2012 sur le sites de la Tour Eiffel et du Trocadéro à Paris vu de la Tour Montparnasse - Fireworks on Eiffel Tower par y.caradec, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 14 Juillet 2012 le feu d'artifices 43 by paspog, on Flickr


Pont de Bir-Hakeim by j00p_, on Flickr


IMAG1100 by 7_70, on Flickr


Basilique du Sacré Cœur by Davletkarimova, on Flickr


1 Paris, France by Jeannie&John, on Flickr


Paris, France 006 by Jeannie&John, on Flickr


Paris, France 024 by Jeannie&John, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Bastille Day 2012*









MI/SIRPAG/FBalsamo









http://traveltoeat.com/blog/?p=879









Popeyee









Popeyee









Elysée









Elysée









Elysée









Elysée









Fabrice Labit


----------



## charpentier

Eiffel Tower par hirlimann, sur Flickr


La Defense Night shot par lomalakamera, sur Flickr


Saint-Augustin Church and La Defense Financial Disctrict in the Background from "Le Printemps" department store Rooftop terrace par loic80l, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Champ de Mars by totelpics, on Flickr


feu d'artifice du 14 juillet 2012 sur le sites de la Tour Eiffel et du Trocadéro à Paris vu de la Tour Montparnasse - Fireworks on Eiffel Tower by y.caradec, on Flickr


Fete Nationale by ∃Scape, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower by Jean Léonard Polo, on Flickr


Bastille day 2009 by E.K. Park, on Flickr


les invalides by totelpics, on Flickr


En attendant le feu d'artifice du 14 juillet 2012 depuis la terrasse de la Tour Montparnasse à Paris by y.caradec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 10252a by kgvuk, on Flickr


Paris 10254 by kgvuk, on Flickr


Paris 10231 by kgvuk, on Flickr


paris. by allisonherreid, on Flickr


Beautiful Building by The Kozy Shack, on Flickr


Tout est si petit vu d'en haut... by Rodrigues Paul Photographies, on Flickr


Pipes by The Kozy Shack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris view (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr


Aventador @ Champs Elysées by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Paris, France by adrisigners, on Flickr


The military parade on Bastille Day by European Parliament, on Flickr


Snapping a photo of the parade by European Parliament, on Flickr


Vue de la Tour Montparnasse by Hotels Paris Rive Gauche, on Flickr


Vue de la Tour Montparnasse by Hotels Paris Rive Gauche, on Flickr


Vue de la Tour Montparnasse by Hotels Paris Rive Gauche, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

^^ Great pics Christos :cheers:









Margory June









Loïc Lagarde









Loïc Lagarde









Margory June


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Aleksandar Vesely, on Flickr


Paris vu de Montmartre 9 l'église Saint-Eustache et le Panthéon by paspog, on Flickr


Paris vu de Montmartre 8 Notre-Dame de Paris by paspog, on Flickr


Paris vu de Montmartre 4 le Marché Saint-Pierre et l'église Notre-Dame de Lorette by paspog, on Flickr


Paris vu de Montmartre 6 Beaubourg, Notre-Dame, le Panthéon by paspog, on Flickr


Paris vu de Montmartre 7 Beaubourg, la tour de Jussieu et les tours du XIIIième arrondissement by paspog, on Flickr


╬╬ by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Place Georges Mulot - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Paris by Aleksandar Vesely, on Flickr


The Louvre by Vint3g, on Flickr


Arc De Triomphe 2 by Vint3g, on Flickr


Montmarte by Vint3g, on Flickr


Paris 2012 by klauswolfe, on Flickr


22 by iamist, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic

la Bastille day pics always cool :cheers: the area of place de la concorde, champs elysees is a huge party site and especially the weather of the day seems nice this year:cheers:


KiffKiff said:


> ^^ Great pics Christos :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loïc Lagarde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margory June


----------



## KiffKiff

^^ And now, it's the Tour de France, the weather was more sunny :cheers:









BMC Racing Team (Continuum Sports, LLC)









SBS Tour Tracker









SBS Tour Tracker









SBS Tour Tracker


----------



## TheFuturistic

^^ fantastic champs elysees, just like in muvi


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5258b by Gabriochskÿ, on Flickr


Sunday by 52 WEEKS FTW, on Flickr


Tour de France 2012 by countryhearturbansoul, on Flickr


Tour de France 2012 by countryhearturbansoul, on Flickr


David Millar, Christian Vande Velde - Tour de France, 2012 - stage 20 by Team Garmin-Sharp-Barracuda, on Flickr


Arrivée du Tour de France 2012 by LucEdouard, on Flickr


Tour de France 2012 by countryhearturbansoul, on Flickr


Tour de France 2012 by countryhearturbansoul, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

All capture by Bison38


----------



## HD3




----------



## HD3




----------



## christos-greece

Sunset in Paris by cuellar, on Flickr


Cyclistes du Tour de France soulevant leurs vélos devant la Tour Eiffel by Gabriel Geismar, on Flickr


View from the top of the Notre Dame in Paris by WilliamMarlow, on Flickr


Untitled by soulstealer08, on Flickr


tour eiffel 001 by molsby2775, on Flickr


Pont de paris ... le palmier ? Paris plage ! by lucioledenuit, on Flickr


encore la tour by lucioledenuit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chassagne et Alicante by gherm, on Flickr


Blue Sky over Louvre by Hendrik in Paris, on Flickr


Royal Fences by Hendrik in Paris, on Flickr


Tour de France (63 of 67) by Nizam Uddin, on Flickr


Tour de France (67 of 67) by Nizam Uddin, on Flickr


Tour de France (18 of 67) by Nizam Uddin, on Flickr


Tour de France (43 of 67) by Nizam Uddin, on Flickr


Tour de France (12 of 67) by Nizam Uddin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Défilé du 14 juillet 2012 by Yoshikan, on Flickr


Louvre @ Nite by Marcel Felbor, on Flickr


a nap at the pompidou by jillysp, on Flickr


F1030020 by sebiola3167, on Flickr


F1020035 by sebiola3167, on Flickr


F1160035 by sebiola3167, on Flickr


F1170020 by sebiola3167, on Flickr


----------



## alymariephotography

^^So beautiful country.. or a lovely shots.. i like it.:lol:


----------



## christos-greece

MIG by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


cdg terminal 2 by cjw333, on Flickr


Untitled by Yanaki, on Flickr


Untitled by julia wang., on Flickr


Iena from Guimet Museum by hartjeff12, on Flickr


From Above by Bruce Bordelon, on Flickr


Vista para a torre Eiffel do Arc de Triomphe by .::MASSA::., on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

great shots from Paris...:cheers2:


----------



## hseugut

:drool:


----------



## TheFuturistic

so many loves so many locks, I just wonder if those who break up would come back here to unlock their love :nuts:


christos-greece said:


> F1160035 by sebiola3167, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I dont know that :lol:


Untitled by Fandrade, on Flickr


Notre Dame by individudel, on Flickr


La tour Eiffel by individudel, on Flickr


La Seine by individudel, on Flickr


14th July, Waiting for fireworks by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


la défense by nikobon, on Flickr


Good morning by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic

christos-greece said:


> ^^ I dont know that :lol:


I guess they would unlove the lock instead of unlocking the love :nuts: great pics anyway Christo :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Good morning by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


MACRO VILLE I PARIS by DIDIER FOURNET, on Flickr


Grounds of the Eiffel Tower by Julian Dyer, on Flickr


Untitled by begoña ml., on Flickr


Happiness! @sashagardner #paris #france #friends #photooftheday #summer #instacool by karolinajez, on Flickr


Paris Cityscape by Julian Dyer, on Flickr


Champs-Élysées by danielwbs, on Flickr


Paris / Clignancourt-Jules Joffrin skyline by renato renato, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris - Tower shadow par Mr. Alone, sur Flickr


Dentelle par j'Fred, sur Flickr


Paris, France, 2011 par Photox0906, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

20110604.021407 par shellache, sur Flickr


Paris im Winter par Edi BÃ¤hler, sur Flickr


Place Sartre-Beauvoir, rue de Rennes et tour Montparnasse, depuis le premier étage de La Hune, Paris, 2 juin 2012 par StÃ©phane Bily, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Opera House par salvagekat, sur Flickr

Theatre Odeon par robert81alem, sur Flickr


Panteon par juanluisphoto, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Facade, Latin Quarter, Paris par Marco Boekestijn, sur Flickr


Rue Saint Severin par edbannister, sur Flickr


DSC_0836 par Budogirl73, sur Flickr


DSC_0272 par Budogirl73, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

IMG_4182.jpg par sparqx, sur Flickr


Paris par Paris in Four Months, sur Flickr


Facade par hiroshiken, sur Flickr


Avenue de l'Opéra par frediquessy, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Rue Poulbot, Paris par Iain McLauchlan, sur Flickr


Rue Crémieux par ClydeHouse, sur Flickr


Street of Paris par Fil.ippo (busy), sur Flickr


Bercy, Parc de Bercy, Weindepots 1 par jupiter1953, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Rue Chanoinesse par magirob, sur Flickr


DSC_0167 par Dino Vanoni - Copper Ridge Photography, sur Flickr


Paris, Rue des Barres par Tumbalalaika, sur Flickr


Le Moulin de la Galette par ClydeHouse, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Training par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


France - Paris - Notre Dame de Paris par Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr


apse par dawvon, sur Flickr


Arc de Triomphe, detail par juanluisphoto, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Eiffel Tower from the Musée du Louvre par MonkeysMama, sur Flickr


Palais du Louvre, Pavillon de Marsan par "Aquarius", sur Flickr


Le jardin du Carrousel et le musée du Louvre par dalbera, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Jardin Du Palais Royal par Ellis Mitchell, sur Flickr


049N_avenue-frochot-P9 par cgnxgc, sur Flickr


La Fontaine Médicis par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

fountain par traciw, sur Flickr


Les passants du Luxembourg par totalmentedemais, sur Flickr


Place des Vosges par LisArt, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great and very nice as well, thanks :cheers:


The Iron Lady by Ckopsy_Photography, on Flickr


Jeanne d'Arc- Paris, France by cphile, on Flickr


THE BENCH by Mohsan', on Flickr


DSC_4994 by bruzer.1800, on Flickr


DSC_5127 by bruzer.1800, on Flickr


Bird eye view of Paris by ravindra.nallam, on Flickr


view of Tour Eiffel with the trees by maxsaf, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

A. Iulian








​


----------



## charpentier

:cheers:


Institut de France, Paris par I pharmer, sur Flickr


_DSC7976 Anx2 1600w Q90 par edk7, sur Flickr


Conciergerie par rfzappala, sur Flickr


Quais de Grenelle - Paris par _PEC_, sur Flick


----------



## charpentier

Musée de l'Armée par Mr. Alone, sur Flickr


Quai Saint-Bernard par mat2057, sur Flickr


Paris par besopha, sur Flickr


Montparnasse par mssphotography, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

charpentier said:


> Bercy, Parc de Bercy, Weindepots 1 par jupiter1953, sur Flickr


I have eat to delicious crêpe here :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Champs Elysees view by Keith McInnes Photography, on Flickr


Jens Voigt by Keith McInnes Photography, on Flickr


Finish line by Keith McInnes Photography, on Flickr


Champs Elysees by Keith McInnes Photography, on Flickr


Notre Dame reflected 2 by Vol'tordu, on Flickr


notre dame by dracisk, on Flickr


IMG_0388.jpg by jc_on_vacation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Floating House in Montmartre by Paris in Four Months, on Flickr


Top of the Arc de Triomphe by asialeigh, on Flickr


7 août 2012 - Concert Va Fan Fahre by Sauveteurs Secouristes Parisiens, on Flickr


Champ Elysees sunset by asialeigh, on Flickr


paris from the top of Eiffel by alessio orlandini, on Flickr


from Trocadero by alessio orlandini, on Flickr


from the top, Invalides by alessio orlandini, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

The Gates of Hell par Gamma Infinity, sur Flickr


Paris architecture par Ilana..S, sur Flickr


Courtyard in the Marais, Paris par Paul McClure DC, sur Flickr


Pyramide du Louvre par gonepterix, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

View from the Panthéon - Paris, France - April 24, 2011 par Foto di Spalle, sur Flickr


DSC_4508 par Budogirl73, sur Flickr


Porte Saint-Denis par loic80l, sur Flickr


----------



## DS-19

charpentier said:


> WOW !!!
> 
> Trough a door like that, it's a pleasure to enter into the Hell :lol:
> 
> THANK YOU CHARPENTIER AND CHRISTOS-GREECE FOR THE PHOTOS


----------



## christos-greece

FRANCE, PARIS, TOUR MONTPARNASSE. MONTPARNASSE TOWER by SETIANI LEON, on Flickr


FRANCE, PARIS, LES INVALIDES by SETIANI LEON, on Flickr


FRANCE, PARIS, STATUE OF LIBERTY, STATUE DE LA LIBERTE by SETIANI LEON, on Flickr


FRANCE, PARIS, STATUE OF LIBERTY, STATUE DE LA LIBERTE by SETIANI LEON, on Flickr


FRANCE, PARIS, TOUR EIFFEL. EIFFEL TOWER by SETIANI LEON, on Flickr


FRANCE, PARIS, STATUE OF LIBERTY, STATUE DE LA LIBERTE by SETIANI LEON, on Flickr


Du temps au Louvre by [email protected] B, on Flickr


----------



## schlekenzikatzenburg

guys i'm serious, let's arrange a poll, referendum or whatever to dynamite that fucking piece of shit of monfucknasse tower hno:


----------



## DS-19

^^ :lol: 

BRAVO ! 

Ich stimme zu ! Sono completamente d'accordo !

The perfect name for that shit : "Monfucknasse" :cheers:


----------



## KiffKiff

DS-19 said:


> EXACTLY !
> 
> The two worst mistakes for the architecture in Paris: the Montparnase Tower and the demolition of Les Halles hno:


Three with the Centre Pompidou.


----------



## Leo_Tyrell

Looks good to me. 
Paris isn't a museum.


----------



## HD9




----------



## charpentier

the view part I par karigee, sur Flickr


La Defense skyline par Monsieur Brit, sur Flickr


Entrance to Montsouris par generalleclerc, sur Flickr


Jardin du Luxembourg par Paris in Four Months, sur Flickr


----------



## DS-19

KiffKiff said:


> Three with the Centre Pompidou.


RIGHT !

I don't understand, how Renzo Piano and Richard Rogers could do something so H O R R I F I C ! ! ! :weird:


----------



## charpentier

Paris par masha.pavlova, sur Flickr


A crowd of Nuns par French Paintings, sur Flickr


Riot police in a good mood par q... focusing on other media, sur Flickr


Facing the Artist par Saad Kadhi, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Blue Champagne, by Joana Vasconcelos par François Dorothé, sur Flickr


Towers par fact244, sur Flickr


Replica of the Statue of Liberty on the Île aux Cygnes par q... focusing on other media, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Interior Citadis T2 tramway Paris par Stephen Rees, sur Flickr


Marché aux livres anciens par Marmontel, sur Flickr


Place du Marché-Sainte-Catherine, Paris par Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, sur Flickr


Luxembourg Palace par karigee, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Just great :cheers:


Paris lights up by Keith McInnes Photography, on Flickr


Sun drops over Paris by Keith McInnes Photography, on Flickr


Sunset by Keith McInnes Photography, on Flickr


Le tour Eiffel at dusk by Keith McInnes Photography, on Flickr


DSCN6590 by Polpettina90, on Flickr


Place du Tertre by gilmolm, on Flickr


Tour du St Jacques by mcdexx, on Flickr


aubervilliers by Nicolas Oran, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

:cheers:


Pont de Bir-Hakeim, Paris, France par Tony Gálvez, sur Flickr


Paris Pont de Bir-Hakeim par JoeriVanthienen, sur Flickr


Pont Neuf - Paris par trw1089, sur Flickr


Pont des Arts par Frmus : My Proper Photographic's Feelings, sur Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic

love this garden not so big but so charming :cheers:


charpentier said:


> Jardin du Luxembourg par Paris in Four Months, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Side of Notre Dame by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


Hotel de ville de Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Les parisiens augustiens by Kay Harpa, on Flickr


IMG_6396 Roundabout view, Place Victor Hugo by Guyro Perriman, on Flickr


IMG_6339 Horse & rider & the Eiffel Tower by Guyro Perriman, on Flickr


5ème traversée estivale de Paris en anciennes by CedEm photographies, on Flickr


5ème traversée estivale de Paris en anciennes by CedEm photographies, on Flickr


5ème traversée estivale de Paris en anciennes by CedEm photographies, on Flickr


5ème traversée estivale de Paris en anciennes by CedEm photographies, on Flickr


----------



## DS-19

:eek2: WOW Really a dream :sad2:


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France. L'Hôtel national des Invalides by CNU Health Districts Initiative, on Flickr


Notre Dame by NataliaNavajas, on Flickr


Île Saint Louis by Paris in Four Months, on Flickr


Centre Pompidou (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr


Parisien sunset by Rodney Topor, on Flickr


Les Galeries Lafayette Haussmann by NataliaNavajas, on Flickr


Paris 2012 by ryan.dumlao, on Flickr


Paris 2012 by ryan.dumlao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

notre dame de paris by pynomoscato, on Flickr


pont alexandre III by Never House, on Flickr


Back of Notre-Dame de Paris by Frmus : My Proper Photographic's Feelings, on Flickr


Pyramid du Louvre by daveybaby, on Flickr


IMG_0069 by Guoming Xu, on Flickr


IMG_0071 by Guoming Xu, on Flickr


la tour Eiffel  by Guoming Xu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Through the Mur de la Paix by Arn Aud, on Flickr


la preuve ! by sonpetitefrite, on Flickr


du trocadero by baishoh - paolabonini, on Flickr


fontaine stravinsky by baishoh - paolabonini, on Flickr


trocadero by baishoh - paolabonini, on Flickr


La Defense Blade Runner Cityscape by Edwinjones, on Flickr


An Evening by the Seine by IPBrian, on Flickr


La Defense Blue Hour Cityscape by Edwinjones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 2010 by Melisah M, on Flickr


Paris 2010 by Melisah M, on Flickr


Paris 2010 by Melisah M, on Flickr


Paris 2010 by Melisah M, on Flickr


Paris 2010 by Melisah M, on Flickr


Paris 2010 by Melisah M, on Flickr


Paris 2010 by Melisah M, on Flickr


Paris 2010 by Melisah M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Singapenguin, on Flickr


Paris, France by Singapenguin, on Flickr


Place Vendôme by maranguns, on Flickr


Le Conti by sonofwalrus, on Flickr


Paris cityscape by jojo 77, on Flickr


La Défense by MURUCUTU, on Flickr


The Center of the World by Writer of Light ©, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arrivée du Tour de France 2012 by Bee.girl, on Flickr


Arrivée du Tour de France 2012 by Bee.girl, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel by LucasRebmannPhotography, on Flickr


DSC_0058 by LucasRebmannPhotography, on Flickr


Paris by LucasRebmannPhotography, on Flickr


Musee du Louvre by LucasRebmannPhotography, on Flickr


École Militaire et Tour Eiffel by maranguns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2012-08-23 20.41.36 by James W Whayman, on Flickr


2012-08-22 19.29.08 by James W Whayman, on Flickr


2012-08-22 19.38.05 by James W Whayman, on Flickr


2012-08-22 19.44.38 by James W Whayman, on Flickr


2012-08-22 21.06.13 by James W Whayman, on Flickr


Paris La Défense by Frederic Masson, on Flickr


la defense by Never House, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Square du Serment de Koufra by maranguns, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel by maranguns, on Flickr


Place Vendôme by maranguns, on Flickr


Place Denfert Rochereau - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


エッフェル塔 by ug126, on Flickr


Triumph by razi.ballal, on Flickr


roof of Galeries Lafayette by hugo_b, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

very nice, beautiful images from Paris...:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing pics


----------



## christos-greece

Place de la Concorde by JB.H Photographe, on Flickr


La Madeleine by JaggieB, on Flickr


Basilique du Sacré Coeur / Basilica of the Sacred Heart by mikealex, on Flickr


Basilique du Sacré Coeur / Basilica of the Sacred Heart by mikealex, on Flickr


Rue Monge by RMEIKLEJ, on Flickr


Rainbow Over Île Saint-Louis by clarsonx, on Flickr


La Defense, major business district in Paris by Petit Group, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP7543 by vincentfoto, on Flickr


Paris, France! by erinmaddyfaith, on Flickr


Chimera by bufflerump, on Flickr


Paris Rooftops by bufflerump, on Flickr


Champs Elysses, Traffic by bufflerump, on Flickr


Paris skyline by David M71, on Flickr


Paris, view from le Ciel de Paris  by LostNCheeseland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel .. B&W by Ibrahim.., on Flickr


Château de Versailles by JB.H - Photographe, on Flickr


View of Paris from Eiffel Tower by Liquidparadox, on Flickr


Paris in Black and White by Stewart Plant, on Flickr


C'est nuageux au dessus de Paris... by MikaelDorian, on Flickr


Paris, view from le Ciel de Paris  by LostNCheeseland, on Flickr


Paris from above - France by Andrew_Simpson, on Flickr


Paris - France by Andrew_Simpson, on Flickr


View from Arc de Triomphe by letizav, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2012-09-01 13.07.58 by barrymcgee, on Flickr


2012-09-01 18.36.39 by barrymcgee, on Flickr


2012-09-01 12.00.06 by barrymcgee, on Flickr


2012-09-01 15.22.45 by barrymcgee, on Flickr


Avenue de la Grande Armée et La Defense - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


paris_cityscape_1 by mhauhia, on Flickr


Paris cityscape by jojo 77, on Flickr


----------



## danmartin1985

for me, Paris is the number city in the world....great architecture for both old buildings and iconic crapers, lots of world renowned museums, landmarks, cuisines and fashions.


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4607 by spierdalacz, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower, Paris by stirling.belyea, on Flickr


La Defense by Radek Galczynski, on Flickr


DSC_12012250 by drum118, on Flickr


Photos of France Trains by drum118, on Flickr


Photos of France Train Station by drum118, on Flickr


Photos of Paris France by drum118, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel By Night by b.montecot, on Flickr


Sainte Chapelle under by Keith McInnes Photography, on Flickr


Fall Stroll by Boiling Point Photography, on Flickr


September 01, 2012-19 by mookieproductions, on Flickr


September 01, 2012-6 by mookieproductions, on Flickr


September 01, 2012-37 by mookieproductions, on Flickr


September 01, 2012-26 by mookieproductions, on Flickr


Pont Neuf Bridge by Frmus : My Proper Photographic's Feelings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A la Goutte d'Or by francisco.j.gonzalez, on Flickr


La Chapelle Boulevard as sun sets by francisco.j.gonzalez, on Flickr


A la Goutte d'Or by francisco.j.gonzalez, on Flickr


A la Goutte d'Or by francisco.j.gonzalez, on Flickr


DSC_12012536 by drum118, on Flickr


DSC_12012527 by drum118, on Flickr


DSC_12012531 by drum118, on Flickr


DSC_12012538 by drum118, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Tower by Jës, on Flickr


P1220308.jpg by jimmysquarefoot, on Flickr


Les Invalides by Sivakumar Kandasamy, on Flickr


Towards the Pantheon by jglsongs, on Flickr


Rive Gauche skyline by jglsongs, on Flickr


Paris La Défense by emmanuel_renard, on Flickr


Les Invalides by lucypeddy, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Thanks Christos! Nice work, as always! :cheers2:


----------



## TheFuturistic

^^ a lot of gold. and gold price is increasing sharply these days:cheers:


----------



## sebvill

Looking amazingly good as always Paris!


----------



## christos-greece

Moulin Rouge5871301029292435447 by uwgbweb, on Flickr


Hotel de Ville_2431858875698998201 by uwgbweb, on Flickr


Sacr_ Coeur4622265529634330876 by uwgbweb, on Flickr


Lock and quai by jglsongs, on Flickr


Moulin Rouge by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Rue Bretagne Flea Market by john weiss, on Flickr


France - Paris 75004 - Notre-Dame de Paris by Thierry B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Île aux Cygnes Paris by jujernault, on Flickr


Untitled by Laurence Dunford, on Flickr


Hotel de Ville by Track 5, on Flickr


Louvre Late Afternoon by Track 5, on Flickr


Montmartre From Beaubourg by Track 5, on Flickr


France - Paris 75004 - Notre-Dame de Paris by Thierry B, on Flickr


5 seconds... by Saulius M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1030854 by doubledispatch, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel by picturebuilder, on Flickr


Park by picturebuilder, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel by picturebuilder, on Flickr


Place de la Concorde by JESIE of GROTTO TULA, on Flickr


巴黎夜景 by JESIE of GROTTO TULA, on Flickr


de la Basilique du Sacré-Coeur de Montmartre by JESIE of GROTTO TULA, on Flickr


de la Basilique du Sacré-Coeur de Montmartre by JESIE of GROTTO TULA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Meteor by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Paris by kayleaving, on Flickr


Parissss by kayleaving, on Flickr


Rue Cler - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


The building by Gayot.com, on Flickr


P1220814.jpg by jimmysquarefoot, on Flickr


P1220812.jpg by jimmysquarefoot, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

*Eiffel Tower 360° Aerial Panorama*

http://www.airpano.com/360Degree-VirtualTour.php?3D=Eiffel-Tower-Paris-France&set_language=2


----------



## DS-19

_Hawk_ said:


> *Eiffel Tower 360° Aerial Panorama*
> 
> http://www.airpano.com/360Degree-VirtualTour.php?3D=Eiffel-Tower-Paris-France&set_language=2


WOW

That's spectacular !!! I switched on by night and remember me arriving to Paris with the plane ! 


.


----------



## christos-greece

Overlooking the Seine by Paris in Four Months, on Flickr


Notre Dame de Paris by Dibrova, on Flickr


Untitled by YenTng, on Flickr


Untitled by YenTng, on Flickr


Untitled by YenTng, on Flickr


Untitled by YenTng, on Flickr


Untitled by YenTng, on Flickr


Untitled by YenTng, on Flickr


----------



## DS-19

VERY VERY GOOD !

Everyday something new

Thank you Christos !

.


----------



## christos-greece

Louvre Pyramid by yen1112, on Flickr


Trocadéro by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


La Défense by Richard Morais, on Flickr


La tour et sa gare - Paris Montparnasse by Remy Carteret, on Flickr


0088 by Natsuki Furumai, on Flickr


1 Rue Lamarck, Opposite Sacré-Coeur, Paris, France by photphobia, on Flickr


paisaje de París by chema_santander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

inhaling by Björn Bechstein, on Flickr


Rue Auguste Comte by john weiss, on Flickr


Paris, France by balavenise, on Flickr


Paris, France by balavenise, on Flickr


France - Paris 75004 - Skyline by Thierry B, on Flickr


cityscape of Paris by 衰尾道人, on Flickr


The axis of Champs-Élysées by nrskrn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0779 by John Robertson, on Flickr


IMG_0759 by John Robertson, on Flickr


Notre Dame - Paris France (5) by M'Liss Rae Hawley, on Flickr


Notre Dame - Paris France (6) by M'Liss Rae Hawley, on Flickr


IMG_5759 by EricChau., on Flickr


IMG_5803 by EricChau., on Flickr


IMG_5728_29_30 by EricChau., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6675 by jsz1999, on Flickr


IMG_6795 by jsz1999, on Flickr


IMG_6870 by jsz1999, on Flickr


IMG_7153 by jsz1999, on Flickr


IMG_6962 by jsz1999, on Flickr


IMG_7034-Modifier by jsz1999, on Flickr


IMG_6636 by jsz1999, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Paris Skyline by ArranRicePhotography, on Flickr


Paris Skyline by ArranRicePhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Luxembourg Gardens by john weiss, on Flickr


Cow Parade 2006 by tarnouche, on Flickr


Cow Parade 2006 by tarnouche, on Flickr


Montmartre by  V!ctor™, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower Observation Deck by Gavin Sullivan, on Flickr


Paris - Champs-Élysées by LLISI, on Flickr


Champs Elysees by conway_m_m, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Chapelle de l'île de la Cité by Frmus : My Proper Photographic's Feelings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

5 days in Paris by ResonantFelicity, on Flickr


5 days in Paris by ResonantFelicity, on Flickr


5 days in Paris by ResonantFelicity, on Flickr


5 days in Paris by ResonantFelicity, on Flickr


Montmartre @ Paris by *_*, on Flickr


Sacré-Coeur @ Paris by *_*, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower in Paris by Marina BW, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Le Dôme des Invalides :*









By Frediquessy

*Opéra Garnier :*









By Frediquessy









By Frediquessy









By Frediquessy









By Frediquessy









By Frediquessy


----------



## superodesit

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/days/0/sort/date/?strTag=%EF%E0%F0%E8%E6


----------



## Spurdo

La Défense - Axe historique by JP2H, on Flickr


La Défense - Axe historique by JP2H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for those great photos guys :cheers:


Eiffel tower by kevintrinh.com, on Flickr


Quartier de l'Opéra by l'apple-cafe, on Flickr


Paris by EtherH, on Flickr


Paris by EtherH, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel sunrise by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


Vue depuis l'esplanade by Sam Nimitz, on Flickr


Le Sacré-Cœur de Montmartre by Sam Nimitz, on Flickr


DSC00102.JPG by rreichle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Underneath the Eiffel Tower by Quadriman, on Flickr


Sous le pont by rgugliotta7, on Flickr


Arcoíris by rgugliotta7, on Flickr


Sacre Coeur Basilica by GregTheBusker, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower by OwenXu, on Flickr


France - Paris 75004 - Skyline by Thierry B, on Flickr


paris by bruna ignatowska, on Flickr


----------



## dsohfan

there is no word and feeling to describe the beauty and the atmosphere of this city ...
out of this world


----------



## christos-greece

26/07/2009 Paris, Louvre by J.Krejci, on Flickr


Untitled by Fandrade, on Flickr


Untitled by truebacarlos, on Flickr


paris by roney, on Flickr


The Sunset bask by erikomoket, on Flickr


Self (Couple) Portrait at the Louvre by shuigao25, on Flickr


le jardin by xatherina, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Parisienne Skyline by bibingkalove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

France by rickenfeu, on Flickr


France by rickenfeu, on Flickr


France by rickenfeu, on Flickr


France by rickenfeu, on Flickr


France by rickenfeu, on Flickr


France by rickenfeu, on Flickr


France by rickenfeu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris is my Dream by HoneyDiva_xox, on Flickr


Pont Notre-Dame by lubats, on Flickr


you are not alone... by muddii, on Flickr


Eiffel tower looks mmm.., from Notre Dame, Paris, France by ganeshafan, on Flickr


schon schick... by muddii, on Flickr


Blonde de Belin, Paris. by Frederic Masson, on Flickr


Champs Elysees by djhill73, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Many thx! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

20081113_Paris in the Fall_0198 by William Liberman, on Flickr


paris roof by klepher, on Flickr


DSCN0621 by JacobCraven, on Flickr


DSCN0627 by JacobCraven, on Flickr


DSCN0651 by JacobCraven, on Flickr


DSCN0635 by JacobCraven, on Flickr


DSCN0633 by JacobCraven, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

La Défense by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

4th Arrondisement -- paris landscape 06-2012 -3 by joeeisner, on Flickr


pompidou center exoskeleton -3 by joeeisner, on Flickr


paris landscape 06-2012 -2 by joeeisner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Arc by ashenimage, on Flickr


Myosotis & Petite Vitesse by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Seeking love in Paris by Philippe B (aka papacamera), on Flickr


Ile de Notre Dame by Station Studios, on Flickr


Notre Dame de Paris by sawyerhfox, on Flickr


Notre Dame de Paris by sawyerhfox, on Flickr


Paris, France by sawyerhfox, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Nuit Blanche by JP2H, on Flickr


Nuit Blanche by JP2H, on Flickr


Nuit Blanche by JP2H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NuitBlanche2012 by CollardGreens, on Flickr


NuitBlanche2012 by CollardGreens, on Flickr


P4233343 by Skillsbus, on Flickr


P4087643 by Skillsbus, on Flickr


P4087658 by Skillsbus, on Flickr


P4087631 by Skillsbus, on Flickr


P4087633 by Skillsbus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2006_09_ 157 by Pedro Newlands, on Flickr


Blvd. Saint-Germain by john weiss, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower by Cedric Lefebvre, on Flickr


Champs Elysees View From Arc DeTriomphe- Paris France by Jetlagged66, on Flickr


Louvre by cookie_jar, on Flickr


View of Sacré-Cœur in distance, Paris by Dan_DC, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower by Marina BW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8401 by Dan_DC, on Flickr


Gare Montparnasse, Paris by Dan_DC, on Flickr


Metro station, Bd. Dés Batignolles by Dan_DC, on Flickr


La Torre Eiffel in tutto il suo splendore. by Andrea Di Gioia, on Flickr


Champ de Mars by Juanedc, on Flickr


Atardecer en la Torre Eiffel by Juanedc, on Flickr


Ghost Rider by ontourwithben, on Flickr


----------



## cameronpaul

dsohfan said:


> there is no word and feeling to describe the beauty and the atmosphere of this city ...
> out of this world


Yes Paris is a world of it's own, I love it. I can never decide if I prefer Paris or Rome as the most beautiful city on earth. They are quite different but both are "out of this world"! I guess on balance, Paris wins.


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 120927 1669.jpg by juergen.mangelsdorf, on Flickr


Paris 120927 497.jpg by juergen.mangelsdorf, on Flickr


Paris 120927 506.jpg by juergen.mangelsdorf, on Flickr


París, París, París. by Jota Mora, on Flickr


Blvd. Saint-Germain by john weiss, on Flickr


par7 by seustace2003, on Flickr


par11 by seustace2003, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Summer time by Silver Velvet, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Quant'è bello il mondo da lassù. by Andrea Di Gioia, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

France - Paris 75004 - Skyline by Thierry B, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Chaos urbain - Urban Chaos, Centre Georges Pompidou, Paris by blafond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Paris Opera (Palais Garnier), France :: HDR by Artie | Photography :: No need to fave/comment , on Flickr


CIMG8055 by Akieboy, on Flickr


YKS by cocabeenslinky, on Flickr


CIMG8036 by Akieboy, on Flickr


IMG_9400 by dailymatador, on Flickr


IMG_9394 by dailymatador, on Flickr


Eiffel HDR by dailymatador, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

View over Paris from the Centre Pompidou by Johannes Martin, on Flickr


Over the Grey Roofs of Paris by Johannes Martin, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Parijs 1974_1976_1990 by Oom Piet's Reizen, on Flickr


Parijs 1974_1976_1990 by Oom Piet's Reizen, on Flickr


Parijs 1974_1976_1990 by Oom Piet's Reizen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

121014 00 04 France, Paris, Peripherique by schlijper, on Flickr


2 Eiffel Tower by supajeff13, on Flickr


#Rain and rain and rain at #Opéra #Garnier in #Paris #France by manateedugong, on Flickr


Notre Dame by yuenkay, on Flickr


P1030097 by yuenkay, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower by yuenkay, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower by yuenkay, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower by yuenkay, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Paris skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


Paris skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Trocadero by Sergio HC, on Flickr


----------



## StormShadow

magnifique!


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr


Paris by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr


Rue Montorgueil by Paris in Four Months, on Flickr


121014 18 21 France, Paris, La Défense, Esplanade Général de Gaulle by schlijper, on Flickr


121014 18 26 France, Paris, La Grande Arche de la Défense by schlijper, on Flickr


Jogging/Running in Paris by Paris in Four Months, on Flickr


121014 18 36 France, Paris, La Défense by schlijper, on Flickr


The Busy Champs by dcnelson1898, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Yay! :cheers2:


----------



## Spurdo

Paris skyline from the Eiffel Tower by Istari2012, on Flickr


Paris skyline from the Eiffel Tower2 by Istari2012, on Flickr


Paris skyline from the Eiffel Tower6 by Istari2012, on Flickr


Paris skyline from the Eiffel Tower3 by Istari2012, on Flickr


Paris skyline from the Eiffel Tower4 by Istari2012, on Flickr

^^ that tower is just out of place.


----------



## christos-greece

Paris skyline from the Arc De Triomphe by Joseph Price, on Flickr


La Defense skyline, Paris by keith truman, on Flickr


Arch, curves and lines by Diane Northman, on Flickr


La Défense by MURUCUTU, on Flickr


París y la Torre Eiffel desde la terraza de la torre Montparnasse by loco085, on Flickr


La Defense by redEOS92, on Flickr


[Explored] by DinosaursAreNotDead, on Flickr


----------



## kiendzang

Seine river by Kiendzang Photo, on Flickr


----------



## kiendzang

Dôme des Invalides by Kiendzang Photo, on Flickr


----------



## kiendzang

Seine river by Kiendzang Photo, on Flickr


----------



## kiendzang

Seine river by Kiendzang Photo, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92

Beautiful city of the world!


----------



## Spurdo

Night view of Paris with Eiffel Tower by isarescheewin, on Flickr


Night view of Paris with Eiffel Tower by isarescheewin, on Flickr


Night view of Paris with Eiffel Tower by isarescheewin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night view of Paris with Eiffel Tower by isarescheewin, on Flickr


Night view of Paris with Eiffel Tower by isarescheewin, on Flickr


Aerial view of Paris by heldermm, on Flickr


DSCF0110 by KhE 龙, on Flickr


bw-6274 by KhE 龙, on Flickr


Paris from Above by DPS_2013, on Flickr


DSC_6097 by Tatyana Kildisheva, on Flickr


DSC_6093 by Tatyana Kildisheva, on Flickr


----------



## hseugut

La Seine, le Louvre, Les Tuileries et Rive Gauche, Paris par Pierre Metivier, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Place Dauphine, Île de la Cité, Paris by just_jeanette, on Flickr


Seen from above by Wosog, on Flickr


Symbols of Love by Wosog, on Flickr


Hotel de ville de Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Check out my first Making of video: "This is La Défense / Paris" by zzapback, on Flickr


Paris - Nov '12 by corynneclinch, on Flickr


Paris by josehernz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La magie du dimanche soir !! by XXL20, on Flickr


La Ville-Lumière by idashum, on Flickr


IMG_0101 by FrenchChap, on Flickr


IMG_0200 by FrenchChap, on Flickr


IMG_0136 by FrenchChap, on Flickr


FK5C4791 by miumiulina, on Flickr


FK5C4768 by miumiulina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1130030 by TomFlemming, on Flickr


P1130038 by TomFlemming, on Flickr


P1130039 by TomFlemming, on Flickr


P1130018 by TomFlemming, on Flickr


P1120697 by TomFlemming, on Flickr


Paris, La Défense, Tour Carpe Diem en construction 4 by paspog, on Flickr


Overrated: Paris, France by Jeff *****, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Another view of Dome des Invalides, Paris (France) by davecio, on Flickr


Notre Dame from Batobus, Paris (France) by davecio, on Flickr


The Eiffel Tower from the Trocadero, Paris (France) by davecio, on Flickr


The Pyramid at the Louvre Museum, Paris (France) by davecio, on Flickr


Sacre Coeur Basilica, Paris (France) by davecio, on Flickr


Entrance to Louvre Museum, Paris (France) by davecio, on Flickr


Triumph Arch, Paris (France) by davecio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Île aux Cygnes - Paris by KP!!!, on Flickr


Yin Yang by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Near the Notre Dame by @jailanish, on Flickr


Tour de Eiffel - Lights ( & Flashes) Show by @jailanish, on Flickr


St Germain de Press by @jailanish, on Flickr


St Germain de Press by @jailanish, on Flickr


St Germain de Press by @jailanish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Société Géniale by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


Paris, le nouveau Tramway boulevard Mortier 12 by paspog, on Flickr


Paris, le nouveau Tramway boulevard Mortier 13 by paspog, on Flickr


Paris, le nouveau Tramway boulevard Mortier 8 by paspog, on Flickr


Île aux Cygnes - Paris, France by KP!!!, on Flickr


Conservatoire National des Arts et Metiers @ Paris by *_*, on Flickr


> n n n z by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

lovely Paris...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, Porte de Vincennes 7 by paspog, on Flickr


Paris, Porte de Vincennes 6 by paspog, on Flickr


Paris, Porte de Vincennes 8 by paspog, on Flickr


La Seine by Eloy Rodríguez, on Flickr


Sur les toits de Paris by insaccanebbia, on Flickr


Sacré Coeur by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Notre Dame Cathedral, Paris by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Returning From Parade, Paris by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr


Returning From Parade, Paris by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr


Returning From Parade, Paris by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr


Returning From Parade, Paris by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr


Untitled by Fandrade, on Flickr


Bastille Day Military Parade, Paris by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr


Bastille Day Military Parade, Paris by BEARTOMCAT (Bear), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

tower by exchman, on Flickr


Place de la Concorde by Wosog, on Flickr


Seine by Wosog, on Flickr


senzaspaziotempo by insaccanebbia, on Flickr


From: Puteaux. France. La Defense, business district of Paris by L. Zylberman, on Flickr


Champs Elysees by mehjg, on Flickr


Tomb of the unknown soldier under the Arc de Triomphe in Paris by mehjg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont Alexandre-III by uphillblok, on Flickr


from the tower by jujernault, on Flickr


Montmartre by MarMont Photography, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower by Yannick_B, on Flickr


Paris, Champs Élysée by bluehawaiian, on Flickr


279952 by NFaragallah, on Flickr


2012-09-11 19.20-Av. des Champs Élysées-24.jpg by labmove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Near the Eiffel Tower by Gwenaël Piaser, on Flickr


Sacre Coeur by Wosog, on Flickr


Le Moulin de la Galette by Wosog, on Flickr


Le pont Alexandre III by DPGold Photos, on Flickr


Quai Voltaire by deludedpenguin, on Flickr


dessin by hirorico, on Flickr


Notre-Dame | Paris | 120916-0690-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shopping & Fashion by Ahmed Alkuhaili, on Flickr


IMGP6951 by Nadincca, on Flickr


IMGP6943 by Nadincca, on Flickr


Paris Day 6 and 7 by icedsoul photography .:teymur madjderey, on Flickr


Paris Day 6 and 7 by icedsoul photography .:teymur madjderey, on Flickr


Obélisque en hauteur by fyve, on Flickr


La Défense, au loin by fyve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sacre Coeur by Wosog, on Flickr


374-376 rue de Vuagirard, Paris XV by jacqueline.poggi, on Flickr


Untitled by Fandrade, on Flickr


Modern Paris by gráce, on Flickr


Paris, les toits rue Haxo 1 by paspog, on Flickr


Paris, vers 10 heures du matin en décembre 1 by paspog, on Flickr


Paris, vers 10 heures du matin en décembre 2 by paspog, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper03

Gorgeous... 
Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## Parisian Girl

Thanks! :cheers2:


----------



## Avemano

LOOOOOL just slayed by Paris, the most beautiful city on earth :cheers:


----------



## charpentier

Heading towards Les Invalides par Yvon from Ottawa, sur Flickr


Métro aérien par allfortof photographie, sur Flickr


Place Vendôme by Night par loic80l, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Just beautiful :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Happy New Year to all!


2012-12-31 at 12-29-33 - Paris by XtopheC, on Flickr


Eiffel Front View.jpg by TheSadnessWithin, on Flickr


PARIS by Levente-, on Flickr


PARIS by Levente-, on Flickr


----------



## Răng Đông Ri

Wishing a new year of happiness, 12 months of fun, 52 weeks of gladness, 365 days of success, 8760 hours of good health and 525600 minutes of good luck!


----------



## capricorn2000

charpentier said:


> Paris © French Moments - Arc de Triomphe 15 par French Moments, sur Flickr


This looks like a christmas tree...is this one of the avenues intersecting the Arch of Triumph?


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel - nuit du 30/12/2012 by boomty, on Flickr


Place de l'Institute, Paris by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr


Champ de Mars by Raph/D, on Flickr


Miatas strike back by Raph/D, on Flickr


"la tour eiffel" by baseman79, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe. by nicole brett, on Flickr


Champs Elysees by Tahitwo, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

capricorn2000 said:


> This looks like a christmas tree...is this one of the avenues intersecting the Arch of Triumph?


Yes, it's a nice avenue called "les Champs Elysées"...

:hi:


----------



## charpentier

Passy running par campra, sur Flickr


Bustling Paris par night86mare, sur Flickr


Paris. La machine infernale... par lalie sorbet, sur Flickr


Bouquinistes des quais par Ambroise .D, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris. par caramoul25, sur Flickr


Paris par denismartin, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par muddii, sur Flickr


This is it! Where we saw Owen Wilson sitting at the window. par karigee, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Sunset on Tour Eiffel from Concorde par loic80l, sur Flickr


IMG_6369 par Photosaint, sur Flickr


Notre-Dame French Moments 13 par French Moments, sur Flickr


Going down the river par 1oeil2yeux, sur Flickr


----------



## Răng Đông Ri

very nice


----------



## Al-Hashimi

Magnificent photos!

:cheers:


----------



## KiffKiff

*Restaurant "Le Train Bleu"*









By Chris Chabot









By Verdell

*Restaurant "La Fermette Marbeuf"*









By Queenie & the Dew









By Yvette Gauthier


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you all for your great updates; well done :cheers:


Sous la jupe de la fille... by Franck BILLOUX photographie, on Flickr


Aventador by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


La Defense by RachelGouk, on Flickr


Sacré-Cœur Basilica by RachelGouk, on Flickr


Basilique du Sacré-Coeur in Montmartre by E.K. Park, on Flickr


IMG_0839 by amateur photographer!, on Flickr


IMG_0914 by amateur photographer!, on Flickr


IMG_0793 by amateur photographer!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Full black duo. by vmgt2 Supercars Photography, on Flickr


Paris 2009 summer by Jimmy's andyphotos, on Flickr


Paris 2009 summer by Jimmy's andyphotos, on Flickr


Paris 2009 summer by Jimmy's andyphotos, on Flickr


Paris 2009 summer by Jimmy's andyphotos, on Flickr


Paris 2009 summer by Jimmy's andyphotos, on Flickr


Paris 2009 summer by Jimmy's andyphotos, on Flickr


Paris 2009 summer by Jimmy's andyphotos, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Crepes panini sandwichs! par rfzappala, sur Flickr


Douche fraîche par [salociN], sur Flickr


Place des Invalides - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Paris Saint Sulpice par Jean-Pierre Bajart, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Break time par Lucas Janin, sur Flickr


In the shade par Lucas Janin, sur Flickr


Louvre par TB35mm, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris under cloud by lights+shades, on Flickr


Champs de Mars by sjwallace9, on Flickr


moonrise over La Défense, Paris, France by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


La Défense sky line by ZeHawk, on Flickr


Campus de Paris by IÉSEG - School of Management, on Flickr


Campus de Paris by IÉSEG - School of Management, on Flickr


Campus de Paris by IÉSEG - School of Management, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Avec modération par besopha, sur Flickr


Le petit bistro par TB35mm, sur Flickr


331 par Adam.Lem, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Colourful Roof par fs999, sur Flickr


Cheval de troie... par Claude Bencimon, sur Flickr


Tour Eiffel Esplanade du Trocadéro par Edgard.V, sur Flickr


En suspension par Ghoul-Seine, sur Flickr


Windows par François Dorothé, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Quiet Days In Paris ~ La Pyramide du Louvre ~ MjYj par MjYj, sur Flickr


Between the Teeth par fs999, sur Flickr


La Défense - Mai 2012 par Defacto La Défense, sur Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

56467095


----------



## christos-greece

121108_Paris_657.jpg by alexivanov, on Flickr


121110_Paris_912.jpg by alexivanov, on Flickr


Paris, janvier 2013, Avenue Montaigne 2 by paspog, on Flickr


Ïle St. Louis by Antonio Sanchez Garrido. Feliz Año Nuevo!!, on Flickr


Champs Elysées 02 by Solange B, on Flickr


Champs Elysées 03 by Solange B, on Flickr


20060408030a.jpg by Howard Ferrier, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Sunset culture par toughsl, sur Flickr


Cool Jazz. par toughsl, sur Flickr


Duo de musiciens au jardin du Palais-Royal, Paris, 2 juin 2012 par Stéphane Bily, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

J'adore cet immeuble de la rue Montmartre #paris #bowwindow #architecture par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


#paris #15ème #architecture par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


DESNOUETTES N°27 A par Dorenrof Claudius **PARIS**, sur Flickr


Boulevard Richard Lenoir - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Villa des Boërs par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


L'Alsace à Paris par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


En province? par ClydeHouse, sur Flickr


Paris chromatique par TB35mm, sur Flickr


Rue Crémieux par denis6181, sur Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Thanks guys! :cheers2:


----------



## Сталин

Paris is great!


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by j'faisc'quej'veux, on Flickr


Paris, janvier 2013, Le Louvre 6 by paspog, on Flickr


Paris, janvier 2013, Le Louvre 7 by paspog, on Flickr


france by 1960christina, on Flickr


france by 1960christina, on Flickr


france by 1960christina, on Flickr


france by 1960christina, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Distort the world par ★iPh4n70M★, sur Flickr


Ultra Wide / La Cité des sciences / Parc La Vilette / Paris par zzapback, sur Flickr


Escalators - station de métro Madeleine / 75008 Paris par R.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


¿Hace un Tetris? - Do You Wanna Play Tetris? par Javier de la Torre García, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Square des Peupliers 02 par Umberto Luparelli, sur Flickr


cour Damoye, Paris par biranbig, sur Flickr


Passage Josset par Roberto Hernández Montoya, sur Flickr


Cour Damoye - Près de Place de la Bastille et Place des Vosges - Paris par RandySpiersPhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Passage d'Enfer - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Paris river scene par Yvon from Ottawa, sur Flickr


Quai des Tuileries - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


20110505-DSC_0047 par karigee, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ferrari FF by Michael-deJong, on Flickr


bootsservice 12 2196 R by bootsservice, on Flickr


Evening on the Champs-Elysees by b16dyr, on Flickr


So this is Paris ! by Laurent photography, on Flickr


Traffic by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr


Champs de Mars by sjwallace9, on Flickr


Seine scene by aylmerqc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Horse of Grand Palais by J.P | Photography, on Flickr


Paris by Ricardo Mercado, on Flickr


Paris by Ricardo Mercado, on Flickr


Paris by Ricardo Mercado, on Flickr


Paris by Ricardo Mercado, on Flickr


Paris by Ricardo Mercado, on Flickr


Paris by Ricardo Mercado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sport. by vmgt2 Supercars Photography, on Flickr


Wedding Crashers by chris.chabot, on Flickr


【Y u Y】 by J.P | Photography, on Flickr


París desde el Sagrado Corazón by Juanedc, on Flickr


I fantasmi del Louvre by albi_tai, on Flickr


Sacré Coeur by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Montmartre by jutfotos, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Up to The Situation par mr.letof, sur Flickr


Des champs aux tours par allfortof photographie, sur Flickr


Allan Kardec par Frk2010, sur Flickr


Blue Champagne, by Joana Vasconcelos par François Dorothé, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Le Sabot Rouge par Lucas Janin, sur Flickr


Devanture de la Pompadour petite boutique de vêtement, bd Haussmann dans le 9ème arrondissement. par Zagreusfm, sur Flickr


Phot.Paris.Brasserie.01.111206.4072 par frankartculinary, sur Flickr


IMG_6796 par Photosaint, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Donnez nous notre pain quotidien ..... par mamnic47, sur Flickr


Place des Invalides - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Paris Saint Sulpice par Jean-Pierre Bajart, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Place du Panthéon par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


Place de l'Odeon par Frk2010, sur Flickr


View from the Centre Pompidou par karigee, sur Flickr



petite vitesse par mujepa, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Rue de Rennes - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Line of Sight par dmmaus, sur Flickr


rue de Montmartre Street in Montmartre par Edgard.V, sur Flickr


ADDA'S LAST DAY IN PARIS 2012 -at GALLERIES 88 - THE BOUQUINEST  par addadada, sur Flickr


Saint Paul from rue Sévigné in Le Marais in Paris by night par loic80l, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

La défense - Vue depuis le boulevard circulaire derriere la tour SFR par xj-photo, sur Flickr


11112012-_DSC4385.jpg par StayNervous, sur Flickr


La Défense - Mai 2012 par Defacto La Défense, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

By Nic Temby









By Apple_of_my_eyes









By HDR-newaddict









By Kevin D. Haley









By Kevin D. Haley









By mattrkeyworth


----------



## christos-greece

Ghostbusters by albi_tai, on Flickr


Sacre Couer & Montmartre by iansand, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe by iansand, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe by iansand, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe by iansand, on Flickr


Musée du Louvre, Paris, France by u2giants, on Flickr


Gargoyle, Paris, France by u2giants, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by sienna mooney, on Flickr


Untitled by sienna mooney, on Flickr


le tour eiffel by sienna mooney, on Flickr


Isle de Cite by marielohh, on Flickr


La Défense by didin21, on Flickr


dark city by lacombat benoit, on Flickr


Avenue des Champs-Élysées from atop the Arc de Triomphe by MichaelSPetit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1781 by Rodneyberto, on Flickr


statue de la liberté paris by jujernault, on Flickr


View of Les îles by Frmus : My Proper Photographic's Feelings, on Flickr


Panthéon, Rooftop Of Paris by Frmus : My Proper Photographic's Feelings, on Flickr


© www.33avenue.com by 33 Avenue, on Flickr


© www.33avenue.com by 33 Avenue, on Flickr


© www.33avenue.com by 33 Avenue, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

La Defense by Simon Sautner, on Flickr


----------



## SthlmSöder

Paris is really one of the coolest cities on earth!


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by aszamotula, on Flickr


Untitled by aszamotula, on Flickr


FRANCE PARIS FEATURE CITYSCAPE by tman9494, on Flickr


Paris France. by  photopade (Nikonist) peu présent., on Flickr


La Défense #2 by m4mboo, on Flickr


Tours Société Générale by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr


Parvis de la Défense by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris under the snow :banana: 


Sans_Titre_07 par Clement Guillaume, sur Flickr


L'astre solaire à Versailles par mamnic47, sur Flickr


Opéra Garnier in Snow par ExoticCarsParis, sur Flickr


Gare du Nord - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Tour Eiffel et Trocadéro sous la neige / 75016 Paris par R.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Abbaye de Saint-germain-des-près #neige #paris par Natacha Quester-Séméon, sur Flickr


Pont Alexandre III sous la neige / 75007 Paris par R.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


DSC_3592 BW par iulian nistea, sur Flickr


Paris sous la neige par Le Velu, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really lovely and very nice :cheers:


Première neige, place d'Italie, Paris by ivan orsini, on Flickr


Notre Dame by parsonsparisn, on Flickr


Musée du Louvre by marytchoo, on Flickr


Pont des Arts by marytchoo, on Flickr


Coffee in Paris by btrenkel, on Flickr


Place des Abbesses - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Place des Vosges by marytchoo, on Flickr


portra160_036 by Nguyen Tuan Anh France, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

^^ Nice one, with the trees and children enjoying the snow, Place des vosges.  


ACP_4920 par CreART Photography, sur Flickr


Paris sous la neige par CedEm photographies, sur Flickr


Lac Daumesnil - Bois de Vincennes, Paris (75) par Yvette Gauthier, sur Flickr


----------



## EzTourTravel

Paris is a great city:grouphug:


----------



## KiffKiff

By julienvivenot









By y.caradec









By iproduit









By k_noname


----------



## christos-greece

Prospect by J.P | Photography, on Flickr


La Tour Eiffel sous la neige by ∃Scape, on Flickr


Paris sous la neige by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


France Trip 2012. by abhinav114, on Flickr


Untitled by straightfromthecask, on Flickr


Paris sous la neige by Cham.BALI, on Flickr


Untitled by aszamotula, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Il cielo sopra Parigi / The sky over Paris par Fil.ippo (very busy...no need to comment!), sur Flickr


The Louvre par kimberlykv, sur Flickr


IMG_1902 par shyuhan, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

París 004 Frutería par Jesus M Glez, sur Flickr


French Boulangerie par French Paintings, sur Flickr


Marie Antoinette Reception Room with exceptional terrace overlooking Place de la Concorde at the Hôtel de Crillon Paris, France par Concorde Hotels Resorts, sur Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

one of my favorites cities in the world


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by j'faisc'quej'veux, on Flickr


Come aboard by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


saint-eustache_hiver_square_small by ∃Scape, on Flickr


Beam Me Up by Gary Randall, on Flickr


Notre Dame and The Seine by alexkoo1812, on Flickr


Champs Elysees by alexkoo1812, on Flickr


The Seine by alexkoo1812, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

versailles par christing-O-, sur Flickr


Galerie Beaujolais, Palais Royal, Paris par Jean Ka, sur Flickr


Rue de Rivoli par UrbanCyclops, sur Flickr


Cour Édouard VII [Explored] par Eloy RICARDEZ LUNA, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Up there par Andrea Vismara (more off than on), sur Flickr


Un hommage à / A tribute to Atget par fidgi, sur Flickr


La Défense - Mai 2012 par Defacto La Défense, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Le Grand Je par fidgi, sur Flickr


~ par fidgi, sur Flickr


Parc de Versailles par edwin.11, sur Flickr


Paris 011 par wllm kalb, sur Flickr


----------



## felip

Untitled by Ortiee, on Flickr


Europe Trip: Paris by jenna19marzen, on Flickr


Paris sous la neige by Samuel ASSELIN, on Flickr


Paris sous la neige: Notre Dame by Samuel ASSELIN, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Under the trees par Daniel Schwabe, sur Flickr


Paris par cosmo45, sur Flickr


IMG_6801_DxO par (ray9) ;o), sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Cour Damoye - Près de Place de la Bastille et Place des Vosges - Paris par RandySpiersPhotography, sur Flickr


classic Paris arcade par Judy B - The Travelling Eye, sur Flickr


Village Saint-Paul / 聖保羅村 par Bighead Couple, sur Flickr


IMG_3838 par Mark*f, sur Flickr


----------



## felip

Paris by airundo, on Flickr


Paris, neige avenue Gambetta 3 by paspog, on Flickr


Quai enneigé by izsofast, on Flickr


Place de l'Opéra by izsofast, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Paris in snow by mats-ing, on Flickr


Paris photo du jour by Shooting Alfie, on Flickr


Chasing Eugène Atget by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr


Chasing Eugène Atget by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr


----------



## kang rey

paris is my city dream, btw, all photos paris is nice looking, good job


----------



## christos-greece

Pont Alexandre-III by manu bonilla, on Flickr


Pont Alexandre-III by manu bonilla, on Flickr


Untitled by manu bonilla, on Flickr


Paris, rue des Deux-Boules, samedi 12 janvier 2013 by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr


FRANCE | paris by luminterre, on Flickr


Out and About in Paris by Paris in Four Months, on Flickr


FRANCE | paris by luminterre, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Thanks! :cheers2:


----------



## felip

Hotel de Ville - Paris by Mauricio Photography, on Flickr


P1260048 by e-Maypop, on Flickr


P1260055 by e-Maypop, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Great shots!


----------



## christos-greece

パリ by VERITE_CONTINGENTE, on Flickr


オペラ座 by VERITE_CONTINGENTE, on Flickr


パリ by VERITE_CONTINGENTE, on Flickr


パリ by VERITE_CONTINGENTE, on Flickr


パリ by VERITE_CONTINGENTE, on Flickr


The good and the bad by Rikko77, on Flickr


パリ by VERITE_CONTINGENTE, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Paris not Budapest by clickclaker, on Flickr


Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris by jutfotos, on Flickr


Peak #concorde #ferriswheel #paris #france #europe by serene movement, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rue Paris. Jardin du Luxembourg by jutfotos, on Flickr


Glass Louvre by Dan Chui, on Flickr


Paris Panorama from Notre Dame Cathedral France IMG_3028 Panorama by cupra1, on Flickr


Paris View from the Eiffel Tower by Joanie Conwell, on Flickr


Montmartre III by jagsayago, on Flickr


Notre Dame by ajfis2, on Flickr


Musée Rodin by House of Hall, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Chaillot, Paris by Pierrick M, on Flickr


Moulin Rouge! - Explored! Thank you by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


#paris #Edith #Piaf by elkinaanastassiya, on Flickr


Paris_neige-10 by xbillard, on Flickr


Paris by Frank Ristau, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

19012013-_DSC8253.jpg par StayNervous, sur Flickr


Man Running par E. B. Sylvester, sur Flickr


Snow and Photograph - La Défense Paris par Syl2m, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Parc Monceau sous la neige-033 par Mhln, sur Flickr


Buttes Chaumont, Paris, janvier 2013 par Billie Yadi, sur Flickr


(20/365) Fun on the Piste Buttes Chaumont par benparsons, sur Flickr


----------



## felip

wow that pic of La Défense is so... WHITE  

good selection charpentier !


----------



## christos-greece

Chaillot by Raph/D, on Flickr


Paris from above by Raph/D, on Flickr


Exchange2-29 by Ken Sekiguchi, on Flickr


Exchange2-26 by Ken Sekiguchi, on Flickr


Exchange2-27 by Ken Sekiguchi, on Flickr


Quai de la Seine - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


The Dome by J.P | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

http://www.amoursdelices.org/?p=231


_MG_3206 par Zeghosty, sur Flickr


Vue sur la Tour Montparnasse par Benjamin Dumas, sur Flickr


À l'ombre sous les arbres, Place des Invalides, Paris, France par Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Centre Pompidou par Alexandre Simões, sur Flickr


Grande Galerie de l'Evolution - Paris par Elian Chrebor, sur Flickr


Grande galerie de l'évolution du Muséum national d'histoire naturelle par Zed The Dragon, sur Flickr


Gare du Nord par A. Vandalay, sur Flickr


----------



## Linguine

gorgeous photos from a lovely city...thanks guys. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Paris en hiver by CarnetsDeTraverse, on Flickr


Paris en hiver by CarnetsDeTraverse, on Flickr


Strange man by StylelaB, on Flickr


grande arche by verytass, on Flickr


Paris at Dusk by TheSadnessWithin, on Flickr


20121215 - France -Paris- Arc de triomphe - Comémoration des anciens combattants de Pantin  by canalpantin, on Flickr


20121215 - France -Paris- Arc de triomphe - Comémoration des anciens combattants de Pantin  by canalpantin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Quai de Seine by Patrice TOULZE, on Flickr


Love padlocks by sarahstierch, on Flickr


Institut de France by sarahstierch, on Flickr


Institut de France by sarahstierch, on Flickr


View of 'Basilica of Sacred Heart' by _Amritash_, on Flickr


PARIS YELLOW SUNSET by klepher, on Flickr


Sunset over Paris by Anthony Clark, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

~ l'étoile noire ~ par olivier-duval, sur Flickr


I_I par Geckohager Photography, sur Flickr


~ par fidgi, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

- paris square - par Jacqueline ter Haar, sur Flickr


StruXture - 34 par loic.photo, sur Flickr


Paris Pyramid Pei 1 par USpecks_Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Rendez-vous des amis par jmvnoos in Paris, sur Flickr


DSC_0010 par Michael Erimo, sur Flickr


Panthéon, Paris par gaz4650, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris 88 par wllm kalb, sur Flickr


IMG_1839 par shyuhan, sur Flickr


ToP par Larry Laurex, sur Flickr


National Day @ Paris par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

- edit


----------



## charpentier

Rue du Delta - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Boulevard de Rochechouart - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Musée Rodin (Paris) par Augustin Brunault, sur Flickr


Port-Royal (Paris) - Fontaine des quatre parties du monde par Augustin Brunault, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

La Défense par genzouille, sur Flickr


Just divorced par Sergi Wave, sur Flickr


Assemblée Nationale, Paris, France par Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr


By the Seine par nina's clicks, sur Flickr


----------



## felip

Street Paris by jutfotos, on Flickr


Streets of Paris by T-Popsy, on Flickr


France-12 by Heath Cox, on Flickr


Petit fer a Cheval Paris by parisadele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great photos, guys :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by ag&ph2010, on Flickr


Invalides  by ag&ph2010, on Flickr


mon Paris un soir d'hiver by Mat BCN, on Flickr


Invalides by ag&ph2010, on Flickr


Invalides  by ag&ph2010, on Flickr


Looking into the courtyard of the Louvre by Alaskan Dude, on Flickr


Paris in the evening by ScotWars, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Never tired of those windows - 7 par jmvnoos in Paris, sur Flickr


Egée (La Défense) par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


space city par jegeor, sur Flickr


Tetris par Cyrille Bailly, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

White Art Deco Flowers par SandrineT, sur Flickr


La cour intérieure du Castel Béranger (Paris) par dalbera, sur Flickr


francois premier, louis XIV, napoléon III, château, de, Saint germain en laye, par tamycoladelyves, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris, Quartier Latin, rue de Bievre par Calinore, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Violet Kashi, sur Flickr


La lectrice par Saad Kadhi, sur Flickr


DSC_8354 par Cyril Krylatov, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Champagne ! by vmgt2 Supercars Photography, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe sous la neige by ∃Scape, on Flickr


Le Pont des Arts sous la neige by ∃Scape, on Flickr


L'Opéra sous la neige by ∃Scape, on Flickr


Pont Alexandre III sous la neige by ∃Scape, on Flickr


Paris by jbrubaker, on Flickr


One beautiful afternoon in Paris by moreix, on Flickr


DSCF6695 by Troyus, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Nice work guys! :cheers2:


----------



## charpentier

Rue de Bievre par nikatay, sur Flickr


Cour du commerce Saint-André par Eric Constantineau - www.ericconstantineau.com, sur Flickr


Passage Dauphine par Maxime_DR, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris : "Boulevard Saint-Germain" par Vincent Poudampa, sur Flickr


Rue de Buci Paris 7éme par regis frasseto, sur Flickr


DSC03747 par kettlemoraine, sur Flickr


Place St-Sulpice par MomentaryShutter, sur Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Thanks guys! :cheers2:


----------



## KiffKiff

By RandySpiersPhotography









By Yvette Gauthier









By André Martin









By Sarah Stierch









By Lynn Habel









By Paspog









By Broncobilly-85









By Guilhem Vellut









By Appaloosa


----------



## Parra 1

Love Paris!


----------



## Parra 1

PARIS by Gilles P. - 63, on Flickr
PARIS by Gilles P. - 63, on Flickr
PARIS by Gilles P. - 63, on Flickr
PARIS by Gilles P. - 63, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

PARIS by Gilles P. - 63, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

PARIS by Gilles P. - 63, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

PARIS by Gilles P. - 63, on Flickr
PARIS by Gilles P. - 63, on Flickr
PARIS TROCADERO by Gilles P. - 63, on Flickr
HÔTEL CHOPIN by Gilles P. - 63, on Flickr
PARIS by Gilles P. - 63, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

PARIS by Gilles P. - 63, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

PARIS by Gilles P. - 63, on Flickr
PARIS D'AUTOMNE by Gilles P. - 63, on Flickr
PARIS D'AUTOMNE, PARC CITROËN by Gilles P. - 63, on Flickr
PARIS D'AUTOMNE, PORT DE LA VILLETTE by Gilles P. - 63, on Flickr
PARIS D'AUTOMNE by Gilles P. - 63, on Flickr
PARIS D'AUTOMNE, PARC DE VINCENNES by Gilles P. - 63, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

_JP26395 par JdelPhoto, sur Flickr


Paris - Canal Saint-Martin par Gilles Muratel - Photographie Passion, sur Flickr


Le port par besopha, sur Flickr


40D-Paris-2012-9034 par Mark*f, sur Flickr


Soleil d'automne par Frk2010, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Line of Sight par dmmaus, sur Flickr


Bibliothèque nationale de France par patrizio29, sur Flickr


Le Comptoir du Pantheon par thalgyur, sur Flickr


Zoom De l'ouvrier au pinguoin par B.Deschamps | Photography ©, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Under bridge by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Horizon bouché by [salociN], on Flickr


seine by lutschbirne, on Flickr


lv by lutschbirne, on Flickr


treppe by lutschbirne, on Flickr


montmartre by lutschbirne, on Flickr


louvre by lutschbirne, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Les Siestes électroniques @ Paris (29/07/2012) par julien `, sur Flickr


Rue du Petit Pont - Views from Paris L'Open Tour, Paris - France par Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr


Paris par Andrea Schaffer, sur Flickr


Monumenta 2012 Daniel Buren par Jacqueline ter Haar, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Petite curiosité dans les rames du R.E.R C direction Château de Versailles. par Zagreusfm, sur Flickr


Siège du comptoir national d'escompte de Paris (BNP) par Jason Whittaker, sur Flickr


Siège du comptoir national d'escompte de Paris (BNP) par Jason Whittaker, sur Flickr


The classified lobby of the Concorde Opéra Paris, a historical monument par Concorde Opéra Paris, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Maisons-Laffitte 49 © French Moments par French Moments, sur Flickr


Cours Saint-Emilion par Edgard.V, sur Flickr


Tuileries par karigee, sur Flickr


Autour de la Fontaine Médicis par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris la Seine monte Février 2013 by internetophile75017, on Flickr


Paris la Seine monte Février 2013 by internetophile75017, on Flickr


Sacré Cœur by iansand, on Flickr


Montmartre by iansand, on Flickr


Notre Dame -1.jpg by ahast42696, on Flickr


Notre Dame -6.jpg by ahast42696, on Flickr


Notre Dame -3.jpg by ahast42696, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Snowy by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Stade De France - Saint-Denis by romvi, on Flickr


en attendant le début de la journée by moscouvite, on Flickr


[Paris] little days by m' gallery, on Flickr


Avenue des Champs-Élysées by Victor Serra, on Flickr


Mid-rise, Grand Urban Avenue with Wide Boulevards, Avenue des Champs Elysees Paris, France by Ministry of Infrastructure, on Flickr


Wide Sidewalks on a Grand Urban Avenue, Avenue des Champs Elysees Paris, France by Ministry of Infrastructure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maison Lavirotte, Paris, France by +Jethro+, on Flickr


Paris at night by Raphael Ethan, on Flickr


France - Paris 75019 - Sous la neige by Thierry B, on Flickr


France - Paris 75019 - Sous la neige by Thierry B, on Flickr


Paris, neige rue Beaubourg 1 by paspog, on Flickr


Sacré Coeur by J.P | Photography, on Flickr


Notre-Dame by night by Minastir eldain, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Afternoon par tripletstate, sur Flickr


Coucher de soleil sur le pont des arts, Paris par Guillaume Cattiaux, sur Flickr


Pont des arts par - H a c e n e P h o t o -, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

P1190230 par tsaaby, sur Flickr


0635 Paris July2008_Rue Andre Antoine, Montmartre par One man's perspectives, sur Flickr


Montmartre Restaurant par Jean-Jacques Boileau, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Cornélien le choix ? par Zed The Dragon, sur Flickr


café parisien par MomentaryShutter, sur Flickr


Place du marché Sainte-Catherine, Paris, 2004 par sacoped, sur Flickr


tuileries par Jennie Filer Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, le Square Emile Chautemps devant la Gaîté Lyrique 7 by paspog, on Flickr


Paris, le Square Emile Chautemps devant la Gaîté Lyrique 6 les bancs publics by paspog, on Flickr


. by piriskoskis., on Flickr


L'enfant au poisson fantastique by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


Le Louvre by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


Musée du Louvre by Hanxi Wu, on Flickr


Champs-Élysées by JennaTähtinen, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Rue Jeanne d'Arc, Paris by olive brown, on Flickr


Paris, le Square Emile Chautemps devant la Gaîté Lyrique 8 by paspog, on Flickr


Canal by Raoul's Photos, on Flickr


Boat on the Seine by Raoul's Photos, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Street of #paris #france #igerskl #igers #instamood #instagramers #instagood #instargram #photooftheday #picoftheday #jj #pictureoftheday #igersmalaysia #iphonesia #solo #travel #versagram #instahub #streetphotography #popularpage #instago #photo #insta by HFZ AMIN, on Flickr


Paris by Mitch Alland, on Flickr


Paris by Mitch Alland, on Flickr


Paris by MJGPics, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Café à Paris by cheybervert, on Flickr


Café à Paris by cheybervert, on Flickr


~Back from hell. by Paul Brun P., on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Cergy.Nuit-3 par J-Buan, sur Flickr


La Defense par ∃Scape, sur Flickr


vu de ma fenêtre par GUY DUBLET, sur Flickr


Paris La defense par Tanguy HERVE, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris par Philippe2032 from Paris, sur Flickr


SansTitre_10 par Clement Guillaume, sur Flickr


This is not a double rainbow par janbat, sur Flickr


La Géode par Katchooo, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Sunset Pyramide du Louvre (6554).jpg par Comment vous dire ?, sur Flickr


Ajustement par Jarmecan, sur Flickr


Snow @ Paris par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Old & New par Christophe Kiciak, sur Flickr


----------



## tdxer

very beautiful !


----------



## Parisian Girl

Great work, guys! :cheers2:


----------



## Parra 1

Good Morning .. ] by [.. J a s e r ..], on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMGP3538-157a by TomV65, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMGP4307-143-2 by TomV65, on Flickr
IMGP3556-147 by TomV65, on Flickr
IMGP4284-135-2 by TomV65, on Flickr
IMGP4276-136-2 by TomV65, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC00237 by christianwhitehead53, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC00265 by christianwhitehead53, on Flickr
DSC00266 by christianwhitehead53, on Flickr
DSC00269 by christianwhitehead53, on Flickr
DSC00288 by christianwhitehead53, on Flickr
P1160822 by christianwhitehead53, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Hunchback in Notre Dame by Fraser Mummery, on Flickr


Pont des Arts by HubHamy, on Flickr


TELE Bsize (1 of 1) by saaggo, on Flickr


Paris boulevard des Italiens by paspog, on Flickr


Paris, sur le toit de l'Opéra Garnier 3 by paspog, on Flickr


Paris Place Vendôme 1 by paspog, on Flickr


Paris, Harry's Bar rue Daunou by paspog, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Invalides par ClydeHouse, sur Flickr


The building or the exhibits? par dmmaus, sur Flickr


Old stuff galore in the Louvre par GYM PILATES, sur Flickr


The main stair of Conservatoire National des Arts et Metiers Museum. par loic80l, sur Flickr


El Salón mas importante del Palacio de Versalles par Larry Laurex, sur Flickr


Convergence par fs999, sur Flickr


Un couloir au Louvre par Zed The Dragon, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

by Miguelito (Panoramio)


Paris - Quai de l'Hotel de Ville par S Darby, sur Flickr


Paris, Saxophone sur le Quai Henri IV 2 par paspog, sur Flickr


110409 16 08 France, Paris, Jardin du Luxembourg par schlijper, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

IMG_1574 copie par AlainG, sur Flickr


Paris 51 par paolotode, sur Flickr


Paris juin 2009 rue Laffite par paspog, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel Tower HDR by jnoon5, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Arc de Triomphe by jnoon5, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_0711 by ARFourT2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_0728 by ARFourT2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_0727 by ARFourT2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_0731 by ARFourT2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_0811 by ARFourT2, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Untitled by Gabriele Di Credico, on Flickr


Les toits de Paris depuis la terrase de l'Agence Delprat et Associés 8 by paspog, on Flickr


La vue de mon bureau !! #paris #eiffel by Emmanuel Gadenne, on Flickr


The Grand Boulevards #paris by grettata, on Flickr


Paris by Balderi Marco, on Flickr


----------



## felip

03_ParisVuDepuisBeaubourg by cvalette, on Flickr


Paris by Sheltie owner, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Les toits de Paris depuis la terrase de l'Agence Delprat et Associés 3 by paspog, on Flickr


favsflickr-32 by henryreyes, on Flickr


favsflickr-40 by henryreyes, on Flickr


Paris by Simon Massicotte, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Tour Eiffel en Paris, Francia. by Magiu_photography, on Flickr


Motionless by Jamie Frith, on Flickr


Carousel et Tour Eiffel by delfry, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Black Sunset par Eric Faussabry, sur Flickr


Umbrella Day in Paris par Nico Geerlings, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par MO 75, sur Flickr


Le chat de la rue des glycines . par Thibaut Lafaye, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Panorama Grand Palais par Anne_Seb_Yoann, sur Flickr


Bibliothèque de l'Assemblée nationale par Thierry Selva, sur Flickr


Paris, Cité de l’Arche 175 par J0N6, sur Flickr


La galerie des moulages (Cité de l'architecture et du patrimoine à Paris) par dalbera, sur Flickr


IMG_0728 par Gaël Chardon, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Jardin des Tuileries (FRANCE, Paris) © K Alexander par Kalexander2010, sur Flickr


Instantané au jardin du Carrousel. par Zagreusfm, sur Flickr


tuileries, place de la concorde and arc de triomphe par Jennie Filer Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Happy Chinese New Year ! by marc do, on Flickr


Les toits de Paris depuis la terrase de l'Agence Delprat et Associés 20 by paspog, on Flickr


Les toits de Paris depuis la terrase de l'Agence Delprat et Associés 19 la rue du Faubourg Saint-Antoine by paspog, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe by chris.chabot, on Flickr


IMG_0517 by ush1979, on Flickr


Paris, l'hiver by Calinore, on Flickr

Cluny by hazelnutsyrup, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Euro 2011 France Day 2-475.jpg by JewandKitty, on Flickr


Euro 2011 France Day 2-485.jpg by JewandKitty, on Flickr


Euro 2011 France Day 2-415.jpg by JewandKitty, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Avenue des Champs-Élysées by timothy1098, on Flickr


Euro 2011 France Day 2-400.jpg by JewandKitty, on Flickr


Euro 2011 France Day 2-408.jpg by JewandKitty, on Flickr


Euro 2011 France Day 2-412.jpg by JewandKitty, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Paris 02 by ivanablagojevic, on Flickr


#street of #paris #ravoli #france #idf by HFZ AMIN, on Flickr


Tour Nord, Notre-Dame, Paris by mehdi_AITHAMMOU, on Flickr


Quai de Seine, Paris by mehdi_AITHAMMOU, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Fantastic photos, guys! :cheers2:


----------



## Parra 1

Paris sous le soleil couchant by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris : le Moulin Rouge by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris : le Palais de Chaillot ! by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Le château de Versailles ... by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris : vue aérienne sur les Invalides ... by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris : vue aérienne by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Ruelle typique ... by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_7395 by bangbangb00gie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_9087 by bangbangb00gie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_7469 by bangbangb00gie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_7440 by bangbangb00gie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

121114 Paris Day5 - 聖母院。La Regalade。瑪德蓮教堂。協合廣場。 by ivy_xyxyx, on Flickr


121114 Paris Day5 - 聖母院。La Regalade。瑪德蓮教堂。協合廣場。 by ivy_xyxyx, on Flickr


121114 Paris Day5 - 聖母院。La Regalade。瑪德蓮教堂。協合廣場。 by ivy_xyxyx, on Flickr


121114 Paris Day5 - 聖母院。La Regalade。瑪德蓮教堂。協合廣場。 by ivy_xyxyx, on Flickr


121114 Paris Day5 - 聖母院。La Regalade。瑪德蓮教堂。協合廣場。 by ivy_xyxyx, on Flickr


121114 Paris Day5 - 聖母院。La Regalade。瑪德蓮教堂。協合廣場。 by ivy_xyxyx, on Flickr


121114 Paris Day5 - 聖母院。La Regalade。瑪德蓮教堂。協合廣場。 by ivy_xyxyx, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Paris by devman80, on Flickr


Paris by devman80, on Flickr


Gargouille by devman80, on Flickr


Seine by devman80, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Winter in Paris by Jamie Frith, on Flickr


Paris by nwhiting1, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

pique-nique au parc de sceaux. 2011 par le petit photographe, sur Flickr


Jardin du Luxembourg par MomentaryShutter, sur Flickr


SAM_8486 par jplemar31, sur Flickr


Golden suburb par Yo from Paris, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Façade du Quai d'Orsay par francediplomatie, sur Flickr


St Sulpice Fountain par crystalseas, sur Flickr


Musée Rodin, Paris par Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, sur Flickr


Paris côté cour. par Zagreusfm, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

120827 14 11 France, Paris, La Defense par schlijper, sur Flickr


Paris Passage Choiseul par Phil Beard, sur Flickr


Paris 2010 par pamelaspunch, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great photos guys :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Hippopotamus by lorenzoviolone , on Flickr


Paris's Streets by lorenzoviolone , on Flickr


Buildings by lorenzoviolone , on Flickr


Cityscape by lorenzoviolone , on Flickr


Tour Eiffel by Aviuki, on Flickr


Les nymphes monumentales by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


L'arc by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## chris_maiden

The most beautiful by far.


----------



## charpentier

Paris-vue-RDC-nuit par phileascope, sur Flickr


Ô Ville Lumière par Edeuzo, sur Flickr


Vue Paris par devman80, sur Flickr


A Magic View par Jerem photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Snow Storm I par Philippe Lejeanvre, sur Flickr


IMG_3366 par Jason Raish, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par internetophile75017, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par straightfromthecask, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par straightfromthecask, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris by night par flashandtrash, sur Flickr


CAP-7213 par CreART Photography, sur Flickr


Passage d'Enfer, Paris, 20/01/2013. par DPC★313, sur Flickr


Versailles par graviswolfy, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris at night Eiffel Tower, every hour, on the hour, the tower goes into 'sparkle' mode by jinxsi1960, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel Tower Paris by jinxsi1960, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel Tower Paris at night LR4 by jinxsi1960, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel Tower Paris at night LR4 by jinxsi1960, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel Tower Paris at night LR4 by jinxsi1960, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel Tower Paris at night LR4 by jinxsi1960, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View from the Eiffel Tower Paris at night LR4 by jinxsi1960, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Charpentier, are those from yesterday?


----------



## charpentier

Yes, except the last two.


Matinée blanche sur le Champ de Mars par Damien [Phototrend.fr], sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paname Café par stay free1, sur Flickr


Seine par stay free1, sur Flickr


Paris par stay free1, sur Flickr


Pont au Double - Paris 2011 par christian.lamotte, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boule à neige by [salociN], on Flickr


DSCF3922 by 雷獸, on Flickr


DSCF3916 by 雷獸, on Flickr


Arc de Triumph  by bettyschendel, on Flickr


Eternal Flame at Unknown Solders by bettyschendel, on Flickr


Varia Umanità by albi_tai, on Flickr


2013-02-11 15.05.17 D90 by 。scar。史卡兒, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Arc d' triomphe Paris by jinxsi1960, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Arc d' triomphe Paris by jinxsi1960, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Arc d' triomphe Paris by jinxsi1960, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Arc d' triomphe Paris by jinxsi1960, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00315 by Yongary, on Flickr


DSC00313 by Yongary, on Flickr


DSC00403 by Yongary, on Flickr


DSC00373 by Yongary, on Flickr


DSC08637 by Yongary, on Flickr


DSC08658 by Yongary, on Flickr


DSC08641 by Yongary, on Flickr


DSC08811 by Yongary, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Arc d' triomphe Paris by jinxsi1960, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris coucher de soleil sur l'avenue Gambetta 4 by paspog, on Flickr


Paris coucher de soleil sur l'avenue Gambetta 6 by paspog, on Flickr


Paris coucher de soleil sur l'avenue Gambetta 5 by paspog, on Flickr


Untitled by Berk Akşen, on Flickr


Untitled by Berk Akşen, on Flickr


Untitled by Berk Akşen, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower by d6v1d, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Sainte-Chapelle, Paris, France par tpanfil, sur Flickr


Gargoyles of Notre Dame Paris par Eerko, sur Flickr


Musée de Cluny, Rear Courtyard, Paris, France par tpanfil, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Eiffel Appearance par Your Funny Uncle, sur Flickr


Je t'aime par colorstains, sur Flickr


Bohême In Paris par NikoCa, sur Flickr


 « Le temps c'est comme un flocon de neige, pendant qu'on se demande ce que l'on va faire avec, il fond. » par Pixelicus, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Opéra Palais Garnier par Eerko, sur Flickr


Paris_907 par CharlieBrigante, sur Flickr


Paris_624 par CharlieBrigante, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris_691 copie par CharlieBrigante, sur Flickr


Place des Vosges - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Buildings par lorenzoviolone , sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0775 by morganlesli, on Flickr


Paris by pontfire, on Flickr


Misty sunrise by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


004_6666-LR4 copy by Chingon76, on Flickr


Paris & Provence Photography Tours by Band of Light, on Flickr


Paris & Provence Photography Holidays by Band of Light, on Flickr


Paris vu depuis la terrasse de la Maison du Danemark sur les Champs-Elysées 2 by paspog, on Flickr


Paris vu depuis la terrasse de la Maison du Danemark sur les Champs-Elysées 4 la verrière du Grand Palis, la Grande Bibliothèque, le Panthéon by paspog, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Thanks Christos! :cheers2:


----------



## Parra 1

_1080271 by earthtoandrea, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Azlan Yaacob, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Quai de la Mégisserie, Paris by Snipershot Holanda, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Cafe Le Deux Palais, Paris by Snipershot Holanda, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame back. Paris by Snipershot Holanda, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Saint-Sulpice, Paris by Snipershot Holanda, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Champ de Mars view from Tour Eiffel by Snipershot Holanda, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame at night from Pont Saint-Michel by Snipershot Holanda, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyR

Wonderful thread. So much beauty. 

Tomorrow I will take some time and relax and look through the whole thread slowly. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Dusk on the Seine Paris by Gabriel Gets, on Flickr


Pont des beaux arts Paris II by Gabriel Gets, on Flickr


Paris by pontfire, on Flickr


Untitled by antonio ramudo, on Flickr


Johnson.Moment in Time by Picture This World, on Flickr


Late Night at Champs-Élysées by jealoucy, on Flickr


Paris vu depuis la terrasse de la Maison du Danemark sur les Champs-Elysées 10 by paspog, on Flickr


----------



## luiyi




----------



## luiyi




----------



## luiyi

[email protected]


----------



## charpentier

An opened door par ► vino', sur Flickr


Urban Mythologies : The Pyramid and the Apple par Gilderic Photography, sur Flickr


Le centre Georges Pompidou (Paris) par dalbera, sur Flickr


Gare de Lyon par chris.chabot, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, Arc de Triomphe by J.P | Photography, on Flickr


CIMG3204 by Akieboy, on Flickr


CIMG3209 by Akieboy, on Flickr


CIMG3207 by Akieboy, on Flickr


P3270045 by Akieboy, on Flickr


P3270048 by Akieboy, on Flickr


Paris visited in 2005 by aixcracker, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Swept Away par chris.chabot, sur Flickr


My favorite 12 of 2012: #9 par chris.chabot, sur Flickr


She knew how to make an entrance par chris.chabot, sur Flickr


Dining in style par chris.chabot, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris-6536 par AkiraleShiba, sur Flickr


Paris : parc de la Villette par alain Merck, sur Flickr


_MG_5967_1 par fleonardi2, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Sacrebleu! par bertrand kulik, sur Flickr


Lune Eiffelienne par bertrand kulik, sur Flickr


Bassin de la Villette par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


Bassin de la Villette par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


White Nights par Cycle the Ghost Round, sur Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Paris,,, c'est la belle ville


----------



## KiffKiff

By rougetete









By rougetete









By rougetete









By rougetete









By rougetete









By rougetete









By rougetete


----------



## Parra 1

//// ^ \\\\ by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Mme Eiffel from The Wall For Peace by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Lava by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Misty sunrise by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Misty sunrise by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sacré Coeur by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Top of the world by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

National Day @ Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Make light by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Winter games 2 by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

:applause:


----------



## christos-greece

L'arc de Triomph by Yasendra Amerasinghe, on Flickr


Die Dächer von Paris by was-fuers-auge, on Flickr


Stade de France, from Montmartre by Iam04, on Flickr


Instituit de France 2 by Iam04, on Flickr


Instituit de France by Iam04, on Flickr


CAP_8064 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


ParisianLocal-Series-MarathondeParis31 by serene movement, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Le centre Georges Pompidou (CNAC), Beaubourg, Paris, 2012. by Martin Argyroglo, on Flickr


Paris bridge by Juliotrlima, on Flickr


Paris from the sky by saaggo, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe de l'Étoile, Paris, France by schaazzz, on Flickr


IMG_7480 by FCaerul, on Flickr


IMG_7534 by FCaerul, on Flickr


Champs-Élysées by jlucaas, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Awesome! :cheers2:


----------



## balthazar

Musee D'Orsay Clock di rorytait, su Flickr


Musée d'Orsay di thgreiner, su Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

My territory by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

( I ) by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

─┼─── by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

French lady by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

An "Englishwoman" in Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

qqq


----------



## christos-greece

Gard du Nord by BNG7, on Flickr


DSC_2674 by Front de Gauche Val de France 95, on Flickr


Paris rue Ordener 28 de nouveaux logements by paspog, on Flickr


The Winter by J.P | Photography, on Flickr


Ghosts lining up by Shin新Rico, on Flickr


La tradition des cadenas by j2m50, on Flickr


France - Paris in the Fall by World-wide-gifts.com, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

IMG_1298 Immeuble Jassedé par thomas alan, sur Flickr


62bis rue de La Tour, windows par SandrineT, sur Flickr


27 quai Anatole Fance par SandrineT, sur Flickr


Villa Berthe (la Hublotière) [1896]- Le Vesinet par RUAMPS ©, sur Flickr


Villa Berthe (la Hublotière) [1896]- Le Vesinet par RUAMPS ©, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

27bis Quai Anatole France par SandrineT, sur Flickr


BNP pediment par SandrineT, sur Flickr


84 rue la Fontaine par SandrineT, sur Flickr


along the rue de Longchamp par SandrineT, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Calle París by gmarchant.d, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Arco del Carrousel de las Tullerias by Charli52, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Fuente Plaza de la Concorde, Paris by Charli52, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Petit Palais, Paris by Charli52, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Grand Palais, Paris by Charli52, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Farola Plaza de la Concorde, Paris by Charli52, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Puente Alexandre III, Paris. by Charli52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20130106 Paris Place Vendôme - Traversée de Paris - Bentley Mark VI -(1946-52)-001 by anhndee, on Flickr


20130106 Paris Place Vendôme - Traversée de Paris - DB Le Mans -(1959-62)- by anhndee, on Flickr


20130106 Paris Place Vendôme - Traversée de Paris - Citroên type 2 Petite citron -(1922-26)-004 by anhndee, on Flickr


20130106 Paris Place Vendôme - Traversée de Paris - Chevrolet Impala SS -(1961-69)-001 by anhndee, on Flickr


20130106 Paris Place Vendôme - Traversée de Paris - Lamborghini 400 GT 2+2 -(1966-68)-003 by anhndee, on Flickr


20130106 Paris Place Vendôme - Traversée de Paris - Citroen SM -(1970-75)-001 by anhndee, on Flickr


Le long du canal Saint-Denis, Saint-Denis 12 la limite entre Saint-Denis et Aubervilliers by paspog, on Flickr


Le long du canal Saint-Denis, Saint-Denis 13 by paspog, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Grand Palais di pietroizzo, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Arc de Triomphe, Paris di Ian Bramham, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

T FL di gherm, su Flickr


----------



## Cujas

Paris La défense


----------



## RobertWalpole

If Paris were a woman, I would caress her every crevice! What a beauty!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Reposant by Ubierno, on Flickr


Cathédrale Notre-Dame by Ubierno, on Flickr


Notre-Dame by Ubierno, on Flickr


Sacré Coeur B&W by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Project Italie 13 - Residence Super Italie by Trowbridge Estate, on Flickr


Project Italie 13 - Residence Abeille by Trowbridge Estate, on Flickr


20130106 Paris Place Vendôme - Traversée de Paris - Honda 750 Four -(1969-77)-001 by anhndee, on Flickr


20130106 Paris Place Vendôme - Traversée de Paris Suzuki GT 500 -(1976-77)- by anhndee, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Le Louvre variation1 di Adrien Sifre, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Le Louvre variation2 di Adrien Sifre, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Senza titolo  di McSaoul, su Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

CAP_8626 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


CAP_8619 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


CAP_8514 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


CAP_8604 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Avemano

KiffKiff said:


> By eivisso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By eivisso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By eivisso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By eivisso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By eivisso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By eivisso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By eivisso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By eivisso


Wow, pure Art !


----------



## Dr.Luay

Amazing Paris , nice updates ..


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Paris by Laurent photography, on Flickr


Paris (Seine) by Gianmarco Lorusso, on Flickr


Paris belongs to those who wake-up early V2 by PhilND8, on Flickr


La Seine by SamuelFG, on Flickr


Paris 2e by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


Paris 2e by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


Paris 2e by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


Paris 2e by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I've just passed through this tiny square near the St-Germain church and realized it's one of the most beautiful places possible:


Rue Furstemberg by john weiss, on Flickr


Saint-Germain by john weiss, on Flickr


Rue de Furstemberg by haimingyan, on Flickr


P8250321 by philip_sheldrake, on Flickr


Square along Rue de Furstemberg by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Square near St. Germain des Pres by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Place de Furstemberg, Saint Germain des Prés, Paris, France by Batistini Gaston, on Flickr

The photos don't do it justice, at all.


----------



## Axelferis

We love!


----------



## balthazar

SaCrE cOeUr di Beltran Romero, su Flickr


----------



## charpentier

33 rue du Champs-de-Mars, Paris VIIe - Architecte Octave Raquin par Yvette Gauthier, sur Flickr


231 rue de Lafayette par PatrickJWallace, sur Flickr


Façade @ 1 rue Huysmans, 6ème par SandrineT, sur Flickr


Café de l'Esplanade par SandrineT, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

3 rue Chernoviz, balconies par SandrineT, sur Flickr


2-4 avenue Mercedes par SandrineT, sur Flickr


12 rue de l'Assomption par SandrineT, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

5 Avenue VanDyck, entrance par SandrineT, sur Flickr


Bo-z-Arts façade by the Champ de Mars par SandrineT, sur Flickr


25 Avenue Mozart, windows par SandrineT, sur Flickr


5 Avenue VanDyck par SandrineT, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

camch041 by chperrot, on Flickr


camch034 by chperrot, on Flickr


Cloaked golden statute (Palais de Chaillot) at Place de Trocadero with Eiffel tower in the background IMG_9061 by garethwong, on Flickr


Inside / Outside by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


paris by night by newsunglasses, on Flickr


underthebridge by foutriqu1, on Flickr


Light Up My Parisian Night by timvasvi, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

La ville lumière par Michael Muraz, sur Flickr


Starshine over Paris par iPh4n70M, sur Flickr


La Défense vue de la Tour Eiffel par nachocientos, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sur le pont des Arts by brigeham34, on Flickr


L'île de la Cité by brigeham34, on Flickr


Blindé by brigeham34, on Flickr


Le peintre by brigeham34, on Flickr


Le pont des Arts by brigeham34, on Flickr


CAP_8824 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


CAP_8820 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


CAP_8813 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Grand Palais par Tristan ℛ☽♠, sur Flickr


Avenue Winston Churchill par Tristan ℛ☽♠, sur Flickr


Sans titre par Tristan ℛ☽♠, sur Flickr


Beautiful Paris par Tristan ℛ☽♠, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

The Madeleine and Chopin | 120915-0472-jikatu par jikatu, sur Flickr


Paris | 120915-0475-jikatu par jikatu, sur Flickr


Jardin des Tuileries par krakus2, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

By PatrickJWallace









By eivisso









By PatrickJWallace









By PatrickJWallace









By eivisso









By eivisso









By PFRunner


----------



## Parra 1

Vidriera de Notre Dame, Paris by Charli52, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Altar Mayor Sainte Chapelle, Paris2 by Charli52, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Palacio y Jardines de Luxemburgo, Paris by Charli52, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Palacio de Justicia by Charli52, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Torre Eiffel by Charli52, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame, Paris2 by Charli52, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Baldaquino Iglesia du Dome, Los Inválidos, Paris1 by Charli52, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Cupula Iglesia du Dome, Los Inválidos, Paris1 by Charli52, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

l'élégante par Mr-Pan, sur Flickr


Le square Rapp à Paris par dalbera, sur Flickr


G Fouquet, joaillier par ClydeHouse, sur Flickr


Salon du Café de Paris par ClydeHouse, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Art nouveau par Roberto Hernández MontoyaEnvoyer un FlickrMail, sur Flickr


Montparnasse 1900 par brasserie Paris, sur Flickr


Bouillon Racine par tobyct, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Le Télégraphe, dining room par Yvette Gauthier, sur Flickr


brasserie bofinger par Janesdead, sur Flickr


La Fermette Marbeuf. par Queenie & the Dew, sur Flickr


----------



## richifrance

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8702394877/in/photostream


----------



## richifrance




----------



## christos-greece

Paris|France|DayTwo by Space Pirate Queen, on Flickr


The Canal Saint-Martin - Paris. by Jim Linwood, on Flickr


Diva by philippe b photography, on Flickr


IMGP6624 by Synnyster, on Flickr


IMGP6529 by Synnyster, on Flickr


IMGP6305 by Synnyster, on Flickr


IMGP6375 by Synnyster, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Magasin Antoine - deventure par antoine1745, sur Flickr


Parisianlocal-Snow-umbrella35 par serene movement, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par -will wilson- (on the road again), sur Flickr


Café Pouchkine in Printemps par Paris in Four Months, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Le jardin de la maison de l'Amérique latine (Paris) par dalbera, sur Flickr


Jardin du Luxembourg, Paris par (^_~) [MARK'N MARKUS] (~_^), sur Flickr


Jardin du Luxembourg par ubikiberry, sur Flickr


París par Sue-W., sur Flickr


París par Sue-W., sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Les toits de Paris by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Morning rush hour by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Printemps Haussmann by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Coucher de soleil sur Alexandre III by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Lever sur la Seine by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Les nymphes monumentales by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

La Defense 24 par Philipp Götze, sur Flickr


Paris | La defense par Victor Pérez :: victorperezp.com, sur Flickr


La Defense 16 par Philipp Götze, sur Flickr


The Old and New par J.P | Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## felip

Rio Sena - Senna River by claudio.marcio2, on Flickr


Senna RIver by MarcoIE, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Senna River From the Eiffel Tower by Deivi Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Senna sunset 02 by Maurizio Fontana, on Flickr


Cloudy light in Paris river by garfie76, on Flickr


----------



## felip

source


----------



## balthazar

Paris-roofs-Eiffel Tower on the back di Annie Guilloret, su Flickr


----------



## tunggp

autumn shades in Paris by Paul SKG, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Même vue, deux ans après by M4thi3u | www.mathieulegrand.fr, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Lampione Parigi sotto albero by clavan8283, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Notre Dame by KTL Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Louvre by Sébastien LORY, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

L Orangerie by Paul SKG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris La Défense by -pieton-, on Flickr


flot urbain pano by foutriqu1, on Flickr


la tour montparnasse by gwadazindien, on Flickr


la Défense by _Amritash_, on Flickr


Where's everyone gone? Paris La Defense Panorama Sony a99 SLT & Carl Zeiss 24-70mm f2.8 by Paul in Leeds, on Flickr


chienne de vie by foutriqu1, on Flickr


moonrise over La Défense, Paris, France by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Half & half: 











===











https://www.facebook.com/theworkofvahrammuratyan


----------



## RUNBKK

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73157


----------



## RUNBKK

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73157









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73157


----------



## tunggp

Paris street life


Random Paris by fredcan, on Flickr


I want that dog by GioMagPhotographer, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Japonaise au Jardin des Plantes by Calinore, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Paris, petite ceinture by flallier, on Flickr



Me and myself by vincentlanglois, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

La Santé à Louer by Tranuf, on Flickr



Untitled by rodolphe.sebbah, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Going Home, La Defense, Paris by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr



Bistro Le Coq Rico, rue Lepic, Montmartre by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Far from everything by Hugo Bernard, on Flickr


Canal street by farf_, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

benjamin godard catch me if you dare by Benjamin Godard Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Paris from the dome of the Sacre Couer Basilica. by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


Heat wave in Paris by Laurent photography, on Flickr


Montmartre by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


La Conciergerie - Paris by Cebb Photo, on Flickr


Paris by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr


April In Paris - 11 by Sir Hectimere, on Flickr


Paris from Sacre Coeur HDR by jbarc in BC, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Weekend 2013 by tonymurrell, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Weekend 2013 by tonymurrell, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Weekend 2013 by tonymurrell, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris_2013_22 by Alf Igel, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Day in Paris 2013 by paveldobrovsky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris May 2013 127 by romamoma, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - Notre-Dame de Paris - View with Seine :: HDR by Omar.H Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris from Montmartre by Madebycedric, on Flickr


----------



## Scoubidou75

*Reims*

C'est sympa comme photo mais c'est pas Paris c'est la cathédrale de Reims 



Parra 1 said:


> Paris May 2013 127 by romamoma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Walking Along the River Seine. Paris. by Tara Holland, on Flickr


Angelique by mikefranklin, on Flickr


St. Medard square in bloom by mikefranklin, on Flickr


Les Halles (13) by misi212, on Flickr


Paris, Canal Saint-Martin by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


Les Halles by misi212, on Flickr


View of Paris from the dome of the Sacre Couer Basilica. by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sacré coeur by Benoit photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel tower by night by Benoit photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Palais garnier by Benoit photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Les invalides by Benoit photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Basilique montmartre by snow by Benoit photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Montmartre by snow by Benoit photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Institut de france by Benoit photography, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Sunset from Montparnasse by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr



Sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Abbesses Twilight by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Champs-Elysées avenue with christmas 2012 lights at dusk by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris sous la neige by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Alexandre III by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Place Dalida - Montmartre by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame de Paris by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

River Sienne Paris - France by peterbeltus, on Flickr


Camera(130) (3) by FolsomNatural, on Flickr


Notre Dame de Paris by A. Barsacchi, on Flickr


Ville Lumière by A. Barsacchi, on Flickr


Paris view from Notre Dame by 85Darwin, on Flickr


2012-05-04 Paris 269 - Eiffelturm.jpg by RudiErnst, on Flickr


2012-05-04 Paris 293 - La Defense.jpg by RudiErnst, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*La Muette*, Château of the OECD


Palais de la Muette OECD par Destination Europe, sur Flickr


SALLE ROGER OCKRENT par marsupilami92, sur Flickr


P1220444 par georg.erber, sur Flickr


Palais de la Muette Paris par Destination Europe, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Eiffel Appearance par Your Funny Uncle, sur Flickr


rollerblade, urban, paris, freeskate, speed, roller, rollerblade  par AuthenticRollerblade, sur Flickr


Canal Saint Martin, París par Rayuela Hipertextual, sur Flickr


Rue de la Bûcherie par Phahie / Tom Fahy, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Rue de l'Ancienne Comédie par LostNCheeseland, sur Flickr



Paris, Montmartre par Calinore, sur Flickr



paris streets par derekwilliams2013, sur Flickr



notre dame par derekwilliams2013, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by milosz bolechowski, on Flickr


IMG_5407 by Dan.Pan, on Flickr


IMG_5032 by Dan.Pan, on Flickr


IMG_5647 by Dan.Pan, on Flickr


LA BNF by marsupilami92, on Flickr


REPEUPLEUR by marsupilami92, on Flickr


PASSERELLE SIMONE DE BEAUVOIR by marsupilami92, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Untitled by EtherealMemory, on Flickr


Seine by Sandra liveitdown, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris sous la neige by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Grande crue de la Seine by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Bir Hakeim sous la neige by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Abbesses Twilight by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Arts-et-Metiers Subway Station (Ligne 11) by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Night view of Seine River from Saint Michel Bridge by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Top of Le Printemps Department store by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Moulin Rouge by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lost in the World by A. Barsacchi, on Flickr


Notre-Dame de Paris by A. Barsacchi, on Flickr


Levels by naeem151287, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


Internet by annaprichard, on Flickr


Paris by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr


Paris from Sacre Coeur HDR by jbarc in BC, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Le Montmartre moins connue 1 by Antonio Sanchez Garrido-Absent, back in October, on Flickr


JHM-2007-0266 - Paris, Tramway T3 by jhm0284, on Flickr


----------



## felip

La maison rose de la Butte Montmartre by Julie70, on Flickr


----------



## felip

Notre Dame de Paris - 9-06-2006 - 7h20 by Panoramas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by J P | Photography, on Flickr


Trankilou au centre Pompidou by Seylor Lula, on Flickr


Un petit coin de parapluie by Something Sighted, on Flickr


Front-de-Seine - Paris by Cebb Photo, on Flickr


Louvre by Lars Anker-Rasch, on Flickr


Heat wave in Paris by Laurent photography, on Flickr


Paris by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Maison de la Chine by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sainte-Chapelle by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sainte-Chapelle by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

France - Île-de-France - Paris - Sainte-Chapelle, 4 Boulevard du Palais, 75001 Paris, France -_ by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Opera Garnier Paris by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

2013-05-25 Gare du Nord par Patrice Koch, sur Flickr


2013-06-02 Pont Alexandre III par Patrice Koch, sur Flickr


notre dame par derekwilliams2013, sur Flickr


notre dame par derekwilliams2013, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#paris #france by oleg-anisimov, on Flickr


Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


paris_cityscape-wallpaper-1280x800 by 5Bernie5, on Flickr


View of Paris from the dome of the Sacre Couer Basilica. by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


Paris by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr


April In Paris - 11 by Sir Hectimere, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

christos-greece said:


> Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Goodness me, what a pic. Thanks a million, Christos!


----------



## christos-greece

Paris With Love by DOnLee_esc, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower Night Light by DOnLee_esc, on Flickr


Autumn Leaves by DOnLee_esc, on Flickr


Paris Skyline IV by | J | B |, on Flickr


Paris Skyline III by | J | B |, on Flickr


April In Paris - 10 by Sir Hectimere, on Flickr


Heat wave in Paris by Laurent photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Place Vendôme by Night by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sacré Coeur from Pigalle by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame de Paris and Seine River at Dusk by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Alexander III bridge by night by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Night view of Seine River from Saint Michel Bridge by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Meeting by Eric Dufour photographies, on Flickr


Laon - Cathédrale Notre-Dame - Façade nord by Morio60, on Flickr


[P] Valmy / Grande Arche / Paris by zzapback, on Flickr


View from Sacre Coeur by karstenphoto, on Flickr


April In Paris - 9 by Sir Hectimere, on Flickr


Av. de la Grande Armee by Bekim Nela, on Flickr


DSC_6261 by LeTeinturier, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

France - Île-de-France - Paris - Pont de la Concorde, 75007 Paris, France -_-3 by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sunset on Eiffel Tower and Grand Palais glass roof from top of Printemps Department store. by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Montmartre hill district, Sacre Coeur Basilica and Trinite Church clock tower before sunset from Printemps rooftop department store in winter. by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Spinning whirligig in Trocadéro with Eiffel Tower in the background. by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Galerie Colbert by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Fontaine des Quatre-Parties-du-Monde by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Galerie Colbert by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Saint Paul from rue Sévigné in Le Marais in Paris by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Soirs bleus d'été

Great Pics Parra 1 , especially the #2393


----------



## christos-greece

We'll Fall Apart On The Weekend by Forty-Forty, on Flickr


PARIS panoramic by klepher, on Flickr


SPARKLE IN THE NIGHT - PARIS by Jason Denning, on Flickr


Paris skyline, France by Luke,Ma, on Flickr


Paris skyline, France by Luke,Ma, on Flickr


Crowd of tourists at the Eiffel Tower in Paris, France by silkfactory.com, on Flickr


Le carrousel de la Tour Eiffel old fashioned carousel by silkfactory.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cour de cassation, Paris‎ by level42_ch, on Flickr


Untitled by victortsu, on Flickr


IMG_1189 by alfheima, on Flickr


marche des femmes contre l’austérité, Paris by level42_ch, on Flickr


IMG_1188 by alfheima, on Flickr


Parisian Architecture by PlotzPhoto, on Flickr


Paris. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

and this city exists...
It is Paris.
:applause:


----------



## Parra 1

View of Paris with Basilica of Sainte Clotilde in the Foreground from Printemps rooftop department store in winter before sunset. by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont de Bercy by night by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Saint Paul from rue Sévigné in Le Marais in Paris by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Montmartre by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View of la Defense Financial District from Pont de Neuilly by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Cold and Concrete by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View of Tour Saint-Jacques by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Metro Francklin-Roosevelt by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris La Defense par Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, sur Flickr


Clash of titans par S.D.G Photographie, sur Flickr


The Enterprise par Christophe Kiciak, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris / sunset version by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Paris Windows by Brian Utesch (shutterBRI), on Flickr


Passerelle Alibert, Canal Saint-Martin, Paris by level42_ch, on Flickr


Paris by pixiprol, on Flickr


Quai de Valmy, Paris by level42_ch, on Flickr


Paris view (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr


Paris by Bekim Nela, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

River Seine, Paris France di adrienne_bartl, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Eiffel Tower from the Seine, Paris France di adrienne_bartl, su Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sunset on Eiffel Tower and Grand Palais glass roof from top of Printemps Department store. by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Place de la Victoire by Night by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Saint Paul from rue Sévigné in Le Marais in Paris by night by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Saint Paul from rue Sévigné in Le Marais in Paris by night by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Abbesses Twillight by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Abbesses Twillight by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Vilette by Pitchouscrap, on Flickr


La Vilette by Pitchouscrap, on Flickr


Paris by Pitchouscrap, on Flickr


Untitled by invadermimi, on Flickr


Untitled by invadermimi, on Flickr


Les Champs-Elysées by Philippe Clabots, on Flickr


Paris - Arc de Triomphe de l'Etoile by Philippe Clabots, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Petit Palais by night. by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sacré Coeur and Trinité Bell Tower from Le Printemps department store rooftop terrace before sunset. by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

France - Île-de-France - Paris - Pont de la Concorde, 75007 Paris, France -_-2 by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The main stair of Conservatoire National des Arts et Metiers Museum. by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Fontaine Medicis by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Galeries Lafayette by night with Christmas lights by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

eiffel-2013j.jpg by James Popple, on Flickr


paris-2013n.jpg by James Popple, on Flickr


paris-2013m.jpg by James Popple, on Flickr


paris-2013k.jpg by James Popple, on Flickr


paris-2013h.jpg by James Popple, on Flickr


CAP-10827 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


Saint Sulpice by Rozzdth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

拉法葉百貨 Galeries Lafayette Haussmann by linolo, on Flickr


拉法葉百貨 Galeries Lafayette Haussmann by linolo, on Flickr


拉法葉百貨 Galeries Lafayette Haussmann by linolo, on Flickr


拉法葉百貨 Galeries Lafayette Haussmann by linolo, on Flickr


拉法葉百貨 Galeries Lafayette Haussmann by linolo, on Flickr


拉法葉百貨 Galeries Lafayette Haussmann by linolo, on Flickr


拉法葉百貨 Galeries Lafayette Haussmann by linolo, on Flickr


拉法葉百貨 Galeries Lafayette Haussmann by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, parapluies by Calinore, on Flickr


Paris, parapluies by Calinore, on Flickr


100_4382 by danydevil92, on Flickr


100_4395 by danydevil92, on Flickr


100_4349 by danydevil92, on Flickr


100_4368 by danydevil92, on Flickr


100_4325 by danydevil92, on Flickr


100_4436 by danydevil92, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Paris View di Delaville, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Paris View di Delaville, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Paris View di Delaville, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Paris in the snow di Delaville, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Le Chat Noir de Montmartre di Delaville, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Paris by Night di Delaville, su Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Citroen DS 19 parked in from of Le Louvre by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Old man walking while snowing in Parc Monceau by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The Main Stair inside Opera Garnier in Paris by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Obelisque de la Concorde by night by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Printemps Department Store with Christmas Lights by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Place de la Concorde under the burning sky of sunset time. by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Place de la Concorde under the burning sky of sunset time. by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

N13 and La Defense by Night by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Night view of Seine River from Saint Michel Bridge by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Night view of Seine River from Saint Michel Bridge by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

20120325_DSC02268 di Wilfred.Y.Wong, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

20120325_DSC02246 di Wilfred.Y.Wong, su Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sunset on Iena Bridge with a statue in the foreground by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Statues in place de la Concorde under the burning sky of sunset time. by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Monceau by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sunset on the Seine river and Notre Dame de Paris Cathedral from Sully bridge. by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

musée du Louvre by gu-aXx, on Flickr


City Paris by gu-aXx, on Flickr


Long-exposure by gu-aXx, on Flickr


Cathédrale Notre Dame de Paris by gu-aXx, on Flickr


Saint by gu-aXx, on Flickr


Paris View from up Eiffel Tower on a Foggy Day by 輕如紙張, on Flickr


through the urban sail by desvignespascal, on Flickr


Overlooking Paris from Top of Montmartre by 輕如紙張, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Un air de plage (Juin 2013) by Ostrevents, on Flickr


Vestiges (juin 2013) by Ostrevents, on Flickr


Petits pavillons (Juin 2013) by Ostrevents, on Flickr


Roundabout by moremonks, on Flickr


Untitled by Malckatraz, on Flickr


Untitled by Malckatraz, on Flickr


Cityscape: Summit of Eiffel Tower by The SDB, on Flickr


Front of Notre Dame by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Mairie du 15ème Arrondissement - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Mairie du Ve Arrondissement par SafetyFist, sur Flickr


Mairie du XIXème arrondissement - Paris par DavidB1977, sur Flickr


Mairie du 13ème par Alexandre Ponsin, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Eiffel Tower par William Self, sur Flickr


Copeau-2946 par Copeau, sur Flickr


Paris Pont Alexandre III et Les Invalides HDR par DinosaursAreNotDead, sur Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash

The most beautiful city. :cheers:


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame de Paris Cathedral and Ile de la Cité from Sully bridge after sunset by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Arc de Triomphe and Champs-Elysées avenue with christmas 2011 lights at dusk, La Defense financial district in the background. by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sunset on Place de la Concorde. by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Montmartre hill district, Sacre Coeur Basilica and Trinite Church clock tower before sunset from Printemps rooftop department store in winter. by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

From the Eiffel Tower - Paris, France by Lsnoeren88, on Flickr


Walking Along the Seine by Jocey K, on Flickr


On Guard by Jocey K, on Flickr


The River Seine by Jocey K, on Flickr


Walking Fast by Jocey K, on Flickr


Lots of Trees Along the River by Jocey K, on Flickr


View from Tour Montparnasse by RoxanneFry, on Flickr


Paris day 2 by javadoug, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

DSC_0192x2 by Laura Erickson XD, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

brefoto par Calinore, sur Flickr


** PARIS * MONTMARTRE * LE SACRE COEUR ** par By Corsu, sur Flickr


Fin d'après midi d'hiver #2 par jf garbez, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

2013-05-25 Canal Saint-Martin - Ecluse du Temple - Sunbird Omc Cobra par Patrice Koch, sur Flickr


Quais de la Seine © French Moments - Paris 104 par French Moments, sur Flickr


Quais de la Seine © French Moments - Paris 57 par French Moments, sur Flickr


Quais de la Seine © French Moments - Paris 58 par French Moments, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont Bir-Hakeim, Paris. by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


Girls by EPFLIEG Photographie, on Flickr


29062013-_DSC6651 by EPFLIEG Photographie, on Flickr


Untitled by tozofoto, on Flickr


2009-09-22 Paris (62).jpg by Danyel Beaudoin Photographie, on Flickr


2009-09-22 Paris (34).jpg by Danyel Beaudoin Photographie, on Flickr


2009-09-22 Paris (73).jpg by Danyel Beaudoin Photographie, on Flickr


2009-09-22 Paris (84).jpg by Danyel Beaudoin Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Stephen Walford Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Champs Elysees, Paris by Stephen Walford Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Rooftops by Stephen Walford Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - Boulevard Saint Germain by safpero, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - Notre-Dame de Paris - View with Seine :: HDR by Omar.H Photography, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Untitled-57 di Peter_Gawel, su Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris Gay Pride 2013 par ridel pascal, sur Flickr


Cortège par Pascal B., sur Flickr


Sous L'escalier par fidgi, sur Flickr


Square 13 par Neu7rinos, sur Flickr


City lights par Edgard.V, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

2013-06-16 Pique-nique quai de la Loire par Patrice Koch, sur Flickr


2013-06-16 le valmy 145 quai de valmy 75010 paris par Patrice Koch, sur Flickr


2013-06-29 Peking to Paris Finish n°72 par Patrice Koch, sur Flickr


2013-06-16 Parc de la Villette par Patrice Koch, sur Flickr


----------



## balthazar

View from Boulevard Haussmann di fede_gen88, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

View from Notre-Dame di fede_gen88, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Place de la Bastille di fede_gen88, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Le palais du Luxembourg di fede_gen88, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

View from Tour Montparnasse  di fede_gen88, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

View from Arc de Triomphe di fede_gen88, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Paris Cliché di Delaville, su Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris Canal Saint-Denis 65 Parc Pont de Flandre par paspog, sur Flickr


PASSERELLE SG par Eric Schaeff, sur Flickr


Passerelle Simone de Beauvoir - dessous par EricFirley, sur Flickr


Pont au Double et Notre Dame de Paris par Jack from Paris, sur Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Paris di Passion Leica, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Paris di Passion Leica, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Paris di Passion Leica, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Nation, Paris di Marji Lang, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Inavalides from Av.Tourville by Holanda R., on Flickr


Pagani Huayra from Qatar by JayR Photos, on Flickr


Paris 2013 by Yippi312, on Flickr


Paris 2013 by Yippi312, on Flickr


Paris 2013 by Yippi312, on Flickr


Paris 2013 by Yippi312, on Flickr


Paris la nuit by ulambert, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Pont Alexandre III di ¡arturii!, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Moulin Rouge di T i m o N, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

IMG_7893-2 di MarcoLG1980, su Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

NWES Paris 6 by NASCAR Whelen Euro Series, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Day in Paris 2013 by paveldobrovsky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Day in Paris 2013 by paveldobrovsky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Day in Paris 2013 by paveldobrovsky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris from Montmartre by Madebycedric, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Paris in Winter di Delaville, su Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Sunset from Montmartre by Madebycedric, on Flickr


----------



## Gatech12

Nice pics. Amazing Paris!!


----------



## charpentier

Cathédrale d'Evry par besopha, sur Flickr


La cathédrale d'Evry par besopha, sur Flickr


La Cathédrale d'EVRY par besopha, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The River Seine by Dzulkarnaen Raduan, on Flickr


Assise sur un banc ... by JPAR4S, on Flickr


Palais de Chaillot by alfora, on Flickr


FRANCE-CLIMATE-WARMING-EARTHHOUR by m.sneft, on Flickr


paris, fr by nguyen comma skye, on Flickr


paris, fr by nguyen comma skye, on Flickr


Paris la nuit by ulambert, on Flickr


Untitled by tozofoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Summer sunset. by vmgt2 Supercars Photography, on Flickr


Paris France by Jirka Matousek, on Flickr


Paris France by Jirka Matousek, on Flickr


Paris France by Jirka Matousek, on Flickr


Paris France by Jirka Matousek, on Flickr


Paris France by Jirka Matousek, on Flickr


Paris France by Jirka Matousek, on Flickr


Paris France by Jirka Matousek, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Obligatory photo by skauthen2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame 3 by skauthen2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Seine 6 by skauthen2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Champs Elysees, Paris by Stephen Walford Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0310 by juanaflores400, on Flickr


DSC_0303 by juanaflores400, on Flickr


DSC_0293 by juanaflores400, on Flickr


DSC_0304 by juanaflores400, on Flickr


DSC_0308 by juanaflores400, on Flickr


DSC_0291 by juanaflores400, on Flickr


DSC_0291 by juanaflores400, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower, a view from the seine river by amirpaz, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75

Paris, from the Saint-Jacques Tower.

Picture by *François Grunberg* - Mairie de Paris

---> scroll









Source : http://www.v2asp.paris.fr/commun/v2asp/v2/saint_jacques/vue_tour_saint_jacques.html


----------



## balthazar

Paris - Avenue de l'Opera di Delaville, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

B008168-R1-36-36A di JiamengLI, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Paris France di adrienne_bartl, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Ponte Alexandre III Paris France di adrienne_bartl, su Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris par o coeur de la photo, sur Flickr


IMG_6336 par Ackteon, sur Flickr


France - Saint Germain en Laye par SDUBROCA, sur Flickr


Phot.Paris.Eiffel.Tower.01.111201.2657 par frank müller, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

cochise75 said:


> Paris, from the Saint-Jacques Tower
> 
> Picture by *François Grunberg* - Mairie de Paris
> http://www.v2asp.paris.fr/commun/v2asp/v2/saint_jacques/pano/paris_vue_tour_st_jacques_v3.jpg


Superb! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

France_Paris_1662_1668 by dark_0712, on Flickr


France_Paris_1593_1600 by dark_0712, on Flickr


France_Paris_1227_1236 by dark_0712, on Flickr


National Day @ Louvre by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


/\/|/\ by bass_nroll, on Flickr


HAUTENCOULEUR.FR by P1nc, on Flickr


Notre Dame Paris by P1nc, on Flickr


Seine River by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr


----------



## Atrium

The most beautiful girl in the world


----------



## Parra 1

Medici Fountain, Luxembourg Gardens, Paris by btwashburn, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by btwashburn, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by btwashburn, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

La Défense Study II - Tour EDF, La Défense Paris by Joel Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- edit


----------



## balthazar

Tour Eiffel di Philipp Götze, su Flickr


----------



## charpentier

View of the Luxembourg Palace, Paris, France par nsj12, sur Flickr


La Seine à Paris, vue du pont d'Austerlitz par frcattin, sur Flickr


Escena en Paris par Eivisso, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Place de la République - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Port de Solférino - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Jazz at Saint-Germain-des-Prés par jmvnoos in Paris, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par wenninparis, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*FIA (Fédération Internationale de l'Automobile) Headquarters*









By chusoch

*Place de la République*









By meteorry

*T-Rex*









By MY-Events.fr - Micka

*Galeries Lafayette*









By Francesco Archinà & Aurora

*La Défense district*









By levanteCH

*The Republican Guard, Bastille Day 2013*









By portemolitor


----------



## Parra 1

Morning rush hour by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Les toits de Paris by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Printemps Haussmann by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Coucher de soleil sur Alexandre III by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Institut de France by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos

These photos were made by me


----------



## ArchiMos

These are mine photos


----------



## charpentier

Sunset over La Défense par Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


From "La Défensee" To The Sky par Nas.Be, sur Flickr


Paris-2013--624-LaDéfense par thepuckmathias, sur Flickr


Dans le ciel de Paris par SYBARTS, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Jardin du Palais Royal Paris par marc_tobolski, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par wenninparis, sur Flickr


Jardin des Tuileries (2) par Timothy House, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notre-Dame by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


L'été à Paris by dalbera, on Flickr


French National Day II by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


The Eiffel Tower - Paris city, France by Viajes Quásar, on Flickr


Avenue des Champs-Elysées by portemolitor, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe by racheltownzen, on Flickr


Avenue des Champs Elysées by portemolitor, on Flickr


Paris - Les Champs Elysées by Julien Ambrosiano, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

La Défense di jrej www.gregoirec.com, su Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2013/07/paris-from-above/100556/


----------



## KiffKiff

^^ Fantastic pics ! It's great to see aerial views of Louis Vuitton Fondation, Zoo de Vincennes and Canopée Les Halles U/C.

____________________________________________________________________________________









holidaysbee









Dailymail









By alain poder









By alain poder


----------



## charpentier

Sans titre de par wenninparis, sur Flickr


Franprix par sabi eyes, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par wenninparis, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

DSC_6556.jpg par weberpal, sur Flickr


DSC_6559.jpg par weberpal, sur Flickr


Cathédrale Notre Dame de Paris par weberpal, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Scène de rue - Opéra par Geoffroy65, sur Flickr


Paris 2013 par Bear Clause, sur Flickr


Pont Alexandre III et le Grand Palais par weberpal, sur Flickr


Place de la Concorde, Hôtel de Crillon par weberpal, sur Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

10 Seconds in Paris by Jamie Frith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gargoile & Paris by Papagueno, on Flickr


Moulin Rouge by Papagueno, on Flickr


Take Me Back To Indian Summer by Jeremy Brooks, on Flickr


Courbe St Martin by jpo1970, on Flickr


Centre Pompidou by CapitanKirk67, on Flickr


Untitled by StylelaB, on Flickr


Paris, France by kristin.leib, on Flickr


Boulevard Pereire by Koria Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Arrête ton phare par francois.puget, sur Flickr


l'ombrelle par Jack from Paris, sur Flickr


Ah Paris !! par Jack from Paris, sur Flickr


DSC_6520.jpg par weberpal, sur Flickr


DSC_6470.jpg par weberpal, sur Flickr


Vue sur le Pont des Arts, la Seine, et le Louvre par weberpal, sur Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos

The photos were made by me


----------



## ArchiMos

These photos were made by me


----------



## Parra 1

Louvre Gate by Crouchy69, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel Tower - 09 by Crouchy69, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Place Des Invalides - 02 by Crouchy69, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Opera Garnier - 01 by Crouchy69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0581 by jeremyretornaz, on Flickr


DSC_0597 by jeremyretornaz, on Flickr


DSC04992.jpg by karrickk, on Flickr


DSC04912.jpg by karrickk, on Flickr


Paris tour-Arch, Champs d'Elysees, etc. by derekmacewen, on Flickr


Paris tour-Arch, Champs d'Elysees, etc. by derekmacewen, on Flickr


Paris tour-Arch, Champs d'Elysees, etc. by derekmacewen, on Flickr


Paris tour-Arch, Champs d'Elysees, etc. by derekmacewen, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

:cheers:

*Final tour de France*


----------



## Axelferis

Paris by night Final tour de france:


----------



## KiffKiff

Tour de France 2013 was amazing, and one week after the Bastille Day, Paris rocks again. :cheers:














































Source : leparisien.fr


----------



## balthazar

Nightshot of the Louvre di baaktoe, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

On bridge in Paris 2 - Christmas eve di baaktoe, su Flickr


----------



## charpentier

La vie en rose par Cristina R., sur Flickr


DSC07291 par Daniel Jeffries, sur Flickr


DSC07291 par Daniel Jeffries, sur Flickr


_MG_2628 par dendrimermeister, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

_MG_2455 par dendrimermeister, sur Flickr


Opéra Garnier par malinowy, sur Flickr


IMG_1828 copie par AlainG, sur Flickr


Toits de Paris par hebiflux, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Froomes Arc de Triomphe. by konstantynowicz, on Flickr


Tour de France 2013 by Philippe RICHARD 37, on Flickr


team sky lead on the the champs elysees by jonnybaker, on Flickr


Tour de France 2013 by famille.sebile, on Flickr


Tour de France 2013 by famille.sebile, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe. by konstantynowicz, on Flickr


Tour de France 2013, stage 21 by C Moret', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour de France 2013, stage 21 by C Moret', on Flickr


Tour de France 2013, stage 21 by C Moret', on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe light show during Tour de France by loic80l, on Flickr


Maillot Jaune by fredm59, on Flickr


Plots by fredm59, on Flickr


Bleu, blanc, rouge by fredm59, on Flickr


Kleber giant dog car, Caravanne, Tour de France 100, Paris by www.kevinoakhill.com, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe light show during Tour de France by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

Sacré Coeur B&W par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Louvre & Notre Dame par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Misty sunrise par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Tour d'Argent / Day Version par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Under bridge par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


BNF @ Sunset par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Snow @ Paris par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


National Day @ Louvre par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

On fire par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Dimanche sur les quais #3 * Paris by sistereden2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Ile Saint-Louis * Paris by sistereden2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue Etienne Marcel * Paris by sistereden2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Louis Philippe * Paris by sistereden2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris after rain by Adhemar Duro, on Flickr


Paris blue hour by Adhemar Duro, on Flickr


Concorde by Adhemar Duro, on Flickr


Morgan Aero 8 by Marius Hanin Photographie, on Flickr


IMG_3116 by cupra1, on Flickr


Institut de France, 1662-1688, Paris, by louis le vau & francois d orbay, by nikvahedi, on Flickr


CAP2509 Hotel de ville @ Paris by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A picture from Paris in July 2013 when me and @isacjanssonn went to see Froome win Le Tour! #tdf #letour #tourdefrance #chrisfroome #paris #france #roadbike #bicycling #cykel #cykelresa #cykellopp #race #bicyclerace #triponsport #travel #winner #yellow #y by Hisingens Cykelklubb, on Flickr


JHT_6519 by johnternan, on Flickr


JHT_6455 by johnternan, on Flickr


JHT_6530 by johnternan, on Flickr


JHT_6419 by johnternan, on Flickr


JHT_6654 by johnternan, on Flickr


Paris et sa plage (Aout 2013) by Ostrevents, on Flickr


JHT_6430 by johnternan, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Beau temps en fin de journée by sistereden2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Passage Molière * Paris by sistereden2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Le chien et le crocodile * Paris by sistereden2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Caricaturiste à l'oeuvre * Paris by sistereden2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

04.08.2013 Tour Montparnasse-2 by stratoboss, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel by Philippe Bélaz, on Flickr


IMG_4704 adj by laohaiying, on Flickr


L'avenue des Champs-elysées by Philippe Bélaz, on Flickr


Looking down on Paris form Ciel De Paris by lomokev, on Flickr


Hello, boys... by four12, on Flickr


DSC_0044 by onion33, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Mouettes & Pigeons * Paris by sistereden2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

En vélo, en péniche, au fil de l'eau * Paris by sistereden2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Indiana Lovers * Paris by sistereden2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Autumn in Paris by sistereden2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by *** Lechef Photography***, on Flickr


Untitled by Maria Sedelnikova, on Flickr


IMG_4761 adj by laohaiying, on Flickr


Paris_Panorama4 by laohaiying, on Flickr


IMG_5019 adj by laohaiying, on Flickr


IMG_4908 adj by laohaiying, on Flickr


Paris_Panorama2 adj2 by laohaiying, on Flickr


IMG_4811 adj by laohaiying, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris | Notre Dame by mariosantiaguino_, on Flickr


Paris | Notre Dame by mariosantiaguino_, on Flickr


Paris | Navegando por el Sena by mariosantiaguino_, on Flickr


Paris | Navegando por el Sena by mariosantiaguino_, on Flickr


Paris | Navegando por el Sena by mariosantiaguino_, on Flickr


Paris | Notre Dame by mariosantiaguino_, on Flickr


Paris | Navegando por el Sena by mariosantiaguino_, on Flickr


Paris | Navegando por el Sena by mariosantiaguino_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notre-Dame de Paris (France) by jpcerny, on Flickr


Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris (France) by jpcerny, on Flickr


Garden in Louvre, Paris 2012 by kowkuska, on Flickr


L'alignement by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


La Seine by Prof. Tournesol, on Flickr


La Seine by Prof. Tournesol, on Flickr


Top of the Eiffel Tower by ian_fromblighty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6766 by nnewman4, on Flickr


IMG_6770 by nnewman4, on Flickr


Early Evening in Paris by Paris in Four Months, on Flickr


Early Evening in Paris by Paris in Four Months, on Flickr


Early Evening in Paris by Paris in Four Months, on Flickr


Paris, FRANCE by Kakha Kolkhi, on Flickr


DSC05717 by Kakha Kolkhi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Le chien et le crocodile * Paris by sistereden2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Day in Paris 2013 by paveldobrovsky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Day in Paris 2013 by paveldobrovsky, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeno Watson, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Café en París by anyulled, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

RATP Paris Buses 3643 & 7739 on Boulevard Beaumarchais 090813 by return2layerroad, on Flickr


RATP Paris Bus 8386 - 69 Gambetta to Solferino Bellechasse 090813 by return2layerroad, on Flickr


Le Tour Eiffel by FleetingEye, on Flickr


The Rooftop of Notre Dame by FleetingEye, on Flickr


View from the top of Eiffel by ngkokkeong, on Flickr


L'Arc de Triomphe by Osaka Ian, on Flickr


IMG_0956 by claire-s-nz, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Great pics from Toucanwings, shooting with a drone in the Palace of Versailles and its gardens.*


----------



## Parra 1

Pariisi ooperimaja by pitsimeister, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris v. Montparnasse by ggattinger, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Invalidendom by ggattinger, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame by ggattinger, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sacre Coeur by ggattinger, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Invalidendom by ggattinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Side Street in Paris by Mark Wolinski, on Flickr


NightoftheLouvreMuseum by tomoko todo, on Flickr


Rainy day a top the Arc de Triomphe by CAaverallPhoto, on Flickr


Views of Paris by CAaverallPhoto, on Flickr


Stormy Paris by prohank, on Flickr


Champs Elysées - Paris by latinogallery, on Flickr


paris1-9 by guido_b, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Buildings -032 by haimanti.weld, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Buildings -019 by haimanti.weld, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Au Change Bridge -003 by haimanti.weld, on Flickr


----------



## Giorgio Calla

Some pics from my visit to Paris:


----------



## Giorgio Calla




----------



## Giorgio Calla




----------



## Giorgio Calla




----------



## christos-greece

Tranche d'Opéra by Leonard M., on Flickr


Nuage sur Montmartre by Leonard M., on Flickr


Le petit parisien by Leonard M., on Flickr


Routine metropolitaine by Leonard M., on Flickr


Rendez-vous by Leonard M., on Flickr


Eiffel tower by Miroslav Petrasko (blog.hdrshooter.net), on Flickr


la Tour Eiffel by David Mao Photography, on Flickr


Bridge of locks by David Mao Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_7532 by rocketgirl1200, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_7365 by rocketgirl1200, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_7387 by rocketgirl1200, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_7167 by rocketgirl1200, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_7180 by rocketgirl1200, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_7196 by rocketgirl1200, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Paula Datti, on Flickr


Paris by Paula Datti, on Flickr


Paris by Paula Datti, on Flickr


Paris by Paula Datti, on Flickr


Paris by Paula Datti, on Flickr


mobile support team dinner untitled shoot-20130826-P8267419.jpg by roland, on Flickr


mobile support team dinner untitled shoot-20130826-P8267425.jpg by roland, on Flickr


----------



## janayte

I think that all of us have a different favorite place in Paris. My favorite place is Gare du Nord station, i really love this facade and zone. I always come to the thread to see if someone put some pics... 

Really nice thread of Paris! Congrats!!


----------



## Parra 1

Arco Triunfo by marcosta_2012, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Exposición by marcosta_2012, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Exposición by marcosta_2012, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Exposición by marcosta_2012, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Exposición by marcosta_2012, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Exposición by marcosta_2012, on Flickr


----------



## Scoubidou75

Il sagit de quelle gare ?


----------



## christos-greece

Boulevard Diderot - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


The Louvre - View from the Cafe. by Tarmac Jockey, on Flickr


Geez 75 by Frederic Masson, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower, Paris, France by josecarlo1129, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe - Early AM - Paris France by Bill Wulff, on Flickr


neotmp159711254141524818 by joktestacct, on Flickr


Musee Rodin - Paris France by Bill Wulff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Intimidating by HEMMENDINGERAutomotive, on Flickr


Jardin du Luxembourg (Paris, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


Citroën 2CV 1988 by XBXG, on Flickr


DBS Volante by Raphaël Belly, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe by Bastien Mejane, on Flickr


Arc-de-Triomphe by DanCardno, on Flickr


38 by xjulliex, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

aa


----------



## Parra 1

Skyline from the Pont Mirabeau - Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC_0059 by danielmschmidt, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC_0077 by danielmschmidt, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC_0086 by danielmschmidt, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC_0109 by danielmschmidt, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC_0138 by danielmschmidt, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Thanks guys! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

Perspective view (3) along the Seinne by Halliwell_Michael (Many thanks for your visits), on Flickr


Rush house in Paris by Halliwell_Michael (Many thanks for your visits), on Flickr


Perspective view along The Seinne by Halliwell_Michael (Many thanks for your visits), on Flickr


Paris Boulevard by Halliwell_Michael (Many thanks for your visits), on Flickr


Paris junction by Halliwell_Michael (Many thanks for your visits), on Flickr


Sacré Coeur Paris by Yves Leroux, on Flickr


Pont de Grenelle by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

20130805-IMG_6971 by Photo_Robson, on Flickr


20130805-IMG_6921 by Photo_Robson, on Flickr


20130805-IMG_6923 by Photo_Robson, on Flickr


20130805-IMG_6936 by Photo_Robson, on Flickr


Paris Light House by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


Untitled by voldy92, on Flickr


Notre dame - Paris by Ali.Sattarpour, on Flickr


Paris - Seine by Ali.Sattarpour, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC_0141 by danielmschmidt, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC_0152 by danielmschmidt, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC_0155 by danielmschmidt, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

P1000059 by danielmschmidt, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

P1000073 by danielmschmidt, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

P1000132 by danielmschmidt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L'Influence Impressionniste by Beni L Cheni, on Flickr


Jardin du Luxembourg, Paris France by mafate69, on Flickr


side streets by onkel_wart (thomas lieser), on Flickr


the canal crossing by onkel_wart (thomas lieser), on Flickr


Notre Dame depuis la Tour Saint Jacques by _PEC_, on Flickr


Sonnenaufgang rechtsseitig der Seine... by Frank Dohle, on Flickr


2013-06 by koworu, on Flickr


Untitled by Mariana de Araújo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel #3 by Stefano Sasso, on Flickr


Seine by Stefano Sasso, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel #4 by Stefano Sasso, on Flickr


the guy with the blue bike and the man behind the bushes by onkel_wart (thomas lieser), on Flickr


Paris Light House by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


days on the seine by onkel_wart (thomas lieser), on Flickr


Beaubourg by john weiss, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Equis

why i'm so poor?? I need to know Paris!!!!!!!!!!! :gaah::gaah::gaah:


----------



## Parra 1

Great pics!


----------



## Parra 1

Opéra National de Paris by Pedro Zaniolo, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Jardin du Palais Royal - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Alexandre III - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue Royale - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Opéra Garnier - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Le Grand Comptoir - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PARIS BALADE P1000801 by Dorenrof Claudius **PARIS**, on Flickr


Jardin des Tuileries, PAris by CreART Photography, on Flickr


Café à Paris by cheybervert, on Flickr


Café à Paris by cheybervert, on Flickr


Rue de Paradis by john weiss, on Flickr


Place des Vosges in The Marais in Summer Paris France by © Mark Sunderland www.marksunderland.com, on Flickr


IMG_2956 by James Mole, on Flickr


IMG_3106 by James Mole, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from La Grande Arche de la Défense by Mark Wolinski, on Flickr


Place de la Concorde by john weiss, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe View by iwillbehomesoon, on Flickr


Jardin des Tuileries, Paris, 14/08/2013. by DPC★313, on Flickr


trip abroad!!! by samsonforney, on Flickr


trip abroad!!! by samsonforney, on Flickr


trip abroad!!! by samsonforney, on Flickr


Arco de Triunfo - Paris by Stauromel, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue Auguste Comte - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue La Fontaine - Rue des Perchamps - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Avenue de Suffren - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Butte de Montmartre - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Grand Palais - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Place Jules Joffrin - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel by Marco.db., on Flickr


Paris, France by Sheppie Dunbar, on Flickr


River Seine by CAaverallPhoto, on Flickr


SDC18323 by tessa.frey, on Flickr


SDC18321 by tessa.frey, on Flickr


Passy by Ms. Abitibi, on Flickr


Passy by Ms. Abitibi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Royal - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue du Cloître Notre-Dame - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Quai d'Anjou - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_1284 by emmacobb123, on Flickr


Nothin Left To Prove by Mrsth, on Flickr


Paris La Défense by -pieton-, on Flickr


Skyline from the Pont Mirabeau - Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr


Paris La Défense by Arthur Anker, on Flickr


Paris La defense I by [guillaume], on Flickr


Returning to La defense by Miroslav Petrasko (blog.hdrshooter.net), on Flickr


Paris CBD by Paul SKG, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

aa


----------



## Parra 1

Trocadero - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 9/13 by kikila50, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 9/13 by kikila50, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Arts et Métiers - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue Étienne Marcel - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Quai de Bourbon - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Le Grand Comptoir - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue de la Reynie - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue Mouffetard - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue de Dunkerque - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue La Fayette - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue de Dunkerque - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

pont des Arts @ Paris by night by CreART Photography, on Flickr


P9134703 by T-Spec87, on Flickr


paris 2013 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


rooftops by ...small world..., on Flickr


wet streets by onkel_wart (thomas lieser), on Flickr


Jardin des Tuileries by john weiss, on Flickr


paris 2013 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Quai de Jemmapes - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue Saint Sébastien - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue Notre Dame de Nazareth - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue de Rennes - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Avenue Félix Faure - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2598 by DennisTsang, on Flickr


IMG_2612 by DennisTsang, on Flickr


IMG_2628 by DennisTsang, on Flickr


IMG_2600 by DennisTsang, on Flickr


Jeanne d'Arc by David Quintana, on Flickr


Armani, isn't it by onkel_wart (thomas lieser), on Flickr


clouds and more by onkel_wart (thomas lieser), on Flickr


Scène de rue parisienne. by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Great shots! :cheers2:


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Louis Philippe - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue des Vinaigriers - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue de la Roquette - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Place de la République - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue de Rennes - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Mairie du XIème - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One night in Paris by frisch-luft.ch, on Flickr


_MG_1462 by cepage1999, on Flickr


_MG_6829 by cepage1999, on Flickr


_MG_1451 by cepage1999, on Flickr


_MG_6741 by cepage1999, on Flickr


_MG_7058 by cepage1999, on Flickr


_MG_1443 by cepage1999, on Flickr


_MG_6877 by cepage1999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La nouvelle place de Clichy. by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


A Bridge across the Seine, Paris France by Stirling Belyea, on Flickr


Double exposure Paris & New York by CreART Photography, on Flickr


Buskers on the Métro, Paris by David McKelvey, on Flickr


Saint-Michel, Paris by Ramesh_Thadani, on Flickr


Chimère du Sacré Coeur by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


P9240068 by adieadie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LE PORT DE L'ARSENAL by marsupilami92, on Flickr


LES TAMBOURS by marsupilami92, on Flickr


METRO LIGNE 1 by marsupilami92, on Flickr


Carroussel du Louvre by davidchataigner, on Flickr


MULEKETU by marsupilami92, on Flickr


Fontaine des Automates, Centre Pompidou, IVe arr. by Sarah Crépin, on Flickr


La Conciergerie, Ier arr. by Sarah Crépin, on Flickr


_MG_1485w by Gino Pop, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Louis Philippe - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue de Dunkerque - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Gare du Nord - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue des Vinaigriers - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue de la Roquette - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame de Lorette - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_NEI62782 by Aneifer, on Flickr


_NEI61152 by Aneifer, on Flickr


_NEI62492 by Aneifer, on Flickr


_NEI62722 by Aneifer, on Flickr


Passy by Prof. Tournesol, on Flickr


Paris Pigalle : Bike training - 2/2 by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Passy by Prof. Tournesol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pyramid du Louvre reflection by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


Mode in Love @ Paris by CreART Photography, on Flickr


2013.08.04.013 PARIS - La Seine au pont Notre Dame et l'hôtel de Ville by alainmichot93 (holidays in Berlin)), on Flickr


2013.08.04.012 PARIS - La Seine au pont Notre Dame by alainmichot93 (holidays in Berlin)), on Flickr


2013.08.04.009 PARIS - La Seine au pont Notre Dame by alainmichot93 (holidays in Berlin)), on Flickr


The Louvre by Matt_Sahli, on Flickr


Les lumières de Pigalle. by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue de Rocroy - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Avenue de Laumière - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue des Barres - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Arts et Métiers - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue de Mogador - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Boulevard de Magenta - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Avenue des Champs-Elysées - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue de Crimée - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue de Rivoli - Paris (France)  by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

la tour by Gian Luca Floris, on Flickr


BNF by baxsyl, on Flickr


Untitled by jessica donnellan, on Flickr


Woman in front of Eiffel Tower, Paris by Laurent Scheinfeld ;-), on Flickr


To Musee Du Lourve by CW Creative Works, on Flickr


NF6_4702 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


NF6_4743 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


NF6_4727 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NF6_4819 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


NF6_4785 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


NF6_4764 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


NF6_4760 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


NF6_4759 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


Canal Saint Martin, Paris by Fatemientrare, on Flickr


Rainy II by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Europe2013-10248 by spikyfugu, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Jonas Raphael, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Jonas Raphael, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sacre Coeur - Paris by Jonas Raphael, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Nuit Blanche 2013 by kristifir, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Nuit Blanche 2013 by kristifir, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Oh, Paris by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Another Nice View by Mark Wolinski, on Flickr


IMG_5563 by 阿Sean., on Flickr


Klavierkunst - Paris by Jonas Raphael, on Flickr


Klavierkunst - Paris by Jonas Raphael, on Flickr


Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr


Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr


Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr


Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

By pieton


----------



## Parra 1

Gargoyle overlooking Paris city from the top of Notre Dame de Paris by PIERRE LECLERC PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris...city of love! by ẹЯiž, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

les amoureux du passage : Ah ! Paris ......romantic city !! by fifichat1 ~ sick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crépuscule à Paris by shiba.shuji, on Flickr


Jardin du Luxembourg by john weiss, on Flickr


paris_un moment by yongwoo_kim, on Flickr


Notre Dame by Ennio Macaluso, on Flickr


STREET by Mohsan', on Flickr


Magie des nuits parisiennes. by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


Untitled by fjphotography1, on Flickr


Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Fountain de la concorde di [email protected], su Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Avenue de l'Opéra - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Avenue des Champs-Elysées - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue de Rennes - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue de Rochechouart - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue de Rivoli - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Square Montsouris par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


Square Montsouris par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


Rue du Parc de Montsouris par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

2013-08-29 Moulin de la galette - 83 Rue Lepic 75018 Paris par patricemarieantoine, sur Flickr


Du bleu par Groume, sur Flickr


2013-09-01 Oh! Régalade de la Tour Eiffel - Quai Branly - Pont d'Iéna par patricemarieantoine, sur Flickr


Paris, Parisiens par Calinore, sur Flickr


facade10 par jkarnell2000, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_1322 by Saboooooooo, on Flickr


odéon by alainalele, on Flickr


tournage à paris by alainalele, on Flickr


Les Berges sont à vous ( contrepetrie ) by alainalele, on Flickr


un hotel francilien by alainalele, on Flickr


Le Louvre, Paris, France by G*Money, on Flickr


850 Years and counting... by Luke 182, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bad Weather Approaching Eiffel Tower by Julien Fromentin - Photographe, on Flickr


La Tour Eiffel by A.N. Schippers, on Flickr


Waving in the Wind by Mark Wolinski, on Flickr


2. Paris (107) by Sarah-JaneG, on Flickr


2. Paris (51) by Sarah-JaneG, on Flickr


2. Paris (165) by Sarah-JaneG, on Flickr


2. Paris (321) by Sarah-JaneG, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Eglise Saint-Paul-Saint-Louis, Paris par Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, sur Flickr


IMG_3377 par AlainG, sur Flickr


Légion d'Honneur par Walking Paris, sur Flickr


Palais de la Légion d'Honneur par Mr_Andre, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Shakespeare & Co Bookshop Paris par Patricia Glogowski, sur Flickr


Shakespeare Library - Paris, France 2009 par Christopher Altho, sur Flickr


Pont St-Louis par biribinker, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par wenninparis, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel flower by Sina Djor, on Flickr


EiffelTower10 by Ruben Holthuijsen, on Flickr


ArcDeTriompheView1 by Ruben Holthuijsen, on Flickr


GrandeArche by Ruben Holthuijsen, on Flickr


Le Louvre un soir. by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


PARIS_045 by jcamilobernal, on Flickr


The Eiffel Tower by HQN, on Flickr


da plateia by Vitor Nisida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Le nouveau centre commercial de Beaugrenelle ouvre ses portes. by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


Le nouveau centre commercial de Beaugrenelle ouvre ses portes. by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


Paris-2 by Darmé [iLOVEyourHOME], on Flickr


Sunset over Paris skyline by lathuy, on Flickr


Paris_2013-13 by SebastianPetrescu.com, on Flickr


Paris_2013-12 by SebastianPetrescu.com, on Flickr


Champs-Élysées by Eric Böhm, on Flickr


b05703 by beedee eye, on Flickr


b05715a by beedee eye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel by eutouring, on Flickr


View from the Louvre by eutouring, on Flickr


Paris 2013-07-02-112 by Mark W Weston, on Flickr


Paris 2013-07-02-113 by Mark W Weston, on Flickr


Musée du Louvre by nihilsineDeo, on Flickr


Paris 2013-07-02-101 by Mark W Weston, on Flickr


Grey Series. by Vmgt2 Automotive Photography, on Flickr


F twelve by TheCarspots Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

My own photos, from 26/Oct/2013:


I made these yesterday (26/Oct/2013), before the time changes to the winter time. Have fun!
Click to enlarge.
























Video bonus:


----------



## Parra 1

Place de la Nation - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Alexandre III - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Théâtre de la Renaissance - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue La Fontaine - Rue des Perchamps - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Royal - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_9161_edited-1 by Daves Portfolio, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_9179_edited-1 by Daves Portfolio, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_9184_edited-1 by Daves Portfolio, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_9189_edited-1 by Daves Portfolio, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_9190_edited-1 by Daves Portfolio, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

From: Paris. France. Inauguration of a Grand Magasin par L. Zylberman, sur Flickr


Trumpet player among walkers - Solférino Passerelle par Walking Paris, sur Flickr


Dans l'enceinte des Orphelins Apprentis d'Auteuil. par Zagreusfm, sur Flickr


De la rue Brillat Savarin par Chenu_y, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Eglise Saint-Pierre de Chaillot par Damien [Phototrend.fr], sur Flickr


Le Champ de Mars par Damien [Phototrend.fr], sur Flickr


Trocadéro et la Défense par Damien [Phototrend.fr], sur Flickr


Pont Bir-Hakeim et Maison de la Radio par Damien [Phototrend.fr], sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notre Dame de Paris by O1e9, on Flickr


IMG_1488 by pbinder, on Flickr


IMG_1474 by pbinder, on Flickr


IMG_1498 by pbinder, on Flickr


IMG_1462 by pbinder, on Flickr


IMG_1514 by pbinder, on Flickr


IMG_1516 by pbinder, on Flickr


IMG_1520 by pbinder, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

La Défense | T2 par Vision Photo-Graphique, sur Flickr


La Défense, Paris par Walter Schwarz, sur Flickr


Late! par Shin新Rico, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_9193_edited-1 by Daves Portfolio, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris City view at dusk. 2013 from Arc de Triomphe, Paris. by Daves Portfolio, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris City view at dusk. 2013 from Arc de Triomphe, Paris. by Daves Portfolio, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Distant view of Courbevoie by night. 2013 from Arc de Triomphe, Paris. by Daves Portfolio, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Distant view of Courbevoie by night. 2013 from Arc de Triomphe, Paris. by Daves Portfolio, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel Tower by night. 2013 from Arc de Triomphe, Paris. by Daves Portfolio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ADF 165 by newnumenor, on Flickr


ADF 164 by newnumenor, on Flickr


ADF 122 by newnumenor, on Flickr


ADF 109 by newnumenor, on Flickr


ADF 143 by newnumenor, on Flickr


ADF 115 by newnumenor, on Flickr


ADF 123 by newnumenor, on Flickr


Paris, HDR, rue Utrillo by Patrick.Raymond, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_9147_edited-1 by Daves Portfolio, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_9159_edited-1 by Daves Portfolio, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_9166_edited-1 by Daves Portfolio, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris City at Night Panorama by peerakit_popcity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Twilight of Paris City by peerakit_popcity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris City from Tour Eiffel by peerakit_popcity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris City in Fisheye by peerakit_popcity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame by peerakit_popcity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel Tower at Night by peerakit_popcity, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Paris von Dr4gosh auf Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Pere Lachaise par smilla4, sur Flickr


Paris par Moyan_Brenn, sur Flickr


Views of Paris par Rick & Bart, sur Flickr


Place de la Nation par JAYL38, sur Flickr


Soleil Arc de Triomphe Paris par cgeourjon, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Passage des Panoramas par Djof, sur Flickr


Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris par 荖潺, sur Flickr


Schmuck par smilla4, sur Flickr


Paris - Passage Panoramas - 2008 par Pascal Subtil, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

L'été à Paris par dalbera, sur Flickr


CAP2372 Mais où est passé le prince charmant !? par CreART Photography, sur Flickr


Sunset @ Paris 巴黎 par CreART Photography, sur Flickr


MACRO VILLE I PARIS par DIDIER FOURNET, sur Flickr


----------



## eagleheart1987

Sunset @ Paris is a beautiful picture!


----------



## christos-greece

ADF 144 by newnumenor, on Flickr


ADF 108 by newnumenor, on Flickr


ADF 123 by newnumenor, on Flickr


Pont Alexandre III & Les Invalides / Sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


L'Arc by msocolin, on Flickr


Marais2 by choisya_t, on Flickr


.the jump. by luca galavotti, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Montmartre: vista dalla basilica di fassyplanet, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Monmarte di fassyplanet, su Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

for me, Paris is always the no.1 city in the world.
the last two photos are the entrance and the hall of mirror of Versailles palace which is not part of Paris.


----------



## charpentier

*Béret Baguette Ride*



rbb2013-017 par waicca, sur Flickr


rbb2013-012 par waicca, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Bakermonk, sur Flickr


BB2013-013 par STphotographie, sur Flickr


BB2013-004 par STphotographie, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Promenade plantée par Ms. Abitibi, sur Flickr


Paris, France par prosphiles, sur Flickr


Cathédrale Saint-Alexandre-Nevsky de Paris par Alexander Marc Eckert, sur Flickr


Stroll in the 9e arrondissement par Ms. Abitibi, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

IMG_2022 par EricFirley, sur Flickr


Paris Rive Gauche par *_*, sur Flickr


IMG_9284.jpg par EricFirley, sur Flickr


Paris-Rive-Gauche. par Photographe Naïf, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Place des Vosges par ParisSharing, sur Flickr


Le Penseur par smilla4, sur Flickr


Square Louvois par Djof, sur Flickr


Luxembourg Gardens 04 par smilla4, sur Flickr


Paris par smilla4, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ADF 155 by newnumenor, on Flickr


ADF 117 by newnumenor, on Flickr


ADF 105 by newnumenor, on Flickr


ADF 125 by newnumenor, on Flickr


IMG_0935 by pbinder, on Flickr


IMG_0940 by pbinder, on Flickr


IMG_0926 by pbinder, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris par Moyan_Brenn, sur Flickr


Paris romantique par JAYL38, sur Flickr


Sunrise Pont neuf @ PAris par CreART Photography, sur Flickr


CAP_8989 par CreART Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 2012 by Kimmo Savolainen Photography, on Flickr


Paris 2012 by Kimmo Savolainen Photography, on Flickr


Notre Dame de Paris by O1e9, on Flickr


Louvre by Ronin237, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe by Ronin237, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel by Ronin237, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel by Ronin237, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 2012 by steven79, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Montmartre by golazphil, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

new paris by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

paris notre dame hdr panorama by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

paris notre dame  by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

paris at night by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

IMG_1021 par Code Dx, sur Flickr


Visiting Paris par JAYL38, sur Flickr


CAP_8975 par CreART Photography, sur Flickr


Sur le boulevard de Clichy. par Photographe Naïf, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

On the steps of Église Notre-Dame-de-la-Croix de Ménilmontant (just love that name) par M Drew Jackson, sur Flickr


Château de Vincennes castle - The keep from eastern gate par Mr~Poussnik, sur Flickr


Dwarfed, Panthéon, 5eme, Paris par MJ Reilly, sur Flickr


La grande galerie de l'évolution par Laurent photography, sur Flickr


DSC04276 par kettlemoraine, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SUBWAY by Mohsan', on Flickr


Alexandre III & Invalides by from.me, on Flickr


Two Gargoyles by Mark Wolinski, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe by Wilhelm Chang Photography, on Flickr


Paris_London_2013_010_Champs_Elysees by jplfry, on Flickr


Avenue des Champs-Élysées by SimonQ錫濛譙, on Flickr


Champs by timtram, on Flickr


Champs Elysee by jmbillings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

untitled-49.jpg by Scottmh, on Flickr


Father and son playing in front of Effel Tower, Paris by Laurent Scheinfeld ;-), on Flickr


Z by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Panthéon en hiver by Laurent photography, on Flickr


nd-20131106-Paris-D7-10 by Novemberdelta, on Flickr


nd-20131106-Paris-D7-11 by Novemberdelta, on Flickr


R0001015 by /rexlam, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe by arthurhs, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Some views are never boring di [email protected], su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Petite Palace in Paris di AmericanSwede1952, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Pont Alexandre III di AmericanSwede1952, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

View From Opera Garnier.jpg di ahast42696, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Jardin des Tuileries  di Monica Arellano-Ongpin, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alone on the Seine. by carugg, on Flickr


Passerelle Debilly. by carugg, on Flickr


The 6 line. by carugg, on Flickr


Place du 18-Juin-1940 at night. by carugg, on Flickr


Embrace on the Seine. by carugg, on Flickr


Intervention by jpo1970, on Flickr


Champs-Elysees by lengoclong8513, on Flickr


DSC_1837_DxO by claboter.phil, on Flickr


----------



## félixlechat

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9690712637/​

9050 par Saperlipopette !, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel Tower(Tour Eiffel) by H EM O, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame by H EM O, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

basilique du sacré-cœur by shapeshift, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

the seine river by shapeshift, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

saint-vincent-de-paul paris by shapeshift, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

patisserie boulangerie paris by shapeshift, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

baron haussmann's dream by shapeshift, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

paris opera by shapeshift, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

sunday streets paris by shapeshift, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

La Tarte Tropézienne... Sous le soleil exactement..., article du 26.07.13 par Hotel Lutetia Paris, sur Flickr


hotel-calme-notre-dame-de-Paris par Esprit de France, sur Flickr


chambre-avec-vue-hotel-calme-Paris par Esprit de France, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

La Défense viewing from up Arc de Triomphe par 輕如紙張, sur Flickr


Vue sur la rue de Rivoli depuis le salon d'angle par Acteurs publics, sur Flickr


Les Buttes Chaumont par Ixatineb, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Rivoli Paris by CreART Photography, on Flickr


La Défense by espinozr, on Flickr


Paris by bortescristian, on Flickr


Untitled by j'faisc'quej'veux, on Flickr


les champs elysees by elena-tokareva, on Flickr


Les Champs Élysées by ArtByte30, on Flickr


Bleu Champs-Elysées by erikomoket, on Flickr


Mercure admirant le coucher de soleil sur la Tour Eiffel. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View from the Sacré-Cœur Basilica... by Fouad Hajj, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sunset over the Seine... by Fouad Hajj, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sunset over Paris... by Fouad Hajj, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The Seine... by Fouad Hajj, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Arc de Triomphe... by Fouad Hajj, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Tour Eiffel... by Fouad Hajj, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

2008.0421-DSC_6761 par Paris Revu, sur Flickr


IMG_2712_DxO par (ray9) ;o), sur Flickr


Paris Passages par tintinetmilou, sur Flickr


Bookshelves at the Bibliothèque Nationale in Paris par juliettetang, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30891274


P1020512 par keeganchurch, sur Flickr


Musée Rodin, Paris par Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, sur Flickr


PALAIS DE L'ELYSEE par Philippe Berdalle, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris skyline from the Sacre Coeur at a autumn sunset,Paris, France by Dragos Cosmin- Getty Images Artist, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel by Mark Wolinski, on Flickr


Untitled_Panorama117s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


Sur le pont des Arts by RVBO, on Flickr


Untitled_Panorama116s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


Hôtel de Ville by Marianne AC, on Flickr


Paris, Tuileries | 2013-09 by KiG (aka Er.We), on Flickr


Terrazas de París by Marcelo Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Arc de Triomphe by www.garymcgovern.net, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Christmas @ Sacré Coeur by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Firework @ National Day / Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_6254-Edit-2_3_4 by markf_s, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_6143 by markf_s, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sacré Coeur by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

view of the Eiffel Tower from the Esplanade of Trocadero #Eiffel #Paris #France #EiffelTower #Trocadero by AsiaEmbassy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pyramide du Louvre by ∃Scape, on Flickr


The face of the Louvre by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Stone Guardian by Elia Locardi by laksass, on Flickr


Sunset over Paris by saaggo, on Flickr


Paris! by EdcardiganShaw, on Flickr


Paris! by EdcardiganShaw, on Flickr


Verso la Defense 2 by Cimbro (Busy), on Flickr


La Défense by espinozr, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Lumière verte par gmouret92, sur Flickr


CAP-10862 par CreART Photography, sur Flickr


IMG_1013 par Code Dx, sur Flickr


PAO 141 par newnumenor, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

DSC_1553 par Olivier Majerholc, sur Flickr


L'Alsace à Paris par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


Paris, quartier des gobelins par Pierre Bourru Junior, sur Flickr


Palais Garnier, Paris par Pierre Bourru Junior, sur Flickr


Immeuble art nouveau d'Hector Guimard à Paris par dalbera, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris: Avenue des Champs-Élysées & Arc de Triomphe by ovofrito, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La defense sunset by Benoit photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Champs elysées christmas by Benoit photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

BHV by Benoit photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre dame by Benoit photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Another path to the lady by Lima Pix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris street scene 2 by april-mo, on Flickr


Eiffel from Trocadero by FH79, on Flickr


Room vith a view by Marina BW, on Flickr


Paris-Les Invalides and the Eiffel tower by april-mo, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel - Tu est la plus belle et je ne sais pas comment le décrire by thiagoc_brito, on Flickr


Paris 2 (8 of 21).jpg by yuckonjack76, on Flickr


Paris 2 (17 of 21).jpg by yuckonjack76, on Flickr


Paris 2 (4 of 21).jpg by yuckonjack76, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic

Parra 1 said:


> Another path to the lady by Lima Pix, on Flickr


^^ so parisien :cheers:


----------



## TheFuturistic

epic eiffel views shot by Vu Long aka Ken (ssc member)

la defence


vl_02775 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

to seine


Untitled_Panorama116s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

to montparnasse

Untitled_Panorama117s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

^^ pls note the shadow of eiffel tower. That is to say hey montparnasse tower, do you really want to date me?


----------



## christos-greece

La Défence, Paris by //Caroline//, on Flickr


Paris_0050 by rochm_70, on Flickr


La defence by GirlWithBigEyes, on Flickr


Paris Skyline by marc.jenkins, on Flickr


La Defense  by Hesweptlime, on Flickr


...And Up by Stuart's Photos, on Flickr


Paris Skyline by marc.jenkins, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

les amoureux du passage : Ah ! Paris ......romantic city !! by fifichat1 ~ Away for a while, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Gargoyle overlooking Paris city from the top of Notre Dame de Paris by PIERRE LECLERC PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Butte Montmartre, Paris, France by PIERRE LECLERC PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Twilight of Paris City by peerakit_popcity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame Reflection by peerakit_popcity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris City at Sunset by peerakit_popcity, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris City from Tour Eiffel by peerakit_popcity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

image by NigelHowells, on Flickr


image by NigelHowells, on Flickr


image by NigelHowells, on Flickr


image by NigelHowells, on Flickr


image by NigelHowells, on Flickr


image by NigelHowells, on Flickr


image by NigelHowells, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Lovely Paris by Anda Prelipcian, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

ND8_1373-bis by Fabster_972, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

ND8_1367 by Fabster_972, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

ND8_5176 by Fabster_972, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Cathédrale Notre-Dame d'Amiens by m43photos, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue de Madrid by m43photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1160511 by TomFlemming, on Flickr


P1160512 by TomFlemming, on Flickr


P1160513 by TomFlemming, on Flickr


Cathédrale Notre Dame De Paris, Paris by Frédéric Bayol, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel Depuis La Tour Montparnasse, Paris by Frédéric Bayol, on Flickr


Pyramide Du Louvre, Paris by Frédéric Bayol, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower (HDR) by Peter Talke Photography, on Flickr


Hôtel de Ville by FH79, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

"C'était un temps déraisonnable..." par skol-louarn, sur Flickr


2009.0306-DSC_2389 par Paris Revu, sur Flickr


La Fermette Marbeuf. par Queenie & the Dew, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

13 0475 - Paris, immeuble Lavirotte par jeanpierreossorio, sur Flickr


Art Nouveau in Auteuil par Pat M2007, sur Flickr


Art Nouveau peacock par SandrineT, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Maison Square Montsouris par troelsen, sur Flickr


Villa par Via Kali, sur Flickr


Paris - Square Montsouris par Añelo de la Krotsche, sur Flickr


Paris: le Square de Montsouris par CpaKmoi, sur Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic

The theme: Rings of Light on Champs Elysees

Last Christmas


Paris, France - Merry Christmas @Champs-Elysées by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr

This Christmas (2013)


Champs elysées christmas by Benoit photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sunset, Paris by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

[email protected] Garnier (Paris) by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Bassin de l'Arsenal, Paris by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Canal Saint-Martin, Paris by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Place Vendome, Paris by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Place Charles de Gaulle-Etoile, Paris by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

statue liberté by Thdr-pix, on Flickr


Le marché de Noël. by Theo-Supercars, on Flickr


20131117 #17 by callan_tham, on Flickr


20131117 #88 by callan_tham, on Flickr


The View by Nicole Alisse, on Flickr


20131117 #28 by callan_tham, on Flickr


20131117 #34 by callan_tham, on Flickr


20131117 #78 by callan_tham, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Lamp posts leading to the Eiffel Tower by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Tour boat passing the Bridge of Love by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Road beside the Seine by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The Pont Neuf bridge in full by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sightseeing tours and the Eiffel Tower by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The City Hall named Hotel de Ville by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

CAP_8516 par CreART Photography, sur Flickr


La Comédie Italienne @Paris par CreART Photography, sur Flickr


Paris-269-20130807 par Sunil Mishra, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Flickr Phi 201306-15.jpg par p_lippe, sur Flickr


我想住黃色的房子！ par boogu, sur Flickr


PARIS-ButteCailles-CiteFleurs-3 par Alain D), sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bridge over the Seine by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


Place Blanche, Paris, France by Jean-Aydin, on Flickr


The roof by Laurent photography, on Flickr


France, Paris, Grands Magasins, Fêtes de fin d'année by jlfaurie, on Flickr


Untitled by cristiano M. Dalbem, on Flickr


Notre Dame de Paris Cathedral and Seine River in the Evening, Paris, France by anshar73, on Flickr


La Défense from Arc de Triomphe by Juep3, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower and d'Iena Bridge at Dawn, Paris, France by anshar73, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont des Arts / snow by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont neuf by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Good morning Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

_Paris, la ville lumière.._

Paris Overlook by TomNC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome photo! :cheers:


Paris- Jardin du Luxembourg (2) by april-mo, on Flickr


Painted Paris by anasshafiq, on Flickr


20060604_099 by Zalacain, on Flickr


Louvre by liveforever112, on Flickr


20130415 141529 DSC2775 by guilhem22, on Flickr


20130415 141937 DSC2786 by guilhem22, on Flickr


20130415 142027 DSC2790 by guilhem22, on Flickr


20130415 142158 DSC2792 by guilhem22, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Overlook by TomNC, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

[
Where Ile de la Cite and Pont Neuf meet by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Bateaux Parisien in front of the Notre Dame by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Alexandre III and the Eiffel Tower by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Water feature and ferris wheel at Tuileries Garden by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Warsaw Fountains at Trocadero Gardens by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Photo from the River Seine bank by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Platform on the Eiffel Tower by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel Tower from over the River Seine by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Hotel de Ville, Paris by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sainte-Chapelle (haute) by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Opéra by evilyukichan, on Flickr


30112013-IMG_2555 by adrien lefevre, on Flickr


Opéra by evilyukichan, on Flickr


arc de triomphe by moj_pancernik, on Flickr


montmartre by moj_pancernik, on Flickr


louvre museum by moj_pancernik, on Flickr


Louvre by Agence Kalopsia, on Flickr


IMG_0074edit2 by JennaMK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, HDR, Beaubourg by Patrick.Raymond, on Flickr


Untitled by In A Round, on Flickr


Stretart, Tour Paris 13 by balavenise, on Flickr


The Seine River by anasshafiq, on Flickr


Untitled by natasha.whalley, on Flickr


Untitled by natasha.whalley, on Flickr


Untitled by natasha.whalley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gare d'Austerlitz (Paris, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


le printemps . l'opera garnier . paris by Ross Reyes, on Flickr


Vivre vert by Elisa´s caramel, on Flickr


Live green by Elisa´s caramel, on Flickr


. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr


Le Grand Foyer by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Paris by xoazuree, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View from the River Seine bank by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Some of the gardens surrounding the Notre Dame by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel Tower From A Square by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Close Up Of The Eiffel Towers Platform by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Tour Eiffel (EXPLORE! Nov.24 2011) by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Pointe Sainte-Eustache (EXPLORE! Nov.26 2011) by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Noel/Christmas 2011 : Dec.1 by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Noel/Christmas 2011 : Dec.5 by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Noel/Christmas 2011 : Dec.6 by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont Alexandre III by Desirèe Milazzo, on Flickr


Untitled by Desirèe Milazzo, on Flickr


Place de la Concorde by PatrickOlin, on Flickr


Montmartre, Paris France by PatrickOlin, on Flickr


Gare d'Austerlitz (Paris, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


Paris by spencer_r_allen, on Flickr


Paris by spencer_r_allen, on Flickr


Paris from Belleville by Maud77, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Noel/Christmas 2011 : Dec.8 by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Noel/Christmas 2011 : Dec.11 by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Noel/Christmas 2011 : Dec.13 by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Noel/Christmas 2011 : Dec.15 by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Noel/Christmas 2011 : Dec.16 by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Noel/Christmas 2011 : Dec.10 by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Post-it war par JM Bruneton, sur Flickr


Paris, France par Cercle2Confusion, sur Flickr


Paris par -pieton-, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Terrass Hôtel - Suite "Paris" par Hotels Maurice Hurand, sur Flickr

Intérieur antiquaire. par Photographe Naïf, sur Flickr


Venice in Paris - a musician's home - the Marais par ParisSharing, sur Flickr


Hotel-Brighton-Paris-vue-Tuileries par Esprit de France, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Colonnes Second Empire par frediquessy, sur Flickr


DSCF4104 par Angels And Dragonflies, sur Flickr


2009.03.15.090. PARIS - Pont Neuf - Statue d' Henri IV  par alainmichot93 (At home), sur Flickr


Paris 1989 - Jardin du Luxembourg par ROGERIOMACHADO, sur Flickr


Fontaine Medicis | Jardin du Luxembourg | Paris par David Giral, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Quartier de Lune au-dessus du quartier de La Défense par Christophe Taamourte, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Jessica Mejias, on Flickr


Untitled by Jessica Mejias, on Flickr


Louvre by pajaro alberto, on Flickr


PARIS BALADE P1100942 by Dorenrof Claudius **PARIS**, on Flickr


Louvre Sunrise by espinozr, on Flickr


Untitled by mehdiesf, on Flickr


Le Triomphe de la République by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## vonbingen

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sgaudard/11242709376/sizes/o/in/photolist-i8tPNQ-i8nQCL-i8b25d-i8aiwc-i86ips-i7UQZy-i7UbZp-i7TMuY-i7UkrA-dcdVoy-i7HP8j-i7Drat-i7x5fq-i7keGL-i7keJQ-i7kNN2-i7ae3t-i79JoL-i78AiZ-i78BaD-i79qTH-i78LdE-i78MjN-i77PgJ-i73FV9-i736r9-i73tcy-i73Vmr-i72GEX-i6ZAfh-i6Yahf-i6TWWZ-i6RjZf-i6NMC9-i6Phsx-i6MwRB-i6M53E-i6LEsT-i6LV2n-i6JGxE-i6FD8u-i6FmKN-i6FhWB-i6FPjP-i6EaaC-i6Cx91-i6A19C-i6yN9j-i6yPia-i6wZiN-i6vdAn/



















images/pictures flickr par/by sgaudard. paris la defense


----------



## KiffKiff

By hen-magonza









By hen-magonza









By hen-magonza









By hen-magonza









By sottolestelle


----------



## christos-greece

Louvre by pattoise, on Flickr


Untitled by Jessica Mejias, on Flickr


Untitled by Jessica Mejias, on Flickr


Untitled by Jessica Mejias, on Flickr


Untitled by Jessica Mejias, on Flickr


Untitled by Jessica Mejias, on Flickr


Untitled by Jessica Mejias, on Flickr


Concorde Paris by FH79, on Flickr


----------



## Turing

Paris - Place concorde par hebiflux, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ I think that's shopped. Looks great, though.

Edit: now that I check on Street View I think it is possible to get that image, with a telescopic camera.


----------



## charpentier

L'Eglise, La Défense par Unusual Pictures of Paris, sur Flickr


La Defense par Greg Jista Photos, sur Flickr


Trocadéro et la Défense par Damien [Phototrend.fr], sur Flickr


Sans titre de par wenninparis, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

2006.0728-DSC_0025 par Paris Revu, sur Flickr


Street vendors along the Seine par M Drew Jackson, sur Flickr


Paris-101-20130805 par Sunil Mishra, sur Flickr


Rue Soufflot from the Steps of the Pantheon_img 0132 par Irwin Reynolds photo eXpressions, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

By jessica mejias









By meteorry









By mtoo









By dlge









By [email protected]


----------



## charpentier

Hôtel de Clermont par ParisSharing, sur Flickr

La salle Napoléon par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


Sitting room par Uncle Lynx, sur Flickr


Versailles Theatre par Digital DI, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Lifestyle par Lizapohp, sur Flickr


Tonnerre sur La Défense par Cédric Thual, sur Flickr


Paris de ma fenêtre (7) par DeGust, sur Flickr


BBC 127 par newnumenor, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

IMG_1774 par Ellogram, sur Flickr


Pont au Double, Paris par Uncle Lynx, sur Flickr


Office View in Paris par alxdup, sur Flickr


CAP-10702 par CreART Photography, sur Flickr


Bir-Hakeim bridge, Paris firework 14/07/2013 巴黎 par CreART Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr


Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr


Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr


Paris Skyline by -pieton-, on Flickr


Paris Skyline by -pieton-, on Flickr


Paris Skyline by -pieton-, on Flickr


Paris Skyline by -pieton-, on Flickr


Paris Skyline by -pieton-, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Scroll>>*

Musée d'Orsay by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


I'm watching by TomNC, on Flickr


Le Triomphe de la République by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

_A wonderful sunset..._








La Défense Sunset by Gregory Jista


----------



## charpentier

Gendarmarie on horseback, Tuileries, 75001, Paris par MJ Reilly, sur Flickr


PAC 176 par newnumenor, sur Flickr


IMG_2927 parc Andre Citroen par thomas alan, sur Flickr


Moulin à vent par Jaessa, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris & La Défense II par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Noel/Christmas 2011 : Dec.11 by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Noel/Christmas 2011 : Dec.13 by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Noel/Christmas 2011 : Dec.15 by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Noel/Christmas 2011 : Dec.16 by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Noel/Christmas 2011 : Dec.24 by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Galeries Lafayette - PARIS par JS's favorite things, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

TGB 113 par newnumenor, sur Flickr


TGB 103 par newnumenor, sur Flickr


Mouvement de Foule par oufar khan [antwan monegier] , sur Flickr


Sans titre de par wenninparis, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

La Défense depuis le Printemps par Eric Schaeff, sur Flickr


Sunset Eiffel tower par Eric Schaeff, sur Flickr


Montmartre_Sacré Coeur_Paris par benadventure, sur Flickr


Paris_Saint Augustin Church par benadventure, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Butte Montmartre, Paris, France by PIERRE LECLERC PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - City of Tourists by bekahpaige, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Skyline by bekahpaige, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Grand by bekahpaige, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Parisian streets by bekahpaige, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Light House by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


Paris 4- Notre Dame Cathedral by CoalPointer, on Flickr


Reflections by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


Rue de Champs Elysees by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


Paris December 2013-4 by dantaylorphotography, on Flickr


Paris December 2013-28 by dantaylorphotography, on Flickr


Paris December 2013-20 by dantaylorphotography, on Flickr


Seine staircase by El Cajon, on Flickr


----------



## Turing

Palais Bourbon - Assemblée Nationale par XanaX_, sur Flickr


Bibliothèque du Palais Bourbon par Bastien Abadie, sur Flickr


Assemblée Nationale - Palais Bourbon par Totoro', sur Flickr


Assemblée Nationale - Palais Bourbon par Totoro', sur Flickr


----------



## Turing

Assemblée Nationale par safpero, sur Flickr


Assemblée Nationale par safpero, sur Flickr


Paris par J_Llanos, sur Flickr


----------



## Turing

Assemblée Nationale par photons_93, sur Flickr


----------



## Turing

^^ Translation for non-francophone:

A day will come when all you nations of the continent, without losing your distinctive qualities and your glorious individuality, will merge together in a higher unity and will constitute a European brotherhood.


----------



## KiffKiff

Turing said:


> ^^ Translation for non-francophone:
> 
> A day will come when all you nations of the continent, without losing your distinctive qualities and your glorious individuality, will merge together in a higher unity and will constitute a European brotherhood.


A visionary, a century before Robert Schuman and the treaty of Paris.











http://www.flickr.com/photos/juan_llanos/6991993894/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juan_llanos/7138085619/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juan_llanos/6971742912/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juan_llanos/7115129957/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juan_llanos/6965930586/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bekahpaige/237928080/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bekahpaige/236527833/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bekahpaige/236509987/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bekahpaige/236538774/in/photostream/


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - Fin de Journée Hivernale sur Paris qui s'Illumine by -_Guillaume_-, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris S'Illumine by -_Guillaume_-, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame de Paris et les Quais à la Tombée de la Nuit by -_Guillaume_-, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont des Arts et Académie Française by -_Guillaume_-, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Happy Christmas !!! by Laurent photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Du coté de Notre Dame by Philippe Milbault, on Flickr


Du coté de Notre Dame by Philippe Milbault, on Flickr


Du coté de Notre Dame by Philippe Milbault, on Flickr


Du coté de Notre Dame by Philippe Milbault, on Flickr


Du coté de Notre Dame by Philippe Milbault, on Flickr


Du coté de Notre Dame by Philippe Milbault, on Flickr


Du coté de Notre Dame by Philippe Milbault, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Pere Lachaise par smilla4, sur Flickr


013 Église Saint-Germain-des-Pres, Paris, France par Ladybug0814, sur Flickr


Les Lieux du Corps Paris La Défense. par Photographe Naïf, sur Flickr


Details of the Eiffel Tower par Rick & Bart, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris - L'hôtel de Lassay, Assemblée nationale - Hotel Lassay, French National Assembly architecture par Zeeyolq Photography, sur Flickr


Paris - Looking up the Grand Foyer, Palais Garnier par Yen Baet, sur Flickr


Paris - Chapel of Saint-Louis of Invalids - Chapelle Saint-Louis des Invalides (architecture) par Zeeyolq Photography, sur Flickr


Paris-280-20130807 par Sunil Mishra, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

By jean-michel sanglerat









By jean-michel sanglerat









By jean-michel sanglerat









By mi09









By mi09









By eric schaeff









By eric schaeff


----------



## Turing

Every year we go through Paris rowing!


090920 Traversée de Paris 435 par Société Nautique d'Enghien, sur Flickr


090920 Traversée de Paris 1195 par Société Nautique d'Enghien, sur Flickr


20081005 Aviron - Traversée de Paris 837 par Société Nautique d'Enghien, sur Flickr


20081005 Aviron - Traversée de Paris 771 par Société Nautique d'Enghien, sur Flickr


20081005 Aviron - Traversée de Paris 592 par Société Nautique d'Enghien, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Rue des Peupliers par Chenu_y, sur Flickr


IMG_7063 par EricFirley, sur Flickr


Rue Cléry par Ms. Abitibi, sur Flickr


Paris Cafe par smilla4, sur Flickr


CAP_10638 par CreART Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

à Paris par Yann Charles, sur Flickr


La Cité des Ecoles par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


rue cremieux par fififoto93, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint-Michel, Paris France by CreART Photography, on Flickr


Coktails by CreART Photography, on Flickr


Galeries Lafayette by lucydodsworth, on Flickr


Paris by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr


Paris se réveille by aru photographies, on Flickr


Paris Light House by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


La Tour Eiffel 3/3 by svimes, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Les canaux de Paris by mattvrhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Musee National, Paris, Illumination December 2013 by Peschewa, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Pointe Sainte-Eustache (EXPLORE! Nov.26 2011) by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Petit Palais by Raph/D, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris from above by Raph/D, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

SE side by Raph/D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Les pyramides by phidel60, on Flickr


Catedral de Notre-Dame / Rio Sena - PARIS-FR by gabrielcabreira, on Flickr


Catedral de Notre-Dame - PARIS-FR by gabrielcabreira, on Flickr


Les bouquinistes de Notre Dame, Paris, France by CreART Photography, on Flickr


Freestyle football by Bjorgvin.Jonsson, on Flickr


Fontaine de l'Observatoire, Paris, France by CreART Photography, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower by ZUCCONY, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

TOUR EIFFEL AL CAPVESPRE by bertanuri, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/bertanuri/6098910697/" title="PARIS I EL SENA by bertanuri, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6065/6098910697_73be47f1a2_b.jpg" width="1024" height="716" alt="PARIS I EL SENA"></a>
PARIS I EL SENA by bertanuri, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

TOUT PARIS by bertanuri, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Trocadero desde la Torre Eiffel by bertanuri, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

ARC DE TRIOMF DE PARIS (CUT-OUT) by bertanuri, on Flickron Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sacre-Coeur by bertanuri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ça c'est Paris !!! by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


#flickr12days by 2Primetime5, on Flickr


Ça c'est Paris !!! by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


Enlighted Madeleine for Christmas 2013 by loic80l, on Flickr


Ça c'est Paris !!! by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


Ça c'est Paris !!! by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


I could get used to this view by oobwoodman, on Flickr


Basilika Sacré-Cœur (Paris) by Frühtau, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - Belleville by Silvan72, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Seine by Silvan72, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Night view of Seine River from Saint Michel Bridge by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Champs-Elysées avenue with christmas 2012 lights at dusk by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Back of Opera building by night from Galleries Lafayette roof top terrace. by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Villette and Canal d'Ourcq by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel Tower and Trocadero Square by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Views of Paris par Rick & Bart, sur Flickr


RueMaurepas par Alexander Marc Eckert, sur Flickr


orange et rouge par MJ Reilly, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Avenue Fremiet par Marc Wathieu, sur Flickr


Parisian Apartments par Hal Bergman Photography , sur Flickr


359 Academie Francaise, Paris, France par Ladybug0814, sur Flickr


DSC03923 par kettlemoraine, sur Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Basic POV by CoolbieRe, on Flickr

Tour Montparnasse by CoolbieRe, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Montmartre in Paris, France 18/9 2011. by photoola, on Flickr


Montmartre in Paris, France 18/9 2011. by photoola, on Flickr


'Leading to Avenues Marceau & D'iena', Paris, France by josecarlo1129, on Flickr


Notre Dame gargoyle by tailsock, on Flickr


La Grande Arche de La Defense, Blue Hour, Paris, France by Fragga, on Flickr


Paris from Above by dogslobber, on Flickr


Paris from Above by dogslobber, on Flickr


Paris from Above (Explored) by dogslobber, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

By ana jannelli









By bernard-paris









By sarah&paul









By mattyv53









By Añelo de la Krotsche









By martyn davis









By meteorry









By pelerin marie-claude


----------



## christos-greece

STAIRS by Mohsan', on Flickr


Paris, la Seine, le Grand Palais, la Passerelle Solférino by paspog, on Flickr


Pont Alexandre III by Wilhelm Chang Photography, on Flickr


'Leading to Avenues Marceau & D'iena', Paris, France by josecarlo1129, on Flickr


PARIS, FRANCE - OCTOBER 19: Cropped shot of the Louvre pyramid with visitors standing by it and water fountain in the foreground. October 19, 2013 in Paris. by Nando Machado, on Flickr


La Grande Arche de La Defense, Blue Hour, Paris, France by Fragga, on Flickr


Paris by O1e9, on Flickr


----------



## joecole

Paris Sunset by Jay364, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

By valkiribocou









By zylenia









By meteorry









By berliner08









By skyduster4









By frediquessy









By context travel









By context travel


Paris... :master:


----------



## Parra 1

"Fontaine des Mers" in Concorde Place by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Arc de Triomphe with its reflection on the ground after rain in Winter. by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Galeries Lafayette by night with Christmas lights by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The Main Stair inside Opera Garnier in Paris by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## midrise

:uh:mg::uh:..One bitchen city.....unequal the world over.....The City of Light...is a delight!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Paris_0050 by rochm_70, on Flickr


Paris La Defence 2 by voodoo2me, on Flickr


La defence by GirlWithBigEyes, on Flickr


LUCI E OMBRE by Danilo B. [email protected], on Flickr


La défense by Forever Arcade Fire, on Flickr


La Defense  by Hesweptlime, on Flickr


Paris Skyline by marc.jenkins, on Flickr


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

The pictures on the last page are out of this world :happy:


----------



## KiffKiff

By tomoyoshi









By rom-1-









By pieton









By aladin djebara









By aladin djebara









By aladin djebara









By Pieton









By Yen Baet


----------



## KiffKiff

By polbar42









By barmy bee









By bibendum84









By pieton


----------



## christos-greece

Seiene_Paris_France par ferdahejl, sur Flickr


Notre Dame Cathedral_Paris_France par ferdahejl, sur Flickr


Paris Paris par Claudia!!, sur Flickr


Citasprint par Claudia!!, sur Flickr


Paris par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Paris par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Paris par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Paris par -pieton-, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN

A sit in Paris  by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


Paris Light House by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


Paris, from Montparnasse Tower by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


Paris, la Tour Eiffel by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


La Concorde, Paris. by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

RE217 by Ellacott Photography, on Flickr


RE255 by Ellacott Photography, on Flickr


RE365 by Ellacott Photography, on Flickr


RE370 by Ellacott Photography, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

The siren of Canal Saint Martin - Paris par Pantchoa, sur Flickr


Retour vers le passé! par ducoeuratout (Denise), sur Flickr


Business at Mealtime par Darque.G Photography, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par j'faisc'quej'veux, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Arches. Paris, France par fredcan, sur Flickr


Cafe Le Nemours: Place Colette: Paris: September 2012 v7 par Barmy Bee, sur Flickr


Tuileries gardens Paris August 2013 v24 par Barmy Bee, sur Flickr


La maison blanche par besopha, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L'Eglise, La Défense par Unusual Pictures of Paris, sur Flickr


La Defense par Greg Jista Photos, sur Flickr


Trocadéro et la Défense par Damien [Phototrend.fr], sur Flickr


Sans titre de par wenninparis, sur Flickr









By jessica mejias


Eiffel Tower by henrygunn, on Flickr


Warteschlange vor dem Louvre by axel_magard, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Paris La Defense by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Terminus Nord by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Paris Notre Dame by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Paris - La Defense by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Paris Hotel de Ville by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Paris Île de la Cité by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sainte-Chapelle by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Montmartre by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Arc de Triomphe light show during Tour de France by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

200711 av des champs elysees by iambents, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

200711 at blanche by iambents, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

200711 military museum by iambents, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Good Morning Paris! par Vin on the move, sur Flickr


Lampadaire par m4mboo, sur Flickr


20h56 at Ile Saint-Louis par jmvnoos in Paris, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Lucie C. de Raymond, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

notre-dame de paris par JR_Paris, sur Flickr


_MG_2307 par Pxel, sur Flickr


... par JR_Paris, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

barbès-anvers0913 266 par town.ziggy, sur Flickr


Paris : Rue de Bièvre par Pantchoa, sur Flickr


Façades parisiennes par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


Ile-Saint-Louis par Ms. Abitibi, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sacre Coeur par musicinthedarkprod, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par CreART Photography, sur Flickr


La défense par Elias Teddy, sur Flickr


Vue du pont Mirabeau par [808] Massis, sur Flickr


_DSF0961.jpg par HumanGobo, sur Flickr


Paris, France - Arc de Triomphe par DanTiuD2, sur Flickr


contemplation par CreART Photography, sur Flickr


Rue de Vaugirard, 6e Paris, France par Grangeburn, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Arc de Triomphe by Globalviewfinder, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Source


De Paris, avec l'amour. by jiayi.wangit, on Flickr









Gregory Jista









Gregory Jista









Gregory Jista









Gregory Jista









Gregory Jista









Gregory Jista


----------



## FAAN

Gregory Jista









Gregory Jista









Gregory Jista









Gregory Jista









Gregory Jista


----------



## Parra 1

Averse Magnétique by dclsma, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris : mairie du XIXè arrondissement by FranekN, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Alexandre III bridge Paris @night by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

quai de Grenelle, heure de pointe - Paris @night by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Défense Paris 2050 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

panoramic view city of lights PARIS - Blue Hour by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

paris 12mm effel tower by trickster / Atsuki, on Flickr


Night at La Defense, Paris, France by Fragga, on Flickr


The Eiffel Tower by Saboooooooo, on Flickr


La Defense from the Eiffel Tower by Saboooooooo, on Flickr


image by Phil Horton, on Flickr


image by Phil Horton, on Flickr


Paris Panorama by TomNC, on Flickr


blurry paris by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

By richiby









By kl0126









By teeheehaw









By garfield H









By teeheehaw


----------



## Parra 1

Le grand foyer @ Opéra Garnier by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Opéra Garnier @ Sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Le Grand Foyer by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The scene by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue Galande by Éole, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ground-to-ground by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


@Basilique du Sacré-Cœur de Montmartre by hyas_private, on Flickr


@Basilique du Sacré-Cœur de Montmartre by hyas_private, on Flickr


@Basilique du Sacré-Cœur de Montmartre by hyas_private, on Flickr


@Basilique du Sacré-Cœur de Montmartre by hyas_private, on Flickr


@Basilique du Sacré-Cœur de Montmartre by hyas_private, on Flickr


@Basilique du Sacré-Cœur de Montmartre by hyas_private, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Enirad, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower by Enirad, on Flickr


Inspiration by Enirad, on Flickr


Les Champs Elysées by Enirad, on Flickr


The Big Lady by Enirad, on Flickr


La Madeleine by Enirad, on Flickr


Génie de la Bastille @ Sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Le grand foyer @ Opéra Garnier by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Castel Béranger - Central façade par Monceau, sur Flickr


Stroll in the 9e arrondissement par Ms. Abitibi, sur Flickr


Paris, France par prosphiles, sur Flickr


Louis XIV au Louvre (Louvre carré 3) par Nijule, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Great pics!


----------



## FAAN

Coeur Défense by Max Peter1, on Flickr


La Défense by Max Peter1, on Flickr


Eiffel tower by ufuk.ince, on Flickr


Pont des Arts @night PARIS by CreART Photography, on Flickr


IMG_1635C by razi_lara, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

River Seine, city Paris in the morning by dora_c, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris... by LukeDaDuke, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Défense Paris 2050 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

CAP_10364 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

PAris by night - Vendôme by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Alexandre III @ Paris巴黎 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

paris square 800px par Marc Khachfe, sur Flickr


The gate to the Pyramide du Louvre par jsz1999 / www.jacques-szymanski.com, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Lucie C. de Raymond, sur Flickr


Colonne Morris: Hotel Du Louvre: Place Andre Malraux: Place Colette: Paris: August 2012 v1 par Barmy Bee, sur Flickr


Cafe Le Nemours: Place Colette: Paris: September 2012 v21 par Barmy Bee, sur Flickr


Louvre Tuileries 06 © French Moments par French Moments, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Défense depuis le Printemps par Eric Schaeff, sur Flickr


Sunset Eiffel tower par Eric Schaeff, sur Flickr


Montmartre_Sacré Coeur_Paris par benadventure, sur Flickr


Paris_Saint Augustin Church par benadventure, sur Flickr


Panorama by ∃Scape, on Flickr


Tuileries Gardens to the Louvre by eutouring, on Flickr


Photo from the River Seine bank by eutouring, on Flickr


Aube sur le Pont Neuf by jfgornet, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

By ms abitibi









By ms abitibi









By ms abitibi









By nijule









By ms abitibi









By ms abitibi









By ms abitibi









By kenny teo


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by night by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by night 巴黎 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

[
red sky by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

CAP-7838 Tour Eiffel Paris by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame , Paris 巴黎 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

7K4B2546 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Pointe Sainte-Eustache (EXPLORE! Nov.26 2011) by ∃Scape, on Flickr


Petit Palais by Raph/D, on Flickr


Paris from above by Raph/D, on Flickr


SE side by Raph/D, on Flickr


TOUR EIFFEL AL CAPVESPRE by bertanuri, on Flickr


Trocadero desde la Torre Eiffel by bertanuri, on Flickr


兩個人非童話生活。 by mai。, on Flickr


The Champ de Mars in Paris - Eiffel Tower by Velurajah UK, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Wide paris by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tranche d'Opéra by Leonard M., on Flickr


Nuage sur Montmartre by Leonard M., on Flickr


Le petit parisien by Leonard M., on Flickr


Rendez-vous by Leonard M., on Flickr


Eiffel tower by Miroslav Petrasko (blog.hdrshooter.net), on Flickr


la Tour Eiffel by David Mao Photography, on Flickr


Bridge of locks by David Mao Photography, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Hôtel Particulier par besopha, sur Flickr


PALAIS DE L'ELYSEE par Philippe Berdalle, sur Flickr


Musée Rodin, Paris par Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, sur Flickr


L'hôtel de Lassay depuis le jardin des quatre colonnes par Thierry Selva, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Đêm La Tinh by HQN, on Flickrr


----------



## Parra 1

Hotel de Ville - Paris by HQN, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Cruising the Seine - Paris by HQN, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

By the Pont de l'Alma by HQN, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Late afternoon in Paris by HQN, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris street by HQN, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

By A.G. Photographe









By Janey Kay


----------



## christos-greece

Opéra National de Paris by Pedro Zaniolo, on Flickr


Panam Panam by jujernault, on Flickr


sunset paris by jujernault, on Flickr


Grand Palais by jujernault, on Flickr


Moulin Rouge (Red Windmill) - Montmartre (Paris), France by petewheeler, on Flickr


The view of Paris from Montmartre - Paris by petewheeler, on Flickr


View of Arc du Carrousel and Eiffel Tower from an upper window of the Louvre - Paris, France by petewheeler, on Flickr


G7673_Cafe-de-Flore_Paris by aamengus, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

the sky of Paris @night 巴黎 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_0887 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Montmartre - Paris by HQN, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Near the Pont Alexandre III - Paris by HQN, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

A corner of Paris - near Montmartre by HQN, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Late afternoon in Le Marais by HQN, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

B joe daniel price









By joe daniel price









By joe daniel price









By joe daniel price









By joe daniel price









By joe daniel price









By joe daniel price


----------



## christos-greece

Vélib' en rang d'oignons by dzzdzz012, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe by dzzdzz012, on Flickr


Untitled by Nijule, on Flickr


Angel by GavinZ, on Flickr


_DSC9312 by linhdevil, on Flickr


_DSC9311 by linhdevil, on Flickr


Paris, from the Eiffel Tower by Wendy Rauw, on Flickr


The River Seine At Night II by Ross Fairweather., on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

La Défense IMG_4816_fhdr.jpg by Zórzimo Croquezz, on Flickr


La Défense IMG_4912_fhdr.jpg by Zórzimo Croquezz, on Flickr


Miroir d'eau temporaire pour l'Ile de la Cité by loic80l, on Flickr


Le pont Alexandre III by m43photos, on Flickr


6297 by Sébastien LORY, on Flickr


Vue depuis les quais de Paris / View from banks of Paris by m43photos, on Flickr









Source


----------



## FAAN

Rue de Rennes: Saint Germain - Montparnasse. by Max Sat, on Flickr


3R6A5177 by A.Gourdet Photographie, on Flickr


View from the Eiffel Tower by Saboooooooo, on Flickr


city of lights, city of love by JK Barclay, on Flickr


Vue depuis le point Bir-Hakeim / View from the Bir-Hakeim bridge by m43photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rue de Rivoli - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Jardin du Palais Royal - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Pont Alexandre III - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Rue Royale - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Le Grand Comptoir - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Café à Paris by cheybervert, on Flickr


Rue de Paradis by john weiss, on Flickr


IMG_2956 by James Mole, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

delete


----------



## Parra 1

Night watch by J_J_K, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Seine Sunrise by J_J_K, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Glowing sky by J_J_K, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

[
Basilique du Sacré-Cœur by J_J_K, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel Beacon by J_J_K, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Seine Sunrise II by J_J_K, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Rue St-Étienne-du-Mont par RPicher, sur Flickr


Sunrise on the Seine, Paris par nichole robertson, sur Flickr


Eglise de la Madeleine, Paris VIIIe par Yvette Gauthier, sur Flickr


Paris: City of Light par nichole robertson, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

La chapelle de la Sorbonne (Paris) par dalbera, sur Flickr


Rue des Carmes par RPicher, sur Flickr


Immeuble (1914) - 30 avenue Marceau, Paris VIIIe par Yvette Gauthier, sur Flickr


Ile de la Cite Island and Notre Dame de Paris par eutouring, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sacré Coeur and Trinité Bell Tower from Le Printemps department store rooftop terrace before sunset. by loic80l, on Flickr


Basic POV by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Tour Montparnasse by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Untitled by Guigui-Lille, on Flickr


Space Invader - PA_0815b by paul nine-o, on Flickr


Space Invader - PA_0580b by paul nine-o, on Flickr


20131125 #02 by callan_tham, on Flickr


La montée de la Pyramide by Massis__, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by night by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Morning on the Seine by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sunset over the Seine by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Beaubourg @night by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont neuf, PAris by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_0887 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Parra 1 said:


> Pont neuf, PAris by CreART Photography, on Flickr


^^ Close-up view:


Entrance to the square par eutouring, sur Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## charpentier

L'exposition "Angkor : la naissance d'un mythe" (musée Guimet) par dalbera, sur Flickr


La salle sur la scène artistique allemande (Musée d'art moderne de la ville de Paris) par dalbera, sur Flickr


La salle des fêtes du Palais de la Porte Dorée par dalbera, sur Flickr


L'été à Paris par dalbera, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Jardin du Luxembourg en hiver par max rocker, sur Flickr


Le Petit Palais sous la neige, Paris (75) par Yvette Gauthier, sur Flickr


Gare Saint-Lazare (XIXe), Paris VIIIe par Yvette Gauthier, sur Flickr


Le Panthéon par max rocker, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Pony rides at the Champ de Mars par eutouring, sur Flickr


Paris Peach par nichole robertson, sur Flickr


Louvre Museum from the Bridge of Love par eutouring, sur Flickr


A Batobus travelling past the Notre Dame par eutouring, sur Flickr


Rue du Pont-Louis-Philippe par RPicher, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boulevard Saint-Denis - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Pont des Arts - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Petit Palais - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Place George Pompidou - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Rue des Trois Frères - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Rue de Rocroy - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr[


Vavin - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Paris 9/13 by kikila50, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

By haz_fenrir15









By Antonio Gaudencio









By Steve Lorillere









By Jérôme Cousin









By Jason Powell









By A.G. Photographe


----------



## Parra 1

Tour Eiffel by notjustnut, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

City of Love by domdoze, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Street dining. by dicktay2000, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Montmartre streets (1) by dicktay2000, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Montmartre in autumn by dicktay2000, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Montmartre steps (2) by dicktay2000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 9/13 by kikila50, on Flickr


Arts et Métiers - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Rue Étienne Marcel - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Quai de Bourbon - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Rue de la Reynie - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Rue de Dunkerque - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


rooftops by ...small world..., on Flickr


wet streets by onkel_wart (thomas lieser), on Flickr


paris 2013 by ♥beryl, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

http://fzone.oushinet.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread









http://www.fousdereflex.com/viewtopic.php?p=343536



La Défense par Christophe Taamourte, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

http://my.zhinei.com/space-1416082-do-blog-id-558687.html









http://www.fousdereflex.com/books/146225.jpg









by jérôme bastianelli (Panoramio)









https://plus.google.com/photos/105579656698145885624/albums/5881791640236170001


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Rooftops 1/2 by lassi.kurkijarvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris, la Seine et Notre-Dame by antonikon, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

paris_111112_047.jpg by antonikon, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

A corner of Paris - near Montmartre by HQN, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

George Washington in Paris by HQN, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Montmartre ~ Paris by HQN, on Flickr


----------



## AMAR420

Gotta love Paris!


----------



## charpentier

http://www.phototheque.arnaudfrichp...la-tour-eiffel-et-les-invalides-de-nuit-paris









http://www.degraaf.fr/univers/par-dela-les-toits


----------



## christos-greece

Pont Louis Philippe - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Rue des Vinaigriers - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Place de la République - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Rue de Rennes - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


_MG_6741 by cepage1999, on Flickr


_MG_7058 by cepage1999, on Flickr


_MG_1443 by cepage1999, on Flickr


_MG_6877 by cepage1999, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Basilica of the Sacré Cœur by rougetete, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View from the Eiffel Tower by rougetete, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View from the Eiffel Tower by rougetete, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View from the Eiffel Tower by rougetete, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View from the Eiffel Tower by rougetete, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View from the Eiffel Tower by rougetete, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View from L'église de la Madeleine by rougetete, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

La Coeur Defense by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 2.500.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Opéra Garnier 1 by paspog, on Flickr


Paris Opéra Garnier 2 by paspog, on Flickr


France 2013-14 446 by waldopics, on Flickr


Paris Colonnes de Buren 4 by paspog, on Flickr


Paris Colonnes de Buren 2 by paspog, on Flickr


Space Invader - PA_0568b x Mister P by paul nine-o, on Flickr


Marvellous Architecture by W A S S ! F, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

By sokleine









By irving zam









By wass!f









By mbell1975









By concorde hotels resorts









By cvrestan









By carin olsson









By zeeyolq photography


----------



## FAAN

Montparnasse by GavinZ, on Flickr


#PAris panoramic view @night by CreART Photography, on Flickr


Paris Beaubourg @night by CreART Photography, on Flickr


panoramic view - Pont neuf, PAris France by CreART Photography, on Flickr


La Défense, Paris France by CreART Photography, on Flickr


Panoramic view of Montparnasse PAris by CreART Photography, on Flickr


Bir-Hakeim bridge in bike by CreART Photography, on Flickr


< Myosotis > Paris by night by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Quai de Grenelle, Paris by CreART Photography, on Flickr


Quai de Grenelle #Paris by night 巴黎 France by CreART Photography, on Flickr


PAris 巴黎鐵塔 巴黎 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


BIR HAKEIM BRIDGE @night 巴黎 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


Pont des Arts @night PARIS by CreART Photography, on Flickr


Le Consulat @ Montmartre Paris - 2013 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


< Assemblée National > Paris by night by CreART Photography, on Flickr


Sacré Coeur, Montmartre, Paris 巴黎 2013 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Paris by night by CreART Photography, on Flickr


Eiffel Tower Sunset #2 by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 2.500.000 Times), on Flickr


panoramic view Paris by CreART Photography, on Flickr


panoramic view city of lights PARIS - Blue Hour by CreART Photography, on Flickr


Notre Dame , Paris 巴黎 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


Street - Rue du Val de Grâce, PAris 05 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


La Defense by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 2.500.000 Times), on Flickr


Paris - Tower of Light by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 2.500.000 Times), on Flickr


Paris - A Painting with Light by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 2.500.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Montmartre by RawColor, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Montmartre - Rue Caulaincourt by RawColor, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Ile de la cité by Filip42, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Filip42, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Defense by Calvin J., on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame Cathedral by Calvin J., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jardin du Luxembourg by RawColor, on Flickr


Florist, Montmarte by sri_the_quack, on Flickr


Street and Shops, Paris by sri_the_quack, on Flickr


France Paris 2014 by JOLEYE, on Flickr


France Paris 2014 by JOLEYE, on Flickr


France Paris 2014 by JOLEYE, on Flickr


France Paris 2014 by JOLEYE, on Flickr


France Paris 2014 by JOLEYE, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

DSC_0208 par Kevin Berthon, sur Flickr


Le square Gardette par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


centre parting par bradman334, sur Flickr


L'automne au parc Monceau par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Rue de Courcelles et Avenue Hoche par Alexander Marc Eckert, sur Flickr


Rue Murillo par Alexander Marc Eckert, sur Flickr


Rue de Phalsbourg par Alexander Marc Eckert, sur Flickr


Rue Lepic par Alexander Marc Eckert, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Stroll in the 9e arrondissement par Ms. Abitibi, sur Flickr


Hôtel de Beauvau - Ministry of the Interior par Istvan, sur Flickr


Paris Corners: Place Beauvau & Rue des Saussaies & Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré par Istvan, sur Flickr


DSC_0153 par Kevin Berthon, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

By Laetitia de Lyon









By corin olsson









By corin olsson









By paspog









By concorde opéra paris









By alexander marc eckert









By antonio gaudencio


----------



## Parra 1

Christmas Lights at Rue Cler, Paris, France by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The Long Hall at The Opera House, Paris, France by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Hotel de Ville, St Gervais, Pont d'Arcole, Paris, France by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The Notre Dame from Under Bridge, Paris, France by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Madeleine Church, Paris, France by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Beautiful Altar, Dôme des Invalides, Tomb of Napoleon, Musée de l'Armée, Paris, France by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Inception bridge by aquaxp, on Flickr


Untitled by aquaxp, on Flickr


Paris : Place de la Concorde by Pantchoa, on Flickr


La Défense skyline by -pieton-, on Flickr


La Défense by -pieton-, on Flickr


George Pompidou Centre, Paris, France by Fragga, on Flickr


La Defense by Calvin J., on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

http://www.fousdereflex.com/books/78876.jpg









http://www.fousdereflex.com/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=38040


DSC_3231.jpg par ngkamo, sur Flickr


Yesterday and Tomorrow par Jerem photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris : Pont Saint-Michel / Quai des Orfèvres / Quai des Grands Augustins by Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris : Notre Dame / Ile de La Cité by Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Above by Éole, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Martenmount by Éole, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Magritte is back by Éole, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Opéra Garnier @ Sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Centre d'affaires de Paris - La Défense by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


Paris vu du ciel by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


Centre d'affaires de Paris - La Défense by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Paris Sunset by TomNC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris vu du ciel by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


Quartier La Défense Paris - Antonio GAUDENCIO by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr


Nightfall at La Défense by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


La Défense by -pieton-, on Flickr


La Défense by -pieton-, on Flickr


La Défense by -pieton-, on Flickr


a7 by X20 Fuji, on Flickr


Quartier La Défense Paris by acosmichippo, on Flickr


Paris-la-Défense by CoeurInstant, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue de Rivoli by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Sunrise in Paris par eFRAME.co.uk, sur Flickr


Le Pont Royal au lever du soleil / 75001 Paris par R.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Notre-Dame - Sunrise par JSinnay, sur Flickr


Sunrise - 35 Millions de Pixels par JSinnay, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

La foule, rue de Rivoli / Paris par R.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


DSC_0084 par Kevin Berthon, sur Flickr


Uma das moradas do casal Fitzgerald em Paris par wilker.sousa, sur Flickr


shadows on rue ferou par bradman334, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Montmartre par JSinnay, sur Flickr


Notre Dame de Lorette par loic80l, sur Flickr


Sainte Geneviève par loic80l, sur Flickr


Saint Vincent de Paul par loic80l, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Saint Paul from rue Sévigné in Le Marais in Paris par loic80l, sur Flickr


Saint Augustin par loic80l, sur Flickr


Paris Corners: Bd Saint-Germain & Rue Bonaparte with Café Le Deux Magots par Istvan, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

By JP2H









By dalbera









By bratan









By zikiarts









By bee girl









By meteorry









By laurent liu









By alexandru M Ticalo


----------



## christos-greece

@kiffkiff: Better choise when posting flickr photos, is by using the BBcodes


----------



## KiffKiff

christos-greece said:


> @kiffkiff: Better choise when posting flickr photos, is by using the BBcodes


I don't unterstand what you say with "using the BBcodes". :dunno:


----------



## charpentier

^^ Click on the arrow below the picture, to the right, then click on copy BBCode, etc.


----------



## charpentier

Versailles: Château de Versailles - La Galerie des Glaces par wallyg, sur Flickr


St. Chapelle, Ile de la Cite, Paris par aida_dasilva, sur Flickr


Panthéon Ceiling, Paris par aida_dasilva, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Monet's Orangerie par aida_dasilva, sur Flickr


Paris National Museum of Modern Art par evansg, sur Flickr


_MG_0800-HDR par evansg, sur Flickr


Basilique du Sacré-Cœur par jujernault, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont Louis Philippe - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Rue des Vinaigriers - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Rue de la Roquette - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Rue de Rennes - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Rue de Dunkerque - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Rue de Rocroy - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Rue des Barres - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## ImmerHeiterer

Magnificient.


----------



## KiffKiff

charpentier said:


> ^^ Click on the arrow below the picture, to the right, then click on copy BBCode, etc.


Thanks ! It's really faster.


----------



## christos-greece

Le pont d'Arcole * Paris by sistereden2, on Flickr


Rue du Trésor * Paris by sistereden2, on Flickr


Passage Molière * Paris by sistereden2, on Flickr


Le drapeau * Paris by sistereden2, on Flickr


women p 020a by Phil Newell, on Flickr


IMG_0486_face by danus78, on Flickr


French Paris by Grafik Ofis, on Flickr


French Paris by Grafik Ofis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One night in Paris by frisch-luft.ch, on Flickr


_MG_1462 by cepage1999, on Flickr


_MG_6829 by cepage1999, on Flickr


_MG_1451 by cepage1999, on Flickr


_MG_6741 by cepage1999, on Flickr


_MG_7058 by cepage1999, on Flickr


_MG_1443 by cepage1999, on Flickr


_MG_6877 by cepage1999, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

http://www.phototheque.arnaudfrichp...1-a6d0-dfd79a535647-panorama-de-paris-la-nuit


----------



## charpentier

http://www.phototheque.arnaudfrichp...dd52b541-panorama-de-la-defense-de-nuit-paris


----------



## charpentier

http://www.phototheque.arnaudfrichp...orama-du-quartier-de-la-defense-de-nuit-paris


----------



## charpentier

http://www.arnaudfrichphoto.com/la-defense-grande-arche-cnit.htm


----------



## charpentier

Station Vélib, Paris par Frederic Masson, sur Flickr


Rue par Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr


Rue de Rivoli par Fairy_Nuff, sur Flickr


La Grande Dame La Tour Eiffel Paris France par Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Boissons Fraiches par Fairy_Nuff, sur Flickr


Sunset on Tour Eiffel from Concorde par loic80l, sur Flickr


Passage Molière * Paris par sistereden2, sur Flickr


Lost in a Maze of Glass par Fairy_Nuff, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris, Montmartre, Sacre Coeur par batigolix, sur Flickr


Les bords de Seine * Paris par sistereden2, sur Flickr


glory day par aenkae, sur Flickr


glory day 2 par aenkae, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Rue des Saules par loic80l, sur Flickr


Summer time on the Canal Saint-Martin par loic80l, sur Flickr


Fauchon par Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr


Hausmannien par Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic

Hotel Plaza Athenee, one of the most elegant buildings in paris; I love its vertical garden


Hôtel Plaza Athénée Paris 2011, luxorium by luxorium, on Flickr

Hôtel Plaza Athénée Paris 2011, luxorium by luxorium, on Flickr

Plaza Athenee by Nick_Arg, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

La Place Vendôme, Paris (February 2014) par OzMark17, sur Flickr


Paris Pont Alexandre III par currystrumpet, sur Flickr


L'Opéra, Paris (February 2014) par OzMark17, sur Flickr


La Conciergerie, Paris (February 2014) par OzMark17, sur Flickr









By revistadelmotor









By motoringlife


Beaubourg par mb2996, sur Flickr


Paris, square Boucicaut. par Marie-Hélène Cingal, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sacre Coeur and Montmartre from "Le Printemps" department store Rooftop terrace by loic80l, on Flickr


Saint Etienne du Mont by loic80l, on Flickr


Saint Augustin by loic80l, on Flickr


200711 av des champs elysees by iambents, on Flickr


200711 military museum by iambents, on Flickr


CAP_10486 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


CAP_8989 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


Paris-6ieme 013 by town.ziggy, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Hive of Activity par Fairy_Nuff, sur Flickr


Sacre Coeur Souvenirs par Fairy_Nuff, sur Flickr


Paris Opera full frontal architecture, May 2009 par Peter Rivera, sur Flickr


Façade de la Maison Dorée par couscouschocolat, sur Flickr


Survolt par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Mairie du Xème Arrondissement - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Paris_2010-04_205 par Edhral, sur Flickr


La Defense - Paris par Dan Guimberteau, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel Tower from the Pantheon by dogslobber, on Flickr


Notre Dame at Night by dogslobber, on Flickr


Aston Martin Racing by Scuderia Phoenicia, on Flickr


©Paris France 2013 by Echofame (Dads Reyes), on Flickr


Louvre by slumbernaut, on Flickr


Saint-Michel-Notre-Dame, Paris (26/12/2013) by NikMetalEx, on Flickr


canal saint martin . 10e arr . paris by Ross Reyes, on Flickr


Pont de Bir-Hakeim [03] by Oppamaeki, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Looking up at Lilacs par PreteMoiParis, sur Flickr


Walking along Champs-Elysees par georgemoga, sur Flickr


Jardin des Plantes par georgemoga, sur Flickr


Jardin du Luxembourg * Paris par sistereden2, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Passage du Bourg-L'Abbé * Paris par sistereden2, sur Flickr


La Tour Eiffel , Paris, France par Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr


Sur les quais * Paris par sistereden2, sur Flickr


Le pêcheur par sistereden2, sur Flickr


À l'ombre sous les arbres, Place des Invalides, Paris, France par Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Coeur Défense by Max Peter1, on Flickr


La Défense by Max Peter1, on Flickr


Eiffel tower by ufuk.ince, on Flickr


Pont des Arts @night PARIS by CreART Photography, on Flickr


IMG_1635C by razi_lara, on Flickr


PARIS-FR by gabrielcabreira, on Flickr


Vue depuis le point Bir-Hakeim / View from the Bir-Hakeim bridge by m43photos, on Flickr


Pont des arts et institut de France, Paris by sebastien.mespoulhe, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Fondation Louis Vuitton - Paris - Gehry par JP2H, sur Flickr


L'Hôtel de Ville, Paris (February 2014) par OzMark17, sur Flickr


DSC_0559.jpg par danboarder, sur Flickr


HDR Bastille 19032013 par Aladin Djebara, sur Flickr


BIR HAKEIM BRIDGE @night 巴黎 par CreART Photography, sur Flickr


Bir-Hakeim bridge , Paris par CreART Photography, sur Flickr


Pont Alexandre III sous la neige / 75007 Paris par R.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Place Vendôme / 75001 Paris par R.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Le Triomphe de la République par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Notre Dame de Paris par Martinez Polo, sur Flickr


Île de la Cité : Notre Dame depuis le quai aux Fleurs - Paris France par R.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Institut de France par loic80l, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Clouds over Paris HDR by Domantas, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris city panorama HDR by Domantas, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris panorama HDR by Domantas, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Defance HDR by Domantas, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Another Paris photo HDR by Domantas, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Notre Dame par Fairy_Nuff, sur Flickr


Dome des Invalides par Fairy_Nuff, sur Flickr


L'Opera par Fairy_Nuff, sur Flickr


Cour d'Honneur par Fairy_Nuff, sur Flickr


Double par Olympe B, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexander III bridge on a cloudy sky by loic80l, on Flickr


Notre Dame de Paris by loic80l, on Flickr


Top of Le Printemps Department store by loic80l, on Flickr


Opera Garnier Paris by loic80l, on Flickr


Montmartre from Pigalle by loic80l, on Flickr


In The Light by J P | Photography, on Flickr


La Défense, 20:58 by J P | Photography, on Flickr


The view from up there by J P | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Défense Paris 2050 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Le Consulat @ Montmartre Paris - 2013 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

CAP_1995 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

CAP_1145 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

CAP-1064 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

#4042 is a fake.


Dreaming About These Gorgeous Parisian Balconies par Paris in Four Months, sur Flickr


Hôtel Plaza Athénée par Paris in Four Months, sur Flickr


Dreaming About These Gorgeous Parisian Balconies par Paris in Four Months, sur Flickr


Dreaming About These Gorgeous Parisian Balconies par Paris in Four Months, sur Flickr


Wonderful Parisian Architecture par Paris in Four Months, sur Flickr


Paris from Bastille @ sunset par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Pictures taken on March 7th, 2014


Paris by julianoz/, on Flickr


Paris by julianoz/, on Flickr

Pictures taken on March 5th, 2014


Paris by julianoz/, on Flickr


Paris by julianoz/, on Flickr


Paris by julianoz/, on Flickr


Paris by julianoz/, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Source


Hôtel de Ville de Paris / City Hall of Paris by m43photos, on Flickr


Sunset On Paris by aru photographies, on Flickr


Quartier Saint-Germain-des-Prés by m43photos, on Flickr


Vue de l'Hôtel de Ville de Paris depuis les quais de Seine / View on City Hall of Paris from the banks of the Seine by m43photos, on Flickr


Volets à Montmarte / Shutters at Montmartre by m43photos, on Flickr


Pont Notre-dame // computer still down... by m43photos, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Here comes the bus by TomNC, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

I'm watching by TomNC, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Panorama by TomNC, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Sunset by TomNC, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

23-02-2014, Parijs, View over Paris by Koen langs de baan, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Martenmount by Éole, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L'Eglise, La Défense by Unusual Pictures of Paris, on Flickr


La Defense by Greg Jista Photos, on Flickr


Trocadéro et la Défense by Damien [Phototrend.fr], on Flickr


Sans titre de by wenninparis, on Flickr


Street vendors along the Seine by M Drew Jackson, on Flickr


Rue Soufflot from the Steps of the Pantheon_img 0132 by Irwin Reynolds photo eXpressions, on Flickr


Le Grand Palais et le Pont Alexandre III. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Paris from Bastille @ sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aguje/12979059503/in/faves-denjiro-san/


----------



## Parra 1

paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris National Assembly - L'Assemblée Nationale France by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Champs Elysees by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris LaDefense at sunset - La Defense by Bakh2013, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sacré Coeur #Paris by night by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Alexandre III @ Paris巴黎 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame , Paris 巴黎 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

7K4B2546 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Twilight of Paris City III by peerakit_popcity, on Flickr


Arc De Triomphe by peerakit_popcity, on Flickr


Paris LaDefense at sunset - La Defense by Bakh2013, on Flickr


Paris LaDefense at sunset - La Defense by Bakh2013, on Flickr


Neuilly, La Defense, Paris Etoile, Arco do Triunfo by ROBERTO CAIAFA, on Flickr


Paris from Opéra Bastille by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Paris from the top of Montparnasse by The world behind my lens⎪D.F. Photography, on Flickr


France Life at cafes at the Caf?à Kleber and Metro sign in Paris France by LOCTRAN781, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Bikes at the Pompidou Centre par Fairy_Nuff, sur Flickr


A drink of water par Fairy_Nuff, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par wenninparis, sur Flickr


Oberkampf par .::CleMs::., sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Vue sur la place des victoires par Tendancevasion, sur Flickr


Building facade near Parc Monceau par ParisSharing, sur Flickr


19th Century Architecture par PreteMoiParis, sur Flickr


Mairie XIX par Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr


Rue Etienne Marcel par Tendancevasion, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Rue du Val de Grâce and the Church with the same name par georgemoga, sur Flickr


Place de la Clichy par georgemoga, sur Flickr


Odeon and a statue of Danton par georgemoga, sur Flickr


Le Bistrot Mazarin par georgemoga, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Place des Vosges par ParisSharing, sur Flickr


Domaine de St. Cloud par ParisSharing, sur Flickr


049N_avenue-frochot-P9 par cgnxgc, sur Flickr


Musée du Luxembourg par multipasse5, sur Flickr


Le pont d'Arcole * Paris par sistereden2, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Alpine à Paris par alex6bernard, sur Flickr


EDF Tower La Defense 1 par Mr Azrakino, sur Flickr


Stone, Iron & Glass par PreteMoiParis, sur Flickr


Industrial Paris par PreteMoiParis, sur Flickr









By Tendance Evasion


P1210294 par PreteMoiParis, sur Flickr


Jardin des Tuileries, musée du Louvre, musée d'Orsay et centre Beaubourg par Olivier Monbaillu, sur Flickr


Grand Palais et Petit Palais par Olivier Monbaillu, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris City at Sunset by peerakit_popcity_5392, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame Reflection by peerakit_popcity_5392, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Twilight of Paris City by peerakit_popcity_5392, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sacre Coure by peerakit_popcity_5392, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

[/url] ~ in the shadow of madame ~ by Janey Kay, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## charpentier

Rue St Denis, Paris par Frederic Masson, sur Flickr


Basilica Sainte-Clotilde par georgemoga, sur Flickr


Paris 6-21 Pams 046 par Renaud21, sur Flickr


Revisiting la Madeleine par georgemoga, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris: Louvre Cour Carrée par Patrick and Mary Jo, sur Flickr


L'Horloge de la Chapelle de la Sorbonne par Martinez Polo, sur Flickr


Paris_2010-04_205 par Edhral, sur Flickr


Fontaine Saint-Michel par georgemoga, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by renan4, on Flickr


Bikes, Paris by AlexandraH1960, on Flickr


Les Olympiades, Paris 13ème by AlexandraH1960, on Flickr


Les Olympiades, Paris 13ème by AlexandraH1960, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe by sambennett3, on Flickr


Paris Panorama Sunset by Thomas Bullock, on Flickr


Notre-Dame by ∃Scape, on Flickr


_MG_1851 by antwane_thibaud, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

0010O_saint-paul-côté-rue-charlemagne-P-4e par cgnxgc, sur Flickr


Un endroit perdu par caterina.ponsicchi, sur Flickr


Cobblestone Patio par PreteMoiParis, sur Flickr


Courtyard witha bike par PreteMoiParis, sur Flickr


Paris que j'aime par jacques legentil, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Champs de Mars by In-mensidad, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Untitled by In-mensidad, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Trocadero by In-mensidad, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

champs elysees by In-mensidad, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Untitled by voldy92, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Seine by sealrocker, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Sans titre de par Gabriel D., sur Flickr


opéra Garnier Paris par JSEBOUVI : thanks for over 620 000 views, sur Flickr









By Lacherryboom









By Frank Muller


Parisian balconies par Nylahbeecuzz, sur Flickr


Impression Louvre (3) par Olivier Monbaillu, sur Flickr


Pont Alexandre III and Grand Palais at night par David Briard, sur Flickr


Sky Lights par PreteMoiParis, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6250 by tintin929, on Flickr


IMG_6098 by tintin929, on Flickr


IMG_6253 by tintin929, on Flickr


IMG_6342 by tintin929, on Flickr


IMG_6259 by tintin929, on Flickr


IMG_6197 by tintin929, on Flickr


IMG_6378 by tintin929, on Flickr


IMG_6384 by tintin929, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris From Tour First by Christophe Pierret, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Noel/Christmas 2011 : Dec.16 by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Panorama by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue des Barres (EXPLORE! Dec.12 2012) by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Urban Amenity par REVIVALthedigest, sur Flickr


P1210252 par PreteMoiParis, sur Flickr


"Paris plage et la Conciergerie" — Paris, France par David Briard, sur Flickr


Paris 2012 par steven79, sur Flickr


Tour Auto 2007 par vhcoppola, sur Flickr


Le Tribunal de Commerce et les Bouquiniste par Aquarl, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gargoyle overlooking Paris city from the top of Notre Dame de Paris by PIERRE LECLERC PHOTO, on Flickr


Butte Montmartre, Paris, France by PIERRE LECLERC PHOTO, on Flickr


Notre Dame Reflection by peerakit_popcity, on Flickr


ND8_1373-bis by Fabster_972, on Flickr


ND8_5176 by Fabster_972, on Flickr


Rue de Madrid by m43photos, on Flickr


13 0475 - Paris, immeuble Lavirotte by jeanpierreossorio, on Flickr


Art Nouveau in Auteuil by Pat M2007, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*Hôtel-Dieu, Île de la Cité*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2397

*Fountain, Trocadero Garden*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2388

*Parvis du Trocadéro*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2389


​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*Pyramide du Louvre*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2403

*Place Vendôme*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2410

*Tuileries Gardens, Clara-Clara installation of Richard Serra*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2407​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

* 
Pol Bury's Fountain, Palais-Royal*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2413

*Place René-Cassin near Saint-Eustache Church*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2414

*The Place de l'Hôtel de Ville*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2426​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*The Place des Vosges*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2428

*The July Column, Place de la Bastille*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2433

*Pompidou Centre*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2421​


----------



## KiffKiff

Paris:lieu magique par moha de villepinte, sur Flickr


Art Nouveau in Auteuil par Pat M2007, sur Flickr


Art Nouveau in Auteuil par Pat M2007, sur Flickr


In the Marais par Pat M2007, sur Flickr


Art Nouveau in Auteuil par Pat M2007, sur Flickr


Louvre Museum par Pat M2007, sur Flickr









By Sokleine


Beautiful Restaurant, Paris par Benjamin C Ransom, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris, Eiffel tower view rooms by mydecorative, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Alexandre III & Les Invalides, Paris by Julien Fromentin - Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Défense & Tour Eiffel by Julien Fromentin - Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sunrise on Ile de la Cité, Paris by Julien Fromentin - Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eglise de la Sainte-Trinité et Basilique du Sacré-Coeur, Paris by Julien Fromentin - Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Au Double by Julien Fromentin - Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Opéra National de Paris by Pedro Zaniolo, on Flickr


Panam Panam by jujernault, on Flickr


sunset paris by jujernault, on Flickr


Grand Palais by jujernault, on Flickr


Moulin Rouge (Red Windmill) - Montmartre (Paris), France by petewheeler, on Flickr


The view of Paris from Montmartre - Paris by petewheeler, on Flickr


View of Arc du Carrousel and Eiffel Tower from an upper window of the Louvre - Paris, France by petewheeler, on Flickr


G7673_Cafe-de-Flore_Paris by aamengus, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*Jardin and Palais du Luxembourg*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2446


*The Musée Rodin*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2467

*The Panthéon*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2442​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*Esplanade des Invalides*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2471


*Parvis Bellechasse by Guy de Rougemont*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2464


*Jardin de Reuilly and the Promenade plantée (coulée verte)*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2787​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*The Madeleine church*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2478


*The Grand Palais and the Petit Palais*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2472


*Paris Opéra, Palais Garnier*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2483​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*Paris Opéra, Palais Garnier








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2481


Bibliothèque Nationale de France, Richelieu site








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2484

The Panthéon








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2443​*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*The Musée d'Orsay*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2463


*Les Invalides*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2468​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*Odeon Theatre*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2449


*Les Invalides*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2469​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*The cour Saint-Émilion*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2782

*Parc de Bercy*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2783

*Fountain near the Palais Omnisports de Paris-Bercy*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2786​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*Parvis des Droits de l’homme and the Palais de Chaillot, place du Trocadéro*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2813

*Courtyard of the Grands Moulins de Paris, Université Paris VII Denis Diderot*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2790

The Cité Internationale Universitaire de Paris (CIUP)








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2860​


----------



## Denjiro

Paris & La Défense by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Under the "Pont des Arts Paris by appletvss, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Moulin Rouge by Eduardo Pennock, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Ópera Garnier by Eduardo Pennock, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Matrix par shawnliustudio.com, sur Flickr


Revolving - La Défense, Paris par Gerhard R., sur Flickr


Tour horizons par CD_Fr, sur Flickr


vif par jegeor, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Le nouveau centre commercial de Beaugrenelle. par Photographe Naïf, sur Flickr


Rue Desnoyer à Belleville par Sylvie Lebeuf, sur Flickr


Paris, France par Sallyrango, sur Flickr


the globe par jegeor, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sainte-Chapelle du Palais - Ile de la Cité. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Le Pont Neuf et la Samaritaine. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Nuages crépusculaires sur le Sacré Cœur. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris, s'étalant aux pieds de la Tour Eiffel by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Soir d'hiver sur l'Île de la Cité et Notre Dame. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Seine et le Louvre. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Poterne des Peupliers par gherm, sur Flickr


Colors and Fashion in Paris par Véronique Delaux, sur Flickr


Camaïeu par gherm, sur Flickr


Depuis le Panthéon par Christophe', sur Flickr


Butte Aux Cailles par mag1999, sur Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*Paris panorama*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*Les Invalides*


----------



## christos-greece

ArtStation by Ciccio Pizzettaro, on Flickr


Paris Boulevard Beaumarchais 4 by paspog, on Flickr


Paris Boulevard Beaumarchais 5 by paspog, on Flickr


Paris Beaubourg à l'extrémité de la rue Saint-Gilles 1 by paspog, on Flickr


La Défense depuis l'Arc de Triomphe by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


From the Eiffel Tower by lorenzoviolone, on Flickr


_MG_2197 by antwane_thibaud, on Flickr


_MG_2104 by antwane_thibaud, on Flickr


----------



## linkin32

Fantastic! Die besten Winkel von Paris


----------



## charpentier

Rue du Commerce par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


Cour Damoye - Près de Place de la Bastille et Place des Vosges - Paris par RandySpiersPhotography, sur Flickr


Paris 2012 par eagle L8, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Rue Pétel par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


Sommer in Paris.... par eagle L8, sur Flickr


Place Pablo-Picasso - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


L'observatoire de la Sorbonne par Nijule, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Biking around Notre Dame par David Bertho, sur Flickr


Paris entre ombre et lumière par Ludovic PONZIO (ex OIZNOP), sur Flickr


Paris à la fenêtre par Ludovic PONZIO (ex OIZNOP), sur Flickr


Paris par Ludovic PONZIO (ex OIZNOP), sur Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

* Pont-neuf*


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel & Rex by espinozr, on Flickr


Ptite bande à la pétition by Orioto, on Flickr


Mansory Siracusa. by JayRao, on Flickr


Bugatti Veyron Grandsport 669 by JayRao, on Flickr


Motivées, motivées, il faut se motiver! by Olivier Simard Photographie, on Flickr


Bastille by Antoimn photo, on Flickr


Paris Chantier de la Philarmonie Porte de Pantin 5 by paspog, on Flickr


Tombe du Soldat inconnu (Paris, France) by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

A lonely rider by 1_drey, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue Robineau - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

[
Boulevard Diderot - Paris (France)_ by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Quai François Mitterrand - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Quai de la Mégisserie - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Place de la Concorde - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Boulevard Diderot - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notre Dame Paris by Roderik van der Kamp, on Flickr


Louvre by Roderik van der Kamp, on Flickr


France, Paris by alihamed1, on Flickr


PONT DE BIR-HAKEIM by CEDREAMS, on Flickr


LA REINE EIFFEL by CEDREAMS, on Flickr


Paris by Will., on Flickr


2013-12-21 by Giåm, on Flickr


. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

La Villa Hallé par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


Paris s'éveille ! par PhilND8, sur Flickr


winter tree in the marais par bradman334, sur Flickr


Place Michel Audiard par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


Villa d'Eylau par Bee.girl, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Tour CarpeDiem par o coeur de la photo, sur Flickr


La Defense - Puzzle par Guillaume Bessonat, sur Flickr


Blue hour... par Julian E..., sur Flickr


Le double lampadaire par Eric Schaeff, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

DEF NIGHT-51 par benedicto pacifico, sur Flickr


DEF NIGHT-34 par benedicto pacifico, sur Flickr


DEF NIGHT-0001 par benedicto pacifico, sur Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

* Basilica of the Sacré Cœur*









By Nicolas Gerin​


----------



## KiffKiff

Golden ceiling par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Ville Mythique. par Photographe Naïf, sur Flickr


Place de la Sorbonne - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Restaurant Laperouse - Quai des Grands Augustins par Jaydee1974, sur Flickr


Paris - Le Restaurant Lapérouse 6ème (2010 04 06) par filoer, sur Flickr


A piece of art..... par zilverbat., sur Flickr


jardin des plantes par cmoontheroad, sur Flickr


La grande galerie de l'évolution par Laurent photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notre Dame en couleurs by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


Paris & La Défense II by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Conciergerie @ sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Opéra Garnier @ Sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Hotel de Ville @ Sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Chimère du Sacré Coeur by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Louvre by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Tour de l'Horloge by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Station Vélib, Paris par Frederic Masson, sur Flickr


Rue par Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr


Rue de Rivoli par Fairy_Nuff, sur Flickr


La Grande Dame La Tour Eiffel Paris France par Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr


Boissons Fraiches par Fairy_Nuff, sur Flickr


Sunset on Tour Eiffel from Concorde par loic80l, sur Flickr


Passage Molière * Paris par sistereden2, sur Flickr


Lost in a Maze of Glass par Fairy_Nuff, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

L'exposition Auguste Perret (Conseil économique, social et environnemental, Paris) par dalbera, sur Flickr


Musée de l'air et de l'espace (dual iso) par Laurent VALENCIA, sur Flickr


Orgues de Flandre V par Vision Photo-Graphique, sur Flickr


SansTitre_08 par Clement Guillaume, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Royalty Free Stock Photo: Modern architecture par ifeelstock, sur Flickr


PARIS - Fondation Louis Vuitton par o coeur de la photo, sur Flickr


enfermés dehors par jegeor, sur Flickr


Paris - Nouveau batiment Armée de l'Air par berardici, sur Flickr


----------



## skyscraperus

*Paris - March 9, 2014*










By mostodol


----------



## Parra 1

La tour Saint Jacques et le Sacré Coeur by mostodol, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Diable by mostodol, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris (3) by mostodol, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Seine by mostodol, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

"Shine Bright Like a Diamond" by べンジャミン, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue Galande by Éole, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La seine by Éole, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

2009071560g by Jean-Luce Pouchard, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

2012080700g by Jean-Luce Pouchard, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

2012080910g by Jean-Luce Pouchard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris - Hôtel de ville | Explore par Jean Lemoine, sur Flickr


Paris 14 Hotel de Ville par ZY-CO, sur Flickr


Vue vers La Défense, depuis la Tour Eiffel, à Pâques par christopherbrown, sur Flickr


La défense par Philippe Lejeanvre, sur Flickr


Rue des Peupliers par Chenu_y, sur Flickr


IMG_7063 par EricFirley, sur Flickr


Rue Cléry par Ms. Abitibi, sur Flickr


Paris Cafe par smilla4, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Défense depuis l'Arc de Triomphe par Zed The Dragon, sur Flickr


Paris Sunshine par perkster24, sur Flickr


17.7 par tropicalzo, sur Flickr


Mirrored par William C. Y. Chu, sur Flickr


Sunrise at pont des arts par Lolowaro974, sur Flickr


La Défense depuis l'Arc de Triomphe par Zed The Dragon, sur Flickr


From the Eiffel Tower par lorenzoviolone, sur Flickr


Cityscape par brittanyjordanc, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame de Paris by perkster24, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Guardian Gargoyle by perkster24, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris, Tour & Sun by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

L'attente sur fond de Tour Eiffel by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Alexandre III un matin by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Le Musée d'Orsay de la passerelle Leopold Sedar Senghor by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Paris par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Colonnes Second Empire par frediquessy, sur Flickr


2009.03.15.090. PARIS - Pont Neuf - Statue d' Henri IV  par alainmichot93 (At home), sur Flickr


Paris 1989 - Jardin du Luxembourg par ROGERIOMACHADO, sur Flickr


Paris - Place concorde par hebiflux, sur Flickr


La Defense par Greg Jista Photos, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par wenninparis, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Seine par mostodol, sur Flickr


Couple in dark par Benoit photography, sur Flickr


UNDERGROUND (FISHEYE) par Fonk De, sur Flickr


Paris, un soir. par Zed The Dragon, sur Flickr


Pont des Invalides par davecurry8, sur Flickr


Pont Alexandre III par davecurry8, sur Flickr


Paris River Sunset par davecurry8, sur Flickr


Pont Alexandre III par davecurry8, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The gate to the Pyramide du Louvre par jsz1999 / www.jacques-szymanski.com, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Lucie C. de Raymond, sur Flickr


Colonne Morris: Hotel Du Louvre: Place Andre Malraux: Place Colette: Paris: August 2012 v1 par Barmy Bee, sur Flickr


Cafe Le Nemours: Place Colette: Paris: September 2012 v21 par Barmy Bee, sur Flickr


Louvre Tuileries 06 © French Moments par French Moments, sur Flickr


La Défense depuis le Printemps par Eric Schaeff, sur Flickr


Sunset Eiffel tower par Eric Schaeff, sur Flickr


Montmartre_Sacré Coeur_Paris par benadventure, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

1499486_10151849924942825_2144204140_n by Anna BP, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

portra400paris645_0034 by Anna BP, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Happy Birthday #eiffel #eiffeltower #birthday #paris by btrenkel, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

P1220895 by AJ Lynx, on Flickrickr


----------



## Parra 1

Le Tour Eiffel by Sean Fast, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Evening in Paris jazzbeaunola | Not Mine | From 500px.com by Homam Alojail, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris '13 by faun070, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris '13 by faun070, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toi toi mon toit par LaurentJALET.fr, sur Flickr


Le Pont Royal au lever du soleil / 75001 Paris par R.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Café Loto par dirac3000, sur Flickr


Paris at Night par Kay Gaensler, sur Flickr


Musée d'Orsay - Night par JSinnay, sur Flickr


Sacré-Coeur and Trinité par loic80l, sur Flickr


sin city par allfortof photographie, sur Flickr


La Défense depuis le Printemps par Eric Schaeff, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Luca Romano, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris view from Montparnasse Tower by Luca Romano, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Saint Chapelle - Cappella superiore (Paris) by Luca Romano, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Musee d'Orsay and Pont Royal, North-West view by <DXR>, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Île de la Cité shortly before sunrise, West View by <DXR>, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Tour Eiffel - Antonio GAUDENCIO by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Station Vélib, Paris par Frederic Masson, sur Flickr


Rue par Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr


Rue de Rivoli par Fairy_Nuff, sur Flickr


La Grande Dame La Tour Eiffel Paris France par Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr


Boissons Fraiches par Fairy_Nuff, sur Flickr


Sunset on Tour Eiffel from Concorde par loic80l, sur Flickr


Passage Molière * Paris par sistereden2, sur Flickr


Lost in a Maze of Glass par Fairy_Nuff, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ You had the exact same photos in a post from March 26.  Great to see them again though, all lovely pics.


----------



## Parra 1

Paris, France by nikhilv95, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Montmartre vu des buttes by StephanExposE, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris, un soir. by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Alexandre III sur fond de Tour Eiffel, Paris. by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris, la nuit et le matin by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris, la nuit et le matin by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Bateaux Mouches approaching the Pont Alexandre III by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

paris champs elysees by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

architecture by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Buildings surrounding the Place Dauphine by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Boat towards the Conciergerie by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sightseeing tours and the Eiffel Tower by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Paris par modsseny, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par its_andrew_b, sur Flickr


Grande Arche de La Défense par Bertrand - B2, sur Flickr


Blue Day par Luc H., sur Flickr


Napoleon Apartment at the Louvre par lawjrphoto, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ernesto Neto, FIAC, Jardins des Tuileries, Paris, France par Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par victortsu, sur Flickr


140323_L2P-116 par Craig Sheppard, sur Flickr


Parigi (153) par Marcelo Gomes1, sur Flickr


140323_L2P-115 par Craig Sheppard, sur Flickr


Eiffel illumine Paris par Guillaume Chanson, sur Flickr


Parigi (107) par Marcelo Gomes1, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Watching Over Paris by Smiley Man, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Vu du 39e étage (1) by jfgornet, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Tour Eiffel à moitié by jfgornet, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Petite Tour Eiffel by jfgornet, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Water feature and ferris wheel at Tuileries Garden by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Ile de la Cite Island and Notre Dame de Paris by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Université Paris Diderot par [maltchik], sur Flickr


accompagnarsi per le vie di Parigi par Massimo Salvatore D'Alesio, sur Flickr


Boulevard Voltaire - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Opéra Garnier & La Défense par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


La Nuit par trancepole, sur Flickr


DSC05918 par microwave94, sur Flickr


DSC05961 par microwave94, sur Flickr


DSC05910 par microwave94, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

la ruche par jegeor, sur Flickr


fugace par jegeor, sur Flickr


~ par fidgi, sur Flickr


explication... par jegeor, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

No tramway today par Korz 19, sur Flickr


Paris, France par __Zumi__, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Thomas Claveirole, sur Flickr


NUIT BLANCHE A LA DEFENSE par CEDREAMS, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Jour de Marché par vincen-t, sur Flickr


Rue de la Butte aux Cailles - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


1304_M9D3_22 par Clement Guillaume, sur Flickr


City limits par Sergi Wave, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_4895 by rickcortes, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by betinho_had, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Uma bela tarde fria de novembro... by betinho_had, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by betinho_had, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Tarde em Paris by betinho_had, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - Montmartre - La Maison Rose by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

8:08 AM - Paris par ∃Scape, sur Flickr


Bloke on scooter par trebor888, sur Flickr


Jardin des Plantes par trebor888, sur Flickr


Paris,April 2014 par Dan Bar Dov, sur Flickr


Paris,April 2014 par Dan Bar Dov, sur Flickr


Paris,April 2014 par Dan Bar Dov, sur Flickr


Paris,April 2014 par Dan Bar Dov, sur Flickr


Pyramid par Kevin Versteven, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

space city par jegeor, sur Flickr


Just divorced par Sergi Wave, sur Flickr


La Géode par Katchooo, sur Flickr


Paris-2013-07-08-578-LaDéfense par thepuckmathias, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

1211_AppM_27 par Clement Guillaume, sur Flickr


Paris par julien `, sur Flickr


Un dimanche au Centre Pompidou par litl.qa09Yahoo, sur Flickr


Américaine à Beaubourg par Ketchy_F85, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris - La Défense par Philippe Clabots, sur Flickr


Paris - La Défense par Philippe Clabots, sur Flickr


Paris, France par Cercle2Confusion, sur Flickr


Paris par -pieton-, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Passerelle Simone de Beauvoir par Paris Revu, sur Flickr


POPB par o coeur de la photo, sur Flickr


1209_RueDeLaGlaciere_03 par Clement Guillaume, sur Flickr


Paris Parc de La Villette 2 le Canal de l'Ourcq par paspog, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris Printemps 2011 par Alex Rupor, sur Flickr


Paris 75013 18.04.2011 par Alex Rupor, sur Flickr


Paris Printemps 2011 par Alex Rupor, sur Flickr


Paris Printemps 2011 par Alex Rupor, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Notre Dame by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Saint Etienne du Mont by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Arc de Triomphe light show during Tour de France by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Le Moulin de la Galette by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sacré-Coeur and Trinité by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tic et Tac by LittParagon, on Flickr

Paris by Farah Tsai, on Flickr

la seine by Antonio_Trogu, on Flickr

Paris by Farah Tsai, on Flickr

Building (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel & Sacré Coeur @ Blue Hour by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Back of Notre-Dame, Paris. by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr

Up and Down (Monter et Descendre) Montmatre by Gilderic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris from Bastille @ sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sunset from Montmartre by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris / Sunset version II by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris @ sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Alexandre III by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by picperfic, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Vue depuis le campanile de l'Hôtel de Ville de Paris / View from the belfry of the City Hall of Paris by m43photos, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Night Mood par Sébastien LORY, sur Flickr


Le coeur de Paris (The Heart of Paris) par Gilderic Photography, sur Flickr


Dazzling Paris par Gilderic Photography, sur Flickr


Paris Burning par c h r i s t o s, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris 2e par Jamie Barras, sur Flickr


Théâtre national de l'Opéra-Comique par Jamie Barras, sur Flickr


46 rue Etienne Marcel 2e par Jamie Barras, sur Flickr


Paris 16eme MA_057464 par Margotka A., sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris par YGremillet, sur Flickr


Paris - Rue Cassini par YGremillet, sur Flickr


Végétalisation par Groume, sur Flickr


France - Paris 75013 par Thierry B, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

ADP_2914 par amthortv, sur Flickr


Paris par YGremillet, sur Flickr


Summer time on the Canal Saint-Martin par Loïc Lagarde, sur Flickr


belanger, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

view par celinacv, sur Flickr


DSC_7859 par art w., sur Flickr


Avenue Victor Hugo par art w., sur Flickr


un bâtiment vert par crayonchan, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Rita Crane Photography: Paris / historic cafe / Haussman architecture / building / Montparnasse / restaurant / Le Dome in Winter, Paris par Rita Crane Photography, sur Flickr


Rita Crane Photography: Paris / historic cafe / Haussman architecture / building / restaurant / Late Afternoon Reflections on Le Dome, Paris par Rita Crane Photography, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yannollivierloic/13739930215/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yannollivierloic/13874507833/in/photostream/


LA DEFENSE par nathalie.dufrenoy, sur Flickr


Pano La defense par Aladin Djebara, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toi toi mon toit par LaurentJALET.fr, sur Flickr


sin city par allfortof photographie, sur Flickr


La Défense depuis le Printemps par Eric Schaeff, sur Flickr


Le Pont Royal au lever du soleil / 75001 Paris par R.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Café Loto par dirac3000, sur Flickr


Paris at Night par Kay Gaensler, sur Flickr


Musée d'Orsay - Night par JSinnay, sur Flickr


Sacré-Coeur and Trinité par loic80l, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Église Saint-Jacques-Saint-Christophe de la Villette, Paris France par Grangeburn, sur Flickr


Saint-Germain-de-Charonne, Paris, France. par Grangeburn, sur Flickr


Église Saint-Jacques-Saint-Christophe de la Villette, Paris par marc.fray, sur Flickr


Paris - La Sorbonne par YGremillet, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Paris 16eme MA_057400 par Margotka A., sur Flickr


Conservatoire National des Arts et Metiers, Paris, France. par Grangeburn, sur Flickr


Rue de Rivoli, Paris, France par Grangeburn, sur Flickr


Montparnasse view, Paris, France par Grangeburn, sur Flickr


Pont Alexander III & the Grand Palais, Paris, France par Grangeburn, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel view-6 by athul vasudev, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel View-2 by athul vasudev, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

eiffel view -3 by athul vasudev, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Hall with stories- Lovre by athul vasudev, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Photo by mouellic, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La defense by day by Benoit photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont de Neuilly - La Defense - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

hotel du louvre, rue de Rivoli - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Place Dauphine - Ile de la Cité - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont de la Tournelle et Notre-Dame - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.flickr.com/photos/olympe16/12238125105/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/olympe16/12543636705/


Paris - France par -marika bortolami-, sur Flickr


Salle des Conférences - Palais du Luxembourg par XanaX_, sur Flickr


Galeries Lafayette par dmmaus, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/olympe16/12326535095/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/allfortof/8746654115/


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel Tower par Roselinde Alexandra, sur Flickr


Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel par emptyseas, sur Flickr


Place de la Concorde par emptyseas, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par danzhao2003, sur Flickr


La Seine vue du pont des Arts par sistereden2, sur Flickr


Lights and Shadows in Montmartre par Gilderic Photography, sur Flickr


DSC05813 par alejandropallares, sur Flickr


Trocadero Paris par Savvas Konstantinidis, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Gare de Lyon 6 par paspog, sur Flickr


Peace On Earth... par JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


paris par linda.f, sur Flickr


paris par linda.f, sur Flickr


paris par linda.f, sur Flickr


la madelaine 4 par toyaguerrero, sur Flickr


rue noir et blanc par eb78, sur Flickr


Paris le Mercredi 30 Avril 2014 par desparlsp, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

paris by linda.f, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

paris by linda.f, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Jardin des Tuileries Fountain by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Canal Saint Martin Canal Reflections Leaves by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Seine by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Gabriel La voie des anges by jAdo85, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

wolverxne: Paris, France | by: [Anthony Gelot] by bookingers, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris in the Rain by pcbackup154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

on Pont marie bridge, Paris par BarBichman, sur Flickr


tour Eiffel reflet Champs de mars Paris France par Fabrice.Dozias, sur Flickr


Paris par Anne-So P., sur Flickr


Cathédrale notre-dame de Paris par Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, sur Flickr


Musée du Louvre - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Europe 2014 Day 25 - Paris par rlj, sur Flickr


Europe 2014 Day 25 - Paris par rlj, sur Flickr


Spying On Paris par pcbackup154, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Clerestory, Basilique Saint-Denis by ellievking1, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Défense by Valentin O, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont de l'Alma by Valentin O, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by teiteitei, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sainte Chapelle by teiteitei, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by afloucaut, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Hotel de Ville - París by José M. Arboleda, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Atardecer en París by José M. Arboleda, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris From The Eiffel Tower par Azander Photography, sur Flickr


Eglise Saint-Pierre de Chaillot par Damien [Phototrend.fr], sur Flickr


Vue de la Tour Montparnasse par Hotels Paris Rive Gauche, sur Flickr


Paris, looking southeast from l'Étoile par Yvon from Ottawa, sur Flickr


Eiffel Tower and Les Invalides from the Arc de Triomphe Paris France par mbell1975, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Panthéon par Yvon from Ottawa, sur Flickr


The Carrousel and the Obelisk of Place de la Concorde par Yvon from Ottawa, sur Flickr


L'Arc de Triomphe par Yvon from Ottawa, sur Flickr


Tomb of the Unknown Soldier par Yvon from Ottawa, sur Flickr


Los puentes de París par José M. Arboleda, sur Flickr


Puente de Alejandro III par José M. Arboleda, sur Flickr


Opera Garnier - París par José M. Arboleda, sur Flickr


Notre Dame - París par José M. Arboleda, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Happy Bd: Eiffel Tower. 125 Years. par Mark Wolinski, sur Flickr


IMG_6006 par EHelsel1, sur Flickr


IMG_6002 par EHelsel1, sur Flickr


IMG_6033 par EHelsel1, sur Flickr


IMG_5994 par EHelsel1, sur Flickr


IMG_6032 par EHelsel1, sur Flickr


IMG_6019 par EHelsel1, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

la dame de fer hélicoptère - tour eiffel paris par '^_^ D.F.N. Damail ^_^', sur Flickr


Place de l'Institut par Silvan72, sur Flickr


Sacrè-Coeur vom Tour Eiffel par w.maurer61, sur Flickr


D2 par Sébastien LORY, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Vue Eglise St Pierre St Paul - Ivry sur Seine par Ivry Paroisses, sur Flickr


Les champs de vision par Mathieu Coquerelle (Le Matos), sur Flickr


Square Alberto Giacometti * Paris par sistereden2, sur Flickr


Cergy Dani Karavan 'Axe Majeur par Serge LAROCHE, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

A Bientôt par MK<, sur Flickr


Aventador @ Champs Elysées par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


5389 par Sébastien LORY, sur Flickr


Paris - During cold nights the Tour Eiffel steals your attention par Ale&Marghe, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Jardin des Tuileries par JAYL38, sur Flickr


DSCF6758 par sergedignazio, sur Flickr


The Color Run Paris 2014 par www.pierremorel.net, sur Flickr


The Color Run Paris 2014 par www.pierremorel.net, sur Flickr


Paris by night par Eisbäärchen, sur Flickr


Eiffel Tower par TS Multimedia, sur Flickr


The Color Run Paris 2014 par www.pierremorel.net, sur Flickr


IMG_7334 par Madding Crowd, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

The Gargoyle and Tower Tour par hannibal1107, sur Flickr


Exterior of the Palace at Versailles par hannibal1107, sur Flickr


La Defense district, and the two arches, Arc de Triomphe in foreground. par hannibal1107, sur Flickr


Misty sunrise par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Paris par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Fontaine des Mers par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel Tower by Michal Osmenda, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont des Arts by emptyseas, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Institut de France by emptyseas, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

River Seine by emptyseas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

dame vélo par mikaelunvoas, sur Flickr


L'hôtel de ville et Doisneau par planetum, sur Flickr


Pont neuf par Ivannia E, sur Flickr


Eiffel Tower - Paris - France par funkytravel, sur Flickr


Dark Louvre par peter stewart | photography, sur Flickr


IMG_1697 par rebeccaplotnick, sur Flickr


IMG_1655 par rebeccaplotnick, sur Flickr


IMG_1247 par rebeccaplotnick, sur Flickr


IMG_1256 par rebeccaplotnick, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

A Bientôt par MK<, sur Flickr


Bonjour raining Paris par CoolbieRe, sur Flickr


Divine Light II par  David.Keochkerian , sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Tour Eiffel by Cristian Trippel par AbhishekGautamMeerut, sur Flickr


Saut du Loup, Paris par LostNCheeseland, sur Flickr


Terrace par naftaline, sur Flickr


Paris roof tops, terrace, sunny late morning par koalie, sur Flickr


View from Holiday Inn Notre Dame roof par MomentaryShutter, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Opéra Garnier - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trois possibilités (Mai 2014) par Ostrevents, sur Flickr


France T... (Mai2014) par Ostrevents, sur Flickr


Lady "E" (Mai 2014) par Ostrevents, sur Flickr


Place de la République - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Paris sunset . . par jAdo85, sur Flickr


Balade parisienne par safpero, sur Flickr


Balade parisienne par safpero, sur Flickr


Paris at Sunset par tylervendetti, sur Flickr


Balade parisienne par safpero, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

An Island in Paris by Gerard P..., on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Moon Light in Paris by Gerard P..., on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris (France) [City Clock]-7 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris (France) [City Clock]-9 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Métro république par Bernard Chevalier, sur Flickr


Mai Ly - Rue Du Chevalier de la Barre - #1 par Christophe Lecoq, sur Flickr


Morning in Paris par 1_drey, sur Flickr


Métaphysique du réverbère par Bernard Chevalier, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

La Ville-Lumière par AlejandroTejada, sur Flickr


Place Pablo-Picasso - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Balade parisienne par safpero, sur Flickr


Paris rue Bonaparte par dsamk - last stretch in Paris , sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

_MG_3206 par Zeghosty, sur Flickr


Ballade parisienne par safpero, sur Flickr


... la patrie reconnaissante par safpero, sur Flickr


Paris par Moyan_Brenn (back soon, sorry for not commenting), sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Parc des Buttes Chaumont par lertes, sur Flickr


Paris - La Défense par Pierre Dauwe, sur Flickr


Paris - La Défense par Pierre Dauwe, sur Flickr


A city street seen from the Promenade Plantee, Paris par lertes, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/manuelgarciasalas/14063242933/


Paris Old Metro Signboard par pedrosimoes7, sur Flickr


The Avenue par Canonshot Mole, sur Flickr


Skyline Paris par m.schoen Photography ©, sur Flickr


----------



## JaimeBandeira

Sensacional; um passeio pela mais linda e charmosa cidade do mundo; fotos fantásticas, meus cumprimentos. Um grande abraço.


----------



## christos-greece

Métro de Paris 2 par slavko6591, sur Flickr


Notre-Damme la nuit - Paris par Minastir eldain, sur Flickr


Paris 2014 par Edsel L, sur Flickr


Paris 2014 par Edsel L, sur Flickr


Paris 2014 par Edsel L, sur Flickr


Paris 2014 par Edsel L, sur Flickr


Paris 2014 par Edsel L, sur Flickr


Paris 2014 par Edsel L, sur Flickr


----------



## mobus

:cheers:


----------



## Parra 1

les quais by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Auber - Grands Magasins - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Dome des Invalides - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Avenue de la Grande Armée et La Defense - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red evening sky behind the Eiffel Tower (Paris) par Eisbäärchen, sur Flickr


IMG_2501 par j.hailwood, sur Flickr


IMG_2514 par j.hailwood, sur Flickr


IMG_2551 par j.hailwood, sur Flickr


IMG_2532 par j.hailwood, sur Flickr


Arc De Triomphe par ardrianh, sur Flickr


Outono em Paris par Gilda Tonello, sur Flickr


IMG_3797 par J. Ramón 2, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Magic Water, Paris by Europe Trotter, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Square du Vert Galant, Paris by Europe Trotter, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Heure bleue, Le Pont Neuf, Paris by Europe Trotter, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Streets of Paris by sbux_921, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The Old Lady by Jeff van S., on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - Seine by dastine, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by dastine, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Rue Réaumur par frediquessy, sur Flickr


Pavillon Richelieu par frediquessy, sur Flickr


Fronton du Petit Palais par frediquessy, sur Flickr


Palais Royal par frediquessy, sur Flickr


Le dôme de la chapelle... par frediquessy, sur Flickr


Encore l'opéra par frediquessy, sur Flickr


Depuis l'avenue de l'Opéra par frediquessy, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Le Louvre par yahoue, sur Flickr


La géode par yahoue, sur Flickr


La géode par yahoue, sur Flickr


E4 par chaseoblack, sur Flickr


Square du Vert Galant, Paris par Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


Paris par gonzo.pz, sur Flickr


Paris par safpero, sur Flickr


Paris par gonzo.pz, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Le Grand Palais par eric.montagu, sur Flickr


Le Grand Palais par eric.montagu, sur Flickr


Place de la Concorde et le jardin des Tuileries par eric.montagu, sur Flickr


La Place Charles de Gaulle par eric.montagu, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Belle & la Bête by Martial Soula, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_4942 by Pramal, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_4964 by Pramal, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Tour Eiffel - Antonio GAUDENCIO by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

200711 av des champs elysees by iambents, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

200711 at blanche by iambents, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Soir de printemps sur le Pont de la Tournelle. PARIS par R.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Paris » Bulles de savon, place de l'Hotel de ville, 2012 par bergeje, sur Flickr


Paris » Paris-Plage, 2012 par bergeje, sur Flickr


Paris » Paris-Plage, 2012 par bergeje, sur Flickr


Jardin du Luxembourg / Paris par Priska B., sur Flickr


View of the Eiffel Tower par MrsSparkyC, sur Flickr


NOTRE DAME par Mohsan', sur Flickr


Bride or Model par emptyseas, sur Flickr


----------



## RuudMaurer

Paradise said:


>


:drool:


----------



## Parra 1

La Défense depuis l'Arc de Triomphe by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Concorde, Paris. by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Like a prayer by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris, from Montparnasse Tower by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel Tower by Edsel L, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel Tower by Edsel L, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel Tower by Edsel L, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel Tower by Edsel L, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Eiffel Tower by Edsel L, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Paris vu depuis le Sacré-Coeur 34 par paspog, sur Flickr


Paris vu depuis les tours de Notre-Dame la Samaritaine, le Louvre, la Sainte-Chapelle par paspog, sur Flickr


Paris, les toits du Louvre 1 par paspog, sur Flickr


Les toits de Paris 11 par paspog, sur Flickr


Trocadero par Eivisso, sur Flickr


Simetría en el Louvre par Eivisso, sur Flickr


Escalera principal opera Garnier par Eivisso, sur Flickr


Patio interior Petit Palais II par Eivisso, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

La Defénse par IreIris On!, sur Flickr


La Défense, Paris par Hilling, sur Flickr


Paris, les toits de la rue Saint-Honoré 2 par paspog, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sacré-Cœur by Eisbäärchen, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

beautiful facade by Eisbäärchen, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Around the Eifel Tower by hannibal1107, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by M.Kort, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The city of Paris by malinamartin, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - La Défense by -pieton-, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Skyline by -pieton-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Place du Marché Saint-Honoré par Rog01, sur Flickr


Jardin des Tuileries par Robert Wash, sur Flickr


Opéra Garnier par Rog01, sur Flickr


Opéra Garnier par Rog01, sur Flickr


Apocalypse par RVBO, sur Flickr


Paris Eglise Sainte Eustache Chatelet par Anthony-Lacaes, sur Flickr


El Sena par en2sminutos, sur Flickr


Cuando una puerta se cierra, una ventana se abre par en2sminutos, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_0620.jpg by 小杨 （masterjiayang), on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_0811.jpg by 小杨 （masterjiayang), on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_0611.jpg by 小杨 （masterjiayang), on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_0436.jpg by 小杨 （masterjiayang), on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_0527.jpg by 小杨 （masterjiayang), on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The Eiffel Tower and Paris from Montparnasse Tower by philgoblephoto, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Le Consulat by philgoblephoto, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Seine bridge view by philgoblephoto, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Hall of Mirrors, Palace of Versailles by philgoblephoto, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The Eiffel Tower by philgoblephoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arc de Triomphe, Bird Eye View from Eiffel Tower, 远眺凯旋门 par 小杨 （masterjiayang), sur Flickr


MOTORSPORT : Rallye du Mexico - WRC - 09/03/2014 par chicane 05 prod, sur Flickr


Notre Dame de Paris par David Bertho, sur Flickr


Sacré-Cœur, Paris par marianboulogne, sur Flickr


Gold Tower, Eiffel Tower - Paris France par Mouhamad BZOU, sur Flickr


Tour EDF, La Defense par ∃Scape, sur Flickr


Sacré Coeur #Paris by night par CreART Photography, sur Flickr


Paris with SIGMA DP Merrill par Takanyo, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pano sur Paris by jmboyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

France - Paris Pont des Arts by jmboyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Coucher de soleil sur la Défense [Explore #396-7/6/2012] by jmboyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by jmboyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

P A R I S by jmboyer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

P A R I S by jmboyer, on Flickr


----------



## reva

amazing.... nice city and very very romantic place :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Trois possibilités (Mai 2014) par Ostrevents, sur Flickr


France T... (Mai2014) par Ostrevents, sur Flickr


Lady "E" (Mai 2014) par Ostrevents, sur Flickr


Place de la République - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Paris sunset . . par jAdo85, sur Flickr


Balade parisienne par safpero, sur Flickr


Balade parisienne par safpero, sur Flickr


Paris at Sunset par tylervendetti, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Night par J0341, sur Flickr


Louvre Pyramid from Above par Adrian Milne, sur Flickr


IMG_6842 A par markh0421, sur Flickr


Para Armar con la Base par DIGIOWEB, sur Flickr


View of Paris from Centre Pompidou par anntonnii, sur Flickr


Paris. Eiffel tower view par filchist, sur Flickr


Paris par jAdo85, sur Flickr


_MG_8393 par antwane_thibaud, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Louvre from Tuilerie par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Go straight par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Just married par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN

La Capitale vue du ciel. PARIS por R.G. Photographe, no Flickr


Le Pont d'Arcole. PARIS por R.G. Photographe, no Flickr


Le Pont Notre-Dame. PARIS por R.G. Photographe, no Flickr


L'Avenue de la Grande Armée et la Défense. PARIS por R.G. Photographe, no Flickr


Place de la Sorbonne. PARIS por R.G. Photographe, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Le Pont de Sully et l'Île Saint Louis. PARIS por R.G. Photographe, no Flickr


Le Grand Palais et le Pont Alexandre III. PARIS por R.G. Photographe, no Flickr


Paris, s'étalant aux pieds de la Tour Eiffel por R.G. Photographe, no Flickr


Le boulevard Henry IV et l'ange de la Bastille. PARIS por R.G. Photographe, no Flickr


Reflets au Louvre. PARIS por R.G. Photographe, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Running Water, Running Boy par photo.klick, sur Flickr


Palais du Luxembourg, Paris par F2-Bokeh, sur Flickr


Eiffel Tower par shimapa, sur Flickr


Overarching View par Brianna S., sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Paul Wever, sur Flickr


Le Notre Dame par F.Cunha, sur Flickr


Player par yehongye12234, sur Flickr


DSC03680 par freddysherman1, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_0108 v3 by rufus.qc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2014.05.22.052 PARIS IMA - Expo Orient Express - Voiture Restaurant Anatolie 2869 par alainmichot93 (BONJOUR), sur Flickr


2014.05.22.055 PARIS IMA - Expo Orient Express - Locomotive 230 G 353 par alainmichot93 (BONJOUR), sur Flickr


Centre Pompidou par CROMEO, sur Flickr


Eiffel Lobby in the Rain par cunningba, sur Flickr


CATHEDRAL OF NOTRE DAME DE PARIS par MDIANEM, sur Flickr


CATHEDRAL OF NOTRE DAME DE PARIS par MDIANEM, sur Flickr


LOVE LOCKS par MDIANEM, sur Flickr


DSC_0176 par andrewhyder, sur Flickr


Eiffel Tower par luanpc, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

{summer is coming} par Audrey Meffray, sur Flickr


Sous la Passerelle Simone-de-Beauvoir, Paris. par mehdi_AITHAMMOU, sur Flickr


Paris Morning Colors par Zed The Dragon, sur Flickr


Opéra Garnier @ Blue Hour par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par moondoxy, sur Flickr


Travel! Paris, 2e par Tatiana Komarova, sur Flickr


paris couple par torturett, sur Flickr


Paris by night par Maya Palmer, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

A postcard by Oxiourus, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

[
IMG_7064.jpg by stephengrace651, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View of Paris by del219, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_7044.jpg by stephengrace651, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_6933.jpg by stephengrace651, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_6910.jpg by stephengrace651, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_6825.jpg by stephengrace651, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LOUVRE par toyaguerrero, sur Flickr


NOTRE DAME par toyaguerrero, sur Flickr


Paris_001_20140512-12 par johnygluebag, sur Flickr


Paris_001_20140512-9 par johnygluebag, sur Flickr


Paris Day 1 par eliasnohra, sur Flickr


Grand Salon par ∃Scape, sur Flickr


Sacré Coeur @ Sunset par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame @ Blue Hour by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre-Dame @ Blue Hour by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris from Bastille @ sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The guardians by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris @ Sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

B__RMD6414 par apocapocbcn, sur Flickr


Paris.- musée de l' Institut du Monde Arabe Expo de L'orient Express1bis par Pierre Andre Leclercq, sur Flickr


Paris Sunset par discovery720266, sur Flickr


Eiffel Tower par Tomek Nowak, sur Flickr


Paris - La Défense par Pierre Dauwe, sur Flickr


Monuments_historique_Paris_2008_05 par Maitre Renard, sur Flickr


Place d'Iéna par WhiteFlowersFade, sur Flickr


Paris - 0330 par acolbm photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Tour Eiffel vue du ciel. PARIS par R.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Save the arts par Qiou87, sur Flickr


ah.. l'amour! par sun sand & sea, sur Flickr


McLaren P1 par Valkarth, sur Flickr


Seine River Cruise par notjustnut, sur Flickr


Place Furstenberg par ∃Scape, sur Flickr


Paris par kcurrent1030, sur Flickr


Paris par kcurrent1030, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel Tower & La Défense par The world behind my lens⎪D.F. Photography, sur Flickr


DSC_8778 par Hanitra RmaX, sur Flickr


#147/365 River Skyline par lol smith, sur Flickr


La Défense par Rita.Mrns, sur Flickr


Esplanade de la Défense - Paris par mika taks, sur Flickr


towards La Defense par bruvvaleeluv, sur Flickr


Paris la defense 2007 par 2107michel, sur Flickr


La Défense seen from Eiffel Tower par Tomek Nowak, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Palace of Versailles by surfer_1661, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Dôme des Invalides by surfer_1661, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sacré Coeur et Grand Palais - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Le Trocadero et La Defense - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

fire over paris!! by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

paris sunrise by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Dome des Invalides - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_31711-2.jpg par hershome, sur Flickr


Bir Hakeim par x4rop, sur Flickr


2014-05-29 19-05-10 SLT-A99V par thalmann.fr, sur Flickr


2014-05-29 18-42-43 SLT-A99V par thalmann.fr, sur Flickr


Paris, France par hectichousehold, sur Flickr


Paris par cmingob, sur Flickr


Habitat parisien - 2 par WhiteFlowersFade, sur Flickr


La Défense par Jimmywoolf Photos, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

從蒙馬特遠眺巴黎市區 par masaru-vision, sur Flickr


聖心堂 Basilique du Sacré-Cœur par masaru-vision, sur Flickr


Sun Tour in Paris. par Zed The Dragon, sur Flickr


Paris, France par hectichousehold, sur Flickr


Paris, France par hectichousehold, sur Flickr


Paris, France par hectichousehold, sur Flickr


Paris, France par hectichousehold, sur Flickr


巴士上的巴黎街景 par masaru-vision, sur Flickr


巴士上的巴黎街景 par masaru-vision, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC8600 par PAUL FILLEAU (@PFILLEAU), sur Flickr


_DSC8701 par PAUL FILLEAU (@PFILLEAU), sur Flickr


Cash and Rocket Paris Meet. par JayRao, sur Flickr


Storm in Paris par AcidZero, sur Flickr


_DSC8700 par PAUL FILLEAU (@PFILLEAU), sur Flickr


IMG_8027 par carstengp, sur Flickr


From Montmatre par duncanreddish, sur Flickr


Paris, Montmartre par JoCo Knoop, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Alexandre III - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Opéra Garnier - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The Vacant Shrine by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC00321-2 by Toxic_Avenger_IV, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - Montmartre - La Maison Rose by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - Boats on the Seine by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Jardin des Tuileries Fountain by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


----------



## atariboy15

beautiful photos of my FAVORITE city!


----------



## christos-greece

Bridge encounter - Black and White - Pont Alexandre III - Paris - 09/06/2014 par st.emery, sur Flickr


Tour Eiffel - Paris par laurent.liu, sur Flickr


Tour Eiffel - Paris par laurent.liu, sur Flickr


Avenue des Champs-Elysées - Paris par laurent.liu, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par la_cla25, sur Flickr


Arc de Triomphe par KáriK, sur Flickr


IMG_4040 par antoine.foisil, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

20140605-_DSC1301 by Chill Web Designs, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

20140605-_DSC1401 by Chill Web Designs, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris--Place de la Concorde II by donelliott2591, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Montmartre View by donelliott2591, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by rebecca.vanhulle, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris, from Montparnasse Tower by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Défense depuis l'Arc de Triomphe by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Défense depuis l'Arc de Triomphe by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Church Peninsula par REVIVALthedigest, sur Flickr


Urban Intersection par REVIVALthedigest, sur Flickr


Paris Intersections par REVIVALthedigest, sur Flickr


Church Park par REVIVALthedigest, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_0885.jpg by 小杨 （masterjiayang), on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_1364.jpg by 小杨 （masterjiayang), on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_0946-Edit.jpg by 小杨 （masterjiayang), on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Arc de Triomphe, Bird Eye View from Eiffel Tower, 远眺凯旋门 by 小杨 （masterjiayang), on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Street View 3 by 小杨 （masterjiayang), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, from Montparnasse Tower par Zed The Dragon, sur Flickr


IMG_3917 par michigratzer, sur Flickr


IMG_3915 par michigratzer, sur Flickr


Lights Out, Berlitz Building par Context Travel, sur Flickr


Lights Out, Berlitz Palace Exhibition building par Context Travel, sur Flickr


IMG_3942 par michigratzer, sur Flickr


Pfingsten in Paris par mompl, sur Flickr


Pont de Grenelle par Laurent Kiruan, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Palais Garnier by tham87, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Defense by tham87, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

City of love & lights by tham87, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rue de Rivoli - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Rue Saint-Antoine - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Eiffel Tower by Night par Bradley Wells, sur Flickr


Paris par o coeur de la photo, sur Flickr


Paris par krkojzla, sur Flickr


Paris, France par appleciderspider, sur Flickr


Seine River Cruise par notjustnut, sur Flickr


Notre-Dame par Jean-Michel Leclercq, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by alexey.leontiev, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sainte-Chapelle by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Montmartre - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sacré-Coeur - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

canal de l'ourcq by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Boulevard circulaire - La Defense - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Cathedrale Notre-Dame et Quai d'Orléans - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Champs de Mars, Tour Montparnasse et Les Invalides - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Copy of IMGP1089.jpg par m9adevip, sur Flickr


Copy of IMGP1095.jpg par m9adevip, sur Flickr


Copy of IMGP1091.jpg par m9adevip, sur Flickr


Copy of IMGP1109.jpg par m9adevip, sur Flickr


Copy of IMGP1108.jpg par m9adevip, sur Flickr


The Good Samaritan, plus pigeon par D&S McSpadden, sur Flickr


Egyptian Obelisk, Place de la Concorde, par D&S McSpadden, sur Flickr


Above Paris par FabioPHG, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris City at sundown by daveybaby, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris City by daveybaby, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sheldon Anderson, 20140528-D80_5552_HDR-Edit by Geaux Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sheldon Anderson, 20140523-D80_2849-Edit-Edit by Geaux Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sheldon Anderson, 20140526-D80_4137-Edit-2-Edit_HDR by Geaux Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sheldon Anderson, 20140527-D80_4609-Edit-2 by Geaux Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sheldon Anderson, 20140527-D80_4987_HDR by Geaux Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P6211989 par matteopenzo, sur Flickr


P6211999 par matteopenzo, sur Flickr


P6211974 par matteopenzo, sur Flickr


Eiffel Tower par Cizek Photography, sur Flickr


IMG_5384 par rebeccaplotnick, sur Flickr


_P1M2610 par y.okaue, sur Flickr


Gargoyle on Notre-dame cathedral in Paris looking at the Eiffel tower par Rene Drouyer, sur Flickr


Paris 21.Juni 2014 par hpawek, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Panoramic of the Seine and Conciergerie by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Base of the Eiffel Tower and people by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

nique buildings within Paris by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Brasserie in Paris by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Entrance to Place Dauphine by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont d'Iena to the Eiffel by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Alexandre III from a distance by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Cafés. by ironypoisoning, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris and in the distance, the Sacre Coeur. by ironypoisoning, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The Seine! by ironypoisoning, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CNAM par Pierre DANZAS, sur Flickr


The Heart par Richard Wrightson, sur Flickr


Auber Station, Paris (France) par Pierre-Yves Sulem, sur Flickr


Mairie du 19ème arrondissement - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


recepção amistosa par Vitor Nisida, sur Flickr


Paris pano par alexey.leontiev, sur Flickr


City of Paris par WaySiong, sur Flickr


Paris par maart..., sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Paris-2013-06-16-153-PlBoieldieu par thepuckmathias, sur Flickr


L'Opéra Comique - Paris par Hotels Paris Rive Gauche, sur Flickr









http://kulturiste.wordpress.com/2014/05/07/889/


----------



## Parra 1

Tour Eiffel - Paris by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont des Arts Paris by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Institue de France et Pont des Arts Paris France by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Skyline Quartier La Défense Paris - Antonio GAUDENCIO by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont des arts Paris France by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame de Paris by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Quartier de la Défense Paris France - Antonio GAUDENCIO by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle

KiffKiff said:


> Paris-2013-06-16-153-PlBoieldieu par thepuckmathias, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> L'Opéra Comique - Paris par Hotels Paris Rive Gauche, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://kulturiste.wordpress.com/2014/05/07/889/


Can someone please tell me the name of this building?


----------



## KiffKiff

skymantle said:


> Can someone please tell me the name of this building?


Opéra Comique.


----------



## christos-greece

Around the Eifel Tower par hannibal1107, sur Flickr


Paris vu depuis le Sacré-Coeur 34 par paspog, sur Flickr


Paris vu depuis les tours de Notre-Dame la Samaritaine, le Louvre, la Sainte-Chapelle par paspog, sur Flickr


Paris, les toits du Louvre 1 par paspog, sur Flickr


Les toits de Paris 11 par paspog, sur Flickr


Trocadero par Eivisso, sur Flickr


Simetría en el Louvre par Eivisso, sur Flickr


Escalera principal opera Garnier par Eivisso, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Towering over the Paris skyline by Saul_Good, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Overview by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Defense. Paris Business District. by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Building Blocks by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Champs d'Elysee by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Sainte-Chapelle Stained Glass by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Tour d'Eiffel by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notre Dame de Paris par DanielKHC, sur Flickr


Sunrise from Bir Hakeim par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Eiffel Tower. © Glenn E Waters. 2014. par Glenn Waters ぐれんin Japan., sur Flickr


Romantic Paris par DanielKHC, sur Flickr


Parisian View... par JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


Paris par CK Fotografia, sur Flickr


Sunset over the Eiffel Tower par Alexandre Sacco I Photography, sur Flickr


Paris from above par espinozr, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...60170197.26031.127375187394531&type=1&theater


----------



## christos-greece

Notre Dame de Paris par DanielKHC, sur Flickr


Sunrise from Bir Hakeim par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Eiffel Tower. © Glenn E Waters. 2014. par Glenn Waters ぐれんin Japan., sur Flickr


Le Cafe De La Place. Montparnasse, Paris. © Glenn E Waters. 2014.モンパルナス par Glenn Waters ぐれんin Japan., sur Flickr


Romantic Paris par DanielKHC, sur Flickr


Paris @ Blue Hour par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Paris par CK Fotografia, sur Flickr


Paris par maart..., sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View of City by lunulatadiver80, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View of City by lunulatadiver80, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View of city by lunulatadiver80, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View of river and Eiffel Tower by lunulatadiver80, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View of Paris by lunulatadiver80, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

City of Paris by lunulatadiver80, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Le Louvre par DanielKHC, sur Flickr


Window Of Light... par JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


Red sunset par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Parisian View... par JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


Paris @ Blue Hour par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris par Corentin Foucaut, sur Flickr


"Comment faire face à la bête [...] par Bourguiboeuf, sur Flickr


Thierry Duval - "Lumière vive sur le Panthéon et la rue Soufflot" (2014) par Mia Feigelson's FB Gallery, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris library architecture by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

paris champs elysees by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

paris champs elysees by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Vida nocturna by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The Vacant Shrine by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue Royale - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Butte-Montmartre - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Dome des Invalides - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Quai De Grenelle - Tour Eiffel - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Facto - Paris La Defense par david.bank (www.david-bank.com), sur Flickr


Paris par david.bank (www.david-bank.com), sur Flickr


Paris par david.bank (www.david-bank.com), sur Flickr


THE BRIDGE par Mohsan', sur Flickr


Parc des Buttes Chaumont - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Paris Opera full frontal architecture, May 2009 par Peter Rivera, sur Flickr


PARIS LA DEFENSE - SUNRISE par Fonk De, sur Flickr


Paris par krkojzla, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On the inside looking out. © Glenn E Waters. 2014. Paris. par Glenn Waters ぐれんin Japan., sur Flickr


Gay Pride, Paris (France) par Pierre-Yves Sulem, sur Flickr


Gay Pride, Paris (France) par Pierre-Yves Sulem, sur Flickr


Louvre. Paris 2014. © Glenn E Waters. par Glenn Waters ぐれんin Japan., sur Flickr


Tourists, Paris (France) par Pierre-Yves Sulem, sur Flickr


-Paris... par Yair Adaro, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Lieckr, sur Flickr


Summer in Paris par she said boom!!, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

verde par Vitor Nisida, sur Flickr


Timeless par djidji.perroto, sur Flickr


recepção amistosa par Vitor Nisida, sur Flickr


Ready, Aim, Fire! par Bradley Wells, sur Flickr


Street Music in Paris par MarcoGiorgiPhoto, sur Flickr


Paris par J Pierson Photo, sur Flickr


Notre Dame par DelgadoPhotography, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Patricia BDC, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Streets of Champs-Élysées by 1alialdhaheri, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Vive La France by 1alialdhaheri, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Sunset on Seine by MarcoGiorgiPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Saint Michel from Notre Dame by MarcoGiorgiPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Opera - Foyer by MarcoGiorgiPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Fête de la Musique - Paris by MarcoGiorgiPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Bistro by MarcoGiorgiPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PARIS par VP photographie, sur Flickr


reta curva par Vitor Nisida, sur Flickr


verde par Vitor Nisida, sur Flickr


The Heart par Richard Wrightson, sur Flickr


_PTX2975 par F.X.TESTU, sur Flickr


Paris Night par PranavVet, sur Flickr


Fête de la musique - Pont des Arts par h2v, sur Flickr


Fête de la musique - Quai d'Orsay par h2v, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night geometry in the Louvre - Paris par PhotoGSuS, sur Flickr


PARIS par VP photographie, sur Flickr


Basilique du Sacré Coeur de Montmartre par meiry_, sur Flickr


Quai des Grands Augustins - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Paris 5ème - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


Paris par julianoz//, sur Flickr


Paris par J the moment, sur Flickr


20121023-EM5Y1349 par TeeHeeHaw, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Europa_Paris_MBO_350 by Marcelino Barrenechea, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Tour Eiffel 14 Juillet by LauriusLM, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La tour à París by anyulled, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

L'arc de Triomphe by anyulled, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Porsche á Paris by anyulled, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

tu me manques, París by anyulled, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue de Rivoli by anyulled, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraperus

*July 11, 2014*



















Original (5284 x 3523)

By Niall97


----------



## skyscraperus

*Bastille Day fireworks 2014*










*VIDEO !!!*

http://culturebox.francetvinfo.fr/resultats/widgets/external.html?source_type=live&id=158575

.


----------



## KiffKiff

Source : http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2691773/French-troops-march-First-World-War-uniforms-Paris-celebrates-Bastille-Day-colourful-military-display.html









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ministere_interieur/14629687546/in/set-72157645680580315


----------



## reva

^^
what this a moment? military parade or something celebrate :cheers:it's look amazing power full


----------



## jonath841

This is the parade of July 14, the Bastille day for foreigners


----------



## Parra 1

Walking Dead 2014 sur la Défense by Corben @, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Skyline by -pieton-, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_7558.jpg by stephengrace651, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bastille Day, 14th July*


Feu d'artifice 14 juillet par jmboyer, sur Flickr


Fireworks 2014, Paris national day par CreART Photography, sur Flickr


_MG_8429.JPG par frphoto1, sur Flickr


_MG_8355.JPG par frphoto1, sur Flickr


Invalides now ! par roscoland2, sur Flickr


_MG_8318.JPG par frphoto1, sur Flickr


Bastille Day @ Paris / 2014 par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


20140714_14juillet_avion_13_DSC00371 par Olivier Baud, sur Flickr


Feu d'artifice de la Tour Eiffel, 14 juillet 2014 par Jean-Phi92, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The Eifflel tower by Michal Vít, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Under a blue by Michal Vít, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Main street by Michal Vít, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sacré Coeur et Grand Palais - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Le Trocadero et La Defense - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Dome des Invalides - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## stevensp

This thread shows just why I like paris so much..
One of the photos I took 2 years ago









Centre Pompidou








Louvre

Few more pics here
http://www.stevenspapen.be/post/28264849513/paris-france-july-2012
and here
http://www.stevenspapen.be/post/28264514751/louvre-paris-july-2012-louvre-paris-more


----------



## Parra 1

Notre-Dame & Quai d'Orleans - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Champs de Mars, Tour Montparnasse et Les Invalides - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Course by le Tour de France par Wiggle.co.uk, sur Flickr


La Course by le Tour de France par Wiggle.co.uk, sur Flickr


Fan Club de Nibali par Camion'heur, sur Flickr


Paris (F-75) Arc de Triomphe par Camion'heur, sur Flickr


Le peloton du Tour de France par Camion'heur, sur Flickr


Leadership ! par izsofast, sur Flickr


Paris, Tour de France par erifha, sur Flickr


Paris, Tour de France par erifha, sur Flickr


Paris, Tour de France par erifha, sur Flickr


----------



## skyscraperus

By Oliver Jaeger









By Oliver Jaeger









By Oliver Jaeger


----------



## Parra 1

Sacré-Cœur Basilica or The Basilica of the Sacred Heart of Paris by les.butcher, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

birdseyeviewofparis by Luvvida, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

birdseyeviewparis2 by Luvvida, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

1-IMG_3864 by bhauwaladeepak, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

france-city-paris-photography-hd-wallpaper by vimukthidharmarathna, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Seine by THEfunkyman, on Flickr


----------



## clouchicloucha

:cheers:



KiffKiff said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/telkine/8257406535/
> 
> 
> Tour de France 2014 par Bernardo © (http://Ricci-Armani.com), sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour de France ~ Champs Elysées par . ADRIEN ., sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Orsay par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14729461881/#


----------



## christos-greece

Renault_Espace, Le Coq Sportif par Camion'heur, sur Flickr


2014 Tour de France - Stage 21 par Team NetApp-Endura, sur Flickr


2014 Tour de France - Stage 21 par Team NetApp-Endura, sur Flickr


2014 Tour de France - Stage 21 par Team NetApp-Endura, sur Flickr


2014 Tour de France - Stage 21 par Team NetApp-Endura, sur Flickr


2014 Tour de France - Stage 21 par Team NetApp-Endura, sur Flickr


2014 Tour de France - Stage 21 par Team NetApp-Endura, sur Flickr


Paris par Marco Antônio Carvalho, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par c'estlavie!, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN

My territory II por A.G. Photographe, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Watching Paris @ Sunset por A.G. Photographe, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Above Sacré Coeur por A.G. Photographe, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Illuminati por DanielKHC, no Flickr


The Pulsar of Paris por DanielKHC, no Flickr


Montmartre Blues por DanielKHC, no Flickr


Le Louvre por DanielKHC, no Flickr


Romantic Paris por DanielKHC, no Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by heipei, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by heipei, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by heipei, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by heipei, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by heipei, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

France - Paris by Philip Roeland, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

France - Paris by Philip Roeland, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 04 by aberdeenloon, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 02 by aberdeenloon, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

CAP_10364 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont des Invalides, Paris @night by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by night by kam23lesh, on Flickr

Paris, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr

Paris, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr

Paris, France by Peter Musolino, on Flickr

Lamborghini Aventador by Ganymede - 3000k views Thks!, on Flickr

Early morning along the Seine. by PLN54, on Flickr

Paris, along the Seine by Julie. D, on Flickr

Paris 23rd-25th Aug (100) by chris~williams, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paved with Gold by Peter McClintock, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Super Moon over Paris by Peter McClintock, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The Seine from Pont du Carosuel by Peter McClintock, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris at Dusk by Peter McClintock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


A Paris Roofline by lertes, on Flickr


Paris Skyline, with the Basilica of the Sacré Cœur in the background. by lertes, on Flickr


Sunset Over La Défense by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris-2014 by Glouglounette, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 2014 by Glouglounette, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Central Business District by satinonline2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Día 1- Montmartre (6) by PalsWrongWorld, on Flickr

500 by bom329, on Flickr

IMG_2812-Edit WM Med res by [email protected], on Flickr

Untitled by Stefano☆Majno, on Flickr

city of lights. by Javin Lau, on Flickr

DSC_2589 by aamcphail, on Flickr

DSC_2601 by aamcphail, on Flickr

Paris by m.benosmane, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bratan/15249395612/in/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7181282247/in/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jfreund1/15114952917/in/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bratan/15401424281/in/[email protected]/


la Défense 3 par yannickbenassi, sur Flickr


http://Ultra.SSF.Asia Shooting some vintage Dior in Paris to end this fashionweek season @francojacassi #theblondesaladneverstops by chiaraferragni par Ultra-Visual, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Dépression sur la capitale by Mathieu Rivrin - Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_8965 by AJ Panigrahi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Coucher de soleil royal by Mathieu Rivrin - Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Coup de foudre pour Paris ! by Mathieu Rivrin - Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Palais bourbon - Assemblée Nationale by Mathieu Rivrin - Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Crazy morning light. by Mathieu Rivrin - Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

DSC_8044 (2) by Marie-Caroline Passache, on Flickr

Louvre Museum by Bosquet, on Flickr

Going-In-Seine by anna.sikorskiy, on Flickr

Notre Dame, Paris by speakerchad, on Flickr

Notre Dame, Paris by speakerchad, on Flickr

DSCF3359 by Shaperise, on Flickr

DSCF3345 by Shaperise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P9110708 by lukeaveil, on Flickr

P9110701 by lukeaveil, on Flickr

P9110694 by lukeaveil, on Flickr

P9110689 by lukeaveil, on Flickr

P9110758 by lukeaveil, on Flickr

P9110765 by lukeaveil, on Flickr

P9110884 by lukeaveil, on Flickr

P9110763 by lukeaveil, on Flickr


----------



## félixlechat

https://flic.kr/p/fLC2b5​

9047 by Saperlipopette !, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## vincent1746

Paris la Défense from the 12th floor of the Eqho tower :





































Paris la Défense from the top of Carpe diem tower :


----------



## vincent1746




----------



## clouchicloucha

*Another view of Paris *



Greg95100 said:


> Ce matin, en profitant des bouchons sur le viaduc de l'A15 :


----------



## charpentier

Paris la fontaine du square de la rue de Richelieu 7 by paspog, on Flickr


Rue Chanoinesse by Frenk H, on Flickr


Le chat. by blythebook, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Scoop : Notre Dame n'a qu'une tour ! by soleil bleu, on Flickr


façade2 by lux fecit (away for a while), on Flickr


France #10: Coucher de soleil sur Champs-Èlysées by PetterPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sacre Coeur by Mark.Thomas Photography, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Mark.Thomas Photography, on Flickr

Paris by Mark.Thomas Photography, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Mark.Thomas Photography, on Flickr

Paris 010 by mpetr1960, on Flickr

Paris 034 by mpetr1960, on Flickr

Paris 035 by mpetr1960, on Flickr

Pont de Arts by denno64, on Flickr


----------



## philmar

L'Avion Delices by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Cheminee Moretti - La Defense, Paris by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Paris by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

2Q5A1090.jpg by bell_mat, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

2Q5A1042.jpg by bell_mat, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by walkingdoc, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by walkingdoc, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by walkingdoc, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by walkingdoc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by irinachobotova, on Flickr

Paris, France by janine_verhoeff1, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel, Paris, France by Ted Ng, on Flickr

L'heure bleue sur l'Île Saint-Louis - Blue hour on the Saint-Louis Ile, Paris. by Olivier Simard Photographie, on Flickr

La Défense by jmboyer, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel, Paris, France by Ted Ng, on Flickr

Paris bonus - 38 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr

Pompidou by brundige2, on Flickr


----------



## yan_95

by yan-95


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


Avenue de l'Opéra by JiPiR, on Flickr


Paris_DSC9167NEC by JiPiR, on Flickr


Paris, le matin by JiPiR, on Flickr


Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


Ui uomassaan Seine hiljaa by Basse911, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.flickr.com/photos/philippecottier/14916665703/in/photostream/


UP In The Sky par Philippe Saire || Photography, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rbpdesigner/4563915087/in/[email protected]/


Versailles —France par Jason Fontana, sur Flickr


La nuit tombe sur Paris par greg02100, sur Flickr









http://www.lejdd.fr/JDD-Paris/La-Fondation-Louis-Vuitton-un-musee-extraordinaire-690200


----------



## Parra 1

Paris at Sunset | France by Zoltan Gabor, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Do you love Paris? by irinachobotova, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by irinachobotova, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Untitled by agaitsgori, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Avenue de l'Opéra by IceNineJon, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Night by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris City by saadnasirpk86, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris City by saadnasirpk86, on Flickr


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Back to the Future II in new Grand Rex :yes:*



clouchicloucha said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Arc de Triomphe (1 of 1) by Christopher.Arnaud, on Flickr

Saint Michel by alainalele, on Flickr

Pompidou Centre 3 sm by Steve Franklin Images, on Flickr

Balconies sm by Steve Franklin Images, on Flickr

Pompidou Centre 1 sm by Steve Franklin Images, on Flickr

Midnight at paris by KayKay Photography, on Flickr

Paris - 13ème - Bords de Seine by xmairephoto, on Flickr

romancing Champs-Élysées by hannu & hannele, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - Street in Montmartre in the Summer Sun by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - Montmartre - La Maison Rose by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - Eiffel Tower at Sunset - View from Notre Dame Cathedral by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - Eiffel Tower View - Citadines Tour Eiffel by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Les vitraux du Sainte Chapelle by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Opéra Garnier - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Institut de France by Mouhamad BZOU, on Flickr

La Defense by Steve Franklin Images, on Flickr

Grande Arche de La Defense by Steve Franklin Images, on Flickr

La Defense by Steve Franklin Images, on Flickr

Arc Of Triumph by jerome.palacios, on Flickr

20141011-FR-PAR-Montmartre.vendanges-8361x1240 by Miss Klara G Photography, on Flickr

20141011-FR-PAR-Montmartre.vendanges-8289x1240 by Miss Klara G Photography, on Flickr

20141011-FR-PAR-Montmartre.vendanges-8480x1240 by Miss Klara G Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Central Business District by satinonline2, on Flickr


Paris, France by satinonline2, on Flickr


Paris Skyline by Jose Miguel Serna, on Flickr

IMG_20140914_101531 by bpalandri, on Flickr

Monmartre by Alkis Anastopoulos, on Flickr

Grounds of Sacré-Cœur by seasonal wanderer, on Flickr

Place des Victoires by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr

Love Is All Around - Padlock madness on Pont des Arts - Paris by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel by Emanuele Spano', on Flickr

IMG_7885 by Emanuele Spano', on Flickr

Paris by night by lesphotosduseb, on Flickr

reflet parisien by lesphotosduseb, on Flickr

Paris - France by meta_monkey, on Flickr

IMG_0117 by mzalikowski, on Flickr

IMG_0132 by mzalikowski, on Flickr

IMG_0014 by mzalikowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris centre la nuit by Phychi, on Flickr

Paris, La Defense by samm 02, on Flickr

random shots on reversal film at La Défense on #kelby #WWPW2014 by FranekN, on Flickr

Une semaine ˆ Paris en Mai 2009 by desbiensmichel, on Flickr

Reflet à la Défense by Corben @, on Flickr

La Défense (Paris) by Philippe Clabots, on Flickr

Paris Bridge at night by Phychi, on Flickr

Paris, the Champs de Mars from the Eiffel Tower by Julien Mouffron-Gardner, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15450171900/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15635758075/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15517390231/​


----------



## christos-greece

Hôtel national des Invalides by BP - Photography, on Flickr

Tourists at Eiffel tower by BP - Photography, on Flickr

Rooftops of Paris by BP - Photography, on Flickr

The Seine river by BP - Photography, on Flickr

Seine by BP - Photography, on Flickr

to the top by Riggga, on Flickr

la passante by Riggga, on Flickr

Le cour du Louvre by Riggga, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Le Carrousel du Louvre par www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rbpdesigner/8228212182/in/[email protected]/


DSC01441 par earlyadopter, sur Flickr


Pink Lady par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jordanebodin/15633248065/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Parra 1

vacilandoelmundo: Basilique du Sacré-Cœur, Paris, France by roadlessco, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

20141008-0931-paris-Canon PowerShot S110 by yamazaki1973, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Place de l`Etoile Paris FRANCE/ by anolecrab, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame et le Seine Paris FRANCE/ by anolecrab, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Les Invalides et LÀrc du Triumph Paris FRANCE/ by anolecrab, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by renan4, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cube Art by kdv.io, on Flickr

Love is all: Marie & Sly by VérOooo, on Flickr

Paris by radamantis_t, on Flickr

G77-272740 by dinhxuanvu, on Flickr

Staring down the fence by pieceoplastic, on Flickr

Passerelle Simone de Beauvoir bridge by eutouring, on Flickr

Canal Saint-Martin by jmvnoos in Paris, on Flickr

Solitude - Paris - 2014 by SJL, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

DSCF1466 by Pierre Wayser, on Flickr


_MG_0843 by Pierre Wayser, on Flickr


DSCF1790 by Pierre Wayser, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Musiciens sous la neige devant Opéra by . ADRIEN ., on Flickr


Neige sur le boulevard de Strasbourg by Paolo Pizzimenti, on Flickr


Paris, Saint Michel by [url=ht


----------



## charpentier

14 - 30 août 2010 Paris La Villette Quai de Seine Fontaine by melina1965, on Flickr


Rue de Courcelles by Ms. Abitibi, on Flickr


Neuilly, La Folie Saint-James by benoit_d, on Flickr


Le " Cirque d'Hiver " de 1852 (Bouglione) Paris. by capvera, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

0504 Pantheon by mksfca, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Par la fenêtre by Maestr!0_0!, on Flickr


Les clients arrivent by Paolo Pizzimenti, on Flickr


Paris-Défense by aldotesi, on Flickr


Good Morning! by Pensiero, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Basilique du Sacré-Cœur de Montmartre by www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, on Flickr


*2012 Paris by *6261, on Flickr


© Strinopr Parigi by © Strinopr, on Flickr


Fâchés ? / Angry? by m43photos, on Flickr


GIARDINI DI VERSAILLES PARIS by Fia Zappala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Les Invalides by fabien desaintcyr, on Flickr

Vacantly by Green Eyes 55, on Flickr

France_Paris_Notre-Dame_6 by ov|d|us, on Flickr

France_Paris_Sacre-Coeur_5 by ov|d|us, on Flickr

Under The Bridge by Falcon_33, on Flickr

UFO in Paris by Falcon_33, on Flickr

Bir-Hakeim by Falcon_33, on Flickr

Paris by temaher, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Rue de l'Évangile by Ms. Abitibi, on Flickr


Le pavillon des canaux - Bassin de la Villette by Dicksy93, on Flickr


Aux Folies de Belleville, Paris by Daniela Norberto, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Le gardien qui lit by Paolo Pizzimenti, on Flickr


L'homme aux mille livres by Thomas_HMD, on Flickr


Les trois petites filles du Pantheon by Paolo Pizzimenti, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris in May-012.jpg by O's Photo Project, on Flickr


After a moment by O's Photo Project, on Flickr


Well I got a hammer, and I got a bell by O's Photo Project, on Flickr


Apero_Sardignac_toit 025 by jef3, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

autostrada di Parigi by Tobia Scandolara, on Flickr









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/65529283


Paris - Eiffel Tower at Javel Station by maykeul2010, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Untitled by Andrea Favini - F4v0, on Flickr


Je vous souhaite un bel été et un bon W.E. by besopha, on Flickr


C'est beau Paris ! by besopha, on Flickr


La Mairie de by besopha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Villa Montmorency par ParisSharing, sur Flickr


Rue Etienne Marcel par Tendancevasion, sur Flickr


Mairie XIX par Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr


Hausmannien par Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr

Pont des Arts & Institut de France by fabiolavima, on Flickr


Passage des panoramas - Paris (2ème) by Bernard P., on Flickr


Le Grand Palais - PARIS by Bernard P., on Flickr


Bistrot et galerie du même nom - PARIS (2ème) by Bernard P., on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

IMG_9488 by marellezap, on Flickr


Thermopyles by drip&ju, on Flickr


Passage de l'Homme by Ms. Abitibi, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Stroll in the 9e arrondissement by Ms. Abitibi, on Flickr


Rue des Colonnes by Ms. Abitibi, on Flickr


Rue du 4 Septembre by Ms. Abitibi, on Flickr


From Canal St Martin to Mouzaïa by lilianlau, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Sur la rive gauche, l'insttitut de France et le bouquiniste by Paolo Pizzimenti, on Flickr


Paris, Autumn in the City by Amsterdamming, on Flickr


Paris, Ile de La Citè - Marchè aux fleurs by ariablu ɐɹdosoʇʇos, on Flickr


© Strinopr Parigi Jardin des Tuileries by © Strinopr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel Tower by AntonioDiFedePhotography, on Flickr

Parisian #5 by sachman75, on Flickr

Pont d'Iena by eschweik, on Flickr

Eiffel from pont d'Iena by eschweik, on Flickr

Paris - Photographe Wallonie - Bruxelles by mohamed samahi, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr

Untitled by Matthieu Douahire, on Flickr

Downtown by Fimbulfamb, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Défense (Paris) by renan4, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame (Paris) by renan4, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by renan4, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Tour Eiffel (Paris) by renan4, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Boulevard Haussman (Paris) by renan4, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame (Paris) by renan4, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France: La Tour Eiffel et le quartier de La Défense vus depuis le sommet de la tour Montparnasse. The Eiffel Tower and the district of The Defense seen since the summit of the Montparnasse Tower. by Histgeo, on Flickr

place de la bastille by cheungcalove, on Flickr

Chat - Paris - 2014 by SJL, on Flickr

Heels - Paris - 2014 by SJL, on Flickr

Louvre Museum by CKGolfSolutions, on Flickr

Fondation Louis Vuitton by SANDIE BESSO, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by CKGolfSolutions, on Flickr

_VLL0804-2.jpg by VinceLaFratta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Centre Pompidou by Patrick Neiens, on Flickr

Untitled by YouCanCallMeViv, on Flickr

Paris BERCY by marcreynier, on Flickr

View from a Bridge on the Seine by JonathanWolfson, on Flickr

Hotel de Ville by JonathanWolfson, on Flickr

Hotel Andre Latin by JonathanWolfson, on Flickr

Bridge on the River Seine by JonathanWolfson, on Flickr

Bridge on the River Seine by JonathanWolfson, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris, City of Lights by xyorrific, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC02304 by aleksandrsannikov, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC02021 by aleksandrsannikov, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC01785 by aleksandrsannikov, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC01855 by aleksandrsannikov, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC01853 by aleksandrsannikov, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC01859 by aleksandrsannikov, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC01878 by aleksandrsannikov, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC02059 by aleksandrsannikov, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC02076 by aleksandrsannikov, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC02109 by aleksandrsannikov, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC02229 by aleksandrsannikov, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC02671 by aleksandrsannikov, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC02682 by aleksandrsannikov, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC02332 by aleksandrsannikov, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC03116 by aleksandrsannikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by ivsgo, on Flickr


Paris - La Défense by jmboyer, on Flickr


Untitled by Cécile Pommeron, on Flickr


Niki de Saint Phalle and Tinguely fountains by oxfordblues84, on Flickr


Le Grand Rex by fgormez, on Flickr


square rapp by sebisnow, on Flickr


Under Bir-Hakeim by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Untitled by zakia hadjadj, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Untitled by zakia hadjadj, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris, City of Lights by xyorrific, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Misty sunrise by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Two old ladies by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Tour Eiffel by ARTic Photo, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre by ARTic Photo, on Flickr

Pont des Arts by ARTic Photo, on Flickr

Pantheon by bbettapelucchi, on Flickr

Louvre by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

good morning Paris by CreART Photography, on Flickr

Paris from Sacre Coeur by alcowp, on Flickr

Paris, City of Lights by xyorrific, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

compositions in europe 08 by Phillip Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris-MetroTrees by Julia Walsh, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame et le Seine Paris FRANCE/ by anolecrab, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by marginer2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by marginer2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by marginer2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by marginer2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by marginer2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by marginer2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by marginer2, on Flickr


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Finals of World Red Bull BC One in Paris kay:
*


CODEBARRE75011 said:


> http://www.redbullbcone.com/fr/


----------



## christos-greece

Beaugrenelle by Laurent photography, on Flickr

Paris by Photographer Paulinho Faria, on Flickr

Paris by Photographer Paulinho Faria, on Flickr

Paris by Photographer Paulinho Faria, on Flickr

Paris by Photographer Paulinho Faria, on Flickr

Île de la Cité by ollismove, on Flickr

Jetzt ein Radeberger  by ollismove, on Flickr

DSCN4723 by moacirdsp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Louis Vuitton Foundation by Photographe / Directeur Artistique, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Paris - 06/11 by mateus.sba, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Paris - 06/11 by mateus.sba, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Illuminations de la Tour Eiffel pour le feu d'artifice du 14 Juillet by Πichael C., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Feu d'artifice du 14 Juillet à la Tour Eiffel ! by Πichael C., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Feu d'artifice du 14 Juillet à la Tour Eiffel ! by Πichael C., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Illuminations de la Tour Eiffel pour le feu d'artifice du 14 Juillet by Πichael C., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Feu d'artifice du 14 Juillet à la Tour Eiffel ! by Πichael C., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Feu d'artifice du 14 Juillet à la Tour Eiffel ! by Πichael C., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

30 Seconds of Victory by ollismove, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Station : Paris ( La Defense) - Terminus : Hong Kong by hebiflux, on Flickr


----------



## philmar

Paris bridge detail by Phil Marion, on Flickr


stain glass silhouette - Paris by Phil Marion, on Flickr


St. Germain by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

lèche-vitrine à Versailles by besopha, on Flickr


Paris Grands Magasins by Phil Beard, on Flickr


Versailles by besopha, on Flickr


Parisien by besopha, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris - Juin 2014 - 112 - P1040882 by mistinguette18, on Flickr


Hôpital Saint-Louis by Ground Hopper, on Flickr


Paris, Autumn in the City by Amsterdamming, on Flickr


confidenze.. by ariablu ɐɹdosoʇʇos, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris, Louvre by BeboFlickr, on Flickr


Square de l'Opera Louis-Jouvet, Paris by ∃Scape, on Flickr


Carrousel Louvre by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

La Défense by domhorus, on Flickr


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


DSC01055 by Grégoire Sillard, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

alone? by ohnede, on Flickr


birds by ohnede, on Flickr


Balconies sm by Steve Franklin Images, on Flickr


From Inside The Hill by IWCphoto, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris Viaduc d'Austerlitz by Phil Beard, on Flickr

Paris by Phil Beard, on Flickr


Roofs of Montmartre by IceNineJon, on Flickr


Avenue de l'Opéra by IceNineJon, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Champs Elysees - Paris, France by Justin in SD, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

200711 av des champs elysees by iambents, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

200711 at blanche by iambents, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

200711 military museum by iambents, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_6933.jpg by stephengrace651, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_7044.jpg by stephengrace651, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_7558.jpg by stephengrace651, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

Paris, belle ville!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Le Carrousel du Louvre par www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, sur Flickr


DSC01441 par earlyadopter, sur Flickr


Pink Lady par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


vacilandoelmundo: Basilique du Sacré-Cœur, Paris, France by roadlessco, on Flickr


20141008-0931-paris-Canon PowerShot S110 by yamazaki1973, on Flickr


Place de l`Etoile Paris FRANCE/ by anolecrab, on Flickr


Notre Dame et le Seine Paris FRANCE/ by anolecrab, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

charpentier said:


> Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


Best Paris Skyline ever!


----------



## christos-greece

From Arc de Triomphe to La Défence by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr

There is a Forest Growing in the City by Delaville, on Flickr

Paris by JiPiR, on Flickr

Henri IV by JiPiR, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by r.dahl, on Flickr

Haussmann by aridleyphotography.com, on Flickr

Sisyphe - Sisyphus by Laurent photography, on Flickr

Get seduced, Paris by will-on-board, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Delete


----------



## Parra 1

0104_Paříž 2014 by Zdenda..., on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

0140_Paříž 2014 by Zdenda..., on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

0124_Paříž 2014 by Zdenda..., on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sacré-Coeur and Trinité by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame de Paris and Seine River at Dusk by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Les Abbesses by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Place Dalida and Rue de l'Abreuvoir by Night by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View of La Defense Business District from Pont de Neuilly at blue hour by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20140112 Paris - La traversée de Paris - Rolls Royce Silver Cloud -(1955-58)- by anhndee, on Flickr

20140112 Paris - La traversée de Paris - Clément-Bayard AC4R -(1903)-003 by anhndee, on Flickr

20140112 Paris - La traversée de Paris - Westfield XI (réplique de Lotus Eleven) -(1982- )- by anhndee, on Flickr

20140112 Paris - La traversée de Paris - Simca 9 sport -(1954)-001 by anhndee, on Flickr

En París by Naky Soto, on Flickr

La Défense by night by Cybernyber, on Flickr

Vue Depuis la passerelle de la BNF 3 by ParoProduction, on Flickr

Business center evening by The world behind my lens⎪D.F. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sainte Chapelle by marin.tomic, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by www.taklyontour.de, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

From Arc de Triomphe to La Défence by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sunny autumn day in Paris by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Andrea Favini - F4v0, on Flickr


Je vous souhaite un bel été et un bon W.E. by besopha, on Flickr


C'est beau Paris ! by besopha, on Flickr


La Mairie de by besopha, on Flickr


Paris, Autumn in the City by Amsterdamming, on Flickr


© Strinopr Parigi Jardin des Tuileries by © Strinopr, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre Dame de Paris by aridleyphotography.com, on Flickr

0247_Paříž 2014 by Zdenda..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

perFect-Type by 2KP, on Flickr

"La vie est un livre. Si on ne voyage pas, on n'en écrit qu'une page..." - Saint Augustin by ✬˚͜˚✬ ClaireLamri ✬˚͜˚✬, on Flickr

Pompidou Centre, Paris, France by marray, on Flickr

ny by Schizoo from Paris, on Flickr

Parisian #163 by Focal Plane 2014, on Flickr

Paris // 14 by m.schoen Photography ©, on Flickr

Belle Paris by By Will Eyes, on Flickr

paris 2014 300 by nfrazerhallam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris - La Défense vu de la Fondation Louis VUITTON by Thethe35400, on Flickr

La Défense by dhinus, on Flickr

0124_Paříž 2014 by Zdenda..., on Flickr

0125_Paříž 2014 by Zdenda..., on Flickr


Bon jour, Paris! by herecomesanothersongaboutmexico, on Flickr


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


Dépression sur la capitale by Mathieu Rivrin - Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel Tower by AntonioDiFedePhotography, on Flickr

Untitled by Matthieu Douahire, on Flickr

Downtown by Fimbulfamb, on Flickr

Parisian #5 by sachman75, on Flickr

Pont d'Iena by eschweik, on Flickr

Eiffel from pont d'Iena by eschweik, on Flickr

Paris - Photographe Wallonie - Bruxelles by mohamed samahi, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Going-In-Seine by anna.sikorskiy, on Flickr


Wintry Old Paris by anna.sikorskiy, on Flickr


Parisian Street by anna.sikorskiy, on Flickr


Un rêve à Paris by pixim06, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe Etoile Mirror Reflection by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


Notre Dame de Paris and Seine River at Dusk by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


Paris by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr


Champs de Mars, Tour Montparnasse et Les Invalides - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Susan Dan, on Flickr

Paris, France by Susan Dan, on Flickr

Rolls-Royce Ghost. by JayRao, on Flickr

DSC_2801 by andrey.salikov, on Flickr

DSC_2798 by andrey.salikov, on Flickr

DSC_2799 by andrey.salikov, on Flickr

DSC_2797 by andrey.salikov, on Flickr

08.08.2011 - Paris, le Panthéon (191) by maryvalem, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Seine by Mouhamad BZOU, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Antonio_Trogu, on Flickr

Chill on a roof, don't look down! by marcreynier, on Flickr

Cathedral of Notre Dame de Paris by bandarji, on Flickr

Zero Traffic by bandarji, on Flickr

Inverted Pyramid by bandarji, on Flickr

Red by bandarji, on Flickr

Drive Me by bandarji, on Flickr

Sacre Coeur by luzyinha, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

paris by maddie.grace, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris-6 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris-15 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris-27 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris-44 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris-48 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris-49 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by marginer2, on Flickr


Paris by marginer2, on Flickr


Paris by marginer2, on Flickr


Paris by marginer2, on Flickr


Paris by marginer2, on Flickr

Paris by Photographer Paulinho Faria, on Flickr

Paris by Photographer Paulinho Faria, on Flickr

Île de la Cité by ollismove, on Flickr

Jetzt ein Radeberger  by ollismove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by bobby_pariatmihsill, on Flickr

Paris by Lastorder, on Flickr

Cathedrale Notre dame de Paris by apparencephotos, on Flickr

DSC_2959 by andrey.salikov, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre Dame de Paris by diwan, on Flickr

DSC_2916 by andrey.salikov, on Flickr

R1-04632-0007 by aspininaspiritcar, on Flickr

R1-04632-0022 by aspininaspiritcar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris - Street /4 - Archi by Jack art l Fashion photographer, on Flickr

Paris / Bibliothèque Nationale by @bibiweb, on Flickr

Bugatti Veyron Grandsport. by JayRao, on Flickr

Manifestation contre le traité de libre-échange transatlantique (TAFTA) - Paris by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

Reach the sky by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Jardin des plantes - Paris - France by fmcc.fromont, on Flickr

Alexandre III sur fond de Tour Eiffel, Paris. by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr

Lighting the sky by Pixeli_RGB, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

[http://vimeo.com/108194953









[http://vimeo.com/46106624


La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Parigi by fotobioreattore, on Flickr


Carrousel Louvre by CreART Photography, on Flickr


Versailles by domhorus, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

~ over the other side of the bridge ~ à l'autre côté du pont ~ by Janey Kay, on Flickr


~ le jupon de madame ~ madame's lace undergarments ~ by Janey Kay, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Around Montsouris by Ms. Abitibi, on Flickr


Passage de l'Homme by Ms. Abitibi, on Flickr


Rue des Thermopyles by benoit_d, on Flickr


The Path to [a different] Liberty... by Claudia1967, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris, France by Grangeburn, on Flickr


Paris fleuri by b.four, on Flickr


Faubourg Poissonnière by Ms. Abitibi, on Flickr


Rue Leneveux & Rue Daudet by Ms. Abitibi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Beaugrenelle by Laurent photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La cour du Louvre by Laurent photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

So this is Paris ! by Laurent photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris : Quai des Orfèvres by Laurent photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Galeries Lafayette Haussmann by Laurent photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Patronne by Laurent photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Happy Christmas !!! by Laurent photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Heat wave in Paris by Laurent photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Basilica of the Sacred Heart of Jesus of Paris by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

An eye in the dark by Titom1000rr, on Flickr

paris by Leticia Manosso, on Flickr

. by s o p h i e ., on Flickr

Paris by paulinaczarniecka, on Flickr

Paris le Louvre de nuit by lecointelaetitia, on Flickr

the view by phaxe, on Flickr

La Defence by iosif.michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2010-0017 | Paris, souterrain des Halles by La Signathèque, on Flickr

River Cruise by cliffhope73, on Flickr

France_AmyClaesonPhoto2 by michiganipe, on Flickr

Just some building by Gabriel M.A., on Flickr

Paris, paysages et monuments by StephanTurner, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre, Paris - France, 2014. by Betânia Miranda|www.betaniamiranda.com, on Flickr

Lost Souls Alley by niclasareque, on Flickr

streetArts_2014-11-25_15-26-11.jpg by street_arts, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland

Trocadero from Eiffel Tower by jannagal, on Flickr

Pont de Bir-Hakeim by jannagal, on Flickr

Josephine and Debilly by jannagal, on Flickr

Hotel de Ville by jannagal, on Flickr

The Rose by jannagal, on Flickr

Storm Approaching...Odd Light on the Rooftops! by jannagal, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower Light Show by jannagal, on Flickr

Adieu Paris by jannagal, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland

Stormy Skies at Place Saint-Michel by jannagal, on Flickr

Art Nouveau Metro Sign by jannagal, on Flickr

Montmarte: Sacre Coeur by jannagal, on Flickr

A Few of My Friends in Paris by jannagal, on Flickr

PEACE (We Need It) by jannagal, on Flickr

Paris En Scene by jannagal, on Flickr

Rainy Day in the Latin Quarter by jannagal, on Flickr

Worth it's Weight in Gold? by jannagal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

le ciel parisien by agu²!, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre-III, Paris by copetan, on Flickr

Paris by W. von Zeidler, on Flickr

Notre Dame et Place du Petit Pont, Paris by www.fromentinjulien.fr, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris, sunset by Skatry, on Flickr

DSC00023 by osan_li, on Flickr

_IGP0178 by thierrymichel, on Flickr

Scene de Seine by remihavart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

vacilandoelmundo: Basilique du Sacré-Cœur, Paris, France by roadlessco, on Flickr


20141008-0931-paris-Canon PowerShot S110 by yamazaki1973, on Flickr


Place de l`Etoile Paris FRANCE/ by anolecrab, on Flickr


Notre Dame et le Seine Paris FRANCE/ by anolecrab, on Flickr

Palais Garnier by XT Inc., on Flickr


Les Invalides et LÀrc du Triumph Paris FRANCE/ by anolecrab, on Flickr


Paris by renan4, on Flickr

La Patronne by Laurent photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Europe - France - Paris - Station metro Arts et Métiers by deniscalise, on Flickr

Europe - France - Paris - Butte Montmartre by deniscalise, on Flickr

Cirque 2014 by arnaud.abrial, on Flickr

IMG_1574 ([email protected] 2) by Trevor Mah, on Flickr

IMG_1576 by Trevor Mah, on Flickr

IMG_1935 by Trevor Mah, on Flickr

IMG_1704 by Trevor Mah, on Flickr

IMG_1486 by Trevor Mah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Grande Roue - Place de la Concorde by Olympe T., on Flickr

Pont Alexander III, Paris, France by Ted Ng, on Flickr

Basilique du Sacré Coeur, Montmartre, Paris by Ted Ng, on Flickr

_DSC4962 by firewave_fr, on Flickr

Basilique du Sacré Coeur, Montmartre, Paris by Ted Ng, on Flickr

_DSC5500 by firewave_fr, on Flickr

_DSC5401 by firewave_fr, on Flickr

_DSC5509 by firewave_fr, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Paris, the city of lights par www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, sur Flickr


La Defense par carbonat-380, sur Flickr


La Defense par carbonat-380, sur Flickr


La Defense par carbonat-380, sur Flickr


Paris_0037 par @fmfiche, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

DSC04838a by al253, on Flickr


Untitled by Green Eyes 55, on Flickr


LE ROYALE by Green Eyes 55, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

A World Between ~ La Seine ~ Paris ~ MjYj by MjYj, on Flickr


Louvre ~ Paris ~ MjYj by MjYj, on Flickr


Golden Nights ~ Paris ~ MjYj by MjYj, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr


. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr


La Défense by Night by Nico From Paris, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

En Attendant le 17 Août 2014 - Paris by saintmalojmgphotos, on Flickr


Urban Chronicles ~ Boulevard Saint Michel ~ Paris ~ MjYj by MjYj, on Flickr


Paris baiser romantique by amor94550, on Flickr


Place de la Sorbonne ~ Paris ~ MjYj by MjYj, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris, Autumn in the City by Amsterdamming, on Flickr


assin de la Villette: Canal San Martin: Paris: August 2013 v1 by Barmy Bee, on Flickr


© Strinopr Parigi Ponte Alessandro III by © Strinopr, on Flickr


166463889.jpg by Highland Adventures, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ amazing pics as always



charpentier said:


> . by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr
> 
> 
> . by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr


Any idea where these two places are?


----------



## charpentier

Montmartre for sure 

Edit: The stairway in the last photo is called Rue Maurice Utrillo.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Thanks. I realize now how close that street is; for some reason I never descended by there. Nice to know that Utrillo has his own street in Montmartre.

The other one looks impossible to identify unless the poster on Flickr discloses the location. There are plenty of such alleys in all corners of Paris, the entrances and flowers in the foreground reminds me of this particular place: https://maps.google.fr/maps?q=BEL-A...=rnNM86g592sVW9lu3ho2lQ&cbp=12,300.79,,0,2.01 However my example doesn't have the old houses in the background.

Edit: link corrected


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by tintinetmilou, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue Saint-Antoine by tintinetmilou, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - Notre Dame by Dark Source, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - Notre Dame - Post Office by Dark Source, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - Pont Alexandre III by Dark Source, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - Notre Dame by Dark Source, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

alexandru.mircea said:


> Thanks. I realize now how close that street is; for some reason I never descended by there. Nice to know that Utrillo has his own street in Montmartre.
> 
> The other one looks impossible to identify unless the poster on Flickr discloses the location. There are plenty of such alleys in all corners of Paris, the entrances and flowers in the foreground reminds me of this particular place: https://maps.google.fr/maps?q=BEL-A...=rnNM86g592sVW9lu3ho2lQ&cbp=12,300.79,,0,2.01 However my example doesn't have the old houses in the background.
> 
> Edit: link corrected



Thanks! I've never heard of Impasse Canart before. My explorations ended at Charonne to the north.
It seems at first glance that impasse Canart was an old farm road among vineyards between the villages of Picpus and Saint-Mandé.

I show the location in green:









With Roussel's map, 1730
http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b7711270h/f6.zoom


I realize that I haven't posted photos of alleyways in a while. And since we are talking about Montmartre, I will present here some lesser known local treasures. We go in a place that have been called the Maquis (the scrubland), which was situated between the village itself and large quarries farther west. 

Before the Maquis, the Fontaine de l'ancien Réservoir:









by couscouschocolat (wikimedia)


----------



## charpentier

*The Witch's Rock*

At the beginning the lane was called "passage de la sourcière" (fountain lane). This mysterious rock was the fountain in question. Next to it is a Directoire style house where a woman lived alone and did not talk to anyone. Then the neighborhood kids renamed the way "passage de la sorcière" (witch lane)


A lane with a view 









http://www.rosalie-dans-tous-ses-etats.com/2014/06/le-passage-de-la-sorciere-a-montmartre.html


The odd rock









http://www.rosalie-dans-tous-ses-etats.com/2014/06/le-passage-de-la-sorciere-a-montmartre.html


The house









http://www.parisinfo.com/hebergement-hotel-paris/70237/Hôtel-Particulier-Montmartre


----------



## charpentier

By 1900, the Maquis was one of the poorest place of Paris. A few years later it became one of the richest. The Maquis was destroyed to give place to the Avenue Junot in 1902. However the Château des Brouillards survived. It was a _folie_ built in the 18th century. The name (literally "fog castle") comes from the steam fog rising above a nearby fountain and its trough during the winter.


The Maquis, the slum surrounding the Château









http://www.bellecpa.com/cpa_paris/cpa_18eme_arrondissement.html?orderby=price


One of the many artists of the Maquis. Poulbot, Steinlein, Toulouse-Lautrec, Modigliani... lived there. Auguste Renoir was in the château. A small world. 









http://www.paris-unplugged.fr/1890-le-maquis-de-montmartre/530891_340656069354209_82793457_n/

^^ The tower to the left was named "le castel du philosophe" (philospher's castle) because its owner often appeared at the balcony and remained lost in thought.


The Château des Brouillards









by Typo93 (panoramio)


Allée des Brouillards


Allée des Brouillards by Bee.girl, on Flickr


Allée des Brouillards by Bee.girl, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

What about Saint Denis holding his head, square Suzanne Buisson...


Square Suzanne Buisson by Bee.girl, on Flickr

^^ Free hugs...

For those who want to know a bit more about the miracle: https://studiosparis.wordpress.com/2012/11/15/you-can-keep-your-head-on/


*Villa Léandre*


Villa Léandre by Bee.girl, on Flickr


Villa Léandre by blackvampire, on Flickr


*Place Casadesus*


Place Casadesus by Bee.girl, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Villa Platane*


Villa Platanes Paris 18 by gab113, on Flickr


*Passage Lepic*


Passage Lepic by gin soaked roisin, on Flickr


*Cité du Midi*


Cité du Midi by Bee.girl, on Flickr


And this is *Impasse Marie-Blanche* where stands Eymonaud House









by LPLT (Wikimedia)


----------



## charpentier

*Eymonaud House*, built by 1900 in Troubadour style










by Mossot (wikimedia)









by Mossot (wikimedia)









by Mossot (wikimedia)


Maison Eymonaud (1892-1910) - 7 impasse Marie-Blanche, Paris XVIIIe by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr


Maison Eymonaud (1892-1910) - 7 impasse Marie-Blanche, Paris XVIIIe by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

charpentier said:


> Thanks! I've never heard of Impasse Canart before. My explorations ended at Charonne to the north.
> It seems at first glance that impasse Canart was an old farm road among vineyards between the villages of Picpus and Saint-Mandé.
> 
> I show the location in green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Roussel's map, 1730
> http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b7711270h/f6.zoom


Nice! I find it fascinating how the current urban layout follows the old orchards, dust roads etc from the then rural outskirts of the city. 

The area is worth exploring, right next to Impasse Canart there's this beauty of a staircase alley:









https://flic.kr/p/pfgyER









https://flic.kr/p/79phgJ


----------



## Brazilian001

Pizza urbana - Urban pizza by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


Urbana - Urban by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

Catedral de Notre-Dame de Paris - Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


Boulevard Montparnasse by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

Paris by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


C'est Paris by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Dernières lueurs sur la capitale. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Sous les pavés de la Cité. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Place de la Sorbonne. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Rue de Rivoli, 75001 - Paris / Nikon 70-200 F2.8 VR by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Île de la Cité : Notre Dame depuis le quai aux Fleurs - Paris France by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

L'heure bleue sur le Pont Marie / 75004 Paris by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr

L'Île Saint Louis sous la neige en mars / Paris 75004 by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

La Conciergerie à l'aube. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Derniers rayons de soleil sur Notre-Dame. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr

L'Opéra Garnier à l'heure bleue. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Coucher de soleil depuis la Tour Eiffel / 75007 Paris by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Les toîts de Paris et Notre-dame by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Thunderstorms over Paris. France / 2 Août 2013 by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Le Pont Neuf et la Samaritaine. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Le Pont des Arts et la rive droite. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr

La Grande Dame de Fer en fusion. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Soir d'hiver à Montmartre. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Le boulevard Henry IV et l'ange de la Bastille. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Le Pont de Sully et l'Île Saint Louis. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

La Rue Royale et la Concorde à l'approche de Noël. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Sunset over the Seine, Pont d'Arcole. Paris by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Conciergerie et Pont Neuf depuis le Pont au Change - Paris by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Le Pont d'Arcole. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Pont des Arts, Pont Neuf et Hotel de Ville au soleil levant / Paris 75001 by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Statue de Jeanne d'Arc - Place des Pyramides / Paris 75001 by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Place Vendôme / 75001 Paris by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

La Tour Eiffel vue du ciel. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr

La Capitale vue du ciel. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Paris, s'étalant aux pieds de la Tour Eiffel by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, awesome & very nice photos guys :cheers: :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, hiver 2014 by mecocha, on Flickr

Fugit by nypsorue, on Flickr

Paris by mattiaia., on Flickr

Pose by cadmanilameer, on Flickr

Blick auf den Eiffelturm by moritzwade, on Flickr


"Paris Vertical" by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

La Conciergerie vue de la Tour Saint-Jacques by y.caradec, on Flickr


Champs-Élysées by adelynnechao, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Une vue de la tour Eiffel by laurent 297, on Flickr


Stop and watch the Time passing by by Täysikuu, on Flickr


Invalides courtyard by Täysikuu, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

un problème de taille by kalzennyg, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

For the best and the worst by Täysikuu, on Flickr


Sous l'Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel - Under the Triumphal Arch - Pod Łukiem Triumfalnym by irena iris szewczyk, on Flickr


Paris - Basilica of the Sacré Cœur by Yen Baet, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

IMG_0226 by Sandra_C_Photographies, on Flickr


IMG_0213 by Sandra_C_Photographies, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe and Champs-Elysées avenue with christmas 2014 lights by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Place et Jardins du Trocadéro by asturpaco, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Arc de Triomphe / Arco del Triunfo by asturpaco, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - LA-DEFENSE by ADRIANOVIAJANTE007, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Late afternoon in Paris by ADRIANOVIAJANTE007, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

imprenable by jujernault Thanks for >1 Million Views, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by mattiaia., on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Café O'Brien's, Paris by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Station : Paris ( La Defense) - Terminus : Hong Kong by hebiflux, on Flickr


Paris bridge detail by Phil Marion, on Flickr


stain glass silhouette - Paris by Phil Marion, on Flickr


St. Germain by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Paris, Louvre by BeboFlickr, on Flickr


Square de l'Opera Louis-Jouvet, Paris by ∃Scape, on Flickr


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


DSC01055 by Grégoire Sillard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

all those little lights by onkel_wart (thomas lieser), on Flickr

Montmartre le clown de rue by Norman555 ( Merci pour les + de 950000 vues), on Flickr

Montmartre rue Norvins by Norman555 ( Merci pour les + de 950000 vues), on Flickr

Avenue des Champs Elysées by Marie-Line D09, on Flickr

Sapin de Noël - "Galeries Lafayettes" by Marie-Line D09, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde by Marie-Line D09, on Flickr

La Tour Eiffel vue du Pont Alexandre III by Marie-Line D09, on Flickr

La Tour Eiffel vue du Pont Alexandre III by Marie-Line D09, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

upload by resulkol, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The rooftops of Paris by Charly Meunier, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris in blue by TomVocelka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Trip Summer 2014 by averth, on Flickr

December Evening in Paris by antwane_thibaud, on Flickr

December Evening in Paris by antwane_thibaud, on Flickr

Petite sortie dans Paris (5 sur 5).jpg by xavier.B, on Flickr

Paris - A look at La Defense by ADRIANOVIAJANTE007, on Flickr

Paris, France Oct. 2011 - 173 by one12calidreamin, on Flickr

Autumn in Paris by kamalito75, on Flickr

Avenue des Champs Elysées by Marie-Line D09, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Post card from Alexandre III bridge Paris 11 dec 2014 by Roubinoff by roubinoff, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Angels & Eiffel tower 2from Alexandre III bridge Paris 11 dec 2014 by Roubinoff by roubinoff, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

River Seine, Paris by weber_sd, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Pe_Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Défense by Pe_Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Petite sortie dans Paris (5 sur 5).jpg by xavier.B, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by valentina.volonghi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Traffic by valentina.volonghi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC_3322 by andrey.salikov, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC_3258 by andrey.salikov, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

IMG_0099 par Laurent DL77, sur Flickr


FRANÇA 2014 - PARIS par mac_botelho, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/antonio-m/15814016578/in/[email protected]/


Paris, France Oct. 2011 - 375 par one12calidreamin, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/olympe16/13196051044/in/[email protected]/


----------



## charpentier

Montmartre by Phil Beard, on Flickr


Montmartre by Phil Beard, on Flickr


Montmartre by Phil Beard, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Untitled by c'estlavie!, on Flickr


Untitled by c'estlavie!, on Flickr


Untitled by c'estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Le coin bibliothèque by Olympe B., on Flickr


Bibliothèque Sainte-Geneviève by Olympe B., on Flickr


Le Bateau du Savoir by Olympe B., on Flickr


the Library of the French National Assembly by Olympe B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Perspectivas / Perspectives by MiquelGP54, on Flickr

Parisian Dark Night by JOLIVETV, on Flickr

place du palais royal by pichope, on Flickr

IMGP3526 by Mac Shifford, on Flickr

IMGP3532 by Mac Shifford, on Flickr

IMGP3494 by Mac Shifford, on Flickr

IMGP3549 by Mac Shifford, on Flickr

IMGP3538 by Mac Shifford, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.flickr.com/photos/olympe16/15326607490/in/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/crowleymr/6073115526/in/[email protected]/


The Eiffel Tower. A look at the inside... par williamcho, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15635955509/in/[email protected]/


Fondation Louis Vuitton - Frank Gehry par Matteo Busa, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

paris, street, road by alvaro3dorsey, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

L'ile-de-la-cite by Yvon Lacaille, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Le Quai des Orfevres et le pont Saint-Michel by Yvon Lacaille, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre-Dame du pont de La Tournelle au crépuscule l'heure bleue - Notre-Dame at dusk from Bridge de La Tournelle, the blue hour. by Yvon Lacaille, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris. by Laura Ascari, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Amore a prima vista. by Laura Ascari, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Respirare le nuvole by Laura Ascari, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Parisian roofs, "Sacré-Coeur, sacred view"... by jeans.man59, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Untitled by paris_find, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Untitled by paris_find, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont au Change - Conciergerie by gregv001, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Hotel de ville - Pont d'Arcole by gregv001, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Champs Elysées from 6th floor by gregv001, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Préfecture de Police by gregv001, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

Paris by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


Montmartre by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

Paris by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


Tradição Parisiense by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Go straight by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr

10/52 (2014) LOOKING DOWN by Fonk De, on Flickr

Two old ladies by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Paris business district "La Défense" by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr

National Day @ Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Métro Cité by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Musée d'Orsay by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Bords de Seine et Péniche by Julien63660, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Depuis l'Arc de triomphe by Julien63660, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

paris by ega_panic_clickfob, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Arch of Triumph in Paris by Kiko Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - Skyline Panorama Sunset by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris from Bastille @ sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Quartier des finances La défense by apparencephotos, on Flickr

Mercédès A45 AMG by Ganymede - 4000k views Thks!, on Flickr

Hôtel de Soubise by daryl_mitchell, on Flickr

SEE YOU SOON by Florence Bonnin, on Flickr

Buildings by Carmen Fiallo, on Flickr

Champ de Mars by Carmen Fiallo, on Flickr

The Seine River by Carmen Fiallo, on Flickr

Trocadéro Gardens by Carmen Fiallo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Défense - Paris by Wilidrine, on Flickr

IMG_9136 by Guigou1900, on Flickr

Paris by thefilmphotography, on Flickr

346862940240488 by pint.maws04, on Flickr

Xmas decorations in Paris by KatinParis, on Flickr

Paris by Nouhailler, on Flickr

Paris by Nouhailler, on Flickr

Paris by Nouhailler, on Flickr


----------



## Roman_P

Parra 1 said:


> paris by ega_panic_clickfob, on Flickr



It's Dresden.


----------



## christos-greece

Pyramide parisienne by darvoiteau, on Flickr

DSCF2465.jpg by kamalito75, on Flickr

DSCF2472.jpg by kamalito75, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou by latched Mountain Photography, on Flickr

Walking by the river Seine at night by Mikes Right Eye, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe, Paris by van Van Es, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel et Grand Palais by www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, on Flickr

Centre Georges-Pompidou in Paris, France 20141124 by kzsktt36, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

2015/01/02 17h19 by Valéry Hugotte, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

2015/01/03 13h31 toits des Galeries Lafayettes 1 by Valéry Hugotte, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

2014/03/22 17h24 by Valéry Hugotte, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

2014/09/13 16h43 by Valéry Hugotte, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

2014/09/14 17h07 3 by Valéry Hugotte, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

2014/09/21 15h14 by Valéry Hugotte, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

2014/11/14 20h43 by Valéry Hugotte, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

Parra 1 said:


> 2014/09/14 17h07 3 by Valéry Hugotte, on Flickr


skills yo!


----------



## christos-greece

#JeSuisCharlie by gwphotographie.com, on Flickr

Dome Paris by alejandrogustavogonzalez, on Flickr

DSC_0043 by rghostx, on Flickr

DSC_0053 by rghostx, on Flickr

DSC_0178 by rghostx, on Flickr

Fondation Louis Vuitton, Paris by alison ryde - back in town for now, on Flickr

DSC_0012 by rghostx, on Flickr

DSC_0077 by rghostx, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Enfants au candélabre by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16062361419/in/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ginparis/15989876149/in/[email protected]/


Paris que j´aime (5) - Rue de Rivoli by Polježičanin, on Flickr


Le domaine de Marie Antionette by TikeRow, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Quartier de Notre-Dame*

Long socks, short skirt by deniscalise, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC06193 by pixelAusgabe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Beautiful façade. Plaza Athénée, Paris. by Magic life gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Butte Montmartre et la Basilique du Sacré Coeur by www.fromentinjulien.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View From Sacré Coeur Montmartre by www.fromentinjulien.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View From Sacré Coeur Montmartre by www.fromentinjulien.fr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0434 by ken.peterson, on Flickr

IMG_0447 by ken.peterson, on Flickr

IMG_2718 by ken.peterson, on Flickr

IMG_2591 by ken.peterson, on Flickr

IMG_0581 by ken.peterson, on Flickr

IMG_2926 by ken.peterson, on Flickr

IMG_2641 by ken.peterson, on Flickr

Paris by Kevin D. Haley, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland

Modern Frogger by joshuay04, on Flickr

To the Opera! by joshuay04, on Flickr

Notre Dame by joshuay04, on Flickr

Paris Corner by joshuay04, on Flickr

The Louvre by joshuay04, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland

Eiffel Tower by joshuay04, on Flickr

Paris by joshuay04, on Flickr

Sunset in Paris by joshuay04, on Flickr

Paris Ferris Wheel by joshuay04, on Flickr

Supermoon Over Paris by joshuay04, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Musée du Louvre by Angelo K (Ozbamb), on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Iron section of the Pont de Sully by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Where Ile de la Cite and Pont Neuf meet by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The Pont Neuf bridge in full by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Place Saint Michel square by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Cafes at Place Saint Michel by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Busy pedestrian crossing by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Amit_Yadav, on Flickr


Les Invalides by Amit_Yadav, on Flickr


Sainte Chapelle, París by victormgg, on Flickr


Campos eliseos y arco del trinfo by victormgg, on Flickr


Cafe petit palais, Paris by victormgg, on Flickr


Autumn's End by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Paris, at night. by Alaa Benz, on Flickr

Carrousel Parisien by Falcon_33, on Flickr


----------



## vincent1746

Paris - la Défense from the top of Majunga tower February 2014 :


----------



## Parra 1

2015/01/02 17h19 by Valéry Hugotte, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

2015/01/03 13h31 toits des Galeries Lafayettes 1 by Valéry Hugotte, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vins Fins Desserts by T Monochrome, on Flickr

Montmartre by ferraiuolo.sergio, on Flickr

Louvre e la sua Piramide by ferraiuolo.sergio, on Flickr

Le Grand Palais depuis le pont Alexandre III by CpaKmoi, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel [2693] by josefrancisco.salgado, on Flickr

France-003368B - Entrance to Riding Hall by archer10 (Dennis) (2 DAYS TO GO), on Flickr

Francia, Parigi (2006) by Enrico Sitta, on Flickr

Paris est vivant, Vive Paris - #5 - Restons nous humains by Paolo Pizzimenti, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Nous sommes tous Charlie. by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Nous sommes tous Charlie. by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Nous sommes tous Charlie. by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Nous sommes tous Charlie. by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Evening Paris view from Montparnasse tower by filchist, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sacre Coeur Cathedral in Paris by filchist, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris. Eiffel tower view by filchist, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris cityscape from Eiffel Tower observation deck by filchist, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris. La defense city view by filchist, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View from the Eiffel tower by filchist, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paroisse Saint-Eustache by filchist, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Vue sur les toits de Paris, l'église Saint-Augustin et la Défense — Paris, France. by David Briard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The MusÃ©e d'Orsay by SandeepMathurPhotography, on Flickr

Notre Dame by SandeepMathurPhotography, on Flickr

Untitled by Welleru, on Flickr

Interconnexion ! - Interconnection ! by Le P'tit Nicolas, on Flickr

Old architecture and modern buildings by lamyuenyeekelly, on Flickr

paris by ohlovelylies, on Flickr

Hôtel des Invalides and Pont Alexandre III at night by josefrancisco.salgado, on Flickr

Untitled by Michael Yan., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel by Photos by Bruno, on Flickr

Notre Dame by victormgg, on Flickr

DSC05902 by ferraiuolo.sergio, on Flickr

11012015- ConstanceDecorde_marcherepublicaine_jesuischarlie_janvier2015-4211012015 by ConstanceDecorde, on Flickr

11012015- ConstanceDecorde_marcherepublicaine_jesuischarlie_janvier2015-28411012015 by ConstanceDecorde, on Flickr

La Madeleine, Paris by hannu & hannele, on Flickr

French traffic by deux yeux, on Flickr

Lavande ? by PhilND8, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Soirée chez les B déc 2012-1 by EC2015, on Flickr


Pont Alexandre 3 et Grand Palais by www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, on Flickr


La Défense depuis La Grande Arche by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


053 Bassin Neptune by Electron Libre/Free Electron, on Flickr


At Play in the Place de la République... by allophile, on Flickr


Temple de l'Amour by TikeRow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2015/01/03 13h31 toits des Galeries Lafayettes 1 by Valéry Hugotte, on Flickr


2014/09/13 16h43 by Valéry Hugotte, on Flickr


2014/09/21 15h14 by Valéry Hugotte, on Flickr


2014/11/14 20h43 by Valéry Hugotte, on Flickr


Enfants au candélabre by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Paris que j´aime (5) - Rue de Rivoli by Polježičanin, on Flickr

Paris by ∃Scape, on Flickr


Le domaine de Marie Antionette by TikeRow, on Flickr


DSC06193 by pixelAusgabe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parisian skyline by EnigmatiK27, on Flickr

Moulin Rouge by EnigmatiK27, on Flickr

IMG_2608 by chaserplayer, on Flickr

IMG_2598 by chaserplayer, on Flickr

Citroën Traction 7 B by seb !!!, on Flickr

IMG_2601 by chaserplayer, on Flickr

IMG_2542 by chaserplayer, on Flickr

IMG_2543 by chaserplayer, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Eiffel & Montmartre by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

'The Greatest lady in Paris' Notre Dame de Paris, Paris, France, Europe by am imag3s, on Flickr

Depuis le toit du Sacré Cœur by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr

Paris at night by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr

Paris by CS Travels, on Flickr

Paris at sunset, b&w by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr

Louvre by dimitris_ag91, on Flickr

Paris by night, la Seine et le pont des arts by beatrice.boutetdemvl, on Flickr

Paris by JiPiR, on Flickr

Paris, France by aewignall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2015/01/03 13h31 toits des Galeries Lafayettes 1 by Valéry Hugotte, on Flickr


2014/03/22 17h24 by Valéry Hugotte, on Flickr


2014/09/13 16h43 by Valéry Hugotte, on Flickr


2014/09/21 15h14 by Valéry Hugotte, on Flickr


2014/11/14 20h43 by Valéry Hugotte, on Flickr

Palais Royal, Paris by ReqfordrM (Thanks for 350.000+ views), on Flickr


DSC06193 by pixelAusgabe, on Flickr


Butte Montmartre et la Basilique du Sacré Coeur by www.fromentinjulien.fr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris aux pieds des Invalides by Fredorod, on Flickr


Passerelle Debilly, Paris by Fredorod, on Flickr


Business district... Paris by Fredorod, on Flickr

La Défense - Paris by Fredorod, on Flickr


St. Sulpice church, Paris. Facade detail - Rythmes de lumière sur la façade de Saint-Sulpice by j.logo, on Flickr


Faire son apparition au balcon à la Caesar Imperator by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


In the 10e arrondissement by Ms. Abitibi, on Flickr


Ile-Saint-Louis by Ms. Abitibi, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

angle du bâtiment principal by ranxerox911, on Flickr


DSC06866_flim by nick0216kuas, on Flickr


07/09/12 by Ganymede - 4000k views Thks!, on Flickr


23/03/13 by Ganymede - 4000k views Thks!, on Flickr


10/09/12 by Ganymede - 4000k views Thks!, on Flickr


Galerie des glaces by Ganymede - 4000k views Thks!, on Flickr


Salon d'Hercule by Ganymede - 4000k views Thks!, on Flickr


Paris-ArcDeTriomphe by f1ijp, on Flickr


----------



## Gogosquid7

Great Photos! Thank you


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Danny VB, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

All Paris @ Sunset II by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Défense depuis La Grande Arche by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sky on fire by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Two old ladies @ Golden Hour by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Autumn Mood II by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Two old ladies by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC_0040 by dstouck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20141225 162159 Paris la Seine mpp by jeanmichelcorbet, on Flickr

2014-12-21 by Giåm, on Flickr

Dawn, Trocadéro by Flitshans, on Flickr

2014-12-21 by Giåm, on Flickr

00343_No.109-127 Composite PTL by Steve Lippitt, on Flickr

00343_No.002 by Steve Lippitt, on Flickr

00343_No.55-59_Double Dip by Steve Lippitt, on Flickr

00341_No.254-260 Double Dip by Steve Lippitt, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Alexandre III and its sublime lampposts (5 pictures) by jackfre2 (thx for more than 8,2 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Plaza Athenée hotel, Paris by jackfre2 (thx for more than 8,2 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

IMG_0972.jpg by lcatta, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Quartier du Gros-Caillou, 7e arrondissement
*
Sunrise reflections by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*La Défense*

Paris La Défense by karmajigme, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sainte-Chapelle, Île de la Cité, 1er arrondissement*

Paris, la Sainte Chapelle by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bibliothèque nationale de France, François-Mitterrand, 13e arrondissement *

Paris, BNF by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

louvre by ivvy million, on Flickr

taste by ivvy million, on Flickr

Japanese Bridge by brundige2, on Flickr

sacred heart of Paris by SkyeBaggie, on Flickr

Decorative Arts Museum, Paris by Ken700D, on Flickr

Paris métro, gare d'Austerlitz by louis.labbez, on Flickr

Hôtel des Invalides at sunrise — Paris, France by brundige2, on Flickr

All Paris @ Sunset II by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, Tour Eiffel by Elias M. Hanna, on Flickr

Where is Batman & Pacman ? by Haaghun - Follow me on Facebook, on Flickr

Paris by romvi, on Flickr

Eglise Saint-Augustin - Paris by romvi, on Flickr

Avenue des Champs-Elysées - Paris by romvi, on Flickr

Coupoles du Printemps et Opera Garnier - Paris by romvi, on Flickr

Conciergerie, Paris by kamalito75, on Flickr

Paris at night by kamalito75, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Défense - Vue du ciel - Paris by laurent.liu, on Flickr

Paris by sharris4051, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre Dame de Paris by sharris4051, on Flickr

'Grand Palace' Avenue du Maréchal Gallieni, Paris, France, Europe by am imag3s, on Flickr

Louvre, Paris by Elias M. Hanna, on Flickr

La Bourse de Paris by Frederic Masson, on Flickr

DSC_6689 by Linas G, on Flickr

DSC_6639 by Linas G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L’Harmonie triomphant de la Discorde by JiPiR, on Flickr

Honda NSX by seb !!!, on Flickr

Ford Escort MK1 by seb !!!, on Flickr

Paris by JiPiR, on Flickr

DSC08645 by Flik_Fils 乐虎, on Flickr

DSC08774-001 by Flik_Fils 乐虎, on Flickr

DSC08784 by Flik_Fils 乐虎, on Flickr

DSC08796 by Flik_Fils 乐虎, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Day 47-365 Paris Sunset by giuliomeinardi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rue Sainte Cécile #paris by MatiasGrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sortie Paris 2-13 by WornCherryRock, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sortie Paris 2-16 by WornCherryRock, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sortie Paris 2-24 by WornCherryRock, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Ville Lumière by paolobeca, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Opéra Square by Marc Kleen, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Marc Kleen, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

017/365 L'apocalypse sur Montmartre by b.foujols, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

GOPR0560_1423267504743_high_1 by angvictor77, on Flickr

GOPR0543_1423267504743_high_1 by angvictor77, on Flickr

GOPR0556_1423267504743_high_1 by angvictor77, on Flickr

GOPR0557_1423267504743_high_1 by angvictor77, on Flickr

Paris: Cathédrale Notre Dame by YoungAdventure, on Flickr

le parapluie NKSEp X-E1 DSCF3965 by mich53 - (Thanks for 1000000 Views!), on Flickr

The view down Avenue de L'Opera last night by dionhinchcliffe, on Flickr

Bridge over the Seine by Brian Gilbreath, on Flickr

Notre Dame by Brian Gilbreath, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View of Tour Saint-Jacques by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Stain glass and roof on second floor of la Sainte-Chapelle in Paris. by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View of La Defense Business District from Pont de Neuilly at blue hour by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Opera puddle mirror by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Back of Opera building by night from Galleries Lafayette roof top terrace. by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Arc de Triomphe and Champs-Elysées avenue with christmas 2011 lights at dusk, La Defense financial district in the background. by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

France - Île-de-France - Paris - Sainte-Chapelle, 4 Boulevard du Palais, 75001 Paris, France -_-2 by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*I SEE YOU !*









http://www.paris-parc.fr/yeux-tour-eiffel/


----------



## christos-greece

marcher sur la Seine by Silvan72, on Flickr

Scotland In Montmartre by dprezat, on Flickr

Scotland In Montmartre by dprezat, on Flickr

Scotland In Montmartre by dprezat, on Flickr

seine front panel has the glittering Eiffel Tower by BLAKELEY FREDERIC - Just for pleasure, on Flickr

Sunset Over City of Light @ Paris, France by Avisekh, on Flickr

Palais Garnier by Romain Vernoux, on Flickr

Paris 029 by dalem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mon Paris by kachergina, on Flickr

France/Paris by Zen Voyager, on Flickr

France/Paris, Montmartre - Sacre-Coeur by Zen Voyager, on Flickr

France/Paris Opera by Zen Voyager, on Flickr

France/Paris Notre-Dame by Zen Voyager, on Flickr

France/Paris by Zen Voyager, on Flickr

France/Paris by Zen Voyager, on Flickr

France/Paris: Palais de Justice by Zen Voyager, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris City - Quartier de Beaugrenelle by nic( o ), on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris is waking up by Régis Corbet, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ewaldmario/9027424380/in/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5748009029/in/[email protected]/


Facade Banke Hotel Paris 4* Superior - Derby Hotels Collection - by DerbyHotelsCollection, on Flickr


The Hotel Banke Paris by Art Hakker Photography, on Flickr


La Défense - Total tower by Rain'Pics, on Flickr


Fondation Louis Vuitton-03 by Burma7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Amit_Yadav, on Flickr


Les Invalides by Amit_Yadav, on Flickr


Cafe petit palais, Paris by victormgg, on Flickr

Place de la Republique by Enricodot ♫♪♭Happy New Year, on Flickr

Metropolis by Patrick Giardina, on Flickr

Paris, at night. by Alaa Benz, on Flickr

Carrousel Parisien by Falcon_33, on Flickr

Les Deux Magots by Jim Nix / Nomadic Pursuits, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland

Paris 20-09-2011 23-14-54 3330x2220 by chinhdangvu1, on Flickr

Saint-Sulpice Church by joshuay04, on Flickr

The Louvre by joshuay04, on Flickr

Institut de France by joshuay04, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland

Paris 30-09-2011 16-53-37 2848x1891 by chinhdangvu1, on Flickr

Paris 06-04-2012 11-01-37 4288x2848 by chinhdangvu1, on Flickr

Paris 01-10-2011 18-22-06 2560x1920 by chinhdangvu1, on Flickr

Paris 02-10-2011 03-25-49 2560x1920 by chinhdangvu1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland

Paris 06-05-2011 12-13-53 3240x1826 by chinhdangvu1, on Flickr

Paris 03-07-2010 14-43-05 2400x1364 by chinhdangvu1, on Flickr

Paris 24-05-2010 13-24-38 3648x2736 by chinhdangvu1, on Flickr

Paris 09-05-2010 10-08-19 3648x2736 by chinhdangvu1, on Flickr

Paris 13-04-2011 10-40-36 5000x2818 by chinhdangvu1, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^great couple of posts. I think the one below is from Britain or Ireland, though. 



Lakeland said:


> 09-05-2010 16-55-18 7475x4206 by chinhdangvu1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^great couple of posts. I think the one below is from Britain or Ireland, though.


Fixed it, thanks.


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Danny VB, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

巴黎 باريس by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

París City - Blue roofs by fran_ciscor3m, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Champs  Elysees by fran_ciscor3m, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris secteur de la Défense by Vue sur le monde, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Le Trocadéro by Vue sur le monde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Waiting for spring by Yolanda Miel, on Flickr

Basilique du Sacré Cœurd by filchist, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower middle observation deck by filchist, on Flickr

un air de Paris by ellezeta74... every once in a while, on Flickr

Paris from the Eiffel Tower Being A Tourist Historical Sights Travel Photography Mobilephotography at Tour Eiffel by Vega_Dark, on Flickr

BUBBLES by Mohsan', on Flickr

Campi Elisi by paolobeca, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris by The world behind my lens, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Musée du Louvre*

Musée du Louvre, Paris, France, Europe ..... (Explored) by am imag3s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from Arc De Triomphe 2 by branandtan, on Flickr


Cathédrale Notre Dame de Paris by branandtan, on Flickr

Paris, France by jan buchholtz, on Flickr

ADV1 Wheels. by Nino / The Little Spotters., on Flickr

Paris 2014 by m.schoen Photography ©, on Flickr

Liberty Walk by Kevin Van Campenhout, on Flickr


Paris Streets by amandia, on Flickr


Champs-Élysées by amandia, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Parisian Street by anna.sikorskiy, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Blue Paris by anna.sikorskiy, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Brocklander, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Tour Eiffel - Paris Février 2015 by Ballou34, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

A Parisian Scene by kamalito75, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Saint Augustin Church, Paris by kamalito75, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Saint-Michel, Paris by kamalito75, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel by elminium, on Flickr

Untitled by Mi-crobe, on Flickr

Soupçons de Saint-Valentin - Inkling of Valentine's Day by Olivier Simard Photographie, on Flickr

Porsche 911 2.4S by seb !!!, on Flickr

P1020600 by TJ81384, on Flickr

P1020589 by TJ81384, on Flickr

IMG_4881-2 by MrDeanlin, on Flickr

IMG_5122 by MrDeanlin, on Flickr

IMG_5255 by MrDeanlin, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

巴黎 باريس by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View of La Basilique du Sacré Cœur from La tour Eiffel by alexanderjdavis, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View of L'Arc de Triomphe and Champs-Élysées from La tour Eiffel by alexanderjdavis, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris La Défense by nic( o ), on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Ile de la Cité by nic( o ), on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Fashion Gothic by nic( o ), on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Parc Monceau by night by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Abbesses at dusk by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris A7II - 20150129 by 246-You, on Flickr

Paris A7II - 20150129 by 246-You, on Flickr

From Paris... by Dimitar Balyamski, on Flickr

Paris Architecture by RichElla17, on Flickr

Booksellers along River Seine by RichElla17, on Flickr

(k)[email protected] opera by Joost A, on Flickr

Paris depuis le Printemps by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr

Juste avant l'orage... Champs Elysées by Thierry-Photos, on Flickr

Bibliothèque nationale de France by alexanderjdavis, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Fountain in Place de la Concorde by NicoleHill, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Assemblee Nationale across Place de la Concorde by NicoleHill, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Париж с Эйфелевой башни #Париж #Эйфелевабашня #башня #Франция #Европа #Путешествия #Paris #Eiffeltower #France #Europe #travel #travelworld #love_travel #natgeotravel #rww_world #natgeo #urban #city#VistaZorge by dokk2018, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

With nostalgia for Seine... by Dimitar Balyamski, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris, looking at the Seine by Dimitar Balyamski, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Neuf, Paris by Dimitar Balyamski, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

My last day in Paris... by Dimitar Balyamski, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Danny VB, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC07861_flim by nick0216kuas, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Gathan Graham, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Gathan Graham, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Gathan Graham, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Gathan Graham, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris-15 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris-49 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel, pont d'Iéna et manège by Adrien PoncetMontanges - new Pisa pictures, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower and Fountain, Paris, France by vulekhoanhong, on Flickr

Champs Elysees, Paris, France by vulekhoanhong, on Flickr

DSC06727 by ameliebrugon, on Flickr

DSC06681 by ameliebrugon, on Flickr

DSC06751 by ameliebrugon, on Flickr

Carnaval de Paris ~ 2015 by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr

Arc De Triomphe 2 by John Velocci, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

tren sobre un puente de Paris en el Sena. by miguelitoiglesias7, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris_out_4temps_Defense_1561_1.jpg by microlook, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris notre-dame by laurent 297, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Promenade sur les quais de Seine by laurent 297, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris-Les grands magasins by laurent 297, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Le pont neuf by laurent 297, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Gray by Wind Watcher, on Flickr

Notre Dame Paris by evko ..., on Flickr

Louvre Museum by JUNGHO RO, on Flickr

Paris_1508 by Esko Lius, on Flickr

Paris - A7II by 246-You, on Flickr

Paris - A7II - Planar Aéroport de Paris by 246-You, on Flickr

IMG_8482 by lesacperdu, on Flickr

DSC06909 by ameliebrugon, on Flickr

Untitled by nzkphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame Paris by Shahid A Khan, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Bridges by Shahid A Khan, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

P1100779 rectifiée rognée by Margue23, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

P1100784 by Margue23, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

P1100795 by Margue23, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris ( La Défense ) by Bret46, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC01122.jpg by Diapopro75, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC00329 by Diapopro75, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC09238.jpg by Diapopro75, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC08530.jpg by Diapopro75, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC08502.jpg by Diapopro75, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC07461.jpg by Diapopro75, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Galerie d'Apollon by xun reborn, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

París al oeste by xun reborn, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Musée des Beaux-Arts de la Ville de Paris by xun reborn, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View from Notre Dame by freshcoding, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

View from Notre Dame by freshcoding, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Skyline by Robin TOURNADRE (thanks for 500k views/15k faves), on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Thunder on Notre Dame by Robin TOURNADRE (thanks for 500k views/15k faves), on Flickr


----------



## Jarino

Well done Christos, keep it rolling


----------



## streetscapeer

And for sure, Parra!!


----------



## Zenith

I do love you Paris! I do I do.


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

巴黎 باريس by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Follow my friends from @Saaggo his have great pics! Eiffel Tower, Paris, France | Photography by © Saúl Aguilar (@Saaggo) #Discover_Earth by dougrich27, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

PAris by y.becart, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alone. by Nino / The Little Spotters., on Flickr

Ciel de feu sur la ville. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Pont rouelle et la tour eiffel by apparencephotos, on Flickr

Paris: Jardin des Tuileries. by parnas, on Flickr

DSC01193 by Diapopro75, on Flickr

Continuous Flow by Robin TOURNADRE (thanks for 500k views/15k faves), on Flickr

Why I Love Paris by Sean Fast, on Flickr

Boo by JoelZimmer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

STREET PHOTOGRAPHY PARIS 15/365 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

STREET PHOTOGRAPHY PARIS 13/365 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Rivoli Street by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Cœur de La Défense by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont des Arts by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Île de la cité, Paris by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by baofromparis, on Flickr

Untitled by baofromparis, on Flickr

Under the Opera by sviet73, on Flickr

Paris : Canal Saint-Martin by Pantchoa, on Flickr

Pont Royal by Hixair, on Flickr

蒙帕纳斯大厦View from Montparnasse Tower 20140826 by vividmancn, on Flickr

Paris, France by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Paris, France by Stephen Downes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

evening in paris by 08dreizehn, on Flickr

Al Capone dancing the Charleston by A.F.O.B, on Flickr

Paris : Canal Saint-Martin - Passerelle Bichat - 2 by Pantchoa, on Flickr

Notre Dame by robertmaaß, on Flickr

LA DEFENSE by ulambert, on Flickr

Paris by lschoeb, on Flickr

Photowalk Club Photo Vanves by Thus0 Petrus, on Flickr

Alésia - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nuit sur le pont Alexandre III by jean-nicolaslehec, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Paris @ Blue Hour by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


La Défense, Lune by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


Sunrise paname by apparencephotos, on Flickr


Grand Palais I by CFpic, on Flickr


grand foyer Palais Garnier by apparencephotos, on Flickr


The Conciergerie by CFpic, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Three green men and a Tower by s_jenkV2, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris_south_fountain_Defense_1496_3.jpg by microlook, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - La Défense by emilio59, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris, quartier Aligre - 12e by emilio59, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris 11e, passage du Bureau by emilio59, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - La Défense by emilio59, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - La Défense by emilio59, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Coucher de soleil sur le Pont de Neuilly by The world behind my lens, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Défense by The world behind my lens, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Paris by apparencephotos, on Flickr


Paris-0131.jpg by Christian-B, on Flickr









www.flickr.com/photos/nilsaxel/16795297022/in/[email protected]/


Paris-0134.jpg by Christian-B, on Flickr


Traffic by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Louvre by night by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cheminées de Beaubourg by snowp25, on Flickr

Vite! by snowp25, on Flickr

Semi-marathon de Paris 2015 by etienne.narcy, on Flickr

Pont Notre-Dame Paris by vostok 91, on Flickr

France。Paris by ViktorLeung, on Flickr

Place de la Bastille, Paris by nihilsineDeo, on Flickr

Rue de l'Aqueduc - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr

Sacré coeur by Julien Pfister, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Alexander Bridge - Paris by John Van Put, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Place de la Concorde - Paris by John Van Put, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris - Ponts Des Art by John Van Put, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre Dame Paris by John Van Put, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris from Pompidou [OC][3888x2189] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris, France [2048 x 1324] by Jean-Charles Mudet by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

STREET PHOTOGRAPHY PARIS 32/365 by CreART Photography, on Flickr










STREET PHOTOGRAPHY PARIS 31/365 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Eiffel sunset. by VisParis, on Flickr

Paris la Défense by Fabinambule, on Flickr

On The Roof by Nicoet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Le Trocadéro, Paris by Dan Guimberteau, on Flickr

Semi-marathon de Paris 2015 by etienne.narcy, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries, Paris: view back towards Arc de Triomphe du Carousel | 2013-09 by Brigitte Rieser, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries, Paris: powerful scent of the Elaeagnus ebbingei lollipops | 2013-09 by Brigitte Rieser, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries, Paris: view towards Tuileries gardens | 2013-09 by Brigitte Rieser, on Flickr

Jardin du Carousel, Paris: le bassin | 2013-09 by Brigitte Rieser, on Flickr

2015.02.25 004 by kasey.motley, on Flickr

l'Arc de triomphe, Paris by Elias M. Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris : Théâtre Marigny 1/2 by Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Spring in Paris - The waterfall 1/2 by Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris : Canal Saint-Martin - Passerelle Bichat - 2 by Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris : Jogger in the Parc de Sceaux by Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris / Running here on the dock by Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris / Sit down here, under the Pont des Arts by Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Montmartre : Le Poulbot restaurant by Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris Montmartre / Rue de L'Abreuvoir by Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax

La Pyramide du Louvre


Paris, Le Grand Louvre. I.M. Pei by Jose Carlos Melo Dias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Fashion Week FW15 by La Parisuelienne, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe, Paris, France by shooterb9, on Flickr

Pont-de-Bir-Hakeim by Gilles Bourdreux Photographie, on Flickr

Notre Dame Sunset by Mathieu Rougnon, on Flickr

DSC_0708 by FXAS2012, on Flickr

Paris-Paperwork2 by LL Fine Art Photography, on Flickr

La senne by Francisco Vidal, on Flickr

Ça c'est Paris !!! by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Louvre at Night by snoopsmaus, on Flickr

Prof. Dame Carol Robinson - Avenue Duquesne in Paris by L'Oréal-UNESCO For Women in Science, on Flickr

Prof Thaisa Storchi Bergmann - Assemblee Nationale in Paris by L'Oréal-UNESCO For Women in Science, on Flickr

Prof. Yi Xie - Avenue De La Grande Armee in Paris by L'Oréal-UNESCO For Women in Science, on Flickr

Ça c'est Paris !!! by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr

Pont Neuf, Paris by kamalito75, on Flickr

Pont Neuf, Paris by kamalito75, on Flickr

PLAYAS DE PARIS/PARIS PLAGES 2014 – www.meEncantaViajar.com by javierdoren, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris_Assemblee_National_rue_Royal_ place_Concorde_(Madeleine)_1419_1.jpg by microlook, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

2012 paris Tour Notre Damme (32) by Tony Dean, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

2012 paris Tour Notre Damme (72) by Tony Dean, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Odeon by Katka S., on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

The Icon by Katka S., on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

City Lights by Katka S., on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Montparnasse by Katka S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by seallau, on Flickr

The Eiffel Tower (B & W) by Steven W Lum, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower - Paris by Stuart-Saunders, on Flickr

Paris by voyageuriam, on Flickr

Paris by HeatherTerrell, on Flickr

Paris by HeatherTerrell, on Flickr

Paris by HeatherTerrell, on Flickr

Paris by HeatherTerrell, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Under the dome by Christophe.B., on Flickr


----------



## redcode

CNIT, La Défense by IFM Photographic, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Paris City by http://loyster.wix.com/loyster-fabien, on Flickr

Coucher de soleil sur le Pont de Neuilly by www.davidfernandesphotographe.fr, on Flickr

La défense embrasée by XisPics, on Flickr

The light show by CFpic, on Flickr

à la défense by Franck Bzh, on Flickr

Perspective Tag 2 by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_1664 by Rhys.T, on Flickr

@PARIS - Montparnasse by Les Photos de JCB', on Flickr

La Défense Skyline by Guigui-Lille, on Flickr

View to La Défense by sealfur, on Flickr

Paris vue du Printemps by PIERRE260, on Flickr

Louvre 1 by Franck Bzh, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by dodoctorr, on Flickr

Inversion by Pixeli_RGB, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Ça c'est Paris !!! by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Ça c'est Paris !!! by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Ça c'est Paris !!! by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Untitled by Julius Ahn, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Untitled by Julius Ahn, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Untitled by Julius Ahn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0870 by wallygrom, on Flickr

IMG_0868 by wallygrom, on Flickr

The view from room 606 by wallygrom, on Flickr

Walking down from Montmartre by wallygrom, on Flickr

Hippopotamus on the corner of Wagram by wallygrom, on Flickr

Bibliothèque François Mitterand (Paris) by Spont91, on Flickr

Untitled by Julius Ahn, on Flickr

Rio Sena º Paris - França by andre.ambrosano, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.flickr.com/photos/noiretblanc19/15170899070/in/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/comaineuil/16727335619/in/[email protected]/


La Défense depuis La Grande Arche by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyR

Parra 1 said:


> Prep London-Paris-452.jpg by R.A.Paulson44, on Flickr


Breathtaking. So magnificent. 
I could look at that every day for years and never tire of it.


----------



## christos-greece

Couple Parisien by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr

Twilight in Paris by anton.treskunov, on Flickr

Ambiance St Germain (Février 2015) by Ostrevents, on Flickr

Paris subway by Lisa Pai, on Flickr

Fondation Luis Vuitton, Paris by jackfre2, on Flickr

Paris La Défense le 1er avril 2015 - 04 by paspog, on Flickr

Parigi by CarloAlessioCozzolino, on Flickr

La Défense by redEOS92, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax

Pont des Arts


Pont des Arts by Erik Cleves Kristensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel / Eiffel Tower by Jean-Jacques Mattei, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel / Eiffel Tower by Jean-Jacques Mattei, on Flickr

Ecole Militaire. by JayRao, on Flickr

#ThrowbackThursday: Paris from the top of Notre Dame by Samantha Decker, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel. by JayRao, on Flickr

IMG_1309 by wallygrom, on Flickr

Plimbare | A walk by nihilsineDeo, on Flickr

IMG_8115 by FotoSchaefer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Spring in Paris by the alanisko, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris from 59th floor of Tour Montparnasse by the alanisko, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Palais Garnier and Rue Scribe - Paris by the alanisko, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Galeries Lafayette - Paris by the alanisko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by anntonnii, on Flickr

Paris 101 by dalem, on Flickr

Paris 102 by dalem, on Flickr

La Basilique du Sacré Cœur de Montmartre by GarlicLabs, on Flickr

La Basilique du Sacré Cœur de Montmartre by GarlicLabs, on Flickr

La Basilique du Sacré Cœur de Montmartre by GarlicLabs, on Flickr

Paris by GarlicLabs, on Flickr

Paris by GarlicLabs, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax

Paris, la Défense by [email protected], on Flickr


Paris, la Défense by [email protected], on Flickr


Paris la Défense by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by fotograf_zayer, on Flickr

Delightful Dusk over the Seine by DHaug, on Flickr

DSC00435 by Qwan718, on Flickr

DSC00337 by Qwan718, on Flickr

Untitled by Qwan718, on Flickr

Paris sunset by Morgan Petit, on Flickr

Montparnasse by Papyricko, on Flickr

Paris, France by fotograf_zayer, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Sunrise on the River Seine by czwilson18, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

La Defense by na.harii , on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Avenue des Champs-Élysées-27 by Rogerwaters588, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Avenue des Champs-Élysées-28 by Rogerwaters588, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Avenue des Champs-Élysées-37 by Rogerwaters588, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Musee du Louvre, Paris by Rogerwaters588, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris city by Rogerwaters588, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris city by Rogerwaters588, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, Apr-2015 by maltman23, on Flickr

Paris, Apr-2015 by maltman23, on Flickr

Rue crémieux #paris12👌👍 by jeremyl.2504, on Flickr

Paris, France by fotograf_zayer, on Flickr

PARIS Y LONDRES-00450 by boris68, on Flickr

PARIS Y LONDRES-00449 by boris68, on Flickr

Quai de l'Horloge by Photography by Nathanael, on Flickr

Sunrise on the River Seine by czwilson18, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

La Défense, France by kamalito75, on Flickr










La Défense, France by kamalito75, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

A beautiful sight the Disneyland Paris Resort is! #Disney #Disneyland #DisneylandParis #DisneylandResort #DisneylandParisResort #Paris #France #Disneyparks #Disneyside #SleepingBeautysCastle by Parques @ Reunidos, on Flickr


Notre Dame de Paris by Paul SKG, on Flickr


Édouard VII by Paul SKG, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tomllp/16819433278/in/[email protected]/


Louvre Pyramid, The Louvre, Paris, France by zwzzjim, on Flickr

*Bonus for Christos-greece :*


Marine by Paul SKG, on Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ

In Paris everything seems to be an art masterpiece


----------



## Parra 1

Paris by Deirdre Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Montmartre, Paris by Deirdre Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Stroll in Paris by antwane_thibaud, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris in 2015 by antwane_thibaud, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Paris in March by antwane_thibaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Streets by aaronrayburnphotography, on Flickr

Les Statues des Continents by JulienDft_Photo, on Flickr

Louisiane a Paris by ilariabiano, on Flickr

Orsay Museum, Paris by kamalito75, on Flickr

IMGP2366 by ecardenas.rm, on Flickr

IMGP2369 by ecardenas.rm, on Flickr

IMGP2262 by ecardenas.rm, on Flickr

IMGP2198 by ecardenas.rm, on Flickr

IMGP2180 by ecardenas.rm, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Nightfall by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Tour Eiffel Paris France by Twin Work & Volunteer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

J'aime Paris (416) by mcavcar, on Flickr

Étoile to Concorde (415) by mcavcar, on Flickr

photographing Mona Lisa by hannu & hannele, on Flickr

See Paris as Birds Do by Pablo López., on Flickr

La Grande Arche by na.harii , on Flickr

La Defense Esplanade by na.harii , on Flickr

Notre Dame by twiggy-miss, on Flickr

Après midi parisienne. Paris, avril 2015 by Bernard Pichon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Zebras by Cedpics, on Flickr

Paris from Monmartre by anton.treskunov, on Flickr

Notre-Dame, Paris / France by atadenizata, on Flickr

la defense. by www.faula-photography.com www.500pxart.com/tts77, on Flickr

Nôtre Dame et la Seine by ila bernie, on Flickr

Vue by ila bernie, on Flickr

DSCN3224 by RAStr, on Flickr

another paris night shot by maikepiel, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Tour Eiffel et Musée d'Orsay by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Paris, vue depuis la terrasse du "printemps" by raphael.chekroun, on Flickr


Rue La Fayette - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pgergely/13191235833/in/[email protected]/


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastien_b/16541656304/in/[email protected]/


Paris by SergeyKD, on Flickr


Paris-bw-10.jpg by Nokin700, on Flickr


Paris-bw-9.jpg by Nokin700, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

_DSF5008 by Pierre Wayser, on Flickr


Dolce Vita in Paris by Cedpics, on Flickr


Segway by m0gky, on Flickr


Untitled by Cécile Pommeron, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

2013, the year of Paris: Musée d'Art Moderne by Simon_K, on Flickr


Salon Agam by ∃Scape, on Flickr


Strange walk by deniscalise, on Flickr


Untitled by XtopheC, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris, Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


Le Bonaparte @ Paris by Mighuel Geutskens, on Flickr


Some street in Paris by Mighuel Geutskens, on Flickr


Avenue Fremiet by Qiou87, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC_0074 by gori_gianmarco, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DSC_0049 by gori_gianmarco, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Grand Palais & Pont Alexandre III, Paris by www.fromentinjulien.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pont Au Double by www.fromentinjulien.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Notre-Dame de Paris, Sous un autre angle (Color Édition) by www.fromentinjulien.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

DRPJ by www.fromentinjulien.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

16:9 sur Notre-Dame by www.fromentinjulien.fr, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Centre Pompidou ~ Musée d'Art Moderne ~ Paris ~ MjYj by MjYj, on Flickr


Untitled by Spleen*, on Flickr


Untitled by Spleen*, on Flickr


Paris by Marc Kleen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Museo del Petit Palais (Paris - France) by Angel Alicarte, on Flickr

Paris Sightseeing - Tour Eiffel by NikNak Allen, on Flickr

Untitled by Don Comosea, on Flickr

Paris 2014 by igreenholic, on Flickr

Paris 2014 by igreenholic, on Flickr

Paris en haut des Champs Elysées by paspog, on Flickr

París desde la Torre Eiffel. by Ncolás Muñoz, on Flickr

3-_OHU2206 by OlivierfromSouffel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Quai de Seine au printemps by cedmitch26, on Flickr

Street of Montmartre by udontknowmyname75, on Flickr

@PARIS - Les voies ferrés by Les Photos de JCB', on Flickr

Paris, Montmartre by osipova_polina, on Flickr

L'Institut des Cultures d'Islam by Jamie Barras, on Flickr

Untitled by olyss, on Flickr

Artist on the Seine River by chase.bartholomew, on Flickr

Le pont Alexandre by marko.erman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris,france by adaiirsosaa, on Flickr

Le grand Palais by Bonvalot Adrien, on Flickr

Les Cadenas d'Amour by Arnault75010, on Flickr

Deux femmes aux Tuileries by Arnault75010, on Flickr

Tour Auto 2015 sous la verrière du Grand palais by Christorama, on Flickr

Tour Auto 2015 sous la verrière du Grand palais by Christorama, on Flickr

Paris Pool by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr

Musée de l'Armée, Paris, France by Pato_Winds, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Bajo los cielos de Paris by Luciti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffelturm - Tour Eiffel - Eiffel Tower by Kat-i, on Flickr

Sacré Coeur. by Estelle.P Photographie, on Flickr

_MG_3188HDR32 by seethecolor, on Flickr

Paris by primomazzocco, on Flickr

Paris, France by balavenise, on Flickr

Paris, France by balavenise, on Flickr

It's by this way! by LittleKook, on Flickr

Spring in the Tuileries Garden - Paris by Kat-i, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics from everyone^


----------



## redcode

*Place Charles-de-Gaulle (aka place de l'Étoile)
*
Puddle Mirror on Place de l'Etoile in Paris by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris 6e-Bookshop Gilbert Latin Quater by Julie70, on Flickr


2014-05-04 Rue d'Arcole by P.K. - Paris, on Flickr


2013-08-28 Jardin des Tuileries by P.K. - Paris, on Flickr


#colorrun PARIS 2015 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Thai Crossing, HS-THF A380 Paris CDG by D464-Darren Hall, on Flickr


2014-06-21 22 Rue Dauphine - 1958 Cadillac Coupe Deville Series 62 convertible by P.K. - Paris, on Flickr


Bugatti Atlantic (Type 57) by Paul Rodrigues Photographies, on Flickr


Untitled by rduyverm, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Geek chic: Sonia Rykiel's rive gauche boutique is dressed up as a #library. #unlockparis #paris #fashion #soniarykiel #rivegauche #instagood #photooftheday #books by chococook, on Flickr


Shakespeare by GiorgioBramante, on Flickr


JR, Panthéon, Paris by blafond, on Flickr


Cité de l'architecture, Paris by blafond, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

2014-07-19 Canal Saint-Martin - Ecluse du Temple by P.K. - Paris, on Flickr


2014-06-21 Port Henri IV - Yachts de Paris - L'Excellence by P.K. - Paris, on Flickr


Paris by night. The left Bank of the Seine, 13th arrondissement - Paris rive gauche. Nocturne sur la Seine depuis le Pont de Tolbiac by j.logo, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

STREET PHOTOGRAPHY PARIS 53/365 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


Vida nocturna by CreART Photography, on Flickr


Paris, Alistair is watching you! by Nicoet, on Flickr


La Défense by josericardodavid_o, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Le jardin des Tuileries et le pavillon de Flore (Paris) by dalbera, on Flickr


Untitled by espinozr, on Flickr


Paris, France by Hannie van Heugten, on Flickr


Poppies Field by dirac3000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passerelle Simone de Beauvoir by Hervé D., on Flickr

Louvre Pyramid, Paris by Bokeh & Travel, on Flickr

En voyage avec ses valises by Paolo Pizzimenti, on Flickr

Paris Pool II by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr

Le pont des Arts au petit matin by ptimat, on Flickr

grande_dame_paris by norman nightshade, on Flickr

beautiful place by Beu C, on Flickr

STREET PHOTOGRAPHY PARIS 98/365 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Hotel Le Relais Des Halles Paris by Hotels et Relais de Charme Paris, on Flickr


Neuilly, porte maillot by Alexandre Poirot, on Flickr


Paris - Montmartre Street - Sunlight by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


Boulevard Montparnasse by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Looking down by Jeremai Smith, on Flickr


Roof garden in Paris by hdkeulenaer, on Flickr


IMG_4558 by hdkeulenaer, on Flickr


Royal Mandarin Suite Terrace at Mandarin Oriental, Paris by Mandarin Oriental Hotel Group, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Chateau d'eau à Montmartre by fgormez, on Flickr


Le Grand Rex by fgormez, on Flickr


Sommer in Paris.... by eagle L8, on Flickr


Paris 2008 by tacker, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Montmartre streets, Paris by Jeremai Smith, on Flickr


Untitled by Cécile Pommeron, on Flickr


Mazarine-cour-d-honneur by gaelle_kermen, on Flickr


Marais © French Moments - Paris 9 by French Moments, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Looking down on Paris by Tjarko Evenboer, on Flickr


Photo by vranizan, on Flickr


Over The Edge by Jamie Frith, on Flickr


From the Top by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Thanks Charpentier, when you post here it makes my day a better day.


----------



## christos-greece

FIAC, Jardins des Tuileries, Paris, France by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


Paris la Défense by [email protected], on Flickr


la Défense by [email protected], on Flickr


La Seine by aravelle, on Flickr


DSC_2270 by aravelle, on Flickr


Paris. Île-de-France. France IMG_7234 by Вrаinriрреr, on Flickr


Untitled by Matthieu Douahire, on Flickr


Paris by Matthieu Douahire, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

@alexandru.mircea, thank you for your kind words 



Paris-people by renzo.perrone, on Flickr


Attraction by deniscalise, on Flickr


Forêt de verre et d'acier by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris - Versailles City by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


13 0802 - Paris XI, quartier Saint Antoine, cité de la Roquette by jeanpierreossorio, on Flickr


Musée des Arts Forains-19.jpg by sylvain.collet, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Going home by Cedpics, on Flickr


BNF by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


Louisiane Belle boat by eutouring, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

St-Etienne du Mont by Simon_K, on Flickr


Sur la butte Montmartre by Bee.girl, on Flickr


2012 Pagani Huayra // Paris by Anthony Gonner, on Flickr



France-000037 - Notre-Dame Cathedral by archer10 (Dennis) REPOSTING, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont des Arts Paname by Jacques Guillaume, sur Flickr

Sans titre by Susan, sur Flickr

Sans titre by Susan, sur Flickr

Paris by Susan, sur Flickr

Spring time in Paris by tyapro, sur Flickr

Notre Dame III by Fabien DUMONT, sur Flickr

Rise up by Nihil Baxter007, sur Flickr

La conciergerie III by Fabien DUMONT, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Aerial view Sheraton Paris Airport Hotel by Sheraton Paris Airport Hotel & Conference Centre, on Flickr


ECO QUARTIER DE BOULOGNE BILLANCOURT by CEDREAMS, on Flickr


Philarmonie de Paris by CD_Fr, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Sunrise by mbfirefly, on Flickr


vue créteil by catherine champernau, on Flickr


Les Tours by Gabriel M.A., on Flickr


Streets of Printemps Department Store in Paris by Rushinroulette Photography, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Europe - France - Paris - Rue Montorgueil by deniscalise, on Flickr


La tour eiffel sous la neige by . ADRIEN ., on Flickr


DSC_3608 BW by iulian nistea, on Flickr


Viaduc de Passy by Cécile Pommeron, on Flickr


Paris by Emma Sundelin, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Place Edouard VII by Pierre DANZAS, sur Flickr


Boulevard du Montparnasse - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Place du 18 Juin 1940 - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Place Dauphine by simon.sainclair, on Flickr


Rue Jules Siegfried_2 - Paris by Thierry C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"I hate those Bateaux Mouche that stir my waters !" by Jean-Michel VOLAT, sur Flickr

Paris V by Goran W, sur Flickr

Paris VI by Goran W, sur Flickr

Paris III by Goran W, sur Flickr

Paris II by Goran W, sur Flickr

Ministry of Culture and Communication by Bernardo Ricci Armani, sur Flickr

Paris :Tuileries garden / Nymphe ( Lévèque Louis-Auguste ) by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr

Towers, Stars-- Over the Seine by Brady Baker, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

charpentier said:


> Philarmonie de Paris by CD_Fr, on Flickr


Finally a pic where I like the damned thing! :lol:


----------



## charpentier

La Philharmonie de Paris-3 by YCHANOIT, sur Flickr


La Villette, Paris XIX by mathilde.bouichou, sur Flickr


Sans titre by Service photo, photothèque du Conseil départemental du Val-de-Marne, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

LOUVRE by Martin 3D, on Flickr


2014-11-15_Q8B7541 © Sylvain Collet.jpg by sylvain.collet, on Flickr


2014-11-15_Q8B7515 © Sylvain Collet.jpg by sylvain.collet, on Flickr


Salle des Guichets by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Blue Hour in Paris by Jamie Frith, on Flickr


View from beneath the trees by eutouring, on Flickr


Paris 5e arrondissement, une rue étroite by Julie70, on Flickr


Paris d'un regard bucolique by Jose Antonio Pascoalinho, on Flickr


----------



## redcode




----------



## christos-greece

Sunset at La Défense - Paris, France by mario.valeira, sur Flickr

La vie dans le quartier de la B.N.F by fabien de-saint-cyr, sur Flickr

The watcher by Julia Carvalho, sur Flickr

Paris Parc des Princes by Ejipehel, sur Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr

Paris by Bendik Johan Stålsett Follesø, sur Flickr

sur la Seine by Stefan Baumann, sur Flickr

STREET PHOTOGRAPHY PARIS 98/365 by Carlos Pinho, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Jordan Bond, on Flickr

Untitled by Jordan Bond, on Flickr

Untitled by Jordan Bond, on Flickr

Paris by Yeong Do Lee, on Flickr

Paris by Björn, on Flickr

Paris by Emily Faulder, on Flickr

Paris by Emily Faulder, on Flickr

The stairs of the BNF, Paris in B&W - Paris en N&B : les escaliers de la BNF by j.logo, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Silhouettes, Paris by Marji Lang Photography, on Flickr


Sunset in Paris by irena iris szewczyk, on Flickr


Paris by Marc Kleen, on Flickr


Pont de Bir-Hakeim by whitetownn, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Rue Victor Massé, Paris by blafond, on Flickr


pont neuf, 7.30am by Simon_K, on Flickr


JBPA003142 by bravojacques, on Flickr


shooting film : spring goes on by FranekN, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Le Petit Train de Montmartre by oxfordblues84, on Flickr


Montmartre : Le mur des "Je t'Aime" / The wall of "I Love You" by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Tuileries - Paris by fgormez, on Flickr


Tuileries, Place de Concorde, Arc de Triomphe, la Défense by Simon_K, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Mon quartier by double ace, trên Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Immeuble HOME, 56 avenue de France, 13e arrondissement de Paris by Stéphane Mahot, sur Flickr


Université Paris-Diderot, 13e arrondissement de Paris by Stéphane Mahot, sur Flickr


Galerie by Pimpame, sur Flickr


Paris, Je T'aime ! by DinosaursAreNotDead, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Café Loto by dirac3000, on Flickr


Untitled by Cécile Pommeron, on Flickr


Pink Car by dirac3000, on Flickr


La Madeleine by Paul SKG, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

It's sunny, let's go out by eminence.ph, sur Flickr


Saint Etienne du Mont - Paris by Magdeburg, sur Flickr


Saint Etienne du Mont - Paris by Magdeburg, sur Flickr


Restaurant Le Train bleu, Paris-Gare de Lyon by Stéphane Mahot, sur Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

La Défense by sylvie bergere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful Paris by vlefort2003, on Flickr

IMG_20150513_112910_HDR by Jiří Stibor, on Flickr

IMG_20150513_172054_HDR by Jiří Stibor, on Flickr

PANO_20150513_150307 by Jiří Stibor, on Flickr

Pont des Arts Autochrome by BAILLOT Alain, on Flickr

07h20 : sur le chemin du travail by Pascal, on Flickr

Open areas of Jardin Yitzhak Rabin by Martyn Davis, on Flickr

Water feature in the gardens by Martyn Davis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

J'aime Paris (416) by mcavcar, on Flickr

Étoile to Concorde (415) by mcavcar, on Flickr

photographing Mona Lisa by hannu & hannele, on Flickr

See Paris as Birds Do by Pablo López., on Flickr


Segway by m0gky, on Flickr


Untitled by Cécile Pommeron, on Flickr


DSC_0049 by gori_gianmarco, on Flickr


Grand Palais & Pont Alexandre III, Paris by www.fromentinjulien.fr, on Flickr


It's sunny, let's go out by eminence.ph, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

014 by Jiří Vašek, sur Flickr

Paris Saint Lazare by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr

Jardin des Halles et Bourse du Commerce by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


Sainte Chapelle et la Conciergerie by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr

Paris - Arc de triomphe by Guillaume Bessonat, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/izakodak/16786100894/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece

042-001 by José LOPEZ SOLIS, on Flickr

171-001 by José LOPEZ SOLIS, on Flickr

195-001 by José LOPEZ SOLIS, on Flickr

258-001 by José LOPEZ SOLIS, on Flickr

1654-001 by José LOPEZ SOLIS, on Flickr

1695-001 by José LOPEZ SOLIS, on Flickr

1696-001 by José LOPEZ SOLIS, on Flickr

París by Eduardo Zamora, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

La Défense, France by Kamal Bennani, on Flickr










La Defense by faula thierry, on Flickr










La Défense, Paris, France by paddyfrog2012, on Flickr










Paris-4222.jpg by Christian-B, on Flickr










Paris La Defense at night Phase one / Leaf Aptus 2 by Rene Drouyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wedding Photo by Anton Treskunov, on Flickr

París by Eduardo Zamora, on Flickr

tour eiffel by lh photo, on Flickr

Fondation Louis [email protected]巴黎(Paris) by Akinori Li, on Flickr

Fondation Louis [email protected]巴黎(Paris) by Akinori Li, on Flickr

La Défense, sunset by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr

IMG_2874 by Shantanu Mukherjee, on Flickr

Notre Dame et les quais de Seine by David Briard, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Dome Church des Invalides by jimgunnee, on Flickr


Grande Galerie de l'Evolution by Alexander Marc Eckert, on Flickr


Le musée Rodin (Paris) by dalbera, on Flickr


Igreja de São Sulpício by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

P1020433 by CGilles7, sur Flickr


P1020434 by CGilles7, sur Flickr


Architecture parisienne by besopha, sur Flickr


Versailles , la ville by besopha, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Terminal Fymetry by Éole Wind, sur Flickr


Under the 6 by Éole Wind, sur Flickr


Paris by besopha, sur Flickr


P1020715 by CGilles7, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Promenade dans la capitale by meryl ginestal, on Flickr

Grande galerie de l'Évolution by JiPiR, on Flickr

Grande galerie de l'Évolution by JiPiR, on Flickr

Paris 98 by bigboysdad, on Flickr

La Grande Arche, La Defense, Paris, France Wallpaper Full HD [1920x1080] by FreeWallpaper FullHD, on Flickr

Paris by SoniaT 360., on Flickr

Seine by Meiry Peruch Mezari, on Flickr

DSC02458 by Eric Punzalan, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Thanks for all the amazing pics.


----------



## christos-greece

towns_cities_01_2751_543374_paris_france_eyfeleva_bashnya_4855x3232 by Ivan Ivanov, on Flickr

towns_cities_01_2732_539039_paris_france_eyfeleva_bashnya_4608x3072 by Ivan Ivanov, on Flickr

towns_cities_01_2909_559552_notre_dame_paris_france_3572x2245 by Ivan Ivanov, on Flickr

towns_cities_01_2888_558713_paris_france_parij_frantsiya_louvre_3854x2545 by Ivan Ivanov, on Flickr

towns_cities_01_3032_586105_champs-elysees_paris_france_4912x2654 by Ivan Ivanov, on Flickr

towns_cities_01_3042_586869_paris_france_vid-s-verhu_4305x2870 by Ivan Ivanov, on Flickr

Untitled by shakyphoto, on Flickr

Project 365 - Day 137 by Elena, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/17444761558/in/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/17702753036/in/dateposted/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/17446118279/in/[email protected]/


tour eiffel by lh photo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Seine river in Paris by hannu & hannele, on Flickr

Pont de Bir-Hakeim en mai by Sergé, on Flickr

MagicSky by Iosif Michael, on Flickr

_CLD2292 by Chris Drake, on Flickr

_CLD2333 by Chris Drake, on Flickr

The rooftops of Paris by Kamal Bennani, on Flickr

Montmarttre by Gee Pena, on Flickr

Quartier Montparnasse, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## Giotto

detroit: paris of the midwest by Geoff George, no Flickr


----------



## Lakeland

SUNNY BUSINESS by P³ | Pierre Panuel Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Giotto

Paris Rooftops by Karen, no Flickr


----------



## Giotto

Symétrie parfaite by Skatry, no Flickr


----------



## Giotto

Buldings - Paris by pikadilly, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

@PARIS - Montparnasse by Les Photos de JCB', on Flickr

La Défense Skyline by Guigui-Lille, on Flickr

View to La Défense by sealfur, on Flickr

Paris vue du Printemps by PIERRE260, on Flickr

Louvre 1 by Franck Bzh, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by dodoctorr, on Flickr


Untitled by Julius Ahn, on Flickr


Untitled by Julius Ahn, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

watching the architecture of the louvre by kimdokhac, on Flickr


Paris en noir et blanc VII by Miha Pavlin, on Flickr


Street ballet by Cedpics, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Le du baï parisien by apparencephotos, on Flickr


Arc de Triomphe at Night by Markb1985, on Flickr


Paris at Night by Markb1985, on Flickr


La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## diddyD

An amazing city.


----------



## christos-greece

Viaduc d'Austerlitz by Pascal Saura-Prats, on Flickr

Paris002 by Silvia Vides Perez, on Flickr

Paris003 by Silvia Vides Perez, on Flickr

Bastille by Teo Castel, on Flickr

Montmartre by Anthony Shane, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by [email protected], on Flickr

Louvre, Paris by HD Lens, on Flickr

Blu-Ray by Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Place de la Concorde by JiPiR, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde by JiPiR, on Flickr

With a Stick and Sunglasses by Patrick Ciebilski, on Flickr

Louvre by Rosy Callejas, on Flickr

Untitled by Rosy Callejas, on Flickr

Paris by Alex Karpovski, on Flickr

Lamarck-Caulaincourt metro entrance - Bouche du métro Lamarck-Caulaincourt by j.logo, on Flickr

Renault 5 TL 1972 by Wouter Bregman, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Classic Paris #2 by Cedpics, on Flickr


Europe - France - Paris - Jardin des Tuileries - Passerelle Solférino by deniscalise, on Flickr


Les Invalides by Goretty Gutiérrez, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Puteaux en magenta. by Franek N, sur Flickr


La défense embrasée by Christophe PINARD, sur Flickr


Sunset in Paris by David W, sur Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Very very nice^


----------



## charpentier

early spring, sunny days. by Franek N, sur Flickr


The rainbow by Vincent Brassinne, sur Flickr


Crowded Arch by Vincent Brassinne, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

24052015-_DSC6194 by alain fornaini, sur Flickr


24052015-_DSC6264 by alain fornaini, sur Flickr


Place de l'Odéon by BAILLOT Alain, sur Flickr


24052015-_DSC6231 by alain fornaini, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DOM_7064.jpg by Tyler Black, on Flickr

DOM_7061.jpg by Tyler Black, on Flickr

DOM_7032.jpg by Tyler Black, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower, bis by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr

DOM_7019.jpg by Tyler Black, on Flickr

DOM_7014.jpg by Tyler Black, on Flickr

DOM_7011.jpg by Tyler Black, on Flickr

DOM_7068.jpg by Tyler Black, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Intérieur Bar by BAILLOT Alain, sur Flickr


Théatre de l'Odéon by BAILLOT Alain, sur Flickr


A Paris by besopha, sur Flickr


Paris by -pieton-, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Angel at the Gates II by Matthew Crowley Photography, on Flickr


Shape III by Martin Schmidt (www.schmaidt.de), on Flickr


La défense by lh photo, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

IMG_7960 by Carsten Pedersen, sur Flickr


IMG_7959 by Carsten Pedersen, sur Flickr


A PAris by besopha, sur Flickr


Trocadero - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Musée du Louvre by Bruno Cruz, on Flickr

#Louvre #Paris #France #Statues #Arts #Architecture #Sculpture by Neil R Meninick, on Flickr

Citroën DS Tissier by Wouter Bregman, on Flickr

La Defense (9) by GreatWaffle, on Flickr

La Defense (12) by GreatWaffle, on Flickr

Citroën ID 19 1967 by Wouter Bregman, on Flickr

View of Paris from the Eiffel Tower by Aryeh Alex, on Flickr

Telescope at the Eiffel Tower by Aryeh Alex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont Alexandre III by Donna Brittain, on Flickr

Paris Stairs by Alexandre_C, on Flickr

Citroën 2CV AZAM by Wouter Bregman, on Flickr

Citroën 2CV AZAM by Wouter Bregman, on Flickr

Eyes of tiger by Stéphane Dégremont, on Flickr

All Photos-2208 by Kathryn McQuillan, on Flickr

All Photos-2206 by Kathryn McQuillan, on Flickr

All Photos-2202 by Kathryn McQuillan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

G4 by stephane khatchatouroff, on Flickr

G4 by stephane khatchatouroff, on Flickr

20150604_140049_HDR by stephane khatchatouroff, on Flickr

Note 4 by stephane khatchatouroff, on Flickr

Note 4 by stephane khatchatouroff, on Flickr

G4 bonus by stephane khatchatouroff, on Flickr

Morning in Paris, France by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Printemps, Paris, France by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The ladies & the columns by Luca Pascotto, on Flickr

The ladies by Luca Pascotto, on Flickr

The other side... by Amélien Bayle, on Flickr

Opéra Garnier by Ben Adato, on Flickr

notre dame paris by thierry michel, on Flickr

Paris 9e - Boulevard Hausmann by Philippe Charles, on Flickr

Paris 9e - Rue de Mogador by Philippe Charles, on Flickr

Quai de Valmy by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Columns Ladies by Luca Pascotto, on Flickr

Le Pont des Arts, nuit by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr

Inception by Estelle Plusquellec, on Flickr

Le Pont des Arts, jour by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr

Ile de la cité by Mathieu rivrin, on Flickr

Notre Dame De Paris by Ben Adato, on Flickr

Parisat Dawn) by rick wagonheim, on Flickr

Paris by mikep.fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notre dame de Paris by magic_med, on Flickr

Untitled by Little Kook, on Flickr

La Maison Rose ♥ by Estelle Plusquellec, on Flickr

Brusk by dprezat, on Flickr

Le Tour de France 2014, Paris, France by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Le Tour de France 2014, Paris, France by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

El Seed by dprezat, on Flickr

El Seed by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spring in Paris - The waterfall 1/2 by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Paris : Canal Saint-Martin - Passerelle Bichat - 2 by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Paris / Running here on the dock by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Paris / Sit down here, under the Pont des Arts by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Odeon by Katka S., on Flickr


City Lights by Katka S., on Flickr


Montparnasse by Katka S., on Flickr

Under the dome by Christophe.B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cerisier du Japon by Liliha Henry, on Flickr

Cerisier du Japon by Liliha Henry, on Flickr

Streets of Paris, France by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Paris la Fondation LVMH 21 sur la terrasse avec La Défense au loin by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Paris la Fondation LVMH 20 sur la terrasse by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

anachronisme perpétuel by ornellou xiv, on Flickr

Paris by Julien RUFF, on Flickr

聖心堂 巴黎 法國 Basilique du Sacré-Cœur Paris France, DSC_10365_1 by CC Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Basilica of Sacré-Cœur, Paris, France by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

The Basilica of Sacré-Cœur, Paris, France by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Paris la Fondation LVMH 35 sur la terrasse La Défense by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Paris la Fondation LVMH 34 sur la terrasse sous les voiles by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Taking a cup of coffee with class. by HAMET Nino, on Flickr

Paris ... la Defense ... by evko ... on/off, on Flickr

Des jeunes femmes font une vidéo près du Canal Saint-Martin by Mark Alan Thomas, on Flickr

Paris - Gare du Nord (North Station) by #PhilippeCPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## UMLublin

Place de la Concorde. 
Anybody knows what year/decade is it ?


----------



## diddyD

Amazing pics thread.


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by jodyar, on Flickr

Un peuple monstre by Gerard Hermand, on Flickr

Parigi_201505-005.jpg by Michele Agostinelli, on Flickr

Parigi_201505-011_2_3_4_5phma.jpg by Michele Agostinelli, on Flickr

Parigi_201505-068_69_70_71_72phma.jpg by Michele Agostinelli, on Flickr

IMG_2714 by bigsan1129, on Flickr

Just dance by Elena Markwalder, on Flickr

IMG_2762 by bigsan1129, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris. View from Sacré-Cœur Basilic by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Futur En Seine - Day 3 - Image by Dan Taylor - [email protected] by Futur en Seine, on Flickr

Futur En Seine - Day 3 - Image by Dan Taylor - [email protected] by Futur en Seine, on Flickr

Untitled by Stephan Yankov, on Flickr

Paris 2015 - Bord de Seine by Michel www.darnoc.fr, on Flickr

Paris 2015 - Cohabitation by Michel www.darnoc.fr, on Flickr

Untitled by Stephan Yankov, on Flickr

Untitled by Stephan Yankov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Noches parisinas. by JULIA DAVILA-LAMPE, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel attack by Andreas Bücker, on Flickr

le marais by [email protected], on Flickr

The Paris Nouvelle Vague by Cartier by Carin Olsson, on Flickr

Sunset in Paris by Sally Gascoigne, on Flickr

FR-532944 Paris, France. by Ian, on Flickr

Untitled by nicolasp78, on Flickr

Louvre Museum – Paris by Barn Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Songquan Deng, on Flickr

Ambiance lumineuse sur les Champs Élysées by Hélène Quintaine / Cordier, on Flickr

Beautiful Paris by Julien RUFF, on Flickr

DSC_1462 copy by Evan Komar, on Flickr

La Basilique ... by sosivov, on Flickr

Paris 2015 - La grande Dame by Michel www.darnoc.fr, on Flickr

IMG_7440 by Kerry Hudson, on Flickr

Encore from "Le Cathedral de Roller Dame by Omar Kasrawi, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Cool^


----------



## christos-greece

MSO. by HAMET Nino, on Flickr

Night is coming by Miguel Ángel Lorente, on Flickr

Untitled by jacejudith, on Flickr

Sunrise on Île de la Cité, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Place du Pantheon by Tom Hilton, on Flickr

St Etienne du Mont by Tom Hilton, on Flickr

Bus Stop Blues by Alex Fitch, on Flickr

Evening at Montmartre, Paris, France by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel - Eiffel Tower : Paris,France. by Nasrallah Lamine, on Flickr

Cartier's Paris Nouvelle Vague Collection by Carin Olsson, on Flickr

Paris, France by gandara, on Flickr

Louvre courtyard by Martyn Davis, on Flickr

On Top of The City of Light by Jean Marc Lim, on Flickr

© burriphotography 688.jpg by burriphotography, on Flickr

Notre Dame || Paris, France by Monique Draycott, on Flickr

Eurotrip 2014 by Amanda Tavano, on Flickr


----------



## PHOTO84

this town is so amazing


----------



## christos-greece

Musée d'Orsay by Stefan Christmann, on Flickr

Le Carousel du Louvre ... by Max Tuta Noronha, on Flickr

Envy to dance by Ganna Panasyuk, on Flickr

DSC02439 by el_visigodo, on Flickr

DSC02441 by el_visigodo, on Flickr

DSC02435 by el_visigodo, on Flickr

DSC02438 by el_visigodo, on Flickr

Paris Summer 2015 by API abroad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 11e - République by Philippe Charles, on Flickr

bon dimanche tous-Good Sunday to all-Dobrej niedzieli dla wszystkich by Anna Josse, on Flickr

Paris 1 by Martin Weinhardt, on Flickr

Paris 4 by Martin Weinhardt, on Flickr

Paris 2 by Martin Weinhardt, on Flickr

Paris 7 by Martin Weinhardt, on Flickr

Étroitesse by Bernd Weymann, on Flickr

Paris by sarahdlx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Magnificent Pantheon by Jose Hamra, on Flickr

Eglise Saint-Eustache, Paris by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr

Place des Victoires, Paris by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr

La Defense by Alfonso Javier Benítez, on Flickr

Untitled by Chяistophe † = ♥, on Flickr

Fête de la musique by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Louvre Museum (Paris,France) by Y N, on Flickr

La fête de la musique 2015 au Palais Royal à Paris by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Defense by na.harii , on Flickr


Avenue des Champs-Élysées-27 by Rogerwaters588, on Flickr


Avenue des Champs-Élysées-28 by Rogerwaters588, on Flickr


Avenue des Champs-Élysées-37 by Rogerwaters588, on Flickr


Musee du Louvre, Paris by Rogerwaters588, on Flickr


Paris city by Rogerwaters588, on Flickr

What time is it PARIS ST- Lazare by gilles DUMONTET, on Flickr


Paris city by Rogerwaters588, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Le Sacré Coeur by dprezat, on Flickr


Place du Tertre by dprezat, on Flickr


Couples by dprezat, on Flickr


Rue des Rosiers by dprezat, on Flickr


Rue des Barres - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Rue Caulaincourt - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Place du Parvis du Sacré Coeur - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Rue Poncelet - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

parisian rooftops 17e. by alyssa BLACK., on Flickr

streetArts_2015-06-26_18-04-15.jpg by Street Arts, on Flickr

Glacière by Nathan Grossmann, on Flickr

streetArts_2015-06-26_17-57-01.jpg by Street Arts, on Flickr

First mover in Paris by Dale Lee, on Flickr

Evening in Paris, Rue Saint-André des Arts by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Evening in Paris, Rue Saint-André des Arts by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Glacière by Nathan Grossmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Digital_trance, on Flickr

Notre-Dame by 20EURO, on Flickr

Un château à Pantin by Patrice RONEZ, on Flickr

1000 Days in Paris-5 by Jeremy Holt, on Flickr

Plaza Athenee by Dan. . ., on Flickr

Paris by Martyn Child, on Flickr

Notre Dame...back side by David Basanta, on Flickr

1000 Days in Paris-2 by Jeremy Holt, on Flickr


----------



## Robbi

*Sacré-Cœur at sunrise*










Pic taken by myself.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^great shot


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Martyn Child, on Flickr

Volcom Bastille Days - Paris by EdIsAGenius, on Flickr

Volcom Bastille Days - Paris by EdIsAGenius, on Flickr

Volcom Bastille Days - Paris by EdIsAGenius, on Flickr

Volcom Bastille Days - Paris by EdIsAGenius, on Flickr

Paris, Louvre 1st Arr. by irq506, on Flickr

Paris, Louvre 1st Arr. by irq506, on Flickr

Paris, Louvre 1st Arr. by irq506, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ça c'est Paris !!! by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


Ça c'est Paris !!! by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


Spring in Paris by the alanisko, on Flickr


Paris from 59th floor of Tour Montparnasse by the alanisko, on Flickr

Glowing Louvre by Nelson Brizuela, on Flickr

Paris 69 by HammyCri, on Flickr

Paris 73 by HammyCri, on Flickr

Paris Noir, July 2015 by nils_gilman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2013-12-11_Paris_010 by Annie, on Flickr

Place de la Bastille square. by Martyn Davis, on Flickr

Avenue des Champs-Élysées by Federica Casale, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by ankur.mistry, on Flickr

Opéra de Paris by Cadman Ilameer, on Flickr

Joggeuse by Cadman Ilameer, on Flickr

Eiffel at Twilight! by peddhapati, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris by Julien Ambrosiano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel No. 1 by Marcel Lewandowsky, on Flickr

Lorraine over the Louvre by Timothée Mirabaud, on Flickr

14 Juillet 2015 ~ Champs Elysee by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

14 Juillet 2015 ~ Champs Elysee by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

14 Juillet 2015 ~ Champs Elysee by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

SAUVER ou PERIR by Serge klk, on Flickr

DSC_4229 by Jessé Abreu, on Flickr

Patrouille de France by Franck, on Flickr

Fete Nationale by Franck, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Superb update - like always.


----------



## christos-greece

The Homage of the Iron Lady by Luka Maretic, on Flickr

france paris bord de seine by christian vicq, on Flickr

J 195 : Coucher de soleil sur Paris. by Anne-Christelle, on Flickr

Untitled by Matthieu Douhaire, on Flickr

Le Quatorze Juillet. Fireworks at the Eiffel Tower. Bastille Day. Also called (French National Day (Fête nationale)). 2015. Paris. France. by Christina Valérie Henningstad, on Flickr

*** by Nelson Brizuela, on Flickr

Feux d'artifice 14 juillet 2015 - Paris - Fireworks by JP2H, on Flickr

Paris-Loves-Bicycles by DomiDine, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Défilé militaire 14 Juillet 2015 - Bastille Day Military Parade by Olivier PRIEUR, sur Flickr


Défilé militaire 14 Juillet 2015 - Bastille Day Military Parade by Olivier PRIEUR, sur Flickr


Bastille Day 2015 by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by night! by George Zazias, on Flickr

Bastille Day 2015 by Julien, on Flickr

Feu d'artifice « Paris accueille le monde » - Paris, 14 juillet 2015 - Fireworks - Groupe F - depuis l'école militaire by Yann Caradec, on Flickr

Feu d'artifice « Paris accueille le monde » - Paris, 14 juillet 2015 - Fireworks - Groupe F - depuis l'école militaire by Yann Caradec, on Flickr

Derniers rayons sur l'île de la cité by Mathieu rivrin, on Flickr

Spec Ops by Paul SKG, on Flickr

Statue de Jeanne d'Arc, place des Pyramides, Paris by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr

La pyramide du Louvre by Mathieu Goubert, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous pics.


----------



## christos-greece

14 Juillet, Bastille Day by Guillaume CHANSON, on Flickr

_DSC5431 by gérard Laurent, on Flickr

Champs-Elysées' perspective from Tuileries garden by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr

Untitled by Guillaume, on Flickr

Untitled by Guillaume, on Flickr

Untitled by Guillaume, on Flickr

Untitled by Guillaume, on Flickr

Untitled by Guillaume, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gare du Nord, Paris by Jérôme BRUNEL, on Flickr

Gare du Nord, Paris by Jérôme BRUNEL, on Flickr

Gare du Nord, Paris by Jérôme BRUNEL, on Flickr

Sacré Coeur by Alfonso Javier Benítez, on Flickr

Sacre Coeur by ninanuna, on Flickr

Business District of Paris, France by Beboy Photographies, on Flickr

Untitled by adrian cotter, on Flickr

Untitled by adrian cotter, on Flickr


----------



## wind59

It's so beautiful.


----------



## diddyD

I say exactly the same^ - amazing city and pics.


----------



## christos-greece

La Défense, Paris by Whitney, on Flickr

Business District of Paris, France by Beboy Photographies, on Flickr

Triumfbuen fra La Defence by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

La Défense, Paris by Kostiantyn Mikhnievych, on Flickr

Fête nationale 14 juillet 2015 by Jose Luis Garcia Tucci, on Flickr

Sunset at la Defense by Songquan Deng, on Flickr

la passerelle by Nelson Brizuela, on Flickr

Paris, France (1) by 小草ちゃん, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Awesome update^


----------



## christos-greece

Défilé du 14 Juillet 2015, Paris - VLRA NBC 2e Régiment de Dragons by Arthur Lombard, on Flickr

Centre Georges Pompidou by Linda Mateos, on Flickr

Centre Georges Pompidou by Linda Mateos, on Flickr

Untitled by Lucio Sassi, on Flickr

Bastille by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr

La Seine by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr

YCG_0979 by Yoann Carmel GALEA, on Flickr

05 by Marco Rosso, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.flickr.com/photos/domt51/19275357003/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbschofield/19694357088/


Louvre glows by Nelson Brizuela, sur Flickr


La défense getting dark by tjmic_92, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbschofield/19887420191/


Arc de triomphe - Paris by Ben Adato, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Camilla Bisetti, on Flickr

louvre by Mariano Iannelli, on Flickr

louvre (2) by Mariano Iannelli, on Flickr

louvre (3) by Mariano Iannelli, on Flickr

louvre (4) by Mariano Iannelli, on Flickr

PARIS la DEFENSE FRANCE by gilles letang, on Flickr

Le Palais Garnier by .starry skies, on Flickr

Photo by Inês Félix, on Flickr

Paris - No photo by DomiDine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PARIS 2013 by LLH - 062 by streamer020nl, on Flickr

Rue d'Assas - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr

DSC_2597 by tdscosp, on Flickr

DSC_2669 by tdscosp, on Flickr

Ceci n'est pas une pipe ! by mamnic47 - 3500k views Thks !, on Flickr

jumping people by tdscosp, on Flickr

Parisiennes by Cadman Ilameer, on Flickr
Paris at night by smir_001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

End of day by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Paris 5ème - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Parisian House by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Uphill by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Seine by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Paris by Marco Stoppazzini, on Flickr

París by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr

P1210809 by Tom Flemming, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/19322857301/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/19312930392/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/19039916244/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/19409245125/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/19406308875/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/19092435974/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/7961829282/


Fondation Louis Vuitton by Communication SU, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cafe Brasserie Macaron by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre Dame by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Front de Seine, Tour Eiffel et Statut de la liberté by For.me.it's.you, on Flickr

Modernity - La Défense by Arthur Lombard, on Flickr

On the Alexandre III bridge - Paris France by Ben Adato, on Flickr

Kiss by Eric C, on Flickr

View on Paris CBD by Paul SKG, on Flickr

Paris, France by satinonline2, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bmcproteam/19409865304/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bmcproteam/19845842159/


Tour eiffel tricolore by Emmanuel Louassier, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schaeff/19396175133/


La defense - Paris by sebastien le guillerm, sur Flickr


La defense - Paris by sebastien le guillerm, sur Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous and vibrant pics.


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Tour de France ...in Paris*

Tour de France 2015, Paris by LostNCheeseland, on Flickr

Tour de France 2015 by Julien Chatelain, on Flickr

Tour de France 2015 by Julien Chatelain, on Flickr

Paris, arrivée pluvieuse du Tour de France le 26.07.2015. by quandid, on Flickr

Paris, arrivée pluvieuse du Tour de France le 26.07.2015. by quandid, on Flickr

Paris, arrivée pluvieuse du Tour de France le 26.07.2015. by quandid, on Flickr

Paris, arrivée pluvieuse du Tour de France le 26.07.2015. by quandid, on Flickr

Tour de France 2015 - Paris by LostNCheeseland, on Flickr

Paris, arrivée pluvieuse du Tour de France le 26.07.2015. by quandid, on Flickr

Tour de France 2015 by Prensa Movistar Colombia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Le Tour de France ...in Paris*

"The maillot jaune is special, very special" by Dunhoy, on Flickr

Breakaway by Glenn Watson, on Flickr

Team Sky service vehicle by Glenn Watson, on Flickr

Team Sky by Glenn Watson, on Flickr

Jaguar F-Pace by Glenn Watson, on Flickr

Nicolas Roche by dprezat, on Flickr

le ciel des champs elysées by Letizia Abis, on Flickr

Tour de France Damen 2015 by Real_Aragorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palazzi by Massimo Gerardi, on Flickr

Saint Michel by Massimo Gerardi, on Flickr

Hôtel de Ville by Massimo Gerardi, on Flickr

Retro by Massimo Gerardi, on Flickr

Notre Dame by Massimo Gerardi, on Flickr

*** by Xavi Garcia, on Flickr

The Tower by Nelson Brizuela, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre Dame de Paris by Jose Losada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris is magic ... by Mathieu rivrin, on Flickr

Shangri-La Paris by Lolita Wonderland, on Flickr

Bye bye RinRin! by Lolita Wonderland, on Flickr

Paris, France by Marilyn Drolet, on Flickr

Quai Branly by Erwin van Leeuwen, on Flickr

Riv' Halles by Erwin van Leeuwen, on Flickr

Place Centre Pompidou by Erwin van Leeuwen, on Flickr

Rue du Faubourg Saint-Antoine by Erwin van Leeuwen, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbschofield/19467736443/


Paris architecture by Dominic Hains, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbschofield/19466019524/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/monceau/19631880658/


Bastille Day Parade 2015, Paris by Iain McLauchlan, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

00408X100S by Spirit Raindancer, on Flickr

Paris by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Les Invalides in Paris, France by Ellora Virtue, on Flickr

Old canons at Les Invalides in Paris, France by Ellora Virtue, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower from Les Invalides in Paris, France by Ellora Virtue, on Flickr

Avenue Emile Deschanel in Paris, France by Ellora Virtue, on Flickr

Rayure by Cadman Ilameer, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower from Champ de Mars in Paris, France by Ellora Virtue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

paris -france2015-x10-20150727-DSCF1303.jpg by Roland Tanglao, on Flickr

The Eiffel Tower, France. by Ziggy Wellens, on Flickr

Paris 10ème - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Bridge on the River Seine by JAMES MAUGHN, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris by JAMES MAUGHN, on Flickr

The Sorbonne by JAMES MAUGHN, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris from the River Seine by JAMES MAUGHN, on Flickr

paris pont des arts notre dame by lh photo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

actually the name of the race is Le Tour de France, not La Tour de France, christos


----------



## christos-greece

Notre Dame - Paris France by Ben Adato, on Flickr

Place Saint-Sulpice (Fontaine Saint-Sulpice and Eglise Saint-Sulpice) by For.me.it's.you, on Flickr

Eiffel BW by Xavi Garcia, on Flickr

_D3B1199 Paris - Louvre by Németh Viktor, on Flickr

_D3B1297 Paris - Louvre by Németh Viktor, on Flickr

Veiw from Notre Dame - Paris by Loren Clark, on Flickr

Champs Elysees by Peter Beckwermert, on Flickr

Street Scene by Matthew Chapman, on Flickr

2015-08-01 190332.jpg by NhawkPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

lafayette paris by saskia, sur Flickr


eglise gotique paris by saskia, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbschofield/20194813415/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbschofield/20168446396/


La Défense captured from a hotel on Avenue des Ternes by Charles, sur Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Amazing city


----------



## christos-greece

O Sena (La Seine) by Nilton Ni 2, on Flickr

Palais Garnier by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr

Paris by Giannis Zarzonis, on Flickr

Paris by Giannis Zarzonis, on Flickr

sunset over the city of light - Paris by Fred Eric, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by arka 38, on Flickr

Everybody welcome by Zoran M., on Flickr

Driving through Paris by Richard Barron, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/19218674720/


En prendre plein la vue ! by pierre, sur Flickr


Versailles (maria antonieta's palace) by arka 38, sur Flickr


The Battles Gallery, The Palace of Versailles. || 戰爭畫廊, 法國凡爾賽宮 by Wilhelm Chang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel again by jpmarquons, on Flickr

Parigi 2015 by Maurizio, on Flickr

Parigi 2015 by Maurizio, on Flickr

Parigi 2015 by Maurizio, on Flickr

Parigi 2015 by Maurizio, on Flickr

Parigi 2015 by Maurizio, on Flickr

Parigi 2015 by Maurizio, on Flickr

Notre Dame, Paris by Deirdre Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Musée d'Orsay by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniogaudencio/21057580995/


From below by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


parisienne diagonale by David Roldán, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Париж, Франция by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

FFN_IMAGE_51444817|FFN_SET_60080180 by Masha & Maddie, on Flickr

IMG_1084 by world.of.ursus, on Flickr

IMG_1221 by world.of.ursus, on Flickr

How to confuse tourists by alan Cowperthwaite, on Flickr

Hors du champ by Justine Magny, on Flickr

Paris walk across the Seine by Richard Nolan, on Flickr

Paris cityscape from Montmatre by Nik Williams-Walshe, on Flickr


----------



## DaftPunks

Hey guys I'm fairly new here but I had one question. What do you guys think about the "new and improved" Pont des Arts?


----------



## DaftPunks

The padlocks admittedly were wearing down the bridge but I liked the concept behind it. Whereas now, the bridge kind of looks childish and out of place.


----------



## Vinnie420

Love the place.


----------



## christos-greece

Notre-Dame De Paris by Enrico Tosello, on Flickr

Paris View From The Top Of Tour Eiffel by Enrico Tosello, on Flickr

Paris view from Eiffel Tower / panorama de tour Eiffel / Eiffelturm by roli_b, on Flickr

Paris view from Eiffel Tower / panorama de tour Eiffel / Eiffelturm by roli_b, on Flickr

Notre Dame at Night by Rafa Esteve, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III: Cherub by Rafa Esteve, on Flickr

París by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr

Urban I by Ties Aarts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Cyril Sonigo, on Flickr

it was simply her way by Rory OConnor, on Flickr

Paris 2015 by Michel www.darnoc.fr, on Flickr

IMG_7868 by Jean-Maël Cordier, on Flickr

IMG_7927 by Jean-Maël Cordier, on Flickr

notre dame (PARIS) by faula thierry, on Flickr

Travail à la chaine by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

IMG_7931 by Jean-Maël Cordier, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Very nice^


----------



## christos-greece

Arco del Triunfo by Coke Leal, on Flickr

paris, september 2014 by Roly, on Flickr

Metal work of the Pont d'Arcole by Martyn Davis, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower on a cloudy day by For.me.it's.you, on Flickr

streetArts_2015-09-07_18-41-30.jpg by Street Arts, on Flickr

Place des Vosges by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

Paris Cityscape by Stephen Coyle, on Flickr

Pont des Arts & Institut de France - Paris by Christine Le Cam, on Flickr


----------



## unguru

beautiful city!


----------



## christos-greece

"French Touch" by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


Ça c'est Paris !!! by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


Ça c'est Paris !!! by Photographe Naïf, on Flickr


Spring in Paris by the alanisko, on Flickr


Paris from 59th floor of Tour Montparnasse by the alanisko, on Flickr

Paris 69 by HammyCri, on Flickr

Paris 73 by HammyCri, on Flickr

Paris Noir, July 2015 by nils_gilman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 2015 by Michel www.darnoc.fr, on Flickr

Vedettes du Pont Neuf, Paris by j.logo, on Flickr

IMG_4669 by Linelo, on Flickr

IMG_4647 by Linelo, on Flickr

Pont des arts by Linelo, on Flickr

Paris Metro - Arts et Métiers by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Paris, Seine by P-O Alfredsson, on Flickr

IMG_4614 by Linelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Le Sacré Coeur by dprezat, on Flickr


Place du Tertre by dprezat, on Flickr


Couples by dprezat, on Flickr


Rue des Rosiers by dprezat, on Flickr


Rue des Barres - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Rue Caulaincourt - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Place du Parvis du Sacré Coeur - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Rue Poncelet - Paris (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/19218674720/


En prendre plein la vue ! by pierre, sur Flickr


Versailles (maria antonieta's palace) by arka 38, sur Flickr


The Battles Gallery, The Palace of Versailles. || 戰爭畫廊, 法國凡爾賽宮 by Wilhelm Chang Photography, sur Flickr

La Tour Eiffel depuis Bir Hakeim by tof-lo62, on Flickr

Panorama De la Tour Eiffel by tof-lo62, on Flickr

Untitled by Charles Friedel, on Flickr

Untitled by Tarik G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel No. 1 by Marcel Lewandowsky, on Flickr

Lorraine over the Louvre by Timothée Mirabaud, on Flickr

La Défense, Paris by Whitney, on Flickr

Business District of Paris, France by Beboy Photographies, on Flickr

Triumfbuen fra La Defence by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

La Défense, Paris by Kostiantyn Mikhnievych, on Flickr

Sunset at la Defense by Songquan Deng, on Flickr

Paris, France (1) by 小草ちゃん, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

A lot of amazing pics showing different parts in Paris.


----------



## christos-greece

Paris from Above by Erik Charlton, on Flickr

Gare du Nord by ankur.mistry, on Flickr

Bords de Seine by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

Photo Bruno MAZODIER-GPA-8854 by DardenMBA, on Flickr

Photo Bruno MAZODIER-GPA-8835 by DardenMBA, on Flickr

sacre coeur by Marc Goldman, on Flickr

sacre coeur by Marc Goldman, on Flickr

Le Trocadéro & La Défense (Paris) - View from Eiffel Tower 3rd Floorocadéro & La Défense (Paris) - View from Tour Eiffel 3rd Floor by Raphaël CloudWhisperer67, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Eglise Saint-Augustin de Paris - Jeanne d'Arc by Gord Gallagher, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vincent751224/21151288188/


La Défense by JE3.CHY/\/\, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fromus75/15182757607/


Musée du Louvre by o coeur de la photo, sur Flickr


#Paris#LePerchoir by thibault vastel, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rush à l'Opéra by Guillaume CHANSON, on Flickr

Love Paris by Thorsten M, on Flickr

Family (Août 2015) by Christian Noé, on Flickr

Untitled by ricardo scappini, on Flickr

Untitled by ricardo scappini, on Flickr

Untitled by ricardo scappini, on Flickr

Notre Dame by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

Untitled by ricardo scappini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Felipe Alonso, on Flickr

De Butte en blanc by Pierre-Luc Delage, on Flickr

Paris: Eifelturm by Alexander Glatzeder, on Flickr

france_2015_ 2 by boris bo, on Flickr

france_2015_ 3 by boris bo, on Flickr

Untitled by Jean-Jacques Delahaye, on Flickr

Paris: Auf eine verkehrsreiche Ehe by Alexander Glatzeder, on Flickr

Paris: Auf dem Weg zum Arc du Triomphe by Alexander Glatzeder, on Flickr

Paris - Mariages orientaux by Antonio Ponte, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Tour Eiffel by o coeur de la photo, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aladinphotos/21959030389/


Bonjour les amis 👋 Galerie des Glaces - #Versailles. Yesterday I had the amazing opportunity to visit the Versailles Castle empty! It was so amazing! A big thanks to @Capra311 @IgersParis @ChateauVersailles and @Elsa_Tweet for this! And thank you to by danielgeorge molato, sur Flickr


Fête des Vendanges 2015 by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La defense by Jerome Momper, on Flickr

11 by Marco Rosso, on Flickr

france_2015_ 68 by boris bo, on Flickr

Eglise Saint-Sulpice (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre by Morgane D. (りゅぅ), on Flickr

Street art in Paris by Morgane D. (りゅぅ), on Flickr

Tour eiffel by Turbopic, on Flickr

Paris 2015 - La BnF by Michel www.darnoc.fr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Night by JoeJoeKeys, on Flickr

Curvy Sam by MrKotek, on Flickr

"The Pyramid" - Louvre Museum, Paris by J T, on Flickr

Equipe Movistar by laurent lairys, on Flickr

Chris Froome by laurent lairys, on Flickr

P1060197 - Notre Dame de Paris, France by Thierry, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Edoardo Leone, on Flickr

Inception by Yaiza Castelo, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Paris by Bauer00007, sur Flickr


Paris, France by Nazim Coskun, sur Flickr


DSC_0635 by willms.alice, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris-rue St Antoine by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

JARDIM DE LUXEMBURGO by Dirceu S. Oliveira, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Eliot Sun, on Flickr

Quatre-Septembre by Eliot Sun, on Flickr

Opéra Garnier by Eliot Sun, on Flickr

Opéra Garnier by Eliot Sun, on Flickr

_MG_6931_2 by mariebracquine, on Flickr

Sacre Coeur (detail) by Katrinitsa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 2015 - La BnF by Michel www.darnoc.fr, on Flickr

Paris by Roland Wich, on Flickr

Merci Mec ! by olivier.ornano, on Flickr

Paris by Roland Wich, on Flickr

Benjamin Duquenne by HBA_JIJO, on Flickr

Paris by night by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Arc De Triomphe from the Eiffel tower in Paris, France by mbphillips, on Flickr

París inmenso 2 by Artal B., on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Arc de Triomphe by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr

La Défense by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr

La Défense by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr

Infinity by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr

Untitled by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr

La défense by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr

Glass & Metal by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr

La Défense by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr


La Défense by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr

La Défense by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr

Galactic conversation by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr

La Défense by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr

La Défense by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr

La Défense by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Louvre at Sunset by NEXtographer, on Flickr

Love and Longing #2 by NEXtographer, on Flickr

Paris, children playing in parc des Buttes Chaumont by Olivier Ortelpa, on Flickr

_DSC0662 by Macha Touzani, on Flickr

Sunrise on fire by Majeed Ekbal, on Flickr

PARIS BALADE P1200266 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Bassin de la Villette - Paris (0054) by Claude Falguière, on Flickr

Untitled by Kseu Ma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2156 by Moshe Ashkenazi, on Flickr

Chantier forum by Aurelien Chevalier, on Flickr

5 #Must-Know #Facts About #Paris in #October http://buff.ly/1LjWvf2 via @Parisianist http://ift.tt/1ZU3Idz by Expats Paris, on Flickr

Opéra de Paris by Cristiana Santos, on Flickr

_ #분위기 #파리 #스타벅스 #성공적 ☕💞 . . #paris #france #europe #eu #starbucks #street #mcdonalds #building #sky #cloud #crosswalk #opera #motorcycle #travelgram #travel #photogram #유럽여행 #유럽스타그램 #scenery by Annabi Ali, on Flickr

©Soul (Studio Zaïgo) | Alice Catonnet (Ballet de l'Opéra National de Paris) by Studio Zaïgo, on Flickr

DSC01092 by Teresa Mota, on Flickr

Paris by Adam, on Flickr

In the shadow of the tower by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

_DSC7974.jpg by Flyintosh, sur Flickr


Paris : le pont Alexandre III et la verrière du Grand Palais by jean-marc, sur Flickr


Royal Opera Coffeehouse, Paris by AnitaSagastegui, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniogaudencio/22098263109/


----------



## christos-greece

P1060169 - Notre Dame de Paris, France by Thierry, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

Hôtel de Ville in Paris, France by mbphillips, on Flickr

Paris 2015 - Streetshots - La patrouille by Antonio Ponte, on Flickr

Paris N°2 : La Défense by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr

Cinéaqua do alto da Eiffel by Rodrigo P. C., on Flickr

Lone runner by the canal by alan Cowperthwaite, on Flickr

Paris 2015 - Streetshots - "Pardonnez mon français" by Antonio Ponte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00653-01 by Stefano Bertolotti, on Flickr

DSC00651-01 by Stefano Bertolotti, on Flickr

DSC00663-01 by Stefano Bertolotti, on Flickr

Multilever by Stefano Bertolotti, on Flickr

DSC00677-01 by Stefano Bertolotti, on Flickr

DSC00629-01 by Stefano Bertolotti, on Flickr

DSC00650-01 by Stefano Bertolotti, on Flickr

July in Paris by Nicolas Douez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Thayanne Delima, on Flickr

Arc de triomphe by Thayanne Delima, on Flickr

Paris : la Seine et la Tour eiifel depuis le pont Alexandre II by jean-marc, on Flickr

Paris : la Seine et la Tour eiifel depuis le pont Alexandre II by jean-marc, on Flickr

Untitled by Carlie G, on Flickr

Gris et or de l'automne à la BNF by mamnic47 - Plus de 4,5 millions de vues - Merci !, on Flickr

Île de Pâques dans le parc by Elvin, on Flickr

Streets of Paris by AAcerbo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Jess Palatucci Photography, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jess Palatucci Photography, on Flickr

The Arc de Triomphe. Paris. France. by Christina Valérie Henningstad, on Flickr

Cafe Life Paris DSC_0149 by Joseph Kiesecker, on Flickr

From the top of the Passerelle Simone de Beauvoir by Martyn Davis, on Flickr

DSC01622 by Automne Pelletier, on Flickr

Perspective by Christophe B, on Flickr

view of tower - paris by Jorge, on Flickr

First light by Didier Bonnette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

!+! by Laugaut, on Flickr

C H U R C H #applestore #apple #opera #paris by Kaysha, on Flickr

M O N T M A R T R E #paris #parisjetaime #prettyboy by Kaysha, on Flickr

Couleurs d'automne by jpmarquons, on Flickr

Happy Birthday to Irene 🎂🎂👏🎉🍻 by mikepiong, on Flickr

The city of lights by Paul SKG, on Flickr

DSC01188-001 by Anthony Leutenegger, on Flickr

Canal Saint-Martin by #PhilippeCPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

EB110 in the streets of Paris ! by HAMET Nino, on Flickr

Paris by Owain Shaw Photo, on Flickr

The seller of water by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr

Motherhood by Marion U-D, on Flickr

Eglise St Suplice by andy, on Flickr

Pont Neuf by andy, on Flickr

Banks of the Seine by andy, on Flickr

Y€$, I Love Paris ! by Montaigne-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Promenade Plantée by Stephen Shankland, on Flickr

DSC_3853 by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr

DSC_3987 by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr

View over the Seine and Cathedral by Martyn Davis, on Flickr

Paris, FR by Flora Manata, on Flickr

IMG_5264 by Tobias Schwarz, on Flickr

interesting book by UndaJ, on Flickr

Back when we were in Paris (after London, before Belfast) I took a bunch of images. But for some reason I've barely uploaded any. To that end, I've decided I'll try to get some up, starting with this shot of the city taken from the Eiffel tower (which exp by Joel Gibson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 2015 by Michel www.darnoc.fr, on Flickr

Paris by Tony Popa Nistorescu, on Flickr

Paris by Sergey Galyonkin, on Flickr

Paris by Sergey Galyonkin, on Flickr

Paris by Sergey Galyonkin, on Flickr

2012 Parijs 0420 by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris by ankur.mistry, on Flickr

paris24 by Jenia Stozzi, on Flickr


paris12 by Jenia Stozzi, on Flickr

paris14 by Jenia Stozzi, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbschofield/22223153098/


Opera Royal Chateau de Versailles by Thomas Laconis, sur Flickr


Éole, Musée des Arts & Métiers, Paris by Julien Fromentin, sur Flickr


VERSAILLES by Aldric C, sur Flickr


Paris by mathieu mall, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

lightroom_7285_ musée nationnal de la marine by JEAN PIERRE BOISTE, on Flickr

Untitled by Leo G., on Flickr

Jump by Stéphane Dégremont, on Flickr

IMG_3325-Opera Garnier by Reietto, on Flickr

Arc De Triomphe by Deniz K, on Flickr

IMG_8472 by joey72ho, on Flickr

IMG_3454-Eglise Saint Gervase by Reietto, on Flickr

Paris, France by Sébastien POIX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P8150018d8u by Dr. Werner Deck, on Flickr

P8150010d8u by Dr. Werner Deck, on Flickr

P8150017d8u by Dr. Werner Deck, on Flickr

Paris by Patrick Nouhailler, on Flickr

Les Pavillons "Sensations Futures" by mamnic47 - Plus de 4,5 millions de vues - Merci !, on Flickr

Paris By Dawn #4 by Jack Wattiaux, on Flickr

Passerelle de Solférino (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

paris montmartre by HERVE PHOTOS, on Flickr

Louvre by Deniz K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 2015 by Michel www.darnoc.fr, on Flickr

Paris 2015 by Michel www.darnoc.fr, on Flickr

Coucher de Lune sur la Cathédrale. PARIS by Raphaël Grinevald, on Flickr

_MG_2727 by Julie Labinocline, on Flickr

paris france pollution by christian vicq, on Flickr

and there was a light in the dark by Markus Laine, on Flickr

Le Pont Neuf , Paris by remi fabre, on Flickr

KS_20151028_0089 by Karan Sarnaik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

paris, champs Elysees by rama_kanta_kamar, on Flickr

Petit Palais by Jean-Jacques ROUSSET, on Flickr

Untitled by Jean-Jacques ROUSSET, on Flickr

Untitled by Jean-Jacques ROUSSET, on Flickr

2015_06_13C-39 by Javier Rodríguez Genet, on Flickr

Le Panthéon (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

La Défense by Jonathan Palfrey, on Flickr

20151009-DSC_2003.jpg by Sean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont des Arts (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

365 GTC/4. by Nino - www.thelittlespotters.fr, on Flickr

IMG_2085 by diegosuarez86, on Flickr

IMG_2091 by diegosuarez86, on Flickr

IMG_2113 by diegosuarez86, on Flickr

IMG_2158 by diegosuarez86, on Flickr

Jardin des Plantes by thierry masson, on Flickr

Night Walk at La Defense by Bernardo Ricci Armani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_1017509 by Rae Hong, on Flickr

IMG_1527 by Dorin Moise, on Flickr

Hotel Baltimore Paris Champs-Elysees by Demis de Haan, on Flickr

Pavillons -Sensations Futures- Saint-Gobain -2 by Duc, on Flickr

Pavillons -Sensations Futures- Saint-Gobain -3 by Duc, on Flickr

sacre coeur view, France paris by Aly Abidali, on Flickr

Paris at night by Pablo Fernández, on Flickr

Viewing The World in Black and White by Martin H, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Montmartre by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


L'opera Garnier Paris by Frédéric Muller, sur Flickr


Paris by Ace Shooting, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parisian Summer by Damien Seidel, on Flickr

Paris, Louvre by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr

Paris by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr

Sacre Coeur by David James, on Flickr

Selfie time by David James, on Flickr

w_IMG_6592.jpg by Alex Vaughn, on Flickr

Le Grand Palais by gibizet, on Flickr

Palais Garnier by Christophe B, on Flickr

Notre Dame in Paris by Moritz Wicklein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montmartre by velton, on Flickr

Paris by Antoine Dellenbach Photography, on Flickr

Paris, France by ISABEL LEONG, on Flickr

Paris, France by ISABEL LEONG, on Flickr

Halloween Blues... by majeed ekbal, on Flickr

DSC_1035 by Donnie Roberts, on Flickr

DSC_1040 by Donnie Roberts, on Flickr

la Seine by Louis Labbez, on Flickr

Paris HDR by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, Francia by nicolas aiello, on Flickr

Hanging around by Bruno Casonato, on Flickr

Paris, Francia by nicolas aiello, on Flickr

Paris, Francia by nicolas aiello, on Flickr

Paris, Francia by nicolas aiello, on Flickr

10112015-DSCF7389 by Manfred Rocker, on Flickr

Autour du Sacré Coeur by sébastien amiet;l, on Flickr

Paris, Francia by nicolas aiello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by MissRoxyMusic Music, on Flickr

Paris, France by MissRoxyMusic Music, on Flickr

Paris, France by MissRoxyMusic Music, on Flickr

Paris, France by MissRoxyMusic Music, on Flickr

La Defense Paris France by gilles letang, on Flickr

Le dôme des Invalides by fabien de-saint-cyr, on Flickr

happy hour 4716 by Maryna Shutova, on Flickr

Sunset on Jussieu University by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr

[email protected] by snapple_muc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notre-Dame de Paris by EvgenyR1981, on Flickr

... by Gabriel M. A., on Flickr

Postering the art gallery by Olivier Membrive, on Flickr

mariados by Tavo Tabo, on Flickr

2015_11_07_11_17_08_HDR by Luigi Mengato, on Flickr

2015_11_06_19_44_04_HDR by Luigi Mengato, on Flickr

IMG_0291_DxO-1 by JP Kadeyan, on Flickr

Flamme de la Liberté (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notre-Dame By Night by majeed ekbal, on Flickr

L'Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel by Vincent Fargeix, on Flickr

IMG_0458 by Jean-Maël Cordier, on Flickr

IMG_0485 by Jean-Maël Cordier, on Flickr

IMG_0551 by Jean-Maël Cordier, on Flickr

IMG_0564 by Jean-Maël Cordier, on Flickr

IMG_0599 by Jean-Maël Cordier, on Flickr

Woman on a bicycle in traffic by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5469b by John Donges, on Flickr

20e Arrondissement, Paris by Patrick Nouhailler, on Flickr

Old Beauty by Martin Koegl, on Flickr

Louvre Museum by Moshe Ashkenazi, on Flickr

Eiffel tower view by Moshe Ashkenazi, on Flickr

PARIS BALADE DSC_0094 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Place Saint-Sulpice, Paris, 2015 © Fred Penfold - All Rights Reserved by Fred Penfold, on Flickr

Guitarist and friends on the bank of the Seine, Paris, 2015 © Fred Penfold - All Rights Reserved by Fred Penfold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#prayforparis #jesuisparis by Stéphane Marcault, on Flickr

Paris, city of lights by George Pachantouris, on Flickr

State of Emergency by ***BRIO***, on Flickr

Je suis Paris... by Igor, on Flickr

Paris by tomosang, on Flickr

The Peace Monument, Paris by Jainbow, on Flickr

Paris the world is with you by Jason Sturgess, on Flickr

For Paris. by Billy Au, on Flickr

Vive la France, vive la vie by Enrique de la Cruz, on Flickr

RIP to the victims


----------



## christos-greece

La fête des Vendanges Montmartre 2015 by jean-marc, on Flickr

Lighting candles by David BARRIE, on Flickr

Sacre Coeur Paris by Heiner Adams, on Flickr

La Conciergerie (Explore 18/12/13) by Didier Massé, on Flickr

Grand Arch SeLa Grande Arche de la Défense and the Yaacov Agam Fountain by ArkiWilfred, on Flickr

Musee Rodin Sculpture Garden by ArkiWilfred, on Flickr

Pray for Paris by www.lotophotos.com, on Flickr

Ne s'éteindre pas la lumière à Paris by Enricodot ♫♪♭, on Flickr


----------



## Nuhoangcaooc

christos-greece said:


> Paris 2015 by Michel www.darnoc.fr, on Flickr
> 
> Paris by Tony Popa Nistorescu, on Flickr
> 
> Paris by Sergey Galyonkin, on Flickr
> 
> Paris by Sergey Galyonkin, on Flickr
> 
> Paris by Sergey Galyonkin, on Flickr
> 
> 2012 Parijs 0420 by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr
> 
> Notre Dame de Paris by ankur.mistry, on Flickr
> 
> paris24 by Jenia Stozzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> paris12 by Jenia Stozzi, on Flickr
> 
> paris14 by Jenia Stozzi, on Flickr


Wow, Christos-Greece, My idol ! ^^ Thanks for the awesome pictures, Thanks Christos-Greece :heart:. Great shot !! I love your post :heart:

Follow me, France is one of the world's most romantic countries. Paris the most romantic city in the world and i love this city. ^^

Let's Pray for Paris, Pray for peace. May God bless France. :heart: France is a romantic country. I wish all the best luck to your country. I love France. :heart:


----------



## christos-greece

#jesuisparis by Olivier Ortelpa, on Flickr

DSC_7490_12381 by Michael Winnant, on Flickr

Pimax by HBA_JIJO, on Flickr

Champ de Mars, Paris by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Champ de Mars, Paris by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Paris Novembre 2015 - 60 Parc de La Villette, Porte de Pantin by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Let's Do It (Let's Fall in Love) by Xin Zhang, on Flickr

Eiffel's underworld by Andrés Caldera, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Chimère by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


Wipe them out! by Loïc Lagarde, sur Flickr


Fluctuat nec mergitur #paris #toureiffel by Pras viedegeek, sur Flickr


Par15-102 by Bart de Grood, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sammers05/7129326821/


Décors de toiture de la cour de marbre (Versailles) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, sur Flickr


L'entrée du château de Versailles by ADANT Frédéric, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/izakodak/23004445681/


----------



## christos-greece

Les roses du quai d'Orléans. Île Saint Louis. PARIS by Raphaël Grinevald, on Flickr

Beautiful Paris by night- Night view on the Invalides by jackfre2, on Flickr

Veduta di Parigi dalla Cattedrale di Notre-Dame by Claudio Lanzi, on Flickr

© Marion Le Bert _ Après attentats 13 Novembre 2015 • Paris by Marion Le Bert, on Flickr

Sacre Coeur basilica under the cloud by Moshe Ashkenazi, on Flickr

Veduta di Parigi dalla Cattedrale di Notre-Dame 3 by Claudio Lanzi, on Flickr

Parigi by Claudio Lanzi, on Flickr

Birds feeding by josno78, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Japan Bridge, la passerelle Kupka by leblogdedenis, sur Flickr


La Défense by Tallaetsa, sur Flickr


Paris La Defense by Laurence L, sur Flickr


Paris is Gotham I by Sean Fast, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris-2354.jpg by Christian-B, on Flickr

Montagnes de France by Zoran M., on Flickr

Paris-1990.jpg by Christian-B, on Flickr

Along the Seine by Jared Morgan, on Flickr

Paris, Place Saint Michel by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr

Roue Concorde by manakel, on Flickr

Noël🎊! Taken last year 2014. #noël #christmas #merrychristmas #xmas #2015 #fujifilm #x100s #photo #photoftheday #picoftheday #champselysees #paris #france #french #europe #travel #travelgram #travelling #vacation #holiday #wanderlust #trav by Melvin Yue, on Flickr

Romane by Paul SKG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, Gare du Nord by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr

Joyeux Noel ~ Merry Christmas by J. Michel (aka: Mitch) Carriere, on Flickr

. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Paris 巴黎 by Leslie's, on Flickr

Paris 巴黎 by Leslie's, on Flickr

Paris 巴黎 by Leslie's, on Flickr

Paris, France - November, 2015 by Juan Ramos, on Flickr

Paris, France - November, 2015 by Juan Ramos, on Flickr

EPCOT Christmas 2015_2 by Scott Parker, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all*
*Joyeux Noël à tous*
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Au fisheye aussi ! by mamnic47 - Over 5 millions views.Thks!, on Flickr

«Un cadeau pour la Terre» pour la biodiversité by mamnic47 - Over 5 millions views.Thks!, on Flickr

Passez sous le ventre de le baleine ! by mamnic47 - Over 5 millions views.Thks!, on Flickr

Une baleine de 33 mètres échouée à Paris ! by mamnic47 - Over 5 millions views.Thks!, on Flickr

Paris IMG_1179-151107.jpg by Richard Mirabella, on Flickr

ParisSAM IMG_8904-151108.jpg by Richard Mirabella, on Flickr

ParisSAM IMG_8775-151105.jpg by Richard Mirabella, on Flickr

Paris _MG_2412-151103.jpg by Richard Mirabella, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Bentley 4 ¼ Litre Saloon - Rue de la Paix. PARIS by R.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Lost in Paris. by Mathieu Bonnevie, sur Flickr


Maserati 200si in Paris by Ugo Missana, sur Flickr


Aventador Tron & G63 by Ugo Missana, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris by coastal creature, sur Flickr


Fountain by Ben Kinrade, sur Flickr


a view in Montemartre by Eric Chan, sur Flickr


dine by razami hussin, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

EyeEm Masterclass EyeEm Best Shots Streetphotography Open Edit Paris Eye4photography Street Photography Cityscapes Architecture Shootermag at Place d'Iéna by jcl_paris, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Olivier Lacanal, on Flickr

p1512-Paris-50.jpg by Axel P, on Flickr

Ponte de Bir Hakeim by Davit Khutsishvili, on Flickr

DSCN1507 by Keisha Rose, on Flickr

DSCN1513 by Keisha Rose, on Flickr

DSCN1544 by Keisha Rose, on Flickr

DSCN1564 by Keisha Rose, on Flickr

Paris 2015 - Bord de Seine by Michel www.darnoc.fr, on Flickr

Paris 2015 - Bord de Seine by Michel www.darnoc.fr, on Flickr

Paris 2015 - Bord de Seine by Michel www.darnoc.fr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trio: Pyramide Louvre Moon by Nik Phot, on Flickr

Aventador SV by Paul SKG, on Flickr

IMG_9918 by Anissa Rashid, on Flickr

IMG_9958 by Anissa Rashid, on Flickr

IMG_0124 by Anissa Rashid, on Flickr

A walk through the bridge by Allan Masson, on Flickr

Avenue Kléber by David Fielding, on Flickr

21072015 - Paris Tour Eiffel by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris - Metro Madeleine Ligne 14 by Guillaume Bessonat, sur Flickr


Daru Stairs with Victory of Samothrace, Musee du Louvre, Paris by Nico Geerlings, sur Flickr


ON THE QUAYSIDE ... by Mohsan', sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

sunny spiral staircase by Eric Chan, sur Flickr


Mme Vigée Le Brun at Grand Palais by jmvnoos in Paris, sur Flickr


Exhibition at Grand Palais. by Eriko S/VOLAT, sur Flickr


Musée Gustave Moreau, Paris by Bernard Lafond, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Cyclops by Guillaume VX, sur Flickr


WindowPattern.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, sur Flickr


Sans titre by Ian Kirschner, sur Flickr


INS5203 by _RoScO_, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

French touch by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


The rainbow by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


Long Exposure | Justine Magny by Justine Magny, sur Flickr


PARIS by Ulrich Lambert, sur Flickr


Eglise St Augustin, Paris by David Fernandes - Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

charpentier said:


> Flânerie au Passage Pommeraye by Bertrand Thiéfaine, sur Flickr


This one is from Nantes. Can't believe I got to correct you once! :-O


----------



## charpentier

^^ You're right, it's fixed, and still a beautiful place


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ yes, and also very Parisian. Maybe even more so than Bordeaux.


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Padhraic Flavin, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxumbourg, Paris by wheresshelly, on Flickr

Boat, Bridge, And Church by Michael, on Flickr

The Right Bank by Michael, on Flickr

View from Notre Dam by Supratim Das, on Flickr

Untitled by Miwok, on Flickr

IMG_20151220_100230480 by Eduardo Behr, on Flickr

IMG_20151221_162251580_HDR by Eduardo Behr, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Louvre by Troy Durbin, sur Flickr


Un fronton Premier Empire... by frediquessy, sur Flickr


Gare du nord by frediquessy, sur Flickr


La Madeleine, Front by Matthew Huntbach, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Jardin du Luxembourg by Ben Kinrade, sur Flickr


View from beneath the trees by Martyn Davis, sur Flickr


South View of the cathedral by Martyn Davis, sur Flickr


Terrace of Club Musique l'Improviste by Martyn Davis, sur Flickr


Ile de la Cite Island and Notre Dame de Paris by Martyn Davis, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

dans la Rue de Lappe #2 by Paolo Pizzimenti, on Flickr

So much beauty in one picture - Louvre Museum & My ♥ by Moshe Ashkenazi Photography, on Flickr

2015-12-282015-12-28_Q8B5867 © Sylvain Collet_HDR_edit © Sylvain Collet.jpg by sylvain.collet, on Flickr

Rue du Chevalier de la Barre by Guy Ripoll, on Flickr

Hôtel Scribe - Paris (France) by frédéric araujo, on Flickr

La tour Eiffel illuminée en bleu blanc rouge - Fluctuat nec Mergitur - Liberté, égalité, fraternité by Yann Caradec, on Flickr

Printemps Haussman by David Fernandes - Photographe, on Flickr

"Ciel de feu sur Saint Michel". PARIS by Raphaël Grinevald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2054 by Bettina Bamberg, on Flickr

DSC_1258 by Stephanie Elliott, on Flickr

DSC_0997 by Stephanie Elliott, on Flickr

DSC_1009 by Stephanie Elliott, on Flickr

'Et lumiere fut'.. dans ma ville.. by Babi Ana...., on Flickr

Au pont de Crimée by Paolo Pizzimenti, on Flickr

2012 Parijs 1040 by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2012 Parijs 1064 by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

_hosted on flickr_


----------



## christos-greece

Oh soleil by ixos, on Flickr


Rue Titon - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Avenue des Champs-Élysées, Paris by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde, Paris by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

upload by Ishak J, on Flickr

20151005_5159 paris street by Bill Strong, on Flickr

20151005_5160 Paris in the rain by Bill Strong, on Flickr

Paris Novembre 2015 - 276 Porte de Pantin by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Falafel bar by Cedric BRULE, on Flickr

Paris Memories-HDR by Andy Searle, on Flickr

Paris by Roland Wich, on Flickr

Paris by Roland Wich, on Flickr

La poupe vue depuis la promenade du quai réaménagé et redevenu piétonnier by mamnic47 - Over 5 millions views.Thks!, on Flickr

DSC_6374 by carpe|noctem, on Flickr

DSC_6325 by carpe|noctem, on Flickr

DSC_6135 by carpe|noctem, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

La Défense / Tour AREVA et Coeur Défense by Quentin DROMER, on Flickr










La Défense / Tour EDF by Quentin DROMER, on Flickr










La Défense by Quentin DROMER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel Tower at Dawn - Paris by BOC Photography, on Flickr

Bell Ringer by NEXtographer, on Flickr

2015 08 16 14-37-24-24.jpg by Paul Franklin, on Flickr

2015 08 18 16-08-12-64.jpg by Paul Franklin, on Flickr

2015 08 18 16-05-23-58.jpg by Paul Franklin, on Flickr

Montmartre by Edem KUGBE, on Flickr

#goodevening #life #journey #путешествие #счастливый #Voyage #vie #viver #viaggio #heureux #amazing #Reise #schön #travel #trip #жить #piękny #boanoite #buenasnoches #pour #amazing #cute #happy #cool #smile #красивый #moi #Paris #France #siene by Rodrigo Cardozo Castro, on Flickr

Les illuminations de la Madeleine. by Frankyyy007, on Flickr


----------



## Santi.M

Where is this?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ it's a gangway between Boulevard Saint Germain and Rue Saint André des Arts, at the Odéon metro station.


----------



## christos-greece

Bentley Continental S1 Fastabck - Traversée de Paris 2016 by Nino - www.thelittlespotters.fr, on Flickr

G E N E R A T i O N S by Michael S. Schwarzer, on Flickr

La Tour Eiffel by Anastasiia Kisurina, on Flickr

La Tour Eiffel by Anastasiia Kisurina, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris by Nick Quintero, on Flickr

20150628_153942_P1360010 by Enrique Peregrino, on Flickr

Paris! by Urška Šparemblek, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Le BHV / Marais by tado_w, sur Flickr


Rue Chanoinesse by tado_w, sur Flickr


Plant Shop - Ile de la cite by Patrick M, sur Flickr


Wisteria Lane by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


Place Furstenberg by dprezat, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

mandarin-paris-01 by Дмитрий Кругляк, sur Flickr


Paris roof tops, terrace, early evening by Coralie Mercier, sur Flickr


Paris by Carla Salgueiro, sur Flickr


Pointofview by CHRISTOPHE CORREY, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Illuminated by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Eifel Tower by Jiri H, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Kent Wang, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris, Noel 2014 by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Basilique du Sacré-Cœur by Raquel Endless, on Flickr

An evening stroll by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre Dame... by José Pestana, on Flickr

Paris en Janvier 2016 108 - Canal Saint-Martin by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Kiss by Agathe L, on Flickr


Me, Myself and I by Agathe L, on Flickr


Les canotiers by Agathe L, on Flickr


Seine by Agathe L, on Flickr


Cheese ! by Agathe L, on Flickr


Moineaux by Agathe L, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Belle vue by Agathe L, on Flickr


Enfance by Agathe L, on Flickr


Insouciance by Agathe L, on Flickr


Jardin des Plantes by Agathe L, on Flickr


Jardin des Plantes by Agathe L, on Flickr


Détail by Agathe L, on Flickr


Mosquée by Agathe L, on Flickr


Mosquée by Agathe L, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Bibliothèque by Agathe L, on Flickr


Trempette by Agathe L, on Flickr


Montmartre by Agathe L, on Flickr


Montmartre by Agathe L, on Flickr


Café by Agathe L, on Flickr


Strange pastries... by Agathe L, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Golden Hour by Agathe L, on Flickr


Saint-Michel by Agathe L, on Flickr


Montsouris by Agathe L, on Flickr


Crémieux by Agathe L, on Flickr


Prunus by Agathe L, on Flickr


Street by Agathe L, on Flickr


Street by Agathe L, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Roue 26 Juillet by Agathe L, on Flickr


Concorde by Agathe L, on Flickr


Elysée by Agathe L, on Flickr


Selfie by Agathe L, on Flickr


Galeries Vivienne 31 Mai by Agathe L, on Flickr


Café de la Paix by Agathe L, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Jardin Albert Kahn by Agathe L, on Flickr


Jardin d'acclimatation by Agathe L, on Flickr


Fontaine, je ne... by Agathe L, on Flickr


Behind by Agathe L, on Flickr


Feeling small ? by Agathe L, on Flickr


The Fountain by Agathe L, on Flickr


Confiteor Deo by Agathe L, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

There is some amazing pics of Paris.^


----------



## christos-greece

160120-D-LN567-057 by Ash Carter, on Flickr

Terrase by c'estlavie!, on Flickr

160120-D-LN567-068 by Ash Carter, on Flickr

Montmartre @Paris by Benjamin MOUROT, on Flickr

Rive gauche - Pont des Arts II by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Fin de journée sur le Sénat by Guillaume CHANSON, on Flickr

Paris #3 by Andrea Esposito, on Flickr

Paris, Champs-Élysées by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Kiosque 7 by Coralie Mercier, sur Flickr


Rue de Buci [Paris] by David Turney, sur Flickr


peace by CHRISTOPHE CORREY, sur Flickr


Lecture by valfoto91, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Les Belles Américaines by Robert Picher, sur Flickr


Fontaine Wallace grand modèle by Robert Picher, sur Flickr


Place de la Contrescarpe, rue Mouffetard by Robert Picher, sur Flickr


Statue "La France renaissante" à l'est de l'Île aux Cygnes by Robert Picher, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Into the blue by Mark Dodge Medlin, sur Flickr


Ground Controle Paris rue Ordener Paris XVIII arr by lautreryves, sur Flickr


Rythmes & Géométrie by Thomas K., sur Flickr


Paris_plage_Ourcq-10 by Julien Peyrafitte, sur Flickr


Artist | Justine Magny by Justine Magny, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Rue des Carmes by Robert Picher, sur Flickr


Hôtel de Sully by Robert Picher, sur Flickr


La Sorbonne sur la place du même nom by Robert Picher, sur Flickr


place du pantheon by Henry Lam, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Along the Seine II by A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Which is the highest ? by A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Paris La Defense France by Gilles Letang, sur Flickr


Bastille Day by www.lekorbo.be, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris Cherry Blossom by Albert Hastings, sur Flickr


Les Arènes de Lutèce by Vania Wolf, sur Flickr


Musée Cluny, (Musée National du Moyen Age), Paris by Albert Hastings, sur Flickr


Au Vierux Paris d'Arcole est 1512-4.jpg by Albert Hastings, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Grand Palais, Avenue des Champs-Élysées DSC0206 by Troy David Johnston, sur Flickr


fontaine saint michel by Henry Lam, sur Flickr


jardin du luxembourg by Henry Lam, sur Flickr


Place de l'Odéon by BAILLOT Alain, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arc de triomphe by lh photo, on Flickr


French genius by lh photo, on Flickr


le génie de la bastille by lh photo, on Flickr

Paris, France by jan buchholtz, on Flickr

Sacré Coeur by Jan Gorter, on Flickr

metro, paris, france by víctor patiño george, on Flickr

Dome des Invalides by Jan Gorter, on Flickr

Rive gauche - Pont des Arts II by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Château de Monte-Cristo, Port-Marly, Yvelines, France. by Grangeburn, sur Flickr


Château de Saint-Germain-en-Laye, France by Grangeburn, sur Flickr


Saint-Germain-en-Laye chateau by alan Cowperthwaite, sur Flickr


img_4419 by Jean-Francois Bouzereau, sur Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M

http://max_kiev.livejournal.com


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr

Rue de Rivoli - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Old Friends by beloy, on Flickr

Who shot it better? by beloy, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur by Brian Helfrecht, on Flickr

Montmartre street Paris France by Ulrike Rodrigues, on Flickr

Rue Chappe Paris France by Ulrike Rodrigues, on Flickr

Bassin Octagonal and Grand Roue at Jardin des Tuileries Paris France by Ulrike Rodrigues, on Flickr

Place du Panthéon. Paris, France by Michael Vincent, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^fantastic set, this one


----------



## christos-greece

Paris sera toujours Paris... by modestino68, on Flickr

Citroen Showroom by fernando herrera, on Flickr

Paris on rooftops, Place de la République by Flora Metayer, on Flickr

Paris on rooftops by Flora Metayer, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III, Paris by Flávio Silva, on Flickr

Metropolitan Paris by Flávio Silva, on Flickr

1V2A2949 by Laurent DONNARD, on Flickr

1V2A3008 by Laurent DONNARD, on Flickr

DSC_0715 by Coraline Derré, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Parisian walk by Nicoet, sur Flickr


Canal de l'Ourq by MonsieurBond, sur Flickr


Architectures Billancourt by MonsieurBond, sur Flickr


Église de la Madeleine by Sébastien (m43photos), sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Maison de la Radio 16 by philchuck, sur Flickr


Auditorium Maison de la Radio by www.lekorbo.be, sur Flickr


musée des Travaux publics, Paris 16e by Xavier de Jauréguiberry, sur Flickr


Eye's by www.lekorbo.be, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Vue de Saint-Denis depuis la rue de la Bonne / View of Saint-Denis from rue de la bonne by Sébastien (m43photos), sur Flickr


DSC04333 by evgenij Zadunaiskii, sur Flickr


Night Shot ND by www.lekorbo.be, sur Flickr


FEU D'ARTIFICE DU 14 JUILLET by Cédric MEURENS, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris from Tour Saint Jacques.jpg by Albert Hastings, sur Flickr


BNF et l'UPMC vues de la Tour Saint-Jacques by Yann Caradec, sur Flickr


view of tower - paris by Jorge, sur Flickr


Green Frame in the city by Alexis Carlhian, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20151008_5417 wrought iron balconies in Paris by Bill Strong, on Flickr

20151008_5418 Paris Metro train by Bill Strong, on Flickr

DSC04992 by Kurt Loup, on Flickr

DSC04954 by Kurt Loup, on Flickr

IMG_9801 by Kurt Loup, on Flickr

DSC05038 by Kurt Loup, on Flickr

Paris by night Noel 2015 Bleu blanc rouge Stage by Laurent T by Laurent Tiné, on Flickr

Paris by night Noel Bleu blanc rouge Stage by Laurent T by Laurent Tiné, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vitor Mendes & Kizomba Prague team training in Paris August 2015 by Tery & Vitor Tavares Mendes, on Flickr

Vitor Mendes & Kizomba Prague team training in Paris August 2015 by Tery & Vitor Tavares Mendes, on Flickr

Vitor Mendes & Kizomba Prague team training in Paris August 2015 by Tery & Vitor Tavares Mendes, on Flickr

Vitor Mendes & Kizomba Prague team training in Paris August 2015 by Tery & Vitor Tavares Mendes, on Flickr

Vitor Mendes & Kizomba Prague team training in Paris August 2015 by Tery & Vitor Tavares Mendes, on Flickr

Paris-2049.jpg by Christian-B, on Flickr

IMG_4266.jpg by Fabrice Croize, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by JONATHAN CORBETT, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Panthéon, Paris by Julien Fromentin, sur Flickr


Paris Roofs by mathieu mall, sur Flickr


Cathédrale Notre-Dame & Tour Jussieu, Paris by Julien Fromentin, sur Flickr


La Défense by Vincent Hédou, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reflet matinal du Pont Alexandre III by Guillaume CHANSON, on Flickr

Rester zen... by pierre, on Flickr

Paris Février 2016 - 199 - les bâtiments le long du Parc Clichy-Batignolles Martin-Luther-King by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Paris Février 2016 - 200 - le futur Tribinal de Paris le long du Parc Clichy-Batignolles Martin-Luther-King by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

The view from the Eiffel Tower at night by Amaris Woo, on Flickr

The view from the Eiffel Tower at night by Amaris Woo, on Flickr

DSC06006 by RobbieGoD, on Flickr

DSC06005 by RobbieGoD, on Flickr

La Conciergerie by pourkoiaps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Panthéon (Paris) by Chuck"Diesal" Seaton, on Flickr

The Panthéon (Paris) by Chuck"Diesal" Seaton, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg (Luxembourg Gardens) by Chuck"Diesal" Seaton, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg (Luxembourg Gardens) by Chuck"Diesal" Seaton, on Flickr

On The Grounds of the Louvre by Chuck"Diesal" Seaton, on Flickr

The Sights and Museums of Paris by Chuck"Diesal" Seaton, on Flickr

The Sights and Museums of Paris by Chuck"Diesal" Seaton, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris by Chuck"Diesal" Seaton, on Flickr

Paris by Giorgia Canali, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

christos-greece said:


> Rester zen... by pierre, on Flickr


Taken on March 12, 2016... The guy is still at it, what a legend! I saw him in 2011.


----------



## GB1

Does anyone have any pictures of residential areas of Paris that they can share ?


----------



## kisssme

GB1 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of residential areas of Paris that they can share ?


like this?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

GB1 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of residential areas of Paris that they can share ?


Most neighbourhoods in Paris retain the residential function, even the tiny and historical 1st district has a density of 9.5k per square kilometre (and keep in mind that a large chunk of it is the Tuileries garden). 

When you're looking at pics like this you're looking at residential Paris:


choux d'enfer Vers2 DXOFP LM+21_P2159 by Michel, on Flickr


Paris by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr


Paris 2016 by Colleen McKinney, on Flickr


20151008_5417 wrought iron balconies in Paris by Bill Strong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Laura Brunton, on Flickr

Paris by Laura Brunton, on Flickr

Paris by Laura Brunton, on Flickr

Pont des Arts by Jack Heald, on Flickr

VEINS OF PARIS by Robert Průcha, on Flickr

Road to Trade by Lilian Thoumire, on Flickr

Paris, Notre Dame by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr

Selfie en Velib by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## GB1

Alexandru.mircea I was meaning more like suburban residential areas but thanks for the response.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

There are plenty of interesting Outer Paris municipalities but they tend to fall out of the scope of this thread tbh. I have been thinking of starting a thread dedicated to beautiful / interesting Outer Paris places but it would be a lot of hard work and frustration because they are very poorly documented, there's hardly anything on Flickr for most of them. It's the same for my town, for which I started a tumblr page (see the signature), but so far I am limited to mobile phone pics which are of poor quality.


----------



## christos-greece

alexandru.mircea said:


> Taken on March 12, 2016... The guy is still at it, what a legend! I saw him in 2011.


View from Sacre Coeur, Paris, France by Solis Winters, on Flickr

View from Sacre Coeur, Paris, France by Solis Winters, on Flickr




Paris by Roland Wich, on Flickr

Paris Février 2016 - 232 - Boulevard de Clichy by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Paris Février 2016 - 234 - Boulevard de Clichy by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Paris, France by Solis Winters, on Flickr

Before the storm by Matthias Ripp, on Flickr

Paris - A vélo by mathieu trentedeux, on Flickr

Half - Demi by Jean-Pierre Ardelle, on Flickr

SAM_1322 by pablo paolucci, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

La Défense by Aurélien Le Roch, no Flickr

Postcard from Paris by Aurélien Le Roch, no Flickr

Paris - Montmartre Sunrise by Jean Claude Castor, no Flickr

Paris - Notre Dame Panorama by Jean Claude Castor, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Standing Watch by FarFromRome, on Flickr

#paris #france #streetphotography #street #photooftheday #photo #bw #bnw #bnw_planet #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #monochrome #monochromatic #bnwmood #bnw_captures #bnw_city #bnw_life #bnw_society #streetphoto #photoshoot #photograph #leicacam by valere geslot, on Flickr

Entre by Stéphane Dégremont, on Flickr

Paris, Préfecture de Police by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr

LE GRAND PALAIS by Odile CARLIER, on Flickr

天色 by Yun-Wen, on Flickr

SAM_1299 by pablo paolucci, on Flickr

The Banks Of The Seine. Paris. by Al Sanin, on Flickr

Rue des Blancs Manteaux - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_7505160 by caploncour, on Flickr

Good morning! On my blog annacossack.com sharing the best street style photos from PFW 16 (direct link in bio) / Доброе утро! В блоге annacossack.com полный фотоотчет с Парижской недели моды (прямая ссылка в профиле) #paris #Parigi #pfw #pfw16 #parisfashi by Anna Konevskaya, on Flickr

Hello by julia larrigue, on Flickr

PARIS - Day 4 - Gare du Nord by AZM-GRAPHIX, on Flickr

Museé de l'Armée at night by fennelouski, on Flickr

Getting Pretty Close by fennelouski, on Flickr

Notre dame sunset tour eiffel bastille by lh photo, on Flickr

Sacré-Coeur, Montmartre by Ludo Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

place de la Concorde by JeeMkac66, on Flickr

Place Vendôme by JeeMkac66, on Flickr

#pariscartepostale #parisweloveyou #picfromparis #streetlife #parismaville #bnw_life #monochrome #instablackandwhite #monoart #insta_bw #igersparis #bw_lover #bw_crew #bw_wednesday #insta_pick_bw #bwstyles_gf #bnw_europe #bnw_worldwide #bnw #blackandwithe by geometre18, on Flickr

Pont Neuf metro station, Paris - Métro Pont Neuf, quai du Louvre by j.logo, on Flickr

Escuela del Louvre by Carlos Reusser Monsalvez, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris by Vince Mako, on Flickr

Sunny morning at Arc de Triomphe, Paris! by ...Winston..., on Flickr

Clara by Paul SKG, on Flickr

Rue Soufflot by Rafael Monroy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marais Mars 2016 by Emma-Jane Browne, on Flickr

Marais Mars 2016 by Emma-Jane Browne, on Flickr

Every city has locals by fennelouski, on Flickr

Sarah @ the Louvre by fennelouski, on Flickr

Fancy by fennelouski, on Flickr

@stevenfaure_ wallie in Paris #longexposure #skate #paris #france #skatelife #wallie by florian lanni, on Flickr

Parisian roof top #paris #rooftop #photooftheday #panorama #france #photooftheday #iphone5 by Carole Chevallet, on Flickr

This time, from Printemps roof top #paris #rooftop #panorama #printemps #bw #france #iphone5 by Carole Chevallet, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007

Some pics from the suburban city of *Saint-Germain-en-Laye*, west of Paris.

Saint-Germain-en-Laye, France by Grangeburn, sur Flickr

Saint-Germain-en-Laye, France by Grangeburn, sur Flickr

Saint-Germain-en-Laye, France. by Grangeburn, sur Flickr


The castle

Château de Saint-Germain-en-Laye by brangal, sur Flickr

SAINT-GERMAIN-EN-LAYE by thierry masson, sur Flickr

Paris as seen from Saint-Germain

Saint Germain pano LM 1385_1386 by Michel, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mercedes C63 AMG S by Milan Durkovic, on Flickr

Notre Dame by Massimo Verduri, on Flickr

Y1A7177 by Ninara, on Flickr

Y1A7187 by Ninara, on Flickr

Y1A7186 by Ninara, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Old ladies by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Paris by Nathalie Fayaud, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007

*Paris stands with Brussels*

Peace for Bruxelles : Paris with Bruxelles by For.me.it's.you, sur Flickr


----------



## Phcg

La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr

La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr

La Défense, Paris by Etienne Ehret, no Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sacre Coeur from the tower by Justin Wotherspoon, on Flickr

2009-09_IMG_2260 copie by Réal Filion, on Flickr

2009-09_IMG_2223_20160107 by Réal Filion, on Flickr

Paris - View from Notre Dame by Alessio Catelli, on Flickr

2009-09_IMG_1875_20151103 by Réal Filion, on Flickr

2009-09_IMG_1889_20151104_97 by Réal Filion, on Flickr

2009-09_IMG_1646_20160119 by Réal Filion, on Flickr

Untitled by Laura Minsk, on Flickr

Paris - View from Notre Dame by Alessio Catelli, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr

La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr

La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Phcg

Paris Saint Lazare by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Phcg

Paris Sunset by Paul Nelson, no Flickr

Paris by Philippe LEJEANVRE, no Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bio-Marché by CollardGreens, on Flickr

Afternoon Sip - Montmartre by Dave L's, on Flickr

Paris 03.04.2016 0J5A5957 by MUMU.09, on Flickr

Untitled by Vincenzo Pisani, on Flickr

Début de printemps à Paris by Géraud de St G, on Flickr

Paris, France by Grangeburn, on Flickr

urban sunset by Jaume Escofet, on Flickr

Paris, Café Panis by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Schtroumpf les mariés ! #👨*❤*💋*👨 #💍 #🚙 # #parisauthentic @paris_authentic #2cv #smurfs #schtroumpfs #schlumpf #pitufo #citroën2cv by Arnaud BRECHT, on Flickr

My Return Ticket by World Travel • www.myreturnticket.org, on Flickr

My Return Ticket by World Travel • www.myreturnticket.org, on Flickr

Contre la loi travail El Khomri by dprezat, on Flickr

Contre la loi travail El Khomri by dprezat, on Flickr

Paris at night by RIKMAN, on Flickr

Perfect weather 😍 .the grass is so warm n clean. Unlike my previous trip here ^^ #happy #paris #france #eiffeltower #europe #gopro #hero4 #potd #potn #instadaily #travel #tower #instapic ✈🗼 by benjaminlim0215 Eiffel_Tower # by Shubham Thakur, on Flickr

Just a metro by kismihok, on Flickr

Paris rooftops .... Montmantre by Al Sanin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Flora Giannone, on Flickr

D71_4714A by Víťa Kalivoda, on Flickr

356 Gang. by Nino - www.thelittlespotters.fr, on Flickr

Green SLR 722. by Nino - www.thelittlespotters.fr, on Flickr

2016-03-19 16.00.02-1 by James Scantlebury, on Flickr

Alors on danse ! by pierre, on Flickr

#photo #photograph #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leica_camera #leica_world #leicaq #madeinwetzlar #monochrome #street #streetphoto #streetphotography #leicacraft #photo_storee_bw #paris #france by valere geslot, on Flickr

Old ladies III by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Nicolas Zielinski, on Flickr

Avenue des Champs-Élysées by Ann Herbik, on Flickr

La CanopŽe Les halles by Daniel Hennemand, on Flickr

La CanopŽe Les halles by Daniel Hennemand, on Flickr

Climate Justice Protest Dec 2015 by Lisa Johnson, on Flickr

EJB_4182 by Emma-Jane Browne, on Flickr

SAM_2884 by pablo paolucci, on Flickr

EJB_4212 by Emma-Jane Browne, on Flickr

EJB_5115 by Emma-Jane Browne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont Alexandre III by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Paris - Place des Vosges HDR by mathieu trentedeux, on Flickr

Palais de Justice de Paris by Skip Moore, on Flickr

D71_4834A by Víťa Kalivoda, on Flickr

_DSC8888a by okicho, on Flickr

_DSC8999a by okicho, on Flickr

Shooting in the streets of Paris 📷 by Heike Delmore, on Flickr

_DSC7946a by okicho, on Flickr

Paris Saint Sulpice by Bernadette Gassiat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Je passe... by PASCALVAN, on Flickr

#photo #photograph #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leica_camera #leica_world #leicaq #madeinwetzlar #monochrome #street #streetphoto #streetphotography #leicacraft #photo_storee_bw #paris #france #peopl by valere geslot, on Flickr

Getting ready for the sunset under the Arc-de-Triomphe by Safir Perocheau, on Flickr

Gargoyle on the North Wall of Notre-Dame 2 by Piece Yen, on Flickr

As the Rain Gone by Piece Yen, on Flickr

02272015_Paris_00416.jpg by Centre College, on Flickr

DSC_2113 by Tom Watson, on Flickr

02282015_Paris_01027.jpg by Centre College, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Sem título by Matthieu Douhaire, no Flickr

La Défense, The Business District of Paris by Julien Fromentin, no Flickr

Classic Eiffel Tower by Trevor Klatko, no Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Notre Dame Cathedral Rising Above The Rooftops by Julien Fromentin, no Flickr

Sunset on Paris Business District by Loïc Lagarde, no Flickr

Eiffel Tower and Quai de Grenelle by David Bertho, no Flickr

Paris, La Pyramide du Louvre by Zed The Dragon, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

No trains in this old railway station by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

Bir-Hakeim Bridge | Paris, France by newuno.th, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris by jean-marc, on Flickr

Grand bleu sur Paris ! by Montaigne-, on Flickr

Des illusions au centre de l'art 06 by Cedric LE GOUALLEC, on Flickr

Paris - Le Louvre by Safir Perocheau, on Flickr

20160414 Paris Ligne de Petite Ceinture N&B 08 by Jean-Michel Corbet, on Flickr

Paris - Latin Quarter - Rue des Ecoles by David Pirmann, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Paris Atmosphere by Jonathan Reid, no Flickr

Paris Sunset by Paul Nelson, no Flickr

Lovely Paris Sunset by Tim Zimmerman, no Flickr

Paris Sunset by J P | Photography, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Rue Jacob (Paris, France) by Fabio Dossi, on Flickr

p1604w14-Eiffel-7.jpg by Axel P, on Flickr

Ciel et toits de paris by Yann Caradec, on Flickr

Ciel de paris by Yann Caradec, on Flickr

Pont des arts 1 by Thomas Brenac, on Flickr

20160304-DSC_1792-Edit by aavee77, on Flickr

Paris by Marcos Nieto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

spring by Jaume Escofet, on Flickr

Champs-Élysées by Massimo Verduri, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower from the Pont Alexandre III by Raúl Espasandín, on Flickr

SAM_2682 by pablo paolucci, on Flickr

Arbre à louer by Corentin, on Flickr

The Models by Pham Anh Huy, on Flickr

Cafe & Dior by Pham Anh Huy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#photo #photograph #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leica_camera #leica_world #leicaq #madeinwetzlar #monochrome #street #streetphoto #streetphotography #leicacraft #photo_storee_bw #paris #france #peopl by valere geslot, on Flickr

Carousel by Lauren Bonnett, on Flickr

Paris Street Photography by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr

eiffel by Tavo Tabo, on Flickr

eiffel by Tavo Tabo, on Flickr

Rooftop | Justine Magny by Justine Magny, on Flickr

View on Eiffel Tower, Paris, France by Noor Khan, on Flickr

Paris by Alexis Gavryk, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

christos-greece said:


> Rooftop | Justine Magny by Justine Magny, on Flickr


*WTF*










:lol:


----------



## Phcg

La Defense architecture img_01 by Nico Geerlings, no Flickr

City of Light by Ida Shum, no Flickr

Big ole' tower by Michael Steighner, no Flickr

The Louve at Midnight by Mike Elias, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1585 by secil cigdem, on Flickr

Pont des Arts. 16-4-16 by Alberto Monizza, on Flickr

Paris by Sylvie burr, on Flickr

2011.11.20-Paris166 by Andrey, on Flickr

2011.11.22-Paris188 by Andrey, on Flickr

2011.11.22-Paris223 by Andrey, on Flickr

Paris by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Pour se recréer, peu importe le lieu, trouver votre endroit propice au repos, au silence, à la redécouverte de soi par des plaisirs simples. by Emmanuel REZE, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*Paris*



La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr


la Défense by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr

La Défense by 
Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr

La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Love the rhythm of this city💜 / Люблю ритм этого города #Paris #Parigi #Париж #topparisphoto #topfrancephoto #architecture #haussmann #street #cbviews #super_france #loves_paris #bestshotz_france #visitparis #igersparis #ig_europe #igersfranc by Anna Konevskaya, on Flickr

* by Chrisgel Ryan Cruz, on Flickr

2016-03-09 20h33 by Lucky Hill, on Flickr

Debut de soiree by Thomas Brenac, on Flickr

Paris on Fire by Jacob Surland, on Flickr

some people going some coming by pablo paolucci, on Flickr

Do you call this an arc or an arch by Zachary Sumners, on Flickr

donny by Rory OConnor, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

*La Défense* seen from the train (Line J) on Monday:


DSC_6247 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

The view from behind the dusty windows at the Centre Pompidou:


DSC_6388 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_6392 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_6393 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

Towards the South:


DSC_6395 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_6397 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_6396 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_6399 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_6402 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_6405 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

Back on the same train:


DSC_6407 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_6408 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

:lol:


----------



## KiffKiff

Opera Garnier Paris by kenneth chin, sur Flickr


Pyramide du Louvre, Paris by Julien Fromentin, sur Flickr


Art by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


Restaurant Lapérouse Paris by Jean-Michel Duret, sur Flickr


Château de Versailles by JiPiR, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont de Bercy - View from a bridge by jimmy Photos, on Flickr

Gare de Lyon - Paris by Stéphane x, on Flickr

Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr

Le Champ-de-Mars by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

Trocadéro - La Défense by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

Montmartre by daysgabi, on Flickr

Paris by Katie Hale, on Flickr

Paris by Katie Hale, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Ranma Saotome said:


> Recent pictures. Click to enlarge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allpaname.fr


...


----------



## christos-greece

N-art-ure by Denis CALISE, on Flickr

LaDefense2s by Andrey, on Flickr

LaDefenses by Andrey, on Flickr

Luxemburgs by Andrey, on Flickr

Paris by Traman Kulu, on Flickr

parissculpture_007 by Kevin Duffy, on Flickr

*eiffel by Chrisgel Ryan Cruz, on Flickr

Une femme sur la rue de Paris by Julie Kertesz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#paris #la #defense by Manuel Bräuer, on Flickr

From Quebec with love by 3KP, on Flickr

20160404-_BUD4901 Champs Elysees 14 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

20160404-_BUD4879_HDR Champs Elysees 12 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Rue de Buenos Aires (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

20160403-_BUD4648 Day Three 23 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Canal St Martin by Martial Soula, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#pariscartepostale #parisjetaime #picfromparis #parisweloveyou #bnw_life #monochrome #instablackandwhite #monoart #insta_bw #paris_focus_on #bw_lover #bw_photooftheday #bw_society #bw_crew #bw_wednesday #insta_pick_bw #bwstyles_gf #bwstyleoftheday #bnw_e by geometre18, on Flickr

Canon by - Erdenebileg Bat-Erdene -, on Flickr

/ paris / by Aubrey Dunnuck, on Flickr

/ paris / by Aubrey Dunnuck, on Flickr

Notre Dame Café by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Cité Metro Station Entrance by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Boulevard du Palais by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Rue de la Paix by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Hotel Scribe by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Boulevard Saint-Germain Café by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Street Stall by Steve Swayne, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

beautiful


----------



## Phcg

Paris at night

Louvre lights by Lolowaro974, no Flickr


Skyscrapers on fire by kioro photographie, no Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr

Skyscrapers reflection by kioro photographie, no Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Place de la Concorde by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


Paris by o coeur de la photo, sur Flickr


Old ladies IV by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


Top of Montmartre by Loïc Lagarde, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View over Champ de Mars and Paris by Plamen Z., on Flickr

Magic sunset on La Défense by delatourette, on Flickr

Roue de Paris by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre-Dame by Pablo Bustamante, on Flickr

Checking the Texts by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

A day in Paris by 3KP, on Flickr

.mid road by Chrisgel Ryan Cruz, on Flickr

COP21 by Christian O'Rourke, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Daemon by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


Ornate Louvre Carvings by Steve Swayne, sur Flickr


Metropolitain by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


Métropolitain by night by Mark Carline, sur Flickr


Arts-et-Metiers Subway Station (Ligne 11) by Loïc Lagarde, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Wendy Brender, on Flickr

Crowd Denied Access to Dais Presentations by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Gendarmes at Louvre Corner by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

The Chasing Peloton by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Waiting for the Next Lap by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Aussie Fans by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Approaching Race by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Awaiting the Tour de France Riders by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Alberto Contador by Steve Swayne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lamborghini Huracán LP610-4 by Maurice van Gestel, on Flickr

Fliquette qui cherche le nord - PARIS by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

Balcony Garden by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Avenue Ledru-Rollin by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Admiring Avenue Ledru-Rollin by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Rue Traversière by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Coulée verte René-Dumont by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Louvre, Paris by silentdeerphotos, on Flickr

PC142163 by Alex_Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

No one at the street Paris France by - Erdenebileg Bat-Erdene -, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde - Paris by christophe merceron, on Flickr

DSC_8068 by Udeshi Gurusinghe, on Flickr

View from Père Lachaise Metro Entrance by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

biggest fans by Manfredi La Marca, on Flickr

Evening in the Seine River, Paris by ivanova de Lasse, on Flickr

DSC_8155 by Udeshi Gurusinghe, on Flickr

32 by Kirill Kudashkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

It's natural to be afraid by Gabe, on Flickr

Sacre coeur from Orsay Museum by Thomas Brenac, on Flickr

Untitled by Brandon Shea, on Flickr

Night on Seine by michele sana, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Nick, on Flickr

Triumphal arch by iweatherman, on Flickr

the city over the mountains by Simon K, on Flickr

Admiring the View by Steve Swayne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Concorde, Paris. by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr

. by Chrisgel Ryan Cruz, on Flickr

Paris by level42_ch, on Flickr

Paris by level42_ch, on Flickr

Paris by level42_ch, on Flickr

Paris by level42_ch, on Flickr

Paris by level42_ch, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel de nuit by Daniel Loewen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Quartier Latin by ec 92009, on Flickr

Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Jethro C.P.C, on Flickr

Paris Quai de la Seine by ec 92009, on Flickr

Paris Quai de la Seine by ec 92009, on Flickr

Paris, France by Ross Turiano, on Flickr

Paris by Dan Rawe, on Flickr

fair spring weather 😊 by Franek N, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Best of 2014 by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris roofs by michele sana, on Flickr

Noit in Paris by michele sana, on Flickr

Paris - Gare de l'Est by Michal Ivaník, on Flickr

Paris by level42_ch, on Flickr

Paris by level42_ch, on Flickr

Paris by level42_ch, on Flickr

Paris by level42_ch, on Flickr

Paris by level42_ch, on Flickr

Paris by level42_ch, on Flickr

Paris by level42_ch, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Haussmannien by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


"Paris est une fête". Feu d'artifice de Paris - Groupe F, 14 Juillet 2016 by Raphaël Grinevald, sur Flickr


Place des Vosges, Paris (Explore! Nov.22 2011) by Pascal, sur Flickr


Notre-dame de Paris by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

http://www.11h45.com/portfolio/defacto-la-defense/









http://www.11h45.com/portfolio/defacto-la-defense/









http://guide-circuit-paris-ile-de-f...-palais-de-chaillot-trocadero/75000/poi/23535


----------



## charpentier

http://maziyarsaadi.tumblr.com/









https://twitter.com/LaDefensefr









https://5dd3411547e90d693d7e7f4b6d4...9OSDNHN0tiRXJSOVJGQ0U/blog-right-sidebar.html









http://defense-92.fr/ecologie/la-qu...la-defense-beneficie-dune-certification-25497


----------



## charpentier

Paris Montmarte : Rue Cortot by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr


P1000171 by Ute E., sur Flickr


Passage Dauphine by Maxime_DR, sur Flickr


les couleurs de Cuba à Paris by didier david, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

20120721_Paris_0015 by ameisenberg, sur Flickr


20120723_Paris_0076 by ameisenberg, sur Flickr


Jardin des Plantes by thierry masson, sur Flickr


Pont Marie - Paris Plages by Gord Gallagher, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Paris-0846.jpg by Christian-B, sur Flickr


Paris-3085.jpg by Christian-B, sur Flickr


Paris-2387.jpg by Christian-B, sur Flickr


Paris-2195.jpg by Christian-B, sur Flickr


Paris-2092.jpg by Christian-B, sur Flickr


Paris-2002.jpg by Christian-B, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L'arc de Triomphe du Carrousel. by gregory lejeune, on Flickr

Foule dominicale dans le jardin des Tuileries... by gregory lejeune, on Flickr

21.07.2016 (XI); Trammûh in Parijs by Chris Westerduin, on Flickr

pigeons @ Notre Dame de Paris by MATluong, on Flickr

LES BERGES.PARIS.FR by Oliver, on Flickr

P1070957 by Dmitry Bigunyak, on Flickr

resting by tdscosp, on Flickr

P1080040 by Dmitry Bigunyak, on Flickr

La Fayette by Jim Van Cura, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Eiffel Tower, Paris by chrisgj6, no Flickr

Goodnight Paris by GlimpPhotography, no Flickr

The Big City by GlimpPhotography, no Flickr

Parisian Atmosphere - France, Paris by Jonathan Reid, no Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Louvre at night by espinozr, no Flickr

La Seine - Paris by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, no Flickr

Fer by espinozr, no Flickr

Paris in blue by espinozr, no Flickr


----------



## charpentier

IMG_1167 by PFEGON, sur Flickr


Rue Pavée by scot2342, sur Flickr


L'Université de la Sorbonne by Ludovic Landry, sur Flickr


Colonnes du Trône, place de la Nation à Paris by Vanca29, sur Flickr


----------



## limse

*ugly buildings*

Paris has too many ugly builds why?


----------



## christos-greece

Notre Dame de Paris by pinonjp, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris by pinonjp, on Flickr

Early Sunday morning in Saint Germain-des-Prés #streetview #instaparis #instafrance #instadaily #bw #blackandwhite #car #auto #paris #france #morning #road #travel #lightpost #light #empty by coba, on Flickr

Louve Museum in Paris by Gary Clarke, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris by Gary Clarke, on Flickr

Ray of victory through the drizzle by For.me.it's.you, on Flickr

The Basilica of Sacre-Coeur, (French: Basilique du Sacré-Cœur) as seen from the base of the butte Montmartre. Paris. France. #paris #sacrecoeur #sacrecœur #sacrecoeurbasilica #sacrecoeurparis #monmartre by Christina Valérie Henningstad, on Flickr

Untitled by David T, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

limse said:


> Paris has too many ugly builds why?


Jealousy spotted. :cheers:


----------



## TimeAndTide

limse said:


> Paris has too many ugly builds why?


These ugly buildings are gifts from Lagos, Nigeria.


----------



## swifty78

Lovely pics! Would make a very fine host for the 2024 Olympics


----------



## charpentier

https://visite-guidee-paris.fr/visites/hotel-paiva/


Le jardin de la maison de l'Amérique latine (Paris) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, sur Flickr









http://www.saint-james-paris.com/blog/









by PPR19 (Wikimedia)


----------



## christos-greece

Chris Froome on the Champs-Élysées by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Peter Sagan, second on the line of the Champs Élysées by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

TDFR-07167.JPG by ludo coenen, on Flickr

Tour de France - Team Sky - Paris - Froome by japrea, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde, Paris, France by Christoph Mäder, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel, Paris, France by Christoph Mäder, on Flickr

Pont Neuf, Paris, France by Christoph Mäder, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries, Paris, France by Tim Newman, on Flickr

The Last Breakaway on the Champs-Élysées by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Parijs in zwart-wit. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

http://www.eurocentres.com/fr/sejour-linguistique-paris


Paris loin du bruit by Juliette Leroi, sur Flickr


L'ancien Paris des artisans 2 ... (12ème Ardt) by Juliette Leroi, sur Flickr


Hôpital St-Louis 8 by Stephen Rees, sur Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Many gorgeous pics^


----------



## christos-greece

10595897-166 by Lotto Soudal, on Flickr

DSC_8845.JPG by Lotto Soudal, on Flickr

DSC_8898.JPG by Lotto Soudal, on Flickr

10595897-100 by Lotto Soudal, on Flickr

DSC_9037.JPG by Lotto Soudal, on Flickr

Tour de France 2016 Stage 21 Paris Champs-Elysées by youkeys, on Flickr

Tour de France 2016 Stage 21 Paris Champs-Elysées by youkeys, on Flickr

Tour de France 2016 Stage 21 Paris Champs-Elysées by youkeys, on Flickr

le tour de france by tdscosp, on Flickr

Tour de France 2016 Stage 21 Paris Champs-Elysées by youkeys, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris-London 2015 - -IMG_9051 by thomesy, sur Flickr


Canal de Saint-Denis, Parc de la Villette, Paris, France by claude lina, sur Flickr


Rue des Thermopyles by nuage4, sur Flickr


Place Dauphine - Paris by Eric Blanc, sur Flickr









http://www.europexplo.fr/visite-du-seminaire-dissy-les-moulineaux/


----------



## christos-greece

Tour de Wasps by Anders Vindegg, on Flickr

Tour de France 2016 by BICISPORT / WWW.BICICLUB.IT, on Flickr

DSC_0658 by Ted Matherly, on Flickr

DSC_0754 by Ted Matherly, on Flickr

DSC_6403 by Ted Matherly, on Flickr

Paris 2016 - Basilique of the Sacré Cœur (4) by Chris Yew, on Flickr

Tour de France 2016 Stage 21 Paris Champs-Elysées by youkeys, on Flickr

Where's the road? by For.me.it's.you, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Eiffel Tower (Paris, France) by sebastienms, sur Flickr









http://richard-sebastien-photographie.fr/albums/la-defense-tour-d2/









https://www.timeout.fr/paris/bars/terrass-hotel









http://www.4shared.com/all-images/D-ndt964/aeroporto_viagens_internaciona.html


----------



## charpentier

https://www.expedia.com/pictures/ile-de-france/paris/petit-palais.d502211/art

Martial Raysse au Centre Georges Pompidou by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, sur Flickr


L'exposition Mona Hatoum au Centre Pompidou by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, sur Flickr









http://www.11h45.com/portfolio/defacto-la-defense/









https://www.expedia.com/pictures/ile-de-france/paris/la-defense.d6053213


----------



## charpentier

https://www.expedia.com/pictures/ile-de-france/paris.d179898/historical









https://www.expedia.com/pictures/ile-de-france/paris/place-de-la-concorde.d508565/historic-buildings









https://www.expedia.com/pictures/ile-de-france/paris/champs-elysees.d800094/gardens-parks









http://modernistarchitecture.blogspot.fr/2015/07/frank-gehry-does-paris-again.html


----------



## christos-greece

La Tour Eiffel depuis l'Arc de Triomphe by LandAndNightscape, on Flickr

Tour de cuivre by StephanExposE, on Flickr

La faccia dell'attesa Tour de France by GPS_1984, on Flickr

DSC_8845.JPG by Lotto Soudal, on Flickr

Boulevard du Montparnasse - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris 2016 - Opéra - Apple Store (2) by Chris Yew, on Flickr

*** by Paul Castro, on Flickr

Paijs in zwart-wit. by Sabien, on Flickr

brunette girl portrait by tdscosp, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

https://www.expedia.com/pictures/ile-de-france/paris.d179898/sunset-sunrise?page=2









https://www.expedia.com/pictures/france/ile-de-france.d6049813?page=1









https://www.expedia.com/pictures/ile-de-france/paris/champs-elysees.d800094/gardens-parks


----------



## charpentier

http://www.sergiograzia.fr/fr/tour-majunga/









http://defense-92.fr/circulation/letat-du-boulevard-circulaire-de-la-defense-pointe-du-doigt-37717









http://i1os.com/Visite_de_la_Tour_D2_avec_Anthony_Béchu_architecte_by_MUUUZTV/13Hd-VS_l1s.video









http://www.viguier.com/fr/projet/4/tour-majunga


----------



## KiffKiff




----------



## christos-greece

Tour de France 2016 Stage 21 Paris Champs-Elysées by youkeys, on Flickr

Tour de France 2016 Stage 21 Paris Champs-Elysées by youkeys, on Flickr

Tour de France 2016 Stage 21 Paris Champs-Elysées by youkeys, on Flickr

Tour de France 2016 Stage 21 Paris Champs-Elysées by youkeys, on Flickr

Tour de France 2016 Stage 21 Paris Champs-Elysées by youkeys, on Flickr

Tour de France 2016 Stage 21 Paris Champs-Elysées by youkeys, on Flickr

Pont Neuf by Oliver, on Flickr

20100513_143132 by André Querry, on Flickr

20100512_172935 by André Querry, on Flickr

20100512_142430 by André Querry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blés - Vendôme by dprezat, on Flickr

Allure 【 Fr. style, elegance 】... by Pierre Gély-Fort, on Flickr

Untitled by Jessica Mejias, on Flickr

Champs Elysées by Hervé KARACHA, on Flickr

Paris veterans #2 by Zoran Stanojevic, on Flickr

Notre Dame by Brent Mooers Photography, on Flickr

France - Paris - View from Île de la Cité by Jules, on Flickr

Rue du Faubourg Saint-Denis - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

The Eiffel Tower, Paris, France.IMG_5134 by Paulo Roberto Bártholo, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Square Montsouris-Paris 14 by mi09, sur Flickr









http://sockerskrin.blogspot.fr/2015/08/passages-de-paris-del-2.html









https://www.expedia.com/pictures/ile-de-france/paris.d179898/shopping


Place des Vosges by BB03, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Gallardo. With Sun ? by Nino - www.thelittlespotters.fr, sur Flickr


Lost in Paris. by Mathieu Bonnevie, sur Flickr


Maserati 200si in Paris by Ugo Missana, sur Flickr


Ferrari 360 spider by __martin__, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

http://monparisjoli.com/2015/10/28/ambiance-arty-et-retro-au-terrass-hotel-a-montmartre/









http://dernieretage-paris.com/bien/...-hauteur-duplex-de-120-m2-saint-georges-9eme/









http://www.nicolas-devillard.fr/fr/...uplex-dernier-etage-dans-le-ciel-75016-paris/









http://www.villaschweppes.com/article/la-terrasse-du-palais-royal-le-bon-spot-de-l-ete_a22823/1


----------



## charpentier

http://main.aiany.org/eOCULUS/newsletter/musings-on-aia-in-europe/









http://www.sergiograzia.fr/fr/creche-vea









http://defense-92.fr/restauration/vingt-food-trucks-choisis-pour-regaler-la-defense-44849









http://www.saintgermainenlaye-tourisme.fr/groupes/activites-insolites/activites-nature-et-sportives


----------



## charpentier

Paris Jardin des Plantes - museum national d'histoire naturelle - atana studio by Anthony SÉJOURNÉ, sur Flickr


Fascinating building, Institut d'Art et Archeologie. Superb brickwork by alan Cowperthwaite, sur Flickr


Paris - La Maison Internationale by Fred Romero, sur Flickr


20120721_Paris_0045 by ameisenberg, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Paris-2900.jpg by Christian-B, sur Flickr


Le Petit Palais by Philippe Guillot, sur Flickr


Paris-2212.jpg by Christian-B, sur Flickr


Paris-5406.jpg by Christian-B, sur Flickr


L'hôtel de ville de Paris by Philippe Guillot, sur Flickr


sunset over the louvre. by alyssa BLACK., sur Flickr


Paris by Rafael Koch Rossi, sur Flickr


L'Assemblée tricolore! by Jean-Phi92, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Shar yn, on Flickr

214/366 (serie "frame/cadre") by JMV Kairos, on Flickr

/ Paris XIII - 29 jul 2016 by Ferdinand Feys, on Flickr

Tristan Eaton / Paris XIII - 29 jul 2016 by Ferdinand Feys, on Flickr

Notredam by Sergio González Sierra, on Flickr

15 Gare St Lazare - Cour de Rome - La 'bulle' by vlefort2003, on Flickr

16 Gare St Lazare - Cour de Rome by vlefort2003, on Flickr

En passant voir JR au Louvre by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parijs in zwart-wit. by Sabien, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower Champagne Flash by tomosang, on Flickr

JUNI4473 by Leopoldo, on Flickr

Paris from above — www.jmrtnz.com #35mm #film #leica #Paris # by Jose Martinez, on Flickr

La Défense by Halogénure, on Flickr

La Défense by LandAndNightscape, on Flickr

DSC01985 by Megan Jevin, on Flickr

DSC02376 by Megan Jevin, on Flickr

DSC02024 by Megan Jevin, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Cool


----------



## ZST

By Adam Mechant: https://500px.com/photo/169558377/glass-by-adam-mechant


----------



## christos-greece

2 lovers by tdscosp, on Flickr

Sight_2016_07_16_190240_421 by Long Sun, on Flickr

Sight_2016_07_14_143820_108 by Long Sun, on Flickr

Paris. (Trocadéro). by Montaigne-, on Flickr

Notre Dame by Mionnay, on Flickr

Jardin Atlantique @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Trocadero desde la Torre Eiffel by Carlos Jiménez Ruiz, on Flickr

Paris by philippe haumesser, on Flickr

Paris, France by Lisa Beck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rue du Vieux Colombier - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Untitled by Eric Heenan, on Flickr

Sunrise @ Grand Palais by thomas brenac, on Flickr

View from Sacre-Coeur by Justin Bowdidge, on Flickr

View from Sacre-Coeur by Justin Bowdidge, on Flickr

Sacre-Coeur by Justin Bowdidge, on Flickr

View from Sacre-Coeur by Justin Bowdidge, on Flickr

cute smile in paris by tdscosp, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg I by Shaw Horton, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

We Will Always have Paris by joaquim.portelinha.antunes, sur Flickr


Hôtel particulier by Ville de La Garenne-Colombes, sur Flickr


P4280246.jpg by Andrey B, sur Flickr


paris la defense by lh photo, sur Flickr


Hot summer night by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Champs de mars by William FARRE, on Flickr

Stand by William FARRE, on Flickr

Rainy walk in Paris by Simon Le Corgne, on Flickr

Hotel de Ville by thomas brenac, on Flickr

Paris, France by Lauren Moehle, on Flickr

Paris by Nught by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr

Paris - 142 by Ryan Walker, on Flickr

Paris - 156 by Ryan Walker, on Flickr

Fete de Ganesh, Paris - France by Laurent Eskenazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

upload by Henry Costa, on Flickr

View from the Eiffel Tower by Mike Platt, on Flickr

Louvre Museum - Paris, France by mario.valeira, on Flickr

Arc De Triomphe, Paris by Mike Platt, on Flickr

Notre Dame, Paris (HDR) by Mike Platt, on Flickr

The Eiffeltower, Paris (France) by Jonathan Meijndert, on Flickr

PARIGI. PANORAMA NOTTURNO. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Pale reader - Jardin du Luxembourg by Stéphane Emery, on Flickr


----------



## tyistheguy

I like how most of the buildings in Paris are short, it gives it an older feel.


----------



## christos-greece

Notre Dame by Sabrina Vosgien, on Flickr

Paris by JPGooner, on Flickr

100_1231 by Aleksandr Kalininskiy, on Flickr

P2140402 by Aleksandr Kalininskiy, on Flickr

P2140476 by Aleksandr Kalininskiy, on Flickr

P2151201 by Aleksandr Kalininskiy, on Flickr

Rue d'Aboukir - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue des Petits Carreaux - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Michel Di Benedetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 2016 by Yohana Wu, on Flickr

Paris 2016 by Yohana Wu, on Flickr

Paris 2016 by Yohana Wu, on Flickr

Paris 2016 by Yohana Wu, on Flickr

Paris 2016 by Yohana Wu, on Flickr

Paris 2016 by Yohana Wu, on Flickr

Walking in Paris by Smoke It 000, on Flickr

IMG_8613 by Dave Johnson, on Flickr

IMG_8665 by Dave Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by K M, on Flickr

silhouette à Paris - FRANCE by William J, on Flickr

Rue Palatine by decineper, on Flickr

Les totems de la rambla brésilienne du parc de la Villette / Paris by el rico el magnifico, on Flickr

Paris 2016 by Yohana Wu, on Flickr

Paris by Paul Roberts, on Flickr

PARIGI. FONTANA DI SAINT MICHEL. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

upload by Henry Costa, on Flickr

🙈🙉🙊 — www.jmrtnz.com - - - #streetstyle #pfw #fashion #style #fashionweek #paris #ootd #vsco #vscocam #canon #jmrtnz #j2martinez #models by Jose Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0054 by Sieur Newt, on Flickr

#igersparis #blackandwhite #blonde #girlwithdog #portraitfromthestreet by epflieg photographie, on Flickr

_DSC9523_DxO by amoulin, on Flickr

P4037754 by Alex Liu, on Flickr

P4037738 by Alex Liu, on Flickr

Basilique du Sare Couer de Monmarte by Ligon Manuel, on Flickr

I Park Where I Want by Benjamin O. Sayag, on Flickr

Paris102 by James R fauxtoes, on Flickr

IMG_6001 by Vera Izrailit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 2016 by Yohana Wu, on Flickr

Paris 2016 by Yohana Wu, on Flickr

SLS by vapi photographie, on Flickr

SLS by vapi photographie, on Flickr

PARIGI. TEATRO DELL'OPERA. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Montmartre by Patrick Rasenberg, on Flickr

Landscape Parisian 😍😍😍 #paris #parisienne #summer16 #summer2016 #😍😍😍 #skyline #skyview #france #été #seewhatisee #seethrough #inmyeyes #inmydream #inmyfeelings #bangladeshi #upgradinglifest by Abdullah Reza Choudhury, on Flickr

Louvre Pyramids by Shaw Horton, on Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime

De très bonnes photos !


----------



## KiffKiff

Apartments in Paris by Lucas Klappas, sur Flickr


Paris Nord: Montmarte by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


Toits de Paris (La Défense depuis le XVIe) by Le rictus du singe, sur Flickr


Bir Hakeim by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset sur Notre Dame de Paris by GILLES BOURDREUX, on Flickr

IMG_9106 by Virginie de Clausade, on Flickr

Paris 2016 by Yohana Wu, on Flickr

Les Invalids by Yohana Wu, on Flickr

Paris 2016 by Yohana Wu, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre by Armin Hage, on Flickr

Paris 2016 by Yohana Wu, on Flickr

IMG_9639 by hannahbauman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#parisiendedos in #love by gildas_f, on Flickr

6538 by Mohamed Sy, on Flickr

4512 by Mohamed Sy, on Flickr

searchlight by Johanna Siegmann, on Flickr

Under the Eiffel Tower by Jeremy, on Flickr

Cliché by Paul Fogiel, on Flickr

DSC07071 by Didier Suvé, on Flickr

triomphe view by duluoz cats, on Flickr

❥ Paris by Marcello Della Puppa, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

fabulous Paris

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr


Paris by -OFF- ObseletedAccountOf DinosaursAreNotDead, no Flickr

Palais de Chaillot from the Eiffel Tower by Chris Jones, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

paris by ji young park, on Flickr

Seine by Jeremy, on Flickr

#summer #lovemylife #lowcosttravel #lowcost #travel #traveler #break #take #timeoff #rest #sony #paris #france #awesome #discovery by mruzicka96, on Flickr

Paris 11ème - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Sur les Quais de Seine by Benoit Porteboeuf, on Flickr

Toit Parisien by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Paris by Jason Ratigan, on Flickr

Paris by Jason Ratigan, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

One of my favourite spot in Paris 😉 Good evening! by Loïc Lagarde, sur Flickr


Blue hour over Paname by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


Paris by Jason Ratigan, sur Flickr


Paris, Business District by Jeremy, sur Flickr


Paris, France by Jeremy, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Morning light by Anthony Luco, on Flickr

scare cure paris by Gareth lowndes, on Flickr

Place Vendôme, Paris by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Daniel Hourdé, Le Ciel lui tombe sur la tête, 2013 by Carlos Reis, on Flickr

Daniel Hourdé, Le Ciel lui tombe sur la tête, 2013 by Carlos Reis, on Flickr

P1070382 by Vera Izrailit, on Flickr

P1070386 by Vera Izrailit, on Flickr

la Seine à Paris by Joseph Trojani, on Flickr

P1060912 by Vera Izrailit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3470 by Ruud Visser, on Flickr

IMG_3482 by Ruud Visser, on Flickr

IMG_3483 by Ruud Visser, on Flickr

Street art on rue des Hospitalières Saint-Gervais, Paris by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Eiffel Angles by Court Richards, on Flickr

From below by Court Richards, on Flickr

Admiration by Bertrand Longevialle, on Flickr

Aligned by Bertrand Longevialle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#paris #france #parisjetaime #parismaville #topparisphoto #loves_paris #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leicaq #leicacraft #leicacamera #photo_storee_bw #people #streetlife #people #leshalles #lacanopee by valere geslot, on Flickr

Paris cityscape by George, on Flickr

Rue des Pyrénées - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Autumnal colour in the Tuileries Gardens by alan Cowperthwaite, on Flickr

. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Paris, 2016 by Joshua Wu, on Flickr

Entering the Louvre by Angelo Bufalino - AirTeamImages, on Flickr

Paris, 2016 by Joshua Wu, on Flickr

Paris by Find&Map, on Flickr


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS LA DEFENSE
BY antoniogaudenciophoto.com


----------



## KiffKiff

Felix Potin by Chris McCormack, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rb3xhr/30361554176/


Fontaine Saint-Michel by XILAG Pictures, sur Flickr


Quatre-Septembre by XILAG Pictures, sur Flickr


Paris Architecture by XILAG Pictures, sur Flickr


Arc de Triomphe by XILAG Pictures, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue time in Paris. by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

Paris 20ème - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower - Paris - France by Fabien ROUIRE (Using albums !), on Flickr

Tuileries by Lucas Perrin, on Flickr

2016-10-15-France-Paris-NuitDebout-OrchestreDebout-OperaDebout-339-gaelic.fr_GLD8292 copy by gaelic, on Flickr

street in paris #paris #france #sonyimages #nex5r #blackandwhite #ig_photooftheday #eiffeltower #pictureoftheday #photooftheday #photography #streetphotography #nofilter #sunkissed #streetphotographybnw by kitschphoto, on Flickr

La Conciergerie - Paris by Alexandre Breveglieri, on Flickr

Paris, par dessus les toits by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

untitled-1317-2-Edit by g.choy, on Flickr

Lumière bleue sur la seine !!! by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

Una serata al Moulin Rouge by Ernesto Imperato, on Flickr

Louvre-Rivoli métro by Jon Gilbert Leavitt, on Flickr

St. Eustache renovation by Jon Gilbert Leavitt, on Flickr

Fruits by Jon Gilbert Leavitt, on Flickr

Corner Life by Jon Gilbert Leavitt, on Flickr

Paris, France by Rajan Keni, on Flickr


----------



## Robbi

*Le Génie de la Liberté, Colonne de Juillet, Place de la Bastille*



Picture taken by myself. Click to enlarge.


----------



## Neric007

*A couple photos of La Varenne, eastern suburb of Paris.*

20161012_165655 by ericblanc_rouge, sur Flickr

20161012_164123 by ericblanc_rouge, sur Flickr

Belle maison by ericblanc_rouge, sur Flickr

20161012_163554 by ericblanc_rouge, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of Paris by Manon H, on Flickr

Alfa Romeo 4C Spyder ~ Paris, France by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Mobile Sukkah on the Rue des Rosiers by Jon Gilbert Leavitt, on Flickr

Bell tower and skyline by Martyn Davis, on Flickr

Beep beep! by Manon H, on Flickr

Le Marais by Manon H, on Flickr

Pigalle by c'estlavie!, on Flickr

BATMAN by Gokhan Altintas, on Flickr

Tour St Jacques, Paris (IMG_3033) by Christian Choret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The old Lady (3) by mostodol, on Flickr

. by Stéphane Dégremont, on Flickr

Quai de Montebello / Notre Dame - Paris France by Ben Adato, on Flickr

DSC_8652 by Zaric Wong, on Flickr

DSC_8369 by Zaric Wong, on Flickr

DSC_9102 by Zaric Wong, on Flickr

Paris View by Tom Levold, on Flickr

Paris by Todd Creative Services, on Flickr

Paris by Todd Creative Services, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Entrer dans la course Qui d'entre vous à déjà prit le rond point de l'étoile en voiture?! Petite sortie de bon matin avec @cassandre_pics et @loic.hoareau Bon Dimanche 😉😗 #ig_france #IgersParis #igersfrance #paris #topparisphoto #visitpa by Clément Mounigant, on Flickr

mont martre paris by Joris Photography, on Flickr

Boulevard Saint-Germain by Shaw Horton, on Flickr

La place Vendôme, Paris, France by Marie D, on Flickr

Interior of Palais Garnier by Farzin, on Flickr

Palais Garnier, Paris by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Mariés chinois à Paris devant le bassin des Tuileries by Louis Labbez, on Flickr

NH0A0581s by Michael Soukup, on Flickr

Le jardin des Tuileries by Svetla (ribonka 78), on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

La Defense - Tour D2 by Patryk Rivet, no Flickr


la defense by John Simmonds, no Flickr


Another sunset in La Défense by Bach Quoc-Anh, no Flickr


La Defence, District Paris. by alex west, no Flickr



From My Room at Sofitel La Defense by Bernardo Ricci Armani, no Flickr


Sunset in la defense by Benoit photography, no Flickr

Eiffel Tour, Paris, France by globetrekimages, no Flickr

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

We all had the same idea by Brian Holland, on Flickr

The Inverted Pyramid by Pravesh Yagol, on Flickr

Untitled by Pravesh Yagol, on Flickr

Untitled by Pravesh Yagol, on Flickr

Русский духовно-культурный центр - Russian Orthodox Spiritual and Cultural Center by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

Pavillon de Flore & Pont Royal by thierry masson, on Flickr

Early Autumn by Manon H, on Flickr

Nymph of the Neva by Enrique EKOGA, on Flickr

IMG_3883 by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

@ARTISTIC_VISION_ Camera: note4📱 Location: paris Tags: @igersparis @francekoweit #topparisphoto #loves_paris #europe_vacation #bns_paris @travelchannel Snap: artistic_vision 👻 by ali al-arbash, on Flickr

L'hôpital des Invalides by Tom Lapé, on Flickr

Paris at night by Laurence Cartwright, on Flickr

Golden Hour on the Trocadéro by Kristin, on Flickr

Rue de Rivoli @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

La fontaine Médicis du Jardin du Luxembourg by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

Dernières lueurs sur Paris by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

A Sunday in Paris (152) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr

_DSC2386 by Arseni Mourzenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Montmartre, Paris by roisin.grace, on Flickr

View of Montmartre, Paris by roisin.grace, on Flickr

Paris - Notre Dame by Nicolas Erny, on Flickr

Dernières lueurs sur Paris by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower, Paris, France by apparently.april, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower, Paris, France by apparently.april, on Flickr

FRM1976005W03572/08A by Tatiana Gorbutovich, on Flickr

Line 7, Paris (France) by Pierre-Yves Sulem, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007

Hopital Saint Louis by ericblanc_rouge, sur Flickr

Fontainebleau by ericblanc_rouge, sur Flickr

Fontainebleau by ericblanc_rouge, sur Flickr

Fontainebleau by ericblanc_rouge, sur Flickr

Trocadéro by ericblanc_rouge, sur Flickr

Front de Seine by ericblanc_rouge, sur Flickr

20161015_130135 by ericblanc_rouge, sur Flickr

20161021_131750 by ericblanc_rouge, sur Flickr

Allée des brouillards by ericblanc_rouge, sur Flickr

Passage des Princes by ericblanc_rouge, sur Flickr

Montmartre in the fog by ericblanc_rouge, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fancy roundabout by nolim1t, on Flickr

Galeries Lafayette by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

PARIGI. CHAMPS ELYSEE. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Human Chain for the Climate by Climate Outreach, on Flickr

Paris, France by Alejandro, on Flickr

Different styles by Amélien Bayle, on Flickr

Trocadéro by Svetla (ribonka 78), on Flickr

#Paris 🗼 #FluctuatNecMergitur #Paris by noodleofparis, on Flickr

Paris Nikon 20161016-18.jpg by Mariano O, on Flickr


----------



## Astrophobia

*Gare d'Austerlitz, Paris, France*









JVLam2012


----------



## christos-greece

Paris at night from the Eiffel Tower by aqibmushtaq, on Flickr

Untitled by Andreas Hager, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by night by Ettore Lombardo, on Flickr

The larger figures from the Gates to Hell by charles young, on Flickr

Champs-Élysées by Stikine , on Flickr

Paris, France by Juan Leon Villarroya, on Flickr

_SAM2818 by Nenad Manevski, on Flickr

_SAM2845 by Nenad Manevski, on Flickr

_SAM2815 by Nenad Manevski, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Tucked away gem of the Greek Orthodox cathedral of St Etienne in Paris from the late 1800s on Rue George Bizet in the posh 16th arrondissement. Maria Callas, the famous opera singer had her funeral in this church in the 70s.





























The mosaic tiled surface is similar to what is found in other Parisian buildings of the era, in particular the [URL="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galerie_Vivienne"]Galerie Vivienne[/URL]. 




































The main benefactor of the church were the Skylitsis family, notable merchants of the era with business interests throughout Europe and the Levant, especially Marseille, as well as the [URL="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corinne_Mentzelopoulos"]Mentzelopoulos[/URL] family in the 20th century, famous winemakers from Bourdeaux. The architect was Vaudremere.









Memorial plaque to the Greeks who fought for France during the wars.









Courtyard leading to the community centre at the rear of the church.


















Neighbourhood...the church in neo-Byzantine style stands as a point of difference but comfortably amongst the Haussmannian style buildings.


----------



## christos-greece

. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Blue feeling..... by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

relationshit by jhtham, on Flickr

Paris 2ème - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Saturday along the Seine by charles young, on Flickr

Regarder la ville VII : Paris. by Stéphane Désiré, on Flickr

the new age of photography for the masses by charles young, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower and Pont Alexandre III, Paris, France by Nilesh Khadse, on Flickr

2016-10-08_4848_makela_ari by Ari Makela, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

christos-greece said:


> . by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr


Thank you for this, it brings a lot of memories. This is the neighbourhood I first started exploring in Paris outside of the touristic areas, leading to my falling in love with the city, before I moved in it. It's a very little known area, away from the beaten touristic paths. It doesn't even look like postcard Paris, more like a suburb. 



skymantle said:


> Tucked away gem of the Greek Orthodox cathedral of St Etienne in Paris from the late 1800s on Rue George Bizet in the posh 16th arrondissement. Maria Callas, the famous opera singer had her funeral in this church in the 70s.


That's interesting, thanks. I need to visit sometime. 

The Romanian Orthodox church has a different story, it was an original Parisian medieval Gothic church that the Romanian state bought in the late 19th for the Romanian community in Paris.











https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Église_des_Saints-Archanges

At the inside it looks like this:





































The Easter mass at night in the street is always a spectacular thing:









































































http://www.mitropolia.eu/


There are other Romanian orthodox churches in and around Paris, off which I'd like to give a mention to the one that I sometimes go to, which is located in the crypt of the famous Saint-Sulpice church: 





































http://www.mitropolia.eu/

and the one in the Outer Paris district of Limours, which is a wooden church in the traditional style from rural Maramures:


Eglise orthodoxe de Limours by Christian PARREIRA, on Flickr


L'église orthodoxe de Limours by Marc Lagneau, on Flickr


Limours ( south of Paris) by Patrick HUNKELER, on Flickr


==

Also interesting are the old Russian cathedral (they're also getting the new shiny one near Tour Eiffel) and especially the Armenian cathedral.


----------



## skymantle

^^ that's interesting too. Must be a sizeable Romanian community in France. 

I enjoy discovering diaspora places, the people and the stories behind them. Often more interesting for me than the countries of origin and also because I'm a member of the diaspora community myself and feel an affinity to these communities. 

Actually the [URL="http://www.agoodnose.com/index.php?action=page&p=chateau_margaux"]Mentzelopoulos story[/URL] is really quite amazing, a true diaspora success story in the epicentre of wine culture with Chateau Margaux of the Bordeaux region as one of only five _Premier Cru _producers and with that making it one of the most prestigious wineries in the world. I suppose the Greeks showed the French how to make wine when they first colonised the country all those years ago.  

Chateau Margaux 









And the recent Norman Foster designed winery extension.










Many other Greek heritage migrants in France came as political refugees throughout the twentieth century, some prominent leftists and intellectuals, as well as those escaping persecution in the former Ottoman lands. They often settled in [URL="http://goparis.about.com/od/parisneighborhoods/p/belleville_profile.htm"]Belleville[/URL], Paris where there were also Armenians and Jews. They are well integrated into French society today.


----------



## christos-greece

PARIGI. METROPOLITANA. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Buttes-Chaumont, Paris, France by Alain Cardaillac, on Flickr

Parc Monceau - Paris by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

City of Lights by Lucas Marcomini, on Flickr

City of Lights by Lucas Marcomini, on Flickr

City of Lights by Lucas Marcomini, on Flickr

Picture in Picture - The Tour Eiffel by FOXTROT|ROMEO, on Flickr

Same one but with special effects by Xavier Delporte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr

Paris by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr

Paris - Notre Dame by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr

Paris - Institut de France by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr

Paris - Dôme des Invalides by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr

Paris - Champs de Mars by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr

DSC_9536n&b by syl20 martin, on Flickr

Paris octobre 2016 by blyenbergh, on Flickr


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

_PARIS LA DEFENSE_

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...549_675158355985542_8127505771161190400_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...70_1597409903900870_3519174964005568512_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...56_1137184583026672_7616312767816925184_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...8233_549521561925551_609933927817150464_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...6992_239369053146905_785081817974702080_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...71_1748418408756043_7207997652984659968_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...329_560773087457825_3891694532902780928_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...459_521215284734701_6767014029056540672_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...276_211594199275784_3861597738554621952_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...95_1600876700208112_1366530195539886080_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...582_102241716924073_5098826994460655616_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...60_1789342041321042_8077940487060717568_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...62_1169067236519070_6178581231509176320_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...395_340739486285977_6460861381443846144_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...01_1090202254433453_8974436788940570624_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...469_209491396129218_2539462219066769408_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...244_1213838208639389_939059616761774080_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...347_749110358578232_7290644617739894784_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...204_795063510596946_7235677888278691840_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...599_350663515282231_4941234306384134144_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...760_335619146815625_8753147764474380288_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...450_203987636694358_4009287859839172608_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...390_677483145758438_4343559744238125056_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...7543_868316733270557_628475920109273088_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...666_354668381591405_5503953078895771648_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...45_1794381717471292_2547383526035030016_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...27_1002653763196339_1406864280661262336_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...328_329600370749784_1544259940862918656_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...148_979144325524384_3708627835447934976_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...778_1247571191971921_496594276361175040_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...791_360233014321694_7472353882190905344_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...611_171381956655792_8185150193688117248_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...24_1854340264803118_1633392241810604032_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...280_316058888767707_1354991186078597120_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...479_1788089388147322_989664068199514112_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...422_395624784160023_8824303990905765888_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...896_213779565721414_5754468123155628032_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...66_1778496252409106_7589476016855187456_n.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...74_2122053074685832_4670342558587551744_n.jpg









_PARIS LA DEFENSE_


----------



## christos-greece

Berges de Seine @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Trocadéro @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Pont de Bir Hakeim @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Ile aux Cygnes @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Beaugrenelle @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Berges de Seine @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Paris Cityscape (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

P31-2016- 024 by Lux Finch, on Flickr

Paris octobre 2016 102 - le chemin de fer de la Petite Ceinture entre la rue de Ménilmontant et la rue des Couronnes by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cours du Commerce Saint-André (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

Classic VS contemporary #tamron70200 #tamronxnikon #dansecontemporaine #tamronusa #cs_photography01 #tamronlens #tamronlenses #nikon #nikonphotographer #nikonphotography #nikond600 #dancing #dance #paris #france #frompariswithlove #tamronxnikon #inception by Schennit, on Flickr

Paris octobre 2016 120 - Bassin de La Villette 25° Est by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Fontaine Molière by thierry masson, on Flickr

Notre-Dame de Paris by Riyas Abdul Lathief, on Flickr

Temple protestant de l'Oratoire du Louvre by thierry masson, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Andrew Freels, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Andrew Freels, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Andrew Freels, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

La Défense-Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

A superb mixture of different kinds of pics^


----------



## christos-greece

El Louvre en perspectiva by Emilio Sancho Andrés, on Flickr

Musée d'Orsay by Emilio Sancho Andrés, on Flickr

Turismo de masas by Emilio Sancho Andrés, on Flickr

Paris 2016 by Elizabeth Ann Duffy, on Flickr

Paris 2016 by Elizabeth Ann Duffy, on Flickr

Quartier Montparnasse by JiPiR, on Flickr

along the Seine at Ile de St. Louis by charles young, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur, Paris by Moin Uddin, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur, Paris by Moin Uddin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cité by Svetla (ribonka 78), on Flickr

Palais Bourbon by Svetla (ribonka 78), on Flickr

Institut de France by Svetla (ribonka 78), on Flickr

Palais Royal by Svetla (ribonka 78), on Flickr

Palais Bourbon by Svetla (ribonka 78), on Flickr

#paris #france #parisjetaime #parismaville #topparisphoto #loves_paris #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leicaq #leicacraft #leicacamera #photo_storee_bw #people #streetlife #people #bnw_greatshots by valere geslot, on Flickr

Invalides from bird eye view by Svetla (ribonka 78), on Flickr

Créatrice nocturne 🌙 by Nicolas Jehly, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre-Dame & Pont de la Tournelle, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0002 by Alexandre Cirilo, on Flickr

Parc de la Villette by Mario Montelatici, on Flickr

Un Musée du Louvres scintillant by pourkoiaps, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by delmez92, on Flickr

The top of the Eiffel Tower by Patrick Ruiz, on Flickr

Paris, Conciergerie by Pierre P. Photography, on Flickr

L1004530-Paris. by marcelollobet, on Flickr

Room with a view by Shaun Quilter, on Flickr

IMG_1063-2 by Veston Smith, on Flickr


----------



## MaxVoyager

Notre Dame de Paris inside


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01985 by Megan Jevin, on Flickr

Beaux Immeubles by Yannick Avila, on Flickr

Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Tahrizi Andana, on Flickr

Atardecer financiero en París... | Financial sunset in Paris... by Manuel Mendoza, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Armin Hage, on Flickr

Place Saint-Michel by tomosang, on Flickr

#paris #france #louvre #museum #travel #traveler #traveling #travelphotography #people #architecture #architecturephotography #vacations #funtimes #perspective #world #blackandwhite #pyramid #art #culture by chapaboy, on Flickr

Le Dôme des Invalides en perspective by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr

The Last Temptation by Gokhan Altintas, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Paname est toujours Paname by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


Paname est toujours Paname by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


Petit Palais Stairs II by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


20161003 Paris (4).jpg by Jay Peterson, sur Flickr


Hôtel Menier, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


A View from Atop the Labyrinth by Albert Lam, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont des arts #paris #france #parisjetaime #parismaville #topparisphoto #loves_paris #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leicaq #leicacraft #leicacamera #photo_storee_bw #people #streetlife #people #bnw_gre by valere geslot, on Flickr

The Louvre & The Military by Austin Wenke, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Roberta Anderson, on Flickr

Paris by erwin tuinstra, on Flickr

Paris by erwin tuinstra, on Flickr

Moulin Rouge by Roberta Anderson, on Flickr

Maqueta de Paris by Chechi Peinado, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## LARGE ARTS

Beautiful pics, wish I was back there!


----------



## christos-greece

Museum #museum #louvre #paris #france #amazing #art #holodays #me by Ane montero, on Flickr

Cor à corps by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Canal Saint-Martin by Pascal, on Flickr

Canal Saint-Martin by Pascal, on Flickr

Canal Saint-Martin by Pascal, on Flickr

Notre Dame by Le petit oiseau va..., on Flickr

PARIGI. MONTMARTRE by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Avenue de la Grande Armée by Armin Hage, on Flickr

Paris en août 2016 - 24 Paris Plage by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, Passerelle Léopold-Sédar-Senghor by Olympe T., on Flickr

Nymphe, pont Alexandre III by Dominique Bertine, on Flickr

Overcast Sky by L0nglost, on Flickr

The Tour Montparnasse looks less ugly when lit by the rays of the setting sun by alan Cowperthwaite, on Flickr

Watching something - Paris, France by Alex Feng, on Flickr

No much space for the love - Paris, France by Alex Feng, on Flickr

Cavalry soldiers @ Parade @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Irisbus Agora L - Paris RATP - Ligne 27 by Boris Arbogast, on Flickr

P1120343-Edit-Edit-Edit by Julien Ricard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

longboards by charles young, on Flickr

Paris, 2016 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

A passeggio con il nonno by Ettore Lombardo, on Flickr

Mounted Police 317 of 365 (3) by Mary Ellen Bleeden, on Flickr

IMG_4985.jpg by Willem van Valkenburg, on Flickr

IMG_4982.jpg by Willem van Valkenburg, on Flickr

IMG_4979.jpg by Willem van Valkenburg, on Flickr

IMG_4978.jpg by Willem van Valkenburg, on Flickr

Statue de Liberte by Peter Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

L'hiver s'installe by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


L'hiver s'installe by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


DSC_2958 by Petr Piskarev, sur Flickr


Classy secret entrance to Invalides Metro and RER stations by alan Cowperthwaite, sur Flickr


La Canopée - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, sur Flickr


Cité Metro Station Entrance by Steve Swayne, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/punxutawneyphil/28873517052/


Une nuit à l'Opéra by lh photo, sur Flickr


l'opera garnier by lh photo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

parisfranklin-101 by lostbutnotfound1, on Flickr

parisfranklin-105 by lostbutnotfound1, on Flickr

parisfranklin-123 by lostbutnotfound1, on Flickr

parisfranklin-126 by lostbutnotfound1, on Flickr

parisfranklin-137 by lostbutnotfound1, on Flickr

parisfranklin-138 by lostbutnotfound1, on Flickr

parisfranklin-132 by lostbutnotfound1, on Flickr

PARIGI. IL LOUVRE by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Paris France by Visions of Travel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

notre dame sunset by lh photo, on Flickr

Recreation by Jeest1autre, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou vu depuis les Halles by josecarlosvalle, on Flickr

Visiting Les Champs Elysees. by Nacion Kun, on Flickr

Visiting Les Champs Elysees. by Nacion Kun, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Paris is beautiful by Joël HUGON, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Paris by Panos Asproulis, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

As always, thank you Christos


----------



## christos-greece

Église Saint-Augustin by Arseni Mourzenko, on Flickr

Antipode by Simon Le Corgne, on Flickr

... Paris vista dal basso by FranK, on Flickr

Paris, 2016 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr

Good Morning, Paris by Andrey Rashidov, on Flickr

Checking the map by Andrey Rashidov, on Flickr

Yoga along the River Seine by Martyn Davis, on Flickr

Institut de France #photosergereview #kliksubmit #travelgram #photooftheday #picoftheday #nikonphotography #nikond750 #paris #cloudy #monument #architecture #pocket_architecture #natgeotravelpic #natgeotravel #myshot #natgeoyourshot #dslrofficial #phodus_ by SANDEEP MATHUR, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

„copyright Tour Eiffel – illuminations Pierre Bideau“ – Quelle: http://www.ksta.de/22390310 ©2016 by Gerda Biegl, on Flickr

23 bis by c'estlavie!, on Flickr

P A R I S T O U R I S M E #pariscartepostale #parisjetaime #seemyparis #parisweloveyou #igersparis #bnw_life #ParisMonAmour #noiretblanc #bnwphotography #monochrome #instablackandwhite #monoart #insta_bw #paris_focus_on #bw_lover #bw_photooftheday #bw by geometre18, on Flickr

Bar Brasserie by c'estlavie!, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexis Linant, on Flickr

Sacré Coeur by DB Landscapephotographer, on Flickr

PARIGI. LE SACRE COEUR. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Parisian Cafe by Tim Martin, on Flickr

Trip to Paris 12-Nov-2016 by Emeraldo Macario, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Abbesses Metro Station Entrance by Steve Swayne, sur Flickr


The ubiquitous Parisian "Metropolitain" sign by Sorin Popovich, sur Flickr


Paris 186 by andariego12000, sur Flickr


Hôtel de Ville 01 by Zakaria HADDAD, sur Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous city and people pics^


----------



## christos-greece

Fiat 500 by Amélien Bayle, on Flickr

Sacré-Couer at sunset in Paris / basílica del Sacre Coeur en París al atardecer / a Igrexa do Sacre Coeur en París ao solpor #solpor #sunset #atardecer #puestadesol #church #paris #france #francia #sacrecoeur #montparnasse #photos #photo #photography #ins by evpita, on Flickr

Eiffel tower by night by Thom LG, on Flickr

Canal St-Martin by dn & wp, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

Montmartre by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

Montmartre by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

Montmartre by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

Stormy sky over the Seine by Dale Michelsohn, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*Paris*

La Défense by Juan Ignacio Llana Ugalde, no Flickr


La Défense by David Briard, no Flickr


Series of Building by Jonathan Hervé, no Flickr


Looking up, La Défense by David Fernandes - Photographe, no Flickr


Catching the Last Minute of Daylight (from the EDF Tower at La Defense) by Bernardo Ricci Armani, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 12ème - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Les Olympiades by Aurelien Chevalier, on Flickr

Windy day in Paris by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

Champs Elysées by Bacles Mickael, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde by Bacles Mickael, on Flickr

PARIS tour EIFFEL by thieulson, on Flickr

140716-France-Paris-0103 by Christopher Ruano, on Flickr

140717-France-Paris-0127 by Christopher Ruano, on Flickr

Paris by night by Emmanuel DYAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening light on clouds @ Montparnasse @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Jeep by mangopulp2008, on Flickr

Jeep by mangopulp2008, on Flickr

June 2011 048 by Brian Hancill, on Flickr

From Paris by Marco Vitali, on Flickr

Hôtel de Ville #paris #france #parisjetaime #parismaville #topparisphoto #loves_paris #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leicaq #leicacraft #leicacamera #photo_storee_bw #people #streetlife #people #bnw_gr by valere geslot, on Flickr

La defense by thomas brenac, on Flickr

Palais Garnier from Rue Auber, Paris by Erin Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Les domes Parisiens by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


Les domes Parisiens by thomas brenac, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schaeff/25723051821/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schaeff/26347325881/


Coucher de soleil sur l'Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel by Guillaume CHANSON, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schaeff/28447657203/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schaeff/29173241606/


----------



## christos-greece

The Pont Notre-Dame by Dmitry Zheltikov, on Flickr

The Pont au Change by Dmitry Zheltikov, on Flickr

View from the window into the courtyard by Dmitry Zheltikov, on Flickr

Paris by Iruña Urruticoechea, on Flickr

Paris by Iruña Urruticoechea, on Flickr

IMG-42 by eugene matoushevskaya, on Flickr

DSC06785.jpg by Klim Levene, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre-Dame by Through the eyes of Sérgio Gonçallo, on Flickr

DSC06628.jpg by Klim Levene, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notre Dame Paris by Exploringeurope, on Flickr

Untitled by luca Giuliano, on Flickr

Untitled by luca Giuliano, on Flickr

Au sommet de la Tour #Eiffel by Dazia Pineda, on Flickr

Untitled by Leslie's, on Flickr

November afternoon, Île Saint-Louis by Erin Johnson, on Flickr

Crépuscule automnal et doux à Paris by Savage French Grey-Blues, on Flickr

Beaubourg #paris #france #parisjetaime #parismaville #topparisphoto #loves_paris #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leicaq #leicacraft #leicacamera #photo_storee_bw #people #streetlife #people #bnw_greatsh by valere geslot, on Flickr

La Conciergerie by Rodney Topor, on Flickr


----------



## MaxVoyager

Notre Dame de Paris inside


----------



## christos-greece

Ponts Parisiens by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Paris Novembre 2016 222 - le Port de Suffren le Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Paris Novembre 2016 219 - le Port de Suffren le Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Pont Notre-Dame, Hotel Dieu & Cathédrale Notre Notre-Dame, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Paris 10ème - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Her XI #JardinDuLuxembourg #Paris #France #Park #Garden #Vacation #Traveling #Landmark #Photography #StreetPhotography #Mood #Life #Moment #Muse #ArtOfVisuals #TheVisualCreative #VisualsOfLife #VisualsOfArt Shot with Nikon D750 by Fer Amarante, on Flickr

Legs n. 4 by Franco, on Flickr

Paris by Night by BOC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

La Défense cityscape by jeff Clouet, sur Flickr


Ponts Parisiens by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


French bench by Kim, sur Flickr


Détail de la station de métro du Palais-Royal (Hector Guimard) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, sur Flickr


Immeuble (1910) - 111 avenue du Général de Gaulle, Neuilly-sur-Seine (92) by Yvette Gauthier, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Guardian of Notre Dame by camy wissinger, on Flickr

Guardian of Notre Dame by camy wissinger, on Flickr

Guardian of Notre Dame by camy wissinger, on Flickr

Guardian of Notre Dame by camy wissinger, on Flickr

Guardian of Notre Dame by camy wissinger, on Flickr

IMG_1809 by Kanok Chantrasmi, on Flickr

IMG_1578 by Kanok Chantrasmi, on Flickr

Untitled by ettigirbs2012, on Flickr

. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris 49 by [ Greg ], sur Flickr


Paris 47 by [ Greg ], sur Flickr


Paris from Tour Saint Jacques.jpg by Albert Hastings, sur Flickr









https://www.expedia.fr/Paris-Hotel-Hotel-Barriere-Le-Fouquets.h19460.Description-Hotel


----------



## charpentier

94/365 - train station, Massy by Isabelle Puaut, sur Flickr


Keith Haring au Centquatre (Paris) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, sur Flickr


Molitor by LeBrvn, sur Flickr


Auditorium Maison de la Radio by www.lekorbo.be, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Ivry-sur-Seine, Plateau promoteur BNP - Lot 7 - MOE Jean Michel Dumas / crédits Grand Paris Aménagement by Logement et Habitat durable, sur Flickr









http://defense-92.fr/immobilier/bureau-veritas-signe-pour-12-000-m²-dans-le-triangle-de-larche-47043









http://www.sergiograzia.fr/fr/familistere









http://www.detentejardin.com/amenag...it-et-tous-les-conseils-pour-lentretenir-5571


----------



## christos-greece

Autre point de vue depuis l'Arc de triomphe - Paris 🍁🍂With @dxoone 📷 #paris #france #toureiffel #eiffeltower #dxoonetrip #travel #photography by Axel Youx, on Flickr

Notre dame de paris by Patrick Ruiz, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre by Samuel Hervy, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre by Samuel Hervy, on Flickr

Left Bank by Tigra K, on Flickr

27112016-YMP_1790sans titre.jpg by yves-marie pondaven, on Flickr

B O N J O U R... #pariscartepostale #parisjetaime #seemyparis #parisweloveyou #igersparis #bnw_life #ParisMonAmour #noiretblanc #bnwphotography #monochrome #cestbeau1villelanuit_bn #monoart #insta_bw #paris_focus_on #bw_lover #bw_photooftheday #bw_so by geometre18, on Flickr

Paris by Eugeny Linnik, on Flickr

Paris by Stephan Meier, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

https://therooftopper.com/en/listings/paris-lavue-hyattregency/









https://twitter.com/LaDefensefr









https://twitter.com/LaDefensefr


----------



## charpentier

http://www.sergiograzia.fr/fr/entrepots-mac-donalds










http://www.sergiograzia.fr/fr/zac-des-docks/










http://www.sergiograzia.fr/fr/pole-de-recherche-scientifique-de-paris-est










http://www.sergiograzia.fr/fr/familistere


----------



## charpentier

Art lovers (palais de Tokyo, Paris) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, sur Flickr


La France arrachant ses archives à la nuit des temps (Hôtel de Soubise, Paris) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, sur Flickr


Bureau Art Déco du Palais de la porte dorée by Olivier Denouvel, sur Flickr


L'été à Paris by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

http://sockerskrin.blogspot.fr/search/label/Parisresa 3: augusti 2013










http://sockerskrin.blogspot.fr/search/label/Parisresa 3: augusti 2013



Le Palais de Justice de Paris by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, sur Flickr










https://www.expedia.com/pictures/ile-de-france/paris/luxembourg-gardens.d507787


----------



## PinPeat

^^ Welcome back! mr. Charpentier! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise at Trocadero! #cityscape #ig_paris #soi_paris #streetsofparis #photographers_of_india #eiffeltower #toureiffel #romantic #sunrise #photosergereview #trocadero #paris #dpeginsta #kliksubmit #indianshutterbugs #dslrofficial #phodus_competition #niko by SANDEEP MATHUR, on Flickr

Parisienne by DomiDine, on Flickr

Birds View by David del Rey, on Flickr

Iron bird by Alex Emil, on Flickr

French Pyramid by Alex Emil, on Flickr

paris-noche by Andrea Valdez 1999, on Flickr

Renault Agora S - RATP (Régie Autonome des Transports Parisiens) / STIF (Syndicat des Transports d'Île-de-France) n°7736 by Semvatac, on Flickr

Paris edit16 by imaginosss, on Flickr

Séjour avec Sara à Paris by Safi Melki, on Flickr

Paris #paris #ig_world #planet #france #photography #skyblue #towereiffel #toureiffel #boat #seine #travel #instagram #ig_france #ig_paris #blue #sky by JMHmagdalia, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

PinPeat said:


> ^^ Welcome back! mr. Charpentier! :cheers:


Thank you PinPeat! :cheers:



Red horse. by Nino - www.thelittlespotters.fr, sur Flickr


Hamann Mystere Gold by Ugo Missana, sur Flickr


Bugatti l'Or Blanc by Ugo Missana, sur Flickr


Lamborghini LP560-4 by __martin__, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

http://www.sergiograzia.fr/fr/mixite-fonctionelle









L'immeuble Adamas le 8 juillet 2015 - Defense-92.fr









Les tours Carpe Diem, Europlaza, Cœur Défense, Exaltis et Total - Defense-92.fr









https://twitter.com/LaDefensefr









http://modernistarchitecture.blogspot.fr/2015/07/frank-gehry-does-paris-again.html


----------



## diddyD

A lot of gorgeous pics^


----------



## christos-greece

Jardin du Luxembourg, Paris by Nabil Molinari, on Flickr

Paris by ribonka78, on Flickr

Paris by ribonka78, on Flickr

Le jardin des Tuileries by ribonka78, on Flickr

Avenue des Champs-Élysées by ribonka78, on Flickr

Paris by ribonka78, on Flickr

PARIGI. CHIESA DI SAINT GERMAIN-L'AUXERROIS by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Long Exposure - Pont Alexandre III by Emma-Jane Browne, on Flickr

Sans titre by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tricycle by Stéphane Emery, on Flickr

Ghost Rider by David Khutsishvili, on Flickr

2016-11-30 12.59.55 by Pierre Ménard, on Flickr

2016-11-30 12.54.44 by Pierre Ménard, on Flickr

2016-11-30 12.49.20 by Pierre Ménard, on Flickr

2016-11-30 12.59.42 by Pierre Ménard, on Flickr

Concorde - iPhone by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Seine River by Danny Bourque, on Flickr

Last light by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bonjour by c'estlavie!, on Flickr

#Paris 🗼 #FluctuatNecMergitur #Paris by noodleofparis, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III et Grand Palais, Paris by DB Landscapephotographer, on Flickr

Boulevard de Strasbourg - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai Saint-Michel, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Paris Cafes and Bikes by James Vanas, on Flickr

Along the River Seine, Study 1 by Maciej Leszczynski, on Flickr

Los Inválidos (París, 3-10-2009) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris by Edith Escalé, on Flickr

Untitled by Geneviève Brindle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

thumb__DSC2477_1024 by Ethan Spence, on Flickr

The Eiffel Tower, what else? by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

Moonlight, Eiffel Tower, Seine River, Paris France by Joe Elliott, on Flickr

After rain by Tigra K, on Flickr

Conciergerie by Tigra K, on Flickr

2014_03_Promenade à Paris bord de Seine 25.jpg by Christian AUGUET, on Flickr

Sacre Coeur Basilica by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr

Lounging in the sun in Paris by James Vanas, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

In Defence of La Defense by Dave G Kelly, no Flickr


La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr


La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr


La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

#paris #france #photo by Camille Bas, on Flickr

Ensemble Parisien by thomas brenac, on Flickr

Sight Seeing - Seine Cruise by Amil Waduwawara, on Flickr

Sight Seeing - Seine Cruise by Amil Waduwawara, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by Dan Kenemore, on Flickr

day twelve: eiffel tower by Dolan Halbrook, on Flickr

Paris, point de vue, négatif. by gregory lejeune, on Flickr

140717-France-Paris-0056 by Christopher Ruano, on Flickr

Pont d'Arcole by Le petit oiseau va..., on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

MAIRIE DU 5EME ARRONDISSEMENT DE PARIS by Cédric MEURENS, sur Flickr


Chanel Mobile Art Pavillon (ZHA) - Paris. Foto: © Stefan Tuchila. Courtesy of simbiosisgroup.net by Ursula Stalder, sur Flickr


Chanel Mobile Art Pavillon (ZHA) - Paris. Foto: © Stefan Tuchila. Courtesy of simbiosisgroup.net by Ursula Stalder, sur Flickr


Place de la Concorde by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


Place de la Concorde by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


Place de la Concorde by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


Val de Grace by thomas brenac, sur Flickr









http://www.ateliersdelachapelle.com/la-restauration-des-boiseries-de-la-galerie-doree/


----------



## christos-greece

Paris at night from the Eiffel Tower by aqibmushtaq, on Flickr

Untitled by Andreas Hager, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by night by Ettore Lombardo, on Flickr

The larger figures from the Gates to Hell by charles young, on Flickr

Champs-Élysées by Stikine , on Flickr

Paris, France by Juan Leon Villarroya, on Flickr

_SAM2818 by Nenad Manevski, on Flickr

_SAM2845 by Nenad Manevski, on Flickr

_SAM2815 by Nenad Manevski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dans ma rue by Yannick, on Flickr

PARIGI. IL LOUVRE by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

20161213 Gare du Nord A by Shaherald Chia, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by ag&ph2010, on Flickr

Paris n°120 - Just Another Morning by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr

L1000410 by Anton Repponen, on Flickr

Torre Eiffel by Martin Fuentes, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Davide Apuzzo, on Flickr

Pyramide du Louvre by Frédéric Leroux, on Flickr

20161212 Carrousel de la Tour Eiffel A by Shaherald Chia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4365 by Tomasz Dunn, on Flickr

'Gee... the euro exchange rate is too damn high !' by pivapao, on Flickr

IMG_4368 by Tomasz Dunn, on Flickr

IMG_4341 by Tomasz Dunn, on Flickr

IMG_4330 by Tomasz Dunn, on Flickr

IMG_4329 by Tomasz Dunn, on Flickr

IMG_4344 by Tomasz Dunn, on Flickr

Montmartre by ag&ph2010, on Flickr

Grue sur le toit de l'arche de la défense by La voie de l'ombre, on Flickr

Grace by La voie de l'ombre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pedestrian Walkway by David Brossard, on Flickr

. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Paris by Katrinitsa, on Flickr

Parc Monceau by Katrinitsa, on Flickr

winter blossom by Katrinitsa, on Flickr

winter blossom by Katrinitsa, on Flickr

Our Lady of Paris - Notre Dame de Paris by night (Parigi) by Ondablv, on Flickr

Paris by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

Streets of Paris by Cato Lien, on Flickr


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...12_1892926347609283_3549963097764528128_n.jpg








paris la defense


----------



## christos-greece

"Notre-Dame et le Pont de la Tournelle". Paris by Raphaël Grinevald, on Flickr

. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Architecture of Paris _ France by Hachim.Pi, on Flickr

Lovers by Gwenael Piaser, on Flickr

A Street In Paris by Steve Mitchell Gallery, on Flickr

Paris n°123 - Surreal Light by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr

Pont Royal by SteveInLeighton's Photos, on Flickr

Barges by SteveInLeighton's Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

... by Arnaud DG, on Flickr

DSCF5715-2 by Andre Jean Banja, on Flickr

Caught in the Rain, Paris. France by Geoff Trollope, on Flickr

Hôtel de Ville, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

In the streets of Paris by Katrinitsa, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Inês Maia, on Flickr

Boy on bicycle by Dmitriy Zheltikov, on Flickr

Crossroads rue Pierre Lescot and rue de la Cossonnerie by Dmitriy Zheltikov, on Flickr

it was different back then by Rory OConnor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Le louvre après la pluie... by cyril Franconie, on Flickr

Because we are happy by Denis CALISE, on Flickr

IMG_9743 by écrituria, on Flickr

IMG_9741 by écrituria, on Flickr

IMG_9861 by écrituria, on Flickr

IMG_9878 by écrituria, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde by ag&ph2010, on Flickr

París by Anna Masip, on Flickr

Paris Je Taime by Heidi Zech, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

'Forgive me, but I need to stay a little alone' by pivapao, on Flickr

kelly_brook_paris_20080812_05 by Antonius Budyono, on Flickr

Paris-France-Notre-Dame-de-Paris-city-night-bridge-river-lights_2560x1600 by Daisuke Sanuki, on Flickr

Trocadero by ag&ph2010, on Flickr

Untitled by Julius Ahn, on Flickr

Panthéon by Julius Ahn, on Flickr

Paris_20160401_DSC00949 by Andrew Holloway, on Flickr

Paris_20160401_DSC00950 by Andrew Holloway, on Flickr

Panthéon by Julius Ahn, on Flickr

Bourse du Travail @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bugatti L'Or Blanc by JayRao, on Flickr

torre eiffel desde el mirador de la torre montparnasse (Eiffel tower from the lookout tower montparnasse) by joaquin roman, on Flickr

Panthéon, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Le Marais by Katrinitsa, on Flickr

In the streets of Marais by Katrinitsa, on Flickr

Pont d'Arcole (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

'What do you think, is he looking at us or am I wrong ?' by pivapao, on Flickr

Skating on the stair steps by pivapao, on Flickr

'Why should I keep my legs apart...?' by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Adrien Combes, on Flickr

Opéra Garnier by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Paris view (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

Notre-Dame by Antonio Marchese, on Flickr

Rue Vaneau (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

'Che volete...? I parigini sono come le lucertole !' by pivapao, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur, Paris by Matt Hadley, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Matt Hadley, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Opéra Garnier & Sacré Coeur @ Sunset by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniogaudencio/32706687342/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/11865677133/


A dancer in motion by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montparnasse by Gwenael Piaser, on Flickr

and such a beautiful back !' by pivapao, on Flickr

... by Gabriel M. A., on Flickr

Rishoos à la française by pivapao, on Flickr

'Tell me, Marc, are you really comfortable ' by pivapao, on Flickr

Bridges of Paris by Ralph Rozema, on Flickr

Barche sulla Senna by Antonio Marchese, on Flickr

Place Vendôme. Paris, fév 2017 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr

2013-09-24-Paris-France-Eiffel_Tower_ecole_militaire-2000 by acaiado81, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of Light by Oli V, on Flickr

Earth lighting the sky by Dhi Raj, on Flickr

Pont BIR HAKEIM . by Paul ATREIDES, on Flickr

Pont des Arts by Antonio Marchese, on Flickr

Fisarmonicista sul Pont des Arts by Antonio Marchese, on Flickr

Notre Dame mornings by Jim Nix, on Flickr

'It pisses me off this guy always on his mobile phone' by pivapao, on Flickr

Paris, France by Luana Soares, on Flickr

'Raph, let me introduce a girl I met while you were asleep' by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*Paris*


La défense by thomas brenac, no Flickr


Paris 2016 70 by Trevor Pipe, no Flickr


La Défense by DB Landscapephotographer, no Flickr


Rush hour at La Défense by Jheronimus, no Flickr


2017 Pont de neuilly 16-9 02 by jcfeliu, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

'Did you see ? This time it's not me that raised the leg !' by pivapao, on Flickr

A horizontal bike in Paris ! by pivapao, on Flickr

Emmaüs culture and poverty by pivapao, on Flickr

'I'm afraid that today I will sell little or nothing !' by pivapao, on Flickr

Arquitectura y paisajes by santititi, on Flickr

Metropolitain entrance Place de Abbesses - Montmartre by Ennio Fratini, on Flickr

When she was young and enjoyed the carousel at the Luxembourg Gardens . . . . . #igersparis #igersfrance #paris #france #daughter #luxembourggardens #grateful #travelstoke #pariscartepostale #parisjetaime #pariscartepostale #ricksteveseurope #travel #wand by Bridget Barnes, on Flickr

La défense by MxFPhoto, on Flickr

A dancer in motion by Paul SKG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barbecue géant sur le parvis de l'Hôtel de Ville by pivapao, on Flickr

Café Beaubourg by pivapao, on Flickr

Setra S 416 GT-HD - Aérolis (Keolis) / Le Bus Direct by Semvatac, on Flickr

Sunset on the Grand Palace by Guillaume Haas, on Flickr

The Fountain by Guillaume Haas, on Flickr

Pont des Arts and Insitut de France at Night by BOC Photography, on Flickr

Sacre Coeur by ag&ph2010, on Flickr

Equivocal position, but perfectly balanced by pivapao, on Flickr

At the first sunshine lizards come out of hibernation by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

As the sun sets on the frozen seine by Dhi Raj, on Flickr

007/2017 by Denis Ortis, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou by Rudy Pické, on Flickr

Beaubourg by Rudy Pické, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou by Rudy Pické, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou by Rudy Pické, on Flickr

Beaubourg by Rudy Pické, on Flickr

Sortie sur Paris by Nono1er, on Flickr

Belly dancer before the show by pivapao, on Flickr

Belly dancer in the street by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Sunrise Parisien by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


Paris_2016 08 23_3983 by Harvey Barrison, sur Flickr


LMP_6147 by Laurence Masson, sur Flickr


Opéra Garnier, Paris by Julien Fromentin, sur Flickr


----------



## PeruGian12

:bow: :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Au centre l'hommage au poète Antun Gustave Matoš du sculpteur Ivan Kožarić by pivapao, on Flickr

Le Moulin Rouge by Rudy Pické, on Flickr

L' Elysée by Rudy Pické, on Flickr

La Madeleine by Rudy Pické, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg by Rudy Pické, on Flickr

Le Sénat by Rudy Pické, on Flickr

FRANCE by Antonius Budyono, on Flickr

Paris on film by Amélien Bayle, on Flickr

Paris by night by Phoebus58, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

02 - Christmas carousel by Magma Dou, on Flickr

20161227_153142 by mikl.b, on Flickr

20161227_151115 by mikl.b, on Flickr

Coucher de soleil d'hiver by Katell Ar Gow, on Flickr

PA210969 by Arte Nice, on Flickr

PA210959-2 by Arte Nice, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower from Trocadero in Evening by William Toti, on Flickr

. by Stéphane Dégremont, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe with honor guard by William Toti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L'Horloge du Quai d'Orsay by SR S, on Flickr

'I don't like you to talk on the phone when you're with me !' by pivapao, on Flickr

Stratégique forêt sur le Parvis de l'Hôtel de Ville by pivapao, on Flickr

THE LOUVRE, PARIS by Pete Bromage, on Flickr

Textured look at Notre Dame by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Observatoire Panoramique de la Tour Montparnasse by Anneliese, on Flickr

20170218_172323 by Thierry Chabot, on Flickr

In a split by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Selfie en Robes de soirée by pivapao, on Flickr

MUSEE D'ORSAY by Pete Bromage, on Flickr

'Attention, un mime peut en cacher un autre !' by pivapao, on Flickr

Looking up #3 by Richard, on Flickr

Looking down #2 by Richard, on Flickr

Blue Hour sur Paname by thomas brenac, on Flickr

Sacré-coeur, Paris, France by Julien CHARLES, on Flickr

P1130803 by Eliana Settecase, on Flickr

Flickr-407 by Xavier Benech, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

5I2A7481.jpg by Jfienman, on Flickr

5I2A7482.jpg by Jfienman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The new deck chairs at the Town Hall square by pivapao, on Flickr

'and my fish was that big !' by pivapao, on Flickr

Paris by Bernd Sontheimer, on Flickr

day twenty: jardin des plantes by Dolan Halbrook, on Flickr

day twenty: jardin des plantes by Dolan Halbrook, on Flickr

Ile de la cité by Cuauhtémoc Gaudillot, on Flickr

TGV 339 by bb_17002, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower @ Seine @ Paris 15 by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Beaugrenelle - Paris - France by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr

PARIS2017-18 by Glennice Burns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016-05 Coeur de Napoleon - Louvre Pyramid Paris/FR by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

2016-05 Coeur de Napoleon - Louvre Pyramid Paris/FR by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

2016-05 Coeur de Napoleon - Louvre Pyramid Paris/FR by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

2016-05 Coeur de Napoleon - Louvre Pyramid Paris/FR by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

2016-05 Coeur de Napoleon - Louvre Pyramid Paris/FR by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

2016-05 Coeur de Napoleon - Louvre Pyramid Paris/FR by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Martin - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Running child, Paris by abogoev, on Flickr

Resting near the fountain in the City Hall square by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## Darkthekiller

View from the Triumph Arche by citiesoflights on citiesoflights.com


----------



## christos-greece

L'Hotel de Ville by Steve Parker, on Flickr

Liberté, Egalité, Fraternité by Dhi Raj, on Flickr

La Rotonde by David, on Flickr

From the Roof of Musée d'Orsay by akirat2011, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower from Palais Chaillot by BOC Photography, on Flickr

Untitled by Pierre Ménard, on Flickr

Rue Louis Blanc - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Cool reflection on the canal 👌 #paris #france #cool #canalsaintmartin #nature #city #urban #depthobsessed #weekend #awesome #bae #igcolor #visualambassadors #earthshotz #heatercentral #cloud #sky #view #landscape #architecture #building #light Hig by Hugo Juy, on Flickr

Carnaval de Paris 2017 by Emma-Jane Browne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Patrick Nouhailler, on Flickr

Paris by Patrick Nouhailler, on Flickr

Paris by Patrick Nouhailler, on Flickr

Paris by Patrick Nouhailler, on Flickr

Paris 25/02/2017 by Thanh Phuc LE, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg by Arunas, on Flickr

Cité Subway Stop by MrKotek, on Flickr

Parc des Buttes Chaumont : les trois grâces by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Public work @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Mercedes Maybach by mangopulp2008, on Flickr

Sunset on the city. by ttaylorvanslett, on Flickr

Paris is for lovers. by ttaylorvanslett, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower from the ground by Nguyen Trung, on Flickr

Metro: Station Anvers by Helgoland01, on Flickr

Quai de Jemmapes by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr

Musée d'Orsay by Thierry Poupon, on Flickr

La Conciergerie & Pont au Change, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel by Riyas Abdul Lathief, sur Flickr


Champs-Élysées by Riyas Abdul Lathief, sur Flickr


Paris, France 1978 by Al Davis, sur Flickr


La Seine Musicale by Michel Hincker, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

River Seinne by Neil Watcyn-Palmer, on Flickr

IMG_4810 by Tomasz Dunn, on Flickr

IMG_4853 by Tomasz Dunn, on Flickr

Quai aux Fleurs - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

walking with daddy by Ennio Fratini, on Flickr

Reading women by Denis CALISE, on Flickr

P4048066 by Alex Liu, on Flickr

Station Arts & Metiers by Paul ATREIDES, on Flickr

Waiting for 'La Nuit Débout' by sitting ! by pivapao, on Flickr

'This maple syrup has already expired' by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sécurité renforcée aux Halles après des menaces d'attentats by pivapao, on Flickr

Cocktails sans alcool 4 € by pivapao, on Flickr

Chinese bride wearing a lovely long train wedding dress by pivapao, on Flickr

Marie-Madeleine Mborantsuo with other Gabonese women demonstrates in favor of Jean Ping by pivapao, on Flickr

Les Gabonais ont manifesté en faveur de Jean Ping by pivapao, on Flickr

'Ali Bongo dégage !' by pivapao, on Flickr

'To make the photo you have to press this button' by pivapao, on Flickr

Panorama Parisien by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

The man who meditated by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

p1702_Paris-006b.jpg by Axel P., on Flickr

Untitled by Marcus Ortius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Mario Villena-González, on Flickr

Quai de l'Hôtel de Ville - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Triumph by vapi photographie, on Flickr

Triumph by vapi photographie, on Flickr

Sacré Coeur by Claire Tfl, on Flickr

Quai de Seine by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr

Paris2017-8 by Pascal_MUC, on Flickr

Paris2017-51 by Pascal_MUC, on Flickr

La Rue des Martyrs by Boosted Stock Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Citroen Berlingo Paris France 2017 by seif eddine, on Flickr

Passage pour piétons boulevard du Palais by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr

La Conciergerie by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr

La Conciergerie by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr

The Seine View by Alexander Kuznetsov, on Flickr

TUK-TUK Paris France 2017 by seif eddine, on Flickr

Ford focus RS Paris France 2017 by seif eddine, on Flickr

Le Buci by Brian Eden, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF7531-2 by Andre Jean Banja, on Flickr

Quai de Bethune by Dmitriy Zheltikov, on Flickr

Paris, France - 2016 by ntalka, on Flickr

Paris, France - 2016 by ntalka, on Flickr

Paris, France - 2016 by ntalka, on Flickr

Paris, France - 2016 by ntalka, on Flickr

Paris, France - 2016 by ntalka, on Flickr

Untitled by Jocelyn Lin 711, on Flickr

Je prends de la Hauteur ! by Montaigne-, on Flickr

Basilique du Sacré-Coeur by MELKSEDEC R BRITO, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Old and new together in perfect harmony


Musee du Louvre by like / want / need, sur Flickr


paris la defense by lh photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Aerial view of Paris at night by beatrice preve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

{paris} by Audrey Meffray, on Flickr

#paris #france #parisjetaime #parismaville #topparisphoto #loves_paris #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leicaq #leicacraft #leicacamera #photo_storee_bw #people #streetlife #people #bnw_greatshots #madei by valere geslot, on Flickr

Bibliothèque Nationale de France by Pierre-Olivier Carcel, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

i think i saw you by Rory OConnor, on Flickr

Paris by Sergio López, on Flickr

Paris by Sergio López, on Flickr

Seine Cruise Paris by Anvi Gupta, on Flickr

day twenty-six: paris by Dolan Halbrook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Good morning beautiful souls. . . . #JustLiveBarefoot because this is kinda my id, #MoonlightFeet because I'd love this for everyone. . . . #france #parisjetaime #parismonamour #paris #seemyparis #parisian #loveparis #love #city #parisianstreets #instapa by SwanSong7584, on Flickr

Side of Pont d'Austerlitz by Martyn Davis, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris. by yvon chatellard, on Flickr

shooting film on the Criterrace : before the cold by Franek N, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

Rue des Haudriettes - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

day twenty-six: bateaux mouches by Dolan Halbrook, on Flickr

day twenty-six: bateaux mouches by Dolan Halbrook, on Flickr

Paris - Rio Sena by Robert Schwenck, on Flickr

day twenty-six: bateaux mouches by Dolan Halbrook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Francia, Parigi, Eglise de la Madeleine by forastico, on Flickr

Pont d'Austerlitz by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Lights on the river by erichudson78, on Flickr

La tour Eiffel à Paris by Stéphane x, on Flickr

Trocadero is the most photographed place in the world by pivapao, on Flickr

Métro République by pivapao, on Flickr

Paris France : Vue sur la capitale française depuis le musée du Louvre, view on the French capital since the Musée du Louvre, Aussicht auf der französischen Hauptstadt seit dem Museum des Louvre. by Pierre, on Flickr

Paris, 2017 by Greg Wass, on Flickr

Paris 1èr - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

day twenty-six: bateaux mouches by Dolan Halbrook, on Flickr

day twenty-six: bateaux mouches by Dolan Halbrook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Resting in Republic square by pivapao, on Flickr

Waterside Park by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Late Afternoon on the Canal by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Untitled by Elliot Rosen, on Flickr

Paris - La Seine by Robert THEYSSENS, on Flickr

Eiffel tower from Trocadero by Nagesh Kamath, on Flickr

Notre Damme de Paris #paris #paris #Francia #france #france #travel #viaje #viajera #traveller #church #iglesia #catedral #cathedral #dom #calle #callejera #fotografiacallejera #nocturna #fotografianocturna #nocturnal #noche #night #nightfotography #noctu by pablo garcia vidal, on Flickr

Paris, 2017 by Greg Wass, on Flickr

Place St Michel, Paris by Rajan Raju, on Flickr

20170409_152721(0) by Irvanu Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0077 by stephane333, on Flickr

DSC_0072 by stephane333, on Flickr

DSC_0078 by stephane333, on Flickr

day twenty-six: bateaux mouches by Dolan Halbrook, on Flickr

day twenty-six: bateaux mouches by Dolan Halbrook, on Flickr

day twenty-six: bateaux mouches by Dolan Halbrook, on Flickr

day twenty-six: bateaux mouches by Dolan Halbrook, on Flickr

day twenty-six: bateaux mouches by Dolan Halbrook, on Flickr

day twenty-six: bateaux mouches by Dolan Halbrook, on Flickr

Paris, 2017 by Greg Wass, on Flickr

@ARTISTIC_VISION_ Camera: note4📱 Location: paris Tags: @sncf_officiel #topparisphoto #loves_paris #paris_focus_on #bns_paris @travelchannel @bbc_travel Snap: artistic_vision 👻 by ali al-arbash, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parisian streetscape by Christian Proud, on Flickr

The Louvre, Paris. by Gary Graham, on Flickr

Palais Royal - Colonnes de Buren by Simone, on Flickr

Pont des Arts & Institut de France by Simone, on Flickr

Pantheon - no time to get closer by Simone, on Flickr

Untitled by Simone, on Flickr

Drinks at Café de la Paix by Simone, on Flickr

Anniversaire. Paris, avril 2017 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr

Sculptures, Exposition Universelle, 1878 by Bob, on Flickr

Musee d'Orsay Walkers by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Parisian roofs by Al Sanin, sur Flickr


Paris does not happen too much .... by Al Sanin, sur Flickr


Au fil de l'eau... La Seine et le Musée d'Orsay Paris Avril 2017 ▪▫▪▫▪▫▪▫▪:white_sma by arthemus2, sur Flickr


Paris. Place de la Concorde. by Al Sanin, sur Flickr


Paris. Grand Cafe Capucines by Al Sanin, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Las gárgolas observan" | "Gargoyles observe" by Francisco Sanchez, on Flickr

Puteaux by Arunas, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by night by Ettore Lombardo, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by ag&ph2010, on Flickr

Paris summer by La voie de l'ombre, on Flickr

Grue sur le toit de l'arche de la défense by La voie de l'ombre, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Davide Apuzzo, on Flickr

Paris by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Paris by Zsolt Szabo, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/globalfoto/23465859494/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/globalfoto/23840421340/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/globalfoto/24136785501/


La Défense by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Ernst Kers, on Flickr

jumping girls by tdscosp, on Flickr

Paris by Dustin Gaffke, on Flickr

1, 2, 3 Soleil ! by lpbh, on Flickr

Quai d'Orsay (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

Pont de Bir-Hakeim (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

La Seine (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pyramide by JiPiR, on Flickr

Tuileries by JiPiR, on Flickr

Palais du Louvre by JiPiR, on Flickr

Pawlonia Avenue Carnot by Franck, on Flickr

le Panthéon depuis la rue Soufflot by Frantce, on Flickr

smile ! by tdscosp, on Flickr

Symmetry by pivapao's citylife flavors, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Le Panthéon en Noir et Blanc by Frantce, on Flickr

LES TAMBOURS by patrick janicek, on Flickr


----------



## Msisrael

*Cool aerial photo of the Eiffel Tower*

https://www.airvuz.com/photo/Paris?id=58ebe123ed378e1bf422ec6c

Credit Tomi Vercetti


----------



## christos-greece

La Seine Sunset (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

The birds by María Martínez de Artola, on Flickr

Paris, France by JORGE BACANI, on Flickr

Paris, France by JORGE BACANI, on Flickr

Two Benches, One Heart by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

The Inception Bridge by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Square Jehan-Rictus @ Montmartre @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Monument to Gavarni @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Pont Neuf @ Seine @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont de Bir-Hakeim Paris by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr

Les Halles Paris by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr

Fondation Louis Vuitton by Frank Gehry by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr

Forum des Halles Paris by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr

Paris by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr

Paris Lady by Rebecca Ceccaroni, on Flickr

Cité Subway Stop by MrKotek, on Flickr

Sena River by Santiago Arbe, on Flickr

PARIS FRANCE by Olivier Gerini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#streetphotography #vespa #red #people #france #paris #nikond3300 #nikon #photography by Avishek Datta, on Flickr

Paris street overlooking the Eiffel Tower at dusk #4 by Dhanoo Surasarang, on Flickr

ParisPanorama by Han Darth, on Flickr

PARIS BALADE P1020651 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Untitled by Chang Tai Jyun, on Flickr

La Plus Belle Avenue Du Monde by Maurice van Gestel, on Flickr

La Bastille by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Paris Rive Gauche by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

Voie Georges Pompidou - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

day twenty-seven: montmartre by Dolan Halbrook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 49 by [ Greg ], on Flickr


Paris 47 by [ Greg ], on Flickr


Paris from Tour Saint Jacques.jpg by Albert Hastings, on Flickr

Parisienne by DomiDine, on Flickr

Birds View by David del Rey, on Flickr

Iron bird by Alex Emil, on Flickr

French Pyramid by Alex Emil, on Flickr

paris-noche by Andrea Valdez 1999, on Flickr

Renault Agora S - RATP (Régie Autonome des Transports Parisiens) / STIF (Syndicat des Transports d'Île-de-France) n°7736 by Semvatac, on Flickr

Paris edit16 by imaginosss, on Flickr

Séjour avec Sara à Paris by Safi Melki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4215 by Alvin Poh, on Flickr

IMG_4218 by Alvin Poh, on Flickr

IMG_4225 by Alvin Poh, on Flickr

IMG_4233 by Alvin Poh, on Flickr

IMG_4234 by Alvin Poh, on Flickr

IMG_4274 by Alvin Poh, on Flickr

Rue de Charenton - Paris (France by Perry Tak, on Flickr

M A T I N C A L M E by geometre18, on Flickr

Eiffel from Champs by Edwin Canlapan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Chяistophe † = ♥, on Flickr

Boulevard de Reuilly - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

upload by geometre18, on Flickr

Notre Dame - 2 by Daniel Blandford, on Flickr

Notre Dame - 3 by Daniel Blandford, on Flickr

Sacre Coeur by Daniel Blandford, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower - 3 by Daniel Blandford, on Flickr

Paris, France by YangTS, on Flickr

Le Mallard by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

View from the top of the Eiffel Tower #vsco #vscox #vscocam #vscodaily #vscophile #paris #france #travel #cityscape #cityview #iphoneonly #iphoneography #filmpalette #fujipro400h by Trevor Smiley, on Flickr

Seine River Cruise by Daniel Blandford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Quais de Seine #paris #france #parisjetaime #parismaville #topparisphoto #loves_paris #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leicaq #leicacraft #leicacamera #photo_storee_bw #people #streetlife #people #bnw_gr by valere geslot, on Flickr

20161020-37 by Henrik Betnér, on Flickr

20161020-36 by Henrik Betnér, on Flickr

20161020-35 by Henrik Betnér, on Flickr

20161020-23 by Henrik Betnér, on Flickr

20161020-22 by Henrik Betnér, on Flickr

20161020-19 by Henrik Betnér, on Flickr

Untitled by Matthew Ernest, on Flickr

#tokina1116 #france #paris #parisbynight #toureiffel #eiffeltower #nikonfr #nikond7200 #photo #photography by alexandreyousfi, on Flickr

R0020006 by xiaoran.bzh, on Flickr


----------



## Msisrael

*Drone View of the Eiffel Tower*

https://www.airvuz.com/photo/EIFFEL-TOWER--PARIS?id=58ff929916c94b1191f2f023

Credit: Tomiverrcetti


----------



## christos-greece

Eternité by MF[FR], on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Pont des Arts by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

1er Mai 2017 -8 by Photo UG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris, Notre-Dame. by gregory lejeune, on Flickr

Mariachi Band by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Lea Seydoux by yves-marie pondaven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

paris bridge 2 (2 of 1) by heidiwest, on Flickr

Why visit the Louvre? by Ludo Jacobs, on Flickr

Paris by Didier Mouchet, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan Freeman, on Flickr

Le poids de l'Amour ! by Aspen 31, on Flickr

Que d'Amour cadenassé en ce lieu ! by Aspen 31, on Flickr

Métro et BUS DSC_0213 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Paris | 12th Arrondissement by Léa, on Flickr

Batobus queue by Martyn Davis, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Salle des croisades by Claude ROZIER, sur Flickr


Paris by Zsolt Szabo, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schaeff/11877984136/


East side story II by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


Paris et ses bateaux-mouches by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Bibliothèque nationale de France BnF #bnf #bibliothequefrancoismitterand #bibliothequenationaledefrance #france #library #dusk #goldenhours #bluehours #sunset #bridge #pedestrianbridge #twilight #lightandshadow #iphonography #france by Beum Gallery, on Flickr

T R I O M P H E by geometre18, on Flickr

sunset la défense by lh photo, on Flickr

Boulevard des Italiens - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

IMG_7511 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

IMG_7510 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

IMG_7508 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

IMG_7506 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

IMG_7504 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

IMG_7505 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

IMG_7484 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Eiffel #indianshutterbugs #indiapictures #indiaclicks #nikonphotography #nikond750 #eiffeltower #eiffel #kliksubmit #lc_india #natgeoyourshot #natgeotravelpic #yourshot #goldenhour #instagramskilla #dslrofficial #phodus_competition #photoftheday #pico by SANDEEP MATHUR, on Flickr

Centre Beaubourg au ciel d'encre by Antoine Luciani, on Flickr

Emmanuel Macron French president....The dark history at the heart of the French election... “the past that will not pass.” by Hughes Songe, on Flickr

ND by lh photo, on Flickr

La Galerie d'Orléans du Palais-Royal by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Weiyi Chen, on Flickr

Untitled by Chester Bullock, on Flickr

Untitled by Chester Bullock, on Flickr

Paris et ses bateaux-mouches by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

IMG_4899.jpg by Wayne Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3376 by oludotunf, on Flickr

IMG_3366 by oludotunf, on Flickr

look up by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Église Saint-Dominique @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Jardin des Combattants Espagnols de la Nueve @ City Hall @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Jardin des Combattants Espagnols de la Nueve @ City Hall @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Archives nationales @ Le Marais @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Colonnes de Buren @ Palais Royal @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Place des Vosges. by Yannick Furgal, on Flickr

Jardinerie du Quai by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Flowers by the River by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

I Love a Parade by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Parade Rest by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Waiting for the French President by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

La pyramide du Louvre #paris #france #parisjetaime #parismaville #topparisphoto #loves_paris #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leicaq #leicacraft #leicacamera #photo_storee_bw #people #streetlife #people by valere geslot, on Flickr

#Paris 🗼 #FluctuatNecMergitur #Paris #by #day #byday ☀ #sunny #blue #sky ☁ # rooftop by noodleofparis, on Flickr

IMG_7656 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ségolène Royal (the french Hillary Clinton), Envoyé Spécial TV show, France 2 channel by Dominique ALLAIN, on Flickr

#9 edimaryP by Pixnow-FRW, on Flickr

A River Maze by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Speedboats on the Siene by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

After a Hard Days Touristing by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Bercy Park Esplanade by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Untitled by Pablo P. Fiedler, on Flickr

89670501 by Rechi.Ua Rechi.Ua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nymphe du Pont Alexandre III, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

O P É R A . . . tion bnw by geometre18, on Flickr

D O U B L U R E by geometre18, on Flickr

Hôtel de Soubise by manakel, on Flickr

Kathedrale Notre-Dame de Paris by LitschiCo-Erfurt.de I Fotografie, on Flickr

PARIS BALADE DSC_2449 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Paris is burning ? by MF[FR], on Flickr

IMG_7719 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

'Please don't cut the top of the tower !' by pivapao's citylife flavors, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Arc de triomphe by o coeur de la photo, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/patrice-koch/15309968436/


Paris - Quartier Latin - La Sorbonne by David Pirmann, sur Flickr


L'hiver s'installe by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

Nice


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Ontheway Advice, on Flickr

Hôtel de Lauzun, île Saint-Louis, Paris. by gregory lejeune, on Flickr

TROCADERO #paris #eiffeltower #france #francia #trocadéro #blackandwhite #blancoynegro #bw #byn #leica #people by Jesus Gámez Cabezas, on Flickr

Photographing flowers by Ernst Kers, on Flickr

Untitled by Julius Ahn, on Flickr

Untitled by Julius Ahn, on Flickr

DSC_0709 by Jens G, on Flickr

Paris France by John Wearing, on Flickr

Paris France by John Wearing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

If the Champs-Elysées were a garden by erichudson78, on Flickr

Dreamlight by Katrinitsa, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower, Paris, France by Mohammad Saiful Arefin, on Flickr

LightPainting - Tour Eiffel by Xavier Tourtois, on Flickr

1Z1A4140 by Ella Geen, on Flickr

Paris Francis ~ Hôtel De La Paix ~ Historic Hotel by Onasill ~ Bill Badzo, on Flickr

Walking on a tube #centregeorgepompidou #pompidou #tube #Paris #France by alan leal, on Flickr

Love is always in the air in Paris! Jardin du Tuileries is located between the Louvre and Place de la Concorde. #jardindituileries #kiss #tuileriesgarden #paris #ig_paris #visitparis #visit_paris #interestingplaces #awesomeplace #bucketlist #bestplaces_t by noel pombuena photography, on Flickr

2017_04_14_17_10_14.jpg by Eric LF, on Flickr

Through the Café Window (8) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*Paris*


La Defense from Neuilly - Paris by Cebb Photographies - NYC, no Flickr


Update / This is La Défense / Paris / + making of video by Rob de Voogd / zzapback, no Flickr


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr


Paris La Defense - "Paris in Motion" By Mayeul Akpovi by Mayeul Akpovi, no Flickr


Paris. La defense city view by Philipp Chistyakov, no Flickr​


----------



## diddyD

Superb city pics.


----------



## christos-greece

Au centre l'hommage au poète Antun Gustave Matoš du sculpteur Ivan Kožarić by pivapao, on Flickr

Le Moulin Rouge by Rudy Pické, on Flickr

L' Elysée by Rudy Pické, on Flickr

La Madeleine by Rudy Pické, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg by Rudy Pické, on Flickr

Le Sénat by Rudy Pické, on Flickr

Paris on film by Amélien Bayle, on Flickr

Paris by night by Phoebus58, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont Neuf Sunrise by photoserge.com, on Flickr

Paris, 2016 by Antonio Trogu, on Flickr

Coffee time. by Torontonian Abroad, on Flickr

Untitled by Yannick Furgal, on Flickr

Street music. Pont de St. Louis. Paris. France by Marisa Esteban, on Flickr

•j a r d i m• by Diego de Oliveira, on Flickr

•r e s i s t i r• by Diego de Oliveira, on Flickr

•l i b e r t é• by Diego de Oliveira, on Flickr

Pont Saint Michel by Letícia Faria, on Flickr


----------



## Sainton

City porn :cucumber::drool:


----------



## christos-greece

Publicisdrugstore by Hugues Simon, on Flickr

PAUSE by CARLA GATTI, on Flickr

Paris France ~ Louvre Museum ~ Historic Monument by Onasill ~ Bill Badzo, on Flickr

Luxembourg Palace by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

pyramide by Attila FERET, on Flickr

Photographing by Ernst Kers, on Flickr

Paris 6/27/14 by Lois O'Rourke, on Flickr

Pont Neuf Sunrise by photoserge.com, on Flickr

La Beauté by julia larrigue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3775_GF by Sylvain Roche, on Flickr

Париж, Франция by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Untitled by numéro six, on Flickr

Instagram et Facebook : Parisbyflorian by Florian Godvin, on Flickr

Abandoned metro station in Paris, France [3072x2304] by downedkey, on Flickr

P6010003 by Hans Veneman, on Flickr

NH0A1150s by Michael Soukup, on Flickr

The White Lady by Ludovic Loiseau, on Flickr

42-28683922 by Đời Thừa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris_400 by staudio20032003, on Flickr

Hiver: Eiffel by Carmen Maqueda Galán, on Flickr

Hiver: Notre Dame by Carmen Maqueda Galán, on Flickr

Untitled by Greg Eytcheson, on Flickr

Untitled by Greg Eytcheson, on Flickr

PARIS ARCHITECTURE 17th Arrondissement by Grangeburn, on Flickr

PARIS ARCHITECTURE 17th Arrondissement by Grangeburn, on Flickr

pv7 - 39 by In My Mac, on Flickr

Underground music. by Ata Adnan, on Flickr

DSC02835 by Redroom Studios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Avenue de la Grande Armée by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr

Illuminati by Valentin HAMMOUDI, on Flickr

Instagram et Facebook : parisbyflorian by Florian Godvin, on Flickr

Parc des Rives de Seine by ErasmusOfParis, on Flickr

Parc des Rives de Seine by ErasmusOfParis, on Flickr

Parc des Rives de Seine by ErasmusOfParis, on Flickr

Parc des Rives de Seine by ErasmusOfParis, on Flickr

Parc des Rives de Seine by ErasmusOfParis, on Flickr

Parc des Rives de Seine by ErasmusOfParis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Ivan, on Flickr

Square de la Place de Bitche by Christophe Lesimple, on Flickr

Untitled by pilar cardona, on Flickr

Palais du Luxembourg by Sylvain Pupin, on Flickr

Paris - in the Park by Ralph Rozema, on Flickr

Storm in Paris by george papapostolou, on Flickr

LV1 - 17 by In My Mac, on Flickr

Effel Tower, Paris, France. by Travel Center UK, on Flickr

Silver Balls Palais Royal by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cave la Torrelle...Paris by Manu Dreuil, on Flickr

Régime sans "selle" by Eric C, on Flickr

Opera House . Paris , France #travel #traveldiaries #travelphotography #france #paris #leica #leica35mm #frencharchitecture by Suresh Eswaran, on Flickr

Chiens de France by 亨利, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe de l’Étoile, Paris, France by Rainer D, on Flickr

We will always have (sun in) Paris (because it never sets in the summer) by Robert Patton, on Flickr

IMGP6924.jpg by Jean DE INES, on Flickr

Sainte Geneviève de Paul Landowski devant Notre-Dame de Paris (France) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Duo Parisien by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


Tour Eiffel & Trocadéro by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


Sunset ND by lh photo, sur Flickr


The Palais Garnier, Paris France by Les Butcher, sur Flickr


Le Louvre Variation12 by Adrien Sifre, sur Flickr


La Ville by Vincent Fargeix, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sous le ciel de Paris by MF[FR], on Flickr

DSC_0531 by Irene Uboldi, on Flickr

A really cool moment by tdscosp, on Flickr

Le tout Paris II by thomas brenac, on Flickr

Un autre matin by thomas brenac, on Flickr

Swing band, Ile St Louis, Paris by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

La luna llena sobre Paris by obsidiana10, on Flickr

Les Parisiens by Rafael Monroy, on Flickr

Paris 2017-13 by Grayson Holt, on Flickr

Deya at Paris's Coulée verte René-Dumont by Nan Palmero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Seine sous le pont de la Tournelle avec la statue de sainte Geneviève, patronne de la ville de Paris, lîle saint Louis, l’île de la cité et Notre Dame. by yvon chatellard, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Resting In Paris by Bud Ellison, on Flickr

In the light by bainebiker, on Flickr

Paris - daily life by Ralph Rozema, on Flickr

Louvre Paris by Aadarsh Dash, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower, Paris France by John Panneman, on Flickr

IMGP7183.jpg by Jean DE INES, on Flickr

IMGP7181.jpg by Jean DE INES, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, cafe Chappe - Montmartre by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr

Place de la République. by Yannick Furgal, on Flickr

Montparnasse. by Yannick Furgal, on Flickr

Dome of Les Invalides @ Rooftop terrace @ Galeries Lafayette @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Assemblée Nationale @ Pont de la Concorde @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Opéra Garnier @ Rooftop terrace @ Galeries Lafayette @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Rooftop terrace @ Galeries Lafayette @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Orchestra @ Fontaine Saint-Michel @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

Paris, 2016 by Kévin Galop, on Flickr

Seine @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

What a beautiful... car. by Christophe Lesimple, on Flickr

Untitled by Pedro Milagre, on Flickr

Untitled by Pedro Milagre, on Flickr

Río Sena a su paso por París by Salva RC., on Flickr

DSCF2463 by THW-Fan, on Flickr

Night lights by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Edwin Canlapan, on Flickr

Les berges de la Seine by Alain ROYER, on Flickr

Spotted in France by marzulic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Dancing in the Streets by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Browsing the Quai by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Résidence étudiante Delphine Seyrig by Christophe Lesimple, on Flickr

Panthéon, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries by Nathanaël Semhoun, on Flickr

Untitled by Pedro Milagre, on Flickr

On both sides by Pascal Colin, on Flickr

Paris Blvd Brune by Peter Velthoen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sciò, sciò, ciucciuè... a Parigi by pivapao, on Flickr

Graffiti at Stalingrad - Quay de Valmy by pivapao, on Flickr

"Liberté, Fraternité, Egalité... by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr

Backstreets of Paris, France by John Gillespie, on Flickr

Santas on Cycles at the Place de la Concorde by Robert Kendall, on Flickr

Promenade Paris 13e-5e-15e-Tour Eiffel by Formosa Wandering, on Flickr

Paris, France by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr

Paris, France. 🇫🇷🗼 by C G G, on Flickr

Ile de la Cite by Albyn Davis, on Flickr

Everyone Smile! by David Brossard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Louise by Paul SKG, on Flickr

Paris street photography by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr

Pont des arts. Paris by théo bergeon, on Flickr

GAO_2060 by Grieg Olson, on Flickr

GAO_2005 by Grieg Olson, on Flickr

Pont Neuf by papajoesm, on Flickr

Bartoldi et Eiffel by Guibs photos, on Flickr

Paris, France by Berengere Marrimpoey, on Flickr

Conciergerie & Tribunal de Commerce, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Paris La Defense business district - Aerial View by gc232, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1040064.jpg by Glenn Schultes, on Flickr

P1030859.jpg by Glenn Schultes, on Flickr

Notre Dame at Night by Erin O, on Flickr

Untitled by Jordy Chen, on Flickr

Palais Garnier by Erin O, on Flickr

Paris skyline view from Notre-Dame by Meiya Vision, on Flickr

Paris, France by Kristel Joy Rosario, on Flickr

le nouveau Forum des Halles... by brinmell , on Flickr

Rue des Haudriettes, Paris III by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Merci Michel !!...Fontaine des Innocents aux Halles by brinmell , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Meetup - Shooting new face Model Photogénique by Julien Ricard, on Flickr

Au fond de la rue. Paris, juin 2017 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr

Louvre Palace by Motographer, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris by Matthew Johnson, on Flickr

Pyramide du Louvre by Joey, on Flickr

Untitled by K 35 mm, on Flickr

大家都在擺pose呢 by ChihYen Fan, on Flickr

Pause à Belleville. Paris, juin 2017 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr

Evening in Paris by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## PeruGian12

wow! Amazing, beautiful city Paris :drool:
excellent pics


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Jordy Chen, on Flickr

Untitled by Jordy Chen, on Flickr

Untitled by Jordy Chen, on Flickr

Untitled by Jordy Chen, on Flickr

Untitled by Jordy Chen, on Flickr

Untitled by Jordy Chen, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower & The Pont Alexandre III, Paris France. by Les Butcher, on Flickr

From Paris With Friends by Dany Casado, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower from The Pont Alexandre III, Paris France. by Les Butcher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palais de Justice, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

DSC06707 by ejc.artshows Croft, on Flickr

DSC06721 by ejc.artshows Croft, on Flickr

DSC06720 by ejc.artshows Croft, on Flickr

DSC06744 by ejc.artshows Croft, on Flickr

DSC06757 by ejc.artshows Croft, on Flickr

DSC06804 by ejc.artshows Croft, on Flickr

R0003887.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr

DSC07050 by ejc.artshows Croft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170617_115516-01 by Trịnh Hoàng Vân Photography, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe/The Triumphal arc by Natalia jw, on Flickr

A Holy fountain... well, at least to those who actually respect it by Natalia jw, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur, Paris/Sacred Heart of Paris, Church by Natalia jw, on Flickr

En Construction.. by ugur can, on Flickr

View from the Sacred Heart of Paris Church dome by Natalia jw, on Flickr

Heatwave in France by euronews, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe Paris,France 凱旋門，巴黎 by 侯健慕 James Hou., on Flickr

Coming and going by Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Place Vendome1 by Nathalie PHILIPPON, on Flickr

Seule sous la pluie // Alone under the rain by erichudson78, on Flickr

Cours Carrée by stephane roche, on Flickr

Paris,France 巴黎 by Li Hsuan Lin, on Flickr

Paris,France 巴黎 by Li Hsuan Lin, on Flickr

Paris,France 巴黎 by Li Hsuan Lin, on Flickr

Paris,France 巴黎 by Li Hsuan Lin, on Flickr

Paris,France 巴黎 by Li Hsuan Lin, on Flickr

Notre-Dame-de-Paris by Robin Férand, on Flickr

Talking to her boyfriend with What's App by pivapao's citylife flavors, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arc de Triomphe in the City of Lights by Mike Elias, on Flickr

Paris Opera House by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Andrea Rock, on Flickr

A random street in Paris by Narek Talatinian, on Flickr

birds eye view by AromaY, on Flickr

Paris by red_ropes, on Flickr

Pont Notre Dame by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr

'A light eye makeup to compensate for my thinness' by pivapao's citylife flavors, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pyramide du LOUVRE by thieulson, on Flickr

IMG_0176 by Mats Rosenqvist, on Flickr

IMG_0175 by Mats Rosenqvist, on Flickr

IMG_0164 by Mats Rosenqvist, on Flickr

IMG_0134 by Mats Rosenqvist, on Flickr

Parisian atmosphere by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

Home by Nicolas W., on Flickr

Bon Cafe by Sonny K, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## war same

Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr


----------



## war same

Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr


----------



## war same

Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr


----------



## war same

Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr


----------



## war same

Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr
Paris Center by Tawasal Warsame, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset Paris Bastille by lh photo, on Flickr

Feu d'artifice du 14 juillet 2017 depuis le champ de Mars à Paris, devant la Tour Eiffel, Bastille day 2017 by Yann Caradec, on Flickr

Feu d'artifice du 14 juillet 2017 depuis le champ de Mars à Paris, devant la Tour Eiffel, Bastille day 2017 by Yann Caradec, on Flickr

Feu d'artifice du 14 juillet 2017 depuis le champ de Mars à Paris, devant la Tour Eiffel, Bastille day 2017 by Yann Caradec, on Flickr

Feu d'artifice du 14 juillet 2017 depuis le champ de Mars à Paris, devant la Tour Eiffel, Bastille day 2017 by Yann Caradec, on Flickr

Feu d'artifice du 14 juillet 2017 depuis le champ de Mars à Paris, devant la Tour Eiffel, Bastille day 2017 by Yann Caradec, on Flickr

Feu d'artifice du 14 juillet 2017 depuis le champ de Mars à Paris, devant la Tour Eiffel, Bastille day 2017 by Yann Caradec, on Flickr

Feu d'artifice du 14 juillet 2017 depuis le champ de Mars à Paris, devant la Tour Eiffel, Bastille day 2017 by Yann Caradec, on Flickr

Paris 2017 by bigboysdad, on Flickr

170714-D-PB383-010 by Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, on Flickr


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

_FIREWORK EIFFEL TOWER

BASTILLE DAY_

_PARIS_

https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...4268_328426774246963_237738714850131968_n.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Art urbain by erichudson78, on Flickr

Untitled by Wen Kuei Hsueh, on Flickr

Défilé du 14 juillet 2017 à Paris by Louis Labbez, on Flickr

Petit Palais from l'Orangerie by Peter Albion, on Flickr

Pompidou Centre by Peter Albion, on Flickr

Convergence by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

IMG_5379 by Sun Brockie, on Flickr

IMG_5187 by Sun Brockie, on Flickr

Streets of Paris by Tony Scuvotti, on Flickr

IMG_5006 by Sun Brockie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Musée d'Orsay by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy , on Flickr

Paris from the Arc de Triomphe by Alan, on Flickr

Parisian Sprawl 2 by Alan, on Flickr

DSC_3798 by Peter Albion, on Flickr

Louvre by Gianluca Amato, on Flickr

Bastille Day Fireworks at the Eiffel Tower by Stephen Boak, on Flickr

Place de la République by Carlos Luso, on Flickr

Place de la République by Carlos Luso, on Flickr

IMG_6218 by Sun Brockie, on Flickr

Aerial parade for Bastille Day by Peter Albion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Coiffure by c'estlavie!, on Flickr

Notre-Dame de Paris by Laura Carrier, on Flickr

France by Sasha Popovic, on Flickr

Louvre by Irene BerHer, on Flickr

Baignade sur le Bassin de la Villette by Tommy Larey, on Flickr

Baignade sur le Bassin de la Villette by Tommy Larey, on Flickr

Down the Seine by Joe Violante, on Flickr

_MG_2716 by Tom Jagot-Jarvis, on Flickr

Rastafari family by pivapao's citylife flavors, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

unexpected vista by Chantal van der Ende-Appel, on Flickr

La Grange Saint Michel by Campesino Incoherente, on Flickr

Paris / Tour Eiffel vue du Pont de Bir-Hakeim by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, on Flickr

Last Day of the Scaffolding Convention.. by Kent Johnson, on Flickr

Notre-Dame de Paris by Laura Carrier, on Flickr

Paris France by Amy Davidson, on Flickr

Paris - Champs Elysees 27.08.2008 P1020173 by Hans-Peter Dorn, on Flickr

Place de la République by Carlos Luso, on Flickr

Hey Paris! Summer wedding! #travel #streetphotography #wedding #gopro #paris #france #city #citywalk by anthony s, on Flickr

20170713 sketchers by Frank Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Louvre by Kevin Dress, on Flickr

Rainy Louvre by Ruben H. Pinilla, on Flickr

Conciergeris, Paris by stuartharnott007, on Flickr

Port de l'Arsenal by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr

Avenue de la Porte de Sèvres by Ernst Kers, on Flickr

Lion of Belfort of Place Denfert-Rochereau by Martyn Davis, on Flickr

Paris, France by readlistendream, on Flickr

Paris, France by readlistendream, on Flickr

Paris, France by readlistendream, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

París, siempre sorprendente. by Juan Ignacio Llana Ugalde, on Flickr

en passant par le jardin des Tuileries by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Rally of Val De Saône Cabillonum Riders by pivapao's citylife flavors, on Flickr

Front Social - PARIS by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

Sun playing hide-and-seek by Marko Erman, on Flickr

End of Lyon and beginning of Paris by devonblais, on Flickr

Coucher de soleil sur Paris by tof-lo62, on Flickr

Nuit parisienne by tof-lo62, on Flickr

At The Louvre ... by junepurkiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Baleine gisant quai de la Tournelle by Gabriel CANET, on Flickr

Cachalot, Quai de la Tournelle, Paris by Guillaume Birraux, on Flickr

06 Luxembourg Gardens by Emma Farley, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower. by Paula N, on Flickr

Paris bridges at dusk by Marko Erman, on Flickr

Hooked a Big One! by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

La Seine depuis le Pont Alexandre III by Julien Ricard, on Flickr

Orchestre symphonique au balcon by Julien Ricard, on Flickr

Orchestre symphonique au balcon by Julien Ricard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LCL by FredM., on Flickr

CYCLING-FRANCE/ by Lotto Soudal, on Flickr

10654992-054 by Lotto Soudal, on Flickr

CYCLING-FRANCE/ by Lotto Soudal, on Flickr

10654992-065 by Lotto Soudal, on Flickr

TDFR-17044.JPG by Lotto Soudal, on Flickr

Tour de France 2017 by Prensa Movistar Colombia, on Flickr

Tour de France 2017 by Prensa Movistar Colombia, on Flickr

Tour de France 2016 #Behind the Scene - Etape 21 by equipecyclistefdj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Team Cannondale by Fedpics, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Fedpics, on Flickr

Let's Get This Party Started! by For.me.it's.you, on Flickr

10654992-041 by Lotto Soudal, on Flickr

Paris by ☆ Sonia ☆, on Flickr

bike polo by garycycles, on Flickr

Relaxing in the Luxembourg Gardens by Joe deSousa, on Flickr

Paris : Tour Eiffel - La géante by jimmy Photos, on Flickr

La patrouille survole Paris pour l'arrivée du tour by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Paris - It's a kind of magic by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

39231533_m by World Class, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Angelo Fernandez, on Flickr

Untitled by Angelo Fernandez, on Flickr

Untitled by Angelo Fernandez, on Flickr

Untitled by Angelo Fernandez, on Flickr

Untitled by Angelo Fernandez, on Flickr

Untitled by Angelo Fernandez, on Flickr

Untitled by Angelo Fernandez, on Flickr

Untitled by Umair Abbasi, on Flickr

Untitled by Angelo Fernandez, on Flickr

Ristorante by c'estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pyramid reflection by Julien CHARLES, on Flickr

Rue de Tolbiac, Paris XIII by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Eduard Melnikov, on Flickr

Les vignes du Parc Georges Brassens by Michael C., on Flickr

Promenade dans le Parc Georges Brassens by Michael C., on Flickr

Promenade le long de la Petite Ceinture du 15e by Michael C., on Flickr

Promenade le long de la Petite Ceinture du 15e by Michael C., on Flickr

Promenade dans le Parc Georges Brassens by Michael C., on Flickr

10654992-070 by Lotto Soudal, on Flickr

CYCLING-FRANCE/ by Lotto Soudal, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

20170721 001 Paris (Wm) by GHL Digital, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cruising on the Seine by Marko Erman, on Flickr

2009: Paris - looking over Place de la Concorde by dominotic, on Flickr

Avenue du Président Kennedy - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris, France. Aerial ones are from the Eiffel Tower. by Ally Kropp, on Flickr

2017, Paris - France by Heloisa Castelo, on Flickr

Notre Dame by bas handels, on Flickr

Patrouille de France by FredM., on Flickr

10654992-065 by Lotto Soudal, on Flickr

Paris, 2017 by Kévin Galop, on Flickr

Paris, 2017 by Kévin Galop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crépuscule sur la Seine // Dusk on the Seine river by erichudson78, on Flickr

Posing as a pin-up girl by pivapao's citylife flavors, on Flickr

57543-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

57514-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

56809-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

56788-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

56808-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

18965-Paris-ArcTriumph by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

56505-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

en passant par le jardin des Tuileries by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

IMG_20170607_163357.jpg by Brian Shrader, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.flickr.com/photos/schaeff/35951078431/


Spaceship by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


Bastille Day 2017 by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

https://www.booking.com/hotel/fr/citizenm-paris-la-defense.fr.html









http://www.archdaily.com/868029/headquarter-veolia-dietmar-feichtinger-architectes


Paris contemporain. by Frédéric Moncel, sur Flickr









http://www.archdaily.com/553794/majunga-tower-jean-paul-viguier-et-associes-2


----------



## charpentier

Mega Structure (Remaster) by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr









http://defense-92.fr/animation-culturelle/ete-so-british-cette-annee-a-defense-52650


Boulogne-Billancourt by Patrick Müller, sur Flickr


Fondation Louis Vuitton by Marco, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sacré coeur lune by lh photo, on Flickr

2017_0515_18323900 by Céline Raux, on Flickr

2013_0122_22451000 by Céline Raux, on Flickr

View from the Ponte de l'Alma by Joe deSousa, on Flickr

IMG_20170723_170021 by Dave Simpson, on Flickr

IMG_20170723_184037 by Dave Simpson, on Flickr

IMG_20170724_124739 by Dave Simpson, on Flickr

IMG_20170726_135339 by Dave Simpson, on Flickr

IMG_20170723_190600_018 by Dave Simpson, on Flickr

bistro by c'estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3869 by Nolly Urushima, on Flickr

IMG_0105 by Nolly Urushima, on Flickr

IMG_0366 by Nolly Urushima, on Flickr

IMG_0351 by Nolly Urushima, on Flickr

IMG_0350 by Nolly Urushima, on Flickr

Paris by Ehsan 98, on Flickr

Gare de l'Est by Christophe Lesimple, on Flickr

L'attraction du Louvre - Version 2 by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr

Réunion à Vincennes - Le 1er Septembre 2002 by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris - Pont Alexandre III by Frederic Peix, sur Flickr


(6) Chevaleret - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, sur Flickr


A PARIS by besopha, sur Flickr









http://www.enlargeyourparis.fr/check-list-101-choses-a-faire-cet-ete/


----------



## charpentier

Foule by Coup d'Oreille, sur Flickr









http://www.liberation.fr/futurs/2017/07/05/et-si-on-partait-en-week-end-loisir-a-la-defense_1581723









http://www.espaces-atypiques.com/paris/annonce/duplex-terrasses-vue-defense-achat-vente-courbevoie/









http://defense-92.fr/circulation/chantier-de-tour-trinity-fermetures-de-voiries-lete-52670


----------



## christos-greece

Sculpture moderne au parc Tino Rossi (Paris) by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr

Rue du Faubourg Saint-Antoine, Paris XII by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Fullmoon by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Antoine by Brian Haines, on Flickr

Pantheon Paris by Destinations Journey, on Flickr

Italian Flavor by Sam Amil, on Flickr

58549-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

58460-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

56059-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

Sculpture moderne au parc Tino Rossi (Paris) by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris by Kristel Van Loock, sur Flickr


Architecture parisienne by besopha, sur Flickr


Paris , rue de la Cerisaie by besopha, sur Flickr


Castel Béranger by Stephen Shankland, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Sans titre by Dimitry Roulland, sur Flickr


BEAUBOURG PARIS street photography by Carlos Pinho, sur Flickr









http://www.pny-hamburgers.fr/locations-2/









http://www.leparisien.fr/puteaux-92...imations-sur-le-parvis-05-07-2017-7113192.php


----------



## charpentier

http://exterieursdesignmagazine.fr/inspiration-jardin/11-terrasses-parisiennes-a-tester-cet-ete/









http://lecture-spectacle.blogspot.fr/2014/08/musee-de-la-vie-romantique.html









http://www.villaschweppes.com/artic...terrasse-la-plus-depaysante-de-paris_a36149/1









http://www.petitpalais.paris.fr/content/le-jardin


----------



## christos-greece

Pyramide du Louvre by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr

PASSERELLE_6771 by Jean Boulange, on Flickr

Jaguar E-type ~ la traversée estivale de Paris 2017 ~ Paris, France by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Canal Saint-Martin by Andrew, on Flickr

Rue Marcadet - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris la nuit 2016 09 06 (66) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr

Zicht op Avenue des Champs-Élysées vanaf Place de Charles de Gaulle Paris by Henk-Jan van der Klis, on Flickr

View from the Eiffel Tower by Julie Stern, on Flickr

Paris at Night by Sam Codrington, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Opéra à Paris by Louis Labbez, sur Flickr


The Snake and the Lighthouse by Éole Wind, sur Flickr


Champion ! by jmvnoos in Paris, sur Flickr


La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2014.07.14 Tour Eiffel Fireworks (1) by gary roustan, on Flickr

2014.07.14 Tour Eiffel Fireworks (2) by gary roustan, on Flickr

2014.07.14 Tour Eiffel Fireworks (5) by gary roustan, on Flickr

2014.07.14 Tour Eiffel Fireworks (9) by gary roustan, on Flickr

2014.07.14 Tour Eiffel Fireworks (12) by gary roustan, on Flickr

2014.07.14 Tour Eiffel Fireworks (7) by gary roustan, on Flickr

Paris. by Ally Kropp, on Flickr

Un petit selfie devant la pyramide du Louvre ? by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr

Touristes dans la cour carrée du Louvre by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Bastille day 2017 by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


Bastille Day 2017 / FireWorks III by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


l’Opéra Garnier by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


Matin Parisien by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel lights by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr

IMG_4831 by Tomasz Dunn, on Flickr

IMG_4935 by Tomasz Dunn, on Flickr

IMG_4946 by Tomasz Dunn, on Flickr

IMG_4952 by Tomasz Dunn, on Flickr

IMG_5092 by Tomasz Dunn, on Flickr

RAC-2017-06-05-0286 by Robert Ciavarro, on Flickr

RAC-2017-06-05-0965 by Robert Ciavarro, on Flickr

20170806-20170806-DSCF1807-Edit.jpg by Hugh Rawson, on Flickr

Parisian atmosphere by Sizun Eye, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

La tour eiffel sous la neige by Adrien S-F, sur Flickr









https://joliparisblog.com/2015/08/14/un-jour-un-look-10/


La Bourse by jmvnoos in Paris, sur Flickr


Rue de Rivoli by jmvnoos in Paris, sur Flickr









© Pete Marovich http://www.travelandleisure.com/food-drink/paris-latin-restaurants


----------



## christos-greece

Paris postcard photo genre by Ardan Dojan, on Flickr

Paris, France by Shaun Smith-Milne, on Flickr

Paris by Carol S., on Flickr

Almost sunset by Fernanda G, on Flickr

Sacre Coeur - Paris by Alireza, on Flickr

IMG_8698 by bikerben58, on Flickr

Paris (2) by Boat Bike Tours, on Flickr

Shapes of Paris by Linus Leijon photograpy, on Flickr

Photos by Ashley Vance, on Flickr

Golden times by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

_140702_Playing_Woman_119 by Francois Roland, sur Flickr


Jazz at Saint-Germain-des-Prés - 1 by jmvnoos in Paris, sur Flickr


Sans titre by victortsu, sur Flickr


Sans titre by victortsu, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Tourist traveling by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


Okuda - Mona Lisa by Butterfly Art News, sur Flickr


Space Invader PA_1289 & PA_1290 by Denis, sur Flickr


Sans titre by Wenn Kee HSU, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Subway 4/4 by Nathalie, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Christophe Lesimple, on Flickr

"Le Pont d'Arcole". Paris. by Raphaël Grinevald, on Flickr

Rue de Belleville - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Avez-vous quelque chose à déclarer by Pascal DELLOUVE, on Flickr

Girls Talk, Pont Alexandre III, Paris, France. by Kent Johnson, on Flickr

Paris, France by Lisa Tran, on Flickr

Paris by Carol S., on Flickr

Nicolas by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr

Paris cityscape (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Le salon bleu - Maxim's by Audrey, sur Flickr


Orly : fresque de DaCruz by Philippe Guillot, sur Flickr









http://www.pinktrotters.com/blog/ci...pinktrotters-women-travel-traveller-chic.html









http://www.lefigaro.fr/sortir-paris...s-adresses-de-nouilles-japonaises-a-paris.php


----------



## charpentier

http://www.synper.org/spip.php?article355


Métal or nothing ! by arthemus2, sur Flickr


Paris : le palais de Chaillot by Philippe Guillot, sur Flickr










http://www.archdaily.com/786523/francoise-sagan-multimedia-library-bigoni-mortemard









https://www.designweek.co.uk/issues...-new-paris-office-featuring-hospitality-area/


----------



## Phcg

*Paris*


Sem título by Philipp Götze, no Flickr


urbanscape reflection by Bernard l Hermite, no Flickr


La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr


Old VS New by A.G. photographe, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Paris=photographing-girl 12 by henk overbeeke, on Flickr

Paris by Night 1/2 by Nathalie, on Flickr

Paris Sera Toujours Paris 101 by David Harmantas, on Flickr

Saint-Michel by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

PARIGI. GIARDINI DEL TROCADERO by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Metro Station in Paris, France by moovitapp, on Flickr

RATP Bus Route 75 in Paris, France by moovitapp, on Flickr

Paris 19ème - Rénovation urbaine by jimmy Photos, on Flickr

Sleeping in the Nelson-Mandela garden by pivapao's citylife flavors, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Woman Walk Paris by [email protected], sur Flickr


Palais de Tokyo : "La France éternelle" by Philippe Guillot, sur Flickr


Sans titre by Rémy GROSDOIGT, sur Flickr









by MichelM (Mapio)


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Stig Martin Fiskaa, on Flickr

Untitled by Stig Martin Fiskaa, on Flickr

Untitled by Stig Martin Fiskaa, on Flickr

Paris Sera Toujours Paris 102 by David Harmantas, on Flickr

Rooftops by Iain Geoghan, on Flickr

Night, Seine, Paris, viewed from Eiffel Tower by Xi Jin, on Flickr

The heatwave of June has arrived by pivapao's citylife flavors, on Flickr

Iena Bridge lovers by pivapao's citylife flavors, on Flickr

Île de la Cité by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr

A Tourist in Paris 1/4 by Nathalie, on Flickr

Die Farben der Île-de-France by Michael Beitelsmann, on Flickr

The Gothic screens ** by Michelle @c, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Pinky sunset by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


Coucher de Soleil Paris La Défense by EC2015, sur Flickr


Paris, France by Elena Kurlaviciute, sur Flickr


Walking in La Défense by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BNF Area by PL Vision, on Flickr

On the Boulevard - Paris by Chris, on Flickr

IMG_3690 by T&M Spotter, on Flickr

Untitled by luca Giuliano, on Flickr

Amazing evening light on Notre Dame de Paris by alan Cowperthwaite, on Flickr

25 July: Paris: Cité Metro Station by bmiller128, on Flickr

25 July: Paris: Boulevard Haussmann by bmiller128, on Flickr

Free ! by Matthieu George, on Flickr

PARIGI. MUSEO DEL LOUVRE by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Paris - Alma-Marceau by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

http://www.blog.wejumpin.com/









http://www.marindeaudouce.fr/canal-de-l-ourcq/









http://www.leparisien.fr/culture-lo...l-ete-le-long-du-canal-05-07-2017-7112853.php


paris au mois de juillet by loulou de paris, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Untitled by chi wai sze, on Flickr

Untitled by chi wai sze, on Flickr

Untitled by chi wai sze, on Flickr

Untitled by chi wai sze, on Flickr

Untitled by chi wai sze, on Flickr

Untitled by chi wai sze, on Flickr

Opera by jean françois Rachel, on Flickr

Vacation Paris by Eurosail Travel, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

http://www.travelandleisure.com/worlds-best/city-hotels-in-europe









http://magazine.bellesdemeures.com/...-avenue-henri-martin-paris-article-17635.html









http://www.olielo.com/fr/hotel/hotel-le-meurice-paris/









http://silencio.fr/inauguration-hotel-hilton-paris-opera/









http://www.olielo.com/fr/hotel/hotel-le-meurice-paris/


----------



## charpentier

From Grand Bassin Rond to Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel by Martyn Davis, sur Flickr


Canauxrama dock along Canal Saint-Martin by Martyn Davis, sur Flickr









http://www.travelandleisure.com/travel-tips/shoulder-season-destinations









©Lionel Bonaventure/AFP/Getty Images http://www.travelandleisure.com/attractions/festivals/paris-winter-seine-paddleboard-race


----------



## charpentier

https://fr.pinterest.com/HouseOfHelias/wine-bar/









https://www.tripsavvy.com/shop-restaurant-museum-hours-1516806









http://lestasters.blogspot.fr/2016/09/mamma-primi.html









http://savoirfaireparis.com/sfps-favorite-terraces/


----------



## christos-greece

Love story by Andrei Mircea, on Flickr

Untitled by Julius Ahn, on Flickr

Untitled by Julius Ahn, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Julius Ahn, on Flickr

Untitled by Julius Ahn, on Flickr

Easy Ride - Pont de Bir-Hakeim, Paris, France by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

Look, a whole new week! by Marco Lamberto, on Flickr

Crossing. by Hugh Rawson, on Flickr

Jardin des Plantes by Philippe PT78, on Flickr

IMG_5687 by Paris TRIP - PHOTO Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

L'impasse Canart by Michael C., sur Flickr


Le Marché du livre ancien du Parc Georges Brassens by Michael C., sur Flickr


Promenade dans le Parc Georges Brassens by Michael C., sur Flickr


Sans titre by victortsu, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris ombragée by besopha, sur Flickr


Passage Cottin Paris XVIII arr by lautreryves, sur Flickr


Paris, France by Alejandro, sur Flickr


Tranquillité Parisienne by besopha, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Palais & La Défense, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Manifestation contre la loi travail, Place de la Bastille. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

Paris, France by Shaun Smith-Milne, on Flickr

Gare de Lyon depuis le pont Charles de Gaulle by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr

Vue du pont d'Austerlitz by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr

Paris. by Montaigne-, on Flickr

Sam ... photographe de charme by liofoto, on Flickr

P1010303 by Tom, on Flickr

Paris for SIAM PP 2016 by Jason Riedy, on Flickr

Boulevard Voltaire - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Typic Paris by Philip Lampe, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Toutes voiles vers la Défense by MAF56, sur Flickr









jérôme bastianelli (Panoramio)


Jussieu Tour Eiffel Paris  by Aladin Djebara, sur Flickr


Mega City Two by PLF Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Río Sena by José María Ruiz Aguilar, on Flickr

Cold and windy day on the banks of the Seine by Tigra K, on Flickr

Paris Olympic Summer Game 2024 by Michel Hincker, on Flickr

DSC00327 by Mihail Doman, on Flickr

DSC00328 by Mihail Doman, on Flickr

DSC00342 by Mihail Doman, on Flickr

DSC00343 by Mihail Doman, on Flickr

DSC00330 by Mihail Doman, on Flickr

Olympic Paris by Kay Harpa, on Flickr

Streets of Paris by Michael, on Flickr

La Sirène Rouge by Kay Harpa, on Flickr

Samba ? Tango ? by Kay Harpa, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Boulevard Raspail - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, sur Flickr


Rue de Rivoli - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, sur Flickr


Vendôme by MAF56, sur Flickr


Paris by FrançoisVéquaud, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Auguste Perret, entrée du Mobilier National by tongeron91, on Flickr

lovers in Paris by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

picture adjustements by tdscosp, on Flickr

All Aboard by Angelo Bufalino - AirTeamImages, on Flickr

White Pyramide by MF[FR], on Flickr

IMG_20170815_185903 by "André M.", on Flickr

00048bd8 by Jean Bosco SIBOMANA, on Flickr

Cold and windy day on the banks of the Seine by Tigra K, on Flickr

une bicyclette sur le pont neuf : ) by Gordon McCallum, on Flickr

DSC_0415 by Nicholas Bolton, on Flickr

Paris by night by Kevin Brown, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

L'église Saint-Jean de Montmartre, rue des Abbesses by Philippe Guillot, sur Flickr


The Church at the End of the Street by Mark Griffith, sur Flickr









http://benissa.eklablog.net/le-palais-garnier-opera-de-paris-1-a125885748









https://www.accorhotels.com/fr/hotel-9734-mercure-paris-alesia-/index.shtml


----------



## christos-greece

People resting in front of the Louvre entrance by pivapao's citylife flavors, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris Metro #5 by Allison Bailey, on Flickr

IMG_1641-01 by Jeremy Fountain, on Flickr

Paris Metro #6 by Allison Bailey, on Flickr

CapodannoParigi2008 460.JPG by andrea seghizzi, on Flickr

CapodannoParigi2008 153.JPG by andrea seghizzi, on Flickr

Phone Parc by c'estlavie!, on Flickr

Li-0882 by Liana Darenskaya, on Flickr

Front de Seine - Paris - 2017 by Le désastre, on Flickr

Les photographes et le pigeon. by pierre, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

boulevard Richard Lenoir, 85 - 91 by Jamie Barras, sur Flickr









https://www.facebook.com/leperchoir...-aDcX9W-nqAYqB1347BhM67ky4NmTAwOQ5Tfc&fref=nf


paris au mois de juillet by loulou de paris, sur Flickr


Restaurant Café Chez Ginette | Rue Caulaincourt | Paris | 75018 by Elisabeth de Ru, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L'Isabelle Adjani manoeuvrant devant la tour Eiffel by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr

Parijs_Artstudio23_0765 by Melanie E. Rijkers - Artstudio23, on Flickr

DSC_0060 by Melanie E. Rijkers - Artstudio23, on Flickr

DSC_0079 by Melanie E. Rijkers - Artstudio23, on Flickr

(010) by Melanie E. Rijkers - Artstudio23, on Flickr

(016) by Melanie E. Rijkers - Artstudio23, on Flickr

Parijs_Artstudio23_Eyespiration_7067 by Melanie E. Rijkers - Artstudio23, on Flickr

DSCF9808 by Arthur Nguyen Canh, on Flickr

Perigot by c'estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

PARIS IN THE SNOW street photography by Carlos Pinho, sur Flickr


Quai des ombres - Dock of shadows by bernard, sur Flickr


Street Paris by Loic Baquet, sur Flickr


Rue du Faubourg-Montmartre, Paris by Sorin Popovich, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr









http://www.travelandleisure.com/slideshows/worlds-coolest-new-tourist-attractions-2015#3









http://www.travelandleisure.com/articles/paris-qualite-tourisme-campaign









http://www.travelandleisure.com/articles/jeanne-damas-marieke-gruyaert-explore-paris


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2220 by Adrienne Sebesta, on Flickr

Pinic by the Seine by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr

Engagé avec amour à Paris by ALEX AMOZURRUTIA, on Flickr

A day at the Opera by Olli Ronimus, on Flickr

City of love & lights by F.i.d.e.l.i.u.s, on Flickr

20170410_213653 by aec20879, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III - Paris_France by Juanjo Sanchez, on Flickr

Above Paris. by Pierre Bodilis, on Flickr

Vacation Paris by Eurosail Travel, on Flickr

'Your best part is just behind you' by pivapao's citylife flavors, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

http://www.zsazsabellagio.com/a-paris-apartment/









https://justjanblog.com/2016/08/01/carolina-irving/









http://www.lesconfettis.com/larchipel-paris/


Paris by david herranz, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Un quartier agréable dans Paris by besopha, sur Flickr


Europe // France // Paris // Sentier-Bonne Nouvelle by msc-ᕈhotoԀesign, sur Flickr


Aparthotel, Catherine Dormoy architecte, 2013. Rue de Reuilly, Paris. by Clement Guillaume, sur Flickr


Sans titre by victortsu, sur Flickr


Sans titre by Wenn Kee HSU, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Citadium by c'estlavie!, on Flickr

cute friends by tdscosp, on Flickr

Untitled by Ivan, on Flickr

Le Louvre, Paris France by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

P9100318 by Steve Furman, on Flickr

P9090032 by Steve Furman, on Flickr

P9090008 by Steve Furman, on Flickr

P9110340 by Steve Furman, on Flickr

P9100094 by Steve Furman, on Flickr

P9100193 by Steve Furman, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Raspoutine by stephane roche, sur Flickr









http://inmyparisiennemind.blogspot.fr/2013/08/rooftop-dans-paris-le-perchoir.html


100 000 watts au file de l'eau (Paris - France) by William J, sur Flickr









http://www.travelandleisure.com/slideshows/paris-eiffel-tower-photos#10


----------



## charpentier

PICT0022/Paris City/Rue des Petits carreaux/Immeuble et végétal by dany13, sur Flickr


PICT0518/Paris City/Arc de Triomphe et avenue des Champs Elysées by dany13, sur Flickr


Paris by Kristel Van Loock, sur Flickr


PICT0226/Paris City/Louvre Musée coté Cour Carrée by dany13, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MOULIN ROUGE by Adem Doğan, on Flickr

L'Avenue de l'Opéra, orientée vers l'aile Richelieu de la Musée du Louvre; Paris (9e, Opéra), France by Aidan Wakely-Mulroney, on Flickr

56414-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

56410-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

56370-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

56372-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

56419-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

56405-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

Mosaique by fabien dubois, on Flickr

Paris Aug 26 2017 138 1-800s f2.8 iso 400 by coldfish88, on Flickr

17092017-_DSC3254 by alain fornaini, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

La Grande Halle of Parc de la Villette by Martyn Davis, sur Flickr









http://scope.lefigaro.fr/restaurants/recherche/liste/lieu__QUARTIERLouvre-Palais-Royal-Tuileries









https://vivreparis.fr/restaurant/brasseriebarbes/









https://www.amc-archi.com/photos/fo...-piano-paris,1926/fondation-seydoux-pathe-r.2









https://yummymommyparis.com/2015/07/22/la-maison-plisson/


----------



## KiffKiff

Rue Saint-Antoine - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, sur Flickr


Rue Parrot - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, sur Flickr


Boulevard des Italiens - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, sur Flickr


Quai de Conti - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, sur Flickr


Palais Garnier, 2éme by Andy Rodríguez, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Looking Cool in Paris : ) by Gordon McCallum, on Flickr

Rue de Douai by Mats Rosenqvist, on Flickr

avenue des champs élysés 7 by David Magnant, on Flickr

2017_07_05 _15_39_41_59270068 by Philippe ROUSSEAU, on Flickr

Paris (19ème) : le quartier de la Mouzaïa by jean-marc, on Flickr

Within the Eiffel Tower by Adam Allen, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Adam Allen, on Flickr

Rue de la Feuillade #6 (au centre), vu entre Rue des Petits Pères (à gauche) et Rue la Feuillade (à droite) by Aidan Wakely-Mulroney, on Flickr

Paris 2024 ! by Gabriel Jaquemet, on Flickr

EBS_12 by Jeremy de BENEDICTIS, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Street life - Paris in the rain by Carlos Pinho, sur Flickr


Blue Facade by Nicolas Mirguet, sur Flickr


Paris ville mythique. by Frédéric Moncel, sur Flickr


Paris - Pont Alexandre III by Frederic Peix, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Through the Café Window (10) by Carl Campbell, sur Flickr


15th August 2015. Pont Neuf, Paris, France by Barnsley Victor, sur Flickr


Rue Crémieux by Harriet Holme, sur Flickr

Rue de Rivoli, Paris by Sorin Popovich, sur Flickr


Le Panthéon by Rémy GROSDOIGT, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

street beauty by tdscosp, on Flickr

young girls by tdscosp, on Flickr

P9020975 by Julius Ching, on Flickr

P9020991 by Julius Ching, on Flickr

P9020994 by Julius Ching, on Flickr

P9020996 by Julius Ching, on Flickr

P9020977 by Julius Ching, on Flickr

P9021052 by Julius Ching, on Flickr

00047cf6 by Jean Bosco SIBOMANA, on Flickr

_MG_7708 by Carlos Torres, on Flickr

PARIS BY NIGHT by Vergne Pascal, on Flickr

D'île en île by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Home by Paucal, sur Flickr









by Christophe TAAMOURTE / Mairie de La Garenne-Colombes (wikimedia)









http://www.sergiograzia.fr/fr/l-anthracite/









http://www.sergiograzia.fr/fr/familistere/


Paris Viaduc d'Austerlitz by Phil Beard, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont Saint-Michel by Adam Allen, on Flickr

Paris Street Scene by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

September Skies by D.I. Hammonds, on Flickr

2017_07_05 _16_06_29_59510088 by Philippe ROUSSEAU, on Flickr

Ogrody Tuileries by Krzysiek, on Flickr

Untitled by 呼哈!! @@, on Flickr

Untitled by Pablo Abreu, on Flickr

Paris Edgar Quinet by hery Deslandes, on Flickr

Paris - Le Marais 2017 by Roger Simon, on Flickr

From the Eiffel tower by ▌Sibir▐, on Flickr

Landmark by Stefano Caccia, on Flickr

something's coming? by tdscosp, on Flickr

want to hug me? by tdscosp, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Avenue des Champs-Élysées by Winfried, sur Flickr


Petite Palais by Winfried, sur Flickr


Jardin des Tuileries by Nicolas Vigier, sur Flickr


Louvre by OlBrug, sur Flickr


FR0928a by Christian Gries, sur Flickr


Sans titre by Victoria C, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris : depuis le parc des Buttes-Chaumont by jean-marc, on Flickr

En toute simplicité... by gregory lejeune, on Flickr

Jeanne by Manuel Suárez, on Flickr

La conciergerie by MF[FR], on Flickr

Paris, France by Szwei Pan, on Flickr

La Rotonde de Chartres, au Parc Monceau; Paris (8e, Élysée), France by Aidan Wakely-Mulroney, on Flickr

IMGP0609 by Simon Chambers, on Flickr

Traîner en longueur by Pierre-Luc Delage, on Flickr

Sightseers in Paris atop the Pompidou centre, on an overcast afternoon takin in the view access the sweep of paris' rooftops, landmarks and construction. . . . . #pompidou #sightseeing #rooftop #grey #flaneur #leica #leicaphotographer #mmonochrom #m246 #3 by Ian Jindal, on Flickr

L'Hôtel de Boullongne (à gauche), un lampedaire, et l'Hôtel de Nocé (à droite), à la Place Vendôme; Paris (1er, Louvre), France by Aidan Wakely-Mulroney, on Flickr

tape m'en 5 - give me 5 by tdscosp, on Flickr

candid by tdscosp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by mademoisellelapiquante, on Flickr

Paris : depuis le parc des Buttes-Chaumont by jean-marc, on Flickr

Paris 2017 TRIP by Moto "Club4AG" Miwa, on Flickr

Paris 2017 TRIP by Moto "Club4AG" Miwa, on Flickr

Paris 2017 TRIP by Moto "Club4AG" Miwa, on Flickr

Paris 2017 TRIP by Moto "Club4AG" Miwa, on Flickr

Notre Dame by Marcella Tinto, on Flickr

eiffel_tower_paris_france_trees_river_sung_hd-wallpaper-421283 by mr.croco, on Flickr

La Vilette, Paris by Pierre de Battista, on Flickr

En rouge et bleu ... by MF[FR], on Flickr

Paris, 23 Septembre 2017 France Insoumise, Marche Contre Le Coup D'Etat Social (208) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr

STREET PARIS by Enrique Martinez, on Flickr

Cloudy day by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by mademoisellelapiquante, on Flickr

Sacre Couer by Adam Allen, on Flickr

Eiffel-Villa-Garibaldi-Hotel-and-Area-003 by D Blain Morton Photography, on Flickr

Rue Raffet, en Auteuil; Paris (16e, Passy), France by Aidan Wakely-Mulroney, on Flickr

Paris from Tour Saint-Jacques (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

1709-YSL-Paris by Stéphane Viallon, on Flickr

Mon voyage 2k17 à Paris et Lyon by n.j.aproduction, on Flickr

Blue hour on Notre-Dame by jeff Clouet, on Flickr

Kiss by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr

Paris bankside road by jeff Clouet, on Flickr

E M Y by Jim Martin, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

http://www.grandmuseeduparfum.fr/









http://madame.lefigaro.fr/beaute/paris-ouvre-son-musee-du-parfum-une-visite-en-odorama-141216-128640









https://www.aperodujeudi.com/le-1875-bar-lounge/









http://madame.lefigaro.fr/beaute/sisley-ouvre-son-premier-spa-a-paris-150217-129787









http://anarchitectures.net/post/149307580424/claude-parent-and-azzedine-alaïa-a-magical-fusion


----------



## charpentier

http://www.sergiograzia.fr/en/off-paris-seine/









https://airows.com/interiors-and-home/shark-suite-airbnb


Canal Saint Martin - Paris by Patoche B, sur Flickr









https://www.accorhotels.com/fr/hotel-1401-ibis-paris-la-villette-cite-des-sciences-19eme/index.shtml


Pedestrians crossing over bridge by Martyn Davis, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXf7hgaFyZi/









https://www.hotel-particulier-montmartre.com/


Mesquita de Paris by Sergio Zeiger, sur Flickr


Place des Vosges, Paris by Monceau, sur Flickr


Parc de Sceaux by lilianlau, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maison de la Radio & La Défense, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

00049114 by Jean Bosco SIBOMANA, on Flickr

Z 20500 au pied de la Tour Eiffel | 02.11.16 by Coradia Liner V200, on Flickr

2017-07-29 11.33.49 by Fabrizio Colagrande, on Flickr

2017-07-29 14.44.58 by Fabrizio Colagrande, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by Garry Davies, on Flickr

Tower Seller by Garry Davies, on Flickr

2017-07-28 13.31.06 by Fabrizio Colagrande, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou (2017) by k0sm0s, on Flickr

Paris la nuit 2016 09 06 (15) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

It`s All on Red : ) by Gordon McCallum, on Flickr

Hip Hop dancing girls by pivapao's citylife flavors, on Flickr

Street lights by Marko Erman, on Flickr

Paris - France by Marcel Rodrigue, on Flickr

Enjoying the sun at Sacré Cœur by Bex Walton, on Flickr

Sunday at the Louvre by Bex Walton, on Flickr

2017-07-29 09.31.14 by Fabrizio Colagrande, on Flickr

Eiffel Villa Garibaldi Hotel and Area 001 by D Blain Morton Photography, on Flickr

Paris by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

Paris, Hotel Notre Dame by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr

P9230025.jpg by Louis Le Mouel, on Flickr

IMG_1276 by phell_, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Good night Paris by A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


La Garenne Colombes by Etienne Roudaut, sur Flickr


The rainbow by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


Paris at dawn by Pierre Paqueton, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eglise Notre Dame des Champs by John Alexander, on Flickr

_APS1546.jpg by Julien Reynaud, on Flickr

Merry-go-round by Peter Nijenhuis, on Flickr

Paris by valdosilasol, on Flickr

Paris (France) by Daviau Victor, on Flickr

Paris (France) by Daviau Victor, on Flickr

Paris as seen from the Arc d‘Triomph. Architecture Built Structure Building Exterior City Cityscape Tower No People Sky Travel Destinations Paris Eiffel Tower Eiffel Eiffeltower Paris, France France Travel Worldcaptures Travel Photography Travelling Tilt by David Bowman, on Flickr

Paris by ozgur canbulat, on Flickr

Now put your hand like this... by through a pin-hole, on Flickr

IMG-20170525-WA0022 by Fede Ibarbalz, on Flickr

DSCF2459 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr

Lights in the night - Paris by Emmanuel SIMOEN, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

2016-05 Coeur de Napoleon - Louvre Pyramid Paris/FR by Richard Poppelaars, sur Flickr


Petit Palais by Dan Froese, sur Flickr


Petit Palais by karl_vie, sur Flickr


Grand Palais_3811-3 by Roberto Favini, sur Flickr


Artsy Paris by Loïc Lagarde, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

http://www.calistaprivilege.com/flea_market.php


Paris 2016 09 10 Saturday (50) by Carl Campbell, sur Flickr









https://one-go.nl/index.php/portfolio-item/domus-paris/


lightroom_7261_ encore 12h d'avion et c'est Paris ! by JEAN PIERRE BOISTE, sur Flickr


Charles de Gaulle airport-2016 by Marco Aurélio Garcia, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

1V2A3076 by Laurent DONNARD, sur Flickr


A Saturday Walk through Le Marais - Paris - September, 2016 by JR P, sur Flickr


Rue des Thermopyles @ Paris by Guilhem Vellut, sur Flickr


Un été Parisien. by Michel Alibert, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by mademoisellelapiquante, on Flickr

Un après-midi d'automne by Clément Ponson, on Flickr

DSC_1654Lr by Ryota Hiura, on Flickr

I've been to Paris by indrarado, on Flickr

IMG_0219 by Lori, on Flickr

IMG_0165 by Lori, on Flickr

IMG_0131 by Lori, on Flickr

IMG_0134 by Lori, on Flickr

Jaune et Noir by MF[FR], on Flickr

DSCN1812 by Francisco Silveyra, on Flickr

DSC08653-Modifier-Lr by slam.photo, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Paris building by J Ob, sur Flickr


Versailles_Gold by DrLandscape, sur Flickr


"Le Train Bleu" restaurant, in the hall of the Gare de Lyon. by Alan Hilditch, sur Flickr


L'Europeen by Alan Hilditch, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#rivolistreet #ruederivoli #paris #france #day #landscape #street #bus #walker #bike #sky #clouds #french #building #shop #sign #people by Dannick Corneille, on Flickr

Tour de France - 23 juillet 2017 (2) by montrouge-infos.fr, on Flickr

Formidable by Borja Barrantes Aires, on Flickr

Les Invalides by thedailyjaw, on Flickr

Rivoli J sans voiture by François Peyne, on Flickr

IMG_3847 by Political Animal1, on Flickr

Paris by fabio tolotta, on Flickr

Eiffel paris tower by lucee lou, on Flickr

La tour Eiffel fête ses 300 millions de visiteurs 29/9/17 Eiffel Tower celebrates 300m visitors by Boaz Guttman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

[email protected] - Explored by Ross, on Flickr

Paris by mademoisellelapiquante, on Flickr

Paris by mademoisellelapiquante, on Flickr

Beacon in the Dark by Courtney Meier, on Flickr

Église Saint-Sulpice, Paris by phudd23, on Flickr

Bastille, Paris by phudd23, on Flickr

Elizabeth Taylor - Paris, France by Global Education Office Photos, on Flickr

iPhone Pic Near the Eiffel Tower by starbuck77, on Flickr

Paris... by Gian Luigi Fadda, on Flickr

Paris by Get Olympus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza de la Concordia de París by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr

Panthéon by Nicole Gutiérrez, on Flickr

Victory selfies by Eli Calacuda, on Flickr

Notre Dame dusk by Stefan Haus, on Flickr

patrol at Richelieu wing by Stefan Haus, on Flickr

reflections at the pyramid by Stefan Haus, on Flickr

on patrol louvre by Stefan Haus, on Flickr

Louvre golden kiss by Stefan Haus, on Flickr

2014-09-11 15.45.19 copy by Campbell Downie, on Flickr

Paris_Pompidou_20161022_0050-2 by Ivan Sgualdini, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Inside Petit Palais by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


IMG_7677 by www.storvandre.com, sur Flickr


A Paris Rooftop by Eddie Crimmins, sur Flickr


IMG_7666 by www.storvandre.com, sur Flickr


IMG_7681 by www.storvandre.com, sur Flickr


La façade du château by ppf_4, sur Flickr


Versalles by Jose Losada - Fotografía, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris sunset by Le petit oiseau va..., on Flickr

Untitled by Jordy Chen, on Flickr

Lamborghini Huracan LP 610-4 Spyder by T&M Spotter, on Flickr

Accordéon à Paris by emeric le port, on Flickr

Paris - Arch de Triumph by Larry Syverson, on Flickr

Paris by mademoisellelapiquante, on Flickr

Paris by mademoisellelapiquante, on Flickr

La Solitudine Fra Noi by Gokhan Altintas by Gokhan Altintas, on Flickr

FRANCE-USA/ by Jean Bosco SIBOMANA, on Flickr

Paris, 2016 by Irene Raschellá, on Flickr

AFP_QL4CO by Jean Bosco SIBOMANA, on Flickr

Paris Streets by Campbell Downie, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

18th Arrondisement by Andy Rodríguez, sur Flickr


Palais Garnier, 2éme by Andy Rodríguez, sur Flickr


Rue des abbesses, Montmartre by Andy Rodríguez, sur Flickr


Pizzeria Popolare by Andy Rodríguez, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

True bride or model ? by pivapao's citylife flavors, on Flickr

Après la pluie, le soleil by hery Deslandes, on Flickr

Paris along the Seine by David Stanfield, on Flickr

Untitled by ACME, on Flickr

Untitled by Jordy Chen, on Flickr

Paris from above by thomas brenac, on Flickr

Paris, France 1972 by Glen F, on Flickr

I've been to Paris by indrarado, on Flickr

Zombie Parade #Paris #PlacedelaRepublique by Il Gabbiano fotografo...who else?, on Flickr

France 2017_5919a by Wayne Buck, on Flickr

La Villette by night by PL Vision, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/33083646804/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/33114226383/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/btempel/5696319617/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/btempel/5675333802/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alex_clark/35126897824/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alex_clark/33742112192/


Paris from above by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


The city of art by Linus Leijon photograpy, sur Flickr


The Pyramid by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L'hotel des Invalides by Didier Massé, on Flickr

Sunset sur Notre Dame et la tour eiffel(2017) by lh photo, on Flickr

Paris Opera by Bert, on Flickr

Assemblee Nationale by Chris Slow, on Flickr

IMG_5896 by CHÙA VẠN ĐỨC, on Flickr

2017-10-10_10-35-22 by The Light Mentat, on Flickr

Boulevard du Montparnasse - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

PunchMonarchy.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, on Flickr

Sinequanone by c'estlavie!, on Flickr

Maison de la Radio & La Défense, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1871 by Oliver Wasmund, on Flickr

IMG_1934 by Oliver Wasmund, on Flickr

A married couple and an engaged one by pivapao's citylife flavors, on Flickr

paris-21 by Kirk Chantraine, on Flickr

paris-29 by Kirk Chantraine, on Flickr

paris-27 by Kirk Chantraine, on Flickr

paris-30 by Kirk Chantraine, on Flickr

paris-40 by Kirk Chantraine, on Flickr

untitled-389 by Joseph Parks, on Flickr

Photos by Ashley Vance, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel & Tour Eiffel by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


The Louvre || Paris by Elia Locardi, sur Flickr


Paris Opera Garnier 12 by Nick Blackman, sur Flickr


Le comptoir de Mathilde by Carlos Pinho, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Defense by Carl Larson, on Flickr

The Garden of Castle Vaux Le Vicomte (Le Jardin de Château de Vaux Le Vicomte), France by natureloving, on Flickr

'If you could see my sister... she has a dizzy neckline !' by pivapao's citylife flavors, on Flickr

Notre-Dame de Paris by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr

JR au Louvre by Leo Reynolds, on Flickr

Avenue de la Grande Armée by Guillaume CHANSON, on Flickr

L'attente - Paris, France by Marcelo Ortiz, on Flickr

RATP - 429 by tec_869, on Flickr

0004717c by Jean Bosco SIBOMANA, on Flickr

PARIS by Adem Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Musée du Louvre by Wilhelm Chang Photography, sur Flickr


The Louvre by Wilhelm Chang Photography, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23702554658/


_palais_garnier_opera_paris_99a990122 by isogood, sur Flickr


Palais Garnier by Wilhelm Chang Photography, sur Flickr


Opéra Garnier by Wilhelm Chang Photography, sur Flickr


Palais Garnier by Wilhelm Chang Photography, sur Flickr


Parc de Luxembourg by Wilhelm Chang Photography, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23522010238/


----------



## charpentier

Passage du génie by M.Pat, sur Flickr


Paris - Rue de Rivoli by Frederic Peix, sur Flickr


Paris - Ile Saint-Louis by Frederic Peix, sur Flickr


Paris - Ile Saint-Louis by Frederic Peix, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Selfie on The Champs Elysées by c'estlavie!, on Flickr

Boat ride on River Seine Paris by Kim Gassaway, on Flickr

Padlocks by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Alex Ryu, on Flickr

Série. by Canad ADRY, on Flickr

Paris bikes and street scenes-90.jpg by BikePortland, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

Moulin Rouge @ night (Paris) by Alan Cunningham, on Flickr

DSC_8691_20171002_095107_171002_095107 by Krzysztof Bozalek, on Flickr

Raccourci by fabien dubois, on Flickr

DSC08764-Modifier-Lr by slam.photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Contre la baisse de l'APL by dprezat, on Flickr

Eiffel VI by Fernanda G, on Flickr

Pont Axelandre III Bridge-9701 by Michael McCarthy, on Flickr

Pont Axelandre III Bridge-9694 by Michael McCarthy, on Flickr

Pont Axelandre III Bridge-9720 by Michael McCarthy, on Flickr

Pont Axelandre III Bridge-9714 by Michael McCarthy, on Flickr

Pont Axelandre III Bridge-9710 by Michael McCarthy, on Flickr

Groovy by Clothaire Legnidu, on Flickr

Paris by Miggy McNally, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower and Carousel (II), Paris, France by David Gutierrez, on Flickr

B&W landscape by JcMltzR, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27685775454/


La France Victorieuse by frediquessy, sur Flickr


Paris by frediquessy, sur Flickr


Opéra Garnier @ Blue Hour by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


20170419_palais_garnier_opera_paris_858z5 by isogood, sur Flickr


Hôtel Intercontinental Paris Le Grand by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Paris - Métro - Entrée Marguerite de Navarre by jimmy Photos, sur Flickr


Métro Arts et Métiers, Paris. by Zed The Dragon, sur Flickr


Bir Hakeim by PrimalOptic, sur Flickr


Parc Monceau - Paris by Sergio Zeiger, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

twins by Albyn Davis, on Flickr

Coucher de soleil 1 by Hervé KARACHA, on Flickr

IMG_4387 by Ali Sabbagh, on Flickr

Paris-Day4-8 by Ajay Suresh, on Flickr

IMG_6262.jpg by Michał Krzynowek, on Flickr

IMG_6406.jpg by Michał Krzynowek, on Flickr

Paris oktkober 2017 by Peter van Nijen, on Flickr

Parijs oktober 2017 by Peter van Nijen, on Flickr

promenade sur la seine by băseşteanu, on Flickr

promenade sur la seine by băseşteanu, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

IMG_4381 by aec20879, sur Flickr


Versailles by Paul London, sur Flickr


Restaurant Le Train Bleu, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


Restaurant Le Train Bleu, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


Restaurant Le Train Bleu, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


Brasserie Julien, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


Old & New II by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Les deux Palais by Stéphane Emery, on Flickr

57151-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

57149-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

57116-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

57104-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

57107-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

DSC_3811 by Ana Maria, on Flickr

Colorful (Paris - France) by William J, on Flickr

View From the Eiffel Tower, Paris by Steve Mitchell Gallery, on Flickr

Coucher de soleil 1 by Hervé KARACHA, on Flickr

The Louvre Queues by Harvey Dhanda, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Palais Garnier [Explored] by Duane Moore, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/36697818263/


École Nationale Supérieure des Beaux-Arts de Paris by Pascal, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/furan2009/6332222799/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniogaudencio/37019284974/


----------



## christos-greece

aDSC_3409 by starbuck77, on Flickr

00046406 by Jean Bosco SIBOMANA, on Flickr

(727/17) Basílica del Sacré Coeur by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr

2017-10-18_12-19-17 by Steven Spielberg, on Flickr

A movable bridge on Canal Saint-Martin by pivapao's citylife flavors, on Flickr

The Olympic rings shine at the Trocadero after the city was officially named as host of the 2024 Summer Games by pivapao's citylife flavors, on Flickr

City of Light by Ali Sabbagh, on Flickr

abandon désat by Gilles LÉCAILLON, on Flickr

Zone 30 by c'estlavie!, on Flickr

17-10-14VA7_5203 by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Petit Palais by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Louvre, Paris by Aurora von Goeth, on Flickr

Louvre, Paris by Aurora von Goeth, on Flickr

Louvre, Paris by Aurora von Goeth, on Flickr

Louvre, Paris by Aurora von Goeth, on Flickr

Sam by liofoto, on Flickr

DSC_5233 by Andrey, on Flickr

IMG_6315_HDR.jpg by Michał Krzynowek, on Flickr

Back in Parigi &#55357;&#56394; by Nicolas Jehly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Figure di Danza Sportiva by pivapao's citylife flavors, on Flickr

Place Vendôme - Paris (10/2017) by erwan, on Flickr

2 girls by tdscosp, on Flickr

20170421-23 Paris 165.jpg by Alan Louie, on Flickr

Untitled by Aaron, on Flickr

Untitled by Aaron, on Flickr

Untitled by Aaron, on Flickr

Untitled by Aaron, on Flickr

Untitled by Aaron, on Flickr

(731/17) Au Moulin Vert by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr

Paris Sky by toum', on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Hotel de Ville by Miguel Angel, sur Flickr


Paris oh la la by Miguel Angel, sur Flickr


A orillas del Sena by Miguel Angel, sur Flickr


Paris by Miguel Angel, sur Flickr


Opéra Garnier, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


Petit Palais et Grand Palais, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


Hôtel de Ville (trasera) by Miguel Angel, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red by adl22, on Flickr

Charging bull by Marko Erman, on Flickr

Bench in rain, Paris 2005 by Julie Kertesz, on Flickr

Joep Van Lieshout : Domestikator by dprezat, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower and Carousel, Paris, France - [2048 x 1367] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

St Mary Magdalen-9589 by Michael McCarthy, on Flickr

Bord de Seine - Paris by Guillaume D, on Flickr

Skateboarders at Place de la République by Donald Jenkins, on Flickr

Pont au Double / 道布勒橋 by Fu Ling, on Flickr

Do you know where this is? #Paris La Defense ... Behind La Grande Arche Discover my post Behind the scenes on my #blog ��Link in bio�� #ladefense #parisladefense #parisjetaime #city #cityscape #urbanlandscape #urban #cities #europa #eur by Véra GAMBA, on Flickr

paris 206-2 by Juan Diaz, on Flickr

IMG_6922.jpg by Michał Krzynowek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Swimming in the circuit by Luis SoTo, on Flickr

Autumn in Paris ~ Notre-Dame de Paris by msc-ᕈhotoԀesign, on Flickr

59129-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

57413-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

57422-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

57349-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

56714-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

56192-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

ShootBuren_2 by Alain VILLEROT, on Flickr

Pantheon 2 v1 by Jaz1943, on Flickr

_DSF2627 by Leo Choi, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/36319722711/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/36372941156/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/18315597302/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/19145413826/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/18983946880/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/18668495494/


----------



## christos-greece

La Seine de nuit by Benoît, on Flickr

Paris, manifestation du 19 octobre 2017 contre la réforme de la Loi Travail (007) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr

20171016_Paris_unterwegs_4 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

20171016_Paris_Champs de Mars_1 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

20171016_Paris_Notre Dame_2 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

20171016_Paris_Tour Eiffel_23n by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

20171016_Paris_Place de la Concorde_2 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

La Défense (Paris) by Miroir (analog) Photographie, on Flickr

Untitled by nadyarybkina, on Flickr

Untitled by nadyarybkina, on Flickr

Un regard sur la ville XXXVIII, Paris, La République, virage à droite... by Stéphane Désiré, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont de Bir-Hakeim (Paris - France) by William J, on Flickr

The façade of the Palais Garnier opera house by Lucie Maru, on Flickr

Boulevard Garibaldi by erichudson78, on Flickr

Very long exposure by MF[FR], on Flickr

Paris by Eileen Williams, on Flickr

Palais Garnier by Nikki Johnson, on Flickr

Paris, France by Timothy Meyers, on Flickr

Dark matter? by Luis SoTo, on Flickr

La Defence, Paris, France by Elena Levkovskaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Heatwave in France by euronews, on Flickr

The Giant Flea of Rue Galande by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

PARIGI. NOTRE DAME. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

DSCN5248.JPG by Luis Oliva Barrera, on Flickr

Boulevard de Grenelle - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

NH0A3917s by Michael Soukup, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde at dusk by alan Cowperthwaite, on Flickr

Paris by Marcel Häusler, on Flickr

Paris Saint Germain de Pres 6 by Nick Blackman, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

PALAIS ROYAL PARIS street photography by Carlos Pinho, sur Flickr


Centre Pompidou by Desire Wu, sur Flickr


Sans titre by Alain Bachellier, sur Flickr


"Tempête hivernale sur le pont". Pont Alexandre III - Paris. by Raphaël Grinevald • Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

happy moment by tdscosp, on Flickr

GARNIER by lh photo, on Flickr

Paris by GIUSEPPE CIRAOLO, on Flickr

Contemplation by hery Deslandes, on Flickr

Moulin Rouge by Antonino D'Amico, on Flickr

View from the Seine, Paris, France by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

2017.09.17 Vue de Morland 18 by gary roustan, on Flickr

2017.09.17 Vue de Morland 17 by gary roustan, on Flickr

2017.09.17 Vue de Morland 17 by gary roustan, on Flickr

2017.09.17 Vue de Morland 15 by gary roustan, on Flickr

2017.09.17 Vue de Morland 19 by gary roustan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_9086 by Coraline Derré, on Flickr

Paris dans le Style de Wes Anderson by Dennis Wilkinson, on Flickr

Louvre, Paris, France by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr

Louvre, Paris, France by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr

Monument to Paul Cezanne By Aristide Maillol, Jardin des Tuileries, Paris, France by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr

Saint-Jacques Tower, Paris, France by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr

Quai Anatole France 03 by John Rigney, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel dans la lumière by Anne Desrues Liaubet, on Flickr

Passerelle Léopold-Sédar-Senghor, Paris by Bertrand P, on Flickr

Top Observation Deck at Eiffel Tower, Paris, France by Joseph Hollick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Le penseur by erichudson78, on Flickr

La fontaine des mers - Concorde Paris by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

L'objectif ultime by Philippe Bélaz, on Flickr

Down the Way by John Hicks, on Flickr

Paris, vue depuis Montparnasse by Kim Boussart, on Flickr

PLACE BLANCHE by patrick janicek, on Flickr

Something just like this by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Vue du pont Saint Michel by Andy Rodríguez, on Flickr

Diamant de Paris by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr

Boats in Paris by Linus Leijon photograpy, on Flickr

Sexy girl with hat by pivapao's citylife flavors, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

IMG_0984 by Julien CHARLES, sur Flickr


Hôtel de ville de Paris, France by Julien CHARLES, sur Flickr


Combo Pont Alexandre III & le Grand Palais by Julien CHARLES, sur Flickr


Notre dame de Paris by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Also boyfriends arrive here, not just married coples by pivapao's citylife flavors, on Flickr

Paris France Aug2017 by Judy Ouk, on Flickr

Paris France Aug2017 by Judy Ouk, on Flickr

Paris France Aug2017 by Judy Ouk, on Flickr

Paris France Aug2017 by Judy Ouk, on Flickr

Paris France Aug2017 by Judy Ouk, on Flickr

Paris France Aug2017 by Judy Ouk, on Flickr

Paris France Aug2017 by Judy Ouk, on Flickr

Paris 2017 by Valentin Ortiz, on Flickr

DSC01328 by Edem KUGBE, on Flickr

La villette by night by c'estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.flickr.com/photos/vlegallic/14826595949/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/vlegallic/38313879266/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vlegallic/32598762394/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vlegallic/36044080934/


The sacred-coeur view from behind, Paris, France by Julien CHARLES, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grande Arche de la Defense by starbuck77, on Flickr

Bibliothèque Saint-Genevière, Paris 5e by Formosa Wandering, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Square of Freedom and Human Rights by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

🌍 Eiffel Tower, Paris, France by Traveling Page, on Flickr

... bateau mouche ... by Jane Friel, on Flickr

Notre Dame - Paris by Pascal, on Flickr

20110314Paris_029-2_HDR-Edit-Edit.jpg by Hilton Goldreich, on Flickr

concorde by Anh-Vu Abdul, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries by Manos Anastasakis, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by Les Cornwell, on Flickr

Les lumières de Paris by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

Centre Georges Pompidou by Michael Dant, on Flickr

2017 like 1957 by Alex Szymanek, on Flickr

ballade automnale a paris by loulou de paris, on Flickr

obelisk by Anh-Vu Abdul, on Flickr

Jena Bridge & Eiffel Tower by Modes Rodríguez, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris de nuit (Paris, France) by Mickael DAMIEN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Heading Into Town by Nigel Capelle, on Flickr

Triangle by julia larrigue, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre by Manos Anastasakis, on Flickr

PLACE LEON BLUM by patrick janicek, on Flickr

Centre Georges Pompidou by Michael Dant, on Flickr

Untitled by ACME, on Flickr

La Galerie Vivienne by Andrew Littlewood & Karl Newell, on Flickr

Les Guichets du Louvre by JiPiR, on Flickr

Fashion Week in Paris, October, 2016 by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

Paris Tour Eiffel by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC1833_DxO by Jubeau Philippe, on Flickr

L'habillage du Louvre - Paris by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

Grande galerie de l'Évolution by JiPiR, on Flickr

Museo de Louvre, Paris, Francia by Roger Cruzado, on Flickr

Ghosts by leniners, on Flickr

Pompidou Centre, Paris, France by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

Paris / Port de Grenelle / Pont Rouelle / Le Petit Pêcheur by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, on Flickr

Paris Musee de l Orangerie by Herbert Frank, on Flickr

Paris by Xabier Goienetxea, on Flickr

Paris by Xabier Goienetxea, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Pont de Bir-Hakeim by JiPiR, sur Flickr


Palais du Louvre by JiPiR, sur Flickr


Notre-Dame de Paris by JiPiR, sur Flickr


Les lions de la porte by JiPiR, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Medici in the Rain by Allan Henderson, on Flickr

rooftop apartments by overthemoon, on Flickr

Reflets urbains by erichudson78, on Flickr

Untitled by Mehreen, on Flickr

Untitled by Mehreen, on Flickr

DSCF4417 by Andre Jean Banja, on Flickr

DSCF4405 by Andre Jean Banja, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe, from La Defense by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

Paris by Xabier Goienetxea, on Flickr

Untitled by fab huleux, on Flickr

Paris Street Photography by DaDa1127, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

What are you looking for? by Ramon C., sur Flickr


ô fil de l'o by Ramon C., sur Flickr


Carrousel Venetien by Ramon C., sur Flickr


Palais Bourbon by JiPiR, sur Flickr


La defense by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

McLaren 12C Spider & Lamborghini Huracán LP610-4 by Maurice van Gestel, on Flickr

Notre-Dame depuis le pont de la Tournelle // Paris by Didier Bonnette Photography, on Flickr

DSC_0230 by SANTANU MAITY, on Flickr

Comédie Française, 23rd November, 2017 by Jimmy Lenman, on Flickr

Just a typical Paris landscape by Benedek Horvath, on Flickr

IMG_6168 by Clare Belmonte, on Flickr

IMG_6128 by Clare Belmonte, on Flickr

Dark Lady by MF[FR], on Flickr

Contre les violences faites aux femmes by dprezat, on Flickr

The Louvre as a wedding photography set! by alex west, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue time at Paris by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr

2017-oct-Paris-A9_07808 by RussianSparrow, on Flickr

2017-oct-Paris-A9_07805 by RussianSparrow, on Flickr

2017-oct-Paris-A9_07800 by RussianSparrow, on Flickr

2017-oct-Paris-A9_07831 by RussianSparrow, on Flickr

2017-oct-Paris-A9_07848 by RussianSparrow, on Flickr

20171127IMG_8991 by Ratio Partners, on Flickr

Triomphe_NB by Yoan Laduret, on Flickr

NH0A0460s by Michael Soukup, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

paris09 by Sascha Schreck, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower From the River Seine by Erik Larson, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre by Manos Anastasakis, on Flickr

Paris, France by Katelyn Krulek, on Flickr

Champ de Mars at night by Erik Larson, on Flickr

Paris, France by Katelyn Krulek, on Flickr

1761 by Mohamed Sy, on Flickr

The Louvre by Les Cornwell, on Flickr

Série Pyramide du Louvre : N° 15 - "La vierge Marie à l'enfant" by jldum, on Flickr

Le serpentin lumineux by erichudson78, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

115-Fondation Louis Vuitton-20150517 by Antonio Ca' Zorzi, sur Flickr


109-Fondation Louis Vuitton-20150517 by Antonio Ca' Zorzi, sur Flickr


2017 Paris October XT2-75.jpg by Ian Robertson, sur Flickr


2017 Paris October XT2-73.jpg by Ian Robertson, sur Flickr


Place de la Concorde by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


Sunset reflexion by Pascal Cottet, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel avec vue by francoisjouffroy, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel avec vue by francoisjouffroy, on Flickr

One more time by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

Paris by Philippe BUNIVA, on Flickr

windows on the Seine by overthemoon, on Flickr

Paris from Arc de Triomphe by Anna Port, on Flickr

Paris - Eiffel Tower and Seine at Night by Daxis, on Flickr

Light Trails Cityscape, Blue Hour, La Defense, Paris, France - La Défense is a major business district located in the commune of Courbevoie, and parts of Puteaux and Nanterre, just west of the city of Paris. I like light trails on roads, but in this case, by Joe Price, on Flickr

Paris_Street_2017 by Matou MKD, on Flickr

171017-Sreet Photography-10 by Thierry Ciora, on Flickr

Boulevard Périphérique - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Paris en Novembre 2017 - 169 Porte Maillot by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Samuel Derias, on Flickr

P.A.R.I.S (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

Paris en Novembre 2017 - 164 Place du Marché Sainte-Catherine by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

#streetphotography #paris by Marc Serarols, on Flickr

#streetphotography #paris by Marc Serarols, on Flickr

DSCF8248 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr

Depuis la Tour Saint-Jacques, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Four hyper sexy girls in miniskirt and boots overknees 6 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

paris_7_by_l8njones-dbueo3c by L8n Jones, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Eyes In the mist by thomas brenac, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/38709472431/


Paris_for_ever (99) by Paul GARI, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rueda contraluz by Leandro Fernández, on Flickr

Autoroute A86 - Rosny-sous-Bois (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris, France by R Otaviano, on Flickr

Paris, France by R Otaviano, on Flickr

Paris, France by R Otaviano, on Flickr

Paris, France by R Otaviano, on Flickr

Paris, France by R Otaviano, on Flickr

Montmartre by Sebb, on Flickr

PLACE DAUPHINE by Florence Bonnin, on Flickr

Paris Trip by Alfred Matthias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel Tower shadow by Brian Blair, on Flickr

Old & New III by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Париж - Нотр-Дам by Darius, on Flickr

Sunset, La Concorde by Sebb, on Flickr

Paris en Novembre 2017 - 182 l'Opéra by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower in Fall by wolfpackWX, on Flickr

Moulin Rouge by Peter Corbett, on Flickr

Paris V by Gunnar Salvarsson, on Flickr

Paris, France by R Otaviano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manège à Saint-Sulpice by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

Paris. by Toro Kuswan, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur Basilica by Kyle Nixon, on Flickr

IMG_3619 by Dianchen Kang, on Flickr

DSC01979 by Sutthipong Lertmanorat, on Flickr

Paris (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

Paris Big wheel, Eiffel Tower, Obelisque by Arnaud Martinez, on Flickr

DSCF0369 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr

Basilique du Sacré-Coeur de Montmartre, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Two beauties : One in miniskirt and pantyhose the other in pants by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0557_4774 by Mohamed Sy, on Flickr

Le Sacré Coeur seen from Musée d'Orsay, Paris. by Hans R. van der Woude, on Flickr

D71_5290A by Víťa Kalivoda, on Flickr

Notre-Dame de París by Francisco López, on Flickr

57348-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

Untitled by Jay Castor, on Flickr

Paris, Centre Pompidou seen from the Sacré-Coeur. by Hans R. van der Woude, on Flickr

Meringue by vincent beudez, on Flickr

Paris la nuit 2016 09 06 (45) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr

Brunette beauty in skirt and boots overknees (Champs Elysées) by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

076. Paris Noël 2017 by Odile Blanvillain, on Flickr

Lycée Montaigne, rue Auguste Comte and Rue d'Assas, Paris. by Hans R. van der Woude, on Flickr

Chimère by Benoît Guilleux, on Flickr

France by saad saad, on Flickr

France by saad saad, on Flickr

SACRE COEUR by Anubisa, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Parisienne Girl by Yiran Zhang, on Flickr

Paris en noir by sunevdj, on Flickr

La Préfecture de Police de Paris by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Opera Garnier by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


Opera Garnier by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


Opera Garnier by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


Opera Garnier by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


Opera Garnier by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


Opera Garnier by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


Opera Garnier by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Levons la tête ! / Let us raise the head! - Boulevard des Capucines - Paris II by Christian LEMÂLE, on Flickr

Paris from above by Boshiang Lin, on Flickr

Seine River by Brian Behling, on Flickr

A little eye to spy by Red Cathedral, on Flickr

Metropolitan wildlife by Red Cathedral, on Flickr

Arc-de-Triomphe by Anthony Popiel, on Flickr

DSC_0421 by Ross Turiano, on Flickr

DSC_2444_DxO_1_DxO by herve.ramboz, on Flickr

A Grey Morning in Paris by Stefan P, on Flickr

DSC08147 by Edem KUGBE, on Flickr

her best selfie by tdscosp, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Orsay Museum by Boshiang Lin, sur Flickr


Orsay Museum by Boshiang Lin, sur Flickr


Paris Opera by Boshiang Lin, sur Flickr


Paris Opera by Boshiang Lin, sur Flickr


Paris Opera by Boshiang Lin, sur Flickr


Fondation Louis Vuitton by Boshiang Lin, sur Flickr


Louvre Museum by Boshiang Lin, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vlegallic/21192605039/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vlegallic/38434496345/


----------



## christos-greece

-Bonne Année/ -Happy New Year/ -Feliz Año Nuevo. by Montaigne-, on Flickr

Sainte-Chapelle by Joey Gannon, on Flickr

Metro #paris by Giuliano Ribeiro, on Flickr

Art in and with Rue Bonaparte, Saint-Germain-des-Prés, Paris. by Hans R. van der Woude, on Flickr

2017.12.29 Paris by night 25 by gary roustan, on Flickr

Les Invalides by Julien Chatelain, on Flickr

2017 Paris: Pont Neuf by dominotic, on Flickr

Le Marais by Carlos, on Flickr

Christmas in Paris by Fabian Lozano, on Flickr

Postcard Paris Place de la République by Alain Mugica, on Flickr

PARIS LA DEFENSE by pèpète aux allumettes, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Happy New Year by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NEW-YEAR/FRANCE-FIREWORKS by euronews, on Flickr

Year end 2017 by thomas brenac, on Flickr

Paris - Dez/2017 by Rogerio Caetano, on Flickr

Sagrado Corazón (París, Francia, 4-10-2009) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

On the roofs of Paris by Sebastian Feuerherm, on Flickr

098. Paris Noël 2017 by Odile Blanvillain, on Flickr

Happy New Year 2018 by Raphaël CloudWhisperer67, on Flickr

Paris by night. Happy 2018! by Thijs de Groot, on Flickr

Pont de Bir Hakeim by Sinclair Lucena Da Silva, on Flickr

IMG_6655 by Arnaud Martinez, on Flickr

Paris as seen from 35,000 feet, en-route to Birmingham by gc232, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!
Bonne Année à tous!*
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, avenue de Wagram à minuit le 1er janvier 2018 by Louis Labbez, on Flickr

Paris, Quartier Croulebarbe by Pom Angers, on Flickr

* by Gwenael Piaser, on Flickr

*** by Paul Castro, on Flickr

Le Piramidi del Louvre... by mirella cotella, on Flickr

306fd2a0-d844-11e7-83d6-fbe1b49ab60f by Embla Ftr, on Flickr

Le Sacré Coeur and the Grand Palais, seen from the Eiffel Tower, Paris. On the foreground the Musée du quai Branly, designed by architect Jean Nouvel. by Hans R. van der Woude, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris by Julien CHARLES, on Flickr

Place Vendôme by Yannick Benassi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

36-Paris décembre 2017 - la Samaritaine progresse lentement rue de Rivoli by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

006. Paris Noël 2017 by Odile Blanvillain, on Flickr

bryant2jpg by Kenneth Bryant, on Flickr

DSC04861 by Melissa Necolette, on Flickr

IMG_1825 by Juliana Loh, on Flickr

2018.01.02 La Défense by night 51 by gary roustan, on Flickr

Place Vendôme by Yannick Benassi, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower from Pont de la Concorde by Ronan Lynch, on Flickr

La Conciergerie sous un ciel de Noël by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Париж - День первый by Darius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Atop the Arc by carwolf1, on Flickr

2017.08.16 Paris 10 by gary roustan, on Flickr

Notre Dame and its Chistmas tree by David Briard, on Flickr

Centre by Christian Kortum, on Flickr

007. Paris Noël 2017 by Odile Blanvillain, on Flickr

Untitled by A V, on Flickr

2018.01.02 La Défense by night 35 by gary roustan, on Flickr

Paris - Rives de seine et l'Hôtel de ville by jimmy Photos, on Flickr

Paris, France by © Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr

Louvre by Boshiang Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Day for the Birds (11) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr

Arc De Triomphe by Ahmad Al-Shaibi, on Flickr

Final del día en Louvre by JcMltzR, on Flickr

Modern Pilgrimage by Christian Kortum, on Flickr

A Canal, A Bridge, A Tower by carwolf1, on Flickr

Eiffel in the blue hours by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr

Atop the Arc by carwolf1, on Flickr

Avenue des Champs-Elysées - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Boshiang Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful fashionista in minidress, pantyhose & boots overknees 5 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

In front of the Place Vendome by stephenmid, on Flickr

Alexandre David Néel by Ernst Kers, on Flickr

IMG_4134 by Manuel Pedraza, on Flickr

Le Grand Palais - Entrée de l'exposition Jardins by Michel Lebel-Dumis, on Flickr

Into the Sun by Jarret, on Flickr

Paris by Karen Bayley-Ewell, on Flickr

74. Drožkár pred "Notre Dame", Paríž, Francúzsko (The jarvey in front of "Notre Dame", Paris, France) by Dušan Kukuča, on Flickr

2017 Paris: Place des Vosges #3 by dominotic, on Flickr

Centre by Christian Kortum, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

2017.08.16 Paris 4 by gary roustan, sur Flickr


2017.08.16 Paris 1 by gary roustan, sur Flickr


La cour d'honneur des Invalides 🇫🇷 by Julien CHARLES, sur Flickr


Société Générale Towers, La Defense district by Julien CHARLES, sur Flickr


Notre-Dame de Paris by Boshiang Lin, sur Flickr


Paris Sunset decembre 2017 by lh photo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Le Louvre, Paris, France by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

Paris by Karen Bayley-Ewell, on Flickr

The Windy City by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Notre Dame by @Chris_Photos, on Flickr

The view from the Eiffel Tower by Ben Hatfield, on Flickr

Palais du Louvre by kuhnmi, on Flickr

IMG_4174 by Manuel Pedraza, on Flickr

Paris-8-185 by Guy Plante, on Flickr

Paris by night by Jean-Michel Priaux, on Flickr

Paris-7-229 by Guy Plante, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Hôtel particulier du peintre Charles Wislin [1891]- Paris IX by Laurent. D Ruamps, sur Flickr


Ancien grands magasins Dufayel (Palais de la Nouveauté) [1895]- Paris XVIII by Laurent. D Ruamps, sur Flickr


Hôtel de Salm - Palais de la Légion d'honneur [fin du XVIII]- Paris VII by Laurent. D Ruamps, sur Flickr


Hôtel Walcher [1921]- Paris XVIe by Laurent. D Ruamps, sur Flickr


Shell Building (Washington Plaza) [1932]- Paris VIII by Laurent. D Ruamps, sur Flickr


Grandes serres du jardin des plantes de Paris [1937]- Paris V by Laurent. D Ruamps, sur Flickr


Salle des saisons (ancienne antichambre de l'appartement d'été de la reine-mère, Anne d'Autriche) [1655-1658]- musée du Louvre, Paris by Laurent. D Ruamps, sur Flickr


MONUMENTA 2011 - Leviathan - Anish Kapoor - Grand Palais - Paris VIII by Laurent. D Ruamps, sur Flickr


Monumenta - Grand Palais by Thomas Collins, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Les cheminées by Marie-B H, on Flickr

Les toits de Paris DSC01610 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2018 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Vive la culture ! by Christian Kortum, on Flickr

Île de la Cité, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Women of Paris by emma brown, on Flickr

Palais Garnier by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr

Le Stryge, Notre-Dame de Paris, France 2009 by Julien Fourniol, on Flickr

Paris-4-00015 by Guy Plante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A night bike ride? by Nathalie, on Flickr

Your newest façade by Luis SoTo (on/off), on Flickr

Eiffel Tower @ Paris, France by Wanlin, on Flickr

Pantheon by Sylvia P, on Flickr

From the Eiffel Tower - Paris, France by jennieleeshaw, on Flickr

Paris at night by Ben Hatfield, on Flickr

Trocadéro Gardens by Ronan Lynch, on Flickr

Alicia by riccardo riande, on Flickr

102-Paris décembre 2017 - Place de la République by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Meet the heart by Christian Kortum, on Flickr

IMG_7082 by Anthony Mannello, on Flickr

Crépuscule // Dusk by erichudson78, on Flickr

Untitled by pavelivanov6, on Flickr

Moulin Rouge by Jim Nix, on Flickr

la seine à paris by loulou de paris, on Flickr

Urban jungle by Mathieu O, on Flickr

Paris Place de la République 2017 I by hp chavaz, on Flickr

The Little Magpie Paris Reformation by Magpie132, on Flickr

Untitled by Thomas Drouot-Belmas, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Versailles | France - Gardens - Fountain of Latona Detail by Marcus Frank, sur Flickr


Versailles by Fiddy / James in SF, sur Flickr


Versailles | France - Marble Courtyard by Marcus Frank, sur Flickr


Versailles | France - Grand Trianon Gate by Marcus Frank, sur Flickr


Versailles by Dan Green, sur Flickr


La façade du château by ppf_4, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IGLESIA NOTRE DAME DU VAL-DE-GRÂCE by belenrm65, on Flickr

Montmartre en nuages by Christian Kortum, on Flickr

6763 by Mohamed Sy, on Flickr

dsc_3888_38058944115_o (2) by aralavci, on Flickr

L'eau fait parfois des miracles ! (The water sometimes makes miracles) ! by Montaigne-, on Flickr

Paris, France by Marco A. Musquiz, on Flickr

dsc_3810_38229095124_o (2) by aralavci, on Flickr

Louvre Museum Paris, France by Marco A. Musquiz, on Flickr

Louvre by Attila FERET, on Flickr

Pop danse artist by Paolo Piva, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

2015-12-282015-12-28_Q8B5867 © Sylvain Collet_HDR_edit © Sylvain Collet.jpg by sylvain.collet, sur Flickr


2015-12-282015-12-28_Q8B5874 © Sylvain Collet_HDR_edit © Sylvain Collet.jpg by sylvain.collet, sur Flickr


2015-12-282015-12-28_Q8B5912 © Sylvain Collet_HDR_edit © Sylvain Collet.jpg by sylvain.collet, sur Flickr


2017-01-30_1301801 © Sylvain Collet.jpg by sylvain.collet, sur Flickr


2017-06-12_6120514 © Sylvain Collet-HDR.jpg by sylvain.collet, sur Flickr


2016-03-30_Q8B6744 © Sylvain Collet.jpg by sylvain.collet, sur Flickr


2016-03-30_Q8B6752 © Sylvain Collet.jpg by sylvain.collet, sur Flickr


2016-03-30_Q8B6755 © Sylvain Collet.jpg by sylvain.collet, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Silvina Baldino, on Flickr

Paris by Silvina Baldino, on Flickr

Sacre Coeur, Paris by Silvina Baldino, on Flickr

Paris by Silvina Baldino, on Flickr

143-Paris décembre 2017 - Métro Stalingrad by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

DSC01289 by Melissa Fellman, on Flickr

Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Pierre-Philippe Lechevallier, on Flickr

Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Pierre-Philippe Lechevallier, on Flickr

Jardins du Trocadéro et Palais de Chaillot by Greger Ravik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rue La Fayette - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Sacre Coeur by thomas brenac, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Maxence Lefort, on Flickr

Street by Maxence Lefort, on Flickr

Paris by Pug Girl, on Flickr

Butte Montmartre by hasssan bensliman, on Flickr

Paris Janvier 2018 by Joao Fernandes, on Flickr

2 blonde twins beauties with a fantastic look: One in shorts,pantyhose and boots 2 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Here Comes The Flood by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr

00008299 by Denis ARGAUD, on Flickr

2017-10-Paris-069.jpg by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Portrait : Classy blonde beauty in elegant dress and high heels 2 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2018 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Monument à Gavarni by Géraldine Deveau, on Flickr

Décor magique by Géraldine Deveau, on Flickr

Paris by Richard McManus, on Flickr

Untitled by jjesposito, on Flickr

Quartier Latin, Paris by Formosa Wandering, on Flickr

Saint Sulpice by thomas brenac, on Flickr

Untitled by lili ka, on Flickr

Recuerdos visita a Paris by Marcelo Rescala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Models for a day by Paolo Piva, on Flickr

Paris street photography by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr

Soiree Human n Partners by Agence WATO, on Flickr

Le pont d'Iéna by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr

Métro de Paris by lacha bibilachvili, on Flickr

It's not sunny in Paris today by Marko Erman, on Flickr

crue 2018 by lh photo, on Flickr

Rond-Point des Champs-Elysées Marcel Dassault - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

PARIS by LENNY RAMIREZ, on Flickr

Paris by Richard McManus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ferrari 575 Superamerica by T&M Spotter, on Flickr

Mercedes-Benz by T&M Spotter, on Flickr

Grand écart. Paris, janv 2018 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr

Untitled by Courtney Ellis, on Flickr

Paris, France - 13 de Janeiro de 2018 by halanna halila, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower, Paris by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Le Pont d'Arcole by Marko Erman, on Flickr

Versailles Gardens by Fernando Delfim, on Flickr

465117316 by jason brown, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

2012.01.00 Théâtre de la Renaissance by gary roustan, sur Flickr


2015.07.31 Opéra comique (4) by gary roustan, sur Flickr


2015.08.04 Opéra (2) by gary roustan, sur Flickr


2015.08.04 Opéra (1) by gary roustan, sur Flickr


2017.06.08 Paris (8) by gary roustan, sur Flickr


2017.08.15 La Défense by night (20) by gary roustan, sur Flickr


2017.04.11 Philarmonie (3) by gary roustan, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Portrait : Unforgettable person 2 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Paris by Scherries, on Flickr

Paris by Night - 20180115 - 22 by Domw, on Flickr

Opera by Hector Venezia, on Flickr

Like a diamond in the sky by patrick.tafani, on Flickr

Notre-Dame de Paris by Roland Zink, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by thomas brenac, on Flickr

Unidentified Cathedral by Sarah Richter, on Flickr

my favourite Invader so far by Chantal van der Ende-Appel, on Flickr

IMG_9221 by István Babusa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

cool by tdscosp, on Flickr

Paris | January 2018-13 by Paul *****, on Flickr

Bleu, Inch Allah by thomas brenac, on Flickr

IMG_2566 by Sara Svec, on Flickr

Hemingway's Paris-24 by Paul *****, on Flickr

19-01-18 Place Gambetta, 75020 by marie sanchez, on Flickr

Париж - 7-й округ by Darius, on Flickr

Paris by Carol S., on Flickr

Toit de la rue by Manuel Suárez, on Flickr

Paris by Carol S., on Flickr

3 Top models outside Thierry Mugler Fashion Show by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.hemisgalerie.com/en/accueil/643-2082043.html









https://www.hemisgalerie.com/en/accueil/649-2185553.html









https://www.hemisgalerie.com/en/accueil/507-0368316.html









https://www.hemisgalerie.com/en/accueil/558-0850860.html









https://www.hemisgalerie.com/en/accueil/571-1381968.html









https://www.hemisgalerie.com/en/accueil/667-2458485.html









https://www.hemisgalerie.com/fr/accueil/609-1915926.html









https://www.hemisgalerie.com/fr/accueil/614-1915969.html









https://www.hemisgalerie.com/fr/accueil/619-1916013.html


----------



## christos-greece

A nouveau, le viaduc de Passy by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr

Lumière d'hiver // Winter light by erichudson78, on Flickr

Le Pont de Bir-Hakem by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr

Petit Palais by Sean Munson, on Flickr

Louvre by jocchannna, on Flickr

Trocadéro - Sunrise, Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr

Paris-17.35pm by Donald E. Curtis, on Flickr

Les Canaux La Vilette by BeisenDani, on Flickr

Paris by Night - 20180115 - 12 by Domw, on Flickr

Le viaduc de Passy by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr

Paris blue hour - New Edit by J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fontaine des fleuves, l'obélisque et la grande roue de la place de Concorde by Julien CHARLES, on Flickr

Eymeric François - Rehearsal by S. Faric, on Flickr

Rue du Faubourg du Temple - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris_Notre_Dame_20161023_1127-HDR by Ivan Sgualdini, on Flickr

PARIS F - "On a windy night" by Fabrizio LUCCHESE, on Flickr

Parvis de la BNF by Patrick Assal, on Flickr

Back on Track 2018 by Philippe 1178, on Flickr

Street Life in Paris by Joseph Andal, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.hemisgalerie.com/fr/accueil/616-1915999.html









https://www.hemisgalerie.com/en/accueil/676-2855210.html









https://www.hemisgalerie.com/fr/accueil/567-1356882.html









https://www.hemisgalerie.com/en/accueil/594-1836560.html









https://www.hemisgalerie.com/fr/accueil/611-1915955.html









https://www.hemisgalerie.com/fr/accueil/612-1915962.html


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel Tower by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Parker, on Flickr

PARIS F - "Place du Teatre" Montmartre by Fabrizio LUCCHESE, on Flickr

Panthéon & Église Saint-Séverin, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Pouce (Thumb) | César | 1965/1998 | Centre Pompidou | Paris-27 by Paul *****, on Flickr

Paris, France by justgaze, on Flickr

Paris, France by justgaze, on Flickr

Paris, France by Nathan Akehurst, on Flickr

Paris by Night - 20180115 - 29 by Domw, on Flickr

2 classy womenin vinyl kirt , high heels and another elegant woman in miniskirt & pantyhose outside Chanel by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

A lot of superb pics.


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset over Paris by Guillaume CHANSON, on Flickr

Paris_Arc_de_Triomphe_du_Carrousel_20161023_0010 by Ivan Sgualdini, on Flickr

One night in Paris by Shilpi Saha, on Flickr

2018.01.23 Crue 28 by gary roustan, on Flickr

Seine river flooding - Notre Dame de Paris by Olli Ronimus, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Batucada - Place de la République by afa Crohn RCH France, on Flickr

Paris by Tim Bartikowski, on Flickr

Reliquat by Nicolas trably, on Flickr


----------



## Runninlikehell

Beautiful city! I'll go there in april!


----------



## christos-greece

I'm in the mood for Paris by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

la statue de la France Renaissante devant le viaduc de Passy by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr

Montmartre, Paris by Matthew Lumb, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris by raffaeledirosa, on Flickr

The best restaurant I’ve ever visited: St. Jacques Bistro in Paris, France. 2014. by Amanda Bullock, on Flickr

IMG_1343 by MARC BOURGERON, on Flickr

La Conciergerie et le Pont au Change by Marko Erman, on Flickr

Paris flood by hasssan bensliman, on Flickr

Napoleon Bridge in Paris by Arnaud Martinez, on Flickr

IMG_0307-M by Mattia Lumini, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Nice pics.


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2965 by The West End, on Flickr

IMG_2888 by The West End, on Flickr

IMG_2885 by The West End, on Flickr

IMG_2915 by The West End, on Flickr

IMG_2896 by The West End, on Flickr

Arc de triomphe by Guibs photos, on Flickr

DSC_2448_03 by Pierre Perol-Schneider, on Flickr

Trophy by Guib_Did, on Flickr

P3240046 - Anonymous for the Voiceless - Cube Of Truth - Acte XI - Paris 24/03/2018 by viviane.photographe (pour Vegan Impact), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#EmmaWatson in Paris November 23, 2017 Crediti: Just Jared Instagram : [url]https://www.instagram.com/we.love.emma.watson.crush/ Passate dal nostro gruppo ; https://www.facebook.com/groups/445446642475974/ Twitter : https://twitter.com/GiacomaGs/status/9[/url] by Hermione Granger, on Flickr

Harmonie by Christophe Lesimple, on Flickr

Paris at night by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Paris at night by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

chilly day by Albyn Davis, on Flickr

FH000026 by Mika Takiyama, on Flickr

PARIS BALADE P1210866 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

IMG_2843 by The West End, on Flickr

Black City Parade by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr

Photographers on the Champs Elysées by Paolo Piva, on Flickr

Paris at night by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

El Dios Enfadado by Fede Duran, on Flickr

Paris (?) by Marco S. Nobile, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Maddy West, on Flickr

Untitled by Chяistophe † = ♥, on Flickr

DSC_6220 by Brian Chen, on Flickr

DSC_6949 by Brian Chen, on Flickr

The Latin Quarter by shi-raz, on Flickr

Paris - Port des Champs Elysées by Landry MIGUEL, on Flickr

Untitled by Ekaterina Lokteva, on Flickr

_MG_7483 by Cecilia Orozco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sony a7 ii zeiss 24-70 paris france by yabankazi, on Flickr

sony a7 ii zeiss 24-70 paris france by yabankazi, on Flickr

Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Guibs photos, on Flickr

Paris 9ème - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

A13 Notre Dame by Champlain Abroad, on Flickr

A21 Top of the Hour by Champlain Abroad, on Flickr

sony a7 ii zeiss 24-70 by yabankazi, on Flickr

Sur les toits de Paris by Arthur Weidmann, on Flickr

DSC06035 by Serge RIVET, on Flickr

Paris 024. by Joan, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr Patrick Lawe*​


----------



## christos-greece

Magenta by Steven Brandist, on Flickr

In the distance, the Tour Eiffel pokes a slender needle into the sky by Eesomest, on Flickr

Motobécane by Steven Brandist, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by anthsnap!, on Flickr

Murciano by anthsnap!, on Flickr

Notre Dame by anthsnap!, on Flickr

Sous le métro de PARIS by jean claude CUVILLIERS, on Flickr

Boulevard de Rochechouart - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris 28 - Flame of Liberty by Kristian Pellissier, on Flickr

METRO by simonnet pascal, on Flickr

Mais si y a la place !!!  by William J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris in colors by Karina, on Flickr

. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Untitled by Annie Wood, on Flickr

_GFX3636-2 by Francois-Xavier De Carvalho, on Flickr

20180331_170049 by Ilshat Akhmetzyanov, on Flickr

Untitled by Annie Wood, on Flickr

Printemps Haussmann, Paris by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

DSC_0130 Sacre Coeur by California to Chicago, on Flickr

Paris, Aerial Subway by FreD...///..., on Flickr

Blonde beauty in shorts and pantyhose 2 by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PARISIAN GIRL IN THE STREET by biboo-photography, on Flickr

Paris - Easter 2018 by Tim Bush, on Flickr

IMG_20180401_171209-56 by László Varga, on Flickr

DSCF4342-42 by László Varga, on Flickr

DSCF4122-13 by László Varga, on Flickr

DSCF4034-2 by László Varga, on Flickr

Palais Garnier by Pascal, on Flickr

_RJS8497 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Notre Dame Blue - Paris, France by Casey H, on Flickr

Jardins du Trocadero from Eiffel by mahesh.kondwilkar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Magenta by Steven Brandist, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Martin by Dmitry Zheltikov, on Flickr

Paris 029. by Joan, on Flickr

Paris by jessica Coudert, on Flickr

Untitled by hassanikary, on Flickr

Keep Riding! by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr

Pont de Bir Hakeim. by Eric Dogims, on Flickr

IMG_4666.JPG by Fábio Silvestri, on Flickr

20180330_180427 by Ilshat Akhmetzyanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PARIGI. PANORAMA DA MONTMARTRE. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Alexander III bridge (Pont Alexandre III) by julio lima, on Flickr

Les toits de Paris P1100931 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Gare Du Nord by Steven Brandist, on Flickr

Eiffel behind Ecole Militaire by Martyn Davis, on Flickr

Paris by Robin Low, on Flickr

Paris--9584 by gib.sasha, on Flickr

tour NB by lh photo, on Flickr

Paris--9770 by gib.sasha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8271 by Роман Перепичай, on Flickr

IMG_5069 by Роман Перепичай, on Flickr

IMG_1857 by Роман Перепичай, on Flickr

March 14, 2018_08_March_France_496 by Stephen Reeves-Williams, on Flickr

discret rainbow by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Le Panthéon by Karina, on Flickr

Paris revisité 16 by Dave Collier, on Flickr

Skyline parisienne by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Nga à Paris 20146 by Nicolas Doan Dat PHAM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Que la lumière soit by Guillaume WOLFF, on Flickr

. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Saint-denis | Paris | France by Moin Uddin, on Flickr

Notre-Dame et les bouquinistes by Bernard Manzerolle, on Flickr

Louvre @ Night, Paris, France by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

550 Paris en Février 2018 - la Porte Saint-Martin by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Galerie Véro-Dodat, Paris - France by natureloving, on Flickr

Rainy day by Jaeho Park, on Flickr

Le Louvre by Night (black & white) by Raphaël CloudWhisperer67, on Flickr

DSC03808 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

DSC03743 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC03831 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

DSC03824 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

DSC03825 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

DSC03826 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

DSC03816 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

DSC03821 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

Paris, France by coldwaters, on Flickr

Checks. by t-a-i, on Flickr

L1003911.jpg by bharat valia, on Flickr

Charming brunette beauty in skirt ( or shorts ? ) and pantyhose waliking in front of me 2 by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC5470 : au pont Bir-Hakeim, Paris by Pascal VU, on Flickr

le figaro by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

580 Paris en Février 2018 - les colonnes du Palais Royal by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Louvre @ Night, Paris, France by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Paris Building by Brian Henderson, on Flickr

IMG_5320 by Роман Перепичай, on Flickr

Kiss by Cheng-Hsun Li, on Flickr

575 Paris en Février 2018 - les Tuileries et la Grande Roue de la Place de la Concorde by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Grand Palais des Beaux-Arts by Karina, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Charlie Lmr, on Flickr

Jade Lee in Paris by Nicolas Doan Dat PHAM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sonnenuntergang an der Seine by Andreas Kossmann, on Flickr

Fontaine du Palmier by Andreas Kossmann, on Flickr

fluorescent by greg, on Flickr

IMG_5887 by Amanda Braz, on Flickr

IMG_5921 by Amanda Braz, on Flickr

IMG_5992 by Amanda Braz, on Flickr

IMG_5997 by Amanda Braz, on Flickr

IMG_6020 by Amanda Braz, on Flickr

Les quais de Seine by Michael Erimo, on Flickr

589 Paris en Février 2018 - Galerie Vero Dodat by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue hour Eiffel by Karl Glanville, on Flickr

A random Porsche by The Petrolhead Photographer, on Flickr

Paris by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde & Hôtel de la Marine, Paris, France by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Базилика Сакре-Кёр by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Вид с галереи Нотр-Дама by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Вид с галереи Нотр-Дама by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Часовня Сен-Шапель by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Лувр by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Люди в Париже by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Люди в Париже by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Люди в Париже by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Paris is incomparable. Great sets. kay:


----------



## diddyD

A lot of superb images^


----------



## christos-greece

Running in city by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

La Pitie Saltpetrier Hospital by Shubh Singh, on Flickr

Paris Louvre by Nikola Gavrilovic, on Flickr

Crépuscule Parisien by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

IMG_1832 by Radoslaw Batycki, on Flickr

Burger King Paris Soufflot (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

River Seine by Lynsey McCammon, on Flickr

à contre sens by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Students protest by hasssan bensliman, on Flickr

... posing as a supermodel by Paolo Piva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by coldwaters, on Flickr

26521542867_aac18cecf0_o_DxO by tongeron91, on Flickr

Untitled by Dat Hoang, on Flickr

Untitled by Dat Hoang, on Flickr

Untitled by Dat Hoang, on Flickr

20100810_2.jpg by pascal-alain-photos, on Flickr

Île Saint-Louis by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Métro, Ligne 1, Paris, France 2018 by Julien Fourniol, on Flickr

Thúy Nga à Paris by Nicolas Doan Dat PHAM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Palais & Pont Alexandre III, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

_DSC9673 by Arseni Mourzenko, on Flickr

1947 Pontiac Parisienne !-) by eric, on Flickr

_DSC9210 by Arseni Mourzenko, on Flickr

Paris, France by Paul, on Flickr

Paris, France by Paul, on Flickr

Paris, France by Paul, on Flickr

Paris, France by Paul, on Flickr

Paris, France by Paul, on Flickr

BNF-IR2 by jean claude CUVILLIERS, on Flickr

Place des Vosges by Peter Dutton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Traffic jam near the Eiffel Tower by jeff Clouet, on Flickr

2018.04.13 Place de la République 1 by gary roustan, on Flickr

Pont Marie Station by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Walking In Paris by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Rue des Rosiers by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Louis-en-l'Île by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Pont Marie Station by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

L1000062-Bearbeitet by Erhard Bewernick, on Flickr

sunset 3 monuments by lh photo, on Flickr

_DSC9458 by Arseni Mourzenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Merry-go-rounds II by Alexander Pugatschewski, on Flickr

Paris Monsters by Alexander Pugatschewski, on Flickr

Parigi - Chiesa della Sainte-Trinité by Stefano Flammia, on Flickr

View of lights by Karina, on Flickr

Mur de la Paix (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

_DSC9804 by Arseni Mourzenko, on Flickr

PARIS GARDENS-0225 by Rob Gruner, on Flickr

Paris_2017_Arc_Triomphe_0005-Edit by Randy Liljenberg, on Flickr

Feeding of birds on the Trocadero by Alexander Pugatschewski, on Flickr

Blonde beauty in miniskirt and pantyhose on the shoulders of her boyfriend by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.instagram.com/p/BhOUrEvniiE/?hl=fr&taken-by=jeremyzag


----------



## christos-greece

City of Love by Chev's gallery!, on Flickr

La Seine by Dale Michelsohn, on Flickr

A view from Sacre Coeur Church by Chev's gallery!, on Flickr

Paris nights-4 by Albyn Davis, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Aerial Paris by Jill /Blue Moonbeam Studio, on Flickr

2018.04.15 Paris 3 by gary roustan, on Flickr

Pont Bir Hakeim by Olivier Chhar, on Flickr

L1000121-Bearbeitet by Erhard Bewernick, on Flickr

DSC_0033retouche by Jules Crinon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A la tarde... by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

Institut de France & Pont des Arts @ Night, Paris, France by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Night Time - Streets of Montmartre and Sacré-Cœur - Paris - Dec 2017 by Ian Morton, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III, Paris, France by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

The Seine by mbphillips, on Flickr

city of paris, france by fotos planeta, on Flickr

Untitled by Gerald Gaunty, on Flickr

Untitled by *Rick*, on Flickr

Monochromatic view of Paris by Linus Leijon photograpy, on Flickr

Aerial Paris by Jill /Blue Moonbeam Studio, on Flickr

Place de la République by J. Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manifestation interprofessionnelle nationale - Paris by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

61160006 by Riky Johnson, on Flickr

Kléber by Young Woo Park, on Flickr

PARIGI. PLACE VENDOME. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Paris Streets in daylight - Dec 2017 by Ian Morton, on Flickr

Ducks in single file go to visit the Louvre by Paolo Piva, on Flickr

Trois petit cochons by c'estlavie!, on Flickr

I see the whole thing come down by Luis SoTo, on Flickr

Reflections in red by Timmy_L, on Flickr

And now, We dance by Fabecollage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One mother, three children, three ice cream and five suitcases by Paolo Piva, on Flickr

Paris, Montmartre by Wilfried Olthof, on Flickr

Paris, Montmartre by Wilfried Olthof, on Flickr

Looking west from the observation deck of Tour Montparnasse, Paris, France by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Paris, 2017 by emma brown, on Flickr

ARC de TRIOMPHE by thomas brenac, on Flickr

2018.04.17 Bastille 6 by gary roustan, on Flickr

20180329_111631 by Petia Maglova, on Flickr

PARIS, FRANCE by Lucia Barros, on Flickr

arigi 2018 by Andrea Cecchetti, on Flickr

PARIS, FRANCE by Lucia Barros, on Flickr

PARIS, FRANCE by Lucia Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Люди в Париже by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Люди в Париже by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Люди в Париже by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Люди в Париже by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Люди в Париже by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Люди в Париже by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Paris Bike Tour by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

20180328_214002 by Petia Maglova, on Flickr

Place Dauphine by Gustavo Huerta, on Flickr

Walking-the-Streets-of-Paris-181 by D B Morton, on Flickr

city of paris, france by fotos planeta, on Flickr

To infinity and beyond by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont des Arts by Pascal, on Flickr

city of paris, france by fotos planeta, on Flickr

Boulevard by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr

Warm for the middle of April by Martin Langford, on Flickr

Red lights by Jonathan PACHURKA, on Flickr

Eiffel tower by night by Jonathan PACHURKA, on Flickr

Paris x Huawei P20 Pro by Gilly, on Flickr

Montmartre by Jill /Blue Moonbeam Studio, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel and the Louvre by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

IMG_1968 by Lev Verbitsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Río Sena by José María Ruiz Aguilar, on Flickr

Streets of Paris by Michael, on Flickr

Cold and windy day on the banks of the Seine by Tigra K, on Flickr

Paris Olympic Summer Game 2024 by Michel Hincker, on Flickr

DSC00327 by Mihail Doman, on Flickr

DSC00328 by Mihail Doman, on Flickr

DSC00342 by Mihail Doman, on Flickr

DSC00343 by Mihail Doman, on Flickr

DSC00330 by Mihail Doman, on Flickr

Olympic Paris by Kay Harpa, on Flickr

La Sirène Rouge by Kay Harpa, on Flickr

Samba ? Tango ? by Kay Harpa, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Opéra Garnier, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


Quand les chimères veillent ... by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


Place de l'Etoile, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


DeFaCTo: Panorama de la défense by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris | France by L.F.Lee, on Flickr

Notre-Dame de Paris 1 by lesphotosdedaniel, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Ozan Demir, on Flickr

Evening light and a Maserati by The Petrolhead Photographer, on Flickr

Retro Architecture of Paris by Court Richards, on Flickr

IMG_0825 by Neeharika Simha, on Flickr

Buildings On Rue Marbeuf by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

IMG_0855 by Neeharika Simha, on Flickr

Paris #19 by James Amrein, on Flickr

Young woman posing with multicolored scarf by Paolo Piva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Les quais et la Seine by André Bordas, on Flickr

Paris by Seb Marg, on Flickr

Paris by Seb Marg, on Flickr

Paris by Seb Marg, on Flickr

Paris by Seb Marg, on Flickr

Paris by Seb Marg, on Flickr

Invalides et l'arc by Karina, on Flickr

Paris by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

Madeleine Church, 11.04.2018. by Dāvis Kļaviņš, on Flickr

Classy Asian wonder in shorts, pantyhose & boots overknees 2 by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Drew Robinson, on Flickr

Paris by Drew Robinson, on Flickr

Paris by Drew Robinson, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Path of Tino Rossi Gardens by Martyn Davis, on Flickr

L'arc de Triomphe view by catb -, on Flickr

Eiffel tower 1 by Young Woo Park, on Flickr

ABB FORMULA E PARIS 2018 by Michelin Motorsport FIA Formula E, on Flickr

ABB FORMULA E PARIS 2018 by Michelin Motorsport FIA Formula E, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Selfie with graffiti background by Paolo Piva, on Flickr

The Louvre by Nick Morton, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

ça passe juste ! by Montaigne-, on Flickr

city of paris, france by fotos planeta, on Flickr

L'arc de Triomphe view by catb -, on Flickr

ABB FORMULA E PARIS 2018 by Michelin Motorsport FIA Formula E, on Flickr

Poster of the exhibition Wild Souls. Symbolism in the Baltic States at Musée d'Orsay, 11.04.2018. by Dāvis Kļaviņš, on Flickr

Sport car in Paris by The Petrolhead Photographer, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Seb Marg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bord de Seine by Natacha, on Flickr

Stripes everywhere by Cedric Lange, on Flickr

Petite balade de nuit dans Paris #Pantheon by Dubois Fabien, on Flickr

Walkway near the zoo by MJL!, on Flickr

Place Saint-André-des-Arts - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

La Seine by Karina, on Flickr

Hotel de Ville and Seine River at night by Dmitry Zheltikov, on Flickr

Untitled by Mikel Agirregabiria, on Flickr

Paris Tour Eiffel by Marius Hanin, on Flickr

Untitled by Mikel Agirregabiria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 2018 - Eiffel Tower from the Seine by Christian BARRET, on Flickr

Stretching after the effort by Paolo Piva, on Flickr

lumières parisiennes nocturnes by Guy NŒHRINGER, on Flickr

métro-express by Guy NŒHRINGER, on Flickr

Paris Cityscape by Enrique EKOGA, on Flickr

arc de triomphe by Aaron Liao, on Flickr

Paris by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

Untitled by Mikel Agirregabiria, on Flickr

Paris Tuileries by jcj1707, on Flickr

Manifestation parisienne pour la défense des services publics du 19 avril 2018 by Alternative libertaire, on Flickr


----------



## ValdasTravelVideo




----------



## Apex101

My photos taken 6/23-24/2018

La Defense by travetour, on Flickr

Chateau de Versailles by travetour, on Flickr

Versailles by travetour, on Flickr

Paris by travetour, on Flickr

Versailles garden by travetour, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Taken 6/23/2018

Paris by travetour, on Flickr

Versailles by travetour, on Flickr

Versailles by travetour, on Flickr

La Defense by travetour, on Flickr

Notre Dame by travetour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saturday in Jardin du Luxembourg, Paris by Erin Johnson, on Flickr

IMG_3863 by Patrick Ramsey, on Flickr

IMG_3868 by Patrick Ramsey, on Flickr

IMG_3890 by Patrick Ramsey, on Flickr

IMG_3915 by Patrick Ramsey, on Flickr

IMG_3920 by Patrick Ramsey, on Flickr

skyline depuis le port Debilly by zaetick, on Flickr

_DSC1148 : rassemblement à Paris, 11/01/2015 by Pascal VU, on Flickr

Pour la fermeture de tous les abattoirs by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

French girls wear stripes - Jardin du Luxembourg by Erin Johnson, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

6005 by Mohamed Sy, on Flickr

A Sidewalk in Paris by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

[email protected] by Rinaldo Franco, on Flickr

E. Goyard by Daryl DeHart, on Flickr

Église Saint-Germain des Près & Institut de France, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Paris - Sous le pont Bir-Hakeim by Guillaume Bessonat, on Flickr

Saturday in Jardin du Luxembourg by Erin Johnson, on Flickr

Saturday in Jardin du Luxembourg by Erin Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

The French capital of Paris, the Seine River and Bois de Boulogne by NASA Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

'A selfie for me too !' by Paolo Piva, on Flickr

Blue hour at Seine Musicale - Paris, France by Mario Valeira, on Flickr

DSC_1941 - Copia by Marcos Alvarenga, on Flickr

DSC_1976 - Copia by Marcos Alvarenga, on Flickr

Paris subway by Jean-Luc Peluchon, on Flickr

Paris Tour Eiffel Juin 2018 by Pascal Lépine, on Flickr

Misty Day in Paris by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

Sunset at La Défense - Paris, France by Mario Valeira, on Flickr

Pont des Arts, Paris, France by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel et pont Alexandre III à l'heure bleue - Paris, France by Mario Valeira, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Untitled by travetour, on Flickr

Untitled by travetour, on Flickr

Untitled by travetour, on Flickr

Untitled by travetour, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

Untitled by travetour, on Flickr

Untitled by travetour, on Flickr

Untitled by travetour, on Flickr

Untitled by travetour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by coldwaters, on Flickr

Balloons On Place Saint Pierre by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Rue Germain Pilon by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

La Basilique du Sacré Cœur de Montmartre by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Refuge des Fondus by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Rue des Saules by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

9014 by Mohamed Sy, on Flickr

StyleMix.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, on Flickr

DSC04056 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

CANNELLE by Fabecollage, on Flickr

LE COMBATTANT by Fabecollage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

'One, two, three ... jump !' by Paolo Piva, on Flickr

"Eiffel Tower", Paris, France by Michael Graham, on Flickr

6544 by Mohamed Sy, on Flickr

city of paris, france by fotos planeta, on Flickr

Palais du Luxembourg by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr

Pont de Bir-Akeim by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr

Rue Mouffetard, shoppers by David McSpadden, on Flickr

DSC_9173 by anthrax, on Flickr

2018 June - One Evening In Paris (41 of 64).jpg by Salvador Vidal, on Flickr

2018 June - One Evening In Paris (59 of 64).jpg by Salvador Vidal, on Flickr


----------



## Runninlikehell

Awesome!


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Philippe Rouzet, on Flickr

Louvre Pyramid entrance by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur as seen from Musee d'Orsay by Erin Johnson, on Flickr

Outside Musee d'Orsay by Erin Johnson, on Flickr

Europe 2018-30 by Zaptomatic, on Flickr

Europe 2018-33 by Zaptomatic, on Flickr

Europe 2018-6 by Zaptomatic, on Flickr

Rainbow flag -Savez-vous ce qu'il signifie ? by Loanne ou Lolo, on Flickr

Paris 7ème - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

FR 2018-05-10 paris 007 by Philippe Henry, on Flickr

Evening Cookies by Tyler Merbler, on Flickr

On l'espère en tout cas by Loanne ou Lolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A pony and a donkey for the first time here by Paolo Piva, on Flickr

Paris_Tour_Eiffel_20161028_0063 by Ivan Sgualdini, on Flickr

2018 Mai - Vacances Paris.074 by HUBERT LAN56, on Flickr

Set sun in Arc by niarky, on Flickr

Palais Garnier, opera house, 9th Arrondissement, by David McSpadden, on Flickr

Paris - 48 by orciel95, on Flickr

La torre y la gente by Diego Robayo, on Flickr

Movimiento en Louvre by Diego Robayo, on Flickr

Inception | Justine Magny by Justine Magny, on Flickr

20 in Paris by slow paths images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Paris 47 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

P7030090 by Mikaël Aguirre, on Flickr

Paris by night by dionisis, on Flickr

Montmartre funicular by Mark Hows, on Flickr

The Eiffel Tower by Luis Rodriguez, on Flickr

Notre Dame, Paris by mariacml, on Flickr

Paris_Tour_Eiffel_20161028_0063 by Ivan Sgualdini, on Flickr

IMG_20180622_163835 by TyBo Gaara, on Flickr

Palais Garnier, opera house, 9th Arrondissement, by David McSpadden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trocadéro dances by Vitaliy Paladiychuk, on Flickr

[email protected] by Rinaldo Franco, on Flickr

Untitled by Patrick Matte, on Flickr

Notre-Dame de Paris and the Seine in the early evening by Jeff Barry, on Flickr

Untitled by Patrick Matte, on Flickr

Pantheon view by David McSpadden, on Flickr

IMG_3438 by Felipe Jóia, on Flickr

IMG_3440 by Felipe Jóia, on Flickr

Paris July 2016 - 005 by Joey Costello, on Flickr

Paris No 38 by • CHRISTIAN •, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hotel des Invalides, dome by David McSpadden, on Flickr

37 by c'estlavie!, on Flickr

Rue Becquerel by Claire Wallace-Watson, on Flickr

eiffel-tower_4747 by Lydia Mann, on Flickr

Statue of Liberty by Julia Sumangil, on Flickr

Cafe d'Albert by Claire Wallace-Watson, on Flickr

Pantheon by David McSpadden, on Flickr

55/386 by Alex Aimé, on Flickr

2018_06_Paris-15 by Antoine Tantin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

à la mémoire de Mai 68 by Joaquín Pi, on Flickr

Les toits de Paris by Jean-Louis DUMAS, on Flickr

Pont Alexander III by David McSpadden, on Flickr

The Louvre by Larry Syverson, on Flickr

Cityscape of Paris, France by Ded Pihto, on Flickr

Paris by RR by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr

Statue of Liberty by Julia Sumangil, on Flickr

Parigi 22-26 Giugno 2018 (6) by R.GP-edited pics on BarabbaKappler Flirck account, on Flickr

Blue Hour over Notre Dame by Sébastien Frasse-Sombet, on Flickr

Untitled by Patrick Matte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FRA_2876 by edwardhblake, on Flickr

FRA_2836 by edwardhblake, on Flickr

FRA_2639 by edwardhblake, on Flickr

FRA_2650 by edwardhblake, on Flickr

FRA_2673 by edwardhblake, on Flickr

FRA_2669 by edwardhblake, on Flickr

FRA_2713 by edwardhblake, on Flickr

FRA_2038 by edwardhblake, on Flickr

FRA_1844 by edwardhblake, on Flickr

Paris - Sous le pont Bir-Hakeim by Guillaume Bessonat, on Flickr

Paris overview by Leo Rod, on Flickr

Pont Bir Hakeim Paris 15ème-1822 by Philippe DOMINICY, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Amazing.


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20170530_130612 by Haonan Yuan, on Flickr

IMG_20170529_220938 by Haonan Yuan, on Flickr

Aerial view from Eiffel Tower by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

DSC_0850 by Victor, on Flickr

Church in Paris by Julien Streiff, on Flickr

SnowWet.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by olivenoire, on Flickr

Alfonso Sobrino Paredes by fns-k, on Flickr

Paths - Paris by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A cascade of hair by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Mairie du Plessis-Robinson by Christophe Puéchavic, on Flickr

LightCage.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, on Flickr

FR11 2506 Notre-Dame de Paris. L’île de la Cité. by Benjamin, on Flickr

Paris by David Curry, on Flickr

Montmartre, Paris by © Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr

Moulin Rouge by Chrizzyphotography, on Flickr

Eiffle view by Chrizzyphotography, on Flickr

IMG_20180813_204743 by Jean-Michel Gobet, on Flickr

Parisian stroll about by Jean-Philippe AMANS, on Flickr

Gare du Nord by arkheita, on Flickr

PARIS NOCTURNO by Martin Gondos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passerelle Simone-de-Beauvoir, Paris (France) by Ralf, on Flickr

long live the Republicans by Mia Iordanoaia, on Flickr

Paris, France- The City of Light in Black and White (59) by jaboticaba1, on Flickr

IMG_2850 by Ivan Darko, on Flickr

Musée Rodin by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Dôme des Invalides by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Paris by David Curry, on Flickr

Paris Pompidou by fredcamino95, on Flickr

Preuss Columbus Neuron by fredcamino95, on Flickr

Photographing her clowning friend in the middle of Buren's columns by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Paris by Steve Long, on Flickr

Postcard from Paris - Notre-Dame de Paris - PARIS-2018-28 by Andrew Priest, on Flickr

Paris by Karina, on Flickr

Paris by Steve Long, on Flickr

Paris by Steve Long, on Flickr

paris_july2018_42.jpg by Jeff Potter, on Flickr

Paris, France- The City of Light in Black and White (64) by jaboticaba1, on Flickr

IMG_0719 by Thien Long Giang Nguyen, on Flickr

Paris - 5 Aug 2018 by Jan Veldhuis, on Flickr


----------



## cicarra

Paris by Steve Long, on Flickr









Paris by Steve Long, on Flickr









Paris by Steve Long, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fountain at Château de Versailles near Paris, France by MJL!, on Flickr

la Géode et la Cité des Sciences by Frantce, on Flickr

Blue hour Notre Dame, Paris by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

paris_july2018_01.jpg by Jeff Potter, on Flickr

IMG_0719 by Thien Long Giang Nguyen, on Flickr

Paris by Steve Long, on Flickr

Facade Work At Musée de l'Armée by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Paris - Rue de Rivoli by Frederic Peix, on Flickr

StyleMix.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, on Flickr

25 July: Paris: Rue de Rivoli by bmiller128, on Flickr

Océane Gonzalez Comédienne by Gokhan Altintas by Photographe Paris, on Flickr

Blonde beauty in tight long dress taking photos around The Louvres Pyramid in Paris by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Concorrenti No. 09, 07 e 06 al titolo di Miss Vietnam 2018 by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris by mbphillips, on Flickr

La defense-12 by Sebastien Loppin, on Flickr

La Defense by David Curry, on Flickr

Torre Eiffel by Marisa Inzaurralde, on Flickr

Untitled by Robert Sullivan, on Flickr

Dormered by Michael Farrell, on Flickr

paris_july2018_17.jpg by Jeff Potter, on Flickr

P1030175 by lauren Farnfield, on Flickr

Sunset on eiffel tower & la defense by Guillaume C, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Crescent Moon by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/42773563145/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniogaudencio/43141013164/


Arc de Triomphe 05 by zwzzjim, sur Flickr


Hôtel Intercontinental Paris Le Grand by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


Palais du Luxembourg, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 19 by massimo ankor, on Flickr

IMG_0733 by ARFourT2, on Flickr

IMG_1218 by ARFourT2, on Flickr

IMG_1183 by ARFourT2, on Flickr

IMG_1271 by ARFourT2, on Flickr

IMG_1204 by ARFourT2, on Flickr

IMG_6401 by ARFourT2, on Flickr

Paris by mbphillips, on Flickr

God rays over Paris by Emmett Connell, on Flickr

DSC02262 by Edem KUGBE, on Flickr

Competitors No. 02 and 20 for the title of Miss Vietnam are preparing for the shooting by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

033 - Eiffel Tower View by Ellie Smith, on Flickr

Notre Dame and Seine at night by Photo Phiend, on Flickr

Angel Bear at Gare du Nord, Paris by Photo Phiend, on Flickr

Paris-2-29 by Andrew Badgley, on Flickr

IMG_0883 by ARFourT2, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur by JuliaDaml, on Flickr

Under the roofs of Paris by Cecilia Mussoni, on Flickr

End of Day by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower, Paris, France by Syed Ali Warda, on Flickr

Paris-2-4 by Andrew Badgley, on Flickr

Paris, France by coldwaters, on Flickr

Pont Louis Philippe. Paris. by Dima Vesnine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

An original tribute to the Eiffel Tower by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris... by Thomas Böttcher, on Flickr

colors of Louvre by Florent Péraudeau, on Flickr

Hôtel de Ville - PARIS-2018-37 by Andrew Priest, on Flickr

Paris by mbphillips, on Flickr

Pompidou Center, Paris FR by Paul, on Flickr

LGBT all around Le Marais in Paris, France by Elisa Gerlinger, on Flickr

Paris 2012 (FRA) by feeltheworld, on Flickr

Champion du Monde.... by orb334, on Flickr

Notre Dame and Seine at night by Photo Phiend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

'When I have to drink a cocktail I always get dressed up ' by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris, France by gmmcl444, on Flickr

Sacré-Coeur by Rangi 52, on Flickr

Good morning Paris ! (1) by For.me.it's.you, on Flickr

Looking East by Matthew Warner, on Flickr

Imposing Tower by Guille ., on Flickr

IMG_3409 by Aniel Bhaga, on Flickr

IMG_3431 by Aniel Bhaga, on Flickr

Opera Garnier by jeff Clouet, on Flickr

Paris_Vue de la Tour St Jacques by laurent cornu, on Flickr

Paris, my Love by Florent Péraudeau, on Flickr

airplanes by massimo ankor, on Flickr

A Paris, sur le Champ-de-Mars by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## cicarra

Paris by Steve Long


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Ryo Adachi, on Flickr

Rooftop à Paris by Yann Caradec, on Flickr

Watching the Crowds by Lauren Spies, on Flickr

Eiffel by Jayaprakash J, on Flickr

Sacré-Coeur by Rangi 52, on Flickr

Imposing Tower by Guille ., on Flickr

Make a show with the children of the public by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Vérification by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr

Paris la nuit VIII by glarigno, on Flickr

Paris by Yarra12, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Verrière de la gare d'Austerlitz by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris by Aurelie Rivere, on Flickr

Hotel Dieu. Jerry's Alright, though. by Matthew Warner, on Flickr

Paris, France by Ekaterina Lokteva, on Flickr

Paris, France by Ekaterina Lokteva, on Flickr

Paris, France by Ekaterina Lokteva, on Flickr

Paris, France by Ekaterina Lokteva, on Flickr

Paris, France by Ekaterina Lokteva, on Flickr

Towards the night by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

Paris by tomabenz, on Flickr

Watching the Crowds by Lauren Spies, on Flickr

Celine - Pin up retro - Paris - Aout 2017 by Laurene Zabary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Aurélie Maupilé, on Flickr

Paris by Ryo Adachi, on Flickr

View from Pont de l'Archevêché by Lauren Spies, on Flickr

Behind the altar. Église Saint-Séverin, Paris, France by Matthew Warner, on Flickr

Avenue de France, Paris by Yonah Freemark, on Flickr

The Seine from Pont Neuf by Lauren Spies, on Flickr

Paris Plages 2016 sur les Berges de Seine Rive Droite by Rémi Salmon, on Flickr

Paris black and white by photoserge.com, on Flickr

Paris, France by Ekaterina Lokteva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Black girlfriends with i-phone by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Basilique du Sacré-Cœur, Paris by Yarra12, on Flickr

Splendor of Paris by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

Paris : péniche sous le pont de Bir-Hakeim by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr

Paris by Ryo Adachi, on Flickr

Jardin des Plantes by Brian Henderson, on Flickr

Paris by Ryo Adachi, on Flickr

View from Pont de l'Archevêché by Lauren Spies, on Flickr

Monument à la République by Rolye, on Flickr

Chez Ginette by Stephane Blais, on Flickr

Behind the altar. Église Saint-Séverin, Paris, France by Matthew Warner, on Flickr

Paris Plages 2016 au Bassin de la Villette by Rémi Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20180803_203513-01 by Elide, on Flickr

IMG_20180803_193857-01 by Elide, on Flickr

IMG_20180803_203257-01 by Elide, on Flickr

IMG_20180803_192801-01 by Elide, on Flickr

IMG_20180715_191052_810 by Elide, on Flickr

Les Invalides at Dusk by Lauren Spies, on Flickr

STREET PARIS by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr

Pere-Lachaise, Paris by chuck patterson, on Flickr

Paris 2018 by Noisky, on Flickr

The Louvre by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr

Wonder of wonders in the company of her charming mother on the Champs Elysees by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FR11 2582 Le pont Notre-Dame & la Seine. Paris by Benjamin, on Flickr

Paris by Andre Nunes, on Flickr

Paris by Andre Nunes, on Flickr

Paris by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Musée d'Orsay & Seine seen from Pont de la Concorde, Paris, France by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

PARIGI. LA PORTA DEI LEONI. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Paris by Diarmaid Mac Aonghusa, on Flickr

Paris by Ryo Adachi, on Flickr

Paris by Pierre Danzas, on Flickr

Paris in the Snow-18 by Sam Sherratt, on Flickr

Jardins de Notre-Dame. Août 2018 by Soleil Levant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Business District by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Musée d'Orsay & Seine seen from Pont de la Concorde, Paris, France by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

El Louvre by Francisco Esteve, on Flickr

Egyptian Sphinx - Fontaine du Palmier - PARIS-2018-51 by Andrew Priest, on Flickr

A Parisian Journey # 7 (Palais De Justice) by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr

Louvre - Paris - France ~ I.M. Pei's glass pyramid in 1989 ~ Courtyard by Onasill ~ Bill Badzo, on Flickr

Under the skirt of the iron lady 🗼 by Julien CHARLES, on Flickr

Paris, le long des murs. by Eric THEZE, on Flickr

Looking for coolness on a muggy afternoon by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Two and two by Jean-Gregoire Marin, on Flickr

Sacre Coeur Basilica,Montmartre District, Paris ,France by Pete Vollenweider, on Flickr

Parisian storm by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

_9151241 by Phil, on Flickr

_9151234 by Phil, on Flickr

Rio Sena by Oxkar G, on Flickr

Paris by Ryo Adachi, on Flickr

Le périphérique by Олександр Лавриненко, on Flickr

Paris by Jo Hey, on Flickr

2018-08-26 17.48.05 by erik rolle, on Flickr

2018-08-26 17.32.53 by erik rolle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

nEO_IMG_20180902_113516 by Fang-yin Liu, on Flickr

Rue des Archives - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Wood underskirt by Vincent Aguerre, on Flickr

Street art Canal de l'Ourcq 08/2018 by Vincent Mercier, on Flickr

Torre Eiffel by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower at sunrise by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

Pavillon Richelieu by Christophe Lesimple, on Flickr

Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Hsinyu Chuang, on Flickr

Quai de Valmy by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

L'Hôtel des Invalides vu du sommet de la Tour Montparnasse by Rémi Salmon, on Flickr

Paris, France by Baptiste L, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

DJI Mavic Pro 2 Paris Museum of Modern Art by Mike Reid, sur Flickr


Over Paris Grand Palais by Mike Reid, sur Flickr


Over Paris in the Fall Morning Light by Mike Reid, sur Flickr


Over the Arc de Triomphe DJI Mavic Pro 2 by Mike Reid, sur Flickr


Night Arc de Triomphe DJI Mavic Pro 2 by Mike Reid, sur Flickr


Parisian skyscrapers / Парижские небоскребы by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Claudio, on Flickr

Paris from above: Palais & Jardin du Luxembourg, Notre Dame, Panthéon by .: mike | MKvip Beauty :., on Flickr

Night falling on the Champs Élysées by .: mike | MKvip Beauty :., on Flickr

Parc de Sceaux by Dodd Lu, on Flickr

Le Centre Pompidou by Dodd Lu, on Flickr

Le Centre Pompidou by Dodd Lu, on Flickr

Opéra Garnier by Dodd Lu, on Flickr

Arc de triomphe de l'Étoile by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

IMG_4212 by tripklik --, on Flickr

Paris, Oct 2018 by Claudio, on Flickr

Montmartre by Maxime Vultaggio, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

DJI Mavic Pro Notre Dame Dusk Light by Mike Reid, sur Flickr


Paris by FRANCOIS VEQUAUD, sur Flickr


Over the Grand Palais DJI Mavic Pro 2 by Mike Reid, sur Flickr


Paris - Coupole Lafayette by Julien Braconnier, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dehnell/43569429130/


----------



## christos-greece

Jardin des Tuileries / Сад Тюильри by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

Nathalia at the Pont Alexandre III by .: mike | MKvip Beauty :., on Flickr

Phare by fabien dubois, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur, Paris by Markus Paco, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur, Paris by Markus Paco, on Flickr

Paris, France by Markus Paco, on Flickr

Paris, France by Markus Paco, on Flickr

Paris, France by Markus Paco, on Flickr

Night falling on the Champs Élysées by .: mike | MKvip Beauty :., on Flickr

Indoor view Cathédrale Notre Dame - Paris - France by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr

My version by Nedko Nedkov, on Flickr

La Parisienne by ParisHS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_JP_0733 by Jordane Prestrot, on Flickr

P1040618 by David Lillywhite, on Flickr

Little Light at the Louvre, Paris, France by Joe Price, on Flickr

Montmartre - Sacré-Cœur by Otto Rapp, on Flickr

Rain clouds over Sacré-Cœur by .: mike | MKvip Beauty :., on Flickr

Puvis De Chavannes House by Tom Stohlman, on Flickr

Down Rue Puvis De Chavannes by Tom Stohlman, on Flickr

Entry Plaza by Tom Stohlman, on Flickr

Courtyard Sun by Tom Stohlman, on Flickr

Night scene of Eiffle tower with twilight sky by Sooksan Kasiansin, on Flickr

Under the window by Pascal Colin, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe, Grand Palais & La Défense, Paris by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Institut de France, Collège des Quatre-Nations by Pierre-Philippe Lechevallier, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower at sunset by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

Notre Dame by nicolas.vogt, on Flickr

nEO_IMG_20180902_181319 by Fang-yin Liu, on Flickr

Boulevard Poissonnière - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Late night walk on the Seine by DavezPicts, on Flickr

Et Pan! Le Théon! by Jean-Gregoire Marin, on Flickr

Walk or fashion show ? by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont Des Arts II by Fabien DUMONT, on Flickr

rue de la manutention on a Satruday morning by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr

Conciergerie / Консьержери by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

Paris, Place des Voges by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr

Architecture of the Grande Galerie de l'Evolution, Natural History Museum, Paris, France by Joe Price, on Flickr

Paris by David Baron, on Flickr

Institut de France, Collège des Quatre-Nations by Pierre-Philippe Lechevallier, on Flickr

Walking by by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

'What am I doing with this man who sleeps all the time ?' by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Three black models pose for me too by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Triumphal Arch / Триумфальная арка by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

Paris sera toujours Paris... by Christian, on Flickr

Eifelturm by Matthias Hertwig, on Flickr

Paris, France by Mohamed Baouch, on Flickr

Paris, France by Mohamed Baouch, on Flickr

Paris, France by Mohamed Baouch, on Flickr

Paris, France by Mohamed Baouch, on Flickr

Paris, France by Mohamed Baouch, on Flickr

pride @ Paris FRANCE by Martin R, on Flickr

Laic Marriage by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris_O36A3434_July 25, 2016 by julio valderama, on Flickr

Pointe Trigano by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Bibliothèque Nationale de France by Alexandre Gallier, on Flickr

Montmartre Funiculaire / Фуникулер на Монмартр by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Derek Mellon, on Flickr

Untitled by Casey Pegram, on Flickr

Day view of Cygnes by William Wood, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower at Night, Paris, France by Goran Piljek, on Flickr

Walk or run by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

fontaine des mers by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr

La Parisienne by ParisHS, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

A gorgeous city☝


----------



## christos-greece

Gloom by Michael May, on Flickr

DSC_3109.jpg by Ant°AM, on Flickr

Reflection - Pyramide du Louvre - Paris - France by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr

2018-11-FL-199395 by ACME, on Flickr

Luxembourg Gardens by Jason Douglas, on Flickr

Notre-Dame de Paris by Gieri Kohler, on Flickr

Kathedrale Notre-Dame de Paris by Matthias Hertwig, on Flickr

Photographe by fabien dubois, on Flickr

Paris, October 2018 by Gilly, on Flickr

DSC04317 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Walking on the river Seine - Paris - France by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr

Louvre at Pont Royal by Christopher Foley, on Flickr

180906 IMG_3510 Paris, France by Doug Davis, on Flickr

180907 IMG_3797 Paris, France, Opera House by Doug Davis, on Flickr

180906 IMG_3664 Paris, France, Saint-Paul-Saint-Louis church by Doug Davis, on Flickr

180831 IMG_2106 Paris, France, Notre-Dame cathedral (12th century) by Doug Davis, on Flickr

180831 IMG_2144 Paris, France by Doug Davis, on Flickr

180901 IMG_2278 Paris, France, Artificial beach along the Seine by Doug Davis, on Flickr

Elegant girl sitting on the ground by Urban Safari, on Flickr

France proud by Tomislav Ćuto, on Flickr

Hotel Regina, Paris, France 2018 by David Capes, on Flickr

Streets of Montmartre / Улицы Монмартра by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

Pantheon by Jason Douglas, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Le Grand Palais by marinvirieux, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/psanson/43093824914/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/psanson/36676937042/


Place de la Concorde, Paris by Julien Fromentin, sur Flickr


#39/365 Monumenta - Grand Palais by Thomas Collins, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018-10-2713.jpg by Dave Shevett, on Flickr

Restaurant la Bievre by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Eiffel tower in Paris by Rania Beteta, on Flickr

NATO Secretary General attends WWI Armistice Centenary commemorations in Paris by NATO North Atlantic Treaty Organization, on Flickr

Place des Vosges, Paris by Anaëlle Jézéquel, on Flickr

Streets of Montmartre / Улицы Монмартра by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

180906 IMG_3510 Paris, France by Doug Davis, on Flickr

Untitled by photogreuhphies, on Flickr

La Sphère by Alain Lébé, on Flickr

Grau Ciències Socials by Marqueting UOC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

... but then they end up falling asleep by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Place Igor Stravinsky / Площадь Игоря Стравинского by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

P1000871a by Sean Sweeney, on Flickr

The Centre Pompidou / Центр Жоржа Помпиду by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

Le Louvre by erichudson78, on Flickr

Institut de France by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Untitled by Annika H, on Flickr

Eiffel from top of the Arc de Triomphe by Emrah Altınok, on Flickr

Kory Barksdale by Global Photo Showcase, on Flickr

P1000157 by Sean Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Musée Nissim de Camondo, Paris by Gilles, on Flickr

Fr iun 09 412 by NB 2009, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel - Paris - France by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr

Bassin de l'Arsenal / Лодочный порт Арсенал by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

Bassin de l'Arsenal / Лодочный порт Арсенал by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

Bassin de l'Arsenal / Лодочный порт Арсенал by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

Bassin de l'Arsenal / Лодочный порт Арсенал by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

LA DEFENSE by Lorin Martiniuc, on Flickr

Boulevard Edgar Quinet - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris balade by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

Revolution 1 by Steve Matthews, on Flickr

Two paparazzi interested in the same subject by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris by Randall Cubillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kids by Tomáš a Honza, on Flickr

París, Jardín del Palacio Real by teonewman, on Flickr

París, le ciel by teonewman, on Flickr

París, Petit Palais by teonewman, on Flickr

Square d'Anvers, París by teonewman, on Flickr

Plaza Jean Marais, Montmartre, París by teonewman, on Flickr

París desde Montmartre by teonewman, on Flickr

Beautiful Paris France by mangopulp2008, on Flickr

Le Sacré-Coeur by Alain Lébé, on Flickr

2018_11_13 - (20170526) - 111807 - IMG_4153_931338C2 - Parijs (F) - 645 PRO Mk III for Apple iPhone 7 plus - iPhone 7 Plus back camera 6.6mm f-2.8 - 1-50 sec. bij f - 2,8 - 6.6 mm - ISO 25_DxOVP_Noiseless-bewerkt by Jos Saris, on Flickr

2018_11_13 - (20170527) - 104404 - IMG_4453_9F7022F6 - Parijs (F) - 645 PRO Mk III for Apple iPhone 7 plus - iPhone 7 Plus back camera 3.99mm f-1.8 - 1-115 sec. bij f - 1,8 - 3.99 mm - ISO 20_DxOVP_Noiseless-bewerkt by Jos Saris, on Flickr

Torn jeans are in fashion also in the Hawaiian islands by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 4ème - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Friday night in Paris (France) by William J, on Flickr

DSC_1923_2LR by Bruce McDermott, on Flickr

DSC_1880_2LR by Bruce McDermott, on Flickr

DSC_2038_2LR by Bruce McDermott, on Flickr

DSC_2046_2LR by Bruce McDermott, on Flickr

DSC_2501_2LR by Bruce McDermott, on Flickr

Paris, Toits et Moi (2) by Laurent Cornu, on Flickr

Just after sunset at Le Tour Eiffel and Pont Debilly by Ced Bennett, on Flickr

Musée de L'armée by Edo Miura, on Flickr

Special view from Sacré-Coeur - Paris - France by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr

Dancing at the Eifel tower by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Die Königin der Nacht by Gokhan Altintas by Gokhan Altintas, on Flickr

Paris 2018-52 by Hove9, on Flickr

Paris 2018-40 by Hove9, on Flickr

Paris 2018-35 by Hove9, on Flickr

Paris 2018-22 by Hove9, on Flickr

Paris 2018-16 by Hove9, on Flickr

París, el evento by teonewman, on Flickr

Musée de la Légion d’honneur à Paris by Yann Caradec, on Flickr

Paris street garde républicaine by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

Cafe on the Rue Cler in Paris. by Ced Bennett, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Girl with miniskirt, striped top and usual ankle boots by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris by Yann OG, on Flickr

L'institut de France by Laurent Mayet, on Flickr

Hauts de Paris by Laurent Pelleray, on Flickr

Paris night lights... by .: mike | MKvip Beauty :., on Flickr

Paris France, November 2018 by Rafael Flores, on Flickr

C'est le moment de visiter la plus belle avenue du monde ! by Montaigne-, on Flickr

Les pavés de Passy. Paris, nov 2018 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr

Paris by Jonathan Hawkins, on Flickr

Paris Metro by Jonathan Hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont Neuf over the Seine - Paris - France by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr

December in Paris by Roselinde Bon, on Flickr

Paris-35 by Riverwood Swazitrip, on Flickr

Beautiful Champs-Élysées by Abhishek Verma, on Flickr

すべての写真-1608 by Penguin Penpen, on Flickr

Paris place des Vosges by fabien de-saint-cyr, on Flickr

Paris by Anthony Surace, on Flickr

Paris,Place des Vosges by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

The photographer imposes the position of the groom under the wide eyes of a child by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photosession in Parice France from professional photographer Buyanskyy by Dmitriy Buyanskyy, on Flickr

Lourve by Anthony Surace, on Flickr

Ile de la Cité by erichudson78, on Flickr

Paris Plage I by Zoran Stanojevic, on Flickr

Untitled by Julia Taylor, on Flickr

Untitled by Julia Taylor, on Flickr

Belleville for Beautiful City by Brice Retailleau, on Flickr

Montmartre at the pink hour 💕 by Julien CHARLES, on Flickr

Tour Montparnasse - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

AVENUE MONTAIGNE PARIS ! by Christian Camou, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde by erichudson78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Posing with the crystal pyramid in the background by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Crépuscule // Dusk by erichudson78, on Flickr

In the light by LUMEN SCRIPT, on Flickr

Louvre by Maxence Lefort, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Maxence Lefort, on Flickr

Louvre by Maxence Lefort, on Flickr

Quais de Seine by Maxence Lefort, on Flickr

Le Louvre by Maxence Lefort, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries by Maxence Lefort, on Flickr

Paris la nuit by Chris Kelly, on Flickr

Montmartre at the pink hour 💕 by Julien CHARLES, on Flickr

Palais du Louvre by SYLVIE GROSBOIS, on Flickr

Untitled by Julia Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Paris in black and white by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr

Chinese models having fun during the fashion shooting by Urban Safari, on Flickr

2018-08-06-Paris-012 by Jacques Mermet, on Flickr

2018-08-06-Paris-069 by Jacques Mermet, on Flickr

2018-08-06-Paris-067 by Jacques Mermet, on Flickr

2018-08-06-Paris-066 by Jacques Mermet, on Flickr

2018-08-06-Paris-014 by Jacques Mermet, on Flickr

2015-10-25-Paris-047 by Jacques Mermet, on Flickr

2015-12-20-Paris-030 by Jacques Mermet, on Flickr

couché de soleil sur paris by yves-marie pondaven, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

A gorgeous city - and people.


----------



## christos-greece

Pont de l'Alma - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Louvre museum by Naval S, on Flickr

Stand by Juan Manuel García Mejía, on Flickr

Paris Behind Chain-Links 2 by Michael, on Flickr

Stretched Up by andrickthistlebottom, on Flickr

Paris 75 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

Abandonné... by RVBO, on Flickr

Untitled by Louise de Cours, on Flickr

Paris 74 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Top of the Eiffel Tower by Michael Crowley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from Place du Trocadero, Paris, France - (Selected by GETTY IMAGES) by DESPITE STRAIGHT LINES (Getty Images), on Flickr

Vélos solitaires by Andrey Rashidov, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower, La tour Eiffel, Paris by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Archives nationales - Paris by Antoine A., on Flickr

152 Paris en Novembre 2018 - samedi 24 novembre boulevard Saint-Martin, Manif contre les violences faites aux femmes by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Paris 74 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

PEUGEOT 203 commerciale by TRABANTINO, on Flickr

Paris 73 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

Paris, the paradise of fashion photography by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris-Passages°7 by Jean-Jacques Le Moan, on Flickr

Noche bajo la Torre by Daniel Sastre, on Flickr

FACEL-VEGA Facel III by TRABANTINO, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou - Paris by Antoine A., on Flickr

Sur la butte by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre by Franck, on Flickr

Paris-France-2018--PC200923 (2048x1507) by Travelers-pm, on Flickr

europe-2018-8863 by Scott Moore, on Flickr

Paris by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

europe-2018-8781 by Scott Moore, on Flickr

'Damn it... my bag is falling !' by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Victor Hugo - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

La jeune fille by Alain Lébé, on Flickr

DSCF4913 by sacoped, on Flickr

DSCF4914 by sacoped, on Flickr

DSCF4919 by sacoped, on Flickr

DSCF4920 by sacoped, on Flickr

DSCF4926 by 
sacoped, on Flickr

Parigi by Giorgio Montalto, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre by Franck, on Flickr

p1812_Xmas-030b.jpg by Axel P., on Flickr

Fashion model in a red jacket and shoes by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Breathtaking by Francesco Palmisano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Way by Juan Manuel García Mejía, on Flickr

Palais du Luxembourg - Paris by Antoine A., on Flickr

Jardins du Luxembourg - Paris by Antoine A., on Flickr

Fontaine Saint Michel - Paris by Antoine A., on Flickr

La Seine en crue - Paris by Antoine A., on Flickr

Fontaine Saint Michel - Paris by Antoine A., on Flickr

Looking Down Left Bank 2 by Michael, on Flickr

Photographing the Eiffel Tower inside a heart by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Promenade en famille by Alain Lébé, on Flickr

a short story about a bird's eye view by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr

. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Boulevard Garibaldi et la Tour Eiffel by Decaseconds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Young model posing with her photographer by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Nighttime-Tulieries-Gardens-Paris-France-2018--DSC_2472 (2048x1365) by Travelers-pm, on Flickr

Paris by man haus, on Flickr

Opera-House-Paris-France-2018--PC211005 (2048x1536) by Travelers-pm, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower from the Seine by Dennis Williams, on Flickr

Avenue des Champs-Elysées - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris from Montparnasse Tower by Fabien DUMONT, on Flickr

La-Defense-Christmas-Market-Paris-France-2018--PC200978 (2048x1536) by Travelers-pm, on Flickr

Notre Dame by Dipanjan Mukherjee, on Flickr

Place de l'Opéra, Paris by Régis Corbet, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!*
*Joyeux Noël à tous!*
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

We were 4 girlfriends with a dog by Urban Safari, on Flickr

LE PRINTEMPS by patrick janicek, on Flickr

180831 IMG_0461 Paris France, Notre Dame by Doug Davis, on Flickr

180831 IMG_0468 Paris France, Fontaine Saint Michel by Doug Davis, on Flickr

180831 IMG_0460 Paris France, Notre Dame by Doug Davis, on Flickr

180831 IMG_0424 Paris France, Notre Dame by Doug Davis, on Flickr

180831 IMG_0461 Paris France, Notre Dame by Doug Davis, on Flickr

Paris by Norbert Liese, on Flickr

Lumière du soir sur la rue by LUMEN SCRIPT, on Flickr

Paris Ile St Louis by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Special view from Sacré-Coeur - Paris - France by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower - Pont de l'Ama by Hao, on Flickr

IMG_9691~photo by Il Gabbiano fotografo...who else?, on Flickr

cozy by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

deep in by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

blink and miss by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

effiel meh by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

everywhere by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

whatareyoudoing by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Paris by Eric, on Flickr

Champs-Elysées by Caroline Léna Becker, on Flickr

untitled_180709_0157 by Randy Liljenberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel Tower - Passerelle Debilly by Hao, on Flickr

Dans la brume by MF[FR], on Flickr

An evening like this by Luca, on Flickr

Place des Vosges, Paris by Delphinidaesy, on Flickr

Break in the Rain for Viewing Palais Garnier (Opera of Paris) Paris, France-13a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Paris by barnyz, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III - Paris by Antoine A., on Flickr

Queue by Rob Oo, on Flickr

Gare du Nord by Raf Winterpacht, on Flickr

Galeries Lafayette by Levent Jan, on Flickr

Très jolie fille Chinoise by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Three friends pose as fashion models by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Iconic by andrickthistlebottom, on Flickr

Paris Photo 2018 by Ninara, on Flickr

Paris Photo 2018 by Ninara, on Flickr

La grande nuit by Edgar Jiménez, on Flickr

Musee D'Orsay by Edgar Jiménez, on Flickr

Stormy Clouds Over the Palais Garnier (Opera of Paris) Paris, France-17a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Saint Michel by Fabien DUMONT, on Flickr

Paris_Montmartre by Juergen Schmitz, on Flickr

Trocadero daytime by Valeria Papp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Silhouette in rain 1 by Vincent Aguerre, on Flickr

Rainy Day View from the Rooftop of Galeries Lafayette: the Paris Skyline with the Prominent Palais Garnier (Opera of Paris) Paris, France-27a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Elisabetta Da Pra, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel Trocadero by tm boada, on Flickr

Seine, Paris by onylmas, on Flickr

Colonnes de Buren by urb_mtl, on Flickr

Around the Louvre by andrickthistlebottom, on Flickr

Police Prefecture de Paris Volkswagen E-Golf by Boss-19, on Flickr

Euro Trip 2018 by Mike Schinsky, on Flickr

From the balcony by Guillermo Rubiolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris-France-2018--PC200923 (2048x1507) by Travelers-pm, on Flickr

Paris-France-2018--DSC_2390 (2048x1365) by Travelers-pm, on Flickr

Paris-France-2018--DSC_2391 Stitch (2048x1760) by Travelers-pm, on Flickr

Hotel-de-Ville-Christmas-Market-Paris-France-2018--PC200941 (2048x1479) by Travelers-pm, on Flickr

Hotel-de-Ville-Christmas-Market-Paris-France-2018--PC200946 (2048x1536) by Travelers-pm, on Flickr

Notre-Dame-Christmas-Market-Paris-France-2018--PC200937 (2048x1508) by Travelers-pm, on Flickr

La-Defense-Christmas-Market-Paris-France-2018--PC200964 (2048x1533) by Travelers-pm, on Flickr

Place de la République by Geoffroy65, on Flickr

Place de la Bourse by Geoffroy65, on Flickr

Untitled by Jared Spool, on Flickr

HAPPY NEW YEAR 2019 with this Exceptional brunette beauty in miniskirt, pantyhose & red boots overknees by HAPPY NEW YEAR 2019, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!*
*Bonne année à tous!*
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Sacre-Cœur by Lemaicq Atflique, on Flickr

Paris.Париж. by Oleksandr Byelkin, on Flickr

Paris.Париж. by Oleksandr Byelkin, on Flickr

Paris.Париж. by Oleksandr Byelkin, on Flickr

Paris.Париж. by Oleksandr Byelkin, on Flickr

Paris.Париж. by Oleksandr Byelkin, on Flickr

Paris.Париж. by Oleksandr Byelkin, on Flickr

Paris.Париж. by Oleksandr Byelkin, on Flickr

PARIS . 17:30 by eduardo pinto, on Flickr

Paris bord de Seine by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

2018 Paris France by We Own It, on Flickr

Elegant & classy brunette in minidress, original yellow tights & boots overknees by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20181204_163215 by Margarita Divakova, on Flickr

The Louvre, Paris, France by Douglas Stanton, on Flickr

Pont de la Grange aux Belles - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe & Église Saint-Pierre de Chaillot, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Paris by Baptiste Jaussoin, on Flickr

Museo del Louvre (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

Moroccan beauty Latifa, smiles at me by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris, depuis la rive droite, Notre Dame. by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

Western View from the Pont Notre Dame Bridge over the Seine River. On the Left is the Palais de la Cité. Paris, France-64a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Paris, France by Erik Juhasz, on Flickr

Carin Olsson by Francesca Spinelle, on Flickr

Escuela del Louvre (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

Fuente de la plaza de la Concordia (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Une jeune femme joue du violon sous l'œil expert de son photographe by Paolo Piva, on Flickr

Flood between the islands by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

Pont Louis Saint-Philippe by Marko Erman, on Flickr

Quai de Valmy - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris, la crue de janvier 2018 devant le Louvre by Louis Labbez, on Flickr

Pantheon, Paris by Manos Anastasakis, on Flickr

Rare by The Petrolhead Photographer, on Flickr

Quai de Jemmapes - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

des bords de seine by Frédéric Larebière, on Flickr

French Floral Tribute by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Paris Tourist by DJ Hoogerdijk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Dmitry Starkov, on Flickr

Champs Elysee by Janne Koivunen, on Flickr

View of the Eiffel Tower from the Park Champ de Mars, Paris, France-72xa by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Paris by Me&My, on Flickr

Old buildings in Paris, France by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

A parisian by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Rue Amelot - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Gendarmes on horseback in Paris, France by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Paris le Panthéon depuis l’île St Louis by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

Aerial view of Paris, France by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Woman biking on street of Paris, France by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

36 - Paris - Février 2019 - entre les rues Leibnitz à droite et Belliard à gauche by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Sainte Geneviève statue by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Le pont Bir Hakeim by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

1977 Renault Rodeo 1.1Litre by mangopulp2008, on Flickr

view on Paris from the Eiffel Tower - blue hour by lorenzo bernardi, on Flickr

Paris - residential area by Wayne the sailor, on Flickr

Paris - streetscape by Wayne the sailor, on Flickr

Paris, France by Dmitry Starkov, on Flickr

Landscape of Seine River with old bridges by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Aerial view of Paris, France by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Little girls and bunnies by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1280px-2017._Notre-Dame_de_Paris_from_the_south' by Sergio Zeiger, on Flickr

598215336 by Sergio Zeiger, on Flickr

Place de la République - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Cathedrale Notre-Dame de Paris - (Selected by ************) by DESPITE STRAIGHT LINES (Getty Images), on Flickr

Torre São Jacques – Paris, França by Sergio Zeiger, on Flickr

05 Miura SV Jean Todt #3673 devant la FIA, place de la Concorde by Lamborghini Club France, on Flickr

Coins fisher-Paris by Bruno Tof, on Flickr

Bir-Hakeim bridge by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Centro Georges-Pompidou - Paris by Sergio Zeiger, on Flickr

A woman standing on riverbank of Seine by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Париж 2018 — Виды с башни Монпарнас, крупные планы, Нотр-Дам by darius art, on Flickr

Париж 2018 — Виды с башни Монпарнас, крупные планы, Нотр-Дам by darius art, on Flickr

Париж 2018 — Виды с башни Монпарнас, крупные планы, Нотр-Дам by darius art, on Flickr

Париж 2018 — Виды с башни Монпарнас, крупные планы, Нотр-Дам by darius art, on Flickr

Париж 2018 — Виды с башни Монпарнас, крупные планы, Нотр-Дам by darius art, on Flickr

Париж 2018 — Виды с башни Монпарнас, крупные планы, Нотр-Дам by darius art, on Flickr

Париж 2018 — Виды с башни Монпарнас, крупные планы, Дом инвалидов и Пантеон by darius art, on Flickr

Birds in Paris by Eric BEAUME, on Flickr

la tour Eiffel , c'est par la !! by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

V for victory, the most popular gesture for souvenir pics by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Ray Boone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

En pause 1/2 by Stéphane Emery, on Flickr

Paris Notre Dame by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

Pont de la Concorde, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

génie sunset by lh photo, on Flickr

2019.02.15 Paris by night 10 by gary roustan, on Flickr

Le Louvre by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy , on Flickr

L’etoile Du Nord by Rogier Sangers, on Flickr

2010_07_14_Paris by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

LA LOIRE ET LE LOIRET by Dale Hartrick, on Flickr

Paris by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy , on Flickr

Small girl on a bench by Samsul Adam, on Flickr

"Öka!" by Lars Lundqvist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

En pause 2/2 by Stéphane Emery, on Flickr

Face and profile of sexy South American girl by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Avenue d'Italie by Louise Gentillet, on Flickr

The Eiffel Tower - (Selected by ************) by DESPITE STRAIGHT LINES (Getty Images), on Flickr

Seine Skyline by TheBigF, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris by Claude No., on Flickr

Take in the view by David Howarth, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by p.niebergall, on Flickr

La Seine et son phare by kaneto974, on Flickr

Pont Bir-Hakeim by GILLES BOURDREUX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fabelwesen by p.niebergall, on Flickr

_JP12484 by Jordane Prestrot, on Flickr

99 - Paris - Février 2019 - les nouveaux bâtiments autour du Parc Clichy-Batignolles Martin Luther-King by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Mazarine by Jon Dickins, on Flickr

Parìs by Zacarias Abad Torres, on Flickr

Pont du Carrousel,Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre. París, Francia. by Pablo Gonzalez, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower Long Exposure by Adam Tresh, on Flickr

Les Deux Plateaux,located in the inner courtyard (Cour d'Honneur) of the Palais Royal in Paris, France by Watana, on Flickr

Portrait of sexy South American girl by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Chinese New year - Nouvel An Chinois 2019 - Paris 13eme by Michel Chretinat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel tower by Valantis Antoniades, on Flickr

girls in mood by Frédéric Larebière, on Flickr

Gilets jaunes - Acte XIV by dprezat, on Flickr

Quartier de l'Opéra [Explore] by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Paeis by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

Night in La Defense by Michael Abid, on Flickr

Manifestation-des-Gilets-Jaunes-Acte-XIV-Paris-16-février-2019 (697) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr

Quartier de l'Opéra [Explore] by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

Silence fatigué - Müde Stille by siegBERT Hufschmidt, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Concorde Square by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


Heure dorée by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


sunset paris by lh photo, sur Flickr


Sainte-Chapelle, Paris by Julien CHARLES, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jacklandau/46381912652/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jacklandau/46373662144/


----------



## christos-greece

Le Jour ni l’Heure 4603 : Paris, place de l’Assemblée nationale, vue prise de l’hôtel Bourgogne & Montana, ch. 60, jeudi 7 février 2019, 01:46:03 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

Paris France by Rodney Norris, on Flickr

Quartier de la Sorbonne by Claude No., on Flickr

Le Panthéon by Claude No., on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris by Claude No., on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris by Claude No., on Flickr

Grand Magasin Printemps by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

Touching the Moon by Gwenael Blanck, on Flickr

Paris bords de Seine, les îles et Notre Dames by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

Portrait of cute German blonde girl by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Italian Dirty Dancers by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris sunset by James, on Flickr

Paris Opera by James, on Flickr

iPhone X by OuYang-chang, on Flickr

iPhone X by OuYang-chang, on Flickr

Montparnasse Street Scene by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Cedric Tung, on Flickr

un avant-goût de printemps by yves guillemot, on Flickr

Pont pittoresque sur la Seine reliant le Louvre et l'Institut de France Pont des arts. by OMAR-MALO, on Flickr

20171004_060940_HDR by Adam Coleman, on Flickr

Le photographe !! by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

Cafe Evening by Annie Wood, on Flickr

Portrait of a Serbian girl by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rue de la Huchette, Paris, France by Olivier Mabelly, on Flickr

法國/聖母院 by alex291556, on Flickr

Paris , les Invalides by eric, on Flickr

Rio Sena con vista a la Torre Eiffel, Paris, Francia. (2019) by Susana Li, on Flickr

Arc de triomphe by Dan in Paris, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr

NORD-Bahnhof, Kopf-Bahnhof: Gare du Nord, Paris - La gare du Nord de Paris by Eagle1effi - TÜBINGEN, GERMANY, on Flickr

Flâneries printanières by genzouille, on Flickr

Untitled by yves guillemot, on Flickr

IMG_20190223_150208 by philippe portet, on Flickr

Pont pittoresque sur la Seine reliant le Louvre et l'Institut de France Pont des arts. by OMAR-MALO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Un air de printemps a Paris by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

heure bleue, Seine verte by Guy NŒHRINGER, on Flickr

Full Moon over Gizeh? by p.niebergall, on Flickr

Lining Up by Neil Noland, on Flickr

La Seine by Ana Villar, on Flickr

artson by Jon Dickins, on Flickr

Passerelle Simone de Beauvoir by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr

Dancing girls by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Orthodox Priests by Michael Erimo, on Flickr

BNF François Miterrand by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont Neuf by p.niebergall, on Flickr

Notre Dame by p.niebergall, on Flickr

Champ de Mars et Tour Montparnasse by Loup Garou, on Flickr

FORD police interceptor by TRABANTINO★, on Flickr

heure bleue, Seine verte by Guy NŒHRINGER, on Flickr

Île de la Cité by Michael Landrum, on Flickr

Marie de Danemark au Centenaire de l'Armistice de la Grande Guerre by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Paris_nuit5 by Eric Kouris, on Flickr

Paris France March 2017 0039 by dodi Raz, on Flickr

Voie Georges Pompidou by Jon Dickins, on Flickr

Natasha by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hôtel de ville, Paris, France by Olivier Mabelly, on Flickr

Palacio Borbón (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

Río Sena (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

Campos Elíseos (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

Río Sena (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

Museo de Orsay (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

La Seine by Chaufglass, on Flickr

2019-02-26-Paris-11 by Jacques Mermet, on Flickr

Pont Neuf Paris France by franck mory, on Flickr

2019-02-26-Paris-17 by Jacques Mermet, on Flickr

artson by Jon Dickins, on Flickr

. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Young girl in evening dress by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The first fashion model poses with a deep V front open slit maxi dress by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris at night by Angyel, on Flickr

Couples by Artem Prikhodko, on Flickr

Les toits de Paris DSC04543 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

By The Seine by Jason Hawkins, on Flickr

Paris,France. by Claude Fregeau, on Flickr

Paris,France. by Claude Fregeau, on Flickr

08232017Paris_0140 by Martin Betschart, on Flickr

Hôtel de ville, Paris, France by Olivier Mabelly, on Flickr

Blonde girl with a bouquet of red roses by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"the" photo à faire devant la Pyramide #2 by Katell Ar Gow, on Flickr

Sous la Tour Eiffel by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

Vue de Sacre-Coeur by Jessey Schwartz, on Flickr

Louvre by Jessey Schwartz, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Jessey Schwartz, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jessey Schwartz, on Flickr

Bibliothèque 7 by marc sauvaud, on Flickr

Сentre Georges-Pompidou by Artem Prikhodko, on Flickr

Torre Eiffel (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

La Defense, Paris by Court Richards, on Flickr

Montmarte by James Tapatio, on Flickr

'Do you want me to wear these white pants for the next photo ?' by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel Tower, Paris, France by Nilesh Khadse, on Flickr

Histoire Sans Parole by Guib_Did, on Flickr

1H9A8147 by vincent vincent, on Flickr

1H9A8239 by vincent vincent, on Flickr

1H9A8235 by vincent vincent, on Flickr

1H9A8246 by vincent vincent, on Flickr

1H9A8184 by vincent vincent, on Flickr

1H9A8487 by vincent vincent, on Flickr

Paris, View from the Arc de Triomhe by T-K-Foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montmartre (02/2019) by erwan, on Flickr

Notre Dame by vincent lebon, on Flickr

Paris, Tour Eiffel by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr

Mercedes Benz by Edwin Lugtenburg, on Flickr

View from Eiffel Tower of Place du Trocadero, fountains and esplanade - (Selected by GETTY IMAGES) by DESPITE STRAIGHT LINES (Getty Images), on Flickr

DSC_5778_527 by Dave, on Flickr

Notre Dame by Mattia Balboni, on Flickr

DSC_6184_927 by Dave, on Flickr

Untitled by Annie Wood, on Flickr

1H9A8456 by vincent vincent, on Flickr

French Highway around Paris (France) by Jeffrey van Buuren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Basílica del Sagrado Corazón (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

Conciergerie (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

Catedral de Notre Dame (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

Catedral de Notre Dame (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

Muelle de Grenelle (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

Paris - France - 12-2008 by Paola Mazzaglia, on Flickr

Some people seek the sun while others refuse it by Urban Safari, on Flickr

The Guitar Solo by Gerry Walden, on Flickr

226 - Paris - Février 2019 - le Pont Alexandre III by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

835925820 by Galactic Marketing, on Flickr

Notre Dame by vincent lebon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photograpphe : Patrick Nejad by NTCH MRN, on Flickr

The tomb of Oscar Wilde, Père Lachaise Cemetery, Paris, France by Dale M, on Flickr

Sunset Parisien by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Paris en mars by Chaufglass, on Flickr

Tuileries by Teun van Opstal, on Flickr

In the middle by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Station de métro by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

Basílica del Sagrado Corazón (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

Light by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr

Look! | Paris France by Paul Tocatlian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notre-Dame by ✬˚͜˚✬ ClaireLamri ✬˚͜˚✬, on Flickr

Paris et ses merveilles by ✬˚͜˚✬ ClaireLamri ✬˚͜˚✬, on Flickr

Paris et ses merveilles by ✬˚͜˚✬ ClaireLamri ✬˚͜˚✬, on Flickr

Paris et ses merveilles by ✬˚͜˚✬ ClaireLamri ✬˚͜˚✬, on Flickr

Champ de Mars - Paris by Diana Gonzalez, on Flickr

Memories of Paris (Arc de triomphe) - (Selected by GETTY IMAGES) by DESPITE STRAIGHT LINES (Getty Images), on Flickr

Three twins or just one magnificent blonde ? by Urban Safari, on Flickr

IMG_20190308_105319 by François Grimonprez, on Flickr

Paris The Old and the Modern by aberdeenloon, on Flickr

IMGP0022 by Serge C, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries, Paris, France by Delphine Cingal, on Flickr

Notre Dame 6 by bruno presinat, on Flickr

Marche des fiertés 2016 by Pascal Subtil, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

251 - Paris - Février 2019 - la vue depuis le Parc de la Butte du Chapeau Rouge, boulevard d'Algérie et La Villette by Pascal POGGI, sur Flickr


Sunset over paris by Benoit photography, sur Flickr


Louvre museum by Benoit photography, sur Flickr


Opéra Garnier by Benoit photography, sur Flickr


grand palais by Benoit photography, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/evansmmack/33059458678/


----------



## christos-greece

289 - Paris - Février 2019 - dans le Parc de La Villette, la Géode by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

SaintLaz to Madeleine-36-09032019 by @pixsqy, on Flickr

colored Paris sunset by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Sortie des étudiants de Paris 2-Melun à l'Assemblée nationale, sur l'invitation d'Aude Luquet by Delphine Cingal, on Flickr

Paris Montmartre by William Verguet, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe. Paris, France by Court Richards, on Flickr

Shooting en bord de seine #2 by Katell Ar Gow, on Flickr

283 - Paris - Février 2019 - dans le Parc de La Villette by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Paris Montmartre by William Verguet, on Flickr

City life, Paris, France. by Mike Houghton, on Flickr

Luxembourg RER - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Enjoy your meal ! by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photographing a non-professional dancer by Urban Safari, on Flickr

panoramic by A D, on Flickr

Blue Morning by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Academic View by Merrill Heit, on Flickr

IMG_4761 by Geoffrey Kirk, on Flickr

2019.03.08 Paris 4 by gary roustan, on Flickr

Fountain Of Age by Merrill Heit, on Flickr

Paris Montmartre by William Verguet, on Flickr

Untitled by Ivan, on Flickr

Versalles by Chilean Traveller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris-343 by shogunangel, on Flickr

Ces belles dames du jardin du Caroussel by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr

Paris, France by N U V O L A P I X, on Flickr

1902-2_81 by Ingela Telg, on Flickr

Night city by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

So much beauty in this city. by Mike Houghton, on Flickr

Mölkky Party in Paris with Pariisin Osakunta (Finnish Club in Paris) by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Three girls celebrate a birthday drinking beer by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Louvre View by Merrill Heit, on Flickr

Puente de Las Artes by belenrm65, on Flickr

1H9A8681 by vincent vincent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Au bord de la Seine by Peter Odel, on Flickr

028-Musta on kaunista by Markku Nyytäjä, on Flickr

colored Paris sunset by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Performer, Pont Saint-Louis by Ed Gloria, on Flickr

"Les canons d'la Baronne" ! by Montaigne-, on Flickr

A Sunrise at .... by julia larrigue, on Flickr

Le Louvre by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr

Manifestation-des-Gilets-Jaunes-Acte-XVII-Paris-09-mars-2019 (065) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr

Ópera Garnier (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

Paris, France by N U V O L A P I X, on Flickr

So much beauty in this city. by Mike Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, Louvre by Bertrand DAUDE, on Flickr

Sacre Coeur by Clare White, on Flickr

Paris by Vincent.RCT Photographies, on Flickr

The blue hour - Bir Hakeim bridge by Kyohei OTA, on Flickr

"Les canons d'la Baronne" ! by Montaigne-, on Flickr

Les fantômes du Palais Royal by William J, on Flickr

Paris, France by N U V O L A P I X, on Flickr

Paris by tomabenz, on Flickr

From the balcony by Guillermo Rubiolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Galerie Véro-Dodat by erichudson78, on Flickr

2018.12.[2] Ink on paper "Yellow Vest Season" Paris 纸上毛笔"黄背心之季"巴黎-118a by Bahai Yang Hui, on Flickr

Le Louvre by Romain Roussel, on Flickr

Internet find by r_frank_g, on Flickr

View From The Tower by TMVissers, on Flickr

Paris, Louvre by Bertrand DAUDE, on Flickr

Manifestation-des-Gilets-Jaunes-Acte-XVII-Paris-09-mars-2019 (096) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr

Paris, France by Danilo Lima, on Flickr

Two fashion models photographing each other by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Dancers posing for glamor photos by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris, France by Danilo Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photographing a model with long blond hair by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Galerie Véro-Dodat by erichudson78, on Flickr

Medaillons Arago by fuster fuster, on Flickr

Les Invalides by Pascal, on Flickr

Pont des Arts by Pascal, on Flickr

Pont des Arts by Pascal, on Flickr

Pont des Arts sous la neige. by Pascal, on Flickr

Paris, 16 mars 2019 by Bertrand DAUDE, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by night by D Bhatia, on Flickr

Paris, 16 mars 2019 by Bertrand DAUDE, on Flickr

Paris, France by celeumo, on Flickr

Paris, 16 mars 2019 by Bertrand DAUDE, on Flickr

04 by RVVF 2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passy by Arnaud Absil, on Flickr

In The Pyramide by Arnaud Absil, on Flickr

blue hour paris by lh photo, on Flickr

Paris France Peugeot Police Car by 10964jb, on Flickr

Març_0006 by Joan, on Flickr

View from the Eiffel Tower of Pont de Bir Hakeim and Pont de Grenelle - (Selected by GETTY IMAGES) by DESPITE STRAIGHT LINES (Getty Images), on Flickr

Paris - Moulin Rouge by Zygmunt Borowski, on Flickr

Paris balade, la Seine et la Conciergerie by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

France Coupe du monde 2018 by Iqbal Sahe, on Flickr

Climate march in Paris by hassan bensliman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Portrait of girl in tube dress and hat by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris....la femme en jaune by costanzo diaferio, on Flickr

Conciergerie & Pont au Change, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Paris - France by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

305 - Paris - Février 2019 - le long du Bassin de La Villette by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Paris - France by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Paris - France by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Barging Through (3) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr

Sur le pont des Arts by Pascal, on Flickr

France Coupe du monde 2018 by Iqbal Sahe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lighted Building in Paris by Naval S, on Flickr

La tour Eiffel by Olivier LACLEF, on Flickr

Sous le ciel de Paris by Amalia Lampri, on Flickr

Attention to Details - 2 by Photoski141, on Flickr

IMG_20190319_193244 by Michael Mullins, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Esther Marquez, on Flickr

Front and 3-4 views of a charming French girl by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

巴黎 by Otis Yang, on Flickr

巴黎 by Otis Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bleu ciel by René Carrère, on Flickr

Along The Seine by Merrill Heit, on Flickr

Boulevard View by Merrill Heit, on Flickr

Top Side View by Merrill Heit, on Flickr

Seine River Walk. by Merrill Heit, on Flickr

Au Grec by Merrill Heit, on Flickr

Couché de soleil sur Paris (03/2019) by erwan, on Flickr

Sunset place de la concorde by matlechat, on Flickr

Paris by tomabenz, on Flickr

Untitled by Ivan, on Flickr

La bibliothèque Sainte Geneviève vue du Panthéon by Dominique Bertine, on Flickr

Mannequin in elegant evening dress by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Polish model Camille takes a few selfies before the shooting by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Polish model Maria photographed during the shooting by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Quatuor de Berets Rouges by Jean-Gregoire Marin, on Flickr

Paris balade by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr

Pont Sully, París by Teo Gomez, on Flickr

Pont de la Tournelle, París by Teo Gomez, on Flickr

Canal de l'Ourcq, Paris, France by Olivier Mabelly, on Flickr

París by Teo Gomez, on Flickr

Marais by Albyn Davis, on Flickr

Vincent Van Gogh by We Own It, on Flickr

Palacio Nacional de los Inválidos (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

Boulevard View by Merrill Heit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

... by Gabriel Aguirre, on Flickr

Bir Hakeim Bridge, Blue Hour. Paris France by Court Richards, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower Sunrise. Paris France by Court Richards, on Flickr

Notre Dame Paris by jb_ocampo15, on Flickr

Panthéon by adrianovero, on Flickr

PARIS by Adem Doğan, on Flickr

Padlocks on metal fence in Paris by Romeo Ninov, on Flickr

Paris March 2019 by Ștefan Jurcă 2.0, on Flickr

EuroTrip 2019 by Vinicius Soneghet, on Flickr

Girl in shorts with hair in the wind by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Sacré Coeur, Paris by Ferenc Harsanyi, on Flickr

Stairs by José Ángel Gaviero, on Flickr

Untitled by Ivan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notre-Dame de Paris exterior by Romeo Ninov, on Flickr

The smile returns after a moment of worry on the face of this pretty brunette girl by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Parisian by Michael Erimo, on Flickr

Night Must Fall by Merrill Heit, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Opera Garnier, Paris by Jade Chance, on Flickr

Burning Arc de Triomphe // Paris by //Sebastian, on Flickr

sdf sc by lh photo, on Flickr

tour doré by lh photo, on Flickr

Joyfull riders by Jean-Gregoire Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jardines de Luxemburgo (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

Jardines de Luxemburgo (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

Palacio de Luxemburgo (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

Estatua de Paul Verlaine en los jardines de Luxemburgo (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

Jardines de Luxemburgo (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

Where am I? by mouzhik, on Flickr

1972 Citroen DSpecial 2Litre by mangopulp2008, on Flickr

Details from Eiffel Tower by Romeo Ninov, on Flickr

Notre-Dame de Paris exterior by Romeo Ninov, on Flickr

Bus lights by Alexandre Gachet, on Flickr

Girl in shorts with hair in the wind by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palacio de Luxemburgo (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

sunset ND paris by lh photo, on Flickr

Latin_Quarter._Paris,_France by kalpesh padshala, on Flickr

573291478 by kalpesh padshala, on Flickr

2560x1600-px-Eiffel-Tower-Paris-Sun-Trocadero-gardens-1404045-wallhere.com by kalpesh padshala, on Flickr

Grand Palais - Mirco Magliocca by kalpesh padshala, on Flickr

3456389-arc-de-triomphe-wallpapers by kalpesh padshala, on Flickr

Portrait of a sexy blond girl by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris by tomabenz, on Flickr

The shore of the Seine by Romeo Ninov, on Flickr

DSC04465 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9374 by mangopulp2008, on Flickr

Place des Vosges by adrianovero, on Flickr

Place des Vosges by adrianovero, on Flickr

Place des Vosges Statua equestre di Louis XIII by adrianovero, on Flickr

Place des Vosges by adrianovero, on Flickr

La Basilique du Sacré Coeur de Montmartre à Paris by Rolye, on Flickr

164 by Bruno Clément, on Flickr

Huawei P30 Pro pictures by textlad, on Flickr

2019-03-nursing-europe_27 by D'Youville, on Flickr

Paris by warmith, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries, Paris, France by GARG MICHAEL, on Flickr

sunset ND paris by lh photo, on Flickr

14 by Bruno Clément, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

In the Louvre by Benjamin Van der Spek, on Flickr

La Basilique du Sacré Coeur de Montmartre à Paris by Rolye, on Flickr

35 by Otis Yang, on Flickr

28 by Otis Yang, on Flickr

34 by Otis Yang, on Flickr

30 by Otis Yang, on Flickr

31 by Otis Yang, on Flickr

Paris Rock'n Roll by Ned Photo, on Flickr

Rue de Sevres at Blvd Raspail by Steve Shupe, on Flickr

Charming model in black leather bra by Urban Safari, on Flickr

First spring day at Tuileries Garden by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

聖母院 by Otis Yang, on Flickr

聖母院 by Otis Yang, on Flickr

聖母院 by Otis Yang, on Flickr

凱旋門 by Otis Yang, on Flickr

艾菲爾鐵塔 by Otis Yang, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower, Paris, France by Nilesh Khadse, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris-1 by Scott Tokar, on Flickr

Fashion designer, photographer and models, during the couture show by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Hsinyu Chuang, on Flickr

Drama Unfolding, Paris by Doyle Wesley Walls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset Parisien by lh photo, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris 01/05/2018 by Stefano & Roberto Trionfini, on Flickr

Champs-Elysees from the roof of Arc de Triomphe de l'Etoile - (Selected by GETTY IMAGES) by DESPITE STRAIGHT LINES (Getty Images), on Flickr

Les 3 Nagas by thomas brenac, on Flickr

Paris, France by Kim Montuoro, on Flickr

EiffelBelow by Tianwen CHEN, on Flickr

Paris 16ème - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

SHADOWS IN PALAIS ROYAL by J.P.B, on Flickr

The Arc de triomphe in Paris, France - (Selected by GETTY IMAGES) by DESPITE STRAIGHT LINES (Getty Images), on Flickr

Presentation of a magnificent wedding dress by Urban Safari, on Flickr

....laTour et le pigeon.... by roberto burchi, on Flickr

_U1H9209-cherry blossoms in Paris by HUONGBEO PHOTO, on Flickr

Paris by Vincent.RCT Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Paris, France, with the Eiffel Tower taken from Notre Dame Cathedral by Dante Aguiar, on Flickr

París by Teo Gomez, on Flickr

París by Teo Gomez, on Flickr

Holding back the years by Peter Müller, on Flickr

L1000552-Edit by John F. Roberts, on Flickr

Subway station by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

IMG_7196 by Greg Wolf, on Flickr

Crowds in Front of Notre Dame by Decaseconds, on Flickr

Paris - Le jour se lève by Pascal Lépine, on Flickr

paris.06jan_mcbro.78 by Il Gabbiano fotografo...who else?, on Flickr

Rue de l'Abreuvoir, Paris, France by Olivier Mabelly, on Flickr

The Clock by Brett Binns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blonde girl wearing a very short plum-colored dress by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Boulevard Poissonnière by adrianovero, on Flickr

La Maison Rose by Brian Haines, on Flickr

Shiny church domes of Cathédrale de la Sainte-Trinité and The Eiffel Tower by Brett Binns, on Flickr

. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Visiting the Musée du Louvre - The Glass Pyramids by Brett Binns, on Flickr

Printemps à Paris - Spring in Paris by Domw, on Flickr

Street of Paris by Vladislav Pisarev, on Flickr

Station de métro "Franklin D. Roosevelt", Paris, France by Olivier Mabelly, on Flickr

París by Teo Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ton corps d'or by Benjamin Van der Spek, on Flickr

Viaduc d'Austerlitz, Paris, France by Olivier Mabelly, on Flickr

Paris, France by John Biehler, on Flickr

Paris, France by John Biehler, on Flickr

Paris, France by John Biehler, on Flickr

Métro et BUS DSC_0004 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Paris 4e, Marais (15) by Peter Golz, on Flickr

Boulevard Poissonnière by adrianovero, on Flickr

Visiting the Musée du Louvre - The Glass Pyramids by Brett Binns, on Flickr

Tour Montparnasse, Tour Eiffel, La Défense & Hôtel des Invalides, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

'A gust of wind ruffles my hair and forces me to repeat the photo' by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cúpula del panteón (París) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris // Paris by night by SEB, on Flickr

2019 Paris Meeting - Le Golf National by PGAs of Europe, on Flickr

Rue Claude Bernard by Minus van Baalen, on Flickr

Long exposure in Paris~ by Sheila Ramírez, on Flickr

Paris, France, 2019 by Eero Heino, on Flickr

Les Sœurs Vaz à la Fête de la Musique 2018 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Portuguese sport dancers by Urban Safari, on Flickr

DSC_5461 by David Borden, on Flickr

Paris, France by John Biehler, on Flickr

Piétonnisation mensuelle des Champs-Elysées by Rémi Salmon, on Flickr

Rue de Turbigo by adrianovero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hôtel de ville, Paris, France by Olivier Mabelly, on Flickr

PARIS, France. by Nico Pozo Valdés, on Flickr

Març_0036 by Joan, on Flickr

PARIS, France. by Nico Pozo Valdés, on Flickr

Fontaine des Innocents by adrianovero, on Flickr

2019.04.03 Opéra 9 by gary roustan, on Flickr

PARIS, France. by Nico Pozo Valdés, on Flickr

Cafe Conversation by Steve Mitchell Gallery, on Flickr

Le Centre Tchèque de Paris vous accueille by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Blonde girl wearing a very short plum-colored dress by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nouvel An Chinois du 13è arrondissement de Paris by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Le bunker - le nouveau Fouquet's by roguier photos, on Flickr

Paris by Simon R, on Flickr

127 Paris en Mars 2019 - Brigitte Bardot sous le Petit Pont by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

z_RATP_Paris_Est_France by SS7C, on Flickr

z_凱旋門_Paris_France (4)-3 by SS7C, on Flickr

Paris, France v.09 by Steve Minor, on Flickr

PARIS, France. by Nico Pozo Valdés, on Flickr

Març_0025 by Joan, on Flickr

Carrousel du Louvre, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

La Tour Eiffel from Champ-de-Mars in Paris, France - (Selected by GETTY IMAGES) & (Selected for FLICKR EXPLORE) by DESPITE STRAIGHT LINES (Getty Images), on Flickr

_DSC8646_DxO by glenonn, on Flickr

Reflections on the balls by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vue de la Tour Eiffel by Nathalie Fayaud, on Flickr

Març_0037 by Joan, on Flickr

24022019-IMG_8069 by marc sauvaud, on Flickr

the River Seine and the Eiffel Tower beyond, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

La Géode, parc de la Villette (Paris) by Carlos ZGZ, on Flickr

Untitled by pprd, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre~ by Sheila Ramírez, on Flickr

jump by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr

untitled. by Rishi Bandopadhay, on Flickr

PARIS, France. by Nico Pozo Valdés, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Louvre Museum, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Saint-Jacques Tower, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

River Seine, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Champs-Élysées Garden, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Louvre Museum, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Il attend devant cette photo d'antan by Benjamin Van der Spek, on Flickr

l'appel de l'ascenseur by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Arc de triomphe de l'Étoile @ Paris, France by Stefano Stabile, on Flickr

'Gilets jaunes'. 20th Saturday of demonstration by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

River Seine, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Allée Centrale, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

The Centre Pompidou, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Champs-Élysées Garden, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

BB 15 063 et BB 15 004 CV + V. Corail TER VDM ( coup double !) - Paris Est by Kidian Edinguélé, on Flickr

IMG_2766-1-1 by Ankur Garg, on Flickr

2004-12-04_20-30-17_A80_IMG_4859 by Miguel Discart, on Flickr

Photographer's View of the Louvre by david pham, on Flickr

Natasha / Наташа by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Musée d´Orsay by elianek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beatiful woman posing in front of the Louvre Museum, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Arc de triomphe de l'Étoile by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr

Sacre-Coeur Basilica by Dave DeMarco, on Flickr

Paris depuis la tour Montparnasse by costanzo diaferio, on Flickr

Postkarte / Frankreich by Michael Studt, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

Montmartre by Agnieszka Zaręba, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

_DSC1784 by MJM Photo1-2018.2019, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Models posing from standstill by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Bassin Octogonal, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Beautiful Woman in Paris by Chris Nichols, on Flickr

The Basiica of the Sacred Heart of Paris (Sacre-Coeur Basilica) in Paris, France - (Selected by GETTY IMAGES) by DESPITE STRAIGHT LINES (Getty Images), on Flickr

Quartier Saint-Gervais, paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Tuileries Garden, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

La Défense, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Bernhard Broer, on Flickr

Paris, France v.24 by Steve Minor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Place de la Concorde by diamond geezer, on Flickr

Arco del triunfo by Nicolás Letelier Vásquez, on Flickr

P6023063 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

Conciergerie & Pont au Change, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Champs Élysées by diamond geezer, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries by diamond geezer, on Flickr

P6023591 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

Paris, France v.31 by Steve Minor, on Flickr

IMG_20190408_132004 by Michael Mullins, on Flickr

A shooting moment by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Sacre Couer by diamond geezer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Coucher de Lune sur la Cathédrale. PARIS by Raphaël Grinevald, on Flickr

_DSC4773.jpg by franck mory, on Flickr

Paris, France v.42 by Steve Minor, on Flickr

Untitled by Nuno Mendes, on Flickr

Pont des arts bridge by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Pelleport by diamond geezer, on Flickr

Pré St-Gervais by diamond geezer, on Flickr

P1060365.jpg by Thomas Halkjær, on Flickr

Louvre Museum, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Saint Michel by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Book stands along the seine, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ

God, how sad I am today. For a History teacher like me, a teacher who loves Middle Ages so much, it is impossible not to cry...


----------



## Axelferis

Don’t tear...


----------



## christos-greece

Paris: le quartier du Marais-019 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Girl suffering from the supermodel syndrome by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Parisian perspective IV by Karma Jigme, on Flickr

Paris from Montparnasse Tower by CamelKW, on Flickr

Paris by Yarra12, on Flickr

343 Paris en Mars 2019 - le Chemin de Fer de la Petite Ceinture passe sous la rue de Charenton by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Louvre by W Gaspar, on Flickr

París by Jose M. Cano, on Flickr

Gare de Lyon by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

IMG_7238 - The Palais Garnier by Alex DROP, on Flickr

Dulce by Foto Spirit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

River Seine at night, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Pont d'Austerlitz, Paris, France by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

"L'Arc de Triomphe est ranimé..." by Benoît, on Flickr

dome by Leo Reynolds, on Flickr

L'Opéra, Paris, France by Philippe Rouzet, on Flickr

2017-10-05_Paris, France by Jeremy-Christine, on Flickr

Sharing a moment by jseff, on Flickr

Paris from Montparnasse Tower by CamelKW, on Flickr

Black mothers and their children pose in front of the Eiffel Tower by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris: Die Seine by SebastianBerlin, on Flickr

Seine en crue, Paris by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

Along the Seine by Ashley Blank, on Flickr

Notre Dame by dprezat, on Flickr

Views from Notre Dame de Paris, befoee the 2019 fire, Paris, France by Olivier K., on Flickr

20190413-_DSC2062 by chinafreehacker, on Flickr

Març_0084 by Joan, on Flickr

Between towers by Pascal Colin, on Flickr

363 Paris en Mars 2019 - Chemin de Fer de la Petite Ceinture au dessus du Cours de Vincennes by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

DSC_5235 by CamelKW, on Flickr

Photographer in search of subjects by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunny Paris. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Fontaine des Innocents, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Jardins du Palais Royal by Florent Lamoureux, on Flickr

Printemps Haussmann by Guillaume CHANSON, on Flickr

20190420-DSCF1517 by Larry Moberly, on Flickr

Paris france 2019 by Tiantian Zhou, on Flickr

20190420-DSCF1623 by Larry Moberly, on Flickr

Debilly Footbridge, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Ophélie . Autumn in Paris by Ross Reyes, on Flickr

Notre Dame ~ looking back by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Place des Vosges, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Square Jehan-Rictus by Allan Lim, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur by Allan Lim, on Flickr

École Militaire by Allan Lim, on Flickr

Un peu de Paris ©twe2018☼ by theWolfsEye☼, on Flickr

Untitled by aiva., on Flickr

418 Paris en Mars 2019 - Port de la Concorde by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Pont de Bir-Hakeim, Paris by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

Place des Vosges by michel monedero, on Flickr

"Flânerie Parisienne 11" by The Blue Water Lily's Company, on Flickr

Paris, France, 2002, Opera by Eero Heino, on Flickr

posing by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Around the bride and groom by Urban Safari, on Flickr

IMG_4830 by John Ward, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg by Allan Lim, on Flickr

DSC00810-HDR-Modifica-Modifica-Modifica by Nicola Maria Mietta, on Flickr

Paris - France 502 by Travel Team, on Flickr

Before the fire~ by Sheila Ramírez, on Flickr

IMG_6153 by Maria Bolshakova, on Flickr

Març_0100 by Joan, on Flickr

Paris Noir series by Nick Kenrick, on Flickr

l`Arc et la Défense ©twe2018☼ by theWolfsEye☼, on Flickr

IMG_6004 by Maria Bolshakova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris. Booksellers Embankment. by Al Sanin, on Flickr

Girl smoking while watching photos taken with her smartphone by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris ~ looking back by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Untitled by Sean Kelly, on Flickr

Untitled by Sean Kelly, on Flickr

Untitled by Sean Kelly, on Flickr

Untitled by Sean Kelly, on Flickr

Untitled by Sean Kelly, on Flickr

Heavy load by ramerk_de, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Pyramid by Nicola Maria Mietta, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Paris, Fance by Philippe Peterle, sur Flickr


Paris, Fance by Philippe Peterle, sur Flickr


Paris, 2018 by Philippe Peterle, sur Flickr


Musée du Louvre by Philippe Peterle, sur Flickr


Galerie Dorée de la Banque de France, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


IMG_7238 - The Palais Garnier by Alex DROP, sur Flickr


IMG_7140 - Fontaine de la Concorde at night by Alex DROP, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P6184263 by Jean-Christophe LENGLET, on Flickr

Paris - Guess-photo by Jonas Thorén by Jonas ThorÃ©n, on Flickr

Paris - Love3-photo by Jonas Thorén by Jonas ThorÃ©n, on Flickr

Paris - Gendarmerie-photo by Jonas Thorén by Jonas ThorÃ©n, on Flickr

Paris - Pont Neuf2-photo by Jonas Thorén by Jonas ThorÃ©n, on Flickr

Paris - Built of love-photo by Jonas Thorén by Jonas ThorÃ©n, on Flickr

Cour d'Honneur by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Sufi whirling by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Underground by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr

Montmartre by michel monedero, on Flickr

Untitled by Sean Kelly, on Flickr

IMG_7633 by John Ward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont Alexandre III, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Saint Merry Catholic Church, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Paris viewed from the top of Panthéon by CamelKW, on Flickr

Sur les pentes parisiennes by Jean-Gregoire Marin, on Flickr

Quai de Jemmapes - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

DSC_0155 by Jean-Loup Becquet, on Flickr

Panthéon, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Young girl posing with balloons matching with her dress by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Celebrating a graduate friend by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris - Moulin Rouge-photo by Jonas Thorén by Jonas Thorén, on Flickr

Untitled by paul beard, on Flickr

Untitled by paul beard, on Flickr

Untitled by paul beard, on Flickr

Untitled by paul beard, on Flickr

Untitled by paul beard, on Flickr

Waters of Paris by Storie di Luce, on Flickr

PARIS-6 by Matthieu Berrone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris-ile de la cité:la place dauphine by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Paris-ile de la cité: Le palais de justice et la flèche de la sainte chapelle by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Paris-ile de la cité: le quai des orfèvres by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Paris-ile de la cité: vue sur les tours de l'hôtel de ville by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Paris-ile de la cité: sur le pont Notre Dame by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Päris-ile de la cité: la statue équestre de Henri IV.... by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Fontaine du Palmier, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Attempted rape in a public garden by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Just selfied in love by John, on Flickr

Päris-ile de la cité: sur le pont Notre Dame by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

Transilien by Mohamed Sy, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III - Grand Palais - Paris by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr

Latin Quarter, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

All About Bikes by Andhi Priatmoko, on Flickr

Sacré-Coeur de Montmartre, Théatre de la Ville & Tour Saint-Jacques, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

IMG_9653 by Minamikuma, on Flickr

Sunny Paris. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

"Flânerie Parisienne 26" by The Blue Water Lily's Company, on Flickr

DSC_0763-61 by Jacob Dickinson, on Flickr

Beware of women who eat an apple... by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Parc des Buttes-Chaumont, Paris, France by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photographe : Patrick Nerjad by NTCH MRN, on Flickr

Paris by tomabenz, on Flickr

The Glass Pyramid - FR by verplanck, on Flickr

HDR-Photography-Into-the-Louvre-Pro by Tim Martin, on Flickr

Certains Parisiens seraient-ils des ours ? by pprd, on Flickr

Paris - France 865 by Travel Team, on Flickr

Paris Museum of Modern Art by CamelKW, on Flickr

Tour eiffel by pascal lefevre, on Flickr

Tour eiffel by pascal lefevre, on Flickr

Le champ de Mars by Guillaume CHANSON, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

L'hiver s'installe by thomas brenac, no Flickr


Paris from above by thomas brenac, no Flickr


A simple sunset over Paname by thomas brenac, no Flickr


Passy quarter @ golden hour by thomas brenac, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

31/52 - The Iron Lady by Jonathan Thiell, on Flickr

Yellow jacket Protests by #photobythomas, on Flickr

Paris - Quai de Montebello by abudulla.saheem, on Flickr

Paris - France 010 by Travel Team, on Flickr

Paris Fontaines de la Concorde. (new edition) by Al Sanin, on Flickr

Untitled by paul beard, on Flickr

Untitled by paul beard, on Flickr

Between the wire nettings by Pascal Colin, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

IMG_9653 by Minamikuma, on Flickr

Paris Museum of Modern Art by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*bump*


----------



## christos-greece

Marche contre Monsanto/Bayer by dprezat, on Flickr

Tour Auto ~ Paris, France 2019 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Març_0117 by Joan, on Flickr

506 Paris en Mars 2019 - La Pyramide du Louvre et JR, 30eme anniversaiare by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Paris by ForceMajeureMontenegro, on Flickr

Le pont des arts by Jean-Loup Becquet, on Flickr

Tuileries Garden, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

River Seine, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Structure en bambou 2 by Ned Photo, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Place des Vosges in the Le Marais, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Rive Droite by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe vu du ciel by Guillaume CHANSON, on Flickr

DSC_1218-61 by Jacob Dickinson, on Flickr

DSC_1145-61 by Jacob Dickinson, on Flickr

130 ans III by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Fountain at Lawn Avenue Breteuil, Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr

Louvre by Daniel, on Flickr

517 Paris en Mars 2019 - dans le Jardin du Palais Royal by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Portrait of Parisian Woman by CamelKW, on Flickr

Invalide, notre dame de Paris et la tour eiffel by lh photo, on Flickr

Photographe : Patrick Nejad by NTCH MRN, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

A Postcard from Paris by Sathish J, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/46903440295/


Coucher de soleil sur La Défense by EC2015, sur Flickr


Hôtel de Lauzun, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


The Secret Workshop of Jules Verne by Trey Ratcliff, sur Flickr


Galeries Lafayette, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Again - superb images ^


----------



## christos-greece

p0809_NightP-005.jpg by Axel P., on Flickr

Majestueux chantier by Maïlys_, on Flickr

Beautiful and Fierce by david pham, on Flickr

Paris 2019 by Jes Gomez, on Flickr

Paris 2019 by Jes Gomez, on Flickr

Paris 2019 by Jes Gomez, on Flickr

Paris 2019 by Jes Gomez, on Flickr

Paris 2019 by Jes Gomez, on Flickr

Paris 2019 by Jes Gomez, on Flickr

Paris 2019 by Jes Gomez, on Flickr

Paris 2019 by Jes Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On leaving the supermarket, different attitudes of a black girl and a white girl by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Guardian of the Heart by Jaws300, on Flickr

Louvre by Jonathon Shkolny, on Flickr

Grande Arche de la Defense by Jonathon Shkolny, on Flickr

Paris 2019 by Jes Gomez, on Flickr

Paris 2019 by Jes Gomez, on Flickr

Paris 2019 by Jes Gomez, on Flickr

Paris 2019 by Jes Gomez, on Flickr

Paris 2019 by Jes Gomez, on Flickr

Sena by David Cucalón, on Flickr

p0809_NightP-034.jpg by Axel P., on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Març_0227 by Joan, on Flickr

Paris, France by Márton Botond, on Flickr

Montmartre nieghborhood, Paris France by Kevin, on Flickr

View from Arch de Triumph by Kevin, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower from Arch de Triumph by Kevin, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower Detail by Kevin, on Flickr

Dalida by Kevin, on Flickr

IMG_7992-Modifier by Simon Foucher, on Flickr

Sacre Coeur by Timmie10, on Flickr

Untitled by Erik Florin, on Flickr

Untitled by Erik Florin, on Flickr

Untitled by Erik Florin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

21 Los italianos con sobrepeso y sin complicaciones se lucen en una cachonda frente a una audiencia aturdida by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Untitled by Erik Florin, on Flickr

Asnières-sur-Seine_SNCF_BB15054_20190811_021_DxO by Torsten Giesen, on Flickr

Louvre-1 by indien69, on Flickr

Paris, France by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

Paris, France by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

Paris, France by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

Cinema Le Champo by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

Pharmacie by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

Hôtel de Ville, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

France - Paris [070] - L'Arc de Triomphe de L'Étoile [16] - 1992 - front by Ye-Di, on Flickr

Paris 2019 by Jes Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Carnevalet by Francisco Anzola, sur Flickr


Avenue de Villiers by Francisco Anzola, sur Flickr


1946 - Streets of París by Joanot, sur Flickr


2013-03-29 by Guillaume Baviere, sur Flickr


Paris by Yann OG, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Three black girls taking a selfie by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower-3 by indien69, on Flickr

Louvre-1 by indien69, on Flickr

Paris streets by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

Morning at Paris by elianek, on Flickr

_DSF2560 by Michael Badalamenti, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III en bleu blanc rouge - Paris by james sensor, on Flickr

Visiting Notre Dame, post-fire by Rich Kaszeta, on Flickr

IMG_9186 by Simon Foucher, on Flickr

Untitled by WatsonInParis, on Flickr

21 грузная и несложная итальянская девушки без комплексов перед ошеломленной публикой. by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Traditional Kurdish dance for a young married couple by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Untitled by Erik Florin, on Flickr

Hommage_à_Steve_Maia_Caniço_Paris_03_aout_2019 (434) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr

Concorde by Simon Foucher, on Flickr

Nuit à Paris by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

Paris at Night by Jacob Madden, on Flickr

Paris by Joerg Lutz, on Flickr

Paris is Beautiful Even When the Sun Doesn't Shine by Chris Smith, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower-8 by indien69, on Flickr

Paris streets by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

partmp003coeur by invisiblecompany, on Flickr

partmp011seine by invisiblecompany, on Flickr

Paris-28 by indien69, on Flickr

Untitled by Erik Florin, on Flickr

Paris, France IMG_20190814_182610 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

IMG_9392 by Simon Foucher, on Flickr

Nuit à Paris by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

100914 Paris-25.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr

Untitled by Erik Florin, on Flickr

Untitled by Erik Florin, on Flickr

Louvre by Mark Sebastian Orr, on Flickr

Untitled by Erik Florin, on Flickr

Opéra Garnier by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fall blazer colors by Coralie Anin, on Flickr

_IMG9250 by Ken Fallu, on Flickr

Scenes from Paris by Ibrahim Alzahrani, on Flickr

Paris-37 by indien69, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Simon Foucher, on Flickr

La fontaine des mers by Laurent, on Flickr

Lancia Appia Sport Coupé - 1962 by Perico001, on Flickr

Untitled by Erik Florin, on Flickr

Louvre Museum, Paris - Samsung Galaxy S8 by Evita Vidyamoura, on Flickr

201908024 Paris 10th Arrondissement by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

Portrait of three overweight and uncomplicated Italian girls showing herself 'en petite tenue' by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6599 by Michael Photography, on Flickr

IMG_6659 by Michael Photography, on Flickr

IMG_6654 by Michael Photography, on Flickr

IMG_6668 by Michael Photography, on Flickr

IMG_6670 by Michael Photography, on Flickr

IMG_6621 by Michael Photography, on Flickr

IMG_6675 by Michael Photography, on Flickr

_DSC8555 by Brett Whitelaw, on Flickr

Hommage_à_Steve_Maia_Caniço_Paris_03_aout_2019 (353) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr

Les Grandes Marques du Monde au Grand Palais by Perico001, on Flickr

Paris, France IMG_20190814_182610 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blonde girl in black mini dress by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Medici Fountain by Dave Collier, on Flickr

City at Night by Russell Henderson, on Flickr

Full Moon by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

サン・ポール・サン・ルイ教会　Église Saint-Paul-Saint-Louis by JUZAEMON_十左衛門, on Flickr

Untitled by Erik Florin, on Flickr

117_5507 by Jean-Christophe LENGLET, on Flickr

Egyptian Halls, Louvre Museum, Paris, France by Grangeburn, on Flickr

France - Paris [077] - L'Arc de Triomphe de l'Étoile [22] - 1954 - front by Ye-Di, on Flickr

trottineur de Paris by Kalzennyg, on Flickr

DSCF9611-Edit by Gord Gallagher, on Flickr

DSCF9608-Edit by Gord Gallagher, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2019 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1194 by bujcich, on Flickr

DSC_1211 by bujcich, on Flickr

DSC_1238 by bujcich, on Flickr

DSC_1256 by bujcich, on Flickr

DSC_1262 by bujcich, on Flickr

DSC_1284 by bujcich, on Flickr

DSC_1980 by bujcich, on Flickr

IMG_1871 by Scott Martin, on Flickr

Full Moon by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

36+ by Aleksandr Vivcharyk, on Flickr

DSCF9633-Edit by Gord Gallagher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Charles de Gaulle Airport, Paris by mytheoz, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2019 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Campos eliseos y una nube by Dan Evans, on Flickr

Palais Garnier, Paris, Île-de-France, France by Warren LeMay, on Flickr

Grand Palais, Paris by Sylvia Lubeth, on Flickr

Quai de Gesvres, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

DSC_1461 by bujcich, on Flickr

DSC_2378 by bujcich, on Flickr

In Paris by Steve McDonald, on Flickr

Untitled by Erik.Florin, on Flickr

WeAllNeedSomebody.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, on Flickr

IMG_1872 by Scott Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IESEG study abroad in Paris, France by FDU What's New, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jacques Vermeer, on Flickr

La vie en noir by ramsespics, on Flickr

The pyramide by Jean-Michel Priaux, on Flickr

Paris from the hotel by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Back on it by ParisHS, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2019 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2019 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2019 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2019 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2019 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Emporers in the Louvre by Steve McDonald, on Flickr

Grand Palais, Paris by Sylvia Lubeth, on Flickr

DSC_1515 by bujcich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Alex LU, on Flickr

Untitled by Alex LU, on Flickr

Untitled by Alex LU, on Flickr

Untitled by Alex LU, on Flickr

Untitled by Alex LU, on Flickr

Untitled by Alex LU, on Flickr

Human scale. by Ivan van Nek, on Flickr

Modjo by ParisHS, on Flickr

Paris by Yann OG, on Flickr

Love Locks | Paris France by Paul Tocatlian, on Flickr

Elegance by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr

Bathed in the light of the Louvre at night. by Jhinuk Chowdhury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A group of dangerous Hell Angels  by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Pizza passage by William Wood, on Flickr

Vision .. by ParisHS, on Flickr

Paris and the Eiffel Tower by Tim Daniels, on Flickr

Untitled by Alex LU, on Flickr

Paris: la Sainte Chapelle by Robin Croft, on Flickr

Europetrip2019#August 9-22 #Germany#Greece LondoSantorini#London#France Paris by Aubreybangs, on Flickr

Europetrip2019#August 9-22 #Germany#Greece LondoSantorini#London#France Paris by Aubreybangs, on Flickr

Paris_TGV-Ouigo780+781_provenance_de_Nice_20190821_079_DxO by Torsten Giesen, on Flickr

mirages Parisiens by Kalzennyg, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre-Dame & Préfecture de Police, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

"Souvenirs de vacances 2019" Beauties in Cannes by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Place de Mexico by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


Parisian skyline in the clouds by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yunphotos/44469403962/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yunphotos/44469070322/


Paris Opera House by jamganz, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Asian girl in white shorts by Urban Safari, on Flickr

People in the street by Philippe Lelièvre, on Flickr

S30 by Amine Ait Hamouda, on Flickr

Hommage_à_Steve_Maia_Caniço_Paris_03_aout_2019 (548) © Olivier Roberjot by Olivier R, on Flickr

N85_9674 building.jpg by Steve McDonald, on Flickr

Paris entrance by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Réflexion by William Wood, on Flickr

Pont des arts, Paris. by As Deni, on Flickr

CIMG8483 by Jerry, on Flickr

Louvre battle by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr

eutmp057madeleine by invisiblecompany, on Flickr

Skyline Parisienne by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Untitled by Alex LU, on Flickr

Paris, France _PM84574 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2019 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ce jour-là, après avoir eu la chance d’admirer Paris sous la pluie, la grêle puis sous un arc-en-ciel, voici le soleil se mêlant à la danse... by ParisHS, on Flickr

567621 at Abbeville by robmcrorie, on Flickr

mo | paris, france by KlepToGraphy, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Andrevv, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Andrevv, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Paris by night by Pauline Moinereau, on Flickr

Paris sunset by Edoardo Filippi-Mazzola, on Flickr

PARIS by Adem Doğan, on Flickr

A deux pas de la Terre by ParisHS, on Flickr

Triunfo by ramsespics, on Flickr

Dix-sept filles dansant avec leurs Hula hoops by Urban Safari, on Flickr

The Parvis of Human Rights as scenery of a Hula-hoop dance by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

París Francia by Alfonso Carrillo, on Flickr

París Francia by Alfonso Carrillo, on Flickr

París Francia by Alfonso Carrillo, on Flickr

París Francia by Alfonso Carrillo, on Flickr

París Francia by Alfonso Carrillo, on Flickr

París Francia by Alfonso Carrillo, on Flickr

DR2-E064 by David Swift, on Flickr

The day before the fire by Joe Collver, on Flickr

Two shooting moments of the blonde model by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by level42_ch, on Flickr

Paris by level42_ch, on Flickr

Paris by level42_ch, on Flickr

Paris by level42_ch, on Flickr

Paris by level42_ch, on Flickr

Paris by level42_ch, on Flickr

Blonde beauty in red leather miniskirt, pantyhose & paraboots 2 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

002059 by Dietmar, on Flickr

9S9A6538.jpg by EchelonForce, on Flickr

Hôtel de Ville, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Exceptional beauty in microskirt, pantyhose & boots Part 2 "Bye Bye Wonder" !!! by Angel Dust, on Flickr

DSC_0013-Editar-2 by Uxio Rivas, on Flickr

Paris 2019 by kotazzi, on Flickr

75480-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

75477-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

75481-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

75489-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

75648-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

75655-Paris by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

Paris 7h30 05/05 by franck mory, on Flickr

Hand Fan by Michael May, on Flickr

FORTUNE GLOBAL FORUM 2019 by FORTUNE Global Forum, on Flickr

Blond girls in tights drinking beer sitting on a low wall by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Few miles away by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

[email protected]法國‧巴黎‧羅浮宮 by Thomas Chou, on Flickr

[email protected]法國‧巴黎‧羅浮宮 by Thomas Chou, on Flickr

[email protected]法國‧巴黎‧羅浮宮 by Thomas Chou, on Flickr

[email protected]法國‧巴黎‧羅浮宮 by Thomas Chou, on Flickr

[email protected]法國‧巴黎‧羅浮宮 by Thomas Chou, on Flickr

[email protected]法國‧巴黎‧羅浮宮 by Thomas Chou, on Flickr

Académie des Sciences by Joe Collver, on Flickr

002062 by Dietmar, on Flickr

20191102_133937_FUJIFILM by pektusin, on Flickr

20191104_082227_FUJIFILM by pektusin, on Flickr

20191103_124455_FUJIFILM by pektusin, on Flickr

Five dancers in full show by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blonde beauty in leather miniskirt, pantyhose & boots overknees 6 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

R2-E051 by David Swift, on Flickr

Paris #28 by Tim Knifton, on Flickr

Paris at Blue hour by natureloving, on Flickr

[email protected]法國‧巴黎‧羅浮宮 by Thomas Chou, on Flickr

Académie des Sciences by Joe Collver, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Joe Collver, on Flickr

20191105_113319_FUJIFILM by pektusin, on Flickr

Març_0337 by Joan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20191108 Paris - 131_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

20191108 Paris - 118_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

20191108 Paris - 100_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

20191108 Paris - 106_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

20191108 Paris - 048_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

20191108 Paris - 082_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

RoofTop des Galeries Lafayette Haussmann by Pascal, on Flickr

[email protected]法國‧巴黎‧拉法葉百貨 by Thomas Chou, on Flickr

Street art in Paris ©twe2018☼ by theWolfsEye☼, on Flickr

[email protected]法國‧巴黎‧羅浮宮 by Thomas Chou, on Flickr

Propeller by Michael May, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Museo del Louvre by Alfonso Carrillo, on Flickr

Museo del Louvre by Alfonso Carrillo, on Flickr

Museo del Louvre by Alfonso Carrillo, on Flickr

Museo del Louvre by Alfonso Carrillo, on Flickr

Museo del Louvre by Alfonso Carrillo, on Flickr

Museo del Louvre by Alfonso Carrillo, on Flickr

Peroxidized beauty in leather miniskirt, polka dot tights & paraboots by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Aerial view of Paris, France by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Historical architecture and River Seine in Paris by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

_DSF2582 by Michael Badalamenti, on Flickr

Brunette beauty in shorts & pantyhose with two lovers  3 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

PARN 162 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sacré-Cœur by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr

Rue du Montparnasse, 14e arrondissement by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

[email protected]法國‧巴黎‧塞納河畔‧文化中心 by Thomas Chou, on Flickr

[email protected]法國‧巴黎‧塞納河畔‧文化中心 by Thomas Chou, on Flickr

[email protected]法國‧巴黎‧Place Édouard VII by Thomas Chou, on Flickr

[email protected]法國‧巴黎 by Thomas Chou, on Flickr

[email protected]法國‧巴黎 by Thomas Chou, on Flickr

[email protected]法國‧巴黎‧奧斯曼大道 by Thomas Chou, on Flickr

Yellow_vests_gilets_jaunes_Olivier_Roberjot_Paris_16_novembre_2019 (033) by Olivier R, on Flickr

Curves of the century 4 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

A mother who does not spare herself when photographing her son by Urban Safari, on Flickr

les dessous de Paris by Rudy Pilarski, on Flickr

20191109 Paris - 152_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gorgeous blonde in pleated miniskirt, pantyhose & boots walking with her charming friend 5 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Yellow_vests_gilets_jaunes_Olivier_Roberjot_Paris_16_novembre_2019 (060) by Olivier R, on Flickr

Paris; Bar Du Moulin by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris; Place des Victoires with statue of Louis XIV by 
M_Strasser, on Flickr

Beautiful Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

L1040869 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

[email protected]法國‧巴黎 by Thomas Chou, on Flickr

L'Art du Ramen - Paris 2nd by Michael Marshall, on Flickr

Rue Montgallet, Paris 12th by Michael Marshall, on Flickr

[email protected]法國‧巴黎‧奧斯曼大道 by Thomas Chou, on Flickr

Burger King on Ave. du General Leclerc, 14e Arrondissement by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Curves of the century by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Lone Geek, on Flickr

Basilica of the Sacred Heart of Paris, France by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

Paris, France by Alvaro Almeida, on Flickr

DR7-068-32A by David Swift, on Flickr

Paris-France by Enson Chan, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris; Bar Du Moulin by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Nice brunette girl posing in white trousers and very low-cut black top by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Gorgeous brunette in leather leggings & boots overknees by Angel Dust, on Flickr

R2-E054 by David Swift, on Flickr

Paris; Place des Victoires with statue of Louis XIV by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Autumn vibes by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr

Paris by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr

Paris by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr

Paris by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr

Paris by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr

Paris - Hôtel de Ville by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr

Warrior France by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

Blonde & brunette beauties, both in leather miniskirt, pantyhose & boots 3 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Paris P1A by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

The street artist dancing with a bare belly is joined by an equally good passer-by by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Yellow_vests_gilets_jaunes_Olivier_Roberjot_Paris_16_novembre_2019 (062) by Olivier R, on Flickr

P5310543 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5310602 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5310690 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

3 beauties attend the Elie Saab show in Rayban by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Disappointment for the new 2 meter high barriers that prevent access to the parapet by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris P2A by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P2A by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P2A by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P2A by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P2A by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P2A by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P2A by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris, France by Sami C, on Flickr

P5310745adfstt by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

Paris P1A by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P1A by Juan Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2 beauties: One in leather miniskirt, pantyhose & boots. The other in tight pants. PART 2B by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Open Tour Paris by So Cal Metro, on Flickr

Paris City Vision by So Cal Metro, on Flickr

City Sightseeing by So Cal Metro, on Flickr

Best of Paris by So Cal Metro, on Flickr

Open Tour Paris by So Cal Metro, on Flickr

Seine River by RH&XL, on Flickr

Yellow_vests_gilets_jaunes_Olivier_Roberjot_Paris_16_novembre_2019 (117) by Olivier R, on Flickr

Paris P2A by Juan Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blonde beauty in tight pants & boots overknees 4 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Brume automnale by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Rue Legendre - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

DSC05855 by Terence Huang, on Flickr

France 2019 Landscape by Ali Mohamad, on Flickr

SACRÉ COEUR DE MONTMARTRE by Adem Doğan, on Flickr

The beautiful wedding dress of the Chinese Bride by Urban Safari, on Flickr

black and white photo of two women standing near white car by Safe Road, on Flickr

Paris P2B by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Monument de la Place des Martyrs Juifs du Vélodrome d'Hiver by RH&XL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Beautiful Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

'My boyfriend likes to rest on my lap. It's a fact !' by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Musee d'Orsay ~ Paris, France by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Paris P2C by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P2C by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P2C by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P2C by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P2C by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P2C by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P2C by Juan Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parisian houseboats by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

Parisian apartments by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

Seine by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

Warrior France by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

photo - Petit Palais, Paris by Jassy-50, on Flickr

Rue Royale by erichudson78, on Flickr

La Convention Nationale by Spirithills, on Flickr

Isabel Marant in Paris at night by Patrick Loste, on Flickr

Blonde beauty in tight pants & boots overknees 3. "I know who you are and what you're doing ..." by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Paris P2C by Juan Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gorgeous young woman in minidress, tights & boots overknees 2. "Who's this guy" ? by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Four dancing girls and a boy by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Untitled by eric, on Flickr

DSC_27845 by Angel Fdez, on Flickr

Beautiful Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

IMG_5916_Adj by Nadim Ahmed, on Flickr

Following by MudflapDC, on Flickr

Paris P3A by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P3A by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P3A by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P3A by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P3A by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P3A by Juan Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Two beauties: One in micro dress, pantyhose & boots. The other in an elegant pants & boots 3 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Gorgeous young woman in minidress, tights & boots overknees 2. "Who's this guy" ? by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Paris, France by Chaboureau, on Flickr

Metropolitain by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

Luxembourg Gardens by Oscar Mtz, on Flickr

Les Invalides Garden by MudflapDC, on Flickr

Man and Woman Reflected by MudflapDC, on Flickr

HJP_0566 by guineypub, on Flickr

Unissons nos forces by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

IMG_5931_AdjCrop by Nadim Ahmed, on Flickr

Thalys PBKA 4343 "Tour de France 2019" by Christian, on Flickr

Street and Shadow by MudflapDC, on Flickr

Paris P3A by Juan Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful blonde office worker in miniskirt, pantyhose & boots by Angel Dust, on Flickr

DR6-026-11A by David Swift, on Flickr

Finish by Michael May, on Flickr

Paris P3B by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P3B by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P3B by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P3B by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P3B by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P3B by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Duos . by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr

Pariisi 2019 by Martti Tulenheimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Lohe, on Flickr

Paris by Benjamin Babiz, on Flickr

Paris by Benjamin Babiz, on Flickr

Paris by Benjamin Babiz, on Flickr

Paris by Benjamin Babiz, on Flickr

Paris by Benjamin Babiz, on Flickr

Paris by Benjamin Babiz, on Flickr

Paris - BNF by Galorbe, on Flickr

002080 by Dietmar, on Flickr

Beauty in perfect outfit: Leather miniskirt, seamed tights, boots overknees 4 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

DSC_0176-4 by Maru Segovia, on Flickr

Stroll down a Parisian St. by Michele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris P3C by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P3C by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P3C by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P3C by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P3C by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P3C by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P3C by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris Eiffel Streets by Chuck Kuhn, on Flickr

Paris Eiffel Streets by Chuck Kuhn, on Flickr

Blonde beauty at noon, dressed in miniskirt, pantyhose & boots by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

3 blonde beauties by Angel Dust, on Flickr

On rue du Faubourg du Temple (5) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr

3 - joint meditation by Vladimir Kud, on Flickr

DR6-016-6A by David Swift, on Flickr

L'École Militaire 130505 by Alan P. Goldstein, on Flickr

Nights In Paris by Jan Folke Rørvik, on Flickr

Paris P3C by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P3C by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris Eiffel Streets by Chuck Kuhn, on Flickr

Paris Eiffel Streets by Chuck Kuhn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Premiere of LITTLE WOMEN by Boris Colletier, on Flickr

Paris-Chinatown by nbrausse, on Flickr

Pussy Riot (altern.) by Michael May, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by RH&XL, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by RH&XL, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by RH&XL, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by RH&XL, on Flickr

Palais de Chaillot by RH&XL, on Flickr

Palais de Chaillot by RH&XL, on Flickr

Paris P3E by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

IMG_20190507_140825-01 by Eugene Yew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffeltower by Robbert Ladan, on Flickr

R0008178 by ilya, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by RH&XL, on Flickr

Pont de l'Alma by RH&XL, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by RH&XL, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by RH&XL, on Flickr

Debilly Footbridge by RH&XL, on Flickr

R0008397 by ilya, on Flickr

R0008437 by ilya, on Flickr

Rue de Rivoli, Paris by Loïc Brohard, on Flickr

Admiring the Moonrise? by Gwenael Blanck, on Flickr

Premiere of LITTLE WOMEN by Boris Colletier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Noël Place Vendôme by Pascal, on Flickr

Blackbird (altern.) by Michael May, on Flickr

Beauty in the crowd by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Clope au bec by Pierrot le chat, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by RH&XL, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by RH&XL, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by RH&XL, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by RH&XL, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by RH&XL, on Flickr

Paris, France by ru13r, on Flickr

Paris, France by ru13r, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris P4B by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P4B by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P4B by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P4B by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P4B by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris P4B by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Paris 2019 by hedge climber, on Flickr

Fall in Paris by Naval S, on Flickr

Paris P4A by Juan Gallego, on Flickr

Seine river, Paris, France by ru13r, on Flickr

Paris 2019 by hedge climber, on Flickr

people by H. Bo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris At Night by _dt, on Flickr

Hotel Salm by RH&XL, on Flickr

Musee d´ Orsay by RH&XL, on Flickr

P5291378adftt by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5291372 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5291371 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5291378dasft by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5291378dafstt by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5291365 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5291382 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

unpretentious by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr

Scooter2 by Cory Seamer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8263 by pedro vitale, on Flickr

IMG_8340 by pedro vitale, on Flickr

IMG_8271 by pedro vitale, on Flickr

IMG_8344 by pedro vitale, on Flickr

IMG_7477 by pedro vitale, on Flickr

IMG_7067 by pedro vitale, on Flickr

IMG_7665 by pedro vitale, on Flickr

Louis XIV by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

Street shooting . by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr

Quai Anatole France by RH&XL, on Flickr

D3E_1150-500-ins-PX-FL-FD by Alp Cem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, 2019 by Filipp Yuzhanin, on Flickr

Notre-Dame de Paris - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

BY4A8614.jpg by David Zoota, on Flickr

BY4A7569.jpg by David Zoota, on Flickr

BY4A7555.jpg by David Zoota, on Flickr

BY4A6926.jpg by David Zoota, on Flickr

BY4A6915.jpg by David Zoota, on Flickr

BY4A7767.jpg by David Zoota, on Flickr

000107580026 by James Paules, on Flickr

IMG_7659 by pedro vitale, on Flickr

Place du Carrousel - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Pont Neuf, île de la Cité, Paris, France by Olivier Mabelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

She is so lovely that she has two lovers ; PART 1 A by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Aerial view of Paris with its typical buildings by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Paris France Eifel Tower by Melody Parker, on Flickr

Paris, France by Selim Suner, on Flickr

Rainy Night by sumi!, on Flickr

Pont d'Arcole, Paris, France by Olivier Mabelly, on Flickr

BY4A8494.jpg by David Zoota, on Flickr

02041_s_10afvajel90068 France 1985 01 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

IMG_7607 by pedro vitale, on Flickr

Sexy brazilian girl sitting on the stairs by Urban Safari, on Flickr

01565_s_10afvajvfq1565_b Paris 1973 09 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont du Carrousel by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

Institut de France by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

Louvre courtyard by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

Louis XIV by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

[Majestueux...⭐] by Anthony H., on Flickr

stock-photo-paris-france-october-famous-chinese-super-model-liu-wen-is-posing-on-street-sexy-and-1513874954 by Kristel Mae Del Valle, on Flickr

IMG_5057 Luxenbourg Garden People 2008 06 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas in Paris. by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Merry Christmas to all of you by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Arc de Triumph / Paris by Alp Cem, on Flickr

08-14 Arc de Triomphe by Stefano Bressan, on Flickr

Hôtel des Invalides, Paris, France by ru13r, on Flickr

Beautiful Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Coucher de soleil sur la Tour Eiffel depuis la Passerelle Debilly - Paris by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr

South Quay - Canary Wharf, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

Pedestrians walking on the street by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Paris 2019 by hedge climber, on Flickr

Paris 2019 by hedge climber, on Flickr

Femmes en discussion, Place de la République, Paris. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by night by Loic Baquet, on Flickr

Place Vendome1 by Nathalie PH., on Flickr

Untitled by harshprk, on Flickr

Parc Monceau, Paris by JP Tonn, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jan Schlenker, on Flickr

Weekend in Paris by Chad Kainz, on Flickr

Pont du Carrousel by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower at sunset by Juan David Mosos, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

002093 by Dietmar, on Flickr

Strangers in Paris- 2017 France by Usmani81, on Flickr

Talking to her boyfriend with What's App by Urban Safari, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!
Joyeux Noël à tous!*
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

2 beauties: one in miniskirt, tights & boots. The other in tight Denim by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Places des Vosges by Shahrazad26, on Flickr

6N5A8606 by Matvok, on Flickr

6N5A9532 by Matvok, on Flickr

6N5A9871 by Matvok, on Flickr

6N5A8403 by Matvok, on Flickr

Paris. by pierre, on Flickr

Happy holidays from Paris ! by cjbphotos1, on Flickr

Paris by Photo Eclairage, on Flickr

Cosy chat by Mark Keohane, on Flickr

Les Fruits de la Reine - Paris, France by Jan Schlenker, on Flickr

Soo Jo Park Park Soo-Jo by Kristel Mae Del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

784 - Notre Dame (Paris) France by Joanot Bellver🎄, on Flickr

Paris France - Eiffel Tower - Parisian Landmark - Exposition of 1889 by Onasill ~ Bill Badzo - New Format, on Flickr

Burn by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

architecture by garycycles Europe, on Flickr

architecture by garycycles Europe, on Flickr

Restaurant, Paris by David Baron, on Flickr

Paris from top by Naval S, on Flickr

All the difficulty to photograph a blonde when she's accompanied by a brunette 2 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Paris France - My Younger Daughter Barbara - Eiffel Tower by Onasill ~ Bill Badzo - New Format, on Flickr

Pink Panther by Wolle, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Portrait of a sexy asian lady by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

Pont Neuf by Sam Fryers, on Flickr

architecture by garycycles Europe, on Flickr

Statue de la France Renaissante by Christophe GIROD, on Flickr

Paris France - Eiffel Tower - Parisian Landmark - Exposition of 1889 by Onasill ~ Bill Badzo - New Format, on Flickr

(4) Gare du Nord - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

protest by garycycles Europe, on Flickr

Photographe : Jean Marie Boyer by NTCH MRN, on Flickr

Biberon & Fils, Paris, France by Jan Schlenker, on Flickr

Paris. by pierre, on Flickr

Paris by Alp Cem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2889 by MICHAEL BOWTELL, on Flickr

IMG_2897 by MICHAEL BOWTELL, on Flickr

IMG_2934 by MICHAEL BOWTELL, on Flickr

IMG_2945 by MICHAEL BOWTELL, on Flickr

IMG_2963 by MICHAEL BOWTELL, on Flickr

IMG_2974 by MICHAEL BOWTELL, on Flickr

DSC_0587 by Neil Jones, on Flickr

Streetscene ~ Paris 15eme by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Beauty in miniskirt, pantyhose & boots by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Sexy brazilian girl sitting on the stairs by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0143 by Al-Nimer, on Flickr

Figures from 'Le Cirque du Soleil' by Urban Safari, on Flickr

DSC_0187 by Al-Nimer, on Flickr

DSC_0189 by Al-Nimer, on Flickr

DSC_0210 by Al-Nimer, on Flickr

DSC_0211 by Al-Nimer, on Flickr

DSC_0212 by Al-Nimer, on Flickr

DSC_0227 by Al-Nimer, on Flickr

DSC_0237 by Al-Nimer, on Flickr

DSC_0273 by Al-Nimer, on Flickr

Paris Nightscape by sumi!, on Flickr

Back in black by Alexandre DAGAN, on Flickr

Arc de Triumph / Paris by Alp Cem, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!
Bonne année à tous!*
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Feu d'artifice à Paris le 1er janvier 2020 by Louis Labbez, on Flickr

Feu d'artifice à Paris le 1er janvier 2020 by Louis Labbez, on Flickr

Mediterranean beauty in Denim minisikrt, tights & boots Part 1 E by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Paris Mood by Anna Sikorskiy, on Flickr

Argentine tango dancers in full action by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower from Champ de Mars at Sunrise by Brian Shaffer, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower from Champ de Mars at Sunrise by Brian Shaffer, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower from Champ de Mars at Sunrise by Brian Shaffer, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower from Champ de Mars at Sunrise by Brian Shaffer, on Flickr

DSC_0189 by Al-Nimer, on Flickr

DSC_0266 by Al-Nimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blonde girl with sunglasses, green miniskirt and otk boots by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Photos Herve Wolfer by NTCH MRN, on Flickr

IMG_20190303_110033-01 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

IMG_20190303_105341-01 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

IMG_20190303_102516-01 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

IMG_20190303_104812-01 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

IMG_20190303_105721-01 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

Notre-Dame by Nigel Musgrove, on Flickr

Paris by Dilwar Mandal, on Flickr

Paris France Arc de Triomphe Champs-Élysées 1997 031 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr

Notre Dame Cathedral Paris. by Flyingpast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2019 05 24-26 Parigi__DSF8440.jpg by Elia Mora, on Flickr

Les tours de Bir Hakeim by Joseph Trojani, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Claire L. Photography, on Flickr

Carrousel du Trocadéro by Lionel NOËL, on Flickr

Paris France City Trip 07/2019 by Laurent D., on Flickr

20191214_160030 by Sabri Karadoğan, on Flickr

Paris France City Trip 07/2019 by Laurent D., on Flickr

Helena by S. Faric, on Flickr

IMG_0048 by mxnet, on Flickr

Notre-Dame by Nigel Musgrove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

British bride on her Parisian honeymoon by Urban Safari, on Flickr

P5291796 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

concorde paris france by sbqlbagq34, on Flickr

rue lepic paris france by sbqlbagq34, on Flickr

Winter Time in Paris by Story of Light, on Flickr

Les tours de Bir Hakeim by Joseph Trojani, on Flickr

Paris Nightscape by sumi!, on Flickr

Paris by Alp Cem, on Flickr

Explosion by Matthias Ripp, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur over Paris, France by ru13r, on Flickr

Paris, France by ru13r, on Flickr

2019 05 24-26 Parigi__DSF8537.jpg by Elia Mora, on Flickr

A female photographer on Trocadero - 2 by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P5292292 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5292302 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5292265 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5292291 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5292268 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5292304 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

Eiffeltower by Robbert Ladan, on Flickr

Purple wonder on Les Champs Elysées by Angel Dust, on Flickr

P5292177fsdtt by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5292196 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5291940 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5292177 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

DSC_0038 by Vincent André, sur Flickr


Petit Palais - Paris by Gilles T., sur Flickr


Toits de Paris by Gilles T., sur Flickr


Paris by Benjamin Babiz, sur Flickr


La Défense, tôt le matin by EC2015, sur Flickr


Paris ✨ by Julien CHARLES, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris_Seine_Liberty by Frank Pro, on Flickr

Bir Hakeim by Joseph Trojani, on Flickr

P5292389 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

pariisi by Ilkka Jukarainen, on Flickr

Porte de VIncennes - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Louvre by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr

Paris I. by Máté Siska, on Flickr

Lady proud of being pregnant by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris_Stair_bw by Frank Pro, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

P5292332 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC09174 by Chosen People Ministries, on Flickr

DSC09580 by Chosen People Ministries, on Flickr

Towards the Musée de l'Oangerie by mauro bianchi, on Flickr

Paris by Tof H, on Flickr

And up a cloudy draw… ༽ ˳♪⁎˚♫ by Mona Zimba, on Flickr

18e Arrondissement de Paris by Rutger van der Maar, on Flickr

P5292418 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

Parisian morn by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Louvre by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr

Au dessus de Paris by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

P5292335 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5292338 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P1230026 by Thierry Potier, on Flickr

P5292268 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

Sainte Chapelle, Paris by Екатерина С., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2 beauties in miniskirt and pantyhose by Angel Dust, on Flickr

BD-964-JF, Etoile, Paris, September 10th 2019 by Matt Taylor, on Flickr

Montmarte de dos by Seb Mar, on Flickr

Paris by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr

Paris by James Bowler, on Flickr

Paris by James Bowler, on Flickr

Paris by James Bowler, on Flickr

Paris by James Bowler, on Flickr

Paris by James Bowler, on Flickr

Paris by James Bowler, on Flickr

Paris Chatelet les Halles by Frank Pro, on Flickr

Time out at the Museum d'Orsay. by Flyingpast, on Flickr

P5303060 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5303070 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5302980 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris- building 1 by Gilama Mill, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

next stop by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr

Paris, France by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

France - Paris - Notre-Dame - les travaux by Jean-Louis POIRIER, on Flickr

Noctiluques sur Paris by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Le Metro by Maddie Kamp, on Flickr

La Défense by Ștefan Jurcă, on Flickr

Quelques minutes avant l’averse - Jardin des Tuileries (06/2019) by erwan, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower at night by Naval S, on Flickr

Rue Bichat, Paris X by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blonde "petite" in miniskirt, pantyhose & boots 2 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

76 Paris Janvier 2020 - les toits de Paris depuis la butte Montmartre by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Paris balades P1220782 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Avenue des Champs-Élysées by Nigel Musgrove, on Flickr

View from the Musee D’Orsay by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

Travel School by Jacopo Film, on Flickr

64 Paris Janvier 2020 - Tour La Villette vue depuis Montmartre by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Panthéon, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Jean Nouvel, Arab World Institute, Paris, France by Adrian Lo, on Flickr

DSCF5989 by Larry Smith, on Flickr

Two young ladies are riding an electric scooter on the Pont Alexander III in Paris by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Louvre Paris France 2019 by Didi Paterno, on Flickr

Pantheon Paris France 2019 by Didi Paterno, on Flickr

Louvre Paris France 2019 by Didi Paterno, on Flickr

Louvre Paris France 2019 by Didi Paterno, on Flickr

Louvre Paris France 2019 by Didi Paterno, on Flickr

Trocadéro Gardens by sumi!, on Flickr

Les Invalides by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

Eiffelturm_Fernrohr_sw by Frank Pro, on Flickr

Tour Eifel - Paris France by Jean-Marc Wettach, on Flickr

P5303313 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

Rue de Tolbiac. Paris XIII by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Elegant beauty in miniskirt, pantyhose & boots 2 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Les spectateurs by julia larrigue, on Flickr

117 Paris Janvier 2020 - les toits de Paris depuis la Butte Montmartre by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou by William Seyers, on Flickr

La Madeleine by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

115 Paris Janvier 2020 - les toits de Paris depuis la Butte Montmartre, le Louvre, l'église Saint-Sulpice by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

La grande dame by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

La grande Dame 🔥 by Julien CHARLES, on Flickr

view from arc de triomphe towards sacre couer by Douglas McMeekin, on Flickr

Arc De Triomphe by Nathan Masters, on Flickr

Paris Mood by Anna Sikorskiy, on Flickr

Paris by Suzie Farrell, on Flickr

Paris by Suzie Farrell, on Flickr

Lady in red on the Boulevard Raspail, Paris, France by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by The Nomad Way, on Flickr

Paris, octobre 2019. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Sunrise over Isle St Louis. by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

P5303318 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

Paris 2 by Douglas McMeekin, on Flickr

Paris, France by The Nomad Way, on Flickr

Paris, place du Pantheon by mauro bianchi, on Flickr

P5303478 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5303482 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5303526 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5303606 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Jessica D. Bicking, on Flickr

Untitled by Jessica D. Bicking, on Flickr

(4) Saint-Placide - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Arc_de_Triomphe_du_carrousel by Frank Pro, on Flickr

156 Paris Janvier 2020 - les toits de Paris depuis la Butte Montmartre, clocher de Saint-Miche de Paris rue Saint-Maur by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

157 Paris Janvier 2020 - les toits de Paris depuis la Butte Montmartre by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

158 Paris Janvier 2020 - les toits de Paris depuis la Butte Montmartre, dans les escaliers de la rue Utrillo by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

152 Paris Janvier 2020 - les toits de Paris depuis la Butte Montmartre by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

154 Paris Janvier 2020 - les toits de Paris depuis la Butte Montmartre by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Sunrise over l'Académie Française by Travel with Jean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rue des Petites Écuries, Paris X by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Paris twilight by Rick Miller, on Flickr

Sunset over Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

L1060897 — копия by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Impressions parisiennes by Thierry Potier, on Flickr

Impressions parisiennes by Thierry Potier, on Flickr

La grande dame by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Admiring the Moonrise? by Gwenael Blanck, on Flickr

Beautiful Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Tranquility by Tom Levold, on Flickr

Two blond women in otk boots taking pictures of themselves on the background of the Invalides Dome by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vista dalle Galleries Lafayette by Martina Sgorlon, on Flickr

Paris seen from a boat on the river Seine. The banks of the Seine by Hans Dirix, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Holidays in Paris by Tom Levold, on Flickr

Boulevard Poissonnière, Paris II by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Che Guevara fan in minidress, tights & boots overknees by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Girl showing the landscape to the person she is talking to on the phone by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris Streetphotography by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr

ParisInside-0498 by Marc Voyageur, on Flickr

une bonne place pour attendre by Kalzennyg, on Flickr

Telescope on the Tower by Justin Kane, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

World Economic Forum Annual Meeting by World Economic Forum, on Flickr

Arco del triunfo by Rodrigo Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel defense by Vladimir Kud, on Flickr

Wild-haired model on the catwalk by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Part1 : Asian beauty in miniskirt, tights & boots overknees 5 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

1,2,3...Action!! by Sonia gs, on Flickr

Seine River by Justin Kane, on Flickr

Modern Buildings in Paris by Justin Kane, on Flickr

Trocadero by Justin Kane, on Flickr

Sacre-Coeur in the Distance by Justin Kane, on Flickr

Champ de Mars by Justin Kane, on Flickr

Paris (Champs de Mars and Seine) Panorama by Justin Kane, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Lady in red on the Boulevard Raspail, Paris, France by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shakespeare and company by Red and Jonny, on Flickr

Eiffel defense by Vladimir Kud, on Flickr

Palais de Justice by Andrew Littlewood & Karl Newell, on Flickr

Passing Through by Andrew Littlewood & Karl Newell, on Flickr

Busy Metro by Andrew Littlewood & Karl Newell, on Flickr

Louvre and Pont des Arts by Andrew Littlewood & Karl Newell, on Flickr

Place Dauphine, by Andrew Littlewood & Karl Newell, on Flickr

Sacre-Coeur in the Distance by Justin Kane, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Défense, France by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower, Paris, September 11th 2019 by Matt Taylor, on Flickr

Quai De Valmy, Paris, September 11th 2019 by Matt Taylor, on Flickr

Tous-Nerfs, Pont De L'Alma, Paris, September 11th 2019 by Matt Taylor, on Flickr

Jean Marais, Pont De L'Alma, Paris, September 11th 2019 by Matt Taylor, on Flickr

Anvers Metro Station, Paris, September 11th 2019 by Matt Taylor, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur, Paris, September 11th 2019 by Matt Taylor, on Flickr

A beauty in leather outfit & boots overknees by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Paris by Liv B., on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

_20190821_FUJI8211 by greggry, on Flickr

Paris by xenia ayunova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel defense by Vladimir Kud, on Flickr

Louvre and Pont des Arts by Andrew Littlewood & Karl Newell, on Flickr

Trocadero by Justin Kane, on Flickr

Paris Streetphotography by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Andrea Pompita, on Flickr

Paris by tomabenz, on Flickr

Beautiful blonde girl in pants and turtleneck by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Two young ladies are riding an electric scooter on the Pont Alexander III in Paris by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful Twin sisters by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Tree lines by AMcUK, on Flickr

Take a seat, any seat by AMcUK, on Flickr

Notre-Dame 2013-03 LX1+24 1000855 by Michel, on Flickr

Arco di Trionfo by Martina Sgorlon, on Flickr

Rue de Tolbiac. Paris XIII by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

The Louvre by AMcUK, on Flickr

Time for a view by AMcUK, on Flickr

Paris street by Cara Samways, on Flickr

Artof Popof by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr

Paris 2016 09 08 Thursday (37) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blonde office worker at noon by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Rue Piere Semard, Paris IX by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Space Invader - PA 0135 by paul nine-o, on Flickr

París - Place de l'Hôtel de Ville by Rafa Navarro, on Flickr

AC Cobra/Shelby Cobra in Paris by AMcUK, on Flickr

Panthéon by AMcUK, on Flickr

Place de L'Arbe Bassett by AMcUK, on Flickr

Fisheye - Tour Eiffel by AMcUK, on Flickr

Watching the world go by through a glass by AMcUK, on Flickr

Girl taking a selfie sitting on the parapet by Urban Safari, on Flickr

flairer des trucs louches by Kalzennyg, on Flickr

Vistas desde la Torre Eiffel by María Rivas, on Flickr

Eiffel REFLECTION by julia larrigue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Two girls, one black in pleated skirt and one white in trousers, posing by Urban Safari, on Flickr

DSC00218 by Randy Landry, on Flickr

DSC00216 by Randy Landry, on Flickr

DSC00203 by Randy Landry, on Flickr

DSC00180 by Randy Landry, on Flickr

DSC00179 by Randy Landry, on Flickr

French Building by Justin Kane, on Flickr

France, Paris, Palais de Chaillot, Eiffel Tower by Tobias Maus, on Flickr

Paris streets by Kelly DeHaan, on Flickr

Paris Streets 2 by Kelly DeHaan, on Flickr

The man next to the tower by Missing Pictures, on Flickr

Girl playing the violin sitting on the parapet by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## aramatrcx

I really love this city


----------



## christos-greece

Beauty in miniskirt, tights, long socks & boots by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Beautiful tall Chinese girl in otk boots and very tight mini dress by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Andreas Lanz, on Flickr

Graffiti sunlight by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

03TX5630 by Kemal Riza, on Flickr

Paris in fine lingerie by Alex Aimé, on Flickr

Untitled by Moments by lck, on Flickr

Untitled by Moments by lck, on Flickr

Untitled by Moments by lck, on Flickr

Untitled by Moments by lck, on Flickr

Untitled by Moments by lck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boulevard de Sébastopol - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Març_0428 by Joan, on Flickr

Untitled by Moments by lck, on Flickr

Paris, octobre 2019. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Rue Jeanne d'Arc - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Venue of dissipation by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr

Two office workers at noon by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Curves Everywhere by Adrian Court, on Flickr

The black baron by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr

75 Paris. 2015. RATP exhibition par Harry Gruyaert by Mémoire2Cité Vol 122, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Harry and Meghan to stop using ‘SussexRoyal’ brand after spring by Europe Meraki, on Flickr

Orion Top Model shooting in Montmartre v2 by Clément Lyonnet, on Flickr

Rue Daubenton - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Night on the Seine by Austin Floyd, on Flickr

BSPP | Volkswagen Transporter by Hugo Maillet spotting, on Flickr

DFA 70-210/4, first shoot, 06 by fyve, on Flickr

DFA 70-210/4, first shoot, 04 by fyve, on Flickr

Paris, octobre 2019. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

P1004243 by Freeeze, on Flickr

Paris by alex gruppo, on Flickr

Blonde office worker at noon by Angel Dust, on Flickr

We love the charming Andrea celebrating her 18 years ! by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brunette beauty in leather leggings behind a pole by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Rue du Moulin des Prés - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Març_0439 by Joan, on Flickr

Paris, France by Taufik Akbar Sitompul, on Flickr

Crossing the Seine river by Pascal Colin, on Flickr

jean-paul-sartres-residence-paris-france_27147593658_o by Qing Yu, on Flickr

notre-dame-de-paris-paris-france_40324588225_o by Qing Yu, on Flickr

notre-dame-de-paris-paris-france_40385118555_o by Qing Yu, on Flickr

cafe-de-flore-paris-france_27147857688_o by Qing Yu, on Flickr

louvre-paris-france_26502827877_o by Qing Yu, on Flickr

Muchacha sentada, en la calle Rambouteau, París by Carlos Abrego, on Flickr


----------



## tfam

*P A R I S la ville lumiére*

Some pictures I took on my last visit - june 2019

Le Marais by Tiago Melo, no Flickr

Le Marais by Tiago Melo, no Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Tiago Melo, no Flickr

Bir Hakeim by Tiago Melo, no Flickr

Monceau by Tiago Melo, no Flickr

Paris by Tiago Melo, no Flickr

Paris by Tiago Melo, no Flickr

Printemps Homme by Tiago Melo, no Flickr

Printemps Homme - Haussmann by Tiago Melo, no Flickr

Place de la Nation by Tiago Melo, no Flickr

Place de la Nation by Tiago Melo, no Flickr

Place de la Nation by Tiago Melo, no Flickr

Paris by Tiago Melo, no Flickr

Paris by Tiago Melo, no Flickr

Paris by Tiago Melo, no Flickr

Fondation Louis Vuitton by Tiago Melo, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Romee Strijd portrait : The famous Top model, Angel for Victoria's Secret attends the Dior AW20 Fashion Show 3 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Nice Lebanese girl in red leather leggins by Urban Safari, on Flickr

PF1-E003 by David Swift, on Flickr

Paris balades DSC06656 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Institut de France by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr

Beautiful Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

DSC01261 by NEO REDPILL, on Flickr

Stacked Padlocks (Paris, France) by Thierry GEORJON, on Flickr

Space Invader PA_1365 by Denis, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by Elisa Barsanti, on Flickr

Paris, novembre 2019. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Church of Saint-Germain-l'Auxerrois by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Sam Parker, on Flickr

Palais Garnier at Night by Sam Parker, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde Landscape by Sam Parker, on Flickr

Palais Bourbon by Sam Parker, on Flickr

Juries sent home after court toilets are blocked by ‘unusually large’ item by Europe Meraki, on Flickr

Avenue Émile Pouvillon - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

🔥Cool earring brands every bride-to-be should know🔥 by syed zaheer, on Flickr

People of Paris by Usmani81, on Flickr

Rainey Qualley : American actress, daughter of Andy McDowell, sister of Margaret Qualley and...Wonder . Dior show AW20 2 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Christopher McTaggart, on Flickr

Sainte-Chapelle by María Rivas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Le Louvre by M_Strasser, on Flickr

P5271165 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5271156 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5271497 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5271208 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5271506 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5271509 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5271515 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

Big Bus Tours by Mart, on Flickr

Basilique du Sacré-Coeur de Montmartre, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Two beautiful guest attend the Dior AW20 Fashion Show by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200229_Pixabay_metro by Berlin Sur Seine, on Flickr

Blonde wonder in leather outfit with bare belly & boots with high heels attends the Balmain AW20 Fashion Show 2 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Eiffel et Champ de Mars by Pamela Ingelaere, on Flickr

Boulevard de la Villette, Paris XIX by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel; Paris by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Kościół św. Magdaleny by magro_kr, on Flickr

Avenue des Champs-Elysées by erichudson78, on Flickr

Le Louvre by M_Strasser, on Flickr

P5270698 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5271528 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5271567 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

Pasha Harulia portrait. I got lost in the eyes of this sublime Ukrainian top model at the end of the Dior show AW20 2 by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A wonder attends the Elie Saab AW20 Fashion Show 3 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Blonde wonder in leather outfit with bare belly & boots with high heels attends the Balmain AW20 Fashion Show 3 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

A wonder attends the Elie Saab AW20 Fashion Show by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Paris France by NEO REDPILL, on Flickr

River Promenade _0141_1 by Howard Koons, on Flickr

PARIS by Adem Doğan, on Flickr

DX-356-XR, Rue Lamarck, Paris, September 11th 2019 by Matt Taylor, on Flickr

France - Paris, Notre Dame Cathedral by Jeff Tripodi, on Flickr

Avenue des Champs-Elysées by erichudson78, on Flickr

France - Paris by Jeff Tripodi, on Flickr

Nancy Rubins Monochrome (Paris, France)-108 by Mateusz MARCZYK, on Flickr

Le Louvre by M_Strasser, on Flickr

P5271102 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fontanna Mórz by magro_kr, on Flickr

Paris_Invalides_2017_DSC03048 by Florian Fievet, on Flickr

Rue du Château Landon - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Le Tour Eiffel by Eduardo Duran Maíllo, on Flickr

North Facade by ctj71081, on Flickr

Tour Saint-Jacques & Co., Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Pont-Neuf, Paris, France by Olivier Mabelly, on Flickr

Le Louvre by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Blonde wonder in leather outfit with bare belly & boots with high heels attends the Balmain AW20 Fashion Show 6 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Bird Estate _0175_1 by Howard Koons, on Flickr

Paris 2019-08 Louvre by Thomas Berthold, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe Street Lights (9/53) by Jenny, on Flickr

Follow the guide by ParisHS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FRANCE - Paris by gabriele bettelli, on Flickr

1 minute à Paris by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Park-like Setting _0177 by Howard Koons, on Flickr

Beautiful Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Les Tuileries, Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris by Lionel NOËL, on Flickr

Carnaval Sauvage by Yes We Camp, on Flickr

Carnaval Sauvage by Yes We Camp, on Flickr

Paris - Un bouquinist by Silke Steinrötter, on Flickr

Beautiful Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Paris by Đức Phạm Duy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, sunset by fymbremont, on Flickr

La Ciudad de la Luz by Viajar Ahora, on Flickr

A Daisy ring at ..... by julia larrigue, on Flickr

ChangeNOW 2020 ©Dan Taylor (1) by ChangeNOW Summit, on Flickr

ChangeNOW 2020 ©Dan Taylor (6) by ChangeNOW Summit, on Flickr

ChangeNOW 2020 ©Dan Taylor (7) by ChangeNOW Summit, on Flickr

ChangeNOW 2020 ©Dan Taylor (8) by ChangeNOW Summit, on Flickr

ChangeNOW 2020 ©Dan Taylor (9) by ChangeNOW Summit, on Flickr

Avenue des Champs-Elysees by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Paris Fashion Week AW20/21 is over ! by Angel Dust, on Flickr

IMG_0906-Pano by Caitlin Hoesly, on Flickr

IMG_0581-Pano by Caitlin Hoesly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Is your heart strong enough to watch this series my dear friends ? Part 1-3 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Kościół św. Eustachego by magro_kr, on Flickr

Champs-Élysées, Paris by Martin Hronský, on Flickr

Champs-Élysées, Paris by Martin Hronský, on Flickr

Champs-Élysées, Paris by Martin Hronský, on Flickr

Champs-Élysées, Paris by Martin Hronský, on Flickr

Champs-Élysées, Paris by Martin Hronský, on Flickr

Champs-Élysées, Paris by Martin Hronský, on Flickr

Men with Guns _0167_1 by Howard Koons, on Flickr

A wonder attends the Elie Saab AW20 Fashion Show 3 by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful Eastern European girl posing with latex suit standing on the parapet by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Grand Palais, La Défense, Institut de France & Arc de Triomphe, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Seine River Cruise Paris by Martin Hronský, on Flickr

Seine River Cruise Paris by Martin Hronský, on Flickr

Seine River Cruise Paris by Martin Hronský, on Flickr

Seine River Cruise Paris by Martin Hronský, on Flickr

Seine River Cruise Paris by Martin Hronský, on Flickr

Seine River Cruise Paris by Martin Hronský, on Flickr

Is your heart strong enough to watch this series my dear friends ? Do you need oxygen?  Part 2- 1 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Niveau supérieur by ctj71081, on Flickr

Toits Parisiens by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

School girls dancing a gypsy dance by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tanned beauty just dressed in a K-Way & high heels awaits the Dior AW20 Fashion Show Part 1-2 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Paris 2020 by Molly Tolzmann, on Flickr

Paris 2020 by Molly Tolzmann, on Flickr

Paris 2020 by Molly Tolzmann, on Flickr

Paris 2020 by Molly Tolzmann, on Flickr

Paris 2020 by Molly Tolzmann, on Flickr

Paris 2020 by Molly Tolzmann, on Flickr

Evening Street Scene in Paris _0211 by Howard Koons, on Flickr

Avenue des Champs-Élysées by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Vanita Café by Christian Dumont, on Flickr

A winter Compose by julia larrigue, on Flickr

'GRL PWR' = Girl power, six letters for a feminist tattoo by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1549 by Marko Ivezic, on Flickr

DSC_1963 by Marko Ivezic, on Flickr

DSC_2374 by Marko Ivezic, on Flickr

DSC_2393-3 by Marko Ivezic, on Flickr

Untitled by Marko Ivezic, on Flickr

DSC_2165-HDR by Marko Ivezic, on Flickr

Inception by Ron Jansen, on Flickr

Cloudy day in Paris. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

reforme_retraites_sud_CGT_gilets_jaunes_O_Roberjot_Paris_16_janvier_2019 (011) by Olivier R, on Flickr

Daddy&#x27;s little princess makes a whim 3 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Paris, mai 2017. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Il pleut sur le Louvre by Cathy Baillet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful blonde office worker taking a break by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Lockdown Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Lockdown Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Jardin de Reuilly - Paul-Pernin by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Summer day in Paris. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Arc De Triomphe at Night, Paris, France by Daniel ODonnell, on Flickr

Montmartre by leif eurenius, on Flickr

Slide copies, February 2001, Louvre, Paris by Allan Harris, on Flickr

2020-02-09: Gold On The Top by psyxjaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blonde wonder in an amazing situation by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Two beautiful office workers at noon by Angel Dust, on Flickr

reforme_retraites_sud_CGT_gilets_jaunes_O_Roberjot_Paris_09_janvier_2019 (351) by Olivier R, on Flickr

Arc De Triomphe by Muhammad Naqiuddin Jalaluddin, on Flickr

2020-02-09: Wooden Gap House by psyxjaw, on Flickr

sunrise parisien by lh photo, on Flickr

Slide copies, February 2001, Paris by Allan Harris, on Flickr

Entre la Gare d&#x27;Austerlitz et la Gare de Lyon. by Pascal, on Flickr

Grand Louvre and the Pyramids, Paris, France by Daniel ODonnell, on Flickr

Slide copies, February 2001, Paris by Allan Harris, on Flickr

Institut de France, Paris, France by Daniel ODonnell, on Flickr

2020-02-09: Windmill At Night by psyxjaw, on Flickr

Slide copies, February 2001, Louvre, Paris by Allan Harris, on Flickr

2020-02-09: Directions Needed by psyxjaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rue Chevalier de la Barre, Paris XVIII by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Louvre Museum by Quasimodo Adventure, on Flickr

Paris, France by Mariah Campbell, on Flickr

Slide copies, February 2001, Paris by Allan Harris, on Flickr

Slide copies, February 2001, Paris by Allan Harris, on Flickr

Slide copies, February 2001, Paris by Allan Harris, on Flickr

Slide copies, February 2001, Paris by Allan Harris, on Flickr

Slide copies, February 2001, Paris by Allan Harris, on Flickr

Brunette beauty in shorts by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Blonde beauty in miniskirt by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Cohabitation by André Fantelindeux, on Flickr

Paris Tour Eiffel by Albert A T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Avenue des Champs Elysée by Lionel NOËL, on Flickr

Panthéon view from Jardin du Luxembourg by Frank Lammel, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Lockdown Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Lockdown Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

May 11, 2017: Champ de Mars by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Two charming office workers at noon by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Confinement - sport masqué by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Cécile. by Nicolas, on Flickr

Paris. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris under lockdown - Unusual blue sky by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown - Unusual blue sky by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown - Unusual blue sky by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown - Unusual blue sky by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown - Unusual blue sky by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Cityscoot project by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Panthéon view from Jardin du Luxembourg by Frank Lammel, on Flickr

Confinement - regard by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Beautiful blonde office worker taking a break by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Blonde OR Brunette...Blonde AND Brunette ? 5 by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0571 by Freddy AUCAGOS, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown - Unusual blue sky by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Blonde beauty in shorts by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Brunette beauty in Denim shorts by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Place des Abbesses, le jour d&#x27;après by Guillaume Birraux, on Flickr

eiffel-tower-2560x1440-france-paris-4k-5k-18568 by Joshi Minh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

p2005_NewParis-048.jpg by Axel Pailleau, on Flickr

Musée d&#x27;Orsay, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

SquaredSpace by Matt Reynolds, on Flickr

Panthéon view from Jardin du Luxembourg by Frank Lammel, on Flickr

Palais de Chaillot by Curtis Hilbun, on Flickr

Waves of Seine by Marko Ivezic, on Flickr

Pont de la Tournelle &amp; Quai de Béthune, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Anti-covid19 measurement: Flowers by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Summer day in Paris. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

As the Light Falls, Paris by David Mapletoft, on Flickr

Cloudy day in Paris. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

PARIS by Adem Doğan, on Flickr

Photo by Chris Smart, on Flickr

Photo by Chris Smart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brunette beauty with perfect curves by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Brunette beauty in tight jeans with perfect curves by Angel Dust, on Flickr

2019-France-Paris-P8253055 by Norman A., on Flickr

Flight Paris-Vnukovo by Dmitry, on Flickr

Lockdown Nostalgy by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

2019-France-Paris-P8232651 by Norman A., on Flickr

Brunette beauty wearing only a short man&#x27;s shirt 2 by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Redhead wonder having a break at noon by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Two beauties having a break at noon by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Place du Panthéon by Duccio Pugliese, on Flickr

La Maison Rose. by Pascal, on Flickr

Le Pont Neuf by Duccio Pugliese, on Flickr

2019-France-Paris-P8232650 by Norman A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Space Invader - PA_0251 by paul nine-o, on Flickr

Space Invader - PA_0240 by paul nine-o, on Flickr

Space Invader - PA_0232 by paul nine-o, on Flickr

Space Invader - PA_0227 by paul nine-o, on Flickr

Space Invader - PA_0226 by paul nine-o, on Flickr

Memories of the roof of Notre Dame de Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Lovers by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

A tanned beauty in Denim miniskirt in front of me ...3 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Paris, France by Rolta Films, on Flickr

Notre_Dame-4 by Paolo Pellicioli, on Flickr

Rue Mouffetard, Paris V by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

&#x27;This backless dress is fine for the picture, but now I&#x27;m cold !&#x27; by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Princess by day by Mathieu JV, on Flickr

Paris #42 by Tim Knifton, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris, France by Rolta Films, on Flickr

Pyramide du Louvre by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

Île Saint-Louis &amp; Pont d&#x27;Arcole, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bassin de l&#x27;Arsenal by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Pulling into Gare d&#x27;Austerlitz by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Hôtel de Ville by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Paris View by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Les Trois Grâces by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Rue Bobillot, Paris XIII by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Memories of the roof of Notre Dame de Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Beautiful office worker with bare shoulders at non by Angel Dust, on Flickr

The Musée d&#x27;Orsay - 2 by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

[Paris] French people coping with the virus and street lettering by Guillemette van den Broek d&#x27;Obrenan, on Flickr

[Paris] French people coping with the virus and street lettering by Guillemette van den Broek d&#x27;Obrenan, on Flickr

Charming office worker having a break at noon by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Stetson University, on Flickr

Paris, France: Lourve by Stetson University, on Flickr

Dancing on the Quai by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Montmartre by leif eurenius, on Flickr

That One Night in Paris... by Omar, on Flickr

French architecture by Anna Słupianek, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Sacré-Coeur, Tour Eiffel &amp; Seine Musicale, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Panthéon view from Jardin du Luxembourg by Frank Lammel, on Flickr

In front of the trocadero - On the Eiffel Tower - Paris by Pierre Collette, on Flickr

Seine River Ramp by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris ville lumière. by pierre, on Flickr

Moscou - Paris by LMphoto23, on Flickr

Paris Passerelle Debully by Didier Ensarguex, on Flickr

Untitled by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

Paris Pont Alexandre III 3 by Didier Ensarguex, on Flickr

Walking Paris. by Mario Gonzalez Leyva, on Flickr

Paris Archiecture by GR Photography, on Flickr

Paris 7e - Pont du Carrousel by Philippe Charles, on Flickr

Look à Paris by Toniotof, on Flickr

Toit Parisien by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Paris 1er - Place du Carrousel by Philippe Charles, on Flickr

&#x27;I am doing an exercise that allows me to strengthen the quadriceps and abs&#x27; by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

&#x27;Excellent idea to bring coffee today !&#x27; by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Sitting girl listening to music from smartphone by Urban Safari, on Flickr

P6011985adfstt by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Jacaranda by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Cityscoot project by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Jacaranda by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Jacaranda by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Galerie Vero Dodat by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Toit Parisien by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Les Tuileries by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

Post-confinement Paris by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beauty in scooter by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Two Mediterranean beauties 2 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Place de Furstenberg by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Paris by chuck patterson, on Flickr

Paris by chuck patterson, on Flickr

Paris by chuck patterson, on Flickr

Paris by chuck patterson, on Flickr

Paris by chuck patterson, on Flickr

Paris by chuck patterson, on Flickr

Avedon by Michael May, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower - Paris by DaleM, on Flickr

Proformer on the Bridge by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Remaining photo from a series posted in 2018 3 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

La Maison Rose by GR Photography, on Flickr

Març_0506 by Joan, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

15 more days to the reopening of parks and gardens by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Rue de Paris by Eva Kurkjian, on Flickr

P6011990ttt by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Hurray, the lockdown is finally over ! by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palais Garnier, Paris, France by Richard Silver, on Flickr

European Tour: Paris, France💑❤🙏 by Sue Zaguirre, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou by Raymond Cunningham, on Flickr

Bikelife by Simon Foucher, on Flickr

Bridge from Paris by Jean-Michel Priaux, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Març_0511 by Joan, on Flickr

Sunrise in Paris Montmartre by GR Photography, on Flickr

ParisExVol.06 by Marrian St. James, on Flickr

Arriving Into Paris. by ManOfYorkshire, on Flickr

Remaining photo from a series posted in 2018 ( 1 ) by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Place de la Concorde. Paris, France by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde. Paris, France by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde. Paris, France by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde. Paris, France by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Seine by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

paris eiffel tower french architecture Cartoon by Susan Huston, on Flickr

P5281187 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

Sitting by the Seine by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

For a Minute There, I Lost Myself by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

First photos of beauty taken since March 3, 2020 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Meeting at the metro by Gerry Walden, on Flickr

P5281077 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5281145 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blond girl with bird tattoo on shoulder by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris Covid walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris Covid walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris Covid walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris Covid walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris Covid walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris Covid walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris by Jenniré Narváez, on Flickr

P5303857 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

From the top by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Brunette beauty in tight jeans &amp; plateform shoes by Angel Dust, on Flickr

P5303841dfstt by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

Girl with skateboard by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Patrouille de France and Red Arrows fly past over Paris this morning by Pierre Spotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Quentin Dumas, on Flickr

Untitled by Will Wilson, on Flickr

Wonderfull Sky by julia larrigue, on Flickr

Paris, France by Mel Surdin Photography, on Flickr

Cérémonies d&#x27;hommage pour les 80 ans de l&#x27;appel du 18 juin 1940 du général de Gaulle by Boaz Guttman בועז גוטמן Боаз Гутман بوعز جوتمان, on Flickr

Cérémonies d&#x27;hommage pour les 80 ans de l&#x27;appel du 18 juin 1940 du général de Gaulle by Boaz Guttman בועז גוטמן Боаз Гутман بوعز جوتمان, on Flickr

Cérémonies d&#x27;hommage pour les 80 ans de l&#x27;appel du 18 juin 1940 du général de Gaulle by Boaz Guttman בועז גוטמן Боаз Гутман بوعز جوتمان, on Flickr

Tributes for the 80th anniversary of General de Gaulle&#x27;s appeal of June 18, 1940 by Boaz Guttman בועז גוטמן Боаз Гутман بوعز جوتمان, on Flickr

Tributes for the 80th anniversary of General de Gaulle&#x27;s appeal of June 18, 1940 by Boaz Guttman בועז גוטמן Боаз Гутман بوعز جوتمان, on Flickr

P5303882dsft by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

Two beautiful office workers at noon by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Paris_Louvre_20161021_0061 by Ivan Sgualdini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

still there by Albyn Davis, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III (2) by Jérôme J, on Flickr

Solstice noctulescent by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Noctiluques Parisiens by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Noctilucent clouds, Parisian solstice by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Noctiluques Parisiens by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Grue noctiluque by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Paris rooftop (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

Seine river walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Two beautiful &amp; sexy guests attend a Dior Fashion Show by Angel Dust, on Flickr

TRANSPORTATION by Paola Cintora, on Flickr

Pour la régularisation des Sans Papiers by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful office worker at noon 2 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Beautiful office worker at noon 3 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Beautiful office workers at noon 4 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Paris Aug 30 2017 by Duane Huff, on Flickr

Paris Aug 30 2017 by Duane Huff, on Flickr

Paris Aug 30 2017 Along the Champs-Élysées by Duane Huff, on Flickr

Paris Aug 30 2017 Along the Champs-Élysées by Duane Huff, on Flickr

Paris Aug 30 2017 Along the Champs-Élysées by Duane Huff, on Flickr

This is Paris by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

p2005_NewParis-033b.jpg by Axel Pailleau, on Flickr

Toit Parisien by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Lockdown Nostalgy by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr

Garden Hill, Hong Kong by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur basilica. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A beautiful guest attends a Chanel Fashion Show by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Seine river walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Fontaine des Mers et des Fleuves - Place de la Concorde (Paris/FR) by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

P5292102_01 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5303647dfat by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

Portrait of a young Turkish bride by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris Streets by Wayne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blonde beauty in miniskirt &amp; high heels by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Classy blonde wonder with bare shoulders in miniskirt by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Paris Covid walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris Covid walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris Covid walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Seine river walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Pretty black girl taking a selfie by Urban Safari, on Flickr

FBA_0731 by Guilhem Honore, on Flickr

P5302596_01 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5303623 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Two beauties at noon by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Beauty in Denim miniskirt at noon by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Març_0522 by Joan, on Flickr

Paris Covid walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris Covid walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris Covid walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris Covid walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris Covid walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris Covid walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Blond lady taking tan on the grass by Urban Safari, on Flickr

The Path Less Traveled by Gary, on Flickr

P5292073 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr

P5292116_01 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Three beauties waiting for a Dior Fashion Show by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Rahul Deo Photography by rahuldeo.in, on Flickr

Last Paris Covid walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Last Paris Covid walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Last Paris Covid walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Seine river walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Seine river walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Toits de Paris by Georges Madalinski, on Flickr

Vers la tour by kaneto974, on Flickr

&#x27;Stop play with the skittles, dear. Get up ! I want to take a picture of you.&#x27; by Urban Safari, on Flickr

P5292111_01 by Sherman Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montmartre, Paris, France by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

Chaos urbain - Urban Chaos, Paris, France by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel, Paris, France by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

Gare de l&#x27;est, Paris, France by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

Musée d&#x27;Orsay, Paris, France by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

Opéra, Paris, France by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

Rahul Deo Photography by rahuldeo.in, on Flickr

Candid portrait : A beautiful blonde tourist in Paris by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Candid portrait : A beautiful guest attends a Chanel Fashion Show by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Fashion Show in the rain 4 (Valentino) by Angel Dust, on Flickr

paris... by andrea linss, on Flickr

A la vie à l&#x27;amour by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Pique-nique en bord de Seine by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beauties on the stairs by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Beauty on the stairs by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Notre Dame Cathedral Along the Seine Paris France-617886e7 by Grant Linford, on Flickr

Palais Royal, Paris by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

Palais Royal, Paris by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

Palais Royal, Paris by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

Louvre, Paris by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

Tuileries, Paris by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

Rue de Ménilmontant, 75020 Paris by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

Beata Bilińska donne le dernier récital de la 10ème édition du Festival &quot;Chopin au Jardin&quot; dans le Parc Montsouris by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Fear of Paris by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr

Paris le soir by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A very sexy waitress by Urban Safari, on Flickr

566 - Paris en Mai 2020 - Place Gambetta by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Chaos urbain - Urban Chaos, Paris, France by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

Montmartre, Paris, France by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel, Paris, France by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel, Paris, France by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel, Paris, France by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

Opéra Garnier, Paris, France by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

No Car Go by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr

Last Paris Covid walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Notre-Dame de Paris by S.A.W. Pixels, on Flickr

Peering into the Beyond by winter duel, on Flickr

friendship at the riverbench by Alexandre Dulaunoy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Discreet seduction on the stairs 2 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Three tramps in cheerful conversation by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Due to the restrictions caused by Covid-19, when the indoor space is too small to allow profitable operation, bars and restaurants are authorized to extend their terraces free on the street by Urban Safari, on Flickr

France 2019 by A Pradit, on Flickr

571 - Paris en Mai 2020 - Bassin de La Villette en regardant vers les Orgues de Flandre by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Març_0524 by Joan, on Flickr

Along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Stare in the air by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr

Streets of Quartier Latin by elianek, on Flickr

A Carousel Spins In Front Of The Eiffel Tower by Les Taylor, on Flickr

Parisian Architecture by elianek, on Flickr

Along the building reflection by Pascal Colin, on Flickr

For a Minute There, I Lost Myself by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Backless_Dress-Black_Dress-Chanel_Shoes-Paris-PFW-Paris_Fashion_Week_Fall_2016-5 by Monja Wormser, on Flickr

Beautiful girl in silver tight pants &amp; high heels attends the Balmain show during the Paris Fashion Week by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brunette beauty in miniskirt &amp; pantyhose by Angel Dust, on Flickr

598 - Paris en Mai 2020 - Canal Saint-Martin, Quai de Valmy by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Paris-PontCardinet_605XLNormandie_20200702_427_4000px_DxO by Torsten Giesen, on Flickr

Paris, France by Dima Osin, on Flickr

20190718-009 Paris city impressions by Seimen Burum, on Flickr

20190718-018 Paris Place des Vosges Marais by Seimen Burum, on Flickr

Attention à la tête ! / Watch your head! by Christian G., on Flickr

Paris, la Défense, 4 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr

Last Paris Covid walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris Covid walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Mann by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr

People walking in Joachim de Bellay square by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Discreet seduction on the stairs 4 by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rue de Bellefond, Paris IX by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Wonder in leather minidress, tights &amp; boots. Remaining photo from a series posted in 2019. 4 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Saturday morning by David Blackwell, on Flickr

HDR-Photography-Reflections-Presetpro.com by Tim Martin, on Flickr

Paris, France by Dima Osin, on Flickr

Paris, juin 2020. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Paris, juin 2020. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Paris, la Défense, 1 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr

Péniche sur la Seine by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

20190505, MelleRomane, Portrait, Danse, Book, Modele, Lifestyle, Paris, studio by jessika leray, on Flickr

Untitled by Will Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PF5-034-15A by David Swift, on Flickr

Arc der Triomphe vom Eiffelturm aus gesehen. . . . #paris #visitparis #france #france #visitfrance #instatravel #arcdetriomphe by Ralf Naegele, on Flickr

Champs Elysses París France by mifpg, on Flickr

CITROËN SM by Trabantino, on Flickr

Paris by Екатерина С., on Flickr

Paris by Екатерина С., on Flickr

Paris by Екатерина С., on Flickr

Paris by Екатерина С., on Flickr

Paris by Екатерина С., on Flickr

Elle / Paris by Fabien Decombe, on Flickr

Vacances_180016 by Joan, on Flickr

Paris - Monmartre -7- by Jean-François GARBEZ, on Flickr

Back in the city 3 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Paris under lockdown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arches by Max Illednaj, on Flickr

Rue de Belleville, Paris XIX by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Grands Moulins (Paris, France)-205 by Mateusz MARCZYK, on Flickr

Grands Moulins (Paris, France)-200 by Mateusz MARCZYK, on Flickr

Grands Moulins (Paris, France)-206 by Mateusz MARCZYK, on Flickr

Grands Moulins (Paris, France)-210 by Mateusz MARCZYK, on Flickr

Folies Rouges (Paris, France)-115 by Mateusz MARCZYK, on Flickr

Saturday morning by David Blackwell, on Flickr

Paris-Saint-Antoine-Secret by TheWaysBeyond Paris, on Flickr

Péniche sur la Seine by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

L&#x27;enfant et le caneton by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Beautiful tourist in Paris 3 by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jardin du Luxembourg - Paris VI by Gilles T., on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg - Paris VI by Gilles T., on Flickr

Saint-Michel Metropolitain, Paris, France by Eric Plante, on Flickr

8ème arrondissement . paris by Ross Reyes, on Flickr

IMG_8688 by Dima Vesnine, on Flickr

Seine by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Nuages noctulescents sur Paris by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

The Open Road by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Rue de Rivoli - Paris by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr

Séminaire_SC_055 by France Olympique, on Flickr

alone in the city of lights by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sans Titre by regards parisiens, on Flickr

Friday morning by David Blackwell, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg - Paris VI by Gilles T., on Flickr

Paris, France by Cristina Popa Nistorescu, on Flickr

an art gallerie in the Montmarte neighborhood of Paris, France by Eric Plante, on Flickr

the Eiffel Tower and Alexander III bridge, Paris, France by Eric Plante, on Flickr

52 - Paris en Août 2019 - Boulevard de Bercy, sous les voies de la Gare de Lyon by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Bagatelle roses garden by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Elea : A wonder with a great look 3 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Canal Saint Martin by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Rue royale X 2 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Montmartre était déserte. Paris by JMG-Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Elea : A wonder with a great look 2 by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Notre Dame on Seine, Paris, France by Eric Hagemann, on Flickr

BnF_2 (Paris, France)-111 by Mateusz MARCZYK, on Flickr

Paris by Tim Wenger, on Flickr

Gare Saint-Lazare. Paris, France. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Morning in Paris. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Evening Street Scene in Paris _0211 by Howard Koons, on Flickr

Notre-Dame de Paris by James Pillion, on Flickr

Spring in paris by Olga Golovinskaya, on Flickr

When the sun was shining 2 by Angel Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beauty in pleated miniskirt, pantyhose &amp; flat shoes by Angel Dust, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg - Paris VI by Gilles T., on Flickr

Pavillon de la trémoille by Emmanuel Iriart, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jeff Bechtel, on Flickr

PF5-034-15A by David Swift, on Flickr

Panthéon-Sorbonne University by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

Paris at midnight by princess90210, on Flickr

Paris_Place de Furstenberg_6e Arrondissement by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr

Confinement - sport masqué by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Paris en fête by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Manon by Foto Spirit, on Flickr

Memories of the roof of Notre Dame de Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

city of paris, france by photos planeta, on Flickr

city of paris, france by photos planeta, on Flickr

Paris, France by Alvaro Almeida, on Flickr

Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

Parisian morn by Jim Nix, on Flickr

20204187 by sjef robroek, on Flickr

Institut de France, Paris. by Mario Gonzalez Leyva, on Flickr

PARIS - THE VIEW. by Miguel GLR, on Flickr

paris... by andrea linss, on Flickr

En noir et un peu de rouge by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Serious #209 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rue de la Roquette - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

76 - Paris Septembre 2020 - Pantin, au bord du canal après l&#x27;orage, Dock B au fond by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

IMG by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

IMG by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

Paris by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

A406 by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

Paris Pano by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Francisco Prado, on Flickr

On a gaigné by christian amoser, on Flickr

Serious #211 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

In the underground corridor by Pascal Colin, on Flickr

Départ by cephise.louison, on Flickr

PARIS Petits métiers des rues DSC07805 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

GraphyArchy-F00167 by Graphy Archy, on Flickr

La Madelaine by Levon Avdoyan, on Flickr

Paris France by roviell cablao, on Flickr

alabado sea el fútbol by christian oneto gaona para el documento, on Flickr

Place de la Bastille - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

IMG by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

Under The Bridge by cephise.louison, on Flickr

Paris France by roviell cablao, on Flickr

Paris France by roviell cablao, on Flickr

DSC00402-2 by Sonia Ancellin, on Flickr

Double Love from Paris by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

L&#x27;arc de triomphe de l&#x27;Étoile by cephise.louison, on Flickr

Serious #209 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

High Quality Image and photo Gallery of Kendall Jenner on Mar 8th 2016 Arriving at her Hotel in Paris by Kendall Fans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A wonderfull October Sky by julia larrigue, on Flickr

The Clouds Over Paris by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Paris, France by Levon Avdoyan, on Flickr

96 - Paris Septembre 2020 - Place du Panthéon by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Jardin d&#x27;agronomie tropicale by Betty_l0u, on Flickr

Paris France by roviell cablao, on Flickr

On a gaigné by christian amoser, on Flickr

Place de la Bastille - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris, the city of lights. The monument shines like a beacon each night with 40km of illuminated garlands made up of 20,000 light bulbs. by Alan Martinez_Streets, on Flickr

Place de la Bastille - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Harmony by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr

Sportives sur les quais by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Marche contre la fourrure by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Ivan Shynkarenko, on Flickr

hôtel de ville . paris by Ross Reyes, on Flickr

A wonderfull October Sky by julia larrigue, on Flickr

The Clouds Over Paris by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Paris 11ème - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place de la Bastille - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

PF7-004-0A by David Swift, on Flickr

Lily-Rose Depp in Street Outfit - Paris-05-22-2020-7 by MEVIUS REDMINT, on Flickr

Lily-Rose Depp Street Style - Paris-07-06-2020-1 by MEVIUS REDMINT, on Flickr

Kylie Jenner - Visiting the Louvre Museum in Paris-08-28-2020-5 by MEVIUS REDMINT, on Flickr

Louvre pyramid by Marko Ivezic, on Flickr

In front of the trocadero - On the Eiffel Tower - Paris by Pierre Collette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Bibliothèque National de France site François Mitterand by H. Cespedes Jr, on Flickr

Les yeux dans les yeux by Louis Paletta, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre, Paris, France 2020 by Julien Fourniol, on Flickr

Paris, avant que le soleil n&#x27;apparaisse by Gwenael Blanck, on Flickr

La Défense, Puteaux by Jean Chedid, on Flickr

Le dôme des Invalides by Francisco Prado, on Flickr

Panthéon by David Briard, on Flickr

IMG by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

Dancing with Silence by IAPB/VISION 2020, on Flickr

The Louvre by TWOE, on Flickr

UK adds France &amp; malta to Covid-19 14-day quarantine list by yash goyal, on Flickr

Madrid Walking Tour by Riviera Bar Crawl &amp; Tours, on Flickr

Place de l&#x27;Hôtel-de-Ville - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One morning in front of the Eiffel Tower - Paris - France by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Equestrian statue in front of the Eiffel Tower - Paris - France by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

The Seine and the rooftops of Paris from the Eiffel Tower - France by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Parisian rooftops from the Eiffel Tower - France by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Rooftops of Paris from the butte Montmartre - France by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Gray roofs of Paris from Montmartre - France by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Avenue de l&#x27;Opéra - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

DSC_6293.jpg by Alain THOMAS, on Flickr

Two girlfriends sitting on the ground in the square in front of the Pompidou Center by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Pont de la Tournelle. Paris, France. BW. by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Danser sur les Champs by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Lily-Rose Depp in Street Outfit - Paris-05-22-2020-9 by MEVIUS REDMINT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ISABELLE ADJANI by Eugène GILLET, on Flickr

París by Jon Gretarsson, on Flickr

Art Bridge Sunset by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Rue Laffitte - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

131 - Paris Septembre 2020 - les grilles du Jardin du Luxembourg by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Equestrian statue in front of the Eiffel Tower - Paris - France by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre, Paris, France 2020 by Julien Fourniol, on Flickr

Le dôme des Invalides by Francisco Prado, on Flickr

The Clouds Over Paris by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Marché aux Fleurs◾ Paris 4e - Mai 2020 - Déconfinement by Nassim Jaouen, on Flickr

Perdues sur les Champs by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Boulevard des Italiens - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

Amazing pics from a amazing city!


----------



## aramatrcx

*Paris* is not a city; it's a world.


----------



## christos-greece

D850_DSC_3740_20201012_032_4000px_DxO by Torsten Giesen, on Flickr

12 Septembre by T P, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale 2020 (in Kodachrome colors) by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Rue Jacob - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris - Place des Pyramides - Louvre by Carlos Afonso Pereira Coutinho, on Flickr

... by Gabriel Aguirre, on Flickr

Louvre by nyxania, on Flickr

yellow_vest_gilets_jaunes_acte 66_O_Roberjot_Paris_15_fevrier_2020 (076) by Olivier R, on Flickr

DSC09084-4 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr

Untitled by Marc Evers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, août 2020. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

19 - Paris Octobre 2020 - Jardin des Tuileries, Terrasse du bord de l&#x27;eau, le long du Musée de l&#x27;Orangerie by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

D850_DSC_3924_20201013_126_4000px_DxO by Torsten Giesen, on Flickr

Boulevard Raspail - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Assemblée Nationale by Obscureyeuxs, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde by Elia Mora, on Flickr

Paris, France by adl22, on Flickr

ISABELLE ADJANI by Eugène GILLET, on Flickr

París by Jon Gretarsson, on Flickr

Selfie sportives by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Rue du Prévost Paris by philippe Faure, on Flickr

Sur place by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Bio by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Two girls friends sitting in the Mandela Gardens resting after drinking tea by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Two girl friends, one standing and one crouching by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Blue Roof 2 by Artypixall, on Flickr

Paris Charles de Gaulle Airport by sumi!, on Flickr

Paris underground by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

20171006_175104.jpg by Guy Ripoll, on Flickr

Church of Saint Eustache II by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

La Défense Paris by Guy Breysse, on Flickr

43 - Paris Octobre 2020 - Jardin des Tuileries, Terrasse du bord de l&#x27;eau by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Ginger Fox 92 by vincent, on Flickr

fermée pour travaux by Kalzennyg, on Flickr

Autumn day in Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Sitting blonde girls chatting on the edge of the Fountain of the Innocents by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

53 - Paris Octobre 2020 - les toits du Louvre by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

51 - Paris Octobre 2020 - les toits du Louvre by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

52 - Paris Octobre 2020 - Musée d&#x27;Orsay by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

50 - Paris Octobre 2020 - les toits du Louvre by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

46 - Paris Octobre 2020 - Musée d&#x27;Orsay by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

34 - Paris Octobre 2020 - Jardin des Tuileries by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

47 - Paris Octobre 2020 - devant le Musée d&#x27;Orsay by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Pretty girl taking a nap lying on the seats of the Mandela Gardens in accordance with coronavirus precautions by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Sacré Coeur, Paris, France by Zsolt Kovacsai, on Flickr

Young couple of black lovers standing in the Mandela gardens by Urban Safari, on Flickr

20171006_175104.jpg by Guy Ripoll, on Flickr

Envol au levant by Gwenael Blanck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1747 by jcravenc, on Flickr

IMG_1763 by jcravenc, on Flickr

IMG_1953 by jcravenc, on Flickr

IMG_2456 by jcravenc, on Flickr

IMG_2738 by jcravenc, on Flickr

IMG_2852 by jcravenc, on Flickr

IMG_3068 by jcravenc, on Flickr

IMG_3460 by jcravenc, on Flickr

Rue de Rennes - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Men and women being fascinated by a rock singer by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Sunny Afternoon at Île de la Cité. BW. by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Photo de famille by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Red shoe by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shopping just after the rain by Joe Collver, on Flickr

Joan d’Arc monument, Paris by Cleberson Souza, on Flickr

Lost is Paris, France. by Mario Gonzalez Leyva, on Flickr

D850_DSC_4400_20201019_080_4000px_DxO by Torsten Giesen, on Flickr

IMG_2610 by jcravenc, on Flickr

IMG_2703 by jcravenc, on Flickr

IMG_2738 by jcravenc, on Flickr

IMG_2827 by jcravenc, on Flickr

IMG_3068 by jcravenc, on Flickr

IMG_3095 by jcravenc, on Flickr

A night in Paris by Marc Verdiesen, on Flickr

Selfie time by Marc Verdiesen, on Flickr

63 - Paris Octobre 2020 - sur le Pont du Carrousel, le Pont des Arts, le Pont Neuf, l&#x27;ïle de la Cité, la flêche de la Sainte-Chapelle et Notre-Dame de Paris by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

New Lime team by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

7DB3B7C9-7979-4457-A211-A51F65DDC800_1_201_a by Sofía Herrera, on Flickr

Arch of Triumph, Standing forever Tall, Paris - France. by HANNA ASTEPHAN, on Flickr

Autumn day in Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Paris, France. by Mario Gonzalez Leyva, on Flickr

Canal de l&#x27;ourq by Michel Lherm, on Flickr

RENAULT Twizy by TRABANTINO, on Flickr

Joan d’Arc monument, Paris by Cleberson Souza, on Flickr

D850_DSC_4400_20201019_080_4000px_DxO by Torsten Giesen, on Flickr

Bercy by Eric Cousin, on Flickr

Preparing the sale by Marc Verdiesen, on Flickr

Mutmut, roi du quartier by Kalzennyg, on Flickr

Rue du Faubourg Saint-Martin - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Photo de famille by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

En bleu by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

New Lime team by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

96 - Paris Octobre 2020 - la Seine au Pont Neuf by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Arch of Triumph, Standing Forever Tall, Paris - France. by HANNA ASTEPHAN, on Flickr

Autumn day in Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Autumn day in Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Autumn day in Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Autumn day in Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Autumn day in Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Autumn day in Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Rue Vavin ◾ Paris 6e - Juin 2020 - Déconfinement by Nassim Jaouen, on Flickr

flèche philharmonique by Bladsurb, on Flickr

Am-Pro by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Vie nocturne à Paris, place Beaubourg by Louis Labbez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by tomabenz, on Flickr

Pantheon de Paris by Dave Collier, on Flickr

103 - Paris Octobre 2020 - devant la Gare de l&#x27;Est by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Autumn day in Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Parisian Magenta by Alexander V. Kuznetsov, on Flickr

US$2247 – Cheap flights to Paris from Campo Grande – Business Class (Air France) by Torsten Jacobs, on Flickr

Avenue de la Soeur Rosalie - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

•Meeting people - Paris by Amanda Coutinho, on Flickr

Station Service by christian amoser, on Flickr

• Arch of Triumph- France by Amanda Coutinho, on Flickr

90 - Paris Octobre 2020 - rue de Turbigo, la queue pour les tests Covid-19 by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Bercy by Eric Cousin, on Flickr

Princess by day by Mathieu JV, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, septembre 2020. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

116 - Paris Octobre 2020 - coucher de Soleil rue de Turbigo by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Paris_the_City_of_Love_France_centrumphotography.uk-32 by S Stan, on Flickr

Paris_the_City_of_Love_France_centrumphotography.uk-35 by S Stan, on Flickr

Paris_the_City_of_Love_France_centrumphotography.uk-37 by S Stan, on Flickr

Paris_the_City_of_Love_France_centrumphotography.uk-1 by S Stan, on Flickr

Paris_the_City_of_Love_France_centrumphotography.uk-4 by S Stan, on Flickr

Paris_the_City_of_Love_France_centrumphotography.uk-7 by S Stan, on Flickr

Paris_the_City_of_Love_France_centrumphotography.uk-24 by S Stan, on Flickr

002396 by Dietmar, on Flickr

2CEFC00E-7214-4E6A-918A-ADC1BB5EF468_1_201_a by Sofía Herrera, on Flickr

The Eye of Paris ( Interiors ) . by Violette Nell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Tour Eiffel by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Bassin de l&#x27;Arsenal by Bruno, on Flickr

Notre Dame by Bruno, on Flickr

Facade Parisienne by Bruno, on Flickr

Bord de Seine by Bruno, on Flickr

Bord de Seine by Bruno, on Flickr

Opéra garnier by Bruno, on Flickr

The Trocadéro Garden by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Paris and the Eiffel Tower from the Arc de Triomphe - France by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Moon - Paris by Emmanuel G., on Flickr

Texting by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Cheerful #138 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Oh ! by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PF7-048-22A by David Swift, on Flickr

Those Parisienne Days - Louis Vuitton by Arman Mislang, on Flickr

Those Parisienne Days - Arc de Triomphe by Arman Mislang, on Flickr

Those Parisienne Days - Coolness along Champs Elysees by Arman Mislang, on Flickr

Those Parisienne Days - Peaceful walk along the River Seine by Arman Mislang, on Flickr

Those Parisienne Days - Eiffel Tower from Trocadero by Arman Mislang, on Flickr

París 1876 ch by Gaspar Emilio Segura López, on Flickr

Paris City Hall at Night by sumi!, on Flickr

Space Invader PA_1449 by Denis, on Flickr

Paris scenes #29 | The Basilica of the Sacred Heart of Paris, commonly known as Sacré-Coeur Basilica, is a Roman Catholic church and minor basilica, dedicated to the Sacred Heart of Jesus, in Paris, France. by Rosangela Perry, on Flickr

arms down by Bladsurb, on Flickr

Romantic Paris Proposal Ideas Violinist Playing During Proposal by Kiss in South of France, on Flickr

Paris France - Downtown - Seine River District at Night - Rain Evening by Onasill ~ Bill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18 - Paris en juillet 2019 - l&#x27;Arc de Triomphe by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Paris by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Paris, France. January 02, 2020. by Mario Gonzalez Leyva, on Flickr

Man in Black, Jardins des Plantes by Scott McCord, on Flickr

París 1876 ch by Gaspar Emilio Segura López, on Flickr

Streets of Paris by Brian Eden, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe | Paris city of light at sunset | Aerial View by Rosangela Perry, on Flickr

Hall of Mirrors by wideeyepanda, on Flickr

Passionate French kiss by Urban Safari, on Flickr

La plus belle Avenue du monde by Gilles Ferné, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe | Paris city of light at sunset by Rosangela Perry, on Flickr

202012_Paris-0014.jpg by Axel Pailleau, on Flickr

80 - Paris en Août 2020 - de la difficulté de manger des glaces quai d&#x27;Orléans dans l&#x27;île Saint-Louis by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

To Paris with Love! by Seongi Min, on Flickr

Montmartre by DENISBAUD, on Flickr

Watery Gods by Donna Brittain, on Flickr

DSC_0230_PL4 by herve.ramboz, on Flickr

. by Marie Noëlle Taine, on Flickr

Palais Garnier, Paris, France by Stephen Wheeler, on Flickr

ciel de Paris 02 by joel.cayos, on Flickr

it&#x27;s been a while... by Andrew.King, on Flickr

Backless_Dress-Black_Dress-Chanel_Shoes-Paris-PFW-Paris_Fashion_Week_Fall_2016-5 by Monja Wormser, on Flickr

The Devil is a Pastry Chef by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr

Cartes by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Untitled by Bruno Lapeyre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Asian dance troupe wearing Scottish fabrics by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Troupe de danse asiatique portant des tissus écossais by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Quand la Tour Eiffel veille sur les tours by roguier photos, on Flickr

Paris Les Invalides Golden Dome by Alfredo Horacio Conconi, on Flickr

ciel de Paris 04 by joel.cayos, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Rolf Willig, on Flickr

On va bientôt pouvoir y retrouver tout - la Samaritaine by roguier photos, on Flickr

looking out by Andrew.King, on Flickr

Twinkle twinkle little star by For.me.it&#x27;s.you, on Flickr

Women in Paris by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sur les marches de la Grande Arche by roguier photos, on Flickr

Rendez-vous sur la Grande Arche en terrasse by roguier photos, on Flickr

Ghost town by roguier photos, on Flickr

Coeur Défense du haut de la Grande Arche by roguier photos, on Flickr

La Défense - De la Grande Arche à la Tour Montparnasse by roguier photos, on Flickr

La Défense - Au delà de la Grande Arche by roguier photos, on Flickr

La Défense - Les hommes de la Société Générale by roguier photos, on Flickr

La Defense by John Berger, on Flickr

Sexy dance troupe wearing latex trousers by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Sexy dance group wearing latex trousers by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris by Dennis Diatel Photography, on Flickr

La Seine by Brian Eden, on Flickr

Going in Style by Kreativelens Photography, on Flickr

Space Invader PA_673 by Denis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Gare de Lyon by Andrei Aldanau, on Flickr

Pont de Bir-Hakeim by erichudson78, on Flickr

_DSM1842 by HighlanderICT, on Flickr

_DSM1903 by HighlanderICT, on Flickr

_DSM1907 by HighlanderICT, on Flickr

_DSM1926 by HighlanderICT, on Flickr

_DSM1838 by HighlanderICT, on Flickr

_DSM1572 by HighlanderICT, on Flickr

SPL1675402_022 by Babe Television, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe | Paris city of light at sunset | Aerial View by Rosangela Perry, on Flickr

Space Invader PA_296 by Denis, on Flickr

Place du Louvre by steve warson, on Flickr

Rond by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP3515_DxO by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Saint Louis island by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

P4071708 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

_DSM1241 by HighlanderICT, on Flickr

_DSM1907 by HighlanderICT, on Flickr

_DSM1926 by HighlanderICT, on Flickr

DSCN3058 by HighlanderICT, on Flickr

_DSM1838 by HighlanderICT, on Flickr

_DSM1903 by HighlanderICT, on Flickr

IMG_2651 by HighlanderICT, on Flickr

IMG_20141031_122014 by HighlanderICT, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by Donna Brittain, on Flickr

Sexy dance group wearing latex trousers by Urban Safari, on Flickr

People practicing Qi Gong gymnastics outdoors by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

113 - Paris en juillet 2019 - Notre-Dame de Paris et son échafaudage by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Paris balades IMG_20201215_161620 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower from Pont des Invalides by Peter Albion, on Flickr

Les Invalides dome by Peter Albion, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by Peter Albion, on Flickr

Les Invalides by Peter Albion, on Flickr

Grand Palais by Peter Albion, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by Peter Albion, on Flickr

Girl who took off her shoes to better enjoy the last autumn sun by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris confinement2 - 22 by Olivier Autissier, on Flickr

Like in Paris by Anastasiia Fesiura, on Flickr

For a Minute There, I Lost Myself by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

The dressing of the model by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Wonderful model posing in red evening dress by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fashion week Paris by J-Marie BOYER, on Flickr

Good time by Jonathan Nardi, on Flickr

Say Cheese! by tonyboyajian, on Flickr

Paris by Chris Photo06, on Flickr

Montmartre by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr

Montmartre by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr

Montmartre by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr

Paris by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr

Paris by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr

Paris by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr

Paris by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœr by Philip Heuston, on Flickr

Le Pont des Arts en hiver. by Pascal, on Flickr

Tolbiac bridge by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

PARIS.371 by jose luis gil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, juste en passant - 19 by Olivier Autissier, on Flickr

Notre-Dame by Florent Lamoureux, on Flickr

Grands magasins 50_DxO by kahnph, on Flickr

Grands Magasins 135_DxO by kahnph, on Flickr

Paris - grands magasins - 523 _DxO by kahnph, on Flickr

Paris - grands magasins - 528 _DxO by kahnph, on Flickr

Paris - grands magasins - 534 _DxO by kahnph, on Flickr

Paris - grands magasins - 541 _DxO by kahnph, on Flickr

Paris by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr

Paris, October 2020 by Yannick Faham, on Flickr

Transport, RER D, B&amp;W, 10 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr

Untitled by Alain Bachellier, on Flickr

Louis Philippe bridge by hassan bensliman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5910 by API abroad, on Flickr

La Défense by Joufflu, on Flickr

721 by Udain Tomar, on Flickr

Dawn with a view of the Eiffel Tower by Quillas Atelier, on Flickr

unedited Paris 2015 by Miroslav Franc, on Flickr

P1010740.1_f - París / Paris by Raúl Waldman, on Flickr

I love Paris by Quadra700, on Flickr

Paris - grands magasins - 514 _DxO by kahnph, on Flickr

141 - Paris en juillet 2019 - Fontaine Saint-Sulpice by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

la seine by Florent Lamoureux, on Flickr

Le Pont Neuf et la bouée à la pointe du square du Vert Galant. by Pascal, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries by davidbreizh, on Flickr

Paris by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr

123 - Paris en juillet 2019 - Delicate balance along the Seine by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notre-Dame de Paris by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Good morning, milady by Quillas Atelier, on Flickr

IMG_4343-3 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

IMG_4369-3 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

IMG_4407 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

IMG_4319-2 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

IMG_5232-4 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

IMG_0064 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

IMG_0178 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

Le Paris des Arts - Le pont et l&#x27;académie - version noir et blanc by roguier photos, on Flickr

Girl lying on a bench with her head on her boyfriend&#x27;s lap by Urban Safari, on Flickr

IMG_4398 by API abroad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

boulevard-saint-michel-paris-france_48900680558_o by Qing Yu, on Flickr

pont-darcole-paris-france_48900573803_o by Qing Yu, on Flickr

#ReisenImKopf: In 80 Bildern um die Welt. by Helmut Spudich, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg, Paris, France by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg, Paris, France by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

Court d&#x27;Appel de Paris, Île de la Cité, Paris, France by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

Île de la Cité, Paris, France by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

Île de la Cité, Paris, France by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

Notre-Dame de Paris, France by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg, Paris, France by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

Le Paris des Arts - Le pont et l&#x27;académie - version noir et blanc by roguier photos, on Flickr

Untitled by Mayank Bhattarai, on Flickr

Fun in the City by Oleg S, on Flickr

Rue de Sèvres by Jean-Marie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris - France - @davi.spereira by Davi Pereira, on Flickr

Paris - France - @davi.spereira by Davi Pereira, on Flickr

Paris - France - @davi.spereira by Davi Pereira, on Flickr

Paris - France - @davi.spereira by Davi Pereira, on Flickr

Paris - France - @davi.spereira by Davi Pereira, on Flickr

Paris - France - @davi.spereira by Davi Pereira, on Flickr

Paris - France - @davi.spereira by Davi Pereira, on Flickr

Eight girls and a boy chatting against the fence of the Beaubourg museum by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Marche des libertés contre la loi Sécurité globale à Paris_O_Roberjot-005 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Paris by Lukasz, on Flickr

PARIS by Adem Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Buttes Chaumont - Passerelle by Elísa Daníelsdóttir, on Flickr

Buttes Chaumont by Elísa Daníelsdóttir, on Flickr

Buttes Chaumont by Elísa Daníelsdóttir, on Flickr

Buttes Chaumont by Elísa Daníelsdóttir, on Flickr

Buttes Chaumont by Elísa Daníelsdóttir, on Flickr

Parc de Javel - Serre by Elísa Daníelsdóttir, on Flickr

Paris - France - @davi.spereira by Davi Pereira, on Flickr

Paris - France - @davi.spereira by Davi Pereira, on Flickr

Avenue de l&#x27;Iena, Paris, France by liz christensen, on Flickr

Paris. Париж. by Yuri Pain, on Flickr

texting,googling,... by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Silhouettes on the Arc de Triomphe - Paris - France by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Pont des arts by Jean-Marie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Louvre Pyramid at Blue hour (Pyramide du Louvre) by natureloving, on Flickr

89 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - au bout de l&#x27;avenue de France by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

79 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - la vue depuis le sommet de l&#x27;une des Tours Duo au bout de l&#x27;avenue de France by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower View by Malorie Sautreau, on Flickr

Paris, France. (the Pont d &#x27;Arcole, the Paris commercial court and behind, the Conciergerie ) by Stephane Seco, on Flickr

The Lamp by julia larrigue, on Flickr

The waiting… by Quillas Atelier, on Flickr

COVID-19 Pandemic - France by International Monetary Fund, on Flickr

Paris by Chris Photo06, on Flickr

Fashion by J-Marie BOYER, on Flickr

Happy Runner by Je.T., on Flickr

MontMatre, Paris, France by liz christensen, on Flickr

8 mars 2018 by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Winter in Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

FRANCE PANDEMIC CORONAVIRUS COVID19 by Marie Josè Acci, on Flickr

90 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - au bout de l&#x27;avenue de France by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Louvre Pyramid at Blue hour (Pyramide du Louvre) by natureloving, on Flickr

The Lamp by julia larrigue, on Flickr

COVID-19 Pandemic - France by International Monetary Fund, on Flickr

Belleville by Elísa Daníelsdóttir, on Flickr

Pont Marie by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Porto - Les dessous chics du pont Dom-Luis by roguier photos, on Flickr

COVID-19 Pandemic - France by International Monetary Fund, on Flickr

Moi je suis tango by roguier photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nice girl wearing an red evening dress by Urban Safari, on Flickr

La ville fantôme // The ghost town by erichudson78, on Flickr

112 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - Quai de la Gare by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

110 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - avenue de France by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

111 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - Ministère des Finances, Quai de Bercy by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

114 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - Ministère des Finances, Quai de Bercy by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

108 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - Couverture des voies de la Gare d&#x27;Austerlitz by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

107 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - Couverture des voies de la Gare d&#x27;Austerlitz by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

ALPINE A110 by TRABANTINO*, on Flickr

Montmartre by n8fire, on Flickr

Winter in Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

A MAGNIFICENT AUTUMN VIEW EAST, TOUR EIFFEL by Bill Watson, on Flickr

PARIS by Adem Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nice girl posing with a scottish jacket by Urban Safari, on Flickr

148 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - Quai Henri IV by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

145 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - Quai Henri IV by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

140 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - mouettes et cormorans Quai Saint-Bernard by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

136 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - Quai d&#x27;Austerlitz le Viaduc d&#x27;Austerlitz by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

134 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - des Mouettes Quai d&#x27;Austerlitz by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

114 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - Ministère des Finances, Quai de Bercy by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Métro [Explore] by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

Les diagonales de la ville. Et toujours cette élégante arrogante. by Ivanoel Barreto, on Flickr

Paris . Centro Pompidu by eduardo pinto, on Flickr

Paris (left bank / River Seine (France). by Gary Eales, on Flickr

Paris-6.jpg by Nokin700, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

151 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - la pointe aval de l&#x27;Île Saint-Louis by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

150 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - le Pont de Sully by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

153 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - Notre-Dame de Paris et sa grue géante by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

154 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - entre deux îles, l&#x27;Hôtel de Ville by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

155 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - Notre-Dame de Paris et ses échafaudages by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

156 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - Notre-Dame de Paris et ses échafaudages by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

The Mars Field by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

ᴛʜᴇ ᴄɪᴛʏ ᴏғ ʟɪɢʜᴛs by mike | MKvip.photo, on Flickr

Les boxeurs du square de Bretagne by Guillaume Birraux, on Flickr

The wedding by Jeremy P Stewardson, on Flickr

Walkyries by Kirill Reinhart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Les Invalides from Eiffel Tower by Peter Albion, on Flickr

Lake - Paris - France by Amanda Coutinho, on Flickr

Cloudy day - Paris by Amanda Coutinho, on Flickr

Telescópio 🔭 by Amanda Coutinho, on Flickr

France by Amanda Coutinho, on Flickr

Trocadero from Eiffel Tower by Peter Albion, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower from Trocadero by Peter Albion, on Flickr

Winter sunset in Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Paris police by Donald, on Flickr

Manifestation de l&#x27;Education Nationale by dprezat, on Flickr

Rue de Rivoli by davidbreizh, on Flickr

Space Invader PA_186 by Denis, on Flickr

Rond by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Winter sunset in Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

sentinelles by Bladsurb, on Flickr

Arc Parisien by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Lake - Paris - France by Amanda Coutinho, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Peter Albion, on Flickr

Les Invalides from Eiffel Tower by Peter Albion, on Flickr

Grand Palais from Eiffel Tower by Peter Albion, on Flickr

View from New Hotel Candide by Peter Albion, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower from Trocadero by Peter Albion, on Flickr

Champs de Mars from Eiffel Tower by Peter Albion, on Flickr

sol lavé by Bladsurb, on Flickr

Black lady with blonde wig and Dolce &amp; Gabbana accessories at the end of her photo shooting by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Ombre et lumière by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

along the white arcades by Pascal Colin, on Flickr

Sous le soleil by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Manifestation de l&#x27;Education Nationale by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Les &quot;voltigeurs&quot; avaient été postés à proximité de la manif by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

Les toits de Paris DSC08322 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Les toits de Paris DSC08362 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Les toits de Paris IMG_20210102_112441 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Paris balades IMG_20210113_160109 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Paris balades IMG_20201226_114711 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Verrières de PARIS IMG_20201228_113023 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

188 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - Place Gambetta by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Walking Paris by Vladimir Kud, on Flickr

Paris, France by Daniela Vandrey, on Flickr

2019-08-15 Paris desde Montmartre. by Eduardo Ortín, on Flickr

PARIS : WOMEN&#x27;S MARCH by filou, on Flickr

Paris by Gin-Lung Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Març_0649 by Joan, on Flickr

Març_0645 by Joan, on Flickr

Paris by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr

Hôtel de Ville Paris by Yannick Benassi, on Flickr

Paris, janvier 2021. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Marche unitaire pour les libertés+manifestation contre les licenciements/Samedi 23 janvier 2021/Paris by Marjorie Es, on Flickr

Paris - La défense by A la découvert de..., on Flickr

Gzup_8351 rue Vieille du Temple Paris 04 by meuh1246, on Flickr

Jaune Vespa by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Contre la proposition de loi Sécurité Globale by dprezat, on Flickr

Rainy Afternoon by mercenaryarek, on Flickr

Paris, January 2021 by Yannick Faham, on Flickr

Sous le soleil by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Le café d&#x27;Irina by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur by Jenniré Narváez, on Flickr

paris-france-at-night-black-white--3475-metroscapeCollection.jpg by Jason Wilson, on Flickr

Paris by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr

Panthéon, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

P1010740.1_f - París / Paris by Raúl Waldman, on Flickr

Paris, janvier 2021. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

by Stesi by Man - Art is Life / Duck 4 Life, on Flickr

Sunset over Montmartre by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Sunset in Montmartre by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Always so different at the Eiffel Tower in Paris ..... by julia larrigue, on Flickr

Addiction n°22 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Paris, France by Alvaro Almeida, on Flickr

Paris, France by IBRAHIM ALNAMI, on Flickr

Paris, France by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Paris, France by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Passerelle Ivry-Charenton by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Paris, France, 2021 by Olivier Schram, on Flickr

PARIS by Adem Doğan, on Flickr

Paris by barnyz, on Flickr

Paris, France by Luka Skracic, on Flickr

Marche des libertés et gilets jaunes_30_janvier_2021_O_Roberjot-364 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Physical fitness enthusiasts at work during the second Lockdown by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Séance photo // Photo shooting by erichudson78, on Flickr

Untitled by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Along the Seine / Quai des Tuileries / Pont Royal / Pavillon de Flore / Sacre Coeur / La Seine by Rita Crane, on Flickr

LRCC_ParisKelbyDay2_jun2019_273-Edit by Claire Jones, on Flickr

LRCC_ParisKelbyDay2_jun2019_267 by Claire Jones, on Flickr

LRCC_ParisKelbyDay1_Jun2019_17 by Claire Jones, on Flickr

LRCC_ParisKelbyDay1_Jun2019_19 by Claire Jones, on Flickr

LRCC_ParisKelbyDay4_Jun2019_73-HDR-Edit by Claire Jones, on Flickr

LRCC_ParisKelbyDay1_Jun2019_35-Edit by Claire Jones, on Flickr

A late autumn afternoon in the Bois de Boulogne by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Marche des libertés et gilets jaunes_30_janvier_2021_O_Roberjot-503 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Le Louvre by Alfred Jensen, on Flickr

Winter light by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Audrey_ext87_1Dxo by Theopbr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Transavia France 737-8K2 F-HTVI Paris Orly - LFPO by Matthias Caroff, on Flickr

DSC06564 by Alex Pfeiffer, on Flickr

DSC06172 by Alex Pfeiffer, on Flickr

Passerelle Ivry-Charenton by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

20190613_194649 by Bruce Razura Vega, on Flickr

Paris balades IMG_20210113_160109 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

276 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - la Seine, le Quai d&#x27;Anjou dans l&#x27;Île Saint-Louis, le Pont Marie by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

275 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - la Seine, le Quai d&#x27;Anjou dans l&#x27;Île Saint-Louis, le Pont Marie by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

274 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - la Seine depuis le Quai d&#x27;Anjou dans l&#x27;Île Saint-Louis, vue sur le Quai des Célestins by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

273 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - la Seine depuis le Quai d&#x27;Anjou dans l&#x27;Île Saint-Louis by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

272 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - la Seine au Pont de Sully by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

271 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - la Seine au Pont de Sully by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Marche des libertés et gilets jaunes_30_janvier_2021_O_Roberjot-443 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Audrey_ext195_1Dxo by Theopbr, on Flickr

P1001461 by Freeeze, on Flickr

In the park by steve warson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Golden hour by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Croissant de lune by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Paris Defense (18) by Peter Golz, on Flickr

Paris Defense Esplanades (19) by Peter Golz, on Flickr

Paris Defense (22) by Peter Golz, on Flickr

Paris Defense by Peter Golz, on Flickr

Paris Defense (20) by Peter Golz, on Flickr

Paris Station Gare du Nord by tramways2007, on Flickr

Ma belle Parisienne by Anthony Clark, on Flickr

Depuis l&#x27;ile de la Cité by Guillaume Birraux, on Flickr

AF6223 | NCE-ORY | A320 • Economy Class | #AWP-CHR by AeroWorldpictures TEAM, on Flickr

Paris (left bank / River Seine (France). by Gary Eales, on Flickr

Women in Paris by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr

CHRISTINE PHUNG (Official Presentation Photos) – Paris Prêt à Porter / Paris Fashion Week SS14 Spring Summer 2014 – #PFW – September 24, 2013 – Photos distributed by Mainstream, via Vasco Pereira at Cristofoli Press by Mainstream, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

&#x27;Honey, next time dress yourself with more consideration for me !&#x27; by Urban Safari, on Flickr

&#x27;This backless dress is fine for the picture, but now I&#x27;m cold !&#x27; by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris confinée-15.jpg by Gwenn Dubourthoumieu, on Flickr

Le Passe-Muraille, Montmartre by Paul Mangeat, on Flickr

Art by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr

Paris Defense (12) by Peter Golz, on Flickr

LRCC_ParisKelbyDay2_jun2019_267 by Claire Jones, on Flickr

Tuileries Garden by Xiaosheng Zhao, on Flickr

Paris en rouge ©twe2018☼ by theWolfsEye☼, on Flickr

Kitzia_Gong Bath_02.06.2020-45.jpg by Gwenn Dubourthoumieu, on Flickr

Kitzia_Gong Bath_02.06.2020-44.jpg by Gwenn Dubourthoumieu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nôtre-Dame (Before April 15th 2019...) by Boris Trahin, on Flickr

Paris from Nôtre-Dame by Boris Trahin, on Flickr

Paris from the Eiffel Tower by Boris Trahin, on Flickr

Paris from the Eiffel Tower by Boris Trahin, on Flickr

Viaduc du métro du pont Bir-Hakeim by Bruno, on Flickr

GRUAU Microbus by TRABANTINO*, on Flickr

292 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - Passage des Gravilliers by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Kitzia_15.01.2020-3.jpg by Gwenn Dubourthoumieu, on Flickr

Paris Aug 27 2017 1-400s f7.1 iso 100 by Duane Huff, on Flickr

A rainy weekend by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr

In the park by steve warson, on Flickr

On the top by Axella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Champs Elysees by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Paris France by Seongi Min, on Flickr

Paris from the Eiffel Tower by Boris Trahin, on Flickr

Centre Culturel Russe by Paul Mangeat, on Flickr

Place du Tertre, Montmartre by Paul Mangeat, on Flickr

Vitraux de la Sainte Chapelle by Paul Mangeat, on Flickr

Le Bateau Ivre by Paul Mangeat, on Flickr

Trompe l&#x27;Oeil by Paul Mangeat, on Flickr

Le Grand Escalier, Opéra Garnier by Paul Mangeat, on Flickr

Kitzia_Gong Bath_02.06.2020-42.jpg by Gwenn Dubourthoumieu, on Flickr

La Défense @ Sunset by redEOS92, on Flickr

La grande seine by roguier photos, on Flickr

subway by György Pécsi, on Flickr

IMG_7015 by Anhelos Gearran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7504 by Anhelos Gearran, on Flickr

IMG_24437 by Anhelos Gearran, on Flickr

Solitude // Loneliness by erichudson78, on Flickr

330 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - sculpture dans le Jardin du Luxembourg by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Sur la ligne de départ by Frederick, on Flickr

Paris France by Seongi Min, on Flickr

Quartier Montmartre by Valentin Boudet, on Flickr

Paris by faustonadal, on Flickr

Paris from the Eiffel Tower by Boris Trahin, on Flickr

Snowing day in Paris by julia larrigue, on Flickr

COVID-19 Pandemic - France by International Monetary Fund, on Flickr

Gare de l&#x27;Est - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NOTRE DAME 10 Février 2021 DSC08418 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

France Paris City view and Arc de Triomphe by alohastate709, on Flickr

France Paris Eiffel Tower shaddow and Seine river by alohastate709, on Flickr

France Paris Bassins du Champ de Mars and the city view by alohastate709, on Flickr

France Paris city view from Eiffel Tower by alohastate709, on Flickr

France Paris Eiffel Tower shaddow and Seine river2 by alohastate709, on Flickr

France Paris Bassins du Champ de Mars and the city view2 by alohastate709, on Flickr

Peniches anchored near the Alexander III bridge by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Winter sunset in Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Marche des gilets jaunes_06_février_2021_O_Roberjot-110 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Mariage by Valentin Boudet, on Flickr

Kitzia_Gong Bath_02.06.2020-34.jpg by Gwenn Dubourthoumieu, on Flickr

IMG_7012 by Anhelos Gearran, on Flickr

IMG_0431 by Anhelos Gearran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

01 - Paris en Février 2021 - coucher de soleil avenue Gambetta by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

361 - Paris en Janvier 2021 - le Pont d&#x27;Arcole, le Pont Notre-Dame, le Pont au Change et le Louvre au fond by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

364 - Paris en Janvier 2021 - sur le Pont Louis-Philippe by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

365 - Paris en Janvier 2021 - la rue du Pont Louis-Philippe by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

366 - Paris en Janvier 2021 - la Tour Saint-Jacques rue de Rivoli by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

357 - Paris en Janvier 2021 - Coucher de Soleil sur le nouvel échafaudage de Notre-Dame de Paris by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Stratus Undulatus over Paris by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Somewhere in France by Barrie T, on Flickr

Louvre by Garron Nicholls, on Flickr

Between the verticals by Pascal Colin, on Flickr

In the park by steve warson, on Flickr

Paris, novembre 2019. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, novembre 2019. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

Paris, France, 938 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, février 2021. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Paris in the winter sun by DELAVILLE, on Flickr

Morning after a Paris Rain by Alan Amati, on Flickr

Paris by Laetitia G, on Flickr

France Paris City view and Arc de Triomphe by alohastate709, on Flickr

Vacances__0178 by Joan, on Flickr

Notre-Dame by Valentin Boudet, on Flickr

Untitled by Theopbr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parfois, tout n&#x27;est pas illusion by Lucia Cysneiros Passos, on Flickr

28 - Paris en Février 2021 - de la neige dans le Parc Jean Moulin à Bagnolet by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

12 - Paris en Février 2021 - sur la colline à Bagnolet by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

11 - Paris en Février 2021 - de la neige dans le Parc Jean Moulin à Bagnolet by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

08 - Paris en Février 2021 - de la neige dans le Parc Jean Moulin à Bagnolet by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

16 - Paris en Février 2021 - de la neige dans le Parc Jean Moulin à Bagnolet by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

France | Paris by © Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr

Trocadero by philippe MANGUIN photographies, on Flickr

Tent City by SlowPathsImages, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur by Jenniré Narváez, on Flickr

Details from Eiffel Tower in Paris by Romeo Ninov, on Flickr

paris street by zoetnet, on Flickr

Paris street photography by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris at Dusk by Ross, on Flickr

Vagues Eiffeliennes by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Paris, février 2021. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

210123_ParisWalk-0002b.jpg by Axel Pailleau, on Flickr

210123_ParisWalk-0016b.jpg by Axel Pailleau, on Flickr

210123_ParisWalk-0021b.jpg by Axel Pailleau, on Flickr

202009_ParisDawn-0001.jpg by Axel Pailleau, on Flickr

p2005_NewParis-033b.jpg by Axel Pailleau, on Flickr

p2005_NewParis-037.jpg by Axel Pailleau, on Flickr

Vacances__0180 by Joan, on Flickr

Paris by Laetitia G, on Flickr

Details from Eiffel Tower in Paris by Romeo Ninov, on Flickr

NOTRE DAME 10 Février 2021 DSC08422 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

IMG_7599 by Anhelos Gearran, on Flickr

IMG_7601 by Anhelos Gearran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nice Brazilian girl posing by Urban Safari, on Flickr

PARIS by Anubisa, on Flickr

HAVING FUN IN PARIS by A&#x27;s.Gallery, on Flickr

Playing with the sun ... by julia larrigue, on Flickr

UFO Architecture by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr

The Louvre, Museum in Paris (1 of 1) by NIL (All Images Copyright ©), on Flickr

Louvre 2011 Revised by David Bramhall, on Flickr

Rue de Rivoli by dprezat, on Flickr

Rue de Rivoli by dprezat, on Flickr

Rue de Rivoli - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Les bulles de l&#x27;hôtel de ville by roguier photos, on Flickr

PARIGI. CHIESA DE LA MADALEINE. by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

Paris street photography by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Rue de Rivoli by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Porte Saint-Denis, Paris X by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Paris by Danny VB, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

VUE PANORAMIQUE PARIS by Pascal Gaudry, on Flickr

Paris at Dusk by Ross, on Flickr

PARIS VU DE MONTMARTRE by Pascal Gaudry, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Thaïs d&#x27;Escufon, porte parole de Génération Identitaire by dprezat, on Flickr

La grande seine by roguier photos, on Flickr

&#x27;The Military School ? Just 800 metri straight ahead&#x27; by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Group of Brazilian girls by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris - Montmartre by Nick Annies, on Flickr

Parisian Mars by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Pont parisien by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

Viaduc du métro du pont Bir-Hakeim by Bruno, on Flickr

138 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - Quai d&#x27;Austerlitz le Viaduc d&#x27;Austerlitz by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

150 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - le Pont de Sully by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

142 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - Quai Saint-Bernard by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

148 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - Quai Henri IV by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

151 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - la pointe aval de l&#x27;Île Saint-Louis by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Temporary fencing marks a crane loading area on Collins Street by Marcus Wong, on Flickr

Paris by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr

Paris by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr

IMG_7599 by Anhelos Gearran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

First documented kiss of 2021 by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris, France by Alvaro Almeida, on Flickr

Paris, juste en passant - 31 by Olivier Autissier, on Flickr

Paris, février 2021. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Butte aux cailles by Florent Lamoureux, on Flickr

Parisian Sahara by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Paris in winter by DELAVILLE, on Flickr

Rue Thorel, Paris II by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

I have learned that there is more power in a good strong hug than in a thousand meaningful words. ~ Ann Hood . . . . . #Paris #level_bnw #Parisjetaime #Fromstreetswithlove #Capturestreets #Streets_storytelling #Grainisgood #Zonestreet #Lightbox #Gf_street by kartiksoni23, on Flickr

Paris Streets by Leonard, on Flickr

paris street by zoetnet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Girl on skateboard by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Gargoyle of Notre-Dame de Paris by Katalin Palfi, on Flickr

Paris by Richard Pilon, on Flickr

عبدالله بن زايد يلتقي إيمانويل بون المستشار الدبلوماسي لرئيس الجمهورية الفرنسية في باريس by UAE Minister of Foreign Affairs and International Cooperation, on Flickr

Les Olympiades, Paris XIII by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Les Olympiades, Paris XIII by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Les Olympiades, Paris XIII by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Avenue d&#x27;Ivry, Paris XIII by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

The Louvre by Levon Avdoyan, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower from the south bank of the River Seine, Paris, France. by Neil Cresswell, on Flickr

Parisian girls by StreetReality Photography, on Flickr

Balade à paris by Elizaveta P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sacré-Cœur at Night, Paris, France by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Place Vendôme, Paris, France by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

IMG_0578 by Travel Guys, on Flickr

Photography | Arc De Triomphe by Tim Martin, on Flickr

Paris by Richard Pilon, on Flickr

The Basilica of the Sacred Heart (Sacré-Coeur). Paris, France by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Paris, février 2021. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Paris, février 2021. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Locked Loves by monochrome silhouette, on Flickr

Paris by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr

ROLL DELTA 3200 by Le désastre, on Flickr

IMG_7676 by Anhelos Gearran, on Flickr

Punchy by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

gettyimages-1294355134-2048x2048 by Wide Belt, on Flickr

Les amis de la jeunesse by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

Marche des gilets jaunes_13_février_2021_O_Roberjot-003 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Long Exposure by julia larrigue, on Flickr

Traffic from the Arc de Triomphe by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Fin de journée enneigée by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

From the top by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Golden hour by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Snow in Paris by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Croissant de lune by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Walk by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Photography | Arc De Triomphe by Tim Martin, on Flickr

Coucher de soleil by Alexandre Crozet, on Flickr

Paris by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ROMANTIC COUPLE!!!!! by Glenn Carter, on Flickr

Girl feeding pigeons on the steps to the Jena bridge by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Courtyard of the Louvre by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Merveille pour enfants by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

Grand Palais éphémère IMG_20210220_113016 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur at Night, Paris, France by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

FACEL VEGA FV3 by TRABANTINO*, on Flickr

Marche des gilets jaunes_13_février_2021_O_Roberjot-063 by Olivier R, on Flickr

gettyimages-1300905797-2048x2048 by Wide Belt, on Flickr

Parisian girls by StreetReality Photography, on Flickr

Good time by Jonathan Nardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

stade de France by antares__, on Flickr

L&#x27;arc de triomphe de la place Stanislas, Nancy, Lorraine, France by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

Place Vendôme, Paris, France by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Interior of the Louvre by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Traffic from the Arc de Triomphe by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Traffic from the Arc de Triomphe by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Traffic from the Arc de Triomphe by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Traffic from the Arc de Triomphe by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Notre-Dame de Paris Gargoyle by Richard Pilon, on Flickr

Marche des gilets jaunes_13_février_2021_O_Roberjot-133 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Balade à paris by Elizaveta P., on Flickr

Nice blond girl in leggins posing by Urban Safari, on Flickr

When restaurants are closed, you don&#x27;t need to be picky to eat by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Torre Eiffel desde los jardines de El Trocadero (Paris) by domingo leiva, on Flickr

Conciergerie by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Paris, France. by Laura Kerekes, on Flickr

Paris, France. by Laura Kerekes, on Flickr

Paris, France. by Laura Kerekes, on Flickr

Paris, France. by Laura Kerekes, on Flickr

Paris, France. by Laura Kerekes, on Flickr

Paris, France. by Laura Kerekes, on Flickr

Luna llena y la Torre Eiffel en Paris (Francia). Ph: AFP by cosmobeat, on Flickr

Girls on the Bir-Hakeim Bridge by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Disconnected 181 by Richard Pilon, on Flickr

Paris, Montmartre, B&amp;W, 27 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr

Paris by Andras Szenasi, on Flickr

Quai de Seine. Paris in March. by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Palais,Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

Panthéon,Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

Panthéon,Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III,Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III,Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

Girls posing in front of the apartment where the film &#x27;The Last Tango in Paris&#x27; was filmed by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Jets Over The Tour De France by AmyCosmic, on Flickr

Paris Mono by Doug Sooley Photography, on Flickr

Paris by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr

Autumn day in Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pumps on the Bir Hakeim Bridge by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Château de Versailles by Letícia F. Terra, on Flickr

View from on top of Tour Montparnasse, Paris - France by Pasqual Demmenie, on Flickr

Palais du Luxembourg, Paris - France by Pasqual Demmenie, on Flickr

Seine, Paris - France by Pasqual Demmenie, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe, Paris - France by Pasqual Demmenie, on Flickr

Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III,Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

Paris, France. by Laura Kerekes, on Flickr

Young man being filmed singing on the Bir Hakeim Bridge by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

Looking toward Pailais de Chaillot and La Defense from Tour Eiffel by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Notre Dame cathedral Paris by george papapostolou, on Flickr

Stranger #16 - Claire and Danny by Raphaël Hénaut, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ready to take off by julia larrigue, on Flickr

Musee d&#x27;Orsay from the Pont Royal by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Musee d&#x27;Orsay and Quai Anatole France by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Musee d&#x27;Orsay interior by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Biblioteque Nationale by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Hotel Tubeuf (Biblioteque Nationale) by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Hotel Tubeuf (Biblioteque Nationale) by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Rue St Severian, Quartier Latin by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Quai des Tuilleries from Pont Royal by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

&#x27;... and finish the snack with a good coffee !&#x27; by Urban Safari, on Flickr

St-Sébastien-Froissart station by Letícia F. Terra, on Flickr

février 2021, Paris by Guillaume Guérin, on Flickr

RR Media E: [email protected] T: +44.7931.142.387 by William Stone, on Flickr

The Seine and Ile Aux Cygnes from Tour Eiffel by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Paris by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Louvre, Paris, France, 922 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Musee d&#x27;Orsay interior by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Musee d&#x27;Orsay from the Pont Royal by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Square Louvois 1ier Arrondissement by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Quai des Tuilleries from Pont Royal by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

The Seine from the Pont Royal by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

View of Invalides and Pantheon from Tour Eiffel by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Tuileries Garden, Paris, France, 1989 by Suslu sepet, on Flickr

RR Media E: [email protected] T: +44.7931.142.387 by William Stone, on Flickr

Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

Notre Dame cathedral Paris by george papapostolou, on Flickr

Amandine Petit, Miss France 2021 by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Space Invader PA_297 by Denis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris France La tour Eiffel support du soleil (sans trucage), the Eiffel tower support the sun without trick, Eiffelturm Sonnenstütze ohne Tricks. by Pierre, on Flickr

Xmas lights in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris, France, 904 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

(Explored) Paris, France, 910 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, 924 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, 927 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, 934 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, 937 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

RR Media E: [email protected] T: +44.7931.142.387 by William Stone, on Flickr

fevrier 2021, Paris by Guillaume Guérin, on Flickr

subway by György Pécsi, on Flickr

ml_0602 by Jenna, on Flickr

Eifel Tower by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red-haired girl with Covid mask eating sitting on the ground by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris France Architecture Hausmanienne du XIXe siècle, 19th century Hausmanian arcitecture, Hausmännische Architektur des 19.Jahrhunderts. by Pierre, on Flickr

Quai d&#x27;Orléans by Andreas Lanz, on Flickr

Paris France La tour Eiffel support du soleil (sans trucage), the Eiffel tower support the sun without trick, Eiffelturm Sonnenstütze ohne Tricks. by Pierre, on Flickr

Paris. Quai de la Tournelle. by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Paris balades IMG_20210225_095339 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Paris balades by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

France Paris City view and Arc de Triomphe Night view2 by alohastate709, on Flickr

France Paris City view and Arc de Triomphe Night view3 by alohastate709, on Flickr

Carousel / Hotel de Ville by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Black and White Photography Paris Louvre at Night by Tim Martin, on Flickr

RR Media E: [email protected] T: +44.7931.142.387 by William Stone, on Flickr

DSC02637 by Distagon12, on Flickr

Paris by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

&#x27;I am a French model, not a rapefugee !&#x27; by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Marche des gilets jaunes_06_mars_2021_O_Roberjot-031 by Olivier R, on Flickr

The Fountain of River Commerce and Navigation in the Place de la Concorde by Francisco Prado, on Flickr

Paris: Institut de France dates from 1661, lies on the Left Bank opposite the Pont des Arts by Graham Hart, on Flickr

&quot;Always the same but so different &quot; by julia larrigue, on Flickr

Sunset from the Hotel Claude Bernard by Levon Avdoyan, on Flickr

Paris, France, 1017 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Xmas lights in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Notre Dame by Leanna Pagano, on Flickr

Paris by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

_090419_Girl_On_Seine&#x27;s_bank by Francois Roland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

French architecture by Barrie T, on Flickr

sunrise on Paris from city of Suresnes by Loïc GODMER, on Flickr

Passage Gauthier, Paris XIX by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Bretagne, France, August 2019 1095 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

The Panthéon by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Paris_Voie des berges innondée_Photographes by Abdelhak AIT BELKACEM, on Flickr

Paris_Voie des berges innondée2 by Abdelhak AIT BELKACEM, on Flickr

Paris_Voie des berges innondée4 by Abdelhak AIT BELKACEM, on Flickr

Paris_Voie des berges innondée5 by Abdelhak AIT BELKACEM, on Flickr

Paris_Voie des berges innondée7 by Abdelhak AIT BELKACEM, on Flickr

Marche des gilets jaunes_06_mars_2021_O_Roberjot-049 by Olivier R, on Flickr

IMG_5204-1 by Patrick BIZOT, on Flickr

Streets of Paris by Johan Olsson, on Flickr

Paris by Gin-Lung Cheng, on Flickr

Paris-6.jpg by Nokin700, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lounging on the grass near the Eglise St Eustache by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

France_roll-09p_17 by Derek Carter, on Flickr

Main Entrance door of Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris. Ornate Facade with sculptures statues and gargoyles. France by Вася Пупкин, on Flickr

Solution ville by Marie Radulescaut, on Flickr

Eifel tower in the pink by Emmanuel Varnas, on Flickr

296 - Paris en Février 2021 - Le Pont Neuf by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Xmas shopping in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

French architecture by Barrie T, on Flickr

Bretagne, France, August 2019 1095 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Portugal v France - Final: UEFA Euro 2016 by Stanley Chou, on Flickr

Intriguées by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Piétons by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Xmas shopping in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

DSC02632 by Distagon12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC02638 by Distagon12, on Flickr

Louvre (Paris) by visol, on Flickr

Paris balades IMG_20201228_112241 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Paris balades IMG_20210102_110833 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Paris balades IMG_20201217_164435 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

PARIS STATUES IMG_20201217_165904 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Humour IMG_20210221_111040 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Portes et frontons IMG_20210215_114415 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

&#x27;Give me five !&#x27; by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Eiffel towers at the Eiffel Tower by julia larrigue, on Flickr

Paris by Alan, on Flickr

Street photo/Phantasmagoric Paris by sylvain lemaire, on Flickr

Intriguées by Jacques
Delaire, on Flickr

Space Invader PA_781 by Denis, on Flickr

Space Invader PA_893 by Denis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rue Montorgueil by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

329 - Paris en Février 2021 - Au-dessus du Port Debilly by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Perturbation de printemps by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

PF_0067 by David Swift, on Flickr

Paris balades IMG_20201228_112241 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Forum des Halles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Eglise Sacre Coeur, Montmartre by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

La Defense area by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Arc printanier by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Les Halles by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Palais Royal, Paris I by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Manifestation_feministe_08_mars_2021_O_Roberjot-233 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Photo by Chris Smart, on Flickr

Photo by Chris Smart, on Flickr

Photo by Chris Smart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Au Lapin Agile I by Carl Campbell, on Flickr

ᴛʜᴇ ᴄɪᴛʏ ᴏғ ʟɪɢʜᴛs by mike | MKvip.photo, on Flickr

Walk by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Pont Bir-Hakeim &amp; Tour Eiffel @ Blue Hour by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Tricolore II by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Pollution by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Notre-Dame by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Snowing by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Tour d&#x27;Argent / Day Version by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Shooting sur le Concorde Atlantique by J-Marie BOYER, on Flickr

Chloé by J-Marie BOYER, on Flickr

Louvre by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr

Paris from Montparnasse Towe by Jenn, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower 135/365 2019 by Lewis Foti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

UM de Regio2N TER Normandie à Bois Colombes by Kidian Edinguélé (Railway Gallery of Korom D.Théo), on Flickr

RR Media E: [email protected] W: https://www.wsimages.com by William Stone, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Asif Iqbal, on Flickr

021108-040F by kzzzkc, on Flickr

City Landscape, France by Hibiki Puru, on Flickr

Porte des Lions by Richard Pilon, on Flickr

The Arc De Triomphe, Paris, France. by BHC, on Flickr

France Paris - La Samaritaine by Jean-Louis POIRIER, on Flickr

Views-from-Notre-Dame-Tower--Paris-France-2017--DSC_5828 by Travelers-pm, on Flickr

Journée nationale intersyndicale d&#x27;action à Paris, le 08 avril 2021_O_Roberjot-12 by Olivier R, on Flickr

B-Near-Sacre-Coeur--Paris-France-2017--DSC_5597 by Travelers-pm, on Flickr

//#ReconnaissantParis 2020 by Julio César Mesa, on Flickr

//#ReconnaissantParis 2020 by Julio César Mesa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

&#x27;Look at this TikTok... Don&#x27;t you find it extraordinary ?&#x27; by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris, France by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

Blue storm by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Parisian storm, cold front by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Giboulées Parisiennes by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Extinction for Earth Hour by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Earth Hour, Parisian sky by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Spring colors, Parisian sunset by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Arc printanier by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Spring storm by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Bulle de bonne humeur by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Mathilde Panot by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panam, Panam, Panam. by Stephan Birlouez, on Flickr

252 - Paris en Mars 2021 - Place Edith Piaf by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Dry dock by Barrie T, on Flickr

Parisian storm, cold front by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Parisian Mars by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Vagues Eiffeliennes by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Stratus Undulatus over Paris by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Couleurs Parisiennes by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Marche des gilets jaunes_10_avril_2021_O_Roberjot-05 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Joan of Arc Statue in Paris by Ken Lau, on Flickr

021108-015Fx by kzzzkc, on Flickr

Photo by Chris Smart, on Flickr

Photo by Chris Smart, on Flickr

Untitled by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

254 - Paris en Mars 2021 - Place Martin Nadaud by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Blonde girl jumping rope by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Symmetry by Kelly D, on Flickr

Parisian Rooftops by Axella, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre Paris Tim Martin by Tim Martin, on Flickr

Sunset Paris by Alan, on Flickr

Eifel Tower by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Photography | Arc De Triomphe by Tim Martin, on Flickr

Morning after a Paris Rain by Alan Amati, on Flickr

Notre Dame, Paris by Dennis Diatel Photography, on Flickr

Attendre by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Photo by Chris Smart, on Flickr

Ladies&#x27; Gossip by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chimère by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Most famous by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Myst by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Louvre by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Cloudy by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Conciergerie by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

From the top by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

A Girl in Paris by Ron Brindley, on Flickr

Skateboarding sometimes can be dangerous by Urban Safari, on Flickr

happening chorégraphique by Bladsurb, on Flickr

street life at Saint Sulpice - Paris by Emmanuel G., on Flickr

Symmetry by Kelly D, on Flickr

Danse au Carrousel by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

BB 15031 Corail+ et VO2N 92 TER à La Garenne-Colombes by Kidian Edinguélé (Railway Gallery of Korom D.Théo), on Flickr

©Patrick Zachmann / Magnum Photos by Mécénat - Etablissement public chargé de la conservation et de la restauration de la cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris, on Flickr

quai de seine by Bladsurb, on Flickr

285 - Paris en Mars 2021 - à l&#x27;angle de la rue de Buci et de la rue Mazarine by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Spring in Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

2008-05-10 Street in Paris by Petr Beránek, on Flickr

DSC02797 by Distagon12, on Flickr

Marche des gilets jaunes_10_avril_2021_O_Roberjot-098 by Olivier R, on Flickr

subway by György Pécsi, on Flickr

Untitled by mathildsl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brunette girls in mini skirts, pantyhose and floppy knee boots by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Blond women negotiating a ride on TukTuk. by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Street of Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

285 - Paris en Mars 2021 - à l&#x27;angle de la rue de Buci et de la rue Mazarine by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Journée nationale intersyndicale d&#x27;action à Paris, le 08 avril 2021_O_Roberjot-194 by Olivier R, on Flickr

276 - Paris en Mars 2021 - le viaduc d&#x27;Austerlitz by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Symmetry by Kelly D, on Flickr

Convergence by Claude Attard, on Flickr

Paris Streets by Altan Cetin, on Flickr

Paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Spring in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Spring at champ de mars by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

paris..... by andrea linss, on Flickr

Paris&#x27; Street by Jonathan Adami, on Flickr

Photo by Chris Smart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Villette by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

La Villette by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

La Villette by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

La Villette by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

La Villette by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Spring in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

acier et pierre by Bladsurb, on Flickr

Paris La Conciergerie Quais de Seine 16 Decembre 2010 by Nasser AZLI, on Flickr

308 - Paris en Mars 2021 - dans le Jardin des Plantes, photos devant le Prunus en fleurs by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Muchacha en violeta palido by Carlos Abrego, on Flickr

Le vieil homme en marche by PHILIPPE MORIN GANET, on Flickr

Bronzette by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Gardez la pêche ! by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

White girls drinking, smoking and chatting by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by night by Felisberto Nóbrega, on Flickr

Untitled by victortsu, on Flickr

319 - Paris en Mars 2021 - le viaduc d&#x27;Austerlitz by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Les Olympiades by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Eifel Tower by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Photography | Arc De Triomphe by Tim Martin, on Flickr

Sunset Paris by Alan, on Flickr

Sunset. by edk7, on Flickr

Classic Eiffel Tower shot by n8fire, on Flickr

Paris, 2012 by jan.brunaes, on Flickr

Monuments by Magma Dou, on Flickr

Lanivia by Cyril Sonigo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

exercice by Bladsurb, on Flickr

April 20, 2007 by David Blackwell, on Flickr

Street of Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

La Villette by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

La Villette by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

La Villette by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

La Villette by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

La Villette by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

324 - Paris en Mars 2021 - sur le Parvis de l&#x27;Hôtel de Ville by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Париж весной by elkinaanastassiya1, on Flickr

Paris by António Alfarroba, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Las Bandidas by Kévin N (Keay), on Flickr

009_DSC07290 by Voitek Pendrak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

place des victoires by Maclesgeek, on Flickr

20140803 IMG_0058 by Mark Fein, on Flickr

April 21, 2007 by David Blackwell, on Flickr

Hanami at Les Halles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Hanami at Les Halles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Hanami at Les Halles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Hanami at Les Halles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Canal Saint Martin by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Canal Saint Martin by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Both couples by Michael Erimo, on Flickr

Skaters at rest by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Blonde girl jumping rope by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Six women sitting or walking on the Champs Elysées by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Theater Blues by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Hanami @ Les Halles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Hanami @ Les Halles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Hanami @ Les Halles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Hanami @ Les Halles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Hanami @ Les Halles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

La Villette by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Puteaux_La Défense_Tours Kupka_France by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr

Pieds nus dans le parc by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Barefoot in the Park by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris by António Alfarroba, on Flickr

Street of Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hamani aux Halles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Hamani aux Halles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Hamani aux Halles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Hamani aux Halles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Hamani aux Halles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

A Steampunk Station IV by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

City Theater Blues by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Louvre by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Notre Dame by LuxTonnerre, on Flickr

La Défense by LuxTonnerre, on Flickr

A piedi nudi nel parco. by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Girls picnicking on the Trocadero grass by Urban Safari, on Flickr

PF_0074b by David Swift, on Flickr

Génie de la Bastille @ Sunset by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Parisian Rooftops by Axella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont des Arts au printemps. by Pascal, on Flickr

Paris balades IMG_20210408_154112 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Near Parc Andre Citroen by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Near Parc Andre Citroen by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Near Parc Andre Citroen by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Near Parc Andre Citroen by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Near Parc Andre Citroen by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

A GOOD DAY AT THE EIFFEL TOWER IN PARIS FRANCE.UN BUEN DIA EN LA TORRE EIFFIRL EN PARIS FRANCIA. by MIGUEL ANGEL IGLESIAS DIEGO, on Flickr

Paris by Adrian Poe, on Flickr

Pont Neuf by Luiz Fernando, on Flickr

Vélos by bruno campion, on Flickr

Paris by Adrian Poe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6014 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

IMG_6227 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

IMG_6769-3 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

IMG_6251-3 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

IMG_5150-2 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

IMG_5126 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

Square et boulevard Jules Ferry, 11ème arrondissement, Paris, Île-de-France, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

Puteaux_La Défense_Tours Kupka_France by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr

Parisian sky, sunset Paradise by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Woman beating on a tambourine to protest the closure of theaters by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Two hours later the situation did not change at all by Urban Safari, on Flickr

IMG_6685 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

Couple kissing on the street while man alone is entertained with his mobile phone in a coffee shop by Ruben Vicente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eclus n°8 du Temple, quai de Jemmapes, canal Saint Martin, 11ème arrondissement, Paris, Île-de-France, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

Les Invalides (Paris) by visol, on Flickr

Overlooking Paris from Sacre Coeur by Andrew Shaw, on Flickr

Parisian sunset by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Pont des Arts, Paris, France. by Pascal, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by David Mulder, on Flickr

Notre Dame by LuxTonnerre, on Flickr

LANTERNES IMG_20210408_154151 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Frakkland_2006_0049 by Orvar Moller, on Flickr

Marche des gilets jaunes_24_avril_2021_O_Roberjot-130 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Canada by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Lizzie by Gabor Lenart by Lénárt Gábor, on Flickr

Elvira Backteman by Gabor Lenart by Lénárt Gábor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Le pont des Arts et la pointe ouest de l’île de la Cité, 1er arr. à Paris, Île de France, France by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

Le Palais de Justice de Paris, 1e arr., Paris, Île-de-France, Canada. Une vue à partir de la rue de Lutèce (4e arr.). Aujourd’hui siège des cours et tribunaux, il faisait partie de l’ancien Palais Royal, la demeure du roi jusqu’au 14e s., lorsque Charles by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

Le pont Notre-Dame et les façades nord du Palais de Justice et de la Conciergerie, île de la Cité, 1er arr. à Paris, Île de France, France. Ces édifices imposants faisaient jadis partie de palais gothique construit par Philippe le Bel en 1301-1315. Il dev by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

Le pont des Arts et la pointe ouest de l’île de la Cité, 1er arr. à Paris, Île de France, France by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

La place Dauphine et le Pont-Neuf, 1er arr. à Paris, Île-de-France, France by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

Le Pont-Neuf, 1er arr. à Paris, Île-de-France, France by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

IMG_6746-2 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

Marche des gilets jaunes_24_avril_2021_O_Roberjot-179 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Les 3 pigeons by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

France: Paris doors by Dim Lamp, on Flickr

Institut de France, Paris. by Mario Gonzalez Leyva, on Flickr

Rita Crane Photography: Sacre Coeur, Montmartre, Paris by Rita Crane, on Flickr

city of paris, france by photos planeta, on Flickr

Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

IMG by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

A406 by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

In front of the trocadero - On the Eiffel Tower - Paris by Pierre Collette, on Flickr

Under The Bridge by cephise.louison, on Flickr

Bien chargée by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

DSC00402-2 by Sonia Ancellin, on Flickr

Dancing with Silence by IAPB/VISION 2020, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Note Dame de Paris 🇫🇷 by Phoenix Foto, on Flickr

Cute Fine Arts student kneeling tying a shoe by Urban Safari, on Flickr

The Montparnasse Tower by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Bonjour Paris.. by Nithi Anand, on Flickr

Le pont Notre-Dame et les façades nord du Palais de Justice et de la Conciergerie, île de la Cité, 1er arr. à Paris, Île de France, France by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

Paris by Barrie T, on Flickr

Lifting by patrice Fummi, on Flickr

Street of Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Sunset Paris by Alan, on Flickr

Eifel Tower by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Rita Crane Photography: View from Montmartre, Paris / Le Dome des Invalides / Tombeau de Napoleon / by Rita Crane, on Flickr

La Défense @ Sunset by redEOS92, on Flickr

Panthéon, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

PF6-042-19A by David Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 9e – Rue Turgot by Philippe Charles, on Flickr

Night skyline of Paris by Michael Abid, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Joinville-le-Pont, France, Street Scenes, City Center, Paris Suburbs, Urban Renewal , Rue Paris by Tom Craig, on Flickr

Joinville-le-Pont, France, Street Scenes, City Center, Paris Suburbs, Urban Renewal , Rue Paris by Tom Craig, on Flickr

Paris, France, Construction Site, Building Renovations, Triangle d&#x27;Or by Tom Craig, on Flickr

Paris, France, Construction Site, Building Renovations, Triangle d&#x27;Or by Tom Craig, on Flickr

Paris, France, French Public Hospital, Hotel Dieu , Sexual health Center by Tom Craig, on Flickr

aris, France, French Public Hospital, Hotel Dieu , Entrance by Tom Craig, on Flickr

Pantin, France, Old Tenement, Public Housing, Paris suburbs, by Tom Craig, on Flickr

A few steps by Pascal Colin, on Flickr

Rue de Rennes - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Photographe en action by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

paris, france. by Christoph Meurer, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2019 1076 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2019_1032 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France 905 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France 1071 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France 1038 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France 932 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France by IBRAHIM ALNAMI, on Flickr

BB 26001 En Voyage + Voitures Corails Rémi à Paris Austerlitz by K. Edinguélé, on Flickr

Paris - France by Burkhard Kohnert, on Flickr

La haut ! by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Girl resting on the ground after a long run on rollerblades by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Three hip-hop dancers on the Seine banks by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris, France, Group Young Adults Cycling on Street by Tom Craig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Peace Wall, Eiffel Tower, Paris, France by Joe Price, on Flickr

Paris, mars 2021. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

PARIS BALADES IMG_20210525_143123 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Paris by Adrian Poe, on Flickr

La haut ! by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Passerelle des Arts_ by Paul VanDerWerf, on Flickr

Night skyline of Paris by Michael Abid, on Flickr

Old man walking by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Paris, France, Outside Hermes Luxury CLothing Store, Ave. George V by Tom Craig, on Flickr

Paris, France, Construction Site, Building Renovations, Triangle d&#x27;Or by Tom Craig, on Flickr

Trocadero by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Sinequanone by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr

Photo by Chris Smart, on Flickr

Photo by Chris Smart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trocadero Gardens by Maggie Kretzmann, on Flickr

Overlooking Paris at dusk by Maggie Kretzmann, on Flickr

Musee d&#x27;Orsay by Maggie Kretzmann, on Flickr

Untitled by Maggie Kretzmann, on Flickr

The Louvre by Maggie Kretzmann, on Flickr

MD Arrival at Palais de l’Elysée by International Monetary Fund, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris, France, New Build, Construction , University Paris, Sorbonne, 12th District by Tom Craig, on Flickr

Paris, France, Construction Site, Building Renovations, Triangle d&#x27;Or by Tom Craig, on Flickr

Portfolio - 17 by Jerry Watkins, on Flickr

Fortuna by Max Illednaj, on Flickr

Pont Neuf by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Las Bandidas by Kévin N (Keay), on Flickr

toit &amp; moi by M. (www.merlouche.com), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boy and girl running up a stairway in the Bercy park by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe | Paris city of light at sunset | Aerial View by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

Jardins du Trocadéro Aerial View #1 | Paris Street Photography by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

A Dôme des Invalides | Paris city of light Aerial View by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

The Avenue des Champs-Élysée Aerial View by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

The Avenue des Champs-Élysée Aerial View by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

Paris #2 city of light at sunset Aerial View by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

Trocadero Gardens by Maggie Kretzmann, on Flickr

Musee d&#x27;Orsay by Maggie Kretzmann, on Flickr

Place de la Républque - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

People resting watching others doing gymnastics by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Streets by Altan Cetin, on Flickr

Paris Streets by Altan Cetin, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Altan Cetin, on Flickr

Plaza Athénée by Altan Cetin, on Flickr

Novitec Ferrari F-12 N-Largo by Altan Cetin, on Flickr

Cute Citroen by Altan Cetin, on Flickr

Paris Streets by Andrew Dillion-Walshe, on Flickr

#Paris #Street by Fanny Poletti, on Flickr

Quai de la Tournelle. BW. by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Paris by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Lovers resting in the Park of Bercy by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Asian girls with smartphones by Urban Safari, on Flickr

People dancing Tango on the Seine banks by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fewer cars, more pedestrians in the renovated Place de la Nation by Urban Safari, on Flickr

The Place de la Nation after the new amenities by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Autumn in Paris by Shahzad Mashwani, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by Yayawol, on Flickr

Paris by Alain Poder, on Flickr

Paris by Alain Poder, on Flickr

Paris by Alain Poder, on Flickr

Paris by Alain Poder, on Flickr

Paris by Alain Poder, on Flickr

Paris by Alain Poder, on Flickr

Tel un fauve bondissant... by pierre, on Flickr

Dans mon pays on m&#x27;appelait l&#x27;Amour by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Alain Poder, on Flickr

Night, Eiffel Tower, Paris, France by Joe Price, on Flickr

Canal Saint-Martin by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

Paris at night by Francisco Prado, on Flickr

Belle Epoque architecture by Travelling Slonik, on Flickr

Paris, mars 2021. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

403 Bicolore by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Pont Neuf by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Space Invader PA_428 by Denis, on Flickr

May 2021 by JeroBau, on Flickr

Paris, boulevard Montmartre by Louis Labbez, on Flickr

Street scene at River Seine in Paris by chraachen, on Flickr

M0003936 by Jean-Philippe AMANS, on Flickr

M0003944 by Jean-Philippe AMANS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rue de Saint-Quentin - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Square des Batignolles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Square des Batignolles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Square des Batignolles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Square des Batignolles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Square des Batignolles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Buttes Chaumont by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

The Port de l&#x27;Arsenal directly linked to the Place de la Bastille by Urban Safari, on Flickr

The Seine River #3 Aerial View by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

Amelie_Defense-3 by MJM Photo, on Flickr

Muchacha en el Luxemburgo (Senado, París) by Carlos Abrego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parisian Sunset by Graeme Noble, on Flickr

The Parisian by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

ᴛʜᴇ ᴄɪᴛʏ ᴏғ ʟɪɢʜᴛs by mike | MKvip.photo, on Flickr

Pollution by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Paris from Montparnasse Towe by Jenn, on Flickr

Porte des Lions by Richard Pilon, on Flickr

Views-from-Notre-Dame-Tower--Paris-France-2017--DSC_5828 by Travelers-pm, on Flickr

Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

Extinction for Earth Hour by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Shooting sur le Concorde Atlantique by J-Marie BOYER, on Flickr

Spring storm by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Photo by Chris Smart, on Flickr

Photo by Chris Smart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parc Martin Luther King by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Parc Martin Luther King by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Parc Martin Luther King by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Parc Martin Luther King by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Parc Martin Luther King by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Gare d&#x27;Orsay Paris by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Parisian light by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Canal Saint-Martin by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

People taking full advantage of Port de l&#x27;Arsenal new gardens transformation by Urban Safari, on Flickr

E-Board BW by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Dans mon pays on m&#x27;appelait l&#x27;Amour by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montmartre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Montmartre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Montmartre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Montmartre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Montmartre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Magic candel by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

J. L. David Room by Bob, on Flickr

Gare d&#x27;Orsay Paris10 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Orage Parisien by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries by George Lagarde, on Flickr

. by Sonia Ancellin, on Flickr

. by Sonia Ancellin, on Flickr

Parisian Sunset by Graeme Noble, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montmartre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Montmartre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Montmartre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Montmartre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Montmartre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Montmartre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

176 - Paris en Mai 2021 - Ier arrondissement, jardin du Palais Royal by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

&#x27;Could you play me Paganini&#x27;s Guitar Sonata No. 12 ?&#x27; by Urban Safari, on Flickr

The Port de l&#x27;Arsenal directly linked to the Place de la Bastille by Urban Safari, on Flickr

paris, 2018 by Jenniré Narváez, on Flickr

Montmartre, Paris France 2019-05-21fghhj by moondoggie71, on Flickr

Paris, 2021 by Victor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sophie Turner X-Men Paris by Jose Peter, on Flickr

✅ 10039 - Madeleine (París) by Joanot Bellver, on Flickr

quelques minutes avant l&#x27;orage by Kalzennyg, on Flickr

Strolling in Paris by This.Usually.Works, on Flickr

Le Bouquet des Archives by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Montmartre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Montmartre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Montmartre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Montmartre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Montmartre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Montmartre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

String orchestra with singer and drummer playing in Place Dauphine by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Seine River by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Place de La Sorbonne ☕ by Pascal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La tour Eiffel by Yayawol, on Flickr

Palais du Louvre Paris by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jota @ BRAZIL, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jota @ BRAZIL, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jota @ BRAZIL, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jota @ BRAZIL, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jota @ BRAZIL, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jota @ BRAZIL, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jota @ BRAZIL, on Flickr

177 - Paris en Mai 2021 - Ier arrondissement, jardin du Palais Royal by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Space Invader PA_089 by Denis, on Flickr

les gambettes by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

String orchestra with singer playing in Place Dauphine by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Basilique du Sacré-Coeur by Fr Lawrence Lew, O.P., on Flickr

Montmartre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Palais du Louvre Paris13 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Palais du Louvre Paris14 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Palais du Louvre Paris19 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Palais du Louvre Paris22 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Palais du Louvre Paris20 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Palais du Louvre Paris24 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Palais du Louvre Paris23 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Montmartre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris-Buenos Aires Street by Rubens Neto, on Flickr

one evening in June - Paris by Emmanuel G., on Flickr

Double mètre XXL by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

3x2 by Nicolas #, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris-32.jpg by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

The Seine River #2 Aerial View by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

Paris-9.jpg by Rosangela  Lima, on Flickr

Paris-11.jpg by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

Paris-8.jpg by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

Paris-15.jpg by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

Vacances_180162 by Joan, on Flickr

Pretty girl wearing a pilgrim green cape by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Le Chat et les autres by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Paris scenes | Carousel | Paris the everyday | Paris Street Photography by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

Conversation by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Montmartre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Tilted by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

&#x27;So what ? Are you done, yes ? &#x27; by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Lovers on the Seine banks by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Domaine National du Palais-Royal by Roa!, on Flickr

Domaine National du Palais-Royal by Roa!, on Flickr

Domaine National du Palais-Royal by Roa!, on Flickr

Palais Royal Garden by Roa!, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre by Roa!, on Flickr

Étienne Marcel by Roa!, on Flickr

Étienne Marcel by Roa!, on Flickr

Rue de Beaujolais by Roa!, on Flickr

... by Gabriel Aguirre, on Flickr

Parijs juni 2003 (Frankrijk) ZW by Hans van Oostende, on Flickr

Buttes aux cailles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Place Vendôme by Roa!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Le Bonaparte by Roa!, on Flickr

Les Deux Magots by Roa!, on Flickr

Rue de Rennes by Roa!, on Flickr

Rue de Rennes by Roa!, on Flickr

Quai Malaquais by Roa!, on Flickr

Palais Garnier by Roa!, on Flickr

Grand Palais by Roa!, on Flickr

Pont des Arts by Roa!, on Flickr

Pont Neuf by Roa!, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre by Roa!, on Flickr

Sainte-Chapelle by Roa!, on Flickr

Paris, la Défense, B&amp;W, 9 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr

Paris by Adrian Poe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise by Bir Hakeim by IBRAHIM SEYAM, on Flickr

Hôtel de la Marine Paris3 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Hôtel de la Marine Paris2 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde Paris21 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde Paris25 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde Paris22 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Hôtel de la Marine Paris4 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Rue de Rennes by Roa!, on Flickr

Palais Garnier by Roa!, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre by Roa!, on Flickr

Parijs december 2006 (Frankrijk) ZW by Hans van Oostende, on Flickr

Domaine National du Palais-Royal by Roa!, on Flickr

Domaine National du Palais-Royal by Roa!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by victortsu, on Flickr

Paris Chinatown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris Chinatown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris Chinatown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris Chinatown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Butte aux Cailles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Street Art in Butte aux Cailles by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris Chinatown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

278 - Paris en Mai 2021 - VIème arrondissement, un toit haussmannien boulevard du Montparnasse by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Association &quot;Tout le monde contre le cancer&quot; ,Escale de la tournée Toques en Truck. Paris, France by Tout le monde contre le cancer Association, on Flickr

1990 by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr

Montblanc by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

118 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

View along Rue Laffitte towards Sacré-Cœur de Montmatre and Église Notre-Dame de Lorette, Paris, France by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

283 - Paris en Mai 2021 - le Sénat au bout de la rue de Tournon by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

The meeting, Eiffel storm by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

blue electric by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Parisian storm, blue light by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Fire sketch, Parisian meeting by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Bleu électrique by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Sweet sunrise before the storm by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

The National library of France (BNF) 🇫🇷 by Axella, on Flickr

Pont des Arts by Roa!, on Flickr

Paris by Adrian Poe, on Flickr

Banc à l&#x27;Etoile by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Conversation by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Masque rouge by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Glycine et touristes by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel by Roa!, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Roa!, on Flickr

Paris City Vision Tour Eiffel by Roa!, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Roa!, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Roa!, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Roa!, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Roa!, on Flickr

Pont d&#x27;Iéna by Roa!, on Flickr

An hour later two of the three girls who were conversing with the younger boy are still sitting in the same place by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Place du Tertre by Roa!, on Flickr

Tandem by Pascal Colin, on Flickr

Twin moons by [email protected], on Flickr

Pique Nique aux Tuileries by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, cité aux fleurs by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris, cité aux fleurs by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris, cité aux fleurs by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris, cité aux fleurs by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris, cité aux fleurs by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Place de Clichy by Roa!, on Flickr

Avenue de l&#x27;Opéra by Roa!, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Roa!, on Flickr

Mixed couple of lovers resting sitting on a kerbstone by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Untitled, Paris 2020 by Sam Benari, on Flickr

Palais de Chaillot by Roa!, on Flickr

People who relax or exercise on the Seine banks under the Pont Neuf by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Girls chatting by the water by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pride alternative (7) by O Phil Des Contrastes, on Flickr

Pride alternative (14) by O Phil Des Contrastes, on Flickr

Street art in Butte aux Cailles, Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Street art in Butte aux Cailles, Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Street art in Butte aux Cailles, Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris cité aux fleurs by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris cité aux fleurs by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris Chinatown by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Église Saint-Eustache by Roa!, on Flickr

Jardin Nelson Mandela by Roa!, on Flickr

Nice girl posing between the columns of the Bir Hakeim Bridge by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Untitled, Paris 2020 by Sam Benari, on Flickr

Street Musicians in Paris by sumi!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Noctiluques électriques by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III Paris25 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III Paris26 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III Paris33 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III Paris22 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Souvenir - Longue Exposition - Notre Dame de Paris - 2018 by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr

Petit Palais Paris4 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III Paris12 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

La grande mosquée de Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Pride alternative (31) by O Phil Des Contrastes, on Flickr

Paris-7.jpg by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

Montmartre avant by patrice Fummi, on Flickr

Perigot by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nuances de bleus by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

... by Gabriel Aguirre, on Flickr

Prison Montluc - the yard by Rasande Tyskar, on Flickr

la tour Eiffel sur la Seine by Jonathan Keane, on Flickr

Vacances__0273 by Joan, on Flickr

Paris - La Coulée Verte by Fla(v)ie, on Flickr

Paris by Christopher Pirolini, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel - Paris 2014 by Ank Kumar, on Flickr

326 - Paris en Mai 2021 - le Pont de l&#x27;Alma et la Cathédrale Américaine avenue George V by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Pride alternative (8) by O Phil Des Contrastes, on Flickr

Pride alternative (13) by O Phil Des Contrastes, on Flickr

Fête de la musique by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr

MI2N pour Poissy by bb_17002, on Flickr

Paris - bord de Seine by Fla(v)ie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Enfin, après huit mois de fermeture, le Louvre est rouvert by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower Paris6 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

la tour Eiffel sur la Seine by Jonathan Keane, on Flickr

DSC00118.jpg by Jonathan Keane, on Flickr

DSC00065.jpg by Jonathan Keane, on Flickr

DSC00150.jpg by Jonathan Keane, on Flickr

DSC00116.jpg by Jonathan Keane, on Flickr

DSC00120.jpg by Jonathan Keane, on Flickr

Fête de la musique by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr

Dancing by Mathias Jean, on Flickr

Tourists in Montmartre by Mathias Jean, on Flickr

Red bag by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2021-05-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

2021-05-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

2021-05-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

2021-05-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

2021-05-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

2021-05-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

2021-05-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

Serious #231 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Louis Aragon by Marc Logez, on Flickr

Tourists in Montmartre by Mathias Jean, on Flickr

Masques bleu et noir by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Loving couple being called by a friend by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Around the university by Luiz Fernando, on Flickr

Downtown Paris2 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Downtown Paris by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Downtown Paris3 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Downtown Paris4 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Pont au Change Paris by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Tribunal de Commerce Paris4 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Tribunal de Commerce Paris by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Musée Carnavalet, Paris III by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Fête de la musique by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr

DSC00065.jpg by Jonathan Keane, on Flickr

Paris by Elisa Sabatini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful wide shot of Eiffel Tower in Paris surrounded by water with ships under the colorful sky by Gabrielly Christini, on Flickr

Ballad in Paris by Clément Costa, on Flickr

Symétrie by Santino Baylac, on Flickr

2021-05-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

Palais de Justice Paris2 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

IMG_8455 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

Rue Pavée, Paris IV by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Sachet XXL by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

K by Julio Leon Photos, on Flickr

Enjoying the view in Montmartre by Mathias Jean, on Flickr

Serious #230 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Windows by Clément Costa, on Flickr

Noctilucent Parisian sunrise by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Mammatus clouds by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Noctilucent sunrise over &quot;Le sacré cœur&quot; by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Noctilucent sunrise by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Parisian noctilucent clouds by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Downtown Paris7 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

IMG_8221-5 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

IMG_7378 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

Two (1/2) by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

At Austerlitz station by Pascal Colin, on Flickr

Red bag by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Svencum FW21/22 © Vincent Fandos by Vincent Fandos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La fondation LVMH et le jardin d&#x27;acclimatation. by Pascal, on Flickr

France: Paris street scene by Dim Lamp, on Flickr

Rue du Docteur-Leray - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Tolbiac - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue des Saint-Pères - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Rivoli - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Honoré - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Rivoli - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

París by HoRoCUe José Horacio Rosales Cueva, on Flickr

1599426790888_filtered by Sky Apollon Studio, on Flickr

Març_0564 by Joan, on Flickr

Jogging by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Shooting on the rock #31 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Two fashion models at work on the Trocadero esplanade by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Fashion model posing on the Trocadero esplanade by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Keith Hudson, on Flickr

The Pantheon by clement souchet, on Flickr

Peugeot 208 - French Polynesia by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

Cité Paris4 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Eiffel tower by Clément Costa, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower Paris by paul clayton, on Flickr

Cathedral by Sr. Kabuto, on Flickr

Panthéon Paris by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Outside the Louvre by Fernando Gómez Peregrina, on Flickr

Rue des Petites Écuries, Paris X by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Symétrie by Santino Baylac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Paris, France by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Paris, France by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Paris, France by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Paris, France by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Champ de Mars, Paris by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Paris France - Vendôme Column - 1810 by Onasill ~ Bill, on Flickr

Paris, France. 🇫🇷🗼 by C G G, on Flickr

Effel Tower, Paris, France. by Travel Center UK, on Flickr

Blonde girl wearing very short shorts talking on the phone by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Vacances__0285 by Joan, on Flickr

Rue Béranger, Paris III by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Four women and three men doing squats by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Institut de France by sumi!, on Flickr

Bridge of Bir-Hakeim, Paris by Pierre Blaché, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower at night, Paris by Pierre Blaché, on Flickr

Bir-Hakeim bridge, Paris by Pierre Blaché, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel, Paris by Pierre Blaché, on Flickr

Sunset over Rouen, Normandy, France by Pierre Blaché, on Flickr

Pont de la Tournelle Paris by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Queue of people to photograph the trompe-l&#x27;oeil work of the artist JR by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Hopping on the steps leading to the Simone de Beauvoir footbridge by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Vacances__0285 by Joan, on Flickr

behind the lines by Pascal Colin, on Flickr

Serious #233 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Shadows in Montmartre by Mathias Jean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Portrait of a beautiful girl drinking a grapefruit juice by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Rue de Bellechasse, Paris VII by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Marche des gilets jaunes_13_mars_2021_O_Roberjot-146 by Olivier R, on Flickr

IMG_4248_a by Delano Gerling, on Flickr

IMG_4250_a by Delano Gerling, on Flickr

Across Paris by night by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Across Paris by night by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Across Paris by night by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Across Paris by night by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Rue Montorgueil by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

France_03 by Nicole Bednorz, on Flickr

Church of Saint-Séverin II by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

&#x27;Let me sprinkle you with some of my favorite perfume !&#x27; by Urban Safari, on Flickr

A red beret at the Musee d&#x27;Orsay by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Paris France - My Younger Daughter Barbara - Eiffel Tower by Onasill ~ Bill, on Flickr

DSC02729 by Distagon12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8701-7 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

IMG_8465 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

IMG_7982 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

IMG_7990 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

IMG_8010 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

IMG_8644-2 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

IMG_7929 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

Couple by the Seine on île Saint-Louis in Paris - France by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

L1130593 by Gonzalo Restrepo, on Flickr

L1130738 by Gonzalo Restrepo, on Flickr

L1140030 by Gonzalo Restrepo, on Flickr

Paris: City view by CleliaMal, on Flickr

L1140116 by Gonzalo Restrepo, on Flickr

Ola Szkołda Fashion Model My official Insta: @olaszkolda Follow me  by ola szkołda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rue Montorgueil, Paris II by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Rue Caulaincourt, Paris XVIII by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

GraphyArchy-F00569 by Graphy Archy, on Flickr

A nice sunset by julia larrigue, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III in Paris - France by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

IMG_8465 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

Clouds Over Seine by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Paris-8.jpg by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

L1130996 by Gonzalo Restrepo, on Flickr

L1140141 by Gonzalo Restrepo, on Flickr

Place Colette by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

L1130684 by Gonzalo Restrepo, on Flickr

L1140122 by Gonzalo Restrepo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Actors of the movie shot on the Bir Hakeim bridge by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Morning stroll by Jim Nix, on Flickr

I spy a boy, I spy a girl, I spy the worst place, in the world, in the whole wide world by Dunk 🐝, on Flickr

2014 Paris and Souce France 645D-350 by Wen-Hsin Hsu, on Flickr

Old red Porsche on île Saint-Louis in Paris - France by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Vacances__0289 by Joan, on Flickr

L1130910 by Gonzalo Restrepo, on Flickr

La Conciergerie, Paris, France by Joe Price, on Flickr

IMG_8701-7 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

IMG_8705 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

Sœurette by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Cheerful #142 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Four nice girls sitting on a low wall in front of the Tokyo Museum by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Palais du Louvre Paris87 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel Paris by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel Paris4 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Palais du Louvre Paris88 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel Paris5 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel Paris2 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Quai d&#x27;Orléans by Andreas Lanz, on Flickr

Colonnes de Buren BW by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Couple by the Seine on île Saint-Louis in Paris - France by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

L1130746 by Gonzalo Restrepo, on Flickr

Jul 22nd 2018 Arriving At Hotel Regina In Paris France by Kendall Jenner Fans, on Flickr

L1140153 by Gonzalo Restrepo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photographing a heavily tattooed punk girl by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris; Gare de l‘Est by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris: Cour Napoleon by Oleg S, on Flickr

20210706_132807 by Frederic pauvreau, on Flickr

Jardin du Palais Royale, Paris, France by Rob DeGraff, on Flickr

Quai d&#x27;Orléans by Andreas Lanz, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III. Quai d&#x27;Orsay. by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Stairs by pi3rreo, on Flickr

#streetphotography #Paris by Alex de La Forest, on Flickr

La Main by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

In socks by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rue au Maire, Paris III by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

... by Gabriel Aguirre, on Flickr

Canal Saint Martin by M_Strasser, on Flickr

A Railroads Cityscape by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Statue of Lafayette and Washington, Place des Etats-Unis, Paris (2012) by David Enzel, on Flickr

Paris at night by Naval S, on Flickr

View from Eifel Tower, Paris by Bournemouth Andy, on Flickr

#streetphotography #Paris by Alex de La Forest, on Flickr

2014 Paris and Souce France 645D-387 by Wen-Hsin Hsu, on Flickr

Rue au Maire, Paris III by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Shooting a movie on the Bir Hakeim Bridge by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Concert caritatif à Paris en septembre avec Ed Sheeran, Metallica et Billie Eillish. by Suis-Nous, on Flickr

Paris, France by Daniel Morris, on Flickr

Notre Dame by Dustin Davis, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by paul clayton, on Flickr

Paris; Gare de l‘Est by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris: Cour Napoleon by Oleg S, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre Paris Tim Martin by Tim Martin, on Flickr

The Parks of Montmartre by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Clouds Over Seine by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Where do we go from here? by Frederick, on Flickr

Les Olympiades by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Montmartre avant by patrice Fummi, on Flickr

les toits de Paris - the roofs of Paris by Willy Verhulst, on Flickr

PF6-042-19A by David Swift, on Flickr

Visitors at the top of the Eiffel Tower in Paris - France by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Autumn day in Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vacances__0290 by Joan, on Flickr

Parisian morn by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Notre-Dame de Paris by Drew de F Fawkes, on Flickr

Paris (July 14, 2014) by David Enzel, on Flickr

Un autre 14 Juillet by Guillaume Birraux, on Flickr

Canal Saint Martin by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur Paris2 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Paris at night by Naval S, on Flickr

Paris, France by Daniel Morris, on Flickr

20210708 Vlaamse Feesdag Receptie Vilnius 850_4345 Ludo Segers by FIT Vilnius, on Flickr

2014 Paris and Souce France-260 by Wen-Hsin Hsu, on Flickr

Four nice girls sitting on a low wall in front of the Tokyo Museum by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris by TS_1000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BastilleDay 2021 Paris en fête by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Fire sky by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Parisian colors by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Golden Bastille Day, Parisian night by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Eiffel light by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Golden Bastille day by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

La fée Parisienne by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Aviones de la fuerza aérea francesa sobrevuelan la Torre Eiffel durante las celebraciones del Día de la Bastilla en París (Francia). Fotografía: Christian Hartmann by cosmobeat, on Flickr

1995-05-07 Parijs. Boule vard de Charonne Ile de France. Art Nouveau entrée métro. ONLY PERSONAL COMMENTS NO LOGOS, THANK YO FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING. © RESPECT by Jo Leenders, on Flickr

Pose en rose by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Space Invader PA_005 by Denis, on Flickr

Serious #235 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

notre dame de paris night view P255A7M (1) by EVA Williams, on Flickr

1900 Paris3 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

1900 Paris2 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Palais du Luxembourg Paris by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Palais du Luxembourg Paris3 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Medici Fountain Paris3 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Medici Fountain Paris2 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

35 Avenue des Champs-Élysées Paris2 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Signal de départ, 14 juillet 2021 by Tchitcho&#x27;s, on Flickr

Signal de départ, 14 juillet 2021 by Tchitcho&#x27;s, on Flickr

Sitting on the stairs at BNF (French National Library) - Paris by Emmanuel G., on Flickr

Stress by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Black couple sipping a refreshing drink under the Halles Canopée by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Untitled by Magnus Hedemark, on Flickr

Passerelle Léopold Sédar-Senghor, Paris, France by Thibault Gaulain, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

14 juillet 2021 by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Place de la Bastille 14 juillet 2021 by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Blaze by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Louvre by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Louvre by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Génie de la Bastille @ Sunset by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Paris by Lucia Cysneiros Passos, on Flickr

12/2019 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr

People dancing in Place Colette by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Des gens dansant sur la place Colette by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour de France | Ide Schelling by BORA - hansgrohe, on Flickr

Tour de France | Wilco Kelderman by BORA - hansgrohe, on Flickr

(Train d&#x27;adieu) : BB 67539 En Voyage + RIO 248 transilien by K. Edinguélé, on Flickr

Montmartre by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Paris, 14 juillet by Louis Labbez, on Flickr

10595897-167 by Lotto Soudal, on Flickr

The Avenue des Champs-Élysée Aerial View by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

[email protected]法國‧巴黎‧香榭麗舍大道 by Thomas Chou, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe, Paris #1 by Peter Stokes, on Flickr

Stalingrad Stn Paris Metro by Peter Stokes, on Flickr

Girl in camouflage pants, boots and scarf on her face used as a Covid mask by Urban Safari, on Flickr

L1130773 by Gonzalo Restrepo, on Flickr

Tour de France | Wilco Kelderman by BORA - hansgrohe, on Flickr

L1130611 by Gonzalo Restrepo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nymph by Max Illednaj, on Flickr

Les Invalides - Napoleon is interred in this grand, 1677 structure with a painted domed roof. To the left of it is the Army Museum by Peter Stokes, on Flickr

Palais du Luxembourg Paris6 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Palais du Luxembourg Paris7 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Palais du Luxembourg Paris4 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Palais du Luxembourg Paris8 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Palais du Luxembourg Paris3 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Medici Fountain Paris2 by Seth Gaines, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

The Avenue des Champs-Élysée Aerial View by Rosangela Perry, on Flickr

Avenue des Champs-Elysées - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Space Invader PA_1203 (feat. le Tour de France) by Denis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Jet Captain, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jet Captain, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jet Captain, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jet Captain, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jet Captain, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jet Captain, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jet Captain, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jet Captain, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jet Captain, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jet Captain, on Flickr

Manifestation_sanitaire_injustice_sociale_Paris_14_juillet_2021_O_Roberjot-270 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Girls on the grass reading or studying by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Primož Roglič and Tadej Pogačar Tour de France 2020 Stage 21 start. by &#x27;flyer, on Flickr

White,blue,orange and black by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Défilé 14 Juillet by Guillaume JOLY, on Flickr

Défilé 14 Juillet by Guillaume JOLY, on Flickr

Défilé 14 Juillet by Guillaume JOLY, on Flickr

Défilé 14 Juillet by Guillaume JOLY, on Flickr

Défilé 14 Juillet by Guillaume JOLY, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower on 130th Bday by Kreativelens Photography, on Flickr

A Railroad Cityscape by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Moulin Rouge. Paris, France by Stephen Bridger, on Flickr

Paris by Domenico Davide, on Flickr

Rue de Belzunce - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai de la Tournelle. BW. by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Rue de Dunkerque - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jet Captain, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Coucher de soleil à Alfortville by Betty_l0u, on Flickr

Rue du Temple, Paris III by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Paris by Lucia Cysneiros Passos, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jet Captain, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jet Captain, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jet Captain, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jet Captain, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jet Captain, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jet Captain, on Flickr

Paris, France by Jet Captain, on Flickr

Manifestation_sanitaire_injustice_sociale_Paris_14_juillet_2021_O_Roberjot-343 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Tour de France | Daniel Oss by BORA - hansgrohe, on Flickr

Tour de France | Ide Schelling by BORA - hansgrohe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, les blindés au défilé du 14 juillet 2021 by Louis Labbez, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Parc des Buttes-Chaumont by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Parc des Buttes-Chaumont by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Parc des Buttes-Chaumont by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Parc des Buttes-Chaumont by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris, Street art by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris, Place de la République by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris; Galeries Lafayette by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Passerelle Debilly by Michael QUILLAT, on Flickr

... by Gabriel Aguirre, on Flickr

Tourists on a river boat, Paris, France. by Jet Captain, on Flickr

Pont des arts, love locks, Paris, France. by Jet Captain, on Flickr

BAAM Demonstration by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr

Space Invader PA_374 by Denis, on Flickr

Space Invader PA_089 by Denis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gare du Nord by Ernst Kers, on Flickr

Happy Sunday ! / Interior of the cathedral of Amiens, France ( Unesco World heritage) by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

The Parks of Montmartre by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Paris-9.jpg by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

Paris Cityscape, France by Stephen Bridger, on Flickr

Lifting by patrice Fummi, on Flickr

Sunset Paris by Alan, on Flickr

Paris Dusk by Radek Kucharski, on Flickr

The Gang by Michael Erimo, on Flickr

IMG_6112 by Spencer Kier, on Flickr

Paris by - Jacques, on Flickr

Walkyries by Kirill Reinhart, on Flickr

Women in Paris by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rue de Lancry, Paris X by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

20210720-Canon EOS 80D-1289 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr

W202129_lulu_mg_1110 by Photoclic Forum, on Flickr

Paris, France by Andy Pareti, on Flickr

Paris city by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by Kamal Bennani, on Flickr

Paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Passerelle des Arts by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

La traversée du miroir by Luc Mary-Rabine, on Flickr

Parmi les colonnes by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

stroll on Ile St-Louis by Albyn Davis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rue du Château d&#x27;Eau, Paris X by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

{} by Jarek Łukaszewicz, on Flickr

Jena Bridge Sunset by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Beautiful wide shot of Eiffel Tower in Paris surrounded by water with ships under the colorful sky by Gabrielly Christini, on Flickr

La Conciergerie, Paris, France by Joe Price, on Flickr

Paris-11.jpg by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre Paris Tim Martin by Tim Martin, on Flickr

Sunset.. by edk7, on Flickr

Untitled by Marko Ivezic, on Flickr

Untitled by Marko Ivezic, on Flickr

Moulin Rouge. Paris, France by Stephen Bridger, on Flickr

Paris Cityscape, France by Stephen Bridger, on Flickr

Paris, 2012 by jan.brunaes, on Flickr

« Tout corps traîne son ombre et tout esprit son doute. » by Corinne OGNB, on Flickr

Sur la ligne de départ by Frederick, on Flickr

Paris | women by Gabrielle Kluiters, on Flickr

afternoon in paris by 陳雪梨, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Quai de la Tournelle, 75005 Paris by Dima Vesnine, on Flickr

Rue de Bièvre, 75005 Paris by Dima Vesnine, on Flickr

Quai de la Tournelle, 75005 Paris by Dima Vesnine, on Flickr

Quai de la Tournelle, 75005 Paris by Dima Vesnine, on Flickr

Rue de Bièvre. Île Saint-Louis. Paris. by Dima Vesnine, on Flickr

Île Saint-Louis. Paris. by Dima Vesnine, on Flickr

Rue Boutarel. Île Saint-Louis. Paris. by Dima Vesnine, on Flickr

Town houses by Andreas Lanz, on Flickr

W202129_lulu_mg_1110 by Photoclic Forum, on Flickr

the last stretch by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr

Black girl standing talking on the phone by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Parisian girl posing in front of the Buren Columns by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Elegant girl having her photograph taken in front of the Louvre pyramid by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beaugrenelle à l&#x27;heure bleue by Thierry Van Regemoorter, on Flickr

Paris, jardin du Luxembourg by Louis Labbez, on Flickr

D9A78006-8A3E-4881-BADA-1AD839D71172 by Paul Teysen, on Flickr

Rue de Paradis - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai de la Tournelle, 75005 Paris (Pont Neuf) by Dima Vesnine, on Flickr

Beautiful wide shot of Eiffel Tower in Paris surrounded by water with ships under the colorful sky by Gabrielly Christini, on Flickr

Night skyline of Paris by Michael Abid, on Flickr

Paris in winter by elsa bleda, on Flickr

Untitled by Marko Ivezic, on Flickr

Eifel Tower by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Paris-25.jpg by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

Paris-11.jpg by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

Croisement by Jean-Gregoire Marin, on Flickr

The wedding by Jeremy P Stewardson, on Flickr

Paris 2019 by Jes Gomez, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Folies Bergère...GOLD AND THE MYSTERIOUS WORLD OF ALCHEMY....Gold Capped: Making gold with alchemy by Hughes Songe, on Flickr

D9A78006-8A3E-4881-BADA-1AD839D71172 by Paul Teysen, on Flickr

The Roofs of Paris by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

La Défense by Andreas Lanz, on Flickr

Dark Tower (FM3a / FP4+) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr

Up à la corde by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Passerelle des Arts by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Desire by Quang&#x27;y, on Flickr

89673512 by claas hansson, on Flickr

Bir Hakeim by Andreas Lanz, on Flickr

Les toits de Paris IMG_20201217_154652 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Paris balades IMG_20201215_162415 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

PARIS NUAGESIMG_20201216_163127 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

PARIS NUAGESIMG_20201220_152424 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

bateaux de PARIS IMG_20210422_121351 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Paris balades IMG_20210713_161353_1 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris, Paris, France by Jakapan Chumchuen, on Flickr

Manifestation_sanitaire_Paris_31_juillet_2021_O_Roberjot-164 by Olivier R, on Flickr

DSC02712-3 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr

Space Invader PA_236 by Denis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Place des Vosges by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Bir Hakeim by Andreas Lanz, on Flickr

Paris balades IMG_20210408_160350 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Paris-25.jpg by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

La Conciergerie, Paris, France by Joe Price, on Flickr

The Peace Wall, Eiffel Tower, Paris, France by Joe Price, on Flickr

ParisSkyline by peter schelfhout, on Flickr

Paris by Laetitia G, on Flickr

Paris by sunset by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr

Young couple playing chess sitting on a bench by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Where do we go from here? by Frederick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Masques noirs by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Masque léopard by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Copy of - 2021-02-11.jpg by Nuno Luciano, on Flickr

Eifel Tower by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

The Panthéon in Paris, France by eng basem, on Flickr

Paris, France, 938 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France - Notre Dame Gargoyle by David Min, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2019 1076 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Institut de France by Emmanuel Iriart, on Flickr

La dame de fer by Didier, on Flickr

Paris by Etienne, on Flickr

Paris, France by ZTarek, on Flickr

Nikon D810 by A. van Voorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Archives Nationales by M_Strasser, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

A kiss and a hug at the time of separation by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Girl sitting in front of a shop having a drink and talking on the phone by Urban Safari, on Flickr

street chronicle by Rudy Pilarski, on Flickr

Paris, France. by Hayato T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Tour Montparnasse by Andreas Lanz, on Flickr

Evening on Place de la Concorde by BOC Photography, on Flickr

Hôtel de Sully by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Young couple playing chess sitting on a bench by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Journal de bord by Mathieu, on Flickr

Bir Hakeim by Andreas Lanz, on Flickr

Paris, mariés jardin du Luxembourg by Louis Labbez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Two girls wearing jeans with black and white t-shirts chatting while sitting on the bench by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Young couple with bottles of Volvic water sitting in front of the new museum Pinault by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris; Sorbonne (university) by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris, Notre-Dame by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris, Notre-Dame by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

2024, Paris en fête by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

street chronicle by Rudy Pilarski, on Flickr

Paris balades IMG_20201215_162415 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Taxi Parisien by TS_1000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

75008_021 by Richard Cheval, on Flickr

75008_020 by Richard Cheval, on Flickr

Nice black girl wearing a pink wig by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris N&amp;B - Pont Bir Hakeim by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr

French Cancan, Paris 2024 by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Walkyries by Kirill Reinhart, on Flickr

Men and women being fascinated by a rock singer by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

Paris-France-1511.jpg by georgk255, on Flickr

Paris, France by Elena Kurlaviciute, on Flickr

Paris, France 905 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris France by Juan Ignacio Rela Photography / [email protected], on Flickr

Paris, France by Kerry Loggins, on Flickr

Paris, France by Elena Kurlaviciute, on Flickr

Paris, France by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Paris, France by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Afternoon, Paris, France by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

Jeane by Alvaro Almeida, on Flickr

Paris, France by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by Danny VB, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by Alan, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

paris by Danny VB, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by Roger Rubin, on Flickr

Paris by Michael, on Flickr

Paris by Patrick Nouhailler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Sacré Coeur Tour Eiffel vue du 50 Boulevard Haussmann by Richard Cheval, on Flickr

75011_003 by Richard Cheval, on Flickr

La Basilique du Sacré Cœur de Montmartre by Matthew Chapman, on Flickr

Paris Street Photography by Guj Tungpalan, on Flickr

This &#x27;Amorino&#x27; ice cream is really good ! by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Muslim mother and daughter drinking Vittel water sitting on the kerbstones in front of the Pompidou Center by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shadows of the Louvre by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Untitled by Clément Costa, on Flickr

caresse by Bladsurb, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Jardin des plantes by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Jardin des plantes by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris; Sorbonne (university) by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Canal de Valmy, Paris by Marcel Hubers, on Flickr

Allez la Suisse by Laura Maillot-Techer, on Flickr

Girl walking with dog by Urban Safari, on Flickr

La Basilique du Sacré Cœur de Montmartre by Matthew Chapman, on Flickr

75009_043 by Richard Cheval, on Flickr

Rita Crane Photography: Notre Dame de Paris / Memories of Paris 2007 / Rain clouds / la Seine by Rita Crane, on Flickr

Gare du Nord - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris, Notre-Dame by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris Department Stores : Galeries La Fayette 2/10 by Robert Farhi, on Flickr

Saint Germain l&#x27;Auxerrois by Olivier Faugeras, on Flickr

People resting on the steps of the Opera Garnier by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Revoir Paris by Guillaume Birraux, on Flickr

Sadie by MVJ Photography, on Flickr

Beautiful flowers by Quang&#x27;y, on Flickr

Evasion littéraire by Laura Maillot-Techer, on Flickr

People basking in the sun at the rooftop of the Galeries Lafayette by Marcel Hubers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Paris city by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris street scene by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Paris Streets by Altan Cetin, on Flickr

París by Enrica, on Flickr

Paris streets by Andrea Usseglio, on Flickr

Paris by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr

Paris by barnyz, on Flickr

Paris by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Paris by Richard Scott, on Flickr

Paris by Sam Lie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Coucher de soleil à Alfortville, France by Betty_l0u, on Flickr

Archive - BB 7613 Transilien + VB2N C02 by K. Edinguélé, on Flickr

Pantheon, Paris, France IMG_20210816_123914 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

DSC_1885 by Vinicius Portelinha, on Flickr

Paris. France IMG_20210814_174353 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

From Printemps by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

caresse by Bladsurb, on Flickr

Musee de Louvre by Matthew Chapman, on Flickr

Boys and girls queuing to enter the media library by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by FRANCOIS VEQUAUD, on Flickr

París by Francisco López, on Flickr

Paris by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Paris by barnyz, on Flickr

Grande Armée by Angel Jimenez, on Flickr

Paris by eduardo lopes, on Flickr

Paris by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Paris street photography by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr

Paris by Toni Mottura, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by thinkrorbot, on Flickr

paris by loulou de paris, on Flickr

Paris by Max Ofmars, on Flickr

Sinequanone by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by Alan, on Flickr

Paris by barnyz, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by António Alfarroba, on Flickr

PARIS by hedyelyakim, on Flickr

Paris by Pamela, on Flickr

Paris people by Anna Efimova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tall girl on a scooter by Oleg S, on Flickr

The Paris Stock Exchange celebrates. by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Le Mur des Justes, Paris by Axel Pailleau, on Flickr

Paris, France by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Paris, France by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Paris, France by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Paris, France by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Paris, France by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Paris, France by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

103950 by eric cabrimol, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Girl riding a bike in Paris by Cesar Marinho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape Paris by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr

Paris! by Karina, on Flickr

Paris, Café Panis by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by mbphillips, on Flickr

SO lonely at .... by julia larrigue, on Flickr

Two days in Paris by vasilis anastasiadis, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rue Eugène Spuller - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Bird’s Eye View of Paris at Sunset (France) by Quillas Atelier, on Flickr

La Grande Arche de la Défense by Robert Lx, on Flickr

Pipes by Alexander V. Kuznetsov, on Flickr

#Paris #Street by Fanny Poletti, on Flickr

Paris street by Neil Shah, on Flickr

Paris Street by e_T_o, on Flickr

Paris street by Matthias Mueller, on Flickr

paris street by zoetnet, on Flickr

Paris Streets by AAcerbo, on Flickr

Paris&#x27; Street by Jonathan Adami, on Flickr

sales2 by lux fecit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Ivan, on Flickr

Mansory Rolls Royce Ghost White Limited by Fabien Photos-Passion-Automobiles, on Flickr

Lincoln Navigator by Fabien Photos-Passion-Automobiles, on Flickr

Porsche Taycan Turbo &quot;ma première&quot; by Fabien Photos-Passion-Automobiles, on Flickr

Audi RS6 C8 &quot;ma première&quot; by Fabien Photos-Passion-Automobiles, on Flickr

Nissan Figaro by Fabien Photos-Passion-Automobiles, on Flickr

Lamborghini Urus by Fabien Photos-Passion-Automobiles, on Flickr

paris street by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

&quot;A fantabulous night to make romance&quot; by Carl Jacobson, on Flickr

Paris street by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris streets by Matty Lang, on Flickr

Paris by Jo Boss, on Flickr

sales2 by lux fecit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Pitie Saltpetrier Hospital by Shubh Singh, on Flickr

Crépuscule Parisien by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Lumière dorée by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Fenêtre avec vue by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Paname by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Sacré Coeur @ Sunset by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Daemon by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Untitled by Dat Hoang, on Flickr

Grand Palais &amp; Pont Alexandre III, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

à contre sens by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

... posing as a supermodel by Urban Safari, on Flickr

A blonde and a brunette sitting adjacent by Urban Safari, on Flickr

&#x27;Balloons offer me the excuse for being half-naked in public&#x27; by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Young students visiting Milan City Life by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris by FRANCOIS VEQUAUD, on Flickr

Untitled by C G G, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

París by Enrica, on Flickr

Paris by Kamal Bennani, on Flickr

Paris by Lu Gar Lu, on Flickr

La dame de fer by Didier, on Flickr

The Red Lady by julia larrigue, on Flickr

Paris ... by Philippe Rouzet, on Flickr

Paris by hervé castaing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arc de Triomphe (Explored) by Paula N, on Flickr

Paris- France by Mar Solo, on Flickr

passage, carreaux by Franek N, on Flickr

Paris, France (2010) by Daniel Morris, on Flickr

BSPP - CCR 4 by Arthur Lombard - Véhicules de Secours, on Flickr

Yin Yang / Sunrise by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Rue Eugène Spuller - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rita Ora by GatesyBootLover, on Flickr

Exclusif - Rita Ora sort se balader au jardin des tuileries pour faire des images pour un de ces prochains projets à Paris, France by GatesyBootLover, on Flickr

Colonnes de Buren BW by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Mini-Maxi by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

La voyageuse masquée by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cheerful #xxx by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Serious #238 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Palais du Luxembourg by Sebastien Rigault, on Flickr

Palais du Luxembourg by Sebastien Rigault, on Flickr

Palais du Luxembourg by Sebastien Rigault, on Flickr

Panthéon by Sebastien Rigault, on Flickr

Panthéon by Sebastien Rigault, on Flickr

Panthéon by Sebastien Rigault, on Flickr

Museos de París: Louvre, Pompidou y Orsay. JX3. by Juan José Jiménez, on Flickr

Street_Paris_O_Roberjot-276 by Olivier R, on Flickr

811459270 by DMS DIP, on Flickr

Les Olmèques - The Olmecs by Dominique HOEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris (France) by Robert Stępień, on Flickr

Paris, France by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2019 1076 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France 911 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe (Explored) by Paula N, on Flickr

Paris, France - Eiffet Tower @Xmas by David Min, on Flickr

La Defense. Paris, France by L. Kung, Jr., on Flickr

Paris, France by Baptiste L, on Flickr

Paris, France by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

Paris - France by Marcos Nascimento, on Flickr

PARIS.371 by jose luis gil, on Flickr

Girl riding a bike in Paris by Cesar Marinho, on Flickr

paris metro by cgshell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France, August 2019 937 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2019 993 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France 911 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2019 1076 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2019 867 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2019 904 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2019 957 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France by Alvaro Almeida, on Flickr

Je Suis Charlie by Wind Watcher, on Flickr

Paris - France by Burkhard Kohnert, on Flickr

Paris. by Zaqueu Felipe, on Flickr

Paris by Gin-Lung Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Rooftops by Steven Gitter, on Flickr

Paris by Pappa Neo, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

La Défense , Nanterre by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

paris by Jo Boss, on Flickr

Paris by Patrick Nouhailler, on Flickr

Paris, France by ZTarek, on Flickr

Paris, France by Harald Felgner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by Danny VB, on Flickr

Paris by Danny VB, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

paris by Vetbonkie, on Flickr

Girl riding a bike in Paris by Cesar Marinho, on Flickr

Paris by Stefano Mattia, on Flickr

Paris people by Anna Efimova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris people by Anna Efimova, on Flickr

Paris dancers by Anna Efimova, on Flickr

Cloud and sun by Clément Costa, on Flickr

Plants on balconies. by Clément Costa, on Flickr

Paris by Clément Costa, on Flickr

Contrast by Clément Costa, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Antoine - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Cathédrale Alexandre Nevsky by Clément Costa, on Flickr

Tour Auto ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Glass Pyramid Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

A dog - Rue Malebranche Paris by Emmanuel G., on Flickr

Paris by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

Paris (France) by Robert Stępień, on Flickr

Paris, France by Luka Skracic, on Flickr

Paris, France 905 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France 1002 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France 1071 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France 932 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2019 952 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France - Notre Dame Gargoyle by David Min, on Flickr

Paris_France_429 by Travel Team (on vacation until end of october), on Flickr

Paris &quot;Copyright Tour Eiffel - Illuminations Pierre Bideau&quot; by P. Roß, on Flickr

Jeane by Alvaro Almeida, on Flickr

Inside Paris, France by Paolo Margari, on Flickr

Nikon D810 by Bert van Voorst, on Flickr

PARIS.371 by jose luis gil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passage de la Trinité by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

Paris by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Pompidou Centre by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr

La dame de fer by Didier, on Flickr

Paris and the Seine by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr

Notre-Dame de Paris Gargoyle by Richard Pilon, on Flickr

Paris by Alan, on Flickr

3always the same Always different &quot; by julia larrigue, on Flickr

Paris by Per Arne Hovland, on Flickr

Paris après la pluie by Kalzennyg, on Flickr

Parisien Street by Peter Goodair, on Flickr

Paris by Ryo Adachi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris city by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris street scene by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Paris back streets by Jarret, on Flickr

Paris. by Chiara ∞, on Flickr

Paris by Eve-Marie Bodet, on Flickr

Paris by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

paris by Marcel Rodrigue, on Flickr

Paris by MCX Gallery, on Flickr

The way by nanta R, on Flickr

8 mars 2018 by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

Paris Manga 2016 by Mickaël M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calvin K. by Camille Marotte, on Flickr

Heavy Rain by Camille Marotte, on Flickr

Cityscape Paris by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre-Dame &amp; Pont de la Tournelle, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Paris, Café Panis by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr

Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr

Paris by Kamal Bennani, on Flickr

The roofs of Paris by Kamal Bennani, on Flickr

Paris by Emma Martin, on Flickr

Living in Paris by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

Paris by Katie Harker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Ivan, on Flickr

Untitled by Ivan, on Flickr

Paris by Danny VB, on Flickr

Paris by Alan, on Flickr

Paris by Vetbonkie, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by barnyz, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by Danny VB, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Paris by António Alfarroba, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr

Paris France - Downtown - Seine River District at Night - Rain Evening by Onasill ~ Bill - 100 Million Views - Thank You, on Flickr

Downtown Paris by Timothy Kimani, on Flickr

Paris - Notre Dame by Nicolas Erny, on Flickr

Downtown by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Paris France ~ National Academy of Music ~ AKA ~ Opéra National de Paris Palais Garnier by Onasill ~ Bill - 100 Million Views - Thank You, on Flickr

Fascinating city by Andreas Lanz, on Flickr

Paris by Rene, on Flickr

Paris bankside road by jeff Clouet, on Flickr

Paris Opera in the rush hour by jeff Clouet, on Flickr

Monique Du Hague and Life Palish friends in Paris streets friends-in-paris-IMG_1539 by Danny Hennesy, on Flickr

Folks posing in front of the Tourny Fountain in Quebec City, Quebec by Hans Raffelt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

paris, france. by Christoph Meurer, on Flickr

Paris, France by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Paris-France-1511.jpg by georgk255, on Flickr

Paris, France by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Paris, France by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Paris, France by Elena Kurlaviciute, on Flickr

Institut de France, Paris, France by ru13r, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris by Brian Haines, on Flickr

Paris, France, 996 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Care for a Ride? by Bachir, on Flickr

Paris, France by ZTarek, on Flickr

IMG_8642 by noah berestizhevsky, on Flickr

Paris France by Juan Ignacio Rela Photography / [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by reynirol, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Paris by Danny VB, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by Patrick Nouhailler, on Flickr

Paris by Patrick Nouhailler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Patrick Nouhailler, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2021 208 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

MG164533 by Mécénat - Etablissement public chargé de la conservation et de la restauration de la cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris, on Flickr

NN11592346_Medium_1200 by Mécénat - Etablissement public chargé de la conservation et de la restauration de la cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris, on Flickr

VISUEL~1 by Mécénat - Etablissement public chargé de la conservation et de la restauration de la cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris, on Flickr

ZAC2019020G0709-3160 by Mécénat - Etablissement public chargé de la conservation et de la restauration de la cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris, on Flickr

062_NN11592180 by Mécénat - Etablissement public chargé de la conservation et de la restauration de la cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris, on Flickr

Paris, France by nadine3112, on Flickr

Paris, France by nadine3112, on Flickr

Girls drinking a fruit juice by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Bistro Talks by Michael May, on Flickr

bateau mouche sur la Seine à Paris by Olivier Prt, on Flickr

Girls chatting on the public seats of Mandela&#x27;s gardens by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by FRANCOIS VEQUAUD, on Flickr

Paris Streets by Andrew Dillion-Walshe, on Flickr

Paris city by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by FRANCOIS VEQUAUD, on Flickr

Paris by Eve-Marie Bodet, on Flickr

Paris streets by Andrea Usseglio, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Quai de Seine by Carlos Abrego, on Flickr

Paris - The directions by Art Sperger, on Flickr

Boulevard Saint-Michel (Paris) by Carlos Abrego, on Flickr

Banc public by Carlos Abrego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

paris, france. by Christoph Meurer, on Flickr

La haut ! by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Night skyline of Paris by Michael Abid, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Joinville-le-Pont, France, Street Scenes, City Center, Paris Suburbs, Urban Renewal , Rue Paris by Tom Craig, on Flickr

Joinville-le-Pont, France, Street Scenes, City Center, Paris Suburbs, Urban Renewal , Rue Paris by Tom Craig, on Flickr

Paris, France, Construction Site, Building Renovations, Triangle d&#x27;Or by Tom Craig, on Flickr

Paris, France, Construction Site, Building Renovations, Triangle d&#x27;Or by Tom Craig, on Flickr

Paris, France, French Public Hospital, Hotel Dieu , Sexual health Center by Tom Craig, on Flickr

aris, France, French Public Hospital, Hotel Dieu , Entrance by Tom Craig, on Flickr

Pantin, France, Old Tenement, Public Housing, Paris suburbs, by Tom Craig, on Flickr

A few steps by Pascal Colin, on Flickr

Photographe en action by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr

Photo by Chris Smart, on Flickr

toit &amp; moi by M. (www.merlouche.com), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CLI-Theme-Benjamin Girette by Hanni Hanson, on Flickr

P1020834 - Paris : Le Louvre by Michel FERRY, on Flickr

P1020837 - Paris : Le Palais Royal by Michel FERRY, on Flickr

P1020838 - Paris : Le Palais Royal by Michel FERRY, on Flickr

P1020829 - Paris : Saint-Eustache by Michel FERRY, on Flickr

P1020825 - Paris : La Bourse du Commerce by Michel FERRY, on Flickr

P1020813 - Paris : Saint-Eustache by Michel FERRY, on Flickr

P1020788 - Paris : Rivoli by Michel FERRY, on Flickr

Follow the light by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Paris by Night by Mario Calma, on Flickr

Manifestation_sanitaire_Paris_09_octobre_2021_O_Roberjot-292 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Windy zebra crossing by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Boulevard Saint-Michel - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Manifestation contre le pass sanitaire/ Samedi 9 octobre 2021/Paris by Marjorie Es, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manifestation contre le pass sanitaire/ Samedi 9 octobre 2021/Paris by Marjorie Es, on Flickr

Manifestation intersyndicale/Mardi 5 octobre 2021/Paris by Marjorie Es, on Flickr

Fire exercise at Franz Liszt square by Ludovic, on Flickr

P1020877 - Paris : Saint-Augustin by Michel FERRY, on Flickr

P1020883 - Paris : Parc Monceau by Michel FERRY, on Flickr

P1020846 - Paris : Le Palais Royal by Michel FERRY, on Flickr

P1020889 - Paris : Batignoles by Michel FERRY, on Flickr

P1020892 - Paris : Batignoles by Michel FERRY, on Flickr

P1020785 - Paris : Rivoli by Michel FERRY, on Flickr

FIAT 500 by TRABANTINO*, on Flickr

Manifestation_sanitaire_Paris_09_octobre_2021_O_Roberjot-295 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Brasileña posa para su novio by Carlos Abrego, on Flickr

Bande de fitness by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris. Place de l&#x27;Alma by Al Sanin, on Flickr

Watching Paris. by Rafa Velazquez, on Flickr

Paris Montmartre by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

Paris underground by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Paris by FRANCOIS VEQUAUD, on Flickr

Notre-Dame à la lumière du Soleil couchant by Didier, on Flickr

Paris by FRANCOIS VEQUAUD, on Flickr

París by Jose M. Cano, on Flickr

Paris Metro (explore) by Andrei Aldanau, on Flickr

Paris. Париж. by Yuri Pain, on Flickr

Paris by Alan, on Flickr

Paris Plages by Marc Barrot, on Flickr

stairway to... by Albyn Davis, on Flickr

Paris - City of Love, City of Lights by Nasrallah Lamine, on Flickr

Vacation - Paris ! by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Opéra Garnier, 1875 by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Opéra Garnier, 1875 by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Opéra Garnier, 1875 by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Opéra Garnier, 1875 by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Opéra Garnier, 1875 by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Opéra Garnier, 1875 by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Opéra Garnier, 1875 by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Paris 00 by Dale Musselman, on Flickr

Girls chatting under the Halles Canopée by pivapao, on Flickr

Paris en noir et blanc by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Paris, mai 2020 by Marine Beccarelli, on Flickr

Paris, printemps 2020 by Marine Beccarelli, on Flickr

Serious #245 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by cjbphotos1, on Flickr

Paris (France) by Robert Stępień, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2019_1032 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2019 1074 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2019 994 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2019 917 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2019 912 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Saint-Martin-des-Champs, Musée des arts et métiers, Paris by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Saint-Nicolas-des-Champs, Paris by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Paris by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Gilets Jaunes by AP OQ, on Flickr

Téléphone sur une Buren by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

street-2 by inna lobas, on Flickr

Complicité by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

... by Gabriel Aguirre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Auber by Domw, on Flickr

Louvre at night by Alan Greenberg, on Flickr

Jean Compagnon quay by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Mandela bridge by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Seine river quay by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Colonel Fabien boulevard by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Paul Vaillant couturier boulevard by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

P1170035 - Sacre Coeur Montmartre Paris France by James Erswell, on Flickr

P1160881 - Eiffel Tower view Paris France by James Erswell, on Flickr

Contre-jour by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr

PHOTOGRAPHING THE MONA LISA by Chris Nichols, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

IMG_6675 by Michael Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont Neuf, Paris, September 12th 2019 by Matt Taylor, on Flickr

Eiffel defense by Vladimir Kud, on Flickr

Louvre and Pont des Arts by Andrew Littlewood & Karl Newell, on Flickr

Paris Streetphotography by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Andrea Pompita, on Flickr

Paris by tomabenz, on Flickr

Two young ladies are riding an electric scooter on the Pont Alexander III in Paris by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

JeromeEMERIAU182 by Agence WATO, on Flickr

Untitled by Because Play Photographie, on Flickr

IdF Banquet Musee Jacquemart Andre janvier 2020 VP_113 by Service Communication - Institut de France, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by FRANCOIS VEQUAUD, on Flickr

Parisian view, France by Flx, on Flickr

#paris #city #ciudad #streetphotografy #photografy by Juan Manuel Maniscalco, on Flickr

Paris - City by Jack M, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris, toujours Paris. by Frog Oliver, on Flickr

Grand Arche de la Défense Paris by Pep Sanchez, on Flickr

Girl riding a bike in Paris by Cesar Marinho, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Paris by Stefano Mattia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La porte chinoise du Jardin d&#x27;Agronomie Tropicale de Paris. by Pascal, on Flickr

La Défense by Thibault, on Flickr

Paris by Paulo Mamede, on Flickr

Voronezh, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

SEINE RIVER in PARIS, FRANCE by Guy Lafortune, on Flickr

IMG_1570-2 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr

PAPI 114 by Thierry, on Flickr

PAPI 131 by Thierry, on Flickr

PAPI 178 by Thierry, on Flickr

Charming girl showing off her beauty on the Bir-Hakeim bridge by pivapao, on Flickr

Nice girl from Biarritz who is preparing to pose for her book in a Bollywood style outfit by pivapao, on Flickr

Manifestation_sanitaire_Paris_16_octobre_2021_O_Roberjot-211 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Bibliothèque nationale de France, Paris, France, August 2021 271 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Jacques - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parisian view, France by Flx, on Flickr

Paris street scene by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr

PARIS by FELIX GRACIA, on Flickr

Paris by Eve-Marie Bodet, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Ibrahim Mehmetali KOKSALAN, on Flickr

Paris by Bentom Wyemji, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Altan Cetin, on Flickr

Paris by thinkrorbot, on Flickr

Paris by Max Ofmars, on Flickr

paris by samirakamangar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by FRANCOIS VEQUAUD, on Flickr

Paris by FRANCOIS VEQUAUD, on Flickr

Le Seine from Pont au Change by Ramon C., on Flickr

PARIS by Dirceu S. Oliveira, on Flickr

Paris by barnyz, on Flickr

Paris by Louis Esparbès, on Flickr

Paris by Richard McManus, on Flickr

Paris, France by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Paris by Yann OG, on Flickr

Paris by david knowles, on Flickr

Just in red by Nicola Gilg, on Flickr

Street PARIS III Sunday by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr

PARIS by Adem Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris HDR by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris! by Karina, on Flickr

paris by Jo Boss, on Flickr

Paris - France by kenneth chin, on Flickr

Paris by Night by BOC Photos, on Flickr

I Miss Paris by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Unexpected meeting with @linacstyles in Paris by Claudio, on Flickr

CHRISTINE PHUNG (Official Presentation Photos) – Paris Prêt à Porter / Paris Fashion Week SS14 Spring Summer 2014 – #PFW – September 24, 2013 – Photos distributed by Mainstream, via Vasco Pereira at Cristofoli Press by Mainstream, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

La tour Eiffel, Paris by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Louvre and Pont des Arts by Andrew Littlewood, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Sacré Coeur (París, France) by tm boada, on Flickr

Notre Dame - Paris France by Greg Calendario Julian, on Flickr

Colors by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe vu du ciel II by Guillaume CHANSON, on Flickr

Pont Rouelle, Paris, September 12th 2019 by Matt Taylor, on Flickr

JeromeEMERIAU182 by Agence WATO, on Flickr

IdF Banquet Musee Jacquemart Andre janvier 2020 VP_113 by Service Communication - Institut de France, on Flickr

Paris At Night by Dylan Kelly O&#x27;Keefe, on Flickr

Saint-Germain-des-Prés, Paris 6th arrondissement by MJL!, on Flickr

Untitled by Tchitcho&#x27;s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2013 Paris La baguette 175 by Guido Roberto Boccignone, on Flickr

Two nice mulatto girls, one Italian and the other French, ask me to take some souvenir photos by pivapao, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Photographe : Gael by NTCH MRN, on Flickr

Photographe : Hervé Wolfer by NTCH MRN, on Flickr

Paris Citytrip by raphael.dropsy, on Flickr

Pantheon&#x27;s rooftop, Paris by Small_moments_taken, on Flickr

Paris by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2013 Paris Hotel De Ville 150 by Guido Roberto Boccignone, on Flickr

2013 Paris Gargoile 450 by Guido Roberto Boccignone, on Flickr

2013 Paris La Seine 100 by Guido Roberto Boccignone, on Flickr

2013 Paris Tour Eiffel 316 by Guido Roberto Boccignone, on Flickr

2013 Paris Blue Ray 336 by Guido Roberto Boccignone, on Flickr

View of Notre Dame Cathedral and Quai d&#x27;Orléans on Île Saint Louis - Paris, France by BOC Photos, on Flickr

Musée Picasso Paris by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Untitled by Karel Uyttendaele, on Flickr

Untitled by Karel Uyttendaele, on Flickr

Louvre Museum by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

Boulevard Diderot - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Pause midi by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Bike and smartphone by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Les Patriotes contre le Pass Sanitaire by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by FRANCOIS VEQUAUD, on Flickr

Paris by night by Berit Sundman, on Flickr

Paris underground by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Paris by FRANCOIS VEQUAUD, on Flickr

Paris by Hans Dirix, on Flickr

Paris by Alan, on Flickr

PARIS by Adem Doğan, on Flickr

PARIS by Adem Doğan, on Flickr

Paris by Alan, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

PARIS by PapaPiper, on Flickr

Nikon D810 by Bert van Voorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

31 - Paris en Octobre 2021 - rue Belliard by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

33 - Paris en Octobre 2021 - pigeons rue Belliard by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

34 - Paris en Octobre 2021 - rue Belliard by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

17 - Paris en Octobre 2021 - sculpture Place Vendôme by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

129 - Paris en Septembre 2021 - l&#x27;Opéra au soleil by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

128 - Paris en Septembre 2021 - Pierre et métal Place Vendôme by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

06 - Paris en Octobre 2021 - dans le Jardin des Plantes by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Montmartre by Kemal Riza, on Flickr

Paris 94 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

Paris en noir et blanc by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

paris 09.2021 by Trevor T, on Flickr

Untitled by Karel Uyttendaele, on Flickr

Fork and Smartphone by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Pause midi by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, 2018 by Theo Vermeulen, on Flickr

Quai de l&#x27;Hôtel de Ville - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

Sainte Chapelle by Patrick Rasenberg, on Flickr

030-1 Moulin Rouge by Andrew Shaw, on Flickr

France - Paris - by Jean-Louis POIRIER, on Flickr

Eiffel tower by Carlos Twose, on Flickr

[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]_Paris_(29118398373) by Denis Sokolov, on Flickr

Paris Colours - The Pyramid of the Louvre by Madeleine (MASA), on Flickr

féerie by Christian Dumont, on Flickr

Quai des Célistins - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai de Seine by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Photo by Chris Smart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photo by Chris Smart, on Flickr

Sainte-Chapelle by M_Strasser, on Flickr

The Rotunda at the gates of Parc Monceau by THE ATOMSHOP, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Francisco Prado, on Flickr

Rue Fénelon - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

52 - Paris en Octobre 2021 - Parc Martin Luther King aux Batignolles by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

The Tower by Radek Kucharski, on Flickr

Eiffel at Night by k0da41, on Flickr

View of Jardin des Tuileries and Musée d’Orsay from the terrace of Belle Etoile Penthouse Suite by Tina Wong, on Flickr

Staring at Pinault Art Foundation by Ludovic, on Flickr

Between two cars by Pascal Colin, on Flickr

Pas loin au grand angle! by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Cheerful #xxx by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

toit &amp; moi by M. (www.merlouche.com), on Flickr

Untitled by M. (www.merlouche.com), on Flickr

P1020889 - Paris : Batignoles by Michel FERRY, on Flickr

Paris Montmartre by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2019 1074 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris and the River Seine on a cold winter day. by Matt Wicks, on Flickr

Les Invalides as seen from the Eiffel Tower by Samuel Lee, on Flickr

Rue Rodier - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

2021-10-FL-2110 Bourse Pinault Collection-179 by ACME, on Flickr

Paris balades IMG_20210408_160038 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Untitled by Christian Dumont, on Flickr

City of Light // Twin Tower by nightvsn, on Flickr

All is LOVE by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gare du Nord - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris at fall (France) by Thierry GEORJON, on Flickr

92 - Paris en Octobre 2021 - Bassin dans le Jardin des Tuileries by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

93 - Paris en Octobre 2021 - Bassin dans le Jardin des Tuileries by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

94 - Paris en Octobre 2021 - Bassin dans le Jardin des Tuileries by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

96 - Paris en Octobre 2021 - Bassin dans le Jardin des Tuileries by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

97 - Paris en Octobre 2021 - Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

95 - Paris en Octobre 2021 - Deux chaises vertes dans le Jardin des Tuileries by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

89 - Paris en Octobre 2021 - Art moderne dans le Jardin des Tuileries Jems Koko Bi by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Une petite photo souvenir : pile by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

au milieu by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Phone/Internet by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Un éternel recommencement by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Une petite photo souvenir : face by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Gare du Nord - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Urban Freedom by Office of International Services at Vassar, on Flickr

IMG_9168 by Rémi Chaillaud, on Flickr

Rudolf Steiner House by Andrew Littlewood, on Flickr

Paris novembre 2021 HIGH 03 by Julien Bosseler, on Flickr

The Rotunda at the gates of Parc Monceau by THE ATOMSHOP, on Flickr

Liberty by Team, Zoyer, Macadam &amp; Heaven by Man - Art is Life / Duck 4 Life, on Flickr

Rue Fénelon - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boulevard Voltaire - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Cheerful #xxx by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Paris by Michael Schillo, on Flickr

Cave Canem by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Naturalia by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Queens by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

France 2021 - Paris - La Tour Eiffel by Philippe BN, on Flickr

France 2021 - Paris - La Tour Eiffel by Philippe BN, on Flickr

France 2021 - Paris by Philippe BN, on Flickr

France 2021 - Paris by Philippe BN, on Flickr

France 2021 - Paris by Philippe BN, on Flickr

France 2021 - Paris by Philippe BN, on Flickr

Parisian Geometry: Curves by Marc Barrot, on Flickr

Au pont de Sully (Paris, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

A Paris Kiss by Gerry Walden, on Flickr

Alma Nox by Max Illednaj, on Flickr

Street musicians couple by pivapao, on Flickr

Tourists in Front of Opera Garnier, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

couchant by Bladsurb, on Flickr

2014-09. France. Paris by Yuriy Storoz, on Flickr

_ALP7318 by françoise nayroles, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Champ de Mars - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Au pont de Sully (Paris, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

Montmarte_SacreCoeur_rush_hour by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Paris Street Chess by Mark Fischer, on Flickr

Manifestation_GJ_Paris_06_novembre_2021_O_Roberjot-057 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Waiting at traffic lights in Paris Style by Sanshiro KUBOTA, on Flickr

Montmarte_Dalida by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Space Invader PA_236 by Denis, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2021 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Folies Bergère...GOLD AND THE MYSTERIOUS WORLD OF ALCHEMY....Gold Capped: Making gold with alchemy by Hughes Songe, on Flickr

D9A78006-8A3E-4881-BADA-1AD839D71172 by Paul Teysen, on Flickr

The Roofs of Paris by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Paris by Laetitia G, on Flickr

Up à la corde by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Passerelle des Arts by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Masques noirs by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People sitting or lying in the Mandela Gardens by pivapao, on Flickr

&#x27;Did you see this guy behind us ?&#x27; by pivapao, on Flickr

La Défense - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Palais de Chaillot - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Pont de l&#x27;Alma - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Champ de Mars - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Allée des Cygne - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Gare du Nord - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rues de Paris by André Meylan, on Flickr

Paris by Claude Meunier, on Flickr

Paris by Claude Meunier, on Flickr

SciFi in Paris by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr

Le tambour et le dôme du Panthéon (Paris) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

Space Invader PA_043 by Denis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Défense by Teh Han Lin, on Flickr

Business district of Paris (La Défense) by Pierre Blaché, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower, Paris by Billy Sharpe, on Flickr

Eiffel Rise by Frank Waterkotte, on Flickr

Coucher de soleil sur la Seine, le pont royal et le musée d&#x27;Orsay à Paris, France by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr

Les Invalides as seen from the Eiffel Tower by Samuel Lee, on Flickr

Paris - Ils sont là... by ArtSperger - changer de regard, on Flickr

Le soleil sort de ses draps by Gwenael Blanck, on Flickr

Paris by Mario Calma, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe, Wrapped, Paris by Pierre Blaché, on Flickr

Cityscape, Paris by Danie Webster, on Flickr

Paris N&amp;B - Pont Bir Hakeim by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr

Staring at Pinault Art Foundation by Ludovic, on Flickr

Boulevard Saint-Michel - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Head &amp; Shoulders above the rest by ColinB .. Porn on your P&#x27;stream / Faves &#x3D; Blocked., on Flickr

Nail biter by ColinB .. Porn on your P&#x27;stream / Faves &#x3D; Blocked., on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Samyang by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

La BNF vue par le Samyang 12mm by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Montmartre by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Paris by António Alfarroba, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2021-11_505 by Frédéric Anne, on Flickr

2021-11_503 by Frédéric Anne, on Flickr

2021-11_502 by Frédéric Anne, on Flickr

2021-11_497 by Frédéric Anne, on Flickr

2021-11_493 by Frédéric Anne, on Flickr

2021-11_495 by Frédéric Anne, on Flickr

2021-11_473 by Frédéric Anne, on Flickr

Manifestation_GJ_Paris_13_novembre_2021_O_Roberjot-244 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Tourists sat at the terrace of a restaurent in Montmartre, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Young people sitting or lying in front of Centre Pompidou by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2021 154 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2021 149 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Panthéon de Paris, August 2021 1246 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2021 210 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

La Samaritaine, Paris, France, August 2021 177 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2021 168 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris, France, August 2021 235 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France by Rebecca Houseman, on Flickr

Metro by Miki Gelada, on Flickr

Painters of Montmartre, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries and Musée d&#x27;Orsay, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PARIS by Adem Doğan, on Flickr

Paris underground by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Pont Neuf, Paris by antoun robert, on Flickr

Paris by Hans Dirix, on Flickr

Paris by Alan, on Flickr

PARIS-5 by PapaPiper, on Flickr

Paris by TS_1000, on Flickr

Paris by FRANCOIS VEQUAUD, on Flickr

Paris by FRANCOIS VEQUAUD, on Flickr

stroll on Ile St-Louis by Albyn Davis, on Flickr

Paris architecture by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

París Dragón by Sergio González Sierra, on Flickr

.. by lux fecit, on Flickr

Paris night by Adrien Vel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris (France) by Robert Stępień, on Flickr

Paris- France by Mar Solo, on Flickr

Paris, France by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

The wrapped Arc de Triomphe at night by patuffel, on Flickr

Sacre_Coeur_c by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Paris by Qartveli, on Flickr

Eiffel tower sunrise by gnana sagar sunkesula, on Flickr

photo-04 by John Carter, on Flickr

French girls sitting close to Montmartre steps, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Yellow_vests_gilets_jaunes_Olivier_Roberjot_Paris_16_novembre_2019 (179) by Olivier R, on Flickr

Cafe&#x27;s terrace in Abesses street at Montmartre, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Danielle Simonnet &amp; Mathilde Panot by dprezat, on Flickr

Space Invader PA_340 by Denis, on Flickr

Colorful by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris... by Chung-Yao Yang, on Flickr

Paris Rooftops and Windows by Jane Cumming, on Flickr

City by Danny VB, on Flickr

#love #paris #city by Sergiy_savchuk1, on Flickr

Paris by Kamal Bennani, on Flickr

Paris! by Karina, on Flickr

Ópera de París by Rafa Velazquez, on Flickr

Paris by george sunter, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris 2018 by Stephane PELEAU, on Flickr

Paris by Matteo Pezzi, on Flickr

París. by Pablo Cadoppi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris_Louvre_b by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Paris_Louvre_a by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde 1 by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde 2 by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde 4 by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Paris_Cityscape_1 by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Paris_Cityscape_3 by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

someone was mocking french people or something like that by Felipe Tofani, on Flickr

People relaxing in Mandela&#x27;s gardens by pivapao, on Flickr

En Seine #3 by Pierre (Rennes), on Flickr

Paris 2021 by David Pin, on Flickr

Paris, France by Ninara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Travel by Danny VB, on Flickr

Paris by Kamal Bennani, on Flickr

Place St Michel, Paris by It&#x27;s Hoy, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

View from Tour Eiffel - Palais de Chaillot - Paris - France by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr

City by Danny VB, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris City by Saad Nasir, on Flickr

Paris sera toujours Paris..... by Daniel Edouin, on Flickr

Paris by Toni Mottura, on Flickr

Paris by Sean MacEntee, on Flickr

Paris by Stefano Mattia, on Flickr

Paris people by Anna Efimova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Two girls jumping rope by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris by Alan, on Flickr

The love Candy by julia larrigue, on Flickr

Across Paris by night by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Across Paris by night by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Across Paris by night by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Across Paris by night by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Across Paris by night by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Arc printanier by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Portrait of a beautiful girl drinking a grapefruit juice by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Cafe in Paris by Alan, on Flickr

Square Louise-Michel - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Mascarillas (burka) impuestas por el gobierno by Carlos Abrego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Two fingers by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr

Paris by night by Katalin Godony, on Flickr

Gare du Nord - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

043 Paris by Simon Barnett, on Flickr

Saint-Louis island by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

A Pyramid Courtyard by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Paris_Metro_a by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

La tête dans les nuages by Frédéric Long, on Flickr

Paris, France by Daniel Chen, on Flickr

Preparing to influence [explored 2021-11-24] by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr

Manifestation_GJ_Paris_20_novembre_2021_O_Roberjot-291 by Olivier R, on Flickr

ParisVI-2 by Alain D), on Flickr

Paris, France by Daniel Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Champs Elysees Noel 2021 04 by Benoit Patelout, on Flickr

Champs Elysees Noel 2021 06 by Benoit Patelout, on Flickr

Champs Elysees Noel 2021 14 by Benoit Patelout, on Flickr

Champs Elysees Noel 2021 18 by Benoit Patelout, on Flickr

Champs Elysees Noel 2021 20 by Benoit Patelout, on Flickr

Champs Elysees Noel 2021 07 by Benoit Patelout, on Flickr

Grand Palais by Slawomir Purzycki, on Flickr

sunset by Chrisrnr, on Flickr

En selfie zone by Guillaume Birraux, on Flickr

Space Invader PA_1448 by Denis, on Flickr

Tourist sat at the terrace of a french cafe in Montmartre, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue nails by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

city of paris, france by photos planeta, on Flickr

city of paris, france by photos planeta, on Flickr

Paris, France by Alvaro Almeida, on Flickr

Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

Parisian morn by Jim Nix, on Flickr

20204187 by sjef robroek, on Flickr

Institut de France, Paris. by Mario Gonzalez Leyva, on Flickr

IMG by Morgan Tb, on Flickr

PARIS - THE VIEW. by Miguel GLR, on Flickr

Serious #209 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

DSC00402-2 by Sonia Ancellin, on Flickr

On a gaigné by christian amoser, on Flickr

On a gaigné by christian amoser, on Flickr

Dancing with Silence by IAPB/VISION 2020, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

París Notre Dame by Francisco López, on Flickr

L1050413 by Jean-Paul Blanc, on Flickr

Début de soirée au Louvre by Didier, on Flickr

Paris. Tour Eiffiel. by Al Sanin, on Flickr

Sea of houses by P. Roß, on Flickr

Paris, two weeks ago by Cat Shilova, on Flickr

Paris 1er janvier by fra.bous, on Flickr

Paris at night by Sumner Buck, on Flickr

Paris.jpg by Pericles Loucopoulos, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Ananstacia in Paris by Franck G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

PARIS by Adem Doğan, on Flickr

Paris by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Paris by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Paris by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Paris by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Paris by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Paris by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Paris: Eiffel Tower by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Paris brûle-t-il ? by @ngèle, on Flickr

Paris, France by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

Photo by Chris Smart, on Flickr

Perigot by c&#x27;estlavie!, on Flickr

Office Chair in the Street - Montmartre, Paris by ChrisGoldNY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Three girls taking a selfie on the background of the Eiffel tower by pivapao, on Flickr

Painter of Montmartre drawing the portrait of a cute little girl, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Blonde model posing for two photographers at Bir Hakeim Bridge by pivapao, on Flickr

Fire burning at Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

0 nouvelle architecture Paris Est et BNF by kristen brannasslor, on Flickr

Paris_Seine_5 by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

France 2021 - Paris - Les Invalides by Philippe BN, on Flickr

016580LR by Jean-Michel LECOQ, on Flickr

Sunday Afternoon in the Gardens of the Palais-Royal, Paris by Ninara, on Flickr

One tower and many people. by Mitsushiro Nakagawa, on Flickr

The whole crew with Max, the photographer, get ready for the shoots by pivapao, on Flickr

Avenue des Champs-Élysées by Ninara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

BEN_3546 by Kemal Riza, on Flickr

Rue du Vieux Colombier, Paris, France by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris_Seine_4 by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

France 2021 - Paris - Les Invalides by Philippe BN, on Flickr

Opéra de PARIS IMG_20210924_152754 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Pont bassin de l&#x27;Arsenal by Floflo Flow, on Flickr

Street Art - 5505 by Patrick Collins, on Flickr

Blonde model smiling at me before posing for a photo shooting by pivapao, on Flickr

Mini shooting by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Louvre by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr

Place de la Résistance - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Space Invader PA_867 by Denis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

Paris, France by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Paris-France-1511.jpg by georgk255, on Flickr

Paris, France by IBRAHIM ALNAMI, on Flickr

Paris, France 911 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Seine, Paris, France by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr

Paris, France by adl22, on Flickr

Paris Faces by andy, on Flickr

Jeane by Alvaro Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

6AF6A1B2-7D96-4101-B8CC-63E4BD137CFF by Sky Apollon Studio, on Flickr

88612C03-A069-4F16-88A8-F16B24002FEA by Sky Apollon Studio, on Flickr

Rue Marx Dormoy - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Champ-de-Mars (Field of Mars) and panorama of Paris from the Eiffel Tower - France by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

The Seine in the south-west of Paris from the Eiffel Tower - France by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Jardins du Trocadéro (Gardens of the Trocadero) from the Eiffel Tower - Paris - France by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Panorama of Paris and the Seine from the Eiffel Tower - France by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Panorama on Paris and the Champ-de-Mars (Field of Mars) from the Eiffel Tower - France by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Roofs of Paris from the Eiffel Tower - France by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr

Velib - Paris by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr

Jules Coutant park by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Perchée by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel by Betty_l0u, on Flickr

Pose longue sur la Seine by Betty_l0u, on Flickr

Notre-Dame-de-Paris, Paris by Betty_l0u, on Flickr

L&#x27;une des deux tours Duo, 13e arrondissement de Paris au coucher du soleil by Betty_l0u, on Flickr

Coucher de soleil ce soir, depuis le balcon (Alfortville, France) by Betty_l0u, on Flickr

View from the terass of the &quot;Primtemps&quot; shop (Paris) by Loïc GODMER, on Flickr

Arc de triomphe - Paris by Joël Le Montagner, on Flickr

La Seine, Paris by Ninara, on Flickr

Mayashala_AnneCe_07.03.2021-7.jpg by Gwenn Dubourthoumieu, on Flickr

Mayashala_11.01.2021-9.jpg by Gwenn Dubourthoumieu, on Flickr

Paris the place to be - visiteurs by ArtSperger - changer de regard, on Flickr

Manifestation_gilets_jaunes_04_décembre_2021_O_Roberjot-098 by Olivier R, on Flickr

La Défense Paris at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mayashala_11.01.2021-7.jpg by Gwenn Dubourthoumieu, on Flickr

Mayashala_11.01.2021-37.jpg by Gwenn Dubourthoumieu, on Flickr

The Pyramid Glass by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Quai de Conti - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Mayashala_Teachers training_23.04.2021-40.jpg by Gwenn Dubourthoumieu, on Flickr

Mayashala_AnneCe_07.03.2021-8.jpg by Gwenn Dubourthoumieu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Quai Malaquais - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Seine - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai de Conti - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai de Conti - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue d&#x27;Auteuil - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai de Conti - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

La Défense Paris at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

La tour eiffel - France by Mathias Raphaël Bachmann, on Flickr

Sacré Cœur - France by Mathias Raphaël Bachmann, on Flickr

Mayashala_Teachers training_23.04.2021-6.jpg by Gwenn Dubourthoumieu, on Flickr

Mayashala_Teachers training_23.04.2021-9.jpg by Gwenn Dubourthoumieu, on Flickr

Mayashala_11.01.2021-24.jpg by Gwenn Dubourthoumieu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Air France Office in Paris by Amaury Laporte, on Flickr

Grand Palais and Golden Winged Horse from Across the Seine 1 by Amaury Laporte, on Flickr

Manifestation_hopitaux_Paris_07_décembre_2021_O_Roberjot-330 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Le rose aux joues by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Space Invader PA_1257 by Denis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

555722615 by Joshua Garner, on Flickr

Christo Variation2 by Adrien Sifre, on Flickr

Eiffel tower at sunrise by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Christo Variation1 by Adrien Sifre, on Flickr

Quai Voltaire - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Panorama by Rocco Lucatorto, on Flickr

La tour eiffel - France by Mathias Raphaël Bachmann, on Flickr

Roofs of Paris 1 by Amaury Laporte, on Flickr

Notre-Dame Cathedral Under Repair and Tourist Ship on the Seine by Amaury Laporte, on Flickr

French Flag and European Flag by Amaury Laporte, on Flickr

B&amp;W - Montmartre - Paris by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

820600-Paris--0009 by Erik Anestad, on Flickr

Place Colette - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris La Défense at wide angle by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Sous le regard d&#x27;Icare by ArtSperger - changer de regard, on Flickr

Place du Carrousel - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

DSC01046 by Distagon12, on Flickr

Painter of Montmartre drawing the portrait of a cute little girl, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bassin du Trocadéro by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Depuis Montmartre by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Rayonnante by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Genius by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Paris @ Sunset by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

&gt;-|-|-|-| by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Métro Cité by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Paris at blue hour by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Arc de triomphe selon Christo by Bruno, on Flickr

SM NWH x Ballon d&#x27;Or by Boris Colletier, on Flickr

SPIDERMAN X PARC DES PRINCES by Boris Colletier, on Flickr

Montmartre streets by Ilkka Jukarainen, on Flickr

Young girl with colored Versace jacket sitting on her boyfriend&#x27;s lap by pivapao, on Flickr

Cute girl posing in pantyhose, OTK boots and bomber jacket by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Les Invalides, et un morceau du quartier de la Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Hôtel de Ville in Paris by iesphotography, on Flickr

Hôtel National des Invalides, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Mayashala_11.01.2021-25.jpg by Gwenn Dubourthoumieu, on Flickr

Rue des Carmes by George Nutulescu, on Flickr

Sunset over Paris by Saúl Aguilar Gonzalez, on Flickr

Sweet May. by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arc de Triomphe wrapped by Christo by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe wrapped by Christo by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe wrapped by Christo by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe wrapped by Christo by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe packed by Christo by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe packed by Christo by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

20211216-DSC05980 by Bas Haker, on Flickr

Paris, avril 2021. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Institut de France at blue hour by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Bassin du Trocadéro by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Vetements by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Coup de cœur by mamasuco, on Flickr

Beauty in Paris by steve warson, on Flickr

L&#x27;art de s’asseoir by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

La Diva by ArtSperger - changer de regard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

McLaren 650S Spider by Jack de Gier, on Flickr

Institut de France, Paris by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

Paris 100 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

(6) Nation - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Charles - Parzis (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Pont de Grenelle - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boulevard de Denain - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place Colette - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Frontierland - Disneyland Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris 102 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr

Painter of Montmartre drawing portrait at Place du Tertre, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Hidden by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

French artists making street theatre, Dalida Place, Montmartre, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Two pretty women sitting in the Niki de Saint-Phalle garden of the archipelago of the Seine banks by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Paris by radioink, on Flickr

Paris by radioink, on Flickr

Paris by radioink, on Flickr

Paris by radioink, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by radioink, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by radioink, on Flickr

Paris by radioink, on Flickr

81 - Paris en Décembre 2021 - Le toit de l&#x27;Opéra Garnier by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe wrapped by Christo by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris, France by bm^, on Flickr

Space Invader PA_1273 by Denis, on Flickr

Tourists dancing between the tables at the terrace of a french restaurant in Montmartre, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Ivan, on Flickr

Mansory Rolls Royce Ghost White Limited by Fabien Photos-Passion-Automobiles, on Flickr

Lincoln Navigator by Fabien Photos-Passion-Automobiles, on Flickr

Porsche Taycan Turbo &quot;ma première&quot; by Fabien Photos-Passion-Automobiles, on Flickr

Audi RS6 C8 &quot;ma première&quot; by Fabien Photos-Passion-Automobiles, on Flickr

Lamborghini Urus by Fabien Photos-Passion-Automobiles, on Flickr

paris street by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris street by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

grey december by sarrajaoui13, on Flickr

Paris streets by Matty Lang, on Flickr

Paris by Jo Boss, on Flickr

Painter of Montmartre drawing a portrait at Place du Tertre, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Painter of Montmartre drawing a portrait at Place du Tertre, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boys and girls dancing in front of the Trocadero gardens by pivapao, on Flickr

20210919_144856 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

2021-12-22_09-50-33 by Alberto Mazzei, on Flickr

View of Eiffel tower from Trocadero by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Parvis de l’Hôtel de Ville - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Institut de France by Arthur Weidmann, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Martin - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Champs-Élysées by Markus Käppeli, on Flickr

Christmas time by Francisco Prado, on Flickr

Emma Renucci, Miss Corse 2021 continues the shooting on the Passerelle Debilly by pivapao, on Flickr

&quot;Pompidou&quot; Paris, France 2017 by Martin Lazarev, on Flickr

Paris, illuminations 2017 by EclairagePublic.eu, on Flickr

Paris, illuminations 2017 by EclairagePublic.eu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bibliothèque Nationale de France by Xin Shen, on Flickr

Building CNIT 2 by Xin Shen, on Flickr

Building CNIT 4 by Xin Shen, on Flickr

Cinémathèque française by Xin Shen, on Flickr

Grande Arche de la Défense 1 by Xin Shen, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre-Dame by Xin Shen, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe - View from Eiffel Tower, Paris, France 2014 by Ank Kumar, on Flickr

L&#x27;Arc de Triomphe and the famous Champs-Elysee by Tim Ngo, on Flickr

Rue de Turbigo - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Louvre museum at blue hour by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Different enthusiasm at the dancers show by white or black spectators by pivapao, on Flickr

Paris scenes #7 | Paris the everyday | Paris Street Photography by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

Paris Is Burning Film Screening @ Downtown - Spring 2021 by Barrett, The Honors College, on Flickr

Having a sandwich on Pantheon square by Ludovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Girl posing on the crosswalk by pivapao, on Flickr

20210919_144856 by Bryaxis, on Flickr

SNCF 185 552 &quot;NJ 469&quot; - Paris by Mark van der Meer, on Flickr

FR Paris Montmarte Sacre Coeur - 1961 (EU61-K15-21) by David Pirmann, on Flickr

2021-12-22_09-50-33 by Alberto Mazzei, on Flickr

After the rain by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Institut de France at blue hour by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Roofs of Paris 2 by Amaury Laporte, on Flickr

The Eiffel tower at night by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Close encounters... by Albyn Davis, on Flickr

[Explore 19/12/21 #18] Montmartre Noir et Blanc - Paris by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr

Louvre museum at blue hour by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Paris - Christmas is coming by 0veredge, on Flickr

Not Posing.. People of Paris by Usmani81, on Flickr

A Lot Happening There !! by Usmani81, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!
Joyeux Noël à tous!*


----------



## christos-greece

The Tower of Paris by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Quai de la Seine - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Belzunce - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boulevard de Bonne Nouvelle - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue du Renard - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Parvis de l’Hôtel de Ville - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Martin - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue du Volga - Paris (Netherlands) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

125 - Paris en Décembre 2021 - Place Vendôme by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Concorde #4 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Concorde #5 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

&quot;Paris moment&quot; Paris, France 2017 by Martin Lazarev, on Flickr

View of Eiffel tower from Trocadero by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Serious #258 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sélection 2015 - 2016 (44) by Zappacity, on Flickr

Celeb by Luke Anderson, on Flickr

Tuileries by Tracey, on Flickr

Xmas market in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Xmas market in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Xmas market in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Xmas market in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Xmas market in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Xmas market in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Xmas market in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Le Stryge - a chimera of Notre Dame Cathedral, Paris by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

124 - Paris en Décembre 2021 - Place Vendôme by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

120 - Paris en Décembre 2021 - la Place de la Concorde by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A true macho : one hand holds the cigar and the other cherisses the thigh by pivapao, on Flickr

Girls sitting at a sidewalk cafe table by pivapao, on Flickr

Paris, France by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Paris, France by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Paris, France by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Paris, France by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Paris, France by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Hôtel National des Invalides &amp; la Défense, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Paris by Kamal Bennani, on Flickr

Paris by Sergey, on Flickr

Pont Neuf, Paris by Kamal Bennani, on Flickr

The roofs of Paris by Kamal Bennani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CKER0469 by Kemal Riza, on Flickr

📍Paris, France by Joyda Supitranon, on Flickr

Rue de l&#x27;Aqueduc - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Basilique du Sacré-Cœur - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Chaudron - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue du Faubourg Saint-Martin - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai de la Seine - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Xmas market in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

28déc-4 by Tyson Luneau, on Flickr

IMG_20211005_174412 by dworaczek-bendome AM dworaczek-bendome AM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of Saint Eustache by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Untitled by Fujiman19, on Flickr

Untitled by Fujiman19, on Flickr

Boulevard Murat - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Basilique du Sacré-Cœur - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Linois - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boulevard de Denain - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place du Carrousel - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai Voltaire - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

📍Paris, France by Joyda Supitranon, on Flickr

Untitled by Fujiman19, on Flickr

Untitled by Francesco Lurgo, on Flickr

Xmas market in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Painter at work in the Place du Tertre by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Girl eating a focaccia sitting on a bench by pivapao, on Flickr

Portraitiste au travail place du Tertre by pivapao, on Flickr

Untitled by Fujiman19, on Flickr

Xmas market in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

182 - Paris en Décembre 2021 - la Grande Roue dans les Tuileries by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Blue power, Europa Eiffel style by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Paris balades IMG_20201215_162342 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

View of Eiffel tower from Trocadero by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Le CNIT La Défense by ArtSperger - changer de regard, on Flickr

La tour eiffel - France by Mathias Raphaël Bachmann, on Flickr

Torre Eiffel y río Sena - Paris by Juan Carlos Dominguez, on Flickr

Paris street 2016 by Arjay Alexander, on Flickr

Untitled by Francesco Lurgo, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!
Bonne année à tous! *


----------



## christos-greece

Lamborghini Murcielago by Jack de Gier, on Flickr

Paris by mahesh.kondwilkar, on Flickr

À l&#x27;Europe et à 2022 by Gwenael Blanck, on Flickr

Eiffel Europe by For.me.it&#x27;s.you, on Flickr

Rue La Fayette - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue du Faubourg Montmartre - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai Malaquais - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai de Conti - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Seine - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Seine - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

(7) Poissonnière - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Xmas market in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Contemplation by Kay Harpa, on Flickr

Untitled by Fujiman19, on Flickr

Muslim woman resting after shopping by pivapao, on Flickr

Portrait painters at work in the Place du Tertre by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

228 - Paris en Décembre 2021 - Centre Pompidou à Beaubourg by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

DSCF1687-Cutter_InPixio by Martin Braunholz, on Flickr

Avenue Paul Doumer - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

The Eiffel tower at night by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Louvre museum at blue hour by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

View of Eiffel tower from Trocadero by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Institut de France at blue hour by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Louvre museum at dawn by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Paris at blue hour by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Boulevard de Montmorency - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Double masque by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Serious #261 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Paris, passerelle Sedar Sanghor, B&amp;W, 17 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr

Cheerful#152 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Street Paris by Lucie Ablard-kreitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nice Brazilian girl posing by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Playing with the sun ... by julia larrigue, on Flickr

UFO Architecture by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr

The Louvre, Museum in Paris (1 of 1) by NIL (All Images Copyright ©), on Flickr

Louvre 2011 Revised by David Bramhall, on Flickr

Rue de Rivoli by dprezat, on Flickr

Rue de Rivoli by dprezat, on Flickr

Rue de Rivoli - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

IMG_0578 by Travel Guys, on Flickr

The Louvre by Levon Avdoyan, on Flickr

PARIGI. CHIESA DE LA MADALEINE. by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Paris by Vetbonkie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Portrait of pudgy blonde girl by pivapao, on Flickr

Portrait of a nice black girl braving the cold with a very low-cut sheath dress by pivapao, on Flickr

entre deux mondes by Kalzennyg, on Flickr

Eiffel defense by Vladimir Kud, on Flickr

Louvre and Pont des Arts by Andrew Littlewood & Karl Newell, on Flickr

Paris Streetphotography by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Paris-France by Alex E. Pajares, on Flickr

Two young ladies are riding an electric scooter on the Pont Alexander III in Paris by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

JeromeEMERIAU182 by Agence WATO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

26 - Paris Janvier 2022 - la Rotonde de La Villette by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Winter sunset in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Winter sunset in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Winter sunset in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Winter sunset in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Winter sunset in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Winter sunset in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Winter sunset in Paris by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Rue Paul Valéry - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Two girls in miniskirts and boots posing on the Bir Hakeim bridge by pivapao, on Flickr

PCVB 005-19062017 by François Coudriou, on Flickr

Photographing your lover through a glass of wine by pivapao, on Flickr

flamme sur plaque by Bladsurb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Asian girl in black trousers and OTK boots posing on Bir Hakeim bridge by pivapao, on Flickr

Xmas lights on Champs Elysées by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Xmas lights on Champs Elysées by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Xmas lights on Champs Elysées by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Xmas lights on Champs Elysées by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Xmas lights on Champs Elysées by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

RATP 0715 MONTMARTROBUS by Michel REPS, on Flickr

Avenue des Champs-Elysées - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris by Sam Geuens, on Flickr

Open Jazz, Paris, december 2021 by Reivaxe -, on Flickr

Paris by J. Greco Photography, on Flickr

DSC04575 by Erin Crosby, on Flickr

DSC04566 by Erin Crosby, on Flickr

Sous le ciel de Paris, Galeries Lafayette, boulevard Hausmann, Paris IXe, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ferrari 812 Superfast by Jack de Gier, on Flickr

_JP22000 by Jordane Prestrot, on Flickr

on the Seine - Nov, 2021 by Chris Lange, on Flickr

Avenue des Champs-Elysées - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Avenue des Champs-Elysées - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Avenue des Champs-Elysées - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place Charles de Gaulle - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place Charles de Gaulle - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai de la Mégisserie - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

RATP METRO LIGNE 3 by Michel REPS, on Flickr

Paris, France by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Big Thunder Mountain Railroad - Disneyland Park (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

PCVB 004-02122011 by François Coudriou, on Flickr

DSC04576 by Erin Crosby, on Flickr

Noël à Paris : Asnières-sur-Seine by Vincent Dechartres, on Flickr

_DSC4970 : oeuvre de Richard Orlinski @ avenue Georges V, Paris by Pascal VU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by night by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

The Glowing Nights of Paris by Pedro Albuquerque, on Flickr

Watching Paris. by Rafa Velazquez, on Flickr

Paris underground by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Glassy structure by Ramon C., on Flickr

PARIS by Adem Doğan, on Flickr

Paris by FRANCOIS VEQUAUD, on Flickr

Sunset in Paris by sumi!, on Flickr

Paris. Париж. by Yuri Pain, on Flickr

Paris. Париж. by Yuri Pain, on Flickr

Paris the beautiful by tomabenz, on Flickr

stroll on Ile St-Louis by Albyn Davis, on Flickr

Paris by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Las Bandidas by Kévin N (Keay), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

11janvier-7 by Tyson Luneau, on Flickr

Sur les terrasses, grands magasins du Printemps, boulevard Hausmann, Paris IXe, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

Les toits de Paris IMG_20210924_152859 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

88 - Paris Janvier 2022 - avenue Ledru-Rollin by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

DSC06853.jpg by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Galeries Lafayette Rooftop by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Galeries Lafayette Rooftop by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Galeries Lafayette Rooftop by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Galeries Lafayette Rooftop by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Rue de Viarmes - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

&#x27;... and now let&#x27;s make one with you in my arms !&#x27; by pivapao, on Flickr

Paris vibes by Bart van der Heijden Photography, on Flickr

Paris vibes by Bart van der Heijden Photography, on Flickr

Elegant girl with hat, scarf, jeans and sneakers by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Verrière, grands magasins du Printemps, boulevard Hausmann, Paris IXe, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

Vive la Revolucion by BHCMBailey, on Flickr

The Inverted Pyramid by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Paris by Sam Geuens, on Flickr

Evening stroll around Opera by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris vibes by Bart van der Heijden Photography, on Flickr

Jardin Nelson Mandela - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris vibes by Bart van der Heijden Photography, on Flickr

Black bag by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Wondering Paris by Antoine Vandamme, on Flickr

Concorde #8 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Moulin Rouge Paris, Montmartre by Alex Saurel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Karla Beyles, on Flickr

Aux couleurs de l&#x27;Europe by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Pink Blue by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Européenne by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

L&#x27;ombre de la tour &quot;version paysage&quot; by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Bokeh Town by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Genius by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Happy New Year 2022 by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Place de l&#x27;Etoile &amp; Sacré-Coeur by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Luiz Fernando, on Flickr

Marais-Morphose 8923 by PRGaume, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

08082018-img311 by Etien Kayser, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris by SoundYears, on Flickr

The Smile... by Usmani81, on Flickr

about people by Laure Dabrowska, on Flickr


----------



## Edumello

*Personal Photos \\\ *


----------



## Edumello

*La Défense


























*

*Personal Photos \\*


----------



## christos-greece

The Rolling Stones by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Black and Blue by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Rue Custine by Paul O&#x27;Connell, on Flickr

41 - Paris Février 2022 - près de la Porte de Clichy by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

43 - Paris Février 2022 - Tribunal près de la Porte de Clichy by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

40 - Paris Février 2022 - le tram près de la Porte de Clichy by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

34 - Paris Février 2022 - travaux rue Haxo by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

21 - Paris Février 2022 - Cours de Vincennes by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

04 - Paris Février 2022 - Bobigny près du Métro Pablo Picasso by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

PARIS by J.P.B, on Flickr

Marathon de Paris 20km by . ., on Flickr

Les colonnes des Invalides by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

PARIS IN LOVE-8 by Fabrice FLD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cheerful #154 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Paris France - Vendôme Column - 1810 by Onasill ~ Bill - 114 Million View, on Flickr

Paris (France) by Robert Stępień, on Flickr

Rue de la Verrerie - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Gare du Nord - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Île Saint-Louis - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai de l&#x27;Hôtel de Ville - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue du Temple - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai d&#x27;Orléans - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai d&#x27;Orléans - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Rambuteau - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris en noir et blanc by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Quai de la Tournelle - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris_gilets_jaune_acte_170_O_Roberjot-007 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Rue Rivoli by Albyn Davis, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou - 24147 by Patrick Collins, on Flickr

Dense City by Paul Jones, on Flickr

Ankai HFF6110GS-1 n°385 - Paris, Paris 75 © Bertrand Lefebvre by Car-Histo-Bus, on Flickr

The Alexander III bridge in Paris near the Grand Palais and the Invalides by rhunvan1, on Flickr

Versailles by Yaxbalam, on Flickr

47 - Paris Février 2022 - Porte de Clichy, avenue de Clichy by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Lignières (Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

N7 Orly Airport 06 by FreewayAllan, on Flickr

Untitled, Paris 2019 by Sam Benari, on Flickr

Autumn day in Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Painter of Montmartre drawing a portrait at Place du Tertre, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

French girls sitting close to Montmartre steps, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Victoria Barbara wearing Valentino at fashion show in France for Paris Fashion Week 2021 by Victoria Barbara, on Flickr

PARIGI. CHIESA DI SAINT-GERMAIN-L&#x27;AUXERROIS by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

Place Vendôme by De Fonk, on Flickr

Rue Frémicourt by Loops666, on Flickr

Dense City by Paul Jones, on Flickr

Boulevard des Invalides by Carlos Abrego, on Flickr

Untitled by Çetin X, on Flickr

Quai de l&#x27;Hôtel de Ville - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris, France by bm^, on Flickr

L&#x27;heure du Thé by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Ragazze che ballano nel cortile del Louvre by pivapao, on Flickr

Filles dansant dans la cour du Louvre by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Car for hire Paris. by Flyingpast, on Flickr

Street Art - 5805 by Patrick Collins, on Flickr

Paris street by Chris Lange, on Flickr

Bourse de Commerce by Yaxbalam, on Flickr

Fruits es Legumes by Michael Beitelsmann, on Flickr

La Madeleine by Rodrigo Nogueira, on Flickr

Dense City by Paul Jones, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel and Tour Eiffel in Paris by Alan Parker Photos, on Flickr

Rue de Condé at Night, Paris by Al Stevens, on Flickr

Tourists looking at Panoramic view of the city, from Montmartre, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

A Summer&#x27;s Day Was Never So Lovely by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Place Vendôme #3 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Serious #xyz by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

A Street in Paris by Loops666, on Flickr

Rue Frémicourt by Loops666, on Flickr

BMW 5-Series? by Loops666, on Flickr

Rue du Commerce at Rue Frémicourt by Loops666, on Flickr

Housing in Paris by Loops666, on Flickr

Bassins du Champ de Mars by Loops666, on Flickr

Street Art - 5806 by Patrick Collins, on Flickr

Paris winter sunset by Julien Lesueur, on Flickr

Take Off by Tom Levold, on Flickr

Relax by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful platinum haired girl in shorts and fishnet tights photographed sitting and standing by pivapao, on Flickr

Two friends sitting in the sun against the wall of the Atelier Brâncuși by pivapao, on Flickr

Three girlfriends sitting on the floor facing the Pompidou Center laughing and chatting by pivapao, on Flickr

Paris, France shot on Leica M6 + 35mm Summicron by Ben Ghebeye, on Flickr

Paris, France by Harald Felgner, on Flickr

Hyperloop parisien.. by hery Deslandes, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Glory (Explored 2022/2/15 #1) by Victor Chen, on Flickr

Dense City by Paul Jones, on Flickr

Paris, Institut de France by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr

[Explore 19/12/21 #18] Montmartre Noir et Blanc - Paris by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr

Panning at Les Halles by robluvision, on Flickr

La Diva by ArtSperger - changer de regard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris 19 fevrier 2022-14 by Michel Rosenmann Photos, on Flickr

Paris 19 fevrier 2022-20 by Michel Rosenmann Photos, on Flickr

Paris 19 fevrier 2022-17 by Michel Rosenmann Photos, on Flickr

Paris 19 fevrier 2022-22 by Michel Rosenmann Photos, on Flickr

Paris 19 fevrier 2022-21 by Michel Rosenmann Photos, on Flickr

Paris 19 fevrier 2022-11 by Michel Rosenmann Photos, on Flickr

Hyperloop parisien.. by hery Deslandes, on Flickr

Defense District by Joel Haeringer, on Flickr

[Explore 05/02/22 #7]La Maison Rose - Montmartre by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr

Velib étoilé by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

DSCF9822-3 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr

Paris en noir et blanc by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

The Eiffel tower at night by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Paris at blue hour by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Paris Landmark. by Flyingpast, on Flickr

Paris 19 fevrier 2022-21 by Michel Rosenmann Photos, on Flickr

Dame de fer 1 by anthony szczerbal, on Flickr

Paris, Institut de France by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr

Paris vibes by Bart van der Heijden Photography, on Flickr

View of Paris from Montparnasse by rhunvan1, on Flickr

Paris, Bercy, Manana by v o y a g e u r, on Flickr

Ciel parisien (suite) by Jean-Gregoire Marin, on Flickr

Couple in Montmartre, Paris, France, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Painter of Montmartre drawing portrait at Place du Tertre, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Colonnades by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

67 - Paris Novembre 2021 - la Seine et Notre-Dame de Paris by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Boulevard Haussmann - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue du Faubourg-Saint Honoré - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Avenue d'Iéna - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Avenue d'Iéna - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place d'Iéna - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris at blue hour by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Louvre by Tanveer Tarafdar, on Flickr

Crowd of tourists sitting in front of the Montmartre's Basilica of the Sacré Cœur, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Running in the dark. by Rik V., on Flickr

Place Vendôme#4 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF6952 (7) by Didier Gruen, on Flickr

Signs by Abubakr Saeed, on Flickr

The Little photographer by julia larrigue, on Flickr

French men looking at Panoramic view of the city, from Montmartre, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Paris 19 fevrier 2022-20 by Michel Rosenmann Photos, on Flickr

Opera Garnier I by Magdalena Bonavetti, on Flickr

Paris Landmark. by Flyingpast, on Flickr

Urban fragment | Clouds Towers by Michelle Courteau, on Flickr

Montmartre by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

2 bergères sur les Champs by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Lecture monumentale. by Ivanoel Barreto, on Flickr

Paris - Attention à la marche by ArtSperger - changer de regard, on Flickr

That look in his eyes !! by Usmani81, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Concorde square by Luiz Fernando, on Flickr

123 - Paris Février 2022 - Paris vu depuis le sommet des Tours Duo by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

124 - Paris Février 2022 - Paris et La Défense vus depuis le sommet des Tours Duo by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

125 - Paris Février 2022 - Paris et La Grande Bibliothèque vus depuis le sommet des Tours Duo by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

126 - Paris Février 2022 - Paris et le Centre Pompidou vus depuis le sommet des Tours Duo by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

127 - Paris Février 2022 - Paris, Notre-Dame en chantier et la Tour de Jussieu vus depuis le sommet des Tours Duo by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

122 - Paris Février 2022 - Paris vu depuis le sommet des Tours Duo by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

View From The Eiffel Tower by Billy Sharpe, on Flickr

Valentine's day by pivapao, on Flickr

Loving couple on a bench by pivapao, on Flickr

Paris by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr

Robe longue et chapeau blanc by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Paris 19 fevrier 2022-14 by Michel Rosenmann Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

勇猛如虎 by pivapao, on Flickr

Rue de Rivoli - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

139 - Paris Février 2022 - Paris, le boulevard des Maréchaux et les voies de la Petite Ceinture by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

138 - Paris Février 2022 - Paris, solaire thermique by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

137 - Paris Février 2022 - Paris, discrète installation photovoltaïque by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

136 - Paris Février 2022 - Paris, la toiture chargée des immeubles parisiens by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

134 - Paris Février 2022 - Paris, la Tour Saint-Jacques, l'église Saint-Eustache aux Halles et l'église Notre-Dame de Lorette emballée by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

132 - Paris Février 2022 - Paris, les arbres du cimetière du Père Lachaise by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

128 - Paris Février 2022 - Paris, le Panthéon, le Grand et le Petit Palais vus depuis le sommet des Tours Duo by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries by Alex Foster, on Flickr

Notre Dame by Alex Foster, on Flickr

Tour Montparnasse by Alex Foster, on Flickr

One in, one out or One in, one out. by alwyn22, on Flickr

Serious #269 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

En bord de Seine by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel, Paris (France) by Andrea Guagni 1,1 Million, on Flickr

Loggia, hôtel de la Marine. by Pascal, on Flickr

Zero Dom de Georg Baselitz, devant l’institut de France 🔓 by Pascal, on Flickr

Il est 7h00, Paris s'éveille... ☀ by Pascal, on Flickr

Le dragon rouge géant de Calder, Place Vendôme. by Pascal, on Flickr

Grand escalier de La Samaritaine 🌟 by Pascal, on Flickr

La Samaritaine et sa fresque dite « des paons ». by Pascal, on Flickr

Boulevard de Saint-Germain - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Another Paris Beauty by Terry Hoffman, on Flickr

The Louvre Paris by Andy Lynch, on Flickr

Denfert Rochereau by Alex Foster, on Flickr

Jardin des Tuileries by Alex Foster, on Flickr

Painter of Montmartre drawing portrait at Place du Tertre, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Pont Louis-Philippe - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

JeromeEMERIAU50 by Agence WATO, on Flickr

JeromeEMERIAU60 by Agence WATO, on Flickr

002132 by Dietmar, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris by Alan, on Flickr

Paris by Danny VB, on Flickr

Paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe vu du ciel II by Guillaume CHANSON, on Flickr

Say goodbye and hit the road by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

IdF Banquet Musee Jacquemart Andre janvier 2020 VP_113 by Service Communication - Institut de France, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris street by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Paris Streets by Altan Cetin, on Flickr

Paris Streets by Altan Cetin, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Altan Cetin, on Flickr

Paris by Altan Cetin, on Flickr

Novitec Ferrari F-12 N-Largo by Altan Cetin, on Flickr

Novitec Ferrari F-12 N-Largo by Altan Cetin, on Flickr

Paris street by Matthias Mueller, on Flickr

Paris street by Jasiek, on Flickr

Paris street photography by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr

Paris Streets by Shanmukha Kangatharan, on Flickr

Paris street by Remke Luitjes, on Flickr

Paris' Street by Jonathan Adami, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street artist playing the gitar in front of the crowd of tourists sitting on the stairs down the Montmartre's Basilica of the Sacré Cœur, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Painter of Montmartre drawing a portrait, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

198 - Paris Février 2022 - la Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

199 - Paris Février 2022 - la Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

200 - Paris Février 2022 - la flçche de la Sainte-Chapelle dans l'île de la Cité by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

201 - Paris Février 2022 - la flêche de la Sainte-Chapelle dans l'île de la Cité by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

202 - Paris Février 2022 - la Seine sous le Petit Pont by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

203 - Paris Février 2022 - la Seine sous le Petit Pont by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

The Médicis Gallery / La Galerie Médicis, Louvre Museum, Paris, France by alwyn22, on Flickr

Streets of Paris by Hannah Niemi, on Flickr

Say What BW by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Serious #270 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

People in the street by Philippe Lelièvre, on Flickr

Painter of Montmartre drawing a portrait, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Douce après-midi - Mathilde by Hugo Dominguez, on Flickr

Douce après-midi - Mathilde by Hugo Dominguez, on Flickr

Rue de Rennes - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

IMG_9567 by 19f36471ae414f519ab99bdaa322e1cd, on Flickr

Reflections (October 2021, Paris, France) by Maria Luisa Belli, on Flickr

The Avenue des Champs-Élysées by Ken Lau, on Flickr

Policemen on the paved forecourt of the Basilica of the Sacred Heart in Montmartre during the COVID-19 lockdown, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

194 - Paris Février 2022 - boulevard Saint-Germain vers la rue Saint-Jacques by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

208 - Paris Février 2022 - le Pont au Change et la Conciergerie by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Murmures de mots..... by mamasuco, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Montmartre, Paris by Julien Lesueur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passers-by in Montmartre, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Red and brown haired girl taking notes perched on a railing by pivapao, on Flickr

ST. GERVAIS: 2-12 Rue Francois-Miron by Pete Sieger, on Flickr

Cityscape, Boulogne-Billancourt, Paris, France by alwyn22, on Flickr

230 - Paris Février 2022 - Le bassin de l'Arsenal et la colonne de la Bastille by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Rue de Rennes - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Rennes - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boulevard du Montparnasse - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boulevard de Saint-Germain - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Vaugirard - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Tournon - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Reflections (October 2021, Paris, France) by Maria Luisa Belli, on Flickr

Samaritaine - Clara by Hugo Dominguez, on Flickr

'So, will you pass the lip balm to me too ?' by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_D811298 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

'Look, it's not all over. We can always remain good friends' by pivapao, on Flickr

Hypnosis session in the street by pivapao, on Flickr

Pyramide by Ludovic Coudray, on Flickr

Cityscape, Boulogne-Billancourt, Paris, France by alwyn22, on Flickr

Stade de France by Ai Kagou, on Flickr

Lamborghini Aventador SVJ by Jack de Gier, on Flickr

243 - Paris Février 2022 - le grand Mimosa du Jardin des Plantes by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Façade du Grand Hôtel Intercontinental de Paris by Theo Castillon, on Flickr

IMG_9605 by 19f36471ae414f519ab99bdaa322e1cd, on Flickr

Le Louvre and its pyramids by rhunvan1, on Flickr

Paris, Institut de France by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A successful portrait in Montmartre by pivapao, on Flickr

Young couple crossing the street after shopping by pivapao, on Flickr

paris (23) by techsan85, on Flickr

paris (26) by techsan85, on Flickr

paris (18) by techsan85, on Flickr

paris (21) by techsan85, on Flickr

paris (16) by techsan85, on Flickr

256 - Paris Février 2022 - La Mairie du XXème arrondissement Place Gambetta by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Light trails from traffic on the Pont de Sèvres, Paris, France by alwyn22, on Flickr

Rue de Rennes - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Johnny for ever. by Rik V., on Flickr

DSC08545 by Distagon12, on Flickr

Indécises by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boulevard du Montparnasse - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue d'Alsace - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boulevard Saint-Germain - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Rennes - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue d'Assas - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Rennes - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai de Valmy - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

268 - Paris Février 2022 - le Bassin de l'Arsenal by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

The_Lourve_Paris_1 by Mick Dodds, on Flickr

Wine with lunch by rachel.roze, on Flickr

Fountain, Jardin du Luxembourg by rachel.roze, on Flickr

Place du Quebec - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

_D810999 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Île Saint-Louis by rachel.roze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notre Dame París L1001000- by Marcelo Llobet, on Flickr

Paris by DELAVILLE, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Montmartre's Basilica of the Sacré Cœur by night, Paris by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Polar Montmartre by Packing-Light, on Flickr

Along the River Bank by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Paris Landmark. by Flyingpast, on Flickr

Sunset in the Marais by rachel.roze, on Flickr

Book lover by rachel.roze, on Flickr

6 Miss France 2022 waiting to pose near the Sacre-Coeur church of Montmartre by pivapao, on Flickr

Miss Coeur Elegance France 2022 posing in Montmartre by pivapao, on Flickr

Paris by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr

DSC08565 by Distagon12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Claudio, on Flickr

Paris sunset by Dr. Ernst Strasser, on Flickr

De Beaubourg à Ménilmontant by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

Louvre Pyramid MS by Neil Jaehnert, on Flickr

Paris at Sunset by Rajesh Vijayarajan, on Flickr

L'Hôtel des Invalides vu du sommet de la Tour Montparnasse by Rémi Salmon, on Flickr

Paris, France by Baptiste L, on Flickr

Paris, Oct 2018 by Claudio, on Flickr

Paris Awakening by Dr. Ernst Strasser, on Flickr

IMG_4212 by tripklik --, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Photographe : Patrick Nejad by NTCH MRN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bercy-Village, Paris, France by Paul Mangeat, on Flickr

Bercy-Village, Paris, France by Paul Mangeat, on Flickr

La Seine, Paris, France by Paul Mangeat, on Flickr

La Samaritaine, Paris, France by Paul Mangeat, on Flickr

Dôme des Invalides, Paris, France by Paul Mangeat, on Flickr

Invalides, Paris, France by Paul Mangeat, on Flickr

L'Arena, Paris-Bercy, France by Paul Mangeat, on Flickr

Boulevard de Sébastopol - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Stormy Day in Paris by Allison Branson, on Flickr

6 Miss France 2022 waiting to pose near the Sacre-Coeur church of Montmartre by pivapao, on Flickr

Miss Coeur Elegance France 2022 posing in Montmartre by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Two pretty girls sitting smoking at the edge of the Innocents fountain by pivapao, on Flickr

Ferrari 812 GTS by Jack de Gier, on Flickr

316 - Paris Février 2022 - Kraken rue de Rivoli by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

317 - Paris Février 2022 - sur le toit e l'Hôtel de Ville by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

314 - Paris Février 2022 - l'observatoire de la Sorbaonne, rue Saint-Jacques by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

309 - Paris Février 2022 - la Seine au Pont Notre-Dame by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

308 - Paris Février 2022 - sur le toit de l'Hôtel de Ville by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

296 - Paris Février 2022 - église Saint-Severin by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel, La Défense & Eglise Notre-Dame-des-Champs, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Golden Jeanne d'Arc by rachel.roze, on Flickr

Stormy Day in Paris by Allison Branson, on Flickr

The 404 music band at work by pivapao, on Flickr

Photographing Miss Coeur Elegance France 2022 by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Windy zebra crossing by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

P1020837 - Paris : Le Palais Royal by Michel FERRY, on Flickr

La haut ! by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Night skyline of Paris by Michael Abid, on Flickr

Joinville-le-Pont, France, Street Scenes, City Center, Paris Suburbs, Urban Renewal , Rue Paris by Tom Craig, on Flickr

Joinville-le-Pont, France, Street Scenes, City Center, Paris Suburbs, Urban Renewal , Rue Paris by Tom Craig, on Flickr

Paris, France, Construction Site, Building Renovations, Triangle d&#x27;Or by Tom Craig, on Flickr

Paris, France, Construction Site, Building Renovations, Triangle d&#x27;Or by Tom Craig, on Flickr

Paris, France, French Public Hospital, Hotel Dieu , Sexual health Center by Tom Craig, on Flickr

aris, France, French Public Hospital, Hotel Dieu , Entrance by Tom Craig, on Flickr

A few steps by Pascal Colin, on Flickr

Photographe en action by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr

toit &amp; moi by M. (www.merlouche.com), on Flickr

Manifestation contre le pass sanitaire/ Samedi 9 octobre 2021/Paris by Marjorie Es, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Couple sitting by the window inside a cafe by pivapao, on Flickr

Portrait of beautiful black girl posing in the forecourt of the Louvre Museum by pivapao, on Flickr

Notre-Dame by Richard, on Flickr

Dusky Blue by Alexander V. Kuznetsov, on Flickr

08 Paris - Mars 2022 - Pont Notre-Dame by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Avenue de la République, Paris 13 by Eliane Kristensen, on Flickr

IMG_3267_DxO (1) by MICHAEL BOWTELL, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel, La Défense & Eglise Notre-Dame-des-Champs, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Other day Different Picture but still "Always the same Always different " by julia larrigue, on Flickr

Paris,France_2021-47 by Tamas Nagy, on Flickr

Paris,France_2021-76 by Tamas Nagy, on Flickr

Manifestation_droits_femmes_8_mai_2022_O_Roberjot-246 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Au soleil ou à l'ombre by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Pink by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Manifestation_droits_femmes_8_mai_2022_O_Roberjot-029 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont Louis-Philippe - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boulevard Saint-Michèl - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Julien le Pauvre - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Église Saint-Gervais-Saint-Protais - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai de l'Hôtel de Ville - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai de l'Hôtel de Ville - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Tour Saint-Jacques - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Early morning in Paris by Anthony Falsarella, on Flickr

Paris,France_2021-76 by Tamas Nagy, on Flickr

Onlookers and curiosities outside the Museum of Modern Art by pivapao, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by CuriouslyLovelyPhotography, on Flickr

PARIS by Adem Doğan, on Flickr

Paris. by Zaqueu Felipe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Miriam by Zaqueu Felipe, on Flickr

Salon International de l'Agriculture, Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Paris 15eme ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Moods of Eiffel Tower 01 by Rajesh Pamnani, on Flickr

Moods of Eiffel Tower 01 by Rajesh Pamnani, on Flickr

Moods of Eiffel Tower 01 by Rajesh Pamnani, on Flickr

Moods of Eiffel Tower 01 by Rajesh Pamnani, on Flickr

Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

Paris, France. by Stephen Spear, on Flickr

Paris,France_2021-47 by Tamas Nagy, on Flickr

Mannequins s'exposent aux paparazzis avant d'entrer au Musée d'Art Moderne pour le défilé de Stella Forest by pivapao, on Flickr

Paparazzi at work for the Stella Forest show by pivapao, on Flickr

I keep forgetting the smell of the warm summer air by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr

Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Face Tour Eiffel 🍏 by Pascal, on Flickr

Shadow by Mario Montelatici, on Flickr

Galeries Lafayette Hausmann by Mario Montelatici, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre by Mario Montelatici, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre by Mario Montelatici, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre by Mario Montelatici, on Flickr

Untitled by Sashka Alex, on Flickr

66 Paris - Mars 2022 - la Porte Saint-Denis depuis la rue de la Lune by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Les toits de Paris IMG_20220305_095011 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

... by Sashka Alex, on Flickr

In duplicate by Pascal Colin, on Flickr

Serious #xxx by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Relax by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Action mains rouges au siège de Total à la Défense le 21 mars 2022 by Photothèque AT, on Flickr

Action mains rouges au siège de Total à la Défense le 21 mars 2022 by Photothèque AT, on Flickr

22-03 Paris_0029 by Paul Cox, on Flickr

88 Paris - Mars 2022 - Parc de Bercy by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

FRANCE - Paris : The Eiffel Tower and the Seine River by Jacques Rollet, on Flickr

La Défense by BabaJauss, on Flickr

Paris by BabaJauss, on Flickr

Gare de Lyon by BabaJauss, on Flickr

Paris by BabaJauss, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre by Mario Montelatici, on Flickr

Rue de l'Equerre - Paris 20 eme arrondissement by Fabien Decombe, on Flickr

Une photographe by Pat MP, on Flickr

Street artist playing the gitar in front of the crowd of tourists sitting on the stairs down the Montmartre's Basilica of the Sacré Cœur, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Paris by Danny VB, on Flickr

M0005002 by Jean-Philippe AMANS, on Flickr

15ème EcoTrail by Département des Yvelines, on Flickr

The Glowing Nights of Paris by Pedro Albuquerque, on Flickr

Watching Paris. by Rafa Velazquez, on Flickr

PARIS by Adem Doğan, on Flickr

Sunset in Paris by sumi!, on Flickr

Pont Neuf, Paris by antoun robert, on Flickr

Paris. Париж. by Yuri Pain, on Flickr

Beach Volley in Paris by fabbre8897 br, on Flickr

Sur un Banc by Aurelien Chevalier, on Flickr

Paris Couple by Lutz Lutzenberger, on Flickr

stroll on Ile St-Louis by Albyn Davis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

09/52 Place de la Concorde by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Scribe - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boulevard Haussmann - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Sainte-Cécile - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Sainte-Cécile - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place Saint-Gervais - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Notre Dame, Paris by Jacob Newman, on Flickr

Passeggiando in piazza - Walking in the square by Rocco Lucatorto, on Flickr

Place de Tertre, Montmartre by Mario Montelatici, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel & Fontaine du Trocadéro, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Canal Saint-Martin by Richard, on Flickr

Pink by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Painter of Montmartre drawing a portrait, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

la vie parfaite des influenceuses by Elisa Van Bezemhoek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Posing for a rather plump friend by pivapao, on Flickr

Fine Arts students at work in the Basilique Notre-Dame-des-Victoires square by pivapao, on Flickr

Platinum Dusk in Paris by PRGaume, on Flickr

Sacré-Coeur de Montmartre, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Paris by Jacob Newman, on Flickr

Palais Garnier, Paris, France by Rowan Castle, on Flickr

Boulevard de la Madeleine - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Parking in Paris by TRABANTINO*, on Flickr

Un bateau sur la Seine de nuit PARIS by PHILIPPE MORIN GANET, on Flickr

Serious #zzz by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Richard, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel, La Défense & Eglise Notre-Dame-des-Champs, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Paris en noir et blanc by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Street Cyclists' Perspective by Packing-Light, on Flickr

Painter of Montmartre drawing portrait at Place du Tertre, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photographing yourself in Colette's garden in full bloom by pivapao, on Flickr

'Ok, that's fine, but smile please !' by pivapao, on Flickr

Cafe de Paris by photocat001, on Flickr

20220310_ArendiOS_6411 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

20220310_ArendiOS_6408 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

20220310_ArendG7x_6400 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

20220310_ArendG7x_6391 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

20220310_ArendG7x_6386 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

20220310_ArendG7x_6380 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

20220310_ArendG7x_6379 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

147 Paris - Mars 2022 - la Pyramide du Louvre by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

125 Paris - Mars 2022 - le soir à La Défense by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Hotel de Crillon, Paris. by Stephen Spear, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by IBRAHIM ALNAMI, on Flickr

Sunset along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Sunset along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Sunset along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Sunset along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Sunset along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Mario Montelatici, on Flickr

Palais Garnier by day by Daniel Haug, on Flickr

Fine Arts students at work in the Basilique Notre-Dame-des-Victoires square by pivapao, on Flickr

Hommage_Nejeh_mars_2022_Roberjot (028) by Olivier R, on Flickr

100 Paris - Mars 2022 - Magnolias dans le Jardin du Palais Royal by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

IMGP1889 by pattphotographie, on Flickr

IMGP1890 by pattphotographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Le Marais by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr

Sunset along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Sunset along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Sunset along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Sunset along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Passing by Le Louvre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Orsay museum by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Louvre by Anneliese, on Flickr

Rue Royale - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Eiffel Sunset by Graeme Noble, on Flickr

Belle passagère. Paris, mars 2022 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr

Boulevard des Capucines - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Serious #274 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by night by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Watching Paris. by Rafa Velazquez, on Flickr

Paris, Montmartre by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr

PARIS by Adem Doğan, on Flickr

Paris underground by jerome delaunay, on Flickr

Paris. Париж. by Yuri Pain, on Flickr

Notre-Dame by Bill Baroud, on Flickr

Paris Couple by Lutz Lutzenberger, on Flickr

stroll on Ile St-Louis by Albyn Davis, on Flickr

Paris, 11 dic 2018 by Emanuele Minetti, on Flickr

Tango en bord de Seine by Didier, on Flickr

Nôtre Dame by Ramon C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Légion d'honneur et ordre national du mérite à l'Elysée pour les athlètes médaillés de Pékin 2022 - 29 mars by France Olympique, on Flickr

Egg Family 👻 by Thomas_Arb, on Flickr

Sunset along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Sunset along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Sunset along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Sunset along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Sunset along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Sunset along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris, France by Stanislav Belyaevsky, on Flickr

Globo saliendo de París by Carlos Abrego, on Flickr

Summer time by steve warson, on Flickr

Discussion BW by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

E-bike vs Race-bike #1 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Après le selfie devant le cerisier by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arc de Triomphe Cityscape View by Richard Carmichael, on Flickr

558 Paris - Mars 2022 - depuis un balcon sur les Champs-Elysées by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

559 Paris - Mars 2022 - depuis un balcon sur les Champs-Elysées by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

561 Paris - Mars 2022 - depuis un balcon sur les Champs-Elysées, les toits du Grand Palais by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

562 Paris - Mars 2022 - depuis un balcon sur les Champs-Elysées, les toits du Grand Palais by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

564 Paris - Mars 2022 - depuis uh balcon sur les Champs-Elysées, sculptures sur les toits du Grand Palais by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

565 Paris - Mars 2022 - depuis uh balcon sur les Champs-Elysées by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

547 Paris - Mars 2022 - dans la cour du Louvre by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

France Paris - Austria Vienna Febrero 2022 by Boris Milan, on Flickr

Paris by Otavio, on Flickr

Paris Fountain Wedding by leonbell, on Flickr

2022_gilets_jaunes_O_Roberjot-157 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Police nationale | Volkswagen Transporter by Hugo Maillet spotting, on Flickr

Panthéon | Paris | September 2021-32 by Paul *****, on Flickr

Panthéon | Paris | September 2021-33 by Paul *****, on Flickr

Panthéon | Paris | September 2021-34 by Paul *****, on Flickr

Paris | September 2021-35 by Paul *****, on Flickr

Paris | September 2021-36 by Paul *****, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris | September 2021-38 by Paul *****, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg | Paris | September 2021-26 by Paul *****, on Flickr

Paris (1) by Marco Sorrentino, on Flickr

France Paris - Austria Vienna Febrero 2022 by Boris Milan, on Flickr

Paris (2) by Marco Sorrentino, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Very low-cut blonde girl, sitting on the edge of the Innocents fountain by pivapao, on Flickr

New hippies lying and standing in Mandela's gardens by pivapao, on Flickr

Soirée à Saint-Michel by Theo Castillon, on Flickr

Paris at Night c. 2017 by David Carr, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe Cityscape View by Richard Carmichael, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe Cityscape View by Richard Carmichael, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe Cityscape View by Richard Carmichael, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe Cityscape View by Richard Carmichael, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe Cityscape View by Richard Carmichael, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Richard Carmichael, on Flickr

20210814_212832 by V.A.P. Vu à Paris [2], on Flickr

Bordeaux by Marco Sorrentino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Early Eve in Paris by David W Hubert, on Flickr

Quai de Conti - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

France Paris - Austria Vienna Febrero 2022 by Boris Milan, on Flickr

France Paris - Austria Vienna Febrero 2022 by Boris Milan, on Flickr

France Paris - Austria Vienna Febrero 2022 by Boris Milan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rive Droit Paris110 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Rive Droit Paris109 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Rive Droit Paris107 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Rive Droit Paris106 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Rive Droit Paris101 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Rive Droit Paris098 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Rive Droit Paris100 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Rive Droit Paris096 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

_D816472 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

_D816558 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Paris, France_22_04 by Alan R Kuper, on Flickr

France Paris - Austria Vienna Febrero 2022 by Boris Milan, on Flickr

France Paris - Austria Vienna Febrero 2022 by Boris Milan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VOYAGES EN FRANCE by NONOPHOTOSVOYAGEUR, on Flickr

'One way' by Tim Knifton, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rive Droit Paris086 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Rive Droit Paris083 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Rive Droit Paris084 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Rive Droit Paris082 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Rive Droit Paris087 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Rive Droit Paris131 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Rive Droit Paris126 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Beautiful model parades in the gardens of the Palais-Royal by pivapao, on Flickr

Two chatting girls sitting in Mandela's gardens by pivapao, on Flickr

Urban dancefloor. by Rik V., on Flickr

617 Paris - Mars 2022 - le Pont des Arts et le Quai du Louvre by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A City Of Two Tales by Dario Solera, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Untitled by J Reeves, on Flickr

Untitled by J Reeves, on Flickr

Spring days by Quadra700, on Flickr

Girl lying on the ground in the parvis of the Pompidou Center by pivapao, on Flickr

Posing with the white poodle in front of the fountain of the Royal Palace main courtyard by pivapao, on Flickr

Posing in the middle of the columns of the Royal Palace main courtyard by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Girls sitting and lying on the lawn under the Church of the Sacred Heart by pivapao, on Flickr

'Take off this parka that's no longer cold and is too big for you !' by pivapao, on Flickr

Rive Droit Paris175 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Rive Droit Paris174 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Rive Droit Paris167 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Rive Droit Paris160 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Rive Droit Paris157 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Rive Droit Paris141 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Rive Droit Paris164 by Boris Roman Mohr, on Flickr

Untitled by J Reeves, on Flickr

La Defense by Yannick, on Flickr

Golden Ratio by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tourists looking at Dalida statue, Montmartre, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

eiffelturm vor pastellfarben by dadiolli, on Flickr

IMG_3288_ent by www.der-moment.at (coming soon), on Flickr

IMG_3282_ent by www.der-moment.at (coming soon), on Flickr

IMG_3286_ent by www.der-moment.at (coming soon), on Flickr

IMG_3289_ent by www.der-moment.at (coming soon), on Flickr

IMG_3281_ent by www.der-moment.at (coming soon), on Flickr

IMG_3243_ent by www.der-moment.at (coming soon), on Flickr

IMG_3261_ent by www.der-moment.at (coming soon), on Flickr

IMG_3266_ent by www.der-moment.at (coming soon), on Flickr

With Damir every opportunity is good to start a conversation by pivapao, on Flickr

Girl lying on the ground in the parvis of the Pompidou Center by pivapao, on Flickr

Twol Japanese girl taking pictures on the most beautiful avenue in the world by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Three girls and a boy sitting on the edge of the Innocents fountain during the restoration works by pivapao, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

eiffelturm vor pastellfarben by dadiolli, on Flickr

IMG_3243_ent by www.der-moment.at (coming soon), on Flickr

Sacre Coeur to Eiffel Tower by David James, on Flickr

IMG_3266_ent by www.der-moment.at (coming soon), on Flickr

Soothing. by Rik V., on Flickr

Serious #xzy by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Maison Rose Variations 8 by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr

La Maison Rose Variations 2 by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Coupe de France 2021/22 Final - OGC Nice 0:1 FC Nantes - Stade de France, Saint-Denis - May 7, 2022 by Football Pictures, on Flickr

Paris spring walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Bassin by Rosetta Bonatti, on Flickr

'If you squirm a little, my dear, the photo will be sexier' by pivapao, on Flickr

Three girls and a boy sitting on the edge of the Innocents fountain during the restoration works by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Paris spring walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III & Hotel des Invalides, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr

Perplexité by Yorgos Kourtakis, on Flickr

Boulevard Saint-Germain - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

_D816288 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Serious #xyz by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful Japanese tourist posing in a sexy cocktail dress! by pivapao, on Flickr

Beautiful Japanese girl taking pictures on the most beautiful avenue in the world by pivapao, on Flickr

Jardins des Champs-Élysées - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Condorcet - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place d'Anvers - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Dunkerque - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Dunkerque - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Tribunal de Paris by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Journée internationale des travailleurs 2022_O_Roberjot-030 by Olivier R, on Flickr

L'interdiction du hijab dans le sport fait débat ! by actu football, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SPL1526133_021 by Babe TV, on Flickr

Champ de Mars en mars by Richard, on Flickr

Louvre by Rocco Lucatorto, on Flickr

eiffel tower green sky view paris france travel trees keramseimanym by Keramsiemanym, on Flickr

pano stade de france-5 by Patrick et Catherine LEBON, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Fabert - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place Clemenceau - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

See Food by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr

Another kind ...... by julia larrigue, on Flickr

Journée internationale des travailleurs 2022_O_Roberjot-739 by Olivier R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris spring walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris spring walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris spring walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris spring walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris spring walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris spring walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Paris spring walk by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

France / Paris by William Verguet, on Flickr

Two girls with bandanas sitting on the steps of the Opera Garnier by pivapao, on Flickr

Two girls standing at a traffic light waiting to cross by pivapao, on Flickr

The first step by Pascal Colin, on Flickr

The Kiss at Pont Neuf by Henrik Berger Jørgensen, on Flickr

Verification by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by James Barry, on Flickr

Paris by James Barry, on Flickr

Paris by James Barry, on Flickr

Paris by James Barry, on Flickr

Paris by James Barry, on Flickr

Paris by James Barry, on Flickr

Paris by James Barry, on Flickr

Paris by James Barry, on Flickr

IMG_4228 by acb, on Flickr

Serenity on the Seine by Pat Callahan, on Flickr

Boy and girl playing with diabolo by pivapao, on Flickr

Smartphones by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Intersection by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr

Cloudy and Calm by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr

Untitled by J Reeves, on Flickr

Untitled by J Reeves, on Flickr

Untitled by J Reeves, on Flickr

Untitled by J Reeves, on Flickr

Untitled by J Reeves, on Flickr

Untitled by J Reeves, on Flickr

View of the Parisian street by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Verification BW by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Cheerful #xxx by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Je t'aime by Henrik Berger Jørgensen, on Flickr

Sunny afternoon in Paris by Julien Lesueur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People enjoying drinks and sun on 1st May by pivapao, on Flickr

160 Paris - Avril 2022 - Le Quai Henri IV depuis le Pont de Sully by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Bildn1026 by Maria Pashkova, on Flickr

arc de triomphe ... by Valerie Montague, on Flickr

DSC_3122 by Matteo, on Flickr

DSC_3138 by Matteo, on Flickr

IMG_20200126_162632 by Matteo, on Flickr

IMG_20200125_191206 by Matteo, on Flickr

IMG_20200126_124838 by Matteo, on Flickr

IMG_20200125_201849 by Matteo, on Flickr

_MG_9532 by Maximilien Le Roux, on Flickr

_D818569 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jardin des Tuileries - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boy and girl playing with diabolo by pivapao, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Paris at blue hour by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

IMG_20200126_162632 by Matteo, on Flickr

IMG_20200125_191206 by Matteo, on Flickr

Bildn1034 by Maria Pashkova, on Flickr

Travel Tips to European Countries:France by garry Singh, on Flickr

Paris, Beaugrenelle by St James Gate, on Flickr

Boulevard Saint-Germain - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Bichat - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boulevard Saint-Germain - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place du Président Edouard Herriot - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Rivoli - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Modèle sexy posant dans une élégante robe de soirée blanche by pivapao, on Flickr

Avenue Hoche-7809956 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Champs=Elysees-7809957 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Towards Hôtel des Invalides-7809959 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Towards Montmatre-7809954 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Champs-Elysees-7809966 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Champs-Elysees Avenue Marceau-7809968 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Avenue Victor Hugo-7809979 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Place de Charles De Gaulle-7809986 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Fine Art by Serge Noel BRULE, on Flickr

Escalating by Pascal Colin, on Flickr

In black and white by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Smartphones by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

_1001488 by Alain Bachellier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nice blonde american girl with her french friend by pivapao, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde Traffic-7809896 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Grand Palais-7809865 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Obélisque de Louxor-7809864 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde Fontaine des Fleuves-7809893 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde Fontaine des Fleuves-7809899 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde Hôtel de la Marine-7809889 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Across Suffren-7809075 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Eiffel Carousel and Dinner Cruise Boats -7809845 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Tomb of Napoleon Bonaparte-7809841 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Philarmonie de Paris by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr

Fashion model girls in elegant evening dresses, posing for me by pivapao, on Flickr

Sexy model posing in an elegant white evening dress by pivapao, on Flickr

France-Paris-Pantheon-4.22 by Tom D Joyce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brasserie Les Deux Palais-7808829 copy by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Brasserie Les Deux Palais-7808830 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Cour de Cassation-7808995 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Hôtel de Ville-7808821 copy 2 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Hôtel de Ville-7808821 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

La Seine-7808990 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Palais de Justice de Paris-7808831 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Pont au Change-7808825 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Pont d'Arcole-7808818 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Paris LM6+50+400TX Photo23_23 by Michel, on Flickr

Blond lady posing in elegant red evening dress by pivapao, on Flickr

Portrait of a black model by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, Marais district. by Richard Taylor, on Flickr

Grabbing a Bite along the Canal by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr

And the Other by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr

One Side of the Bridge by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr

Brighter Canal Revlections by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr

Skies Clear by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr

Into the Sun by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr

2022_france_1011696_paris_ste_chapelle-pf by andy limeri, on Flickr

2022_france_1011794_130606809_paris_musee_dOrsay-pf by andy limeri, on Flickr

TMV///Fashion week by Stéphane Garcia, on Flickr

Philarmonie de Paris by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr

Nice blonde american girl with her french friend by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sexy model posing and photographer at work in the Luxembourg Gardens by pivapao, on Flickr

RATP Mercedes-Benz Citaro G 5399 (DL-126-NE), Paris Gare de l'Est, 09/11/2016 by Matthew Wharmby, on Flickr

Pont Du Change Conciergerie by Amy Davies, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris by starbuck77, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe de l’Etoile in IR Chrome by photocat001, on Flickr

2022_france_1011681-1011684_paris_ste_genevieve-pf by andy limeri, on Flickr

Hôtel de Ville-7808821 copy 2 by Michael Gaylard, on Flickr

Rue La Fayette - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris by FRANCOIS VEQUAUD, on Flickr

Paris nocturne by bruno campion, on Flickr

Paris_Louvre_a by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, Montmartre by St James Gate, on Flickr

Paris by starbuck77, on Flickr

Place de la Bastille - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Lyon - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place de la Républque - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Gare du Nord - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Antoine - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Gare du Nord - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Basilique du Sacré-Cœur de Montmartre by Richard, on Flickr

Show de luzes na Torre Eiffel ** TAGS in English ** by Daniel Canovas, on Flickr

Paris by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Dans toutes les directions by Frederick, on Flickr

Fest-Pulse-0522-LevietPhoto-3903 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

Fest-Pulse-0522-LevietPhoto-2175 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

Fest-Pulse-0522-LevietPhoto-2362 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

Fest-Pulse-0522-LevietPhoto-3815 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Loving couple taking selfies by pivapao, on Flickr

Blond girl in jean shorts sitting on a Buren column by pivapao, on Flickr

The Eiffel Tower, Paris by Luc L. Legrand (thanks for 5.5 M+ views), on Flickr

20220519 Paris, France IR Chrome (3) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220519 Paris, France IR Chrome (6) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220519 Paris, France IR Chrome (5) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220519 Paris, France IR Chrome (1) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220519 Paris, France IR Chrome (5) by photocat001, on Flickr

Dôme des Invalides, Paris by SoundYears, on Flickr

22 - 05 - 10 - Balade BNF (12) by @Kudaybergen.974, on Flickr

Paris, la Défense, B&W, 19 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr

22 - 05 - 14 - Nuit des Musées (3) by @Kudaybergen.974, on Flickr

Serious #zzz by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Rue de Rivoli by Steve OWEN, on Flickr

Porte Saint-Denis, Paris X by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr

Paris by Danny VB, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

VUE PANORAMIQUE PARIS by Pascal Gaudry, on Flickr

Paris at Dusk by Ross, on Flickr

PARIS VU DE MONTMARTRE by Pascal Gaudry, on Flickr

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Thaïs d&#x27;Escufon, porte parole de Génération Identitaire by dprezat, on Flickr

Group of Brazilian girls by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Marche des gilets jaunes_13_février_2021_O_Roberjot-133 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Les amis de la jeunesse by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

Pumps on the Bir Hakeim Bridge by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20220523 Paris, France (1) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220523 Paris, France (3) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220523 Paris, France (5) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220523 Paris, France (4) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220523 Paris, France (11) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220523 Paris, France (14) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220523 Paris, France (25) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220523 Paris, France (19) by photocat001, on Flickr

Pamela AnderSon SEXY BODY (121) by Wide World of Women, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Untitled by Florian, on Flickr

20220522, IR Chrome Paris, France (17) by photocat001, on Flickr

Louvre #3 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20220523 Paris, France (28) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220523 Paris, France (10) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220523 Paris, France (21) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220523 Paris, France (22) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220523 Paris, France (29) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220523 Paris, France (32) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220523 Paris, France (55) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220523 Paris, France (54) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220523 Paris, France (42) by photocat001, on Flickr

Gilets_jaunes_28 mai 2022_O_Roberjot-106 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Gilets_jaunes_28 mai 2022_O_Roberjot-150 by Olivier R, on Flickr

Louvre #4 by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Sunset along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Sunset along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Sunset along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Sunset along the Seine river by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Prayers in Stained Glass by CuriouslyLovelyPhotography, on Flickr

Moulin Rouge Paris by Misty Wassink, on Flickr

Boulevard de Sébastopol - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Butte Montmartre by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Pont des Arts by Patrizia Lamperti, on Flickr

Black dancers performing in the patio of the Mandela gardens by pivapao, on Flickr

Street artist playing the gitar in front of the crowd of tourists sitting on the stairs down the Montmartre's Basilica of the Sacré Cœur, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Chiaroscuro picture of people sat at the terrace of a french cafe in Montmartre, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Boulevard de Strasbourg - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

'What do you think of this photo ? Maybe your legs are too prominent. Don't you think so ?' by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lap dance at ...... by julia larrigue, on Flickr

Nice meetings at the Eiffel Tower by julia larrigue, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel by Robert Wash, on Flickr

Place de la République - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boulevard Richard-Lenoir - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boulevard Richard-Lenoir - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place de la Bastille - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place de la Bastille - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Robert Wash, on Flickr

Paris Skania by Marc Tavernier, on Flickr

PARIGI. PALAZZO REALE by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

Untitled by victortsu, on Flickr

Intox by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr

'This joke is truly irresistible !' by pivapao, on Flickr

Saint-Denis Paris France by Tanvir Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0688 by photocat001, on Flickr

IMG_1351-HDR by photocat001, on Flickr

20220523 Paris, France (56) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220523 Paris, France (55) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220523 Paris, France (54) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220523 Paris, France (51) by photocat001, on Flickr

20220523 Paris, France (49) by photocat001, on Flickr

Light trails near Paris by Pierre Blaché, on Flickr

'Do you know how this thing works ?' by pivapao, on Flickr

Girls chatting and munching on biscuits in the square in front of the Pompidou museum by pivapao, on Flickr

Two thoughtful girls sitting on the steps of the Opera Garnier by pivapao, on Flickr

Petite Ceinture by Jacques Bratieres, on Flickr

On the Go by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Untitled by victortsu, on Flickr

Untitled by victortsu, on Flickr

Untitled by victortsu, on Flickr

Untitled by victortsu, on Flickr

Untitled by victortsu, on Flickr

Untitled by victortsu, on Flickr

Porte de Paris, Lille by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

With the arrival of heat, the Trocadero fountain is put back into operation by pivapao, on Flickr

Boulevard Diderot - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Easy Going by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr

Paris Blumenmarkt Ile de la Cite c by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Memory Lane by PRGaume, on Flickr

Place de la République - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place de la République - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place de la République - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place de la République - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boulevard Richard-Lenoir - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boulevard Richard-Lenoir - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

2022 Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel b by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Nice girl in bra and jeans lying on the grass of the Trocadero gardens by pivapao, on Flickr

The cow Louise, creator of French-style ice cream by pivapao, on Flickr

Rue de Rivoli - Paris by Denis Baladeson, on Flickr

Boulevard Diderot - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ᴛʜᴇ ᴄɪᴛʏ ᴏғ ʟɪɢʜᴛs by mike | MKvip.photo, on Flickr

Walk by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Pont Bir-Hakeim & Tour Eiffel @ Blue Hour by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Ombres Chinoises by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Vie Parisienne by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Chimère by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Geometry by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Golden hour by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Fin de journée enneigée by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

UM de Regio2N TER Normandie à Bois Colombes by K. Edinguélé, on Flickr

//#ReconnaissantParis 2020 by Julio César Mesa, on Flickr

Spring storm by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

A Girl in Paris by Ron Brindley, on Flickr

happening chorégraphique by Bladsurb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Painter of Montmartre drawing portrait at Place du Tertre, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

PARIGI, 2022 by Alessandro Vianello, on Flickr

378 Paris - Avril 2022 - la Petite Ceinture dans le XIXème arrondissement by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg jogging 3 by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg jogging 2 by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg jogging 1 by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Paris_2022_Scooter by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg relaxing 2a by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Jardin du Luxembourg relaxing 1a by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Paris by DELAVILLE, on Flickr

Crowd sitting in front of the Montmartre's Basilica of the Sacré Cœur, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Bleu et Noir by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passants regardant le défilé LGBT by pivapao, on Flickr

Girls chatting and munching on biscuits in the square in front of the Pompidou museum by pivapao, on Flickr

Eagles and Prey by Peter E, on Flickr

Rue de Charonne - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Richard Lenoir - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place Léon Blum - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Godefroy Cavaignac - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place de la République - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place de la Bastille - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

PARIGI, 2022 by Alessandro Vianello, on Flickr

Paris by DELAVILLE, on Flickr

In black and white by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rallye des Princesses ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Rallye des Princesses ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Rallye des Princesses ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Rallye des Princesses ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Rallye des Princesses ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Rallye des Princesses ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Rallye des Princesses ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

16th Arrondissement and Eiffel Tower, blue hour, Paris by Stephen Shankland, on Flickr

Paris_2022_shooting by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Schtroumpfement flou by Kinou Photographie, on Flickr

Capture d'écran ?! by Aurelien Chevalier, on Flickr

Crocodile Dundee by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr

PARIS by Adem Doğan, on Flickr

Ananstacia in Paris by Franck G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abends beim Arc de Triomphe de l-Etoile h by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Abends beim Arc de Triomphe de l-Etoile c by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Abends beim Arc de Triomphe de l-Etoile b by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Abends beim Arc de Triomphe de l-Etoile a by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Abends beim Arc de Triomphe de l-Etoile d by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Abends beim Arc de Triomphe de l-Etoile e by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Paris. by Vanessa Pita, on Flickr

Paris 044 by R S Baskin, on Flickr

La Defense, Paris by thomas100, on Flickr

Roxana by thomas100, on Flickr

en passant par Port-Louis by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Dancing the Fox-trot in Place Colette by pivapao, on Flickr

Une lectrice by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Paris 046 by R S Baskin, on Flickr

Paris 014 by R S Baskin, on Flickr

Paris by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr

paris by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Paris ... by Philippe Rouzet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC04670 by Matthieu Roussotte, on Flickr

DSC04660 by Matthieu Roussotte, on Flickr

DSC04661 by Matthieu Roussotte, on Flickr

DSC04662 by Matthieu Roussotte, on Flickr

DSC04674-3 by Matthieu Roussotte, on Flickr

DSC04678-3 by Matthieu Roussotte, on Flickr

DSC04709 by Matthieu Roussotte, on Flickr

_DSC7444 by Òscar Redondo, on Flickr

_DSC6620 by Òscar Redondo, on Flickr

_DSC6925 by Òscar Redondo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ICC New Logo Staff Launch Party by International Chamber of Commerce, on Flickr

ICC New Logo Staff Launch Party by International Chamber of Commerce, on Flickr

Soirée sur les toits parisiens by jean-philippe Le Roux, on Flickr

Paris by Carol Humphries, on Flickr

RATP 5686 49 by Michel REPS, on Flickr

DSC04501 by Matthieu Roussotte, on Flickr

_DSC7651 by Òscar Redondo, on Flickr

_DSC7653 by Òscar Redondo, on Flickr

_DSC7656 by Òscar Redondo, on Flickr

_DSC7657 by Òscar Redondo, on Flickr

_DSC7664 by Òscar Redondo, on Flickr

_DSC7674 by Òscar Redondo, on Flickr

_DSC7444 by Òscar Redondo, on Flickr

_DSC7670 by Òscar Redondo, on Flickr

20200529 Kateryna Plakothniuk in Paris 5512 Photo Ludo Segers by Kateryna Plakhotniuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

4025 / 15.06.22 by C. Schumny, on Flickr

BSPP | Yamaha XT1200Z Super Ténéré by Hugo Maillet spotting, on Flickr

DSC_7051 e5 6x4 Paris by J Telljohann, on Flickr

DSC_7056 e5 10x8 Paris by J Telljohann, on Flickr

DSC_7060 e5 10x8 Paris by J Telljohann, on Flickr

DSC_7031 e5 6x4 by J Telljohann, on Flickr

DSC_7034 e5 10x8 by J Telljohann, on Flickr

DSC_7037 e5 10x8 by J Telljohann, on Flickr

DSC_7035 e5 10x8 by J Telljohann, on Flickr

DSC_6980 e5 6x4 by J Telljohann, on Flickr

Ornithology - Songbirds [WWW.ETOILE.APP]1523 by eXploration Etoile, on Flickr

Exploring Paris by Richard Carmichael, on Flickr

DSC04933 by Matthieu Roussotte, on Flickr

Dream world by K-S Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Conseil d'État, Paris (2022) by David Enzel, on Flickr

Jardin de Reuilly - Paul-Pernin - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Square de l'Île de France - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Coulée verte René-Dumont - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Coulée verte René-Dumont - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Coulée verte René-Dumont - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Faidherbe - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Ornithology - Songbirds [WWW.ETOILE.APP]1748 by eXploration Etoile, on Flickr

DSC_6870 e5 6x4 by J Telljohann, on Flickr

Les Funambules by Andrew Littlewood, on Flickr

Pamela AnderSon SEXY BODY (120) by Babe TV, on Flickr

Hitch a ride? by Daniel Haug, on Flickr

MyGrooves-Djoon-0622-LevietPhoto-6518 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

MyGrooves-Djoon-0622-LevietPhoto-7226 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notre Dame de Paris by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy , on Flickr

Rue de Lyon - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Guisarde - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Jardin de Reuilly - Paul-Pernin - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Palais de la Femme - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Charonne - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place de la Bastille - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place des Vosges by M_Strasser, on Flickr

The Palais Garnier Opera House. Paris. by alwyn22, on Flickr

Paris - People by Planet Mister, on Flickr

Paris-1 by Tyson Luneau, on Flickr

Paris. by Zaqueu Felipe, on Flickr

PARIS.371 by jose luis gil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Q3 à Auteuil by PRGaume, on Flickr

Boulevard de l'Hôpital - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boulevard Saint-Germain - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place Vauban - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Lyon - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue La Fayette - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boulevard Saint-Germain - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

- | by Bladsurb, on Flickr

Gare Saint-Lazare, Paris (2022) by David Enzel, on Flickr

Conciergerie, Paris, France by Anton Skrobotov, on Flickr

L'Envol Hotel, Montmartre, Paris by Kurtsview, on Flickr

Exploring Paris by Richard Carmichael, on Flickr

Painter of Montmartre drawing a portrait, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Four young women having a snack sitting in front of the Louvre University Academy of Culture by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I see you, I love you by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

French yes, Paris no! - Lyon, France by Patrik S., on Flickr

שדרות העצים המרהיבות תמונות על גג שער הניצחון בשאנז אליזה בפריז צילומים של פריז מסלולי טיולים אסף הניגסברג by ננו רוב אמנית ציירת ישראלית מודרנית, on Flickr

רובע לה דפנס מסלול טיול שאנז אליזה פריז שדרות השאנז אלייזה בפריז שער הניצחון בצרפת אסף הניגסברג by ננו רוב אמנית ציירת ישראלית מודרנית, on Flickr

גנים פארקים בצרפת גן מוזיאון אוגוסט רודן בפריז הגן הקסום במוזיאון עם מדשאות שבילים ועצים אסף הניגסברג פריז by ננו רוב אמנית ציירת ישראלית מודרנית, on Flickr

בריכת מים ומזרקה גן מוזיאון אוגוסט רודן בפריז הגן הקסום במוזיאון עם מדשאות שבילים ועצים אסף הניגסברג פריז by ננו רוב אמנית ציירת ישראלית מודרנית, on Flickr

שביל הליכה מסלול טיול שאנז אליזה פריז שדרות השאנז אלייזה בפריז שער הניצחון בצרפת אסף הניגסברג by ננו רוב אמנית ציירת ישראלית מודרנית, on Flickr

Around la Samaritaine, Paris France by Eric Galton, on Flickr

Hôtel de Sens, Paris, France by Anton Skrobotov, on Flickr

Paris 3 by Bruno Gallagher, on Flickr

La serveuse by Bruno Delavigne, on Flickr

Pink by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Mini-Maxi by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rue Saint-Sulpice - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

newbie by Planet Mister, on Flickr

Journée Olympique 2022 de Puteaux à l'INSEP- 23 juin by France Olympique, on Flickr

Leviathan by Stephane Williams, on Flickr

Getting an Eiffel by Andrew Newson, on Flickr

Le pont Bir-Hakeim, Paris 15ème, France by Eric Galton, on Flickr

La mascotte de Paris: le zouave by Eric Galton, on Flickr

Downtown Paris, France by Eric Galton, on Flickr

The Eiffel Tower gardens, Paris, France by Eric Galton, on Flickr

The Eiffel Tower gardens, Paris, France by Eric Galton, on Flickr

Images à la Sauvette by Andrew Littlewood, on Flickr

Black by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Streetart ~ Belleville 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, Juin 2022. by Denis Ortis Photographies, on Flickr

Rue Pelleport by Marian Eeckhout, on Flickr

City Of Lights by Jeanmarie Shelton, on Flickr

Clock view Museum De Orsay by Kathy Husser, on Flickr

555 Paris - Avril 2022 - Notre-Dame de Lorette by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

554 Paris - Avril 2022 - une cheminée au-dessus des toits by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

553 Paris - Avril 2022 - le Pont Sainte-Geneviève et Notre-Dame de Paris by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

552 Paris - Avril 2022 - le Pont Sainte-Geneviève et Notre-Dame de Paris by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

551 Paris - Avril 2022 - Notre-Dame de Paris by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

550 Paris - Avril 2022 - le Pont de Sully dans l'Île Saint-Louis by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Groupe de jeunes asiatiques prenant une photo des célèbres macarons parisiens nouvellement achetés by pivapao, on Flickr

Journée Olympique 2022 de Puteaux à l'INSEP- 23 juin by France Olympique, on Flickr

Images à la Sauvette by Andrew Littlewood, on Flickr

Alinda by Augustinphotographies, on Flickr

Place de l'Opéra animée - Paris by Jérôme J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Communication by Cindy, on Flickr

Boss by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Paris Green ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

563 Paris - Avril 2022 - les toits de l'Hôtel de Ville by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

City Of Lights by Jeanmarie Shelton, on Flickr

Conciergerie, Paris (2022) by David Enzel, on Flickr

Paris at night by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Paris by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Paris by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Paris by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Paris by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Paris by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Dans une rue de Paris by laap mx, on Flickr

Une histoire de glace. by LACPIXEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr

Chimère du Sacré Coeur by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Dramatic Notre Dame (Paris) by Arnau Bolet Mercadal, on Flickr

P1023507 by Marc Noordink, on Flickr

La Rue Saint-Antoine et le temple protestant du quartier du Marais. by Pascal, on Flickr

569 Paris - Avril 2022 - les arbres du Père Lachaise by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

PARIGI. PIAZZA DEL LOUVRE by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

Mandela bridge by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Saint-Sulpice - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Marcel Boyer quay by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Les amoureux du Swing, place Colette by Guillaume Birraux, on Flickr

Duos by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Green by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1186 by Audrey Price, on Flickr

Notre Dame - Paris France by Greg Calendario Julian, on Flickr

Galerie Véro-Dodat by erichudson78, on Flickr

Colors by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Untitled by Gabriel Giraldo, on Flickr

Place des Vosges - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

DS-571-QV, Place Du Carrousel, Paris, September 12th 2019 by Matt Taylor, on Flickr

The Eiffel Tower, Paris, France by Lorenzo Ventura, on Flickr

IdF Banquet Musee Jacquemart Andre janvier 2020 VP_113 by Service Communication - Institut de France, on Flickr

Untitled by Because Play Photographie, on Flickr

Paris At Night by Dylan Kelly O'Keefe, on Flickr

Notre Dame - Paris, France by Greg Calendario Julian, on Flickr

Say goodbye and hit the road by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_D815690 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

_D815823 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

_D815862 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Bassin de l’Arsenal … by Marc Barrot, on Flickr

RATP 1673 95 by Michel REPS, on Flickr

Le Panthéon 先賢祠 by Kwan Hoi Wong, on Flickr

Blue rooftops. by Vanessa Pita, on Flickr

Dramatic Notre Dame (Paris) by Arnau Bolet Mercadal, on Flickr

Ivry Charenton industrial bridge by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Le Louvre by Louis Labbez, on Flickr

P1023507 by Marc Noordink, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Two girls sitting at a bar table by pivapao, on Flickr

Street-Reggaeton dancers in a moment of rest by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_D817231 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Versailles by Kathy Husser, on Flickr

Paris skyline by Kathy Husser, on Flickr

IMG_1848 by Kathy Husser, on Flickr

Sacré Coeur de Montmartre by Kathy Husser, on Flickr

Parliament Building by Kathy Husser, on Flickr

Louvre Museum by Kathy Husser, on Flickr

Louvre museum by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Boldini ~ Petit Palais, Paris 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Punto de vista by Carlos Abrego, on Flickr

Street style in Paris by Steven Leishman, on Flickr

IMGP9351 by pattphotographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_D817258 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

_D817377 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Manif_gilets_jaunes_ 2022_O_Roberjot-016 by Olivier R, on Flickr

France - 2022.02.04 - Paris (117) by Tiong Seng Vincent Teo, on Flickr

Notre Dame Cathedral Along the Seine Paris France-617886e7x by Jackson Grant, on Flickr

Notre Dame de Paris under repairs by Stephen Shankland, on Flickr

Election posters, Paris by Stephen Shankland, on Flickr

PXL_20220611_154516977 by Stephen Shankland, on Flickr

ketchup mustard mayo by Stephen Shankland, on Flickr

ketchup mustard mayo by Stephen Shankland, on Flickr

Airbnb view, 16th Arr., Paris by Stephen Shankland, on Flickr

Art Paris Photos - Sortie de champ d'une rive à l'autre by Art Sperger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, mai 2022. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Île de la Cité by sumi!, on Flickr

A Stroll Along Pont Alexandre III, Paris, France by photocat001, on Flickr

Museu del Louvre (Paris) by visol, on Flickr

021308-174F by kzzzkc, on Flickr

Saint-Sulpice Church (17th-19th century) in Paris, France by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr

Saint-Sulpice Church (17th-19th century) in Paris, France by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr

Saint-Sulpice Church (17th-19th century) in Paris, France by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr

Saint-Sulpice Church (17th-19th century) in Paris, France by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr

Saint-Sulpice Church (17th-19th century) in Paris, France by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr

Saint-Sulpice Church (17th-19th century) in Paris, France by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr

France - 2022.02.04 - Paris (57) by Tiong Seng Vincent Teo, on Flickr

_D817374 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris-EiffleTowerNight by Kylie Martonik, on Flickr

FR Paris Hôtel de Sully (2801) - Found Photo by David Pirmann, on Flickr

FR Paris Louvre-Rivoli Metro Station (2803) - Found Photo by David Pirmann, on Flickr

FR Paris Palais de Justice (Centuria 400 817) - Found Photo by David Pirmann, on Flickr

FR Paris Louvre-Rue de Rivoli (Centuria 400 1314) - Found Photo by David Pirmann, on Flickr

FR Paris Notre-Dame (2812) - Found Photo by David Pirmann, on Flickr

24/52 Fontaine du Trocadéro by Perry Tak, on Flickr

The Centre Pompidou by Mark Lief, on Flickr

Les ombres de la place BW by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Mun by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Essentials by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A successful portrait in Montmartre by pivapao, on Flickr

6 Miss France 2022 waiting to pose near the Sacre-Coeur church of Montmartre by pivapao, on Flickr

Dôme des Invalides, Paris, France by Paul Mangeat, on Flickr

Paris sunset by Dr. Ernst Strasser, on Flickr

De Beaubourg à Ménilmontant by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

Louvre Pyramid MS by Neil Jaehnert, on Flickr

Paris at Sunset by Rajesh Vijayarajan, on Flickr

L'Hôtel des Invalides vu du sommet de la Tour Montparnasse by Rémi Salmon, on Flickr

Paris, France by Baptiste L, on Flickr

Paris, Oct 2018 by Claudio, on Flickr

Paris Awakening by Dr. Ernst Strasser, on Flickr

IMG_4212 by tripklik --, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Photographe : Patrick Nejad by NTCH MRN, on Flickr

316 - Paris Février 2022 - Kraken rue de Rivoli by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

The 404 music band at work by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nice girl sitting on the edge of the fountain surrounding the crystal pyramid by pivapao, on Flickr

Classic entrance metro Paris by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity #GreenCity], on Flickr

Dome and view point platform of the Basilica of the Sacred Heart (Basilique du Sacré-Cœur), Montmartre, Paris by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Rodin Sculpture by Michael May, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr

Passing by Le Louvre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Passing by Le Louvre by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Evening stroll around Opera by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Evening stroll around Opera by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Evening stroll around Opera by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Evening stroll around Opera by Jean-Marie, on Flickr

Rue Custine by Paul O'Connell, on Flickr

Beautiful model in elegant evening dress photographed near the crystal pyramid by pivapao, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

&#x27;... and now let&#x27;s make one with you in my arms !&#x27; by pivapao, on Flickr

The Rolling Stones by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris - Great Pose on Eiffel Tower by Vin Coemgenus, on Flickr

Place des Vosges - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

_MG_0132.jpg by Roy William Gabrielsen, on Flickr

_MG_0132.jpg by Roy William Gabrielsen, on Flickr

_MG_0131.jpg by Roy William Gabrielsen, on Flickr

_MG_0128.jpg by Roy William Gabrielsen, on Flickr

_MG_0127.jpg by Roy William Gabrielsen, on Flickr

_MG_0108.jpg by Roy William Gabrielsen, on Flickr

_MG_0121.jpg by Roy William Gabrielsen, on Flickr

Transport, RER D, B&W, 101 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr

Paris, mai 2022. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panorama PAris by Guillaume, on Flickr

Paris de bon Matin by fetisov62, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ferrari F8 Tributo by Jack de Gier, on Flickr

Pont de la Tournelle - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Pont de la Tournelle - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai de Béthune - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai Henri IV - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boulevard des Invalides - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place des Vosges - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Pont de Sully by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

621 Paris - Avril 2022 - la Seine, le Pont de Sully, la cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

20201015_001_paris_river_seine_eiffel_tower_1920_1080_s12 by lindy_scuba, on Flickr

Paris - The Best Place to View the City - Eiffel Tower by Vin Coemgenus, on Flickr

20211003_009_paris_arc_de_triomphe_by_cristo_1920_1080_s12 by lindy_scuba, on Flickr

La dame sur le pont by Stephane Williams, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Eugenia Papilloneffect, on Flickr

Place des Vosges - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris, mai 2022. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_Disco-Mazette-0722-LevietPhoto-9190 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

_Disco-Mazette-0722-LevietPhoto-9331 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

_Disco-Mazette-0722-LevietPhoto-9836 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

Ilaria French Throwdown 2022 by Davide Mauro, on Flickr

Arc de triomphe de l'Étoile by Davide Mauro, on Flickr

The Tower, the horse and the bride by Davide Mauro, on Flickr

Paris Paris by night (FR) by Francois L, on Flickr

021308-174F by kzzzkc, on Flickr

musée d'art moderne by Art Sperger, on Flickr

De la Samaritaine à la Tour Montparnasse by Art Sperger, on Flickr

Eiffel tower at sunset by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Paris at night by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Paris - France by Juan Camilo Morales Zapata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

paris, france. by Christoph Meurer, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2019 1076 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2019_1032 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France 905 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France 1071 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France 1038 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France 932 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France by IBRAHIM ALNAMI, on Flickr

BB 26001 En Voyage + Voitures Corails Rémi à Paris Austerlitz by K. Edinguélé, on Flickr

Paris - France by Burkhard Kohnert, on Flickr

La haut ! by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Girl resting on the ground after a long run on rollerblades by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Three hip-hop dancers on the Seine banks by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris, France, Group Young Adults Cycling on Street by Tom Craig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Shahina Haque, on Flickr

Fireworks at the Eiffel Tower by Jeff Barry, on Flickr

Canal Saint-Martin by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Agora S €2 n°7734 et MAN Lion's City NL273 GNC €6 by Antoine Jallas, on Flickr

Architecture of Paris by V M, on Flickr

Parisian views. by B G, on Flickr

Photo (Paris, France 2022) by Paul Arps, on Flickr

Rue Notre-Dame-des-Champs - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Lagrange - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

HTP9-Mazette-0722-LevietPhoto-0097 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

HTP9-Mazette-0722-LevietPhoto-0486 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

HTP9-Mazette-0722-LevietPhoto-0787 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

Art Paris Photos - les ponts by Art Sperger, on Flickr

Women pushing bycicle on zebra crossing at Blanche metro station, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

JAPAN EXP Z fc-0 8 by Michel Rosenmann Photos, on Flickr

JAPAN EXP Z fc-0 4 by Michel Rosenmann Photos, on Flickr

Bir-Hakeim Bridge by Owen Lloyd, on Flickr

Sacré-Cœur by Owen Lloyd, on Flickr

Feu d'artifice du 14 Juillet en région Parisienne by Christophe CARBONNEL, on Flickr

Feu d'artifice du 14 Juillet en région Parisienne by Christophe CARBONNEL, on Flickr

July 14th, lights by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Bastille Day Eiffel light by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Blue light by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Green light, Bastille day by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

2022 French national day by lights.of.world, on Flickr

Paris, 14 juillet 2021, avions au dessus des Champs-Elysées. by Louis Labbez, on Flickr

B by Julio Leon Photos, on Flickr

Plein feux by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Paris en fête by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Two girls, one white and one black, sitting on the edge of the Fountain of the Innocents by pivapao, on Flickr

von außen nach innen nach unten nach oben by dadiolli, on Flickr

BDQJ22-3103 by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

BDQJ22-3135 by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

BDQJ22-3133 by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

BDQJ22-2959 by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

BDQJ22-4133 by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

BDQJ22-4139 by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

Fireworks. Paris, France. 2022. by Mark Fischer, on Flickr

Quai de Valmy - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

JAPAN EXP Z fc-0 by Michel Rosenmann Photos, on Flickr

Trompe l’œil BW by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Paris Book Stall by Stephen Curtin, on Flickr

Cheerful #xxx by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Le Soleil Donne by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Five Tips for First-time Travel Abroad by jessie Voigts, on Flickr

Rue Henri Feulard - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boulevard de la Villette - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boulevard de la Villette - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place du Colonel Fabien - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai de Valmy - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Notre-Dame-des-Champs - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Défilé 14-07-2022 283_DxO by kahnph, on Flickr

Erin Louvre by Ian Vargo, on Flickr

I'm So Tired by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr

Paris 8 by Bruno Gallagher, on Flickr

COSPLAY Japan Expo 2022 by Michel Rosenmann Photos, on Flickr

Paris, mai 2022. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

paris, france. by Christoph Meurer, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2019 1076 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2019_1032 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France 905 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France 1071 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France 1038 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France 932 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France by IBRAHIM ALNAMI, on Flickr

BB 26001 En Voyage + Voitures Corails Rémi à Paris Austerlitz by K. Edinguélé, on Flickr

Paris - France by Burkhard Kohnert, on Flickr

La haut ! by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Girl resting on the ground after a long run on rollerblades by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Three hip-hop dancers on the Seine banks by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Paris, France, Group Young Adults Cycling on Street by Tom Craig, on Flickr


Las Bandidas by Kévin N (Keay), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

'Sorry, does it seem like this is the moment to consult Wikipedia?' by pivapao, on Flickr

2022_06_19_5D895_Paris_France by Justin + Kristin Schaack, on Flickr

2022_06_19_5D897_Paris_France by Justin + Kristin Schaack, on Flickr

2022_06_19_5D910_Paris_France by Justin + Kristin Schaack, on Flickr

2022_06_19_5D907_Paris_France by Justin + Kristin Schaack, on Flickr

2022_06_19_5D916_Paris_France by Justin + Kristin Schaack, on Flickr

2022_06_19_5D915_Paris_France by Justin + Kristin Schaack, on Flickr

2022_06_19_5D927_Paris_France by Justin + Kristin Schaack, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe & Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Reading by Kwan Hoi Wong, on Flickr

In the middle of the road in park by Kwan Hoi Wong, on Flickr

Raw Travel - Paris by Raw Travel, on Flickr

Gare du Nord - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

edificiomicrosoft copia by juances, on Flickr

Café l'étoile 1903 by Abubakr Saeed, on Flickr

A hypnotist at work with his patient and his audience by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BDQJ19-8256 by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

BDQJ19-081108 by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

BDQJ19-0344 by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

BDQJ19-0785 by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

BDQJ19-8109 by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

BDQJ19-9234 by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

Avenue Parmentier - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

IMG_20220618_131715 by Joan Pau Inarejos, on Flickr

IMG_20220618_203213 by Joan Pau Inarejos, on Flickr

Symmetry of position but not of colors by pivapao, on Flickr

2022_06_19_5D898_Paris_France by Justin + Kristin Schaack, on Flickr

Gare du Nord - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Make-up time in Place Dauphine by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour de France 2022 by Molly Tolzmann, on Flickr

Tour de France 2022 by Molly Tolzmann, on Flickr

CYCLING-FRA-TDF2022-STAGE21 by Luigi Speranza, on Flickr

Tour de France 2022 | Aleksandr Vlasov by BORA - hansgrohe, on Flickr

Tour de France 2022 | Marco Haller by BORA - hansgrohe, on Flickr

Tour de France 2022 | Patrick Konrad by BORA - hansgrohe, on Flickr

Tour de France 2022 | Patrick Konrad by BORA - hansgrohe, on Flickr

Tour de France 2022 | Felix Großschartner by BORA - hansgrohe, on Flickr

Tour de France 2022 | Maximilian Schachmann by BORA - hansgrohe, on Flickr

Electric night by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Mazette-Chevry-0722-LevietPhoto-7 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

Mazette-Chevry-0722-LevietPhoto-285 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

Mazette-Chevry-0722-LevietPhoto-4 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

Makeup BW by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Notre-Dame De Paris, Paris, France. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour de France 2022 by José Manuel Curado, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Fabert - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai de Conti - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Mazette-Chevry-0722-LevietPhoto-11 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

Mazette-Chevry-0722-LevietPhoto-65 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

TG4 02.7.22 @ 11.05 Tour de France Beo by TG4, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris balades IMG_20220620_183742 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Paris by Vladimir Kud, on Flickr

Quai d'Anjou - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai de Bourbon - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai d'Anjou - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Parmentier - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Écluse de l'Arsenal - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Avenue Parmentier - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris, France by Felisberto Nóbrega, on Flickr

L'automobile club de France by Bruno Delavigne, on Flickr

Paris balades IMG_20220623_195422 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Mazette-Chevry-0722-LevietPhoto-251 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

Mazette-Chevry-0722-LevietPhoto-255 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

Mazette-Chevry-0722-LevietPhoto-84 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris_Seine_2022_5_24_h by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

France = Armee de l'Air = Dassault Rafale B = B01 = prototype Rafale B = Aérocampus = Gateguard musee de l'armee Paris = 2022-07-25 by Remko de Boer, on Flickr

Paris_Seine_2022_5_24_f by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Ten Interesting Facts About Paris You Need to Know Before Traveling by JACOB WALLS, on Flickr

IMG_8271 by Christophe DM, on Flickr

Place de l'Opera, Paris by Kurtsview, on Flickr

Quai de Bourbon - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Tour de France 2022 by @Vincent_B, on Flickr

Tour de France 2022 by @Vincent_B, on Flickr

Pont Neuf w Emilie by Phil Osborne, on Flickr

Mazette-Chevry-0722-LevietPhoto-257 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

Mazette-Chevry-0722-LevietPhoto-271 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

Mazette-Chevry-0722-LevietPhoto-100 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sitting by La Seine by Kwan Hoi Wong, on Flickr

Il y a le Tour de France et il y a la France du Tour. by quandid, on Flickr

Patriote by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Bastille Day with tribute for Ukraine by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

14 juillet 2022 Paris by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Sacré Coeur @ Sunset by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Sunrise by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Chimère du Sacré Coeur by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Notre-Dame de Paris - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quai aux Fleurs - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris - Exiting the metro by DELAVILLE, on Flickr

IMG_8213 by Christophe DM, on Flickr

Mazette-Chevry-0722-LevietPhoto-255 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

Mazette-Chevry-0722-LevietPhoto-259 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr


----------



## R_elato70

Good pictures!


----------



## christos-greece

Girls taking selfies. One of the two wears an orange suit (new Guantànamo color fashion) by pivapao, on Flickr

White girl and black girl standing on a green background by pivapao, on Flickr

Princess & the Grand Palais by Steve Jurvetson, on Flickr

Paris at blue hour by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Paris 9 by Bruno Gallagher, on Flickr

Attention à la marche by Art Sperger, on Flickr

The Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel at dusk - Louvre, Paris by natureloving, on Flickr

Let us contemplate the world by lo.inspire, on Flickr

Along the Seine River, Paris, France. by wotenimages, on Flickr

Palais Garnier, Paris by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Ten Interesting Facts About Paris You Need to Know Before Traveling by JACOB WALLS, on Flickr

_D819405 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

_D819449 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

19-Street_Paris_002.2 by Thomas M. Simon, on Flickr

Mazette-Chevry-0722-LevietPhoto-257 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

Mazette-Chevry-0722-LevietPhoto-268 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr

Mazette-Chevry-0722-LevietPhoto-33 by Việt LÊ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Catwalk of non professional models for the Handicap Night of Paris by pivapao, on Flickr

Paris by Ella Baker, on Flickr

Le panthéon by Eric Claude, on Flickr

Le panthéon by Eric Claude, on Flickr

ROLLS-ROYCE Phantom coupé by TRABANTINO*, on Flickr

Untitled by Flavien, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower from Above at Night by BOC Photos, on Flickr

Police nationale | Volkswagen e-Golf by Hugo Maillet spotting, on Flickr

Untitled by Julien Dupuy, on Flickr

unnamed-72 by Fabra Comunicación, on Flickr

DSCF9927.jpg by Alex Bahizi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

71 - Paris en Mai 2022 - rue de La Villette Villa de l'Adour by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde devant l'Hôtel de la Marine by Denis DAVID, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde devant l'Hôtel de la Marine by Denis DAVID, on Flickr

La façade de l'Hôtel de la Marine donnant sur la Place de la Concorde by Denis DAVID, on Flickr

Hôtel de la Marine, le balcon de l'Etat by Denis DAVID, on Flickr

Hôtel de la Marine, le balcon de l'Etat by Denis DAVID, on Flickr

Hôtel de la Marine, le balcon de l'Etat by Denis DAVID, on Flickr

Le panthéon by Eric Claude, on Flickr

Eiffelturm by johnsson.photo, on Flickr

Défilé de mode pour La Nuit du Handicap de Paris by pivapao, on Flickr

Girls reading sitting in Mandela gardens grass by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sacre-Coeur, Paris, France by Clara, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower from Montparnasse Tower, Paris, France by Clara, on Flickr

Paris, France by Clara, on Flickr

Sunset over Paris roof tops, Paris, France by Clara, on Flickr

Institut de France from Pont des Arts, Paris, France by Clara, on Flickr

Louvre Pyramide, Paris, France by Clara, on Flickr

Triple View from Pont Neuf, Paris, France by Clara, on Flickr

Les Champs-Élysées, Paris, France by Clara, on Flickr

Louvre Pyramide, Paris, France by Clara, on Flickr

Side B of two black models in elegant evening dresses by pivapao, on Flickr

Jeune couple se reposant dans la cour royale du ministère de la Culture by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The catwalk of a girl in black bra by pivapao, on Flickr

The Eiffel Tower by rsandberg, on Flickr

Palais de Tokyo - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Place de l'Alma - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Institut de France, Paris, France by Clara, on Flickr

Paris by Ella Baker, on Flickr

Parade of pretty black and white couples for the Handicap Night of Paris by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Young people sitting and enjoying the sun in front of the Basilica of the Sacred Heart, Montmartre, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Catwalk of black and white girls for the Handicap Night of Paris by pivapao, on Flickr

Church Saint-Pierre de Montmartre, Montmartre, Paris, France by Alex Saurel, on Flickr

Vincennes en anciennes "Ford et Citroên" by Daniel Danel, on Flickr

Subway, Paris, France by D T, on Flickr

Petit Palais. Paris. FR by Vladimir Kud, on Flickr

night falls montreuil by achresis khora, on Flickr

Pont de l'Alma - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris July 2022 by A. Leonard, on Flickr

DSCF4574 by jalal Younès, on Flickr

Non-professional models posing for the Handicap Night in the Mandela gardens by pivapao, on Flickr

Mademoiselle and cat by Charlie Wade, on Flickr

500_5165 by David Rinehart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

136 - Paris en Mai 2022 - Boulevard Saint-Germain by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Exterior of Sainte Chapelle by Kevin Brown, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Paris July 2022 by A. Leonard, on Flickr

Running by bruno campion, on Flickr

Pose dans le vent by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Tango #4 by JeroBau, on Flickr

The smile by Arslan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#fontainedesfleuves #placedelaconcorde #paris #france #concorde #travel #travelgram #instatravel #fontaine #fountain #travelphotography #beautiful #traveling #travelling #europe #tourist #photography #tourism #parigi #igersparis #beautifuldestinations #pa by Julien Dervaux, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Tango #5 by JeroBau, on Flickr

synchro by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Paris, 2021 by Mark Howard, on Flickr

Paris - 2022-29.jpg by rsandberg, on Flickr

mom by Diane Greene Lent, on Flickr

run by Diane Greene Lent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

22S32 by Olivier Labat, on Flickr

Croix Nivert Morning by Pekka Nikrus, on Flickr

aorillasdelsena4 copia by juances, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou 2022 i by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou 2022 h by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou 2022 f by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou 2022 d by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou 2022 c by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou 2022 j by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

La Défense Skyline by Fred Marquer, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

Women in the sun and men in the shade in the Buttes-Chaumont park by pivapao, on Flickr

Défilé de mode pour La Nuit du Handicap de Paris by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Space Invader PA_1151 by Denis, on Flickr

Night at The Louvre by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Paris, 2021 by Mark Howard, on Flickr

Paris, 2021 by Mark Howard, on Flickr

Paris, 2021 by Mark Howard, on Flickr

Paris, 2021 by Mark Howard, on Flickr

Paris, 2021 by Mark Howard, on Flickr

France 2022 by Josh & Cindy, on Flickr

Crowdy lonelyness by Julien Dupuy, on Flickr

le traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

At the Louvre - 2022.06.20 by r~, on Flickr

Boulevard de Magenta - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Palais de Tokyo - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

locks by Diane Greene Lent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

server by Diane Greene Lent, on Flickr

Paris viewed from a coach window by Diego Sideburns, on Flickr

Paris viewed from a coach window by Diego Sideburns, on Flickr

Petit Palais by Tanju Tekelioglu, on Flickr

Paris July 2022 by A. Leonard, on Flickr

Paris July 2022 by A. Leonard, on Flickr

Paris July 2022 by A. Leonard, on Flickr

Paris July 2022 by A. Leonard, on Flickr

Paris July 2022 by A. Leonard, on Flickr

Paris July 2022 by A. Leonard, on Flickr

Paris July 2022 by A. Leonard, on Flickr

Paris July 2022 by A. Leonard, on Flickr

parquecitroen copia by juances, on Flickr

Shopping by Les gens, on Flickr

Dancing Partners by Ethan Rice, on Flickr

Tango #4 by JeroBau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_D810904 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

P4092001-Enhanced by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

P4092000-Enhanced by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

P4092021-Enhanced by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

P4102198-Enhanced by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

P4102203-Enhanced by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

P4102206-Enhanced by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

P4102214-Enhanced by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

P4081870-Enhanced by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower, Paris, France by Clara, on Flickr

View from Tour Montparnasse, Paris, France by Clara, on Flickr

Radio France, Paris by Francois Le Roy, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

France 2022 by Josh & Cindy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CP Spiegelungen Aussicht b by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Institut de France by rsandberg, on Flickr

Institut de France by rsandberg, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde by rsandberg, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by rsandberg, on Flickr

Hôtel National des Invalides by rsandberg, on Flickr

Hôtel National des Invalides by rsandberg, on Flickr

The Place Dauphine by rsandberg, on Flickr

The Hôtel de Ville by rsandberg, on Flickr

Paris Black & White by Phillip Gerlach, on Flickr

_D811046 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

_D811684 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Through the night by Quadra700, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Place des Vosges... by Peter Odel, on Flickr

Champ-de-Mars - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Fontaine du Trocadéro - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Fontaine du Trocadéro - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Fontaine du Trocadéro - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Fontaine du Trocadéro - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Electric Parisian Day by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

2021 Windows Spotlight_398 Paris, France by Brian Jakovina, on Flickr

Brunette girl playing guitar and singing in front of the French Comedie building by pivapao, on Flickr

Red haired woman playing hula-hoop by pivapao, on Flickr

Paris Black & White by Phillip Gerlach, on Flickr

Love locks by Richard Barron, on Flickr

Crowdy lonelyness by Julien Dupuy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Petit Palais by Dan Froese, on Flickr

Above the rooftops of Paris by Harald Halfpapp, on Flickr

Night skyline of Paris by Michael Abid, on Flickr

Paris, France 905 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

The Peace Wall, Eiffel Tower, Paris, France by Joe Price, on Flickr

Paris Streets by Altan Cetin, on Flickr

Trocadero Gardens by Maggie Kretzmann, on Flickr

The Avenue des Champs-Élysée Aerial View by Rosangela Lima, on Flickr

Photo by Chris Smart, on Flickr

Pont Neuf by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

People resting watching others doing gymnastics by pivapao, on Flickr

People dancing Tango on the Seine banks by pivapao, on Flickr

Fewer cars, more pedestrians in the renovated Place de la Nation by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Family at a café in Le Marais by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr

Bird's eye view 27 by Liam Haines, on Flickr

Panthéon先賢祠2 by Kwan Hoi Wong, on Flickr

Panthéon先賢祠1 by Kwan Hoi Wong, on Flickr

Opéra de Paris 2 by Kwan Hoi Wong, on Flickr

Opéra de Paris 1 by Kwan Hoi Wong, on Flickr

Opéra de Paris by Kwan Hoi Wong, on Flickr

Opéra de Paris sculpture 3 by Kwan Hoi Wong, on Flickr

Can't Beat an Arc de Triomphe by Suhail Akhtar, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou Spiegelungen 3 by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr

Passage piéton by Ambre Scholtes, on Flickr

Jacques-Louis David, The Consecration of the Emperor Napoleon and the Coronation of the Empress Joséphine in Notre-Dame Cathedral on 2 December, 1804 by Steven Zucker, Smarthistory co-founder, on Flickr

Paris Luna Park 🎡 by David Herver Emanuel Kouakou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

COSPLAY - Jardins des Tuilerie 12 aout 2022-1 6 by Michel Rosenmann Photos, on Flickr

Champ-de-Mars - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Avenue Frédéric le Play - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Monument des Droits de l'Homme - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Monument des Droits de l'Homme - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Fontaine du Trocadéro - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Gabriel Laumain - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue du Faubourg Saint-Denis - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Le panthéon by Eric Claude, on Flickr

View From Eiffel Tower by Jim Moyers, on Flickr

Police by guillaume courbe, on Flickr

Crowdy lonelyness by Julien Dupuy, on Flickr

Paris, France by Gigi Griffis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Visiting A Place For Pleasure by Pekka Nikrus, on Flickr

_D813315 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

I be thinking imma save money by staying home, whole time I'm online shopping by Madison Kennedy, on Flickr

Paris Night by Radek Kucharski, on Flickr

CR2_ (4365) by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr

Girls tell you good night and spend the next 4 hours on TikTok by Madison Kennedy, on Flickr

Le panthéon by Eric Claude, on Flickr

View From Eiffel Tower by Jim Moyers, on Flickr

Opéra de Paris sculptures 2 by Kwan Hoi Wong, on Flickr

2021 Windows Spotlight_350 Eiffel tower and the Trocadér Esplanade of Human Rights, Paris, France by Brian Jakovina, on Flickr

Qui promène qui? by guillaume courbe, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Taxis by Pekka Nikrus, on Flickr

Nice lady in bikini tanning on the grass adjacent to Superior Lake by pivapao, on Flickr

Le panthéon by Eric Claude, on Flickr

Le panthéon by Eric Claude, on Flickr

Le panthéon by Eric Claude, on Flickr

Le panthéon by Eric Claude, on Flickr

Le panthéon by Eric Claude, on Flickr

École Militaire - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris 1 by JL Gambande, on Flickr

GraphyArchy-F00962 by Graphy Archy, on Flickr

_D813348 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Café Lou Pichoun by Daniel Haug, on Flickr

pfw-street-style-day-6-36 by oroya stivali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arc de Triomphe by Tanju Tekelioglu, on Flickr

A Montmartre View by Pekka Nikrus, on Flickr

Contrails over Champs d'Elysées by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr

Avenue de Tourville - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

École Militaire - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Avenue Frédéric le Play - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Monument des Droits de l'Homme - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Monument des Droits de l'Homme - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Avenue Winston Churchill - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue La Fayette - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

20180908_009 by babette ross, on Flickr

_D813347 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Pamela AnderSon SEXY BODY (120) by Babe TV, on Flickr

Café Lou Pichoun by Daniel Haug, on Flickr

le traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr

la traversee de Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gargan - Boulevard de la Republique by Ernst Kers, on Flickr

Paris by * ISHTA, on Flickr

La traversée du Luxembourg by * ISHTA, on Flickr

La traversée du Luxembourg by * ISHTA, on Flickr

La traversée du Luxembourg by * ISHTA, on Flickr

La traversée du Luxembourg by * ISHTA, on Flickr

The exterior of the Louvre by Kathy Husser, on Flickr

A child in a Danish soccer jersey cheers on Jonas Vingegaard, the winner of Tour de France 2022 by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr

The arrival of the Tour de France on the Champs d'Elysée by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr

20180908_026 by babette ross, on Flickr

_D813228 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Walking-the-Streets-of-Paris-069 by D B Morton, on Flickr

3,5 Miss by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

it's not just about the outfit but the confidence you wear it with by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr

You make me smile! by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Porsche Taycan Turismo by Fabien Photos-Passion-Automobiles, on Flickr

Twilight Sky by Zoltan Csipke, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Fitted to the fork by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr

Avenue de France by adrianovero, on Flickr

Paris, France, mid August 2022 by Koji Moriya, on Flickr

Paris, France, mid August 2022 by Koji Moriya, on Flickr

Paris, France, mid August 2022 by Koji Moriya, on Flickr

Paris, France, mid August 2022 by Koji Moriya, on Flickr

Paris, France, mid August 2022 by Koji Moriya, on Flickr

La traversée du Luxembourg by * ISHTA, on Flickr

Live life looking up by Joni Frederiksen, on Flickr

Surprise by ByBm, on Flickr

Summertime by ByBm, on Flickr

Nice tattooed girl taking pictures squatting on her heels in the Playland of the Serravalle Outlet by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2022 WomenÕs World Amateur Team Championship by IGF Golf, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

One day I am gonna grow wings by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr

Rue Saint-Lazare - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

City at Night by Zoltan Csipke, on Flickr

Paris, France, mid August 2022 by Koji Moriya, on Flickr

Stade de France by Trevor Hart, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Tanju Tekelioglu, on Flickr

20180910_006 by babette ross, on Flickr

French bubbles ~ by mimo khair, on Flickr

_D813317 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

_D813320 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_D814295 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

I'm stuck between "I need to save money" and "you only live once" by Madison Kennedy, on Flickr

Somewhere in Montmartre by Daniel Haug, on Flickr

(31/07/2022) Road trip around France: Paris... by Aletxa, on Flickr

017721LR by Jean-Michel LECOQ, on Flickr

Paris by M_Strasser, on Flickr

Twilight Sky by Zoltan Csipke, on Flickr

Paris, France, mid August 2022 by Koji Moriya, on Flickr

Balance by Cindy, on Flickr

Marne river loop by hassan bensliman, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

La Défense by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

La Défense by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

La Défense by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

La Défense by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

La Défense by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

La Défense by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

La Défense by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

La Défense by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

_D814628 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

_D814812 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

A Stroll Along Pont Alexandre III, Paris, France by photocat001, on Flickr

Fontaine du Trocadéro - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Choose Best Photographe mariage Paris, France by Pierre Atelier, on Flickr

20220731_132303 by ED Arg, on Flickr

The Eiffel Tower / Tour Eiffel by The West End, on Flickr

The Eiffel Tower / Tour Eiffel by The West End, on Flickr

The Eiffel Tower / Tour Eiffel by The West End, on Flickr

RATP Paris Métro by The West End, on Flickr

Paris Gare de l'Est by The West End, on Flickr

IMG_1242 by The West End, on Flickr

IMG_1267 by The West End, on Flickr

_D814751 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

20220731_114449 by ED Arg, on Flickr

The black dress woman by Pascal Colin, on Flickr

Paris Street Scene Late Afternoon July 2010 by tripletstate, on Flickr

Prendre la pose by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I'm stuck between "I need to save money" and "you only live once" by Madison Kennedy, on Flickr

20220731_161731 by ED Arg, on Flickr

Notre-Dame 2022 by Ivo Räber, on Flickr

Paris, France by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Paris, France by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Paris, France by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Paris, France by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Parc des Princes by The West End, on Flickr

The Eiffel Tower / Tour Eiffel by The West End, on Flickr

01SX7038 by Kemal Riza, on Flickr

Miss Perrier by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Paris, France by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20220801_141050 by ED Arg, on Flickr

August in Paris by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

Paris, France by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Paris, France by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Paris, France by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Paris, France by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Paris, France by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Paris, France by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

20220731_200924 by ED Arg, on Flickr

20220731_165351 by ED Arg, on Flickr

Lamarck street by Cindy, on Flickr

20220731_151809 by ED Arg, on Flickr

The Eiffel Tower / Tour Eiffel by The West End, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pompidou Centre, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Trocadéro / Tour d'Eiffel by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Trocadéro / Tour d'Eiffel by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Trocadéro / Tour d'Eiffel by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Trocadéro / Tour d'Eiffel by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Metro by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Paris sunset by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

View from the Pompidou Centre, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Place de l'Institut de France by adrianovero, on Flickr

Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris, Rue du Cloître-Notre-Dame, Paris, France by Stuart Smith, on Flickr

20220801_143751 by ED Arg, on Flickr

20220801_115606 by ED Arg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_D814316 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Where? by Duane Moore, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Ivo Räber, on Flickr

Soir d'orage by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III & Les Invalides by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Notre Dame @ Sunrise by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Good night Paris by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Nice view by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Sacré Coeur @ Sunset by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

View from the Pompidou Centre, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Shooting a scene by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr

Jazz in Paris by Phil, on Flickr

20220802_101937 by ED Arg, on Flickr

20220801_133813 by ED Arg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

Paris, France by Boortz47, on Flickr

Paris, France, August_2019_921 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France,_August_2019_863 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, August_2019_924 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, August_2019_936 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Paris, France, August 2019_940 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

River Seine, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

_D815317 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

_D815444 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

The soul of Notre Dame by Cédric G, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Ivo Räber, on Flickr

Avenue de Tourville - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Last One from Disneyland Paris by Iker Merodio, on Flickr

Moulin Rouge, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Rue des Prouvaires - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Jardin Nelson Mandela - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Jardin Nelson Mandela - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Turbigo - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Étienne Marcel - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Réaumur - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boulevard de Bonne Nouvelle - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Monmartre. by B G, on Flickr

20220803_132705 by ED Arg, on Flickr

Paris en hiver by DELAVILLE, on Flickr

20220803_175330 by ED Arg, on Flickr

20220803_175335 by ED Arg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

With friends by Tanju Tekelioglu, on Flickr

Versailles. by B G, on Flickr

Champs de Mars by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr

View from the roof of Galleries Lafayette Haussmann, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

View from the roof of Galleries Lafayette Haussmann, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

View from the roof of Galleries Lafayette Haussmann, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

View from the roof of Galleries Lafayette Haussmann, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

View from the roof of Galleries Lafayette Haussmann, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

View from the roof of Galleries Lafayette Haussmann, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

View from the roof of Galleries Lafayette Haussmann, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Moulin Rouge, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Paris 13eme by bruno campion, on Flickr

20220803_175320 by ED Arg, on Flickr

20220803_180240 by ED Arg, on Flickr

20220803_180109 by ED Arg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris in Orange by Iker Merodio, on Flickr

Gustave Eiffel veille sur sa Dame de Fer by Antoine Schwoebel, on Flickr

Musee & Jarding Rodin, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Musee & Jarding Rodin, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Musee & Jarding Rodin, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Musee & Jarding Rodin, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Musee & Jarding Rodin, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Place de Concorde, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Elevator mechanism by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr

Mise au point. by Rik V., on Flickr

GR030966 by Ken Kanazawa, on Flickr

_D815317 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_D815318 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Paris,France by Watana, on Flickr

Louvre by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Louvre by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Around Gare d'Austerlitz by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Around Gare d'Austerlitz by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Around Gare d'Austerlitz by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Around Jardin des Plantes by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

The Pantheon, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

The French iron lady. by Shäng Dì, on Flickr

Stormy Parisian sky by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

Mise au point. by Rik V., on Flickr

The Pyramid at the Louvre by Kathy Husser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by Marc Neilson, on Flickr

La tour Eiffel, depuis le pont de Eiffel by Owen Lloyd, on Flickr

0Y6A6836.jpg by ivan dupont, on Flickr

IMG_0160_13232.jpg by Roy William Gabrielsen, on Flickr

IMG_0151_13214.jpg by Roy William Gabrielsen, on Flickr

IMG_0149_13210.jpg by Roy William Gabrielsen, on Flickr

IMG_0152.jpg by Roy William Gabrielsen, on Flickr

IMG_0142_507409.jpg by Roy William Gabrielsen, on Flickr

_MG_0152.jpg by Roy William Gabrielsen, on Flickr

{} by Jarek Łukaszewicz, on Flickr

Louvre by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

In Black and White by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Arts et Metiers, subway station, Paris by Arthur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Selfie at Eiffel Tower by Iker Merodio, on Flickr

Pink Skies Over Eiffel Tower by Drew de F Fawkes, on Flickr

Montmartre by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Montmartre / panorama view by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Montmartre / panorama view by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Montmartre by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Montmartre / panorama view by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Montmartre / panorama view by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Place de la Bastille by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Seine Boats Sunset by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

TESLA Model 3 Paris taxi by TRABANTINO, on Flickr

By the tracks by Pascal Colin, on Flickr

Strass by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Regarde! by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Profil by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sur le muret by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Pont des Arts - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Quartier Latin - Seine - Notre Dame by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Quartier Latin - Seine - Notre Dame by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Quartier Latin - Seine - Notre Dame by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Quartier Latin - Seine - Notre Dame by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Quartier Latin - Seine - Notre Dame by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Place de la Bastille / Seine by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Quartier Latin - Seine - Notre Dame by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Rue Mignon by Till Westermayer, on Flickr

Rue de Rivoli - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Louvre by Pekka Nikrus, on Flickr

Disneyland Paris - August 2022 - 001 by Bert Snyers, on Flickr

_D814316 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2022-08-12-124400 Palais Royal by Michele, on Flickr

Square Marigny - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Triumphant by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr

Lucas photographs the Arc de Triomphe by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr

Bir Hakeim metro station by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr

Champs de Mars by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr

Lines by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr

Elevator mechanism by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr

Ascend by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower, Paris, France by ellistrations, on Flickr

Musee de Louvre, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

2022-08-14-140840 Le Centre Pompidou by Michele, on Flickr

Zone de file d'attente by Pekka Nikrus, on Flickr

2022-08-14-130324 Le Centre Pompidou by Michele, on Flickr

2022-08-14-131503 Le Centre Pompidou by Michele, on Flickr

2022-08-13-142816 Defense by Michele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bailando by Guillermo Relaño, on Flickr

Golden by Vanessa Pita, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower, Paris, France by ellistrations, on Flickr

Petit Palias, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Untitled by B-senses, on Flickr

a yellow building by Efthymis Kalomoiris, on Flickr

Seine Boats Sunset by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Paris street. by Photographe Explorateur, on Flickr

Leaving Paris Gare Saint-Lazare by Jmar Gambol, on Flickr

Opéra Garnier Paris by Pat M, on Flickr

_DSC0234 by jlsfly, on Flickr

Avenue de Tourville - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Miss Perrier by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Triumph by Russ Cahill, on Flickr

Paris Matin by Russ Cahill, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Russ Cahill, on Flickr

A July Paris Morning by Russ Cahill, on Flickr

Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

L1020749 - Paris by Natalino Romio, on Flickr

DSC_0514 by Charles JACQUES, on Flickr

DSC_0505-2 by Charles JACQUES, on Flickr

Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Wake up honey, let's go see 'The urban art on the Seine banks' by pivapao, on Flickr

Choose Best Destination Wedding Planner in Paris by Pierre Atelier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cité Dupetit-Thouars - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

De Trocadero a La Defense by Guillermo Relaño, on Flickr

Paris, Montmartre, Basilique du Sacré Coeur. by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, Montmartre, Basilique du Sacré Coeur. by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, Montmartre, Basilique du Sacré Coeur. by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, Montmartre, Basilique du Sacré Coeur. by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, Montmartre, Basilique du Sacré Coeur. by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, Montmartre, Basilique du Sacré Coeur. by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Photo street in black and white in Beautiful Paris by Madeleine, on Flickr

Girls sitting outside a street window by pivapao, on Flickr

Paris street by Photographe Explorateur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montmartre, la butte et Place du Tertre by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Montmartre, la butte et Place du Tertre by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, France by Leonardo Lopez, on Flickr

Notre Dame, Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Paris, France by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Paris, France by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Paris, France by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Paris, France by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Manif_gilets_jaunes_ 10_septembre_2022_O_Roberjot-164 by Olivier R, on Flickr

July 2022 by Fabrizio Musacchio, on Flickr

Grands Soirs by MilanCvetanovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

France - Paris - Orsay Museum by Ottilia Dózsa, on Flickr

20220830_203405 by Ivan Wilson, on Flickr

20220830_204236 by Ivan Wilson, on Flickr

20220830_203337 by Ivan Wilson, on Flickr

20220830_203737 by Ivan Wilson, on Flickr

20220830_203945 by Ivan Wilson, on Flickr

20220830_204240 by Ivan Wilson, on Flickr

20220830_204052 by Ivan Wilson, on Flickr

20220902_103918 by Ivan Wilson, on Flickr

Fin de journée, aux Tuileries by Guillaume Birraux, on Flickr

_D850206 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Paris, France. by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_D851233 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr

Boulevard Barbès - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Ponthieu - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Bretagne - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Ponthieu - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Paul Baudry - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Square Marigny - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Pagani Huayra Roadster by Fabien Photos-Passion-Automobiles, on Flickr

3N9A2223s - Paris by Michael Soukup, on Flickr

Paris, France. by Lone Geek, on Flickr

July 2022 by Fabrizio Musacchio, on Flickr

The lady with a Shutterstock bag. Lucky shot. by Ivanoel Barreto, on Flickr

Rapp en la plaza del Hôtel de Ville de Paris by Carlos Abrego, on Flickr

Venice_2022 05 16_0833 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

Moscow metro Kievsckaya metro station by валентин паршин, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La vie en rose by TRABANTINO, on Flickr

A Thin Building at Saint-Denis by Richard Barron, on Flickr

Hôtel Des Invalides by Richard Barron, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde by Richard Barron, on Flickr

Telescope to Mointmartre by Richard Barron, on Flickr

Montmartre - Sacré-Cœur Basilica by Richard Barron, on Flickr

Taxi! by Richard Barron, on Flickr

Rue Marcadet - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

7-30-15 to 8-7-15 VMC Vincentian Heritage Tour (Paris, France) by SJUMission Office, on Flickr

Park time by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr

I Miss Paris by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Easels Come, Easels Go by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr

Chocolats Mussy by Daniel Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel Tower by Erik Hopewell, on Flickr

Avenue Albert de Mun - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Marcadet - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Boulevard Barbès - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue de Ponthieu - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Ferdinand Flocon - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris, France. by Lone Geek, on Flickr

Petit matin Parisien by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr

SNCF TGV 2N2 4718 by Nelso Silva, on Flickr

7-30-15 to 8-7-15 VMC Vincentian Heritage Tour (Paris, France) by SJUMission Office, on Flickr

7-30-15 to 8-7-15 VMC Vincentian Heritage Tour (Paris, France) by SJUMission Office, on Flickr

Eiffel towers. by Rik V., on Flickr

IMG_2602 by Romain Loubiere, on Flickr

IMG_2756 by Romain Loubiere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr

Montmartre, Paris, France by Amdelsur, on Flickr

BB 75402 | Bordeaux St Jean by michal.krasnicki, on Flickr

PARIS BALADES IMG_20210924_153122 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

IMG_2141 by Rico Pfirstinger, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Erik Hopewell, on Flickr

Paris, France. by Lone Geek, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe by Ready Aim Photo, on Flickr

Les toits de Paris IMG_20220128_142736 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr

Place de la Concorde by Richard Barron, on Flickr

Palais du Luxembourg by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr

IMG_1056 by Romain Loubiere, on Flickr

IMG_1059 by Romain Loubiere, on Flickr

Waiting for the green by Romain Loubiere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Battelli notturni / Night boats (Paris, Île-de-France, France) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr

Old Through New by Duane Moore, on Flickr

Rue Hermel - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Place Jules Joffrin - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Avenue Albert de Mun - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Avenue Albert de Mun - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Avenue Albert de Mun - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Musée du Louvre - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

July 2022 by Fabrizio Musacchio, on Flickr

Siège du Parti communiste français by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr

Candice et Cloé by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Uber Doubling by Romain Loubiere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rue Molière - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris, La Défense by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, La Défense by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, La Défense by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, La Défense by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, La Défense by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, La Défense by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, La Défense by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

01SX2748 by Kemal Riza, on Flickr

Paris, La Défense by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris - France by Miss💃BikerMom, on Flickr

Battelli notturni / Night boats (Paris, Île-de-France, France) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr

2022-07-17_12-05-19_ILCE-6500_DSC15621_Kiri_DxO by Miguel Discart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

3 painting students supervised by a professor by pivapao, on Flickr

Maison close or vintage shop ! by pivapao, on Flickr

Multimodal by Ethan Rice, on Flickr

View of Central Paris by Ethan Rice, on Flickr

Louvre blue hour by Victor Andre, on Flickr

Sunset through glass pyramid by natureloving, on Flickr

Paris, La Défense by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, La Défense by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, La Défense by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, La Défense by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, La Défense by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, La Défense by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Looking down by Sean C, on Flickr

The pedestrianization of the Pompidou way is successful by pivapao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

These Boots Are Made For Walking by MilanCvetanovic, on Flickr

July 2022 by Fabrizio Musacchio, on Flickr

La Parisienne-2 by Albyn Davis, on Flickr

Eiffel tower by Juan Pablo Bosch, on Flickr

3N9A2223s - Paris by Michael Soukup, on Flickr

a yellow building by Efthymis Kalomoiris, on Flickr

Parisian panorama by Ko Gur, on Flickr

August in Paris by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

View of Paris from Montparnasse Tower. by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr

Paris itself by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr

Paris July 2022 by A. Leonard, on Flickr

Paris - un jour de canicule... by Peter Odel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2022-07-14_12-59-13_ILCE-6500_DSC14345_Kiri_DxO by Miguel Discart, on Flickr

Paris, 2019 by Antonio Dias, on Flickr

travail en cours by Bladsurb, on Flickr

Montmartre, Paris/France by Sugus1958, on Flickr

Paris, L'opéra Garnier by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, L'opéra Garnier by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, L'opéra Garnier by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, L'opéra Garnier by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, L'opéra Garnier by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Paris, L'opéra Garnier by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Rue Championnet - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

The Louvre at Blue Hour, Paris, France by Rowan Castle, on Flickr

DSC_0768 by Charles JACQUES, on Flickr

DSC_0830 by Charles JACQUES, on Flickr

DSC_0832 by Charles JACQUES, on Flickr

Casquette blanche by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

California by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

one off, one on by Bladsurb, on Flickr

DSC05247.jpg by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

DSC05244.jpg by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

DSC05238.jpg by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

DSC05236.jpg by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

DSC05233.jpg by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

DSC05230.jpg by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

DSC05226.jpg by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

DSC05213.jpg by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

DSC05201.jpg by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

2022-07-14_13-17-51_ILCE-7C_DSCCP9370_DxO by Miguel Discart, on Flickr

jumping ages by Matías Raúl Barrionuevo, on Flickr

Mona Lisa at the Louvre - 2022.06.20 by r~, on Flickr

Paris VI (France 2022) by Théo Grandmaison, on Flickr

_D850424 by Cyrille Clément, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

World of Yellow & Red by pivapao, on Flickr

Elegant girl in evening dress posing in the Louvre courtyard by pivapao, on Flickr

Sunday in Montmartre by Trouvaille Blue, on Flickr

Always the same Always different by julia larrigue, on Flickr

IMG_9439 by Travel Guys, on Flickr

Paris through Clock by Duane Moore, on Flickr

Trees and Tower by Duane Moore, on Flickr

Watching You Watching Me by Duane Moore, on Flickr

New and Old by Duane Moore, on Flickr

Under the Pyramid by Duane Moore, on Flickr

Old and Older by Duane Moore, on Flickr

Le Champ de Mars by Victor Andre, on Flickr

Steps by Charlie Wade, on Flickr

Paris by Planet Mister, on Flickr

Paris by Michael QUILLAT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arc de Triomphe by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou Paris by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou Paris by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou Paris by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou Paris by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou Paris by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou Paris by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou Paris by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou Paris by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

IMG_8110 by Ken Kanazawa, on Flickr

TyXmW_hennesy©pierremouton-1002775 by Wild Buzz Agency, on Flickr

Always the same Always different by julia larrigue, on Flickr

Paris by SOUFI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

=) by Fred Marquer, on Flickr

July 2022 by Fabrizio Musacchio, on Flickr

Cafe Clock by Duane Moore, on Flickr

Great! by Duane Moore, on Flickr

Clock with a View by Duane Moore, on Flickr

Paris through Clock by Duane Moore, on Flickr

Watching You Watching Me by Duane Moore, on Flickr

Trees and Tower by Duane Moore, on Flickr

Old Through New by Duane Moore, on Flickr


Glass and Gold Clock by Duane Moore, on Flickr

2022-07-15_10-24-51OnePlusNo_IMG20220715102451_Kiri_DxO by Miguel Discart, on Flickr

Royal Opéra by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Zara by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Village Sentez-Vous Sport à la Villette - 1er octobre 2022 by France Olympique, on Flickr

July 2022 by Fabrizio Musacchio, on Flickr

Louvre's pyramids by Luiz Fernando, on Flickr

Gargan - Boulevard de la Republique by Ernst Kers, on Flickr

Boulevard Barbès - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou Paris by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou Paris by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou Paris by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou Paris by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou Paris by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Centre Pompidou Paris by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Avenue des Champs-Elysées - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Rue Cardinet - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Avenue des Champs-Elysées - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris, France. by Mario Gonzalez Leyva, on Flickr

Paris by Stephan Birlouez, on Flickr

Paris, France (2018) by Milica Slavkovic, on Flickr

Sacré Coeur de Montmartre by Sean C, on Flickr

IMG_2137 by Rico Pfirstinger, on Flickr

DSC_0772 by Charles JACQUES, on Flickr

Rue Pouchet - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

More French rooftops! by Vanessa Pita, on Flickr

PARIS - CITY by Samuele Furia, on Flickr

Les Orgues de Flandre by Bastian Greshake Tzovaras, on Flickr

Cité Dupetit-Thouars - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Fancy women bike ride Paris by Romain Loubiere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

World Série Tour Beach Volley by Hervé Hamon PHOTOGRAPHE, on Flickr

World Série Tour Beach Volley by Hervé Hamon PHOTOGRAPHE, on Flickr

Place Saint Sulpice (Paris) by visol, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III / Alexander III Bridge by Jean-Jacques Boujot, on Flickr

Versailles the castle and the gardens. by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

3N9A2223s - Paris by Michael Soukup, on Flickr

Paris by Ready Aim Photo, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel from Centre Pompidou (2012) by David Enzel, on Flickr

a yellow building by Efthymis Kalomoiris, on Flickr

DSCF2262 by Anatolii Baranov, on Flickr

Rue des Landières Saint-Opportune - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

2022-07-15_13-41-50_ILCE-6500_DSC14814_Kiri_DxO by Miguel Discart, on Flickr

Untitled, Paris 2020 by Sam Benari, on Flickr

Vérification by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

CP Spiegelungen Aussicht b by Rolf Schotsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bistrot Lafayette by Damian Perera, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel by Rafael Monroy, on Flickr

Quai des Orfèvres - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Paris 14 by Bruno Gallagher, on Flickr

Le Pont Alexandre III et le Grand Palais / The Alexander III Bridge and Grand Palais by Jean-Jacques Boujot, on Flickr

Paris Icon by Duane Moore, on Flickr

July 2022 by Fabrizio Musacchio, on Flickr

Monmartre. by B G, on Flickr

DSCF2242 by Anatolii Baranov, on Flickr

Paris itself by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr

Paris July 2022 by A. Leonard, on Flickr

Tower over the Siene by Pete Lunenfeld, on Flickr

Paris 9 by Bruno Gallagher, on Flickr

021308-174F by kzzzkc, on Flickr

III by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

{} by Jarek Łukaszewicz, on Flickr

Diamond eyes. by Rik V., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2022-07-16_10-37-41_ILCE-7C_DSCCR0364_DxO by Miguel Discart, on Flickr

Montfermeil - Rue de l'Église by Ernst Kers, on Flickr

Passeggiando - Walking by Rocco Lucatorto, on Flickr

Evening stroll through the 9th. Paris, France. 2022.06.20 by r~, on Flickr

Evening stroll through the 9th. Paris, France. 2022.06.20 by r~, on Flickr

Evening stroll through the 9th. Paris, France. 2022.06.20 by r~, on Flickr

Evening stroll through Montmarte - Paris, France - 2022.06.20 by r~, on Flickr

Evening stroll through the 9th. Paris, France. 2022.06.20 by r~, on Flickr

Evening stroll through Montmarte - Paris, France - 2022.06.20 by r~, on Flickr

A walk in Paris by Philippe Ampe, on Flickr

Sacre Coeur by Duane Moore, on Flickr

Sourires by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Untitled, Paris 2020 by Sam Benari, on Flickr

Vérification by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

Serious #yyy by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr

DSC09284 by Romain Loubiere, on Flickr

California by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

double post


----------

